# Singles(& ex-singles who refuse to leave)Social Club: Amazingly, It's still 5o'clock!



## DCTooTall

Since we are on page 249 of the existing thread,   I thought I'd go ahead and create the new one to try and give everyone time to get to the new thread.    


   (Gonna leave the area below open and available for future meet and other updates)







----

Our FIRST "Official" meet of the new thread!

*September 13th - DHS*  -  *Limited Time Magic - Villians event*.          It looks like we have a few people who happened to plan their trips around this event,  so why not try and get together since they'll be there anyways!    Thanks to jagfanjosh3252 for working to help coordinate this one!   As always,  If you want to be added to the list,  just let us know!

Attending:

jagfanjosh3252
amfie928
shortnsassy730

Maybe:

Beachphotog

===

3rd Annual Hershey park meet  -   Saturday June 29th.       We've done it the past 2 years,   so third time's the Charm!     Details are being worked on now.   For the past meets we will usually try and meet up outside the gates before rope drop,   then enjoy a day of rides, shows, and chocolate!   It's been a lot of fun,  and everyone is welcome to attend.   There are numerous places and ways to get discounts on tickets,   so if you are interested in attending and aren't local, feel free to let us know and us locals can try and pick up discount coupons for you.       Let us know if you plan on or think you want to attend and we will make sure you are added to the list and have our contact info.

Attending:

  DCTootall
  PotcAddict
  NJDiva

Maybe:

Mickey88  
sfmarine
HPCrazy
beachphotog
---

*3rd Annual "Official F&W Meet"*   ---   *Weekend of October 25-27 * --    Still working on planning this one, so feel free to join in the discussion.    more info will be posted as it becomes available.

Attending:

Nurse.darcy
JagFanJosh
Brocktoon
princesskristen

Maybe:

DCTooTall
PotcAddict
Disney_Fanatic25
ChipmunksRock
chabre
DuffGT06
Hedobaby + friend
Poohlover78
want2bminnie
themillerman
WDW Neighbor

 Also,   As we will be having a lot of people down during F&W,   we are posting planned travel dates below incase anyone wants to arrange to meet up with fellow SSC'ers outside of the 'official meet'

Wendy1974                    -  October 4-9
shortnsassy730               - October 19-27
NJDiva                          -  October 18-24
Taramoz                        - October 11-15
Brocktoon                      - October 23-31
Deflepard  & DGF             - October 14-17
DCTooTall & POTCaddict - October 24 -Nov 6
Hedobaby & Friend          - October 25 - Nov 4
Poohlover78                   -October 25th - Nov 9th


----------



## DCTooTall

Let me start out as well by saying  one and all!   Don't be afraid to join the conversation here,   as threads and topics jump quite often and we love it when new people join us!    Don't feel like you need to be familiar with the past threads,   or even all the posts in this thread as it grows,   in order to be able to jump into the conversation.   Quite often the conversation 2 pages ago won't be the current topic of conversation,   so there is absolutely no need to be current on the thread's history to jump into the conversation.

Once our resident bartender arrives,  as the thread host,   I'm buying the first round for everyone!

:


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> One of the nice advantages to the RV is that it can be stocked beforehand for the trip down 95. My parents live in the same neighborhood, so before they headed down for October, I dropped off two cases of craft brews, a bottle of blackberry brandy, a two bottles of vodka (pineapple and cherry).
> 
> Just incase though, we always get a preferred campsite which is walking distance from Pioneer Hall and Crocket's Tavern ... gotta have my vacation priorities



Something tells me this group could easily go thru that amount of alchohol if we don't have to worry about making a party that night (or start early enough)....


----------



## ahoff

Let me be the first to offer congratulations on the new thread. (after posting on the old thread)


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Congratulations!  I remember that area, I met you all there before we took a ride on HM.  I thought Rachel was a cast member?  And wasn't she training for the Princess?
> 
> Will be down in your neck of the woods this weekend, I think, if plans for Gettysburg come through.



  Nope... Not a Cast Member.  A nanny who had moved to Tampa.   She was planning on the Princess however at the time.         

The plan to run the princess ended up falling thru,   and she moved back up to NJ around that time.

The area is nice,   but alas,  I won't actually be in my neck of the woods this weekend since I'm headed to NJ for the weekend to spend it with Rachel.



ahoff said:


> Let me be the first to offer congratulations on the new thread. (after posting on the old thread)



  Thanks again....  (and I made sure to bring your old thread post into the new thread. )


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Let me be the first to offer congratulations on the new thread. (after posting on the old thread)



You beat me to it!  We finally ran through that last thread... took awhile.


----------



## peteanddebbie

Hey all!! I'm fairly new to DISboards and came across this thread.  Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I will jump in to this one too...will certainly need the bartender to get here soon.  It has been a rough day here at work. (Thank goodness it is Friday tomorrow)


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Pouring the cold ones place your orders.


----------



## MICKEY88

_staggers in, Rum in hand_


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Let me start out as well by saying  one and all!   Don't be afraid to join the conversation here,   as threads and topics jump quite often and we love it when new people join us!    Don't feel like you need to be familiar with the past threads,   or even all the posts in this thread as it grows,   in order to be able to jump into the conversation.   Quite often the conversation 2 pages ago won't be the current topic of conversation,   so there is absolutely no need to be current on the thread's history to jump into the conversation.
> 
> Once our resident bartender arrives,  as the thread host,   I'm buying the first round for everyone!
> 
> :



You raaaaang? 



1Grumpy9 said:


> I will jump in to this one too...will certainly need the bartender to get here soon.  It has been a rough day here at work. (Thank goodness it is Friday tomorrow)





Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Pouring the cold ones place your orders.



Hey now, no stealing my role!  *passes out a round of brewskies and a triple rum on the rocks for the * Enjoy folks!



peteanddebbie said:


> Hey all!! I'm fairly new to DISboards and came across this thread.  Sounds pretty cool.



Welcome! This thread is lots of fun and totally random. If you can't figure out what the heck we're talking about just jump in and start a new topic. We have topic ADD pretty bad around here. 


I won't be around this weekend as I'm hosting the annual Blue Man Group Fanmeet here in Las Vegas. We have around 30 fans coming in from all over the world so it should be a fun time!  So I'm thinking about getting a West Coast S(&eswrtl)SC meet planned sometime in December if anyone is up for it.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> actually since she is a pirate,, it's either pirate prince, or simply pirate.. not to be confused with " The Pyrate"



hahaha ok ok ok.  I had no idea you were that picky geeze. 



DCTooTall said:


> Says who?     And Dark side?    What does Universal have to do with anything?



 touche' my good sir. Touche'.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> You beat me to it!  We finally ran through that last thread... took awhile.



 Seriously!   We used to blow threw a thread in less than 2 or 3 months,    and the last one ended up lasting over a year.  



peteanddebbie said:


> Hey all!! I'm fairly new to DISboards and came across this thread.  Sounds pretty cool.



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair and join into the fun!



1Grumpy9 said:


> I will jump in to this one too...will certainly need the bartender to get here soon.  It has been a rough day here at work. (Thank goodness it is Friday tomorrow)



 Glad you decided to join us in the new digs.  I figured the call to the bartender would help bring people in.  



MICKEY88 said:


> _staggers in, Rum in hand_



 Wait....


  Why is the rum in your hand??


   Shouldn't it all be in your belly by now?!  



bluedevilinaz said:


> I won't be around this weekend as I'm hosting the annual Blue Man Group Fanmeet here in Las Vegas. We have around 30 fans coming in from all over the world so it should be a fun time!  So I'm thinking about getting a West Coast S(&eswrtl)SC meet planned sometime in December if anyone is up for it.



 As always....   Just lemme know the details of the meet and I'll be happy to add the details to the first post.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey now, no stealing my role!  *passes out a round of brewskies and a triple rum on the rocks for the * Enjoy folks!
> .



hold the rocks, dude, a real Pyrate never waters down the Rum


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> hold the rocks, dude, a real Pyrate never waters down the Rum



He knows....

Those are real rocks.  Not ice.


He's running a Pyrate Promotion....  Order a Rum,   get some Ballast for ye ship free.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> He knows....
> 
> Those are real rocks.  Not ice.
> 
> 
> He's running a Pyrate Promotion....  Order a Rum,   get some Ballast for ye ship free.



unless those rocks are gold, he better keep them out of my rum


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> unless those rocks are gold, he better keep them out of my rum



I'll take the gold!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> unless those rocks are gold, he better keep them out of my rum





taramoz said:


> I'll take the gold!



I'll be happy to take the Diamonds and other Gemstone rocks that may have been in his drink if he doesn't want them.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> LOL, you have clearly done your research!



Clearly....



Brocktoon said:


> You do not want me in the planning game ... I'm still using Garanimals to figure out what clothes to wear



I love DC's idea of your parents hosting, they would do a great job.



Brocktoon said:


> You're probably correct with that assesment. If I could wrangle the parents to bring the RV down to the Fort next year, I'd say pick a night MNSSHP is going on ... fill coolers with beer at the RV ... group drinks beer ... after beer drinking manage to cross Bay Lake to the MK for party. The question is who makes it to the boat and actually enters the MK?



I can speak from experience, whatever we do, the party after the meet is not a good idea, especially if TheBigE is able to have drinks delivered to the party.


Just want to thank DC for starting a new thread and including both the single and the not so single.  Welcome to all the new peeps.  Everyone is right, we are a friendly, welcoming bunch who kind have ADD.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I can speak from experience, whatever we do, the party after the meet is not a good idea, especially if TheBigE is able to have drinks delivered to the party.



Have you started to remember anything from the trip from the gathering to the party yet?  or is it still a blur?  



ctnurse said:


> Just want to thank DC for starting a new thread and including both the single and the not so single.  Welcome to all the new peeps.  Everyone is right, we are a friendly, welcoming bunch who kind have ADD.




 It's my pleasure. I started the original thread,  and have been almost like the SSC host since day 1,  so It's only natural that I help to start the latest incarnation of the SSC.   As for including both the Singles, and not-so-singles....Well,  with my recent status change (and the bartender and other changes since the last thread was started),   it only seemed appropriate.  


And what do you mean we have a form of ADD?  I'm not so sure I totally SQUIRREL!!


----------



## parkhopping

I'll jump in here, too  I don't drink, but I'll take a non-alcoholic pina colada when the bartender shows up, please!


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Have you started to remember anything from the trip from the gathering to the party yet?  or is it still a blur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my pleasure. I started the original thread,  and have been almost like the SSC host since day 1,  so It's only natural that I help to start the latest incarnation of the SSC.   As for including both the Singles, and not-so-singles....Well,  with my recent status change (and the bartender and other changes since the last thread was started),   it only seemed appropriate.
> 
> 
> And what do you mean we have a form of ADD?  I'm not so sure I totally SQUIRREL!!



Yes I remember, I had a little help from a friend.


----------



## DCTooTall

parkhopping said:


> I'll jump in here, too  I don't drink, but I'll take a non-alcoholic pina colada when the bartender shows up, please!



 to the fun!   Feel free to pull up a chair and join in the fun!  



ctnurse said:


> Yes I remember, I had a little help from a friend.



is THAT what you call it now?


----------



## 1Grumpy9

bluedevilinaz said:


> You raaaaang?



A rum and coke will work for me!!!


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> to the fun!   Feel free to pull up a chair and join in the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> is THAT what you call it now?



It's always good to get a little help from your friends, particularly a really great friend!. Plus we made it to the meet the next day.


----------



## ctnurse

1Grumpy9 said:


> A rum and coke will work for me!!!



I am enjoying a really great glass, or two, of white wine!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I am enjoying a really great glass, or two, of white wine!



A nice cold beer here, imagine that


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> A nice cold beer here, imagine that



I can't . Sante!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I'll take the gold!



as an official member of my crew, you will get your fair share of any gold that is put in my drink


----------



## peteanddebbie

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Pouring the cold ones place your orders.


It's a little early, but it is Friday....I'll take a nice cold one!!


----------



## ctnurse

peteanddebbie said:


> It's a little early, but it is Friday....I'll take a nice cold one!!



Just remember it is 5 o'clock somewhere......



Hope everyone has a great weekend and for anyone in the path of Hurricane Sandy please be safe.


----------



## Brocktoon

Y'know, I don't want to buy into the Sandy hype, but I am starting to get a little freaked out. Irene tore through our area last year. We were without power for 6 days, and I had never seen flooding like that before. I'm really not looking forward to a repeat. I don't know if my roof will take another storm of that magnitude.

It sounds like they'll have a decent idea of the storm track by Sunday morning.


----------



## beachphotog

Here is where you guys all went!!! I was wondering why the thread was not showing up in my subscription feed as being updated!

Thought you all ran off to have a party without me... now, someone get me a GIANT margarita!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

beachphotog said:


> Here is where you guys all went!!! I was wondering why the thread was not showing up in my subscription feed as being updated!
> 
> Thought you all ran off to have a party without me... now, someone get me a GIANT margarita!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> A nice cold beer here, imagine that



  You drink beer?!  Really?!







ctnurse said:


> Just remember it is 5 o'clock somewhere......
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and for anyone in the path of Hurricane Sandy please be safe.



Meh....



Brocktoon said:


> Y'know, I don't want to buy into the Sandy hype, but I am starting to get a little freaked out. Irene tore through our area last year. We were without power for 6 days, and I had never seen flooding like that before. I'm really not looking forward to a repeat. I don't know if my roof will take another storm of that magnitude.
> 
> It sounds like they'll have a decent idea of the storm track by Sunday morning.



 Irene wasn't our probably last year....   It was the one two punch of Irene and the tropical storm that stalled over us last year that resulted in absolutely RIDICULOUS flooding all around this area.  

What was more annoying (for me) than the flooding however,  was last year's Halloween snowfall.   I really don't want to have to deal with another power outage with below freezing temps outside this year.



beachphotog said:


> Here is where you guys all went!!! I was wondering why the thread was not showing up in my subscription feed as being updated!
> 
> Thought you all ran off to have a party without me... now, someone get me a GIANT margarita!!!




 Sorry about that,   I tried to make sure I included the link to help everyone find us.  Once you hit that 250 page mark however you better move or risk the thread getting locked before you can organize the move.

Glad you made it over here though!    Barkeep!   A drink for the Lady!


----------



## beachphotog

MICKEY88 said:


>



That is my kind of drink!! Thanks!


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry about that,   I tried to make sure I included the link to help everyone find us.  Once you hit that 250 page mark however you better move or risk the thread getting locked before you can organize the move.
> 
> Glad you made it over here though!    Barkeep!   A drink for the Lady!



it's ok, I made it over and I have my drink... I'm a happy one!


----------



## TheBigE

I figured it was about time to goto and new thread, and nice topic DC!!!

Just back from Spain, weather was nice for two days and then rained HARD for 3 days.   I got to see a special showing of the new James Bond film Skyfall last night, good movie.   Since my Company has some product placement in the movie, they rented out an entire movie treater last night.    Overall, good movie I would recommend it. 

I need to prepare because the movers show up on Monday and by the end of next week I will be living in Germany. 

Hope the Hurricane/Tropical Storm misses everyone on the east coast.  

E


----------



## Andrew015

Hey strangers!   Pour me a tall dark rum and coke, por favor 

I've fallen off the radar again, but am really going to try to get back in the saddle for good this time!   Seems like I have missed quite a bit over the past few months.   I caught a few stories and pics on the old thread from the WDW meet - seems you you guys and gals had a great time!    I really would have loved to have been a part of that, but such is life.   Here's hoping to make next year's meet.

Life is good here in Cleveland.   Finally closed on the new house back in August, am getting deeper into planning for 10 days at VWL in May with family (my first DVC stay), and work has been very busy, but good.   

DC - Congrats on the engagement!    Hi to some other familiar faces (Tara, Diva, CT Nurse, and of course, our resident Pirate)!


----------



## valree

I'd also like a margarita if the bartender isn't busy partying it up in Vegas already! Maybe a mango one?

Went Hurricane Sandy shopping late last night at Wal-Mart.  It was a combination of everyone buying supplies for the storm and the staff putting Christmas stuff out (already? geez!) that made the store look like the hurricane had come through already. What a mess!


----------



## Brocktoon

I've got much of my Sandy prep done.  I have above ground power and live behind a wooded area, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to lose power by Sunday night as we always lose it with high winds.  Prepared to be without power for at least a week.  It happened with Irene, so this may be worse.  Secured loose items around the house perimeter, and also grilled a bunch of meat this afternoon as it'll be easier to store already cooked stuff.  Really not much more folks can do around here but see how bad we get hit.  If it's worse than Irene, this is going to be a week to remember.

Now just relaxing with some coffee (with some Bailey's and Kalua of course).  Going through some of my trip pics, so I'll follow up with a trip post ...


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> I've got much of my Sandy prep done.  I have above ground power and live behind a wooded area, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to lose power by Sunday night as we always lose it with high winds.  Prepared to be without power for at least a week.  It happened with Irene, so this may be worse.  Secured loose items around the house perimeter, and also grilled a bunch of meat this afternoon as it'll be easier to store already cooked stuff.  Really not much more folks can do around here but see how bad we get hit.  If it's worse than Irene, this is going to be a week to remember.
> 
> Now just relaxing with some coffee (with some Bailey's and Kalua of course).  Going through some of my trip pics, so I'll follow up with a trip post ...



Hope you don't get a bad Frankenstorm like the news is talking about

Only tips I can give from a South Florida hurricane readiness viewpoint =

Freeze some water in Tupperware to keep freezer and fridge cool when and if power goes out

Fill the gas tank in the car

Get plenty of beer

Or you could always load up the RV and head back to the last week or two of the F&W Festival


----------



## ctnurse

Andrew015 said:


> Hey strangers!   Pour me a tall dark rum and coke, por favor
> 
> I've fallen off the radar again, but am really going to try to get back in the saddle for good this time!   Seems like I have missed quite a bit over the past few months.   I caught a few stories and pics on the old thread from the WDW meet - seems you you guys and gals had a great time!    I really would have loved to have been a part of that, but such is life.   Here's hoping to make next year's meet.
> 
> Life is good here in Cleveland.   Finally closed on the new house back in August, am getting deeper into planning for 10 days at VWL in May with family (my first DVC stay), and work has been very busy, but good.
> 
> DC - Congrats on the engagement!    Hi to some other familiar faces (Tara, Diva, CT Nurse, and of course, our resident Pirate)!



Welcome back.  Sounds like you have been busy.



valree said:


> I'd also like a margarita if the bartender isn't busy partying it up in Vegas already! Maybe a mango one?
> 
> Went Hurricane Sandy shopping late last night at Wal-Mart.  It was a combination of everyone buying supplies for the storm and the staff putting Christmas stuff out (already? geez!) that made the store look like the hurricane had come through already. What a mess!



I need a few last minute things.  Trying to decide if I am going to brave WM.



Brocktoon said:


> I've got much of my Sandy prep done.  I have above ground power and live behind a wooded area, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to lose power by Sunday night as we always lose it with high winds.  Prepared to be without power for at least a week.  It happened with Irene, so this may be worse.  Secured loose items around the house perimeter, and also grilled a bunch of meat this afternoon as it'll be easier to store already cooked stuff.  Really not much more folks can do around here but see how bad we get hit.  If it's worse than Irene, this is going to be a week to remember.
> 
> Now just relaxing with some coffee (with some Bailey's and Kalua of course).  Going through some of my trip pics, so I'll follow up with a trip post ...



I'm in the same boat, lots of woods and above ground wires.  We were  without power with Irene for 7 days.  We didn't have water either, we were able to stay with my Dad who had power and water.  I am really worried about Sandy too, but there isn't anything we can do but stay safe.  I will be stocking up on wine.


----------



## Brocktoon

Finally got some time this afternoon to review my 10/11 - 10/18 trip.  I've been down to WDW for the F&W Fest almost every year since '06, but this may have been one of the best yet!  If there was a theme, it may have been serendipity.  We just had so many lucky or fortunate incidents on this trip, that I don't want to get used to that happening all the time.  Some of my serendipitous trip wins ...

_*1) New Fantasyland
*_Many of my October trips have been going along with my parents.  They have an RV that they take down to Ft Wilderness, and then I usually fly down and meet them.  I split the trip up doing plenty of solo stuff, but my parents are also a pretty fun pair to hang out with.  On Friday 10/12, We headed as group to do rope drop at the MK.  By 10:30 AM or so we had already hit all the major rides and I was going to head back to the RV.  My Dad wanted to check out the new Storybook Circus area.  I was thinking about bailing, but something told me to stick around with them.  On the way there we passed the fence/gate/planter area of New Fantasyland which was closed with a line of folks outside.  I told my parents that they were probably waiting for the Belle Storytime thing as they've been doing previews.  After checking out the Circus area, they were opening the gates towards Belle's area just as we were walking by.  A cast member waived us in, but I declined, and told my parents I really had no interest in the Belle story stuff as I'd seen it online.  The cast member then told me that I really should go in and take a walk around.  I figured what the heck ... so I went in to discover all sorts of WDW execs and the entire area OPEN (except for Be Our Guest).  I asked a CM if this was the 1st day open, and he said that we were probably within the 1st 100 folks to see it as it just opened minutes before!  How cool is that!?  If I would have left before checking out the Circus area like I was going to do, I would have missed it ...

_*2) Epcot 30th Merch
*_I'm a huge retro EPCOT fan, and consider myself a child of EPCOT as I grew up visiting the park from the beginning, and it's always been my favorite.  I missed the 30th anniversary by a bit, but there was a specific 30th shot glass set I was still hoping to find.  On 10/12 on the way to hit the Boardwalk for the DIS meet (already had a few beers in me by this point) I stopped by Mouse Gear in Epcot.  As I was checking out the reto gear and some left over 30th merch, I asked a CM about the shot glasses as I didn't see them.  The CM mentioned that all the boxes sold out immediately, and there's currently no more stock   Since I had a few brews in me, I started up a nice conversation with some folks in the store who may (or may not) have been CMs (I won't confirm or deny in case any potential CM rules were broken).  After some talk of my love for old school EPCOT, one of the gals told me that there was a rumor of a few more 'toothpick holder' sets and if found they'll be put up for sale.  She took my cell # and said she would text if anything popped up.  Sunday 10/14 I got a text early afternoon that some glass sets have appeared.  I headed on over to Epcot and got my prize (along with a couple Unibroue Ephemere brews from Canada):







Another case of great timing!  By Sunday evening they were all sold out again.

_*3) Meeting John Lasseter
*_Yep ... I got to meet the man!  When they released the F&W seminar schedule I noticed we were visiting during a Lasseter Family wine tasting hosted by Nancy Lasseter.  John and Nancy were also hosting a dinner at Citricos a couple days later.  I figured there's a good chance John would also be at the seminar ... and I was right!  We got there early and were the 2nd group in line, right in front of the AllEars team.  Got a seat right in the front row.






The Lasseter's provided a really nice info package along with some other swag.  After the seminar I was able to get them autographed:






_*4) Meeting DISers
*_Finally, got to say how great again it was meeting and hanging out with the folks from the DIS.  If anybody is on the fence about dropping by during a meet ... just do it!  After some 'hair of the dog' Saturday morning, I had a great time at the F&W Fest day on through Jellyrolls.  Also had fun Friday night up until a missing time incident that I'll just attribute to alien abduction.  For the DISers I met, If you're near Philly on the I-95 corridor, you're always welcome to drop by Casa de Brocktoon!


----------



## Brocktoon

DefLepard said:


> Hope you don't get a bad Frankenstorm like the news is talking about
> 
> Only tips I can give from a South Florida hurricane readiness viewpoint =
> 
> Freeze some water in Tupperware to keep freezer and fridge cool when and if power goes out
> 
> Fill the gas tank in the car
> 
> Get plenty of beer
> 
> Or you could always load up the RV and head back to the last week or two of the F&W Festival



If the storm tracks like the recent GFS model says, the Philly area will be hit by some of the worst wind fields!  These houses around here just were never built for that kind of weather.  It's gonna be what it's gonna be.  My biggest concern right now isn't the extended power loss, but potential wind damage to my property.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Andrew015 said:


> Hey strangers!   Pour me a tall dark rum and coke, por favor
> I've fallen off the radar again, but am really going to try to get back in the saddle for good this time!   Finally closed on the new house back in August, am getting deeper into planning for 10 days at VWL in May with family (my first DVC stay), and work has been very busy, but good.
> 
> DC - Congrats on the engagement!    Hi to some other familiar faces (Tara, Diva, CT Nurse, and of course, our resident Pirate)!



I understand that its Pyrate.  At least that is my understanding.  Welcome back and congrats on the house purchase.



Brocktoon said:


> Now just relaxing with some coffee (with some Bailey's and Kalua of course).  Going through some of my trip pics, so I'll follow up with a trip post ...



Stay safe.  It was good reading about your excellent timing this past trip.  Awesome.



ctnurse said:


> I need a few last minute things.  Trying to decide if I am going to brave WM.
> m in the same boat, lots of woods and above ground wires.  We were  without power with Irene for 7 days.  We didn't have water either, we were able to stay with my Dad who had power and water.  I am really worried about Sandy too, but there isn't anything we can do but stay safe.  I will be stocking up on wine.



Awesome about the stocking up on wine.  If you need anything I can overnight it to you. . .lol.  Skip WM.  We refer to it as Wallyworld.  Kind of a department store and circus all wrapped up in one.  Miss you guys all ready.  Stay safe.  Hugs.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I understand that its Pyrate.  At least that is my understanding.  .





Since I'm a Pyrate, I don't pay my publicist, but great job


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Since I'm a Pyrate, I don't pay my publicist, but great job



Well at least I got it right. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Awesome about the stocking up on wine.  If you need anything I can overnight it to you. . .lol.  Skip WM.  We refer to it as Wallyworld.  Kind of a department store and circus all wrapped up in one.  Miss you guys all ready.  Stay safe.  Hugs.



Thanks.  I was able to get everything I needed, including wine and snacks.  I was surprised that I found D batteries at a gas station when I was filling up my car.  Then I said to J let's check Home Depot for propane for our little gas grill, they had 3 tanks. We bought two.  The wind is suppose to be bad and they are talking about up to 500,000 people in CT losing power.  When we lose power we don't have water or heat.  All we can do now is wait.

Miss you too.  We will figure something out to see you and Tony.  We don't have any trips to WDW planned, but hope to see you both soon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Thanks.  I was able to get everything I needed, including wine and snacks.  I was surprised that I found D batteries at a gas station when I was filling up my car.  Then I said to J let's check Home Depot for propane for our little gas grill, they had 3 tanks. We bought two.  The wind is suppose to be bad and they are talking about up to 500,000 people in CT losing power.  When we lose power we don't have water or heat.  All we can do now is wait.
> 
> Miss you too.  We will figure something out to see you and Tony.  We don't have any trips to WDW planned, but hope to see you both soon.



Our December is booked, we are headed to Las Vegas and Phoenix (for my brother's wedding) for a week. Hoping to see old friends there and welcoming any new friends I just might happen to bump into while there, but January is open. . .Maybe we all need to take a quickie cruise somewhere. . .lol. We need to get out of Florida more. . .lol.


----------



## Andrew015

nurse.darcy said:


> I understand that its Pyrate.  At least that is my understanding.  Welcome back and congrats on the house purchase.



Funny thing is, I knew that, but my phone decided to spellcheck me!    Thanks for the welcome back, Darcy.  Good to be back.  

Hope everyone on the east coast gets well prepared, and weathers the storm safely.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just want to say to all of those friends in the Hurricane's path, be safe, my prayers are with you.  If you need anything, even a place to go because the home, life, business is wiped out for a while, my home is available to you. Hugs everyone and hold on tight.


----------



## taramoz

Andrew015 said:


> Hey strangers!   Pour me a tall dark rum and coke, por favor
> 
> I've fallen off the radar again, but am really going to try to get back in the saddle for good this time!   Seems like I have missed quite a bit over the past few months.   I caught a few stories and pics on the old thread from the WDW meet - seems you you guys and gals had a great time!    I really would have loved to have been a part of that, but such is life.   Here's hoping to make next year's meet.
> 
> Life is good here in Cleveland.   Finally closed on the new house back in August, am getting deeper into planning for 10 days at VWL in May with family (my first DVC stay), and work has been very busy, but good.
> 
> DC - Congrats on the engagement!    Hi to some other familiar faces (Tara, Diva, CT Nurse, and of course, our resident Pirate)!



Welcome back stranger!


----------



## ahoff

Cool story on scoring the glasses, Brock.  I was down a week before you and they were already gone.

So far nothing here from storm yet.  But they have already cancelled work tommorrow and most of nearby schools are closed for two days.  Train service in NYC has been shut down. Whiile driving home from PA (Gettysburg) passed four different convoys of tree company trucks from four different states.  Hopefully it is all hype, guess we will find out in the next few days.  Hope everyone stays safe and gets through this one!


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> it's ok, I made it over and I have my drink... I'm a happy one!







TheBigE said:


> I figured it was about time to goto and new thread, and nice topic DC!!!
> 
> Just back from Spain, weather was nice for two days and then rained HARD for 3 days.   I got to see a special showing of the new James Bond film Skyfall last night, good movie.   Since my Company has some product placement in the movie, they rented out an entire movie treater last night.    Overall, good movie I would recommend it.
> 
> I need to prepare because the movers show up on Monday and by the end of next week I will be living in Germany.
> 
> Hope the Hurricane/Tropical Storm misses everyone on the east coast.
> 
> E



 Have fun with the move...  and I'm glad you like the thread name this go-around.   



Andrew015 said:


> Hey strangers!   Pour me a tall dark rum and coke, por favor
> 
> I've fallen off the radar again, but am really going to try to get back in the saddle for good this time!   Seems like I have missed quite a bit over the past few months.   I caught a few stories and pics on the old thread from the WDW meet - seems you you guys and gals had a great time!    I really would have loved to have been a part of that, but such is life.   Here's hoping to make next year's meet.
> 
> Life is good here in Cleveland.   Finally closed on the new house back in August, am getting deeper into planning for 10 days at VWL in May with family (my first DVC stay), and work has been very busy, but good.
> 
> DC - Congrats on the engagement!    Hi to some other familiar faces (Tara, Diva, CT Nurse, and of course, our resident Pirate)!



 back!     I'm thinking the women of this thread will definately enjoy having another eligable bachelor return to the group.  




Brocktoon said:


> _*2) Epcot 30th Merch
> *_I'm a huge retro EPCOT fan, and consider myself a child of EPCOT as I grew up visiting the park from the beginning, and it's always been my favorite.  I missed the 30th anniversary by a bit, but there was a specific 30th shot glass set I was still hoping to find.  On 10/12 on the way to hit the Boardwalk for the DIS meet (already had a few beers in me by this point) I stopped by Mouse Gear in Epcot.  As I was checking out the reto gear and some left over 30th merch, I asked a CM about the shot glasses as I didn't see them.  The CM mentioned that all the boxes sold out immediately, and there's currently no more stock   Since I had a few brews in me, I started up a nice conversation with some folks in the store who may (or may not) have been CMs (I won't confirm or deny in case any potential CM rules were broken).  After some talk of my love for old school EPCOT, one of the gals told me that there was a rumor of a few more 'toothpick holder' sets and if found they'll be put up for sale.  She took my cell # and said she would text if anything popped up.  Sunday 10/14 I got a text early afternoon that some glass sets have appeared.  I headed on over to Epcot and got my prize (along with a couple Unibroue Ephemere brews from Canada):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another case of great timing!  By Sunday evening they were all sold out again.



  I picked up a couple shirts (on top of all the ones they offered on the Disneystore.com which I already had ordered),   some pins,  and my favorite....  the SpaceShip Earth Iphone Case.  I thought the case looked cool, and I could feel how the SSE Panels actually had shape to them since I could feel them thru the packaging.....But when I opened it to put on my phone?   "Limited Edition: 300"   Holy crap!!












  Hmmm...notice your 'Toothpick Holders' don't include my favorite pavilion's Icon.   (I'll give you a hint,  look at my avatar pic)



Brocktoon said:


> _*4) Meeting DISers
> *_Finally, got to say how great again it was meeting and hanging out with the folks from the DIS.  If anybody is on the fence about dropping by during a meet ... just do it!  After some 'hair of the dog' Saturday morning, I had a great time at the F&W Fest day on through Jellyrolls.  Also had fun Friday night up until a missing time incident that I'll just attribute to alien abduction.  For the DISers I met, If you're near Philly on the I-95 corridor, you're always welcome to drop by Casa de Brocktoon!



Think It was Stitch's Fault??


----------



## chiburple

nurse.darcy said:


> Maybe we all need to take a quickie cruise somewhere. . .



I would definatly second that motion! I went on my first cruise ever last September and since then I've been suffering from serious cruise withdrawal


----------



## taramoz

chiburple said:


> I would definatly second that motion! I went on my first cruise ever last September and since then I've been suffering from serious cruise withdrawal



I love to cruise.  Doing a non-Disney (Carnival) over T-giving break with a bunch of family (a sort of reunion thing), then DD and I go on a quickie 3 nighter on the Disney Dream over our spring break in March (after 5 nights at WDW of course)!  I am excited for being with extended family on Carnival, but even more excited for March and the Dream with my girlie-pop...

Should mention, March 14-17 for the cruise if anyone wants to join.  I could do some kids club nights to have some free time without the cutie!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Well, central MA seems to have missed the brunt of the frankenstorm, although it looks like the eastern part of the state has lots of folks with no power. Nothing to compare to the pics coming out of NY/NJ.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Can I just say I am loving the thread title. Its beautiful.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, if we all have a desire to cruise, what month or time of year is good. I would be happy to organize.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, central MA seems to have missed the brunt of the frankenstorm, although it looks like the eastern part of the state has lots of folks with no power. Nothing to compare to the pics coming out of NY/NJ.



 Central PA for the most part seems to have also escaped the worst of it.... even though the center of the storm literally passed over my apartment.




nurse.darcy said:


> Can I just say I am loving the thread title. Its beautiful.




 Thanks!  I thought it was oddly appropriate since we seem to be getting more and more ex-singles in the Singles Social Club.




Oh....  and get this...  I just heard that Disney has bought Lucasfilm.... Including the Star Wars Franchise.....   ***?!?


----------



## ctnurse

Hi all.  I just wanted to check in.  The storm really hit CT pretty bad.  We lost power around 430pm yesterday.  My town is almost 100% dark. DS and I are fine.I actually feel pretty lucky after seeing the pictures from NJ and NYC.  Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## tlionheart78

Oh, hi, there!  Been a long time since I've lurked in here. I've been quite busy after my trip to the World, what with work and, most importantly, working on my assignments since I went back to school.  Serving any White Russians (or "Caucasians") here and who's gonna pick up the tab? 
;D


----------



## Andrew015

Glad to hear that many have fared pretty well with the storm.   I hope the same is true for our other friends along the East Coast.   Even with Cleveland only in the outter bands of the storm, we took a pretty nasty blow last night, especially along the Lake Erie shore line.   We had 50+ mph sustained winds from about 8:00 pm last night until late morning, gusts approaching 65 mph.    To make matters worse, we've had about 5 days of hard rain, which caused the local rivers to crest.    The wind and saturated ground took it's toll on a number of trees.   In my one square mile development along the lake, I counted about 20 large trees down.    Three of my four neighbors lost massive trees, taking out power lines and damaging houses (one pretty badly).   Luckily, everyone is safe and sound.   My house escaped without harm.   Unfortunately, much of the area is without power (125,000 in greater Cleveland last I heard), myself included.   The power company is telling me power should be restored sometime over the weekend.   The stores that have power have sold out of every flashlight, generator and battery - you'd think it was the end of times.    I've spent most of the day cleaning up debris, saving boats, helping a neighbor trying to restore electrical service to his house (a tree fell on wires and ripped the meter box right off the side of his house), and helping another neighbor pump ~4 feet of water from his basement.   I now managed to find a Panera that has power, which is where I am checking in from now and grabbing a bite for dinner.   Will tackle a little bit of work, but heading home for bed soon, as I didn't really sleep last night.  

Here's a picture from the local news showing the inbound shoreway (I90) just east of Cleveland.   I witnessed similiar scenes near my local breakwall, and have some really good pics and video which I will try to post once I get power back and can upload pics.    






If you didn't know any better, you'd think you were looking at the center of the storm making landfall.   They actually had to close I90 due to the massive waves crashing over both sides of the road, flinging rocks and logs onto the highway.   I can only imagine what it was like along the Jersey Shore.    Prayers out to all those effected by this monster.   Stay safe.


----------



## taramoz

So sorry to see/hear about those affected by the storm, I know it is not fun right now without power and with things a wreck.  I hope it all returns to normal soon.  Very scary storm, glad most everyone is checking in in good spirits, I know it cannot be fun to go through....


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> I love to cruise.  Doing a non-Disney (Carnival) over T-giving break with a bunch of family (a sort of reunion thing), then DD and I go on a quickie 3 nighter on the Disney Dream over our spring break in March (after 5 nights at WDW of course)!  I am excited for being with extended family on Carnival, but even more excited for March and the Dream with my girlie-pop...
> 
> Should mention, March 14-17 for the cruise if anyone wants to join.  I could do some kids club nights to have some free time without the cutie!



March 14 is my birthday. . .maybe Tony and I should do this cruise for me. . .lol.



chiburple said:


> I would definatly second that motion! I went on my first cruise ever last September and since then I've been suffering from serious cruise withdrawal



Its fun to have your entire vacation wrapped up in one place. . .



DCTooTall said:


> Central PA for the most part seems to have also escaped the worst of it.... even though the center of the storm literally passed over my apartment.
> 
> Oh....  and get this...  I just heard that Disney has bought Lucasfilm.... Including the Star Wars Franchise.....   ***?!?



Glad you are safe, and OMFG, that is awesome.  



ctnurse said:


> Hi all.  I just wanted to check in.  The storm really hit CT pretty bad.  We lost power around 430pm yesterday.  My town is almost 100% dark. DS and I are fine.I actually feel pretty lucky after seeing the pictures from NJ and NYC.  Hope everyone stays safe.



Glad to hear you are safe.



Andrew015 said:


> Glad to hear that many have fared pretty well with the storm.   I hope the same is true for our other friends along the East Coast.   Even with Cleveland only in the outter bands of the storm, we took a pretty nasty blow last night, especially along the Lake Erie shore line.   We had 50+ mph sustained winds from about 8:00 pm last night until late morning, gusts approaching 65 mph.    To make matters worse, we've had about 5 days of hard rain, which caused the local rivers to crest.    The wind and saturated ground took it's toll on a number of trees.   In my one square mile development along the lake, I counted about 20 large trees down.    Three of my four neighbors lost massive trees, taking out power lines and damaging houses (one pretty badly).   Luckily, everyone is safe and sound.   My house escaped without harm.   Unfortunately, much of the area is without power (125,000 in greater Cleveland last I heard), myself included.   The power company is telling me power should be restored sometime over the weekend.   The stores that have power have sold out of every flashlight, generator and battery - you'd think it was the end of times.    I've spent most of the day cleaning up debris, saving boats, helping a neighbor trying to restore electrical service to his house (a tree fell on wires and ripped the meter box right off the side of his house), and helping another neighbor pump ~4 feet of water from his basement.   I now managed to find a Panera that has power, which is where I am checking in from now and grabbing a bite for dinner.   Will tackle a little bit of work, but heading home for bed soon, as I didn't really sleep last night.
> 
> Here's a picture from the local news showing the inbound shoreway (I90) just east of Cleveland.   I witnessed similiar scenes near my local breakwall, and have some really good pics and video which I will try to post once I get power back and can upload pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't know any better, you'd think you were looking at the center of the storm making landfall.   They actually had to close I90 due to the massive waves crashing over both sides of the road, flinging rocks and logs onto the highway.   I can only imagine what it was like along the Jersey Shore.    Prayers out to all those effected by this monster.   Stay safe.



That picture looks wicked. I am just happy to know that everyone is safe. A few people from the east have not checked in recently so will keep them in my prayers. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Brocktoon

I've managed to make it into work this morning where my plant has been running on backup generators. I live just north of Philly in Bucks County, and our area was slammed in many places. There are not many flooding issues, but the wind damage is crazy. Thankfully I only suffered minor property damage from what I can tell (fence and siding damage), and my parents house looks to be OK. But there are hundreds of trees down, with cars and houses crushed. A metal traffic light just up the street from me was ripped in half from the wind. Still no power in the area, and we lost most cell towers by yesterday morning, so cell service is spotty at best. Don't know how long power will be out, but hopefully things will start getting back to normal by this weekend. All in all I made it through relatively unscathed, but there are many in my area that didn't do so well.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Good news here I got my power back on this morning.It was a very scary storm.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Brocktoon said:


> I've managed to make it into work this morning where my plant has been running on backup generators. I live just north of Philly in Bucks County, and our area was slammed in many places. There are not many flooding issues, but the wind damage is crazy. Thankfully I only suffered minor property damage from what I can tell (fence and siding damage), and my parents house looks to be OK. But there are hundreds of trees down, with cars and houses crushed. A metal traffic light just up the street from me was ripped in half from the wind. Still no power in the area, and we lost most cell towers by yesterday morning, so cell service is spotty at best. Don't know how long power will be out, but hopefully things will start getting back to normal by this weekend. All in all I made it through relatively unscathed, but there are many in my area that didn't do so well.



Hang in there power is coming back on in the burbs where I live.


----------



## chiburple

It's good to hear that so far everyone has weathered Sandy fairly okay. Those pictures look scary! 



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, if we all have a desire to cruise, what month or time of year is good. I would be happy to organize.



I know it's a ways off but there's a 2 night weekend cruise sailing out of Miami on October 25, 2013. I'm thinking that would be fairly convenient for everyone schedule and budget wise. Thoughts? Too short? Too far away?


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Hi all.  I just wanted to check in.  The storm really hit CT pretty bad.  We lost power around 430pm yesterday.  My town is almost 100% dark. DS and I are fine.I actually feel pretty lucky after seeing the pictures from NJ and NYC.  Hope everyone stays safe.



  Glad to hear you are ok.  



tlionheart78 said:


> Oh, hi, there!  Been a long time since I've lurked in here. I've been quite busy after my trip to the World, what with work and, most importantly, working on my assignments since I went back to school.  Serving any White Russians (or "Caucasians") here and who's gonna pick up the tab?
> ;D



 back!    Once our bartender returns from his Blueman partying induced coma,  I'm sure he'll be happy to make you a drink.  As for the bar,  didn't you know?   We have an open bar here.  



Andrew015 said:


> Glad to hear that many have fared pretty well with the storm.   I hope the same is true for our other friends along the East Coast.   Even with Cleveland only in the outter bands of the storm, we took a pretty nasty blow last night, especially along the Lake Erie shore line.   We had 50+ mph sustained winds from about 8:00 pm last night until late morning, gusts approaching 65 mph.    To make matters worse, we've had about 5 days of hard rain, which caused the local rivers to crest.    The wind and saturated ground took it's toll on a number of trees.   In my one square mile development along the lake, I counted about 20 large trees down.    Three of my four neighbors lost massive trees, taking out power lines and damaging houses (one pretty badly).   Luckily, everyone is safe and sound.   My house escaped without harm.   Unfortunately, much of the area is without power (125,000 in greater Cleveland last I heard), myself included.   The power company is telling me power should be restored sometime over the weekend.   The stores that have power have sold out of every flashlight, generator and battery - you'd think it was the end of times.    I've spent most of the day cleaning up debris, saving boats, helping a neighbor trying to restore electrical service to his house (a tree fell on wires and ripped the meter box right off the side of his house), and helping another neighbor pump ~4 feet of water from his basement.   I now managed to find a Panera that has power, which is where I am checking in from now and grabbing a bite for dinner.   Will tackle a little bit of work, but heading home for bed soon, as I didn't really sleep last night.
> 
> Here's a picture from the local news showing the inbound shoreway (I90) just east of Cleveland.   I witnessed similiar scenes near my local breakwall, and have some really good pics and video which I will try to post once I get power back and can upload pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't know any better, you'd think you were looking at the center of the storm making landfall.   They actually had to close I90 due to the massive waves crashing over both sides of the road, flinging rocks and logs onto the highway.   I can only imagine what it was like along the Jersey Shore.    Prayers out to all those effected by this monster.   Stay safe.



 They were showing that video here to demonstrate how wide the impact of the storm was.    Once again,  It's good to hear people checking in and glad you escaped the worst of the damage.



taramoz said:


> So sorry to see/hear about those affected by the storm, I know it is not fun right now without power and with things a wreck.  I hope it all returns to normal soon.  Very scary storm, glad most everyone is checking in in good spirits, I know it cannot be fun to go through....



  I'm just thinking about how much worse the storm could've been.   As it was,   once it hit land it moved fast,   and lost energy quickly.  By the time it got to Central PA (about 100-150miles from Philly) the storm had lost a ton of it's strength and ultimately wasn't much worse than some of the stronger storms we can get on a regular basis.  Our biggest issues appear to be flooding concerns since we got so much rain,    but even that has turned out to not be nearly as bad as last year's flooding.




nurse.darcy said:


> That picture looks wicked. I am just happy to know that everyone is safe. A few people from the east have not checked in recently so will keep them in my prayers. Stay safe everyone.



  I think the Diva may still be on her trip....  but I just texted her to see if we can get a report on her status.  Beyond that,  I'm thinking out of the current 'regulars',  most of the people we haven't heard from yet are around the Philly area which I think i remember hearing most of the damage was trees and power outages.   As Power gets restored we'll probably start to hear more from them.

I know that Rachel and her family survived the storm intact over in the NJ side of the Philly Metro (including maintaining power!),  So I'm thinking there isn't any SERIOUS issues in the Philly area beyond just a big mess that needs to be cleaned up.




chiburple said:


> It's good to hear that so far everyone has weathered Sandy fairly okay. Those pictures look scary!
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a ways off but there's a 2 night weekend cruise sailing out of Miami on October 25, 2013. I'm thinking that would be fairly convenient for everyone schedule and budget wise. Thoughts? Too short? Too far away?



 I'm not going to be able to do much travel wise for a bit due to semi-obvious reasons,   But if you guys want to do a cruise meet, go for it!   I'll be happy to add the info to the first post to help coordinate and keep the info in one easy to locate location similar to the past year's meet details on the last thread.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

My family luckily didn't have any damage at the house.  My cousin lives in Point Pleasent Beach, NJ.  I know he evacuated his apartment, but we haven't heard how the apartment fared in the storm.  He moved back up here after a couple of hurricanes in Florida.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, happy halloween my friends. Stay safe. Hugs.


----------



## DCTooTall

I got confirmation the Pyrate is in one piece,   He's just a little preoccupied right now with a Belly Dancer to poke his head into the SSC.


----------



## ahoff

LI got hit pretty hard in places, but I fared reasonably well.  Lost electric for only a short while.  Lost a tree in the woods my back yard in next too, and it just missed a fiberglass dune buggy body I am storing for future use.  Lots of trees down, my work was closed for two days, today I took a vacation day so I could work with a friend who has a tree service, and is quite busy.

Brock, is Croydon in Bucks County?  I was just there a few weeks ago on a work trip.



DCTooTall said:


> Oh....  and get this...  I just heard that Disney has bought Lucasfilm.... Including the Star Wars Franchise.....   ***?!?



Saw a story about this in the news, pretty cool.  I really like the updated Star Tours ride.  The picture they used in the news story looked like it was taken there.

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I got confirmation the Pyrate is in one piece,   He's just a little preoccupied right now with a Belly Dancer to poke his head into the SSC.



LOL, Ok, so Im preoccupied with an amazing young Lady, who just happensto teach bellydance


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so now most have checked in.  Hope all is well with those that haven't.


----------



## Brocktoon

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Hang in there power is coming back on in the burbs where I live.


 
We're getting there. No power yet, but most of my area should have it by tonight.



DCTooTall said:


> I know that Rachel and her family survived the storm intact over in the NJ side of the Philly Metro (including maintaining power!), So I'm thinking there isn't any SERIOUS issues in the Philly area beyond just a big mess that needs to be cleaned up.


 
Yep, thankfully the Philly area was spared a lot of the rain, so I think the areas in the city and surrounding that got flooded by Irene were pretty much spared. A ton of trees down and wind damage, but none of the horrible persistent flooding issues that are crushing NY, NJ, and areas south like DE.

They postposed trick-or-treating in a lot of our areas, but not all the townships are being consistent with the date. I wish they would just all settle on the same date. Looks like I'll be handing out candy to the kiddies on Saturday night ... Chris Hanson/Dateline NBC could have a field day ...



ahoff said:


> Brock, is Croydon in Bucks County? I was just there a few weeks ago on a work trip.


 
Croydon is in lower Bucks County ... you were probably ~ 10 miles or so from my house. I live right near Sesame Place. They recently opened a micro-brewery in Croydon ... Neshaminy Creek Brewing. There's no brewpub, but they do have a tasting room that's open a couple days a week.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. After almost 3 years at my job, they terminated me today. I'm a bill collector and have collected 400k in 10 months. They let me go do to 1 bad month. I already have a few opportunities out there. But it still sucks. I've never been fired before in 11 years of working. Plus.  I really wanted to move to Orlando by my bday in April. Don't think that is gonna happen now.


----------



## DefLepard

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. After almost 3 years at my job, they terminated me today. I'm a bill collector and have collected 400k in 10 months. They let me go do to 1 bad month. I already have a few opportunities out there. But it still sucks. I've never been fired before in 11 years of working. Plus.  I really wanted to move to Orlando by my bday in April. Don't think that is gonna happen now.



That sucks, hopefully they wont contest your application for unemployment benefits if you choose that route.

Look at it this way, it might be a sign for you to move to Orlando sooner than April, best of luck whatever opportunity comes your way.


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. After almost 3 years at my job, they terminated me today. I'm a bill collector and have collected 400k in 10 months. They let me go do to 1 bad month. I already have a few opportunities out there. But it still sucks. I've never been fired before in 11 years of working. Plus.  I really wanted to move to Orlando by my bday in April. Don't think that is gonna happen now.



I'd say this gives you the push to make Orlando happen, do it!


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. After almost 3 years at my job, they terminated me today. I'm a bill collector and have collected 400k in 10 months. They let me go do to 1 bad month. I already have a few opportunities out there. But it still sucks. I've never been fired before in 11 years of working. Plus.  I really wanted to move to Orlando by my bday in April. Don't think that is gonna happen now.



I say it could be a good thing since it means you can expand your job search just in case you find a nice option in the Orlando area.  It could simplify your desired move.


----------



## TreasurePlanetOrBust

Guess I'll hop in on the fun. Just moved to Orlando and am at the parks at least 3 times a week. Gotta love that AP!


----------



## DCTooTall

TreasurePlanetOrBust said:


> Guess I'll hop in on the fun. Just moved to Orlando and am at the parks at least 3 times a week. Gotta love that AP!



 to the party!

 Feel free to pull up a chair,  Order a drink from our resident bartender,  and join in the fun around here!


----------



## ctnurse

Just wanted to check in and let you all know that I have my power back.  I can only wish the same for everyone who still doesn't have power.  School is closed again tomorrow.  We now have five "snow" days to make up and it only November.  



Josh , so sorry about your job. You should consider moving to Orlando now.  And don't forget everything happens for a reason!  Good luck.


----------



## ctnurse

Double post.


----------



## ahoff

Brocktoon said:


> Croydon is in lower Bucks County ... you were probably ~ 10 miles or so from my house. I live right near Sesame Place. They recently opened a micro-brewery in Croydon ... Neshaminy Creek Brewing. There's no brewpub, but they do have a tasting room that's open a couple days a week.



Well, it's a small world after all (feel free to sing along, now that I have gotten the tune in your head...)  Googled Neshiminy Creek Brewing, and they are almost on the same road as the company (a small contract manufacturing company called Zober Industries) I was visiting.  Next time I get back I will stop in and bring some back.

Another storm-related problem cropping up here on LI is the shortage of gasoline due to lack of deliverys.  Coupled with the large number of traffic lights still not working makes for some interesting travel.

Hope you get your power back soon!


----------



## ahoff

Oh, and when I went on the website for Neshiminy Brewing, the first thing I see is an event they are holding, Hot Rods and Hops!  Two of my some of my favorite things, if there was a Grateful Dead band playing it would be perfect.  Timing is a little off, it's this Saturday so travel might be a little tough.  

Speaking of breweries, going to a beerfest next Saturday at Belmont Racetrack.  Cheers!


----------



## ortholablady

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. After almost 3 years at my job, they terminated me today. I'm a bill collector and have collected 400k in 10 months. They let me go do to 1 bad month. I already have a few opportunities out there. But it still sucks. I've never been fired before in 11 years of working. Plus.  I really wanted to move to Orlando by my bday in April. Don't think that is gonna happen now.



Hey Josh!  Time to look for a job in Orlando.  Maybe you'll move there sooner than you think!


----------



## valree

ahoff said:


> Another storm-related problem cropping up here on LI is the shortage of gasoline due to lack of deliverys.  Coupled with the large number of traffic lights still not working makes for some interesting travel.
> 
> Hope you get your power back soon!



I saw the lines on the news this morning! I wonder how many people will run out of gas before they reach the pump?

I did OK with Sandy over here.  The lights flickered a bunch of times, but I never lost power.  We went back to work yesterday. Some of my co-workers are still without power and dealing with flooded basements. I think this part of Virginia fared pretty well.


----------



## peteanddebbie

ahoff said:


> Oh, and when I went on the website for Neshiminy Brewing, the first thing I see is an event they are holding, Hot Rods and Hops!  Two of my some of my favorite things, if there was a Grateful Dead band playing it would be perfect.  Timing is a little off, it's this Saturday so travel might be a little tough.
> 
> Speaking of breweries, going to a beerfest next Saturday at Belmont Racetrack.  Cheers!


I was at a craft beer fest in Newtown PA a month or so ago.  They had over 100 brewers and a Greatful Dead band playing!  It was a blast.


----------



## Brocktoon

Got my power back ... now I'll have to spend my weekend catching up on all things electric. I've got to travel to Ohio on business most of next week so I don't get much time to bask in a heated home with cooked food before I have to hit the road.



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. After almost 3 years at my job, they terminated me today. I'm a bill collector and have collected 400k in 10 months. They let me go do to 1 bad month. I already have a few opportunities out there. But it still sucks. I've never been fired before in 11 years of working. Plus. I really wanted to move to Orlando by my bday in April. Don't think that is gonna happen now.


 
I'm in agreement with the idea of job searching in the Orlando area. Don't get me started on my take on the state of company loyalty and meeting short term quarterly targets vs long term growth ... Lives are getting destroyed so some bean counter can fudge a short-term spreadsheet.

Hang in there, I'm another firm believer that everthing happens for a reason, even if it doesn't seem to make sense right now.



ahoff said:


> Oh, and when I went on the website for Neshiminy Brewing, the first thing I see is an event they are holding, Hot Rods and Hops! Two of my some of my favorite things, if there was a Grateful Dead band playing it would be perfect. Timing is a little off, it's this Saturday so travel might be a little tough.


 
Neshaminy Brewing also does a movie night once a month where you can bring your own lawn chair and snacks and they show a movie right in the brewing area. Donations to charity allow you to get beers straight off the taps while watching the flick.

Near the I-95/PA Turnpike/Rt 1 area of Lower Bucks there are a few good places for craft brews (in case you're in the area again and need a good beer). The Hulmeville Inn is THE place for beer ... but parking can be next to impossible and it can very crowded with a strange mix of relaxed beer fans and the younger hipster crowd trying to look cool. Surprisingly, the Uno's Pizza in Langhorne (Oxford Valley Mall) and Bensalem (Neshaminy Mall) have great beer bars. The manager is a beer geek and keeps a great tap list. They built the Neshaminy Uno's bar with beer in mind and even keep a firkin on tap of local brewery's rare one-offs.



peteanddebbie said:


> I was at a craft beer fest in Newtown PA a month or so ago. They had over 100 brewers and a Greatful Dead band playing! It was a blast.


 
The Newtown Beerfest is a great event! It's still relatively small yet pulls in a great list of brewers and was well organized. I'm concerned about it gettin too big in the coming years.

Hey, if we can't get a DISmeet for F&W 2013, we can always try getting the northeast / mid-atlantic DISers together for a beerfest.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Brocktoon said:


> Hey, if we can't get a DISmeet for F&W 2013, we can always try getting the northeast / mid-atlantic DISers together for a beerfest.



I just realized I have to get over to Troegs in Hershey to try their Mad Elf.  They have it out now and I have been wanting to try it without buying a whole case.


----------



## Brocktoon

1Grumpy9 said:


> I just realized I have to get over to Troegs in Hershey to try their Mad Elf. They have it out now and I have been wanting to try it without buying a whole case.


 
Mad Elf is nectar of the gods! I reserve a case every year (and it's pricey!) that I go through during various holiday parties. Most distributors around Philly only get a few cases each, and it usually flies off the shelves. Still isn't in stock in my area yet

I haven't been out see the new Hershey facility for Troegs. I may be attending a banquet at the Lodge in early Jan., so I may finally get a chance to visit Troegs. Also a big fan of their Hopback and Dreamweaver.


----------



## ahoff

Brocktoon said:


> Hey, if we can't get a DISmeet for F&W 2013, we can always try getting the northeast / mid-atlantic DISers together for a beerfest.



Sounds like a good idea, there are two coming up at Philly Naval Yard, one in March and one in June.  I would lean towards the March date, too many things going on here in June. I will be at one at the Meadowlands in Feb.  
http://www.starfishjunction.com/events.html

I will have to look into some of that Mad Elf!

You know, when Irene hit last year, it was the end of August so not having power was not as much of an issue because it was still quite warm out.  The temps are starting to drop around here so it is becoming a real problem for way too many people.


----------



## Andrew015

Glad to hear that most, if not all of our East Coasters have checked in safely.  I am still without power, but am being told that I should be back in action by Monday.   They are yet to get the massive tree off of my power lines, so unless that happens today, I'm doubtful in the Monday timeline.   I'm going to have to throw away most of my fridge contents, but in the grand scheme of things, I'll gladly take it as compared to what many have lost.   

It's exciting to see talk of a 2013 meet so soon after the 2012 one.   I'm going to make it a point to meet this crew at the 2013 meet.  Consider it an early New Year's resoltution!    

Brockton - Where abouts in Ohio will you be traveling to for work?


----------



## Brocktoon

Andrew015 said:


> Brockton - Where abouts in Ohio will you be traveling to for work?



New Philly ... it's kinda in the middle of nowhere.  I guess it's near Canton?  It's pretty much a straight shot for me out the PA Turnpike for a 7-8 hr drive.


----------



## Brocktoon

With power back on, finally getting some time to go back through the thread ...



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...notice your 'Toothpick Holders' don't include my favorite pavilion's Icon.   (I'll give you a hint,  look at my avatar pic)



Looks like the original Journey Icon to me ... which is still the only incarnation of Journey I'll acknowledge!

The shot glass icons are interesting to me, and was the topic of conversation I had with the CMs at Mouse Gear.  I'm still not sure what the goal was for them.  If they were going for the original pavilions from '82, should it be Spaceship Earth, World of Motion, Universe of Energy, and The Land?  If they were going to target pavilions that aren't around, I'd go for Wonders of Life, World of Motion, Horizons, and then either The Living Seas, or the original Journey.  Instead we get a strange mix that includes Wonders of Life???  I'd at least drop Wonders for one of the other pavilions.  It's a great set, but the thinking behind it for EPCOT's 30th??



DCTooTall said:


> Oh....  and get this...  I just heard that Disney has bought Lucasfilm.... Including the Star Wars Franchise.....   ***?!?



Oh, I could write for pages on this!  Personally I'm very excited about it.  Just got back from my local comic shop, and spent a good hour involved in a fun fanboy debate on this topic   Many are thinking it means the Disneyfication of Star Wars, but I think the franchise is in good hands and will be kept it's own thing just like Marvel.  Overall I'm most excited about the future of the movie universe.  If done correct, Lucas needs to step away and there should be a complete new blood injected to steer the universe for years to come.

Not sure if production is set to begin in 2015, or is a new movie set to release in 2015?  Us comic geeks were mostly talking about a dream production team.  I'd love Lucasfilm to take a chance like Marvel did with Whedon.  For Producer or Exec-Producer of the New Trilogy I'd love to see someone like Whedon or Darabont ... people who understand story, but also CHARACTER over story.  There's a ton of great writers from the TV and comic book industry that could inject new life into Star Wars.  My dream writer would probably be Brian Wood (who's starting a comic set between Ep 4 and 5 in 2013) or Brian K Vaughan ... amazing comic writers who know how to handle characters and epic arcing stories.  Director wise ... give a chance to Brad Bird or Rupert Wyatt.  Would love to see Darabont or Whedon direct but I'd don't think they'd take on the task.

It'll be fun to see the response when the actual creative team behind the films are announced


----------



## nurse.darcy

Brocktoon said:


> Oh, I could write for pages on this!  Personally I'm very excited about it.  Just got back from my local comic shop, and spent a good hour involved in a fun fanboy debate on this topic   Many are thinking it means the Disneyfication of Star Wars, but I think the franchise is in good hands and will be kept it's own thing just like Marvel.  Overall I'm most excited about the future of the movie universe.  If done correct, Lucas needs to step away and there should be a complete new blood injected to steer the universe for years to come.
> 
> Not sure if production is set to begin in 2015, or is a new movie set to release in 2015?  Us comic geeks were mostly talking about a dream production team.  I'd love Lucasfilm to take a chance like Marvel did with Whedon.  For Producer or Exec-Producer of the New Trilogy I'd love to see someone like Whedon or Darabont ... people who understand story, but also CHARACTER over story.  There's a ton of great writers from the TV and comic book industry that could inject new life into Star Wars.  My dream writer would probably be Brian Wood (who's starting a comic set between Ep 4 and 5 in 2013) or Brian K Vaughan ... amazing comic writers who know how to handle characters and epic arcing stories.  Director wise ... give a chance to Brad Bird or Rupert Wyatt.  Would love to see Darabont or Whedon direct but I'd don't think they'd take on the task.
> 
> It'll be fun to see the response when the actual creative team behind the films are announced



I believe George Lucas knew exactly what he was doing here.It was always supposed to be 456, 123, 789. He knew it took too long to release 123 so it wasnt his best work.  Good work, but not his best. Movies 789 need to appeal to a huge audience of Star Wars fans that need more content and not just the special effects.This is a great direction for the franchise. It is in excellent hands.


----------



## Andrew015

Brocktoon said:


> New Philly ... it's kinda in the middle of nowhere.  I guess it's near Canton?  It's pretty much a straight shot for me out the PA Turnpike for a 7-8 hr drive.



Yes, New Philly is definitely in the "middle of nowhere" classification.   Canton is somewhat close-by (maybe 20-25 minutes).  If you're looking for restaurants or shopping, Beldon Village in Canton is probably going to be your best bet.     Good luck with the trek! 

And good news... I finally have power back


----------



## beachphotog

Glad to see that power is coming back to most! Ours was out for 29 hours. Not long enough to be ridiculous but long enough to lose all the food...

I'm headed down for a mostly solo trip this Friday to catch the end of F&W and the beginning of Christmas. I'm more excited to be somewhere warm and to get a vacation, than anything else!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just got back from a short weekend trip with some amazing friends. Its funny. . .I was thinking about this last night.  Some of my best friends are people I met here on this message board. . .not just the SSC but even prior to that.  I have watched these friends fall in and out of love, get married, have children, raise children, transform their lives, and grow.  Some of these people I have met on the DIS are truly my best friends. I am very glad that I found this place in 2007.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Just got back from a short weekend trip with some amazing friends. Its funny. . .I was thinking about this last night.  Some of my best friends are people I met here on this message board. . .not just the SSC but even prior to that.  I have watched these friends fall in and out of love, get married, have children, raise children, transform their lives, and grow.  Some of these people I have met on the DIS are truly my best friends. I am very glad that I found this place in 2007.



Very well said Darcy!  I couldn't agree more.  I met some great people on here and have always enjoyed it.  The meet in Oct was fantastic.  I will always be partial to the SSC as it has changed my life forever.  We are looking forward to seeing you and Tony soon.  

I hope your ribs are better!


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> Mad Elf is nectar of the gods! I reserve a case every year (and it's pricey!) that I go through during various holiday parties. Most distributors around Philly only get a few cases each, and it usually flies off the shelves. Still isn't in stock in my area yet
> 
> I haven't been out see the new Hershey facility for Troegs. I may be attending a banquet at the Lodge in early Jan., so I may finally get a chance to visit Troegs. Also a big fan of their Hopback and Dreamweaver.



Ended up buying a 6pack of Mad Elf when we saw it yesterday at the store.  It's not half bad.



Brocktoon said:


> With power back on, finally getting some time to go back through the thread ...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the original Journey Icon to me ... which is still the only incarnation of Journey I'll acknowledge!







nurse.darcy said:


> I believe George Lucas knew exactly what he was doing here.It was always supposed to be 456, 123, 789. He knew it took too long to release 123 so it wasnt his best work.  Good work, but not his best. Movies 789 need to appeal to a huge audience of Star Wars fans that need more content and not just the special effects.This is a great direction for the franchise. It is in excellent hands.



 I'm not sure I'll give Lucas so much credit.   He really has appeared to start going crazy.  Just look at Greedo shooting first,  Indy 4,  and moments within the Prequel Trilogy.    

  I do like the idea of someone else finally having veto or "are you CRAZY?!" power when it comes to Lucas' ideas.      My biggest personal hope?    We'll finally get the original theatrical version of the original trilogy released in a modern HD format.   You know...  Sans the added deleted scenes....  A Giant Puppet a Jabba.....  And of Course...  Han shooting first!  





ctnurse said:


> Very well said Darcy!  I couldn't agree more.  I met some great people on here and have always enjoyed it.  The meet in Oct was fantastic.  I will always be partial to the SSC as it has changed my life forever.  We are looking forward to seeing you and Tony soon.
> 
> I hope your ribs are better!




  I really do love this group.   We've managed to have some great people,  and great conversations over the years.


----------



## jnoble82

Just got back from my Disney Trip!!  AMAZING!  Can't wait to go again!  Already thinking of dates!  What is the best time to go?  Mid-September, end of october/start of november, or first full week of December?  Likely, I'll be going alone.  This time I went with my mom but we separated a few times.  The best part about that? SINGLE RIDER LINES!  OK I only saw two and one was That Place One Doesn't Speak Of P) but still its awesome!  The only one I noticed was at Everest.  I know test track had one (it was closed during my visit).  What other rides have single rider lines?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm baaaack! XD *passes out a round of margaritas for everyone and a bottle of rum for the pyrate* Sorry I was away so long guys. Between the Blue Man fanmeet on the 27th, my mini-honeymoon, and the school work I needed to catch up on it's been a hell of a week. I finally got some downtime to post. Glad everyone fared pretty well through that nasty storm though! *yawns* I'm so bored with school right now it's not even funny. :-/ Oh well. only another month and a half and I'm done until the end of January.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> with  I am very glad that I found this place in 2007.




2007?  Wow, has it been that long?  Seems like yesterday!


----------



## DCTooTall

jnoble82 said:


> Just got back from my Disney Trip!!  AMAZING!  Can't wait to go again!  Already thinking of dates!  What is the best time to go?  Mid-September, end of october/start of november, or first full week of December?  Likely, I'll be going alone.  This time I went with my mom but we separated a few times.  The best part about that? SINGLE RIDER LINES!  OK I only saw two and one was That Place One Doesn't Speak Of P) but still its awesome!  The only one I noticed was at Everest.  I know test track had one (it was closed during my visit).  What other rides have single rider lines?



Honestly... It really can depend.   Each time frame can have it's pros and cons.     The question is what are you looking for?  Low Crowds?   Food and Wine?   A Holiday Party?  (Halloween or Christmas?)   Holiday Decorations or other special events?   Festival of the Masters?  Weather?

  Honestly,  With so many variables,   It's really hard to tell you the BEST time to go without knowing what it is you enjoy the most.   


Oh...  and Rock N Roller Coaster has a Single Rider line.   I think those 3 (Everest, RNRC, and TT) are the only attractions at Disney that have them.... at least... that I can think of off the top of my head.  You'll also be able to take advantage of the "Party of 2?  Party of 1?" calls in a lot of other attractions.

Over at the Darkside however,  You've got Men in Black, Rip Ride Rock it!, Mummy, Hulk, Forbidden Journey, Spiderman.... and in all likelihood...  Soon Transformers....


----------



## jnoble82

I took advantage of the Forbidden Journey single rider line.  Rode it 7 times until it stopped twice during the same run.  I decided I had been on it enough. 

I'm looking for lower crowds though I can honestly say this past week wasn't busy at all.  Just about perfect!  Saturday at MK was a bit crazy but we did arrive about 30 minutes before the 8pm parade so I think that was part of it.  A party would be a huge plus though.  I love Halloween and Christmas!  I went to the Halloween party this year on the 30th.  It was busy but I enjoyed it.  My only worry about my December dates is that I believe it will fall during pop warner so I'm not sure how busy that is.

I slipped past about 20 people in line at Space Mountain (including 2 boys who all but pushed past me in the fast pass lane) cause I was by myself.  I also got front seat on Space and Splash when I was by myself though I think that was luck more than anything. Space I enjoyed, Splash freaked me out.


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Honestly... It really can depend.   Each time frame can have it's pros and cons.     The question is what are you looking for?  Low Crowds?   Food and Wine?   A Holiday Party?  (Halloween or Christmas?)   Holiday Decorations or other special events?   Festival of the Masters?  Weather?
> 
> Honestly,  With so many variables,   It's really hard to tell you the BEST time to go without knowing what it is you enjoy the most.
> 
> 
> Oh...  and Rock N Roller Coaster has a Single Rider line.   I think those 3 (Everest, RNRC, and TT) are the only attractions at Disney that have them.... at least... that I can think of off the top of my head.  You'll also be able to take advantage of the "Party of 2?  Party of 1?" calls in a lot of other attractions.




Disney also has several races around that time, one the end of September, one middle of November.  Both coincide with F&W and NSSHP's.  Also a race in early January, and the Christmas decorations are usually still up. The January race also attract the most runners also so the crowds might be a little bigger.  The race in September and the one in May have the least amount of entrants.

I have not had very good luck in the single rider line at RnR, always seems to move slow.  EE has worked better, but I also try for the front row wait line.  TT also moves pretty quickly for the singles.  'Party of 1' seems to always happen at ToT.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Very well said Darcy!  I couldn't agree more.  I met some great people on here and have always enjoyed it.  The meet in Oct was fantastic.  I will always be partial to the SSC as it has changed my life forever.  We are looking forward to seeing you and Tony soon.
> 
> I hope your ribs are better!



Well, not so sure on the ribs.  They were fine till I laughed my butt off on Saturday night. I am sure they will be fine with time. . .lol.  Thanks for asking



DCTooTall said:


> I'm not sure I'll give Lucas so much credit.   He really has appeared to start going crazy.  Just look at Greedo shooting first,  Indy 4,  and moments within the Prequel Trilogy.
> 
> I do like the idea of someone else finally having veto or "are you CRAZY?!" power when it comes to Lucas' ideas.      My biggest personal hope?    We'll finally get the original theatrical version of the original trilogy released in a modern HD format.   You know...  Sans the added deleted scenes....  A Giant Puppet a Jabba.....  And of Course...  Han shooting first!



Oh, I was not referring to the "creative" ideas out of his head. . .I was referring to the monetary move.  His legacy will live on because Star Wars will live on. . .lol.



ahoff said:


> 2007?  Wow, has it been that long?  Seems like yesterday!



Yes, it has been that long.  Hard to believe.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Brocktoon said:


> Mad Elf is nectar of the gods! I reserve a case every year (and it's pricey!) that I go through during various holiday parties. Most distributors around Philly only get a few cases each, and it usually flies off the shelves. Still isn't in stock in my area yet
> 
> I haven't been out see the new Hershey facility for Troegs. I may be attending a banquet at the Lodge in early Jan., so I may finally get a chance to visit Troegs. Also a big fan of their Hopback and Dreamweaver.



When I was there a month ago with a friend we tried the 3 beer flight which we got to try three different beers.  I liked the Dreamweaver also.  They have a gift shop that you can mix and match 6-packs and you an also pick up cases there.


----------



## beachphotog

Going tomorrow for the last weekend of Food and Wine. Any amazing booths that I absolutely can not miss??


----------



## ludari

My bags are packed and I'll be leaving tonight for the Wine and Dine Half.  Too bad I have to fly back on Sunday.


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Going tomorrow for the last weekend of Food and Wine. Any amazing booths that I absolutely can not miss??



Depends on what you are looking for....  food or Drink?

  I love the Dragonberry Colada (in a souvenir glass no less!) at the Carribean booth.

the Pumpkin mouse at the Hops and Barley booth is tasty.

Lots of people enjoy the Pork Sliders at Hawaii

And of course,  Deserts at the Desert and Champagne

oh!   and the cheese soup at Canada.


There is a nice sipping chocolate at the Godiva booth in the back of the Festival center.  (If you have a Chase Card...  Credit or Debit... You can also access the Chase Lounge at the Festival Center for free Soda and a place to chill...)


The Beer drinkers here can probably tell you about the beer seleciton this year.

Honestly,  I'm kinda surprised at how little I ate/drank at F&W this year,   but I think part of that had to do with the lines on the days I ended up going.


----------



## DefLepard

beachphotog said:


> Going tomorrow for the last weekend of Food and Wine. Any amazing booths that I absolutely can not miss??



Two must do Craft beers = I enjoyed the Red Hook Pilsner & the Sierra Nevada Pale Ale

Food = Canada and the Wild Mushroom Beef Filet Mignon & Florida - Shrimp Ceviche

Enjoy


----------



## peteanddebbie

beachphotog said:


> Going tomorrow for the last weekend of Food and Wine. Any amazing booths that I absolutely can not miss??


Can you let me know how crowded it was.  I will be down this weekend next year and was worried about how crowded F&W will be on the last weekend.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## nurse.darcy

Lets see, the prince is engaged and getting married, his son, Gus gus, is beautiful and his girl is a sweetheart. The Pyrate is currently otherwise occupied with a bellydancer that tickles his fancy, CTnurse is happy to have power. Brocktoon is trying to market his parents out for future DISmeets, the bartender is a bit preoccupied with his school, new bride and the blue man group. The others pop in and out as their schedules allow. Me, well I just did the heart walk and am thinking I need to move away from Florida to once again have it as a vacation spot. Lol.  That is an old fashioned nurse.darcy update.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## AuroraRora

I'm new to the Dis  Single lady here and planning my first solo trip in April! I've been with the family plenty of times and as my siblings and I got older, we'd all wander off and do our own thing, and I've done a day at Disneyland alone. Flying down there alone and having hotel reservations for one is a little more intimidating though, but I'm determined to get over that! I prefer traveling places alone and I refuse to let the fact that I'm single hold me back from going "home" to WDW!


----------



## nurse.darcy

AuroraRora said:


> I'm new to the Dis  Single lady here and planning my first solo trip in April! I've been with the family plenty of times and as my siblings and I got older, we'd all wander off and do our own thing, and I've done a day at Disneyland alone. Flying down there alone and having hotel reservations for one is a little more intimidating though, but I'm determined to get over that! I prefer traveling places alone and I refuse to let the fact that I'm single hold me back from going "home" to WDW!



NEVER let single hold you back sweetie. . .to quote my friends today. . .Single is Special without the headache. . .enjoy.


----------



## ctnurse

Hi guys just wanted to check in and say hi.  I have been crazy busy.  There has been lots going on here and it only going to get busier.  I am looking forward to the holidays. They will be here before we know it.   Hope all is well with everyone.  

And a Happy Veteran's Day to all that serve and have served.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys just wanted to check in and say hi.  I have been crazy busy.  There has been lots going on here and it only going to get busier.  I am looking forward to the holidays. They will be here before we know it.   Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> And a Happy Veteran's Day to all that serve and have served.



GF, we need and out of town experience together. . .miss you and your best buds. . .


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> GF, we need and out of town experience together. . .miss you and your best buds. . .



Absolutely!  We need to figure something out. It will have to be after the first of the year.  We miss you guys too, we need another day.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Absolutely!  We need to figure something out. It will have to be after the first of the year.  We miss you guys too, we need another day.



Okay, we are busy till after the first of the year anyway. Works for us.  Renewing my passport and making Tony get one. . .maybe we should all hook up in Germany. . .lol. I am thinking I need to visit Erik's bar. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

ok I go away for 2 weeks and you start a new thread without me! 
So yes I did miss you all, looks like you've started the party without me, no worries...I'll catch up.
just wanted to drop a quick note to say hi, we've been working non-stop since the hurricane hit so I have very little time to myself.
I will tell you that I had an awesome time in Europe, even with the rain and rough waters. I met some really cool people from the UK and it was awesome seeing the extinct volcanos that created the Canary Islands. I did go to London for the day, didn't see the Queen Mum, but I saw the crown jewels which I thought I would look fabulous in. 
Anyway, when my world slows down a bit I will share more...


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, we are busy till after the first of the year anyway. Works for us.  Renewing my passport and making Tony get one. . .maybe we should all hook up in Germany. . .lol. I am thinking I need to visit Erik's bar. . .lol.



Germany sounds like a great place to meet.  I have seen Erik's bar.  It is always fully stocked and he makes a great host and bartender.  I'm sure he would make you and Tony a drink or two. 



NJDiva said:


> ok I go away for 2 weeks and you start a new thread without me!
> So yes I did miss you all, looks like you've started the party without me, no worries...I'll catch up.
> just wanted to drop a quick note to say hi, we've been working non-stop since the hurricane hit so I have very little time to myself.
> I will tell you that I had an awesome time in Europe, even with the rain and rough waters. I met some really cool people from the UK and it was awesome seeing the extinct volcanos that created the Canary Islands. I did go to London for the day, didn't see the Queen Mum, but I saw the crown jewels which I thought I would look fabulous in.
> Anyway, when my world slows down a bit I will share more...



Glad you checked in.  How did you fare from Sandy?  I am looking forward to hearing about your trip and who knows maybe the next time you are in the UK you can have tea with the queen and try on the jewels.


----------



## DIS_MERI

As I posted in the old thread....

Hello All!
Just dropping in to say hi  I managed to stay away from the boards for a whole month, almost! Just 2.5 weeks until the wedding, and then another 2 weeks until my classes end and I can breathe again  Hope all is well with everyone!


ETA: Looks like I dropped in at just the right time....congrats DC!

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving, because I probably won't manage to surface before then


----------



## DCTooTall

Mousecreant said:


> Hello everyone,
> It has been sometime since I have posted on these forums be it from moving multiple times to the difficulty in finding stable employment. But now that I am settled living in Orlando and have an annual pass I wanted to get in touch with you guys again and see how everyone was doing. Too many pages to read everything so if there are any key points I've missed please feel free to update me.



 back!  I see that Darcy gave you a quick update rundown,   so I'll avoid the repeats.  



AuroraRora said:


> I'm new to the Dis  Single lady here and planning my first solo trip in April! I've been with the family plenty of times and as my siblings and I got older, we'd all wander off and do our own thing, and I've done a day at Disneyland alone. Flying down there alone and having hotel reservations for one is a little more intimidating though, but I'm determined to get over that! I prefer traveling places alone and I refuse to let the fact that I'm single hold me back from going "home" to WDW!



 to the SSC!  We always love having new people join us,  so feel free to pull up a stool,  order up a drink,  and jump right into the conversations around here!  



NJDiva said:


> ok I go away for 2 weeks and you start a new thread without me!
> So yes I did miss you all, looks like you've started the party without me, no worries...I'll catch up.
> just wanted to drop a quick note to say hi, we've been working non-stop since the hurricane hit so I have very little time to myself.
> I will tell you that I had an awesome time in Europe, even with the rain and rough waters. I met some really cool people from the UK and it was awesome seeing the extinct volcanos that created the Canary Islands. I did go to London for the day, didn't see the Queen Mum, but I saw the crown jewels which I thought I would look fabulous in.
> Anyway, when my world slows down a bit I will share more...



 Glad to hear you are doing ok.  Figured you'd be busy with the storm cleanup.  Guessing it's an environmental mess with lots of stuff for you guys to do.    Hopefully things will get a bit slower for you soon since the SSC hasn't quite been the same without you around.



DIS_MERI said:


> As I posted in the old thread....
> 
> Hello All!
> Just dropping in to say hi  I managed to stay away from the boards for a whole month, almost! Just 2.5 weeks until the wedding, and then another 2 weeks until my classes end and I can breathe again  Hope all is well with everyone!
> 
> 
> ETA: Looks like I dropped in at just the right time....congrats DC!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving, because I probably won't manage to surface before then



 Thanks for the congrats!      Hope things calm down for you soon so you can enjoy the new marriage!


----------



## jnoble82

So after much back and forth, I'm heading down Dec. 2nd-Dec. 10th and staying at POFQ!  A bit expensive for a single person but since Pop Warner comes in during my stay, it will at least be a bit quieter.  And, honestly, I love slides into pools so I'm looking forward to that (and a boat ride to DTD).   Need to start my count down!  I'm excited!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. I decided to come down for a quick trip. I'm having lunch at BOG right now with dinner a little later. The West Wing is so cool. Really wanted to eat there. But I had to settle for the Rose Gallery. It's ok. Has a bunch of pictures of Belle and Beast. For some reason Beast is wearing a bonnet in one.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey guys. Sorry I've been absent a lot. School is kicking my a$$. Hope everyone is doing well! DW and I are heading to So Cal this weekend to visit some family and then on Sunday we're heading to DL to check out the Christmas Decorations and Carsland!


----------



## ortholablady

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I decided to come down for a quick trip. I'm having lunch at BOG right now with dinner a little later. The West Wing is so cool. Really wanted to eat there. But I had to settle for the Rose Gallery. It's ok. Has a bunch of pictures of Belle and Beast. For some reason Beast is wearing a bonnet in one.



Hey Josh!  How are you?  Ok racking my brains what is BOG?  How is the job search going?


----------



## jennyjones78

Hi i am planning a Disney cruise on May 2, 2013 for myself and sons. I was wondering if there are any activities for singles on the cruises?


----------



## NJDiva

ortholablady said:


> Hey Josh!  How are you?  Ok racking my brains what is BOG?  How is the job search going?



Be Our Guest...


----------



## Graeme

NJDiva said:


> Be Our Guest...



Why thank you!

Just checking in for a lurk. Congrats DC, now the fun begins!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well your bartender spent last night at the invite only grand opening for Blue Man Groups new show at the Monte Carlo schmoozing with people high up in the company. I even got to spend some time with 2 of the founders! 





What a way to start off the weekend 2 days early! XD

DW and I head to Disneyland Sunday through Tuesday for a short trip. She finally got the call we've been waiting on and has a job after 2 months of waiting! All in all this was a great week!


----------



## AuroraRora

jnoble82 said:
			
		

> So after much back and forth, I'm heading down Dec. 2nd-Dec. 10th and staying at POFQ!  A bit expensive for a single person but since Pop Warner comes in during my stay, it will at least be a bit quieter.  And, honestly, I love slides into pools so I'm looking forward to that (and a boat ride to DTD).



I stayed there last time we went and I loved it! The boat ride is great and it has a really nice peaceful, homey atmosphere to it


----------



## jnoble82

AuroraRora said:


> I stayed there last time we went and I loved it! The boat ride is great and it has a really nice peaceful, homey atmosphere to it



It looks soooo homey.  I'm excited.  Its 380-odd days away...I wish it was THIS year.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jnoble82 said:


> It looks soooo homey.  I'm excited.  Its 380-odd days away...I wish it was THIS year.



You will love it.  French Quarter is awesomely peaceful.  The small size of the resort is awesome.


----------



## taramoz

Hi everyone, I realize I haven't posted in a bit!  Partying today then I leave for a cruise monday (not Disney).  I'll be back in the loop after that.  Hope you all have good thanksgivings!!!


----------



## karice2

Finally able to check in and see what everyone has been up to. Dad is doing so well. Cardiologist calls him a miracle patient. We are celebrating his sort of recovery with a trip down right after Thanksgiving. The good news is that I will get 2 full days all to myself before him and my mom show up. 

So excited. Glad to see everyone is doing well. I will be checking in more often now. Life is so good today.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> As I posted in the old thread....
> 
> Hello All!
> Just dropping in to say hi  I managed to stay away from the boards for a whole month, almost! Just 2.5 weeks until the wedding, and then another 2 weeks until my classes end and I can breathe again  Hope all is well with everyone!
> 
> 
> ETA: Looks like I dropped in at just the right time....congrats DC!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving, because I probably won't manage to surface before then



Your wedding will be here before you know it!  Good luck and I wish you and DF a lifetime of happiness! Please come and update after the wedding. 



jnoble82 said:


> So after much back and forth, I'm heading down Dec. 2nd-Dec. 10th and staying at POFQ!  A bit expensive for a single person but since Pop Warner comes in during my stay, it will at least be a bit quieter.  And, honestly, I love slides into pools so I'm looking forward to that (and a boat ride to DTD).   Need to start my count down!  I'm excited!!




POFQ is my favorite moderate.  It is small, which is nice after a long day after the parks.  I request building 5, it is close to the bus stop and food court.  Have a great time.






taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, I realize I haven't posted in a bit!  Partying today then I leave for a cruise monday (not Disney).  I'll be back in the loop after that.  Hope you all have good thanksgivings!!!



Have a great time! Have a couple of beers for me! Happy Thanksgiving to you and DD.  Hope you had a great day yesterday! 



karice2 said:


> Finally able to check in and see what everyone has been up to. Dad is doing so well. Cardiologist calls him a miracle patient. We are celebrating his sort of recovery with a trip down right after Thanksgiving. The good news is that I will get 2 full days all to myself before him and my mom show up.
> 
> So excited. Glad to see everyone is doing well. I will be checking in more often now. Life is so good today.



It great to hear such great news.  I know that your Dad's health has had you worried for a while now, enjoy your trip and the two days to yourself, you deserve them!


----------



## iluvzacefron

Just wanted to stop by and say hi! Love lurking on the thread!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey all my DISpeeps, just wanted to stop by and wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving and many blessings.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey all my DISpeeps, just wanted to stop by and wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving and many blessings.



Thanks Darcy!  I wish you and Tony a Happy Thanksgiving!  I am on my way to the airport this afternoon.  J and I can't wait! XOXO


I also want to wish everyone a safe and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I'm heading to DL with the wifey Sunday thru Tuesday.


----------



## Brocktoon

Yep ... Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, and be safe for those travelling over the holiday. Time to eat, drink, and be merry ... I know I will as I was in charge of the Thanksgiving booze for my family's festivities!




iluvzacefron said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi! Love lurking on the thread!


 
Welcome aboard ... lurking's no fun ... just jump in whenever


----------



## DefLepard

Have a great Thanksgiving !!!

Make sure to pick up those last minute items at the grocery store & adult beverage store


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Is there still room for a new member?


----------



## ahoff

Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving!  Was at the local beer distributor tonight and picked up a six pack of Mad Elf for tomorrow.


----------



## Brocktoon

ahoff said:


> Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving!  Was at the local beer distributor tonight and picked up a six pack of Mad Elf for tomorrow.



Excellent choice sir!  I had to take care of the alcohol for my family's festivities today.  For early snacks and dinner I'm bringing Brooklyn Lager and some bottles of moscato wine (family likes sweet wines).  For the all important after dinner, I've got some Mad Elf, Baileys, Adult Choc Milk, and spiced apple wine.  I'm only bringing a few bottles of Mad Elf, as I tend to horde my case


----------



## Brocktoon

disneyshakeygirl said:


> Is there still room for a new member?



I'm pretty sure it's like Jello ... there's always room.

It may be a little quiet around here for the next few days with folks traveling and busy with the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## NJDiva

disneyshakeygirl said:


> Is there still room for a new member?



ummmm...YEAH!!!
we love new freinds, an whn everyone else comes back, you will certainly get a proper welcome. 
feel free to hang with us, give some input and just enjoy!


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

I am going to be @ Walt Disney World for New Years. I figure Epcot is the place to be. How is it? Also do single females go there to have fun? or is it mostly couples.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Welcome to the newbies that just jumped on board. If you were a lurker you know we know how to have fun. If you are single and looking for a mate, there are still quite a few singles on the thread that are fun and awesome. If you are looking for the next DISmeet up stay tuned. We meet up several times a year and not everyone meets at the same time.  Because I am a "local" I tend to meet with as many groups as I can when they come to town. This is a fun place. Jump in, start a new topic, continue an old topic. . .nothing is off limits here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

GrumpyGoofyFan said:


> I am going to be @ Walt Disney World for New Years. I figure Epcot is the place to be. How is it? Also do single females go there to have fun? or is it mostly couples.



I have actually never been to WDW during New Years so have no clue what you will find. I went to Disneyland once during New Years and it was a mad house so have not done a park on New Years since. Sorry, wish I had more info for you.


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

nurse.darcy said:


> I have actually never been to WDW during New Years so have no clue what you will find. I went to Disneyland once during New Years and it was a mad house so have not done a park on New Years since. Sorry, wish I had more info for you.



It's cool. I assume it would be a mad house and that I would need to stay in the park for the entire day. No re-entry I would assume, because it may reach limit capacity.


----------



## DefLepard

GrumpyGoofyFan said:


> It's cool. I assume it would be a mad house and that I would need to stay in the park for the entire day. No re-entry I would assume, because it may reach limit capacity.



You are correct, it is a madhouse, about 14 years ago I met a friend & his Gf at Epcot on New Years

I was driving in from South Florida and at 8:30 am Disney had a portable variable-message sign up just before Epcot saying the Magic Kingdom Lot Full and MK closed, I pulled into Epcot and parked on the very last row, only minimal parking still open before 9am

Beer lines ?  OMG Very very long and they wouldn't let me buy two at a time because I didn't have another person standing with me  that changed when I met up with my buddy


I also agree with what you pointed out, you 'might' or 'will' have to stay in the park all day because of capacity limits, dress warm but tie the arms of your jacket and stuff around you during the day, I got hot during the day with too many layers but was freezing at night, coldest night I personally spent at Epcot, especially after my "friend" threw my hat in the fountain in front of Germany cuz I didn't want a shot of Yager

I chalked it up to one of those events you can check off your life's must do list


----------



## NJDiva

GrumpyGoofyFan said:


> I am going to be @ Walt Disney World for New Years. I figure Epcot is the place to be. How is it? Also do single females go there to have fun? or is it mostly couples.



I'm thinking of doing the same thing. my girlfriend is planning on going down to spend it with her daughter and invited me down. free place to stay and no rental car!! just the flight and spending money.....hmmmm...what to do, what to do....


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

DefLepard said:


> You are correct, it is a madhouse, about 14 years ago I met a friend & his Gf at Epcot on New Years
> 
> I was driving in from South Florida and at 8:30 am Disney had a portable variable-message sign up just before Epcot saying the Magic Kingdom Lot Full and MK closed, I pulled into Epcot and parked on the very last row, only minimal parking still open before 9am
> 
> Beer lines ?  OMG Very very long and they wouldn't let me buy two at a time because I didn't have another person standing with me  that changed when I met up with my buddy
> 
> 
> I also agree with what you pointed out, you 'might' or 'will' have to stay in the park all day because of capacity limits, dress warm but tie the arms of your jacket and stuff around you during the day, I got hot during the day with too many layers but was freezing at night, coldest night I personally spent at Epcot, especially after my "friend" threw my hat in the fountain in front of Germany cuz I didn't want a shot of Yager
> 
> I chalked it up to one of those events you can check off your life's must do list



Thank you for your funny story. There is always something! Good info as well. Thanks


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

NJDiva said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same thing. my girlfriend is planning on going down to spend it with her daughter and invited me down. free place to stay and no rental car!! just the flight and spending money.....hmmmm...what to do, what to do....



What would you do instead? NYC? Have you ever been to Disney on New Years Eve?


----------



## chiburple

So have any of you ever gotten back from a Disney trip and regretted not making a purchase? I saw a gorgeous clock in epcot Japan but didn't buy it and now wishing I had. I already tried the Disney store website and it's not there. Is there any other way of getting it - like maybe calling the store? Has anyone ever found a way to buy something from the parks after the fact?


----------



## Brocktoon

chiburple said:


> So have any of you ever gotten back from a Disney trip and regretted not making a purchase? I saw a gorgeous clock in epcot Japan but didn't buy it and now wishing I had. I already tried the Disney store website and it's not there. Is there any other way of getting it - like maybe calling the store? Has anyone ever found a way to buy something from the parks after the fact?



For most of the Disney run stores in WDW, you can try calling the merchandise #.  It's been couple years, but in the past I've regretted snagging some X-mas ornaments that I couldn't find anywhere but onsite.  I called the # and told them the store and described the item and they were able to ship to me.  I've heard results can vary, especially with the World Showcase stores ... but it's worth a shot.

The # I have is 407-363-6200 ... hopefully it's up to date ... good luck and happy hunting!  Usually with Epcot after I've had a few drinks, I end up with things I regret purchasing


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> Usually with Epcot after I've had a few drinks, I end up with things I regret purchasing



Like a Disney Sombrero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 after a few Margaritas @ La Cava del Tequila


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

NJDiva said:


> ummmm...YEAH!!!
> we love new freinds, an whn everyone else comes back, you will certainly get a proper welcome.
> feel free to hang with us, give some input and just enjoy!



 Thanks!! 

Sounds good, Brocktoon. Just what kind of flavour Jello are we talking about here? 

Thanks, nurse.darcy.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Woohoo! I'm in Anaheim!  Hitting up DL tomorrow. We drove by today and my Premium AP started burning a hole in my wallet. lmao! DW only has a so cal pass and it's not valid today so no Disney for me tonight.


----------



## chiburple

Brocktoon said:


> For most of the Disney run stores in WDW, you can try calling the merchandise #.  It's been couple years, but in the past I've regretted snagging some X-mas ornaments that I couldn't find anywhere but onsite.  I called the # and told them the store and described the item and they were able to ship to me.  I've heard results can vary, especially with the World Showcase stores ... but it's worth a shot.
> 
> The # I have is 407-363-6200 ... hopefully it's up to date ... good luck and happy hunting!  Usually with Epcot after I've had a few drinks, I end up with things I regret purchasing



 perhaps I've made some purchases I should regret but I'm too busy showing off my Minnie ears 

Thanks for the great suggestion, I will definately try that. 

Also welcome to all the newerbees


----------



## NJDiva

GrumpyGoofyFan said:
			
		

> What would you do instead? NYC? Have you ever been to Disney on New Years Eve?



I probably wouldn't do anything...and NYC gets pretty cold and I'm a big whiny baby when it comes to being cold


----------



## connorsmom911

Hello all!

I'm back around these parts after a very long hiatus (I'm not sure I recognize any of the names from the singles back then, but then again, so many of my "posse" have found their prince/princess and got married).  Thought I had found my own prince charming, but alas, no.  Should have been a dead giveaway that he had no interest in Disney!!!

So, throwing my hat back into the ring, looking for company, and perhaps find my real prince this time!  I posted my profile on the other thread, and I'll try to poke my nose in now and then.

Tracey

P.S.  I'm a margarita girl.


----------



## connorsmom911

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome to the newbies that just jumped on board. If you were a lurker you know we know how to have fun. If you are single and looking for a mate, there are still quite a few singles on the thread that are fun and awesome. If you are looking for the next DISmeet up stay tuned. We meet up several times a year and not everyone meets at the same time.  Because I am a "local" I tend to meet with as many groups as I can when they come to town. This is a fun place. Jump in, start a new topic, continue an old topic. . .nothing is off limits here.



Now there's a face I do recognize from way back when!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

connorsmom911 said:


> Now there's a face I do recognize from way back when!!



Hey Tracey, How is it going?  Good to see you out and about. Sorry it didn't work out with they guy. There are not many of us on here from the old group but there are a few. Hang out and have some fun. . .


----------



## connorsmom911

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Tracey, How is it going?  Good to see you out and about. Sorry it didn't work out with they guy. There are not many of us on here from the old group but there are a few. Hang out and have some fun. . .



I shall do my best!  I still keep up with quite a few of the old peeps on FB for the most part, Jill & Shawn, Sha, Char, Mel & Bart, and Tracy.  

Yeah, things don't always work out the way you want them to, but as long as you pick yourself back up and get back out there, you just never know!  I'm in no rush, willing to wait for the right guy, and have fun meeting some great new peeps in the mean time!

I'm in some serious Disney withdrawal though!  Haven't been to WDW in a year, but I did get to DL for the first time in Jan.  No trips on the books until May 2014...DL for Caeden's 7th bday to see CarsLand!  But now I get to live vicariously through all my clients that I send on Disney vacations, so that's helping the addiction.


----------



## DCTooTall

I've been REALLY slacking on my DIS lately.   For some strange reason I've had a problem getting motivated enough to devote the time...




iluvzacefron said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi! Love lurking on the thread!





disneyshakeygirl said:


> Is there still room for a new member?




 to the group guys!   We always love having new people join in the fun here,  so feel free to pull up a chair,  order up a drink from the resident bartender,  and jump right into the conversation!!


----------



## peteanddebbie

NJDiva said:


> I probably wouldn't do anything...and NYC gets pretty cold and I'm a big whiny baby when it comes to being cold


Time Square is really no fun on NYE anymore.  I'm from Jersey and went a few times.  It is cold, crowded and no where to go to the bathroom.  I bet Disney would be a nice change.


----------



## nowater

peteanddebbie said:


> Time Square is really no fun on NYE anymore.  I'm from Jersey and went a few times.  It is cold, crowded and no where to go to the bathroom.  I bet Disney would be a nice change.


I would love to be at disney for new years.. Probably one of the better places to be,. Who are we kidding, its the best place to be any day


----------



## taramoz

I am late to check back in!  My cruise was fun, Carnival was different then Disney, in some good ways and some bad.  I did enjoy it!  But I look forward to getting on the Disney ship in March, after WDW of course.  Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving holiday, and welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

I might have to come down in March to meet you Tara.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Welcome to all the newbies! *pours a round of margaritas and hands a bottle of rum to the pyrate* I just got back home from my trip to Disneyland. I'll work on writing up a TR soon. Preliminary report is I had a blast and Carsland is AMAZING!! Even got a little  on our first night.  Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sure is quiet in here lately.  Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## DMOMof3

Good afternoon to all singles/ex-singles, I'm done lurking. Time to jump in and participate 

I could use a little Florida sunshine right about now, I am not looking forward to winter in New England.

I might have to request a little something from the bartender to add to my coffee to warm up today


----------



## AuroraRora

^^^ I have always believed that when Starbucks asks if you want an extra shot in your coffee, they should be talking about Baileys or something!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so I want to get this thread moving a bit so I am going to ask questions. . .generic types but Disney related. Oh, and welcome to the newbies and the newly unlurking ones. . .lol.

Question #1:

We all know we are crazy about Disney and sometimes do solo trips, but do you plan solo vacations anywhere else besides Disney?  If so, where?


----------



## ctnurse

DMOMof3 said:


> Good afternoon to all singles/ex-singles, I'm done lurking. Time to jump in and participate
> 
> I could use a little Florida sunshine right about now, I am not looking forward to winter in New England.
> 
> I might have to request a little something from the bartender to add to my coffee to warm up today



Welcome.  I'm in Connecticut too, I'm not ready for the cold either.  We hit someplace warm in the winter because I need the sun.  Everyone on here is really nice just jump right in.



AuroraRora said:


> ^^^ I have always believed that when Starbucks asks if you want an extra shot in your coffee, they should be talking about Baileys or something!



You really can't get much better than Starbucks and a shot of Bailey.  Well maybe sipping a glass or two of wine on a balcony with a great view.  If you stick around you might find out about my great love of wine.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I want to get this thread moving a bit so I am going to ask questions. . .generic types but Disney related. Oh, and welcome to the newbies and the newly unlurking ones. . .lol.
> 
> Question #1:
> 
> We all know we are crazy about Disney and sometimes do solo trips, but do you plan solo vacations anywhere else besides Disney?  If so, where?



Hey girlie!  I know you already know the answer to your question but will answer.  I never have traveled solo only flying solo.  As much as we love WDW, we have taken a few trips this year.  So far I have hit Cancun, Geneva, Paris, and WDW.  Hopefully you and Tony are working on those passports, you know that you have a place to stay,. Have a great time next week, we miss you guys too!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DMOMof3 said:


> Good afternoon to all singles/ex-singles, I'm done lurking. Time to jump in and participate
> 
> I could use a little Florida sunshine right about now, I am not looking forward to winter in New England.
> 
> I might have to request a little something from the bartender to add to my coffee to warm up today



Welcome!

I'm loving the weather out here in the desert that's for sure! I don't envy you folks up in the north at all. 

*add's some baileys and a shot of irish whiskey to DMOMof3's coffee*  enjoy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Welcome.  I'm in Connecticut too, I'm not ready for the cold either.  We hit someplace warm in the winter because I need the sun.  Everyone on here is really nice just jump right in.
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't get much better than Starbucks and a shot of Bailey.  Well maybe sipping a glass or two of wine on a balcony with a great view.  If you stick around you might find out about my great love of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girlie!  I know you already know the answer to your question but will answer.  I never have traveled solo only flying solo.  As much as we love WDW, we have taken a few trips this year.  So far I have hit Cancun, Geneva, Paris, and WDW.  Hopefully you and Tony are working on those passports, you know that you have a place to stay,. Have a great time next week, we miss you guys too!



It will be after the New Year before we do.  And thank you. We do plan on having a great time. Woo Hoo.


----------



## DMOMof3

Wow, I finally enter the room and everyone leaves 

In response to Question #1: no plans for any trips at this time, but now that all fledglings have just about left the nest  I am hopeful that I will be able to plan my first solo trip for next year 

I love this time of year in Disney, last time I went I made sure to arrive on the last night of Osborne lights at HS

Anyone traveling to the world this Christmas?


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I want to get this thread moving a bit so I am going to ask questions. . .generic types but Disney related. Oh, and welcome to the newbies and the newly unlurking ones. . .lol.
> 
> Question #1:
> 
> We all know we are crazy about Disney and sometimes do solo trips, but do you plan solo vacations anywhere else besides Disney?  If so, where?







Well, now that the weather is getting colder, I will be going on some one-day ski trips with a bus load of friends.  Not exactly solo, I guess.  During the summer I go to the beach by myself if no one else is around, and I also frequently go into NYC by myself.  Grab my bike and hop on the train.  

And I am going to Disney in five weeks!


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

Hi Everyone!

Just thought I would jump over here and get to know everyone. I haven't read all the pages of post yet but I will eventually 

So what is the current topic of discussion?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hollywood Glitter said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just thought I would jump over here and get to know everyone. I haven't read all the pages of post yet but I will eventually
> 
> So what is the current topic of discussion?



Welcome! *pours a round of margarita's for everyone* I'm your resident bartender, pull up a bar stool, grab a drink, and the welcome committee should be along soon. hehe.

Honestly, we have major topic ADD so we don't stay on any one topic for more than a page.


----------



## DefLepard

bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! *pours a round of margarita's for everyone* I'm your resident bartender, pull up a bar stool, grab a drink, and the welcome committee should be along soon. hehe.
> 
> Honestly, we have major topic ADD so we don't stay on any one topic for more than a page.



Topic of page 13 is the bartender's excessive amount of drink pour and how good they are


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DefLepard said:


> Topic of page 13 is the bartender's excessive amount of drink pour and how good they are



Excessive? I think you haven't had enough! *passes DefLepard a double shot of Jack*


----------



## DefLepard

Sits down with the bartender and has a double shot of Jack,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Skål


----------



## chiburple

Since it seems fairly quite over here, perhaps you all would forgive me a little self-indulgent celebration post. Two great things have happened to me this week. 

1)	The re-release of my self-published book (now professionally edited) went live on amazon (took over a year to get to this point, but Im really happy with it now).

2)	My reupholstered couch just came in . My darling dog chewed it up over a year ago when she was still young and teething. I waited a full year to make sure she had all her destructive energies out of her system (and in that year, have been repeatedly embarrassed when having guests over who saw my shambled couch). Finally, I have a pretty couch back and Im thrilled. (Though my dog not so much. She actually barked at it  dont know what that means).  

Bartender, may I have a celebration shot over here? Perhaps a B-52 if you have it?


----------



## jmercer25

Checking in to the SSC for the first time.  'Evening, everyone!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

chiburple said:


> Since it seems fairly quite over here, perhaps you all would forgive me a little self-indulgent celebration post. Two great things have happened to me this week.
> 
> 1)	The re-release of my self-published book (now professionally edited) went live on amazon (took over a year to get to this point, but Im really happy with it now).
> 
> 2)	My reupholstered couch just came in . My darling dog chewed it up over a year ago when she was still young and teething. I waited a full year to make sure she had all her destructive energies out of her system (and in that year, have been repeatedly embarrassed when having guests over who saw my shambled couch). Finally, I have a pretty couch back and Im thrilled. (Though my dog not so much. She actually barked at it  dont know what that means).
> 
> Bartender, may I have a celebration shot over here? Perhaps a B-52 if you have it?



Congrats on everything! *passes out a round of B-52's*



jmercer25 said:


> Checking in to the SSC for the first time.  'Evening, everyone!



Welcome! Glad you could join us!


----------



## AuroraRora

chiburple said:


> Since it seems fairly quite over here, perhaps you all would forgive me a little self-indulgent celebration post. Two great things have happened to me this week.
> 
> 1)	The re-release of my self-published book (now professionally edited) went live on amazon (took over a year to get to this point, but Im really happy with it now).
> 
> 2)	My reupholstered couch just came in . My darling dog chewed it up over a year ago when she was still young and teething. I waited a full year to make sure she had all her destructive energies out of her system (and in that year, have been repeatedly embarrassed when having guests over who saw my shambled couch). Finally, I have a pretty couch back and Im thrilled. (Though my dog not so much. She actually barked at it  dont know what that means).
> 
> Bartender, may I have a celebration shot over here? Perhaps a B-52 if you have it?



Ahhh, animals and their weird ways! My cat has an only-occasionally habit of licking the bedroom door.  I've given up trying to figure out why. Congrats on the book - I have so much respect for anyone who can legitimately say they've written a book!

I'm still holding off on booking my Spring trip, hoping for some discounts or FD to come along.  Meanwhile it seems Christmas is racing ever-closer.... wasn't it just Halloween yesterday??


----------



## Brocktoon

Been a while since I've had time to post. I'm having internet/network problems at home, work is a freakin' mess, and also dealing with 'complications' on the social front. Nothing I can't deal with, but it's going to be a busy few weeks leading into the holidays.

Hopefully I'll find some time this weekend to start working on the Christmas tree ... mostly Scooby Doo and and Disney for the ornament theme this year


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello folks!  Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )!  I only have a few minutes to pop in (finals over the next 10 days, yuck!) but thought I'd share a picture or 2 from the big day.  I should be able to return after finals are over, and begin planning our June trip to the world 

link to several pics: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/90806559@N03/




IMG_5389 by mbeaser, on Flickr




IMG_5005 by mbeaser, on Flickr


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello folks!  Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )!  I only have a few minutes to pop in (finals over the next 10 days, yuck!) but thought I'd share a picture or 2 from the big day.  I should be able to return after finals are over, and begin planning our June trip to the world
> 
> link to several pics:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/90806559@N03/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5389 by mbeaser, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5005 by mbeaser, on Flickr



Congrats Meri! Welcome to the club!  Best of luck on your finals!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello folks!  Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )!  I only have a few minutes to pop in (finals over the next 10 days, yuck!) but thought I'd share a picture or 2 from the big day.  I should be able to return after finals are over, and begin planning our June trip to the world
> 
> link to several pics:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/90806559@N03/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5389 by mbeaser, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5005 by mbeaser, on Flickr



Congratulations my friend. Awesome.


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> Been a while since I've had time to post. I'm having internet/network problems at home, work is a freakin' mess, and also dealing with 'complications' on the social front. Nothing I can't deal with, but it's going to be a busy few weeks leading into the holidays.
> 
> Hopefully I'll find some time this weekend to start working on the Christmas tree ... mostly Scooby Doo and and Disney for the ornament theme this year



I hope you, Mom and Dad have a great Christmas and New Year.  We put up our tree over Thanksgiving weekend.  We have some Disney ornaments but no Scooby Doo.  I would love to see a picture of the finished product. 



DIS_MERI said:


> Hello folks!  Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )!  I only have a few minutes to pop in (finals over the next 10 days, yuck!) but thought I'd share a picture or 2 from the big day.  I should be able to return after finals are over, and begin planning our June trip to the world
> 
> link to several pics:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/90806559@N03/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5389 by mbeaser, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5005 by mbeaser, on Flickr




  Thanks for sharing the pictures, you really have a beautiful family.  You made a stunning bride, you are glowing.  Congratulations!


----------



## Brocktoon

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello folks! Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )! I only have a few minutes to pop in (finals over the next 10 days, yuck!) but thought I'd share a picture or 2 from the big day. I should be able to return after finals are over, and begin planning our June trip to the world


 
Congrats!! Amazing way to close out a year, and head full speed into the new year!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. I'm at Disney for the grand openings. So awesome. Test Track is WAAAAAY different.


----------



## DIS_MERI

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I'm at Disney for the grand openings. So awesome. Test Track is WAAAAAY different.



Good different or bad different?  My kids all 3 loved this one....in fact they didn't mind missing Disney this year so much just because they knew test track was closed when we would have been there.  Between TT and BTMR (their other favorite) changing it might be like a whole new Disney for them.  Which, since their new stepdad, brother and sister have never been, could be a good thing 





bluedevilinaz said:


> Congrats Meri! Welcome to the club!  Best of luck on your finals!





nurse.darcy said:


> Congratulations my friend. Awesome.





ctnurse said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures, you really have a beautiful family.  You made a stunning bride, you are glowing.  Congratulations!





Brocktoon said:


> Congrats!! Amazing way to close out a year, and head full speed into the new year!




Thanks, everyone.  I think I can speak for both of us that we are very, very happy.  Couldn't have imagined I would be where I am now at this time last year, but wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## chiburple

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello folks!  Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )!



Congratulations! It's always nice to hear peoples fairy tales come true. 



			
				Brocktoon said:
			
		

> Hopefully I'll find some time this weekend to start working on the Christmas tree ... mostly Scooby Doo and and Disney for the ornament theme this year



My tree has it's fair representation of Disney too! That's if I ever get it up. You should post pictures when it's done. 



			
				jmercer25 said:
			
		

> Checking in to the SSC for the first time. 'Evening, everyone!



Evening and welcome!


----------



## DMOMof3

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello folks!  Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )!  I only have a few minutes to pop in (finals over the next 10 days, yuck!) but thought I'd share a picture or 2 from the big day.  I should be able to return after finals are over, and begin planning our June trip to the world



Congratulation, you make a beautiful family, I love the pictures. Good luck with finals!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hello from EPCOT







And, on Test Track. It all depends on how you like change. I still enjoy the ride. But, it's nothing like before to me. Don't really want to spoil it by going into further details


----------



## DefLepard

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hello from EPCOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, on Test Track. It all depends on how you like change. I still enjoy the ride. But, it's nothing like before to me. Don't really want to spoil it by going into further details



Please tell me that is an Epcot French Pavilion Grand Marnier Orange slush 

Can't wait to try the new Test Track next week


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

It is .


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hello from EPCOT
> 
> And, on Test Track. It all depends on how you like change. I still enjoy  the ride. But, it's nothing like before to me. Don't really want to  spoil it by going into further details



Don't know if you're still down there, but you've gotta check out the Tipsy Duck in Love drink at the China pavilion.  Discovered it during the October trip and it soared to the top of my favorite non-F&W Epcot mixed drink list  (I've got a lot of fav lists)




chiburple said:


> My tree has it's fair representation of Disney too! That's if I ever get it up. You should post pictures when it's done.



Got my tree in the stand and watered this morning, but no decorations yet.  It's hard to mistake my tree for anyone else's, as I focus on my BIG FOUR themes ... Disney, Beer, Guitar, and Scooby Doo.  I'll try and post some pics once I decorate this year as I got a few new Scooby and Beer ornaments.  Here's a couple pics from last year's tree:






Scooby with some other Dis ornaments ... I love the 'Cars' themed WDW vehicle ornaments.  There's a WDW bus in the upper left






'Cars' monorail along with some of the guitar stuff to the right


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hmm. Might try that another time. Don't plan on going back to EP again.


----------



## karice2

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I want to get this thread moving a bit so I am going to ask questions. . .generic types but Disney related. Oh, and welcome to the newbies and the newly unlurking ones. . .lol.
> 
> Question #1:
> 
> We all know we are crazy about Disney and sometimes do solo trips, but do you plan solo vacations anywhere else besides Disney?  If so, where?



I love to travel to U.K. by myself. Really easy to navigate and not that long of a flight. Planning my solo birthday trip there now. It is still a bit up in the air though because I am planning something a bit bigger. 

My plan is to quit my job, sell all my stuff and take off traveling the world for about 2 years. Right now my tentative plan is to take off in 15 months. 

All I can say is that I am scared crapless but determined to do this.


----------



## taramoz

Question for those of you who own DVC, do they allow you to book just 1 night on points?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. I just rode RNC WITH Steven Tyler!!


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I just rode RNC WITH Steven Tyler!!



How in the world did you do that????


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm at HS. In the Single Rider line. A coaster came up from around the area where you get off at and it has about 10 people in it. When it stops like at the normal loading area, and man speak to the guy sitting  up front. Next thing I know. I'm in the coaster. And when I get off. I saw who it was.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Now I'm in the Indiana Jones Stunt show!!


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

taramoz said:


> Question for those of you who own DVC, do they allow you to book just 1 night on points?



LOL ... You know waht I'm a DVC member and I don't know! I'll look it up and get back to you.


----------



## chiburple

Brocktoon said:


> I love the 'Cars' themed WDW vehicle ornaments.  There's a WDW bus in the upper left
> 
> 'Cars' monorail along with some of the guitar stuff to the right



 I love the 'cars' monorail and wdw vehicle!! I didn't know they did those, but such a cute idea!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

taramoz said:


> Question for those of you who own DVC, do they allow you to book just 1 night on points?



aloha,
Yes they do. Booked 1 night for the day after my cruise SSR and New Years Eve at the GCR. Love to see the fireworks at DCA and DL.

aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## taramoz

hawaiian mickey said:


> aloha,
> Yes they do. Booked 1 night for the day after my cruise SSR and New Years Eve at the GCR. Love to see the fireworks at DCA and DL.
> 
> aloha,
> hawaiian mickey



Cool, I am gonna look to rent points then, so funny, same reason as you, I will have 1 night after my cruise that I need to stay!


----------



## ~Tonga Wingo~

Hi. 

I'm a newbie to this board (can't believe I just only found it today). I'm planning a solo trip for October or maybe June (not sure if I can not be in the World for my birthday). October seems better though. Can anyone recommend a good Disney resort for a solo gal? I'm thinking POFQ. I stayed at POR for one night this year and it was fabulous. I've always forced family to go with me lol. But not next year. Next year, I'm doing what I want.  Also anyone done MNSSHP solo?

And...I'm a shot of tequila type


----------



## hawaiian mickey

aloha,
Oct is a great month. I'm booked for a solo trip in Oct. I'm going to do the food and wine festival and MNSSHP. i'm staying at SSR will move to the BC or BW 7 months out.
Depends what part of June you are thinking about. First 2 weeks will not be as crowded as latter half will be busy. Kids are out of school. An It'll be getting hot and humid
So you birthday is in June just like me. Usually I go to Napa Rose at the GCH for my birthday. Next year I'll be going to Sonoma Valley instead.
No matter what month you pick you will have a great time.

aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## ortholablady

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I just rode RNC WITH Steven Tyler!!



NO WAY!!!! Really?


----------



## ahoff

chiburple said:


> Since it seems fairly quite over here, perhaps you all would forgive me a little self-indulgent celebration post. Two great things have happened to me this week.
> 
> 1)	The re-release of my self-published book (now professionally edited) went live on amazon (took over a year to get to this point, but Im really happy with it now).



Sounds cool!  What is the book about?




DIS_MERI said:


> Hello folks!  Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )!  I only have a few minutes to pop in (finals over the next 10 days, yuck!) but thought I'd share a picture or 2 from the big day.  I should be able to return after finals are over, and begin planning our June trip to the world



Congratulations!



taramoz said:


> Question for those of you who own DVC, do they allow you to book just 1 night on points?



Yes they do.  I might have some availability if you are interested.



Brocktoon said:


> Got my tree in the stand and watered this morning, but no decorations yet.  It's hard to mistake my tree for anyone else's, as I focus on my BIG FOUR themes ... Disney, Beer, Guitar, and Scooby Doo.  I'll try and post some pics once I decorate this year as I got a few new Scooby and Beer ornaments.  Here's a couple pics from last year's tree:



Hmm, beer ornaments?  Good idea!



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I just rode RNC WITH Steven Tyler!!



That is pretty neat!


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Yes they do.  I might have some availability if you are interested.
> 
> !



I need 1 night in a studio, March 17, may be difficult since it is the high season.  PM me or call if you do have some available.


----------



## chiburple

ahoff said:


> Sounds cool!  What is the book about?



A bit of (paradox-free) wibbly-wobbly timey whimy 
(aka YA time travel)


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sure is quiet in here lately.  Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.



  Sorry guys I've been quiet lately.  Have been hardcore slacking on my DIS addiction.    I don't think I've even logged into the DIS yet this month....  (and today I'm only checking this one thread since I felt bad not being around)



DMOMof3 said:


> Good afternoon to all singles/ex-singles, I'm done lurking. Time to jump in and participate
> 
> I could use a little Florida sunshine right about now, I am not looking forward to winter in New England.
> 
> I might have to request a little something from the bartender to add to my coffee to warm up today





Hollywood Glitter said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just thought I would jump over here and get to know everyone. I haven't read all the pages of post yet but I will eventually
> 
> So what is the current topic of discussion?





jmercer25 said:


> Checking in to the SSC for the first time.  'Evening, everyone!



 everyone to the SSC.   Sorry about it being so quiet around here lately.   Traditionally we do tend to get a bit quiet during the holidays though as most people tend to be pretty busy with other things.

In the meantime,   please feel free to make yourself comfortable,  and our bartender I see has been around pouring drinks upon request!  



AuroraRora said:


> ^^^ I have always believed that when Starbucks asks if you want an extra shot in your coffee, they should be talking about Baileys or something!



 That MIGHT just make it worthwhile for me to go into a starbucks....




AuroraRora said:


> Ahhh, animals and their weird ways! My cat has an only-occasionally habit of licking the bedroom door.  I've given up trying to figure out why. Congrats on the book - I have so much respect for anyone who can legitimately say they've written a book!



 Maybe on the door the Schnoz-berries actually taste like Schnoz-berries?  



DIS_MERI said:


> Hello folks!  Officially no longer single now, got married on 12/1/12 (DH wanted an easy to remember anniversary  )!  I only have a few minutes to pop in (finals over the next 10 days, yuck!) but thought I'd share a picture or 2 from the big day.  I should be able to return after finals are over, and begin planning our June trip to the world
> 
> link to several pics:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/90806559@N03/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5389 by mbeaser, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5005 by mbeaser, on Flickr



  Congrats again Meri!  So good to hear things went off....with the correct type of hitch.      The Pics look awesome!  



~Tonga Wingo~ said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a newbie to this board (can't believe I just only found it today). I'm planning a solo trip for October or maybe June (not sure if I can not be in the World for my birthday). October seems better though. Can anyone recommend a good Disney resort for a solo gal? I'm thinking POFQ. I stayed at POR for one night this year and it was fabulous. I've always forced family to go with me lol. But not next year. Next year, I'm doing what I want.  Also anyone done MNSSHP solo?
> 
> And...I'm a shot of tequila type



 to the SSC!  

     In case you weren't aware,   we've actually had our SSC DISMeets in October for the past couple years.    Depending on when things fall in for next year,   you might find yourself able to hang out with some of us down there around the same time.  




taramoz said:


> I need 1 night in a studio, March 17, may be difficult since it is the high season.  PM me or call if you do have some available.



  Hey Tara,   I don't have DVC,   but I do believe I've got some points over at Bonnet Creek I've gotta burn which I might be able to hook you up with.   If you are interested in having me check it out as a possible backup for you,  feel free to text me.


----------



## IheartMickey

Hi all! I'm Jennifer from St Cloud, FL! I'm super excited because I have an interview tomorrow with Disney Casting for a guest services job! If I get this I can finally afford to visit WDW. I've lived here for 4 months already and haven't been able to go.


----------



## APB513

Hi everyone!  I just found this thread and after reading all 16 pages I thought I would join 

Quick intro - I am a lover of all things Disney!  I'm a single mom to two sons - ages 24 and 19.  My youngest is in the Disney College Program and we are driving down next weekend to pick him up.

We will be at WDW from December 23rd - January 3rd.  I also plan to visit several non Disney parks while we're there.  Then we are spending two days at Disney's Hilton Head resort before we head back home.

I already know nurse.darcy (Hi Darcy ).  We met during my solo trip to WDW in May 2009.  Looking forward to getting know everyone else!


----------



## chiburple

APB513 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just found this thread and after reading all 16 pages I thought I would join
> 
> Quick intro - I am a lover of all things Disney!  I'm a single mom to two sons - ages 24 and 19.  My youngest is in the Disney College Program and we are driving down next weekend to pick him up.
> 
> We will be at WDW from December 23rd - January 3rd.  I also plan to visit several non Disney parks while we're there.  Then we are spending two days at Disney's Hilton Head resort before we head back home.
> 
> I already know nurse.darcy (Hi Darcy ).  We met during my solo trip to WDW in May 2009.  Looking forward to getting know everyone else!



Hi Angela! Welcome to the group!


----------



## APB513

chiburple said:


> Hi Angela! Welcome to the group!



Thanks chiburple!


----------



## DisNorth

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I want to get this thread moving a bit so I am going to ask questions. . .generic types but Disney related. Oh, and welcome to the newbies and the newly unlurking ones. . .lol.
> 
> Question #1:
> 
> We all know we are crazy about Disney and sometimes do solo trips, but do you plan solo vacations anywhere else besides Disney?  If so, where?


In addition to WDW, I've gone to Mexico, New York, China (but stayed 1/2 the time with a friend that lives there). I've done a few 'road trips' myself too, but not really Vacations as I'm usualy driving to/from home to visit Family/Friends. But I love driving bymyself, don't have to worry about anyone going deaf from my singing.



Brocktoon said:


> Scooby with some other Dis ornaments ... I love the 'Cars' themed WDW vehicle ornaments.  There's a WDW bus in the upper left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cars' monorail along with some of the guitar stuff to the right






karice2 said:


> I love to travel to U.K. by myself. Really easy to navigate and not that long of a flight. Planning my solo birthday trip there now. It is still a bit up in the air though because I am planning something a bit bigger.
> 
> My plan is to quit my job, sell all my stuff and take off traveling the world for about 2 years. Right now my tentative plan is to take off in 15 months.
> 
> All I can say is that I am scared crapless but determined to do this.


A two year world trip sound like so much fun, super  jealous! Good for you for being determined, it will be worth it, I'm sure!



~Tonga Wingo~ said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a newbie to this board (can't believe I just only found it today). I'm planning a solo trip for October or maybe June (not sure if I can not be in the World for my birthday). October seems better though. Can anyone recommend a good Disney resort for a solo gal? I'm thinking POFQ. I stayed at POR for one night this year and it was fabulous. I've always forced family to go with me lol. But not next year. Next year, I'm doing what I want.  Also anyone done MNSSHP solo?
> 
> And...I'm a shot of tequila type


I went to MNSSHP solo, it was lots of fun. I dressed up and got an awsome picture with the villans.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Sorry I have been MIA lately on here...it has been a busy time of year around the house as my mom's family was over for Thanksgiving and we are having them over for our Christmas on Sunday.  Plus going to hockey games and dealing with a Christmas Dinner Meeting...I am ready for the holiday's to be over!!!

I am working on my day trip in Feb on what my DBFF and I are going to hit when we are there (only going to Epcot and MK).

Since we just booked our Christmas 2013 trip as a family, I have to start thinking of what we want to do that week (taking the camper down for the week).


----------



## peteanddebbie

Did anyone see the Sandy Relief Concert last night?  There were some pretty good acts.  Being from NJ, it was kind of surreal watching such an event to benefit areas that I have spend so much time at.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I have been hanging on to this information for days. . .couldn't post a picture so put it on hold till I got home from vacation. . .lol.

I am engaged!!!!!!!!






My beautiful ring.  I am a very happy girl.  No date yet or plans, but stay tuned.  More to come.


----------



## DMOMof3

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DMOMof3 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!



Thanks sweetie.


----------



## chiburple

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have been hanging on to this information for days. . .couldn't post a picture so put it on hold till I got home from vacation. . .lol.
> 
> I am engaged!!!!!!!!
> 
> My beautiful ring.  I am a very happy girl.  No date yet or plans, but stay tuned.  More to come.



It's a beautiful ring! Congradulations!!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have been hanging on to this information for days. . .couldn't post a picture so put it on hold till I got home from vacation. . .lol.
> 
> I am engaged!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful ring.  I am a very happy girl.  No date yet or plans, but stay tuned.  More to come.



I'm so happy for you and Tony.  XOXO


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> I am engaged!!!!!!!!



Congratulations


----------



## Brocktoon

peteanddebbie said:


> Did anyone see the Sandy Relief Concert last night?  There were some pretty good acts.  Being from NJ, it was kind of surreal watching such an event to benefit areas that I have spend so much time at.



Great concert, and very cool to see the amount of Brits from across the pond show support for Jersey.  The highlights for me were Clapton, and especially Roger Waters ... sounds as good if not better than ever

It's been a great week for music with Heart and *RUSH (Finally !!!)* getting into the RnR Hall of Fame


----------



## Brocktoon

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have been hanging on to this information for days. . .couldn't post a picture so put it on hold till I got home from vacation. . .lol.
> 
> I am engaged!!!!!!!!
> 
> My beautiful ring.  I am a very happy girl.  No date yet or plans, but stay tuned.  More to come.



HOLY SCHNIKES !!!!!  Congrats to you and Tony!

Hint, hint .... October wedding in WDW


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have been hanging on to this information for days. . .couldn't post a picture so put it on hold till I got home from vacation. . .lol.
> 
> I am engaged!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My beautiful ring.  I am a very happy girl.  No date yet or plans, but stay tuned.  More to come.



Congrats!!  2012 seemed to be a pretty good year for SSC peeps to put on rings   Very happy for you!


Finish my last final tomorrow, and I must say I will be *so* glad to get this semester over with!  Looking for a change of major, I think, and very happy to have a month off before I start up with classes again


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Congrats!!  2012 seemed to be a pretty good year for SSC peeps to put on rings   Very happy for you!
> 
> 
> Finish my last final tomorrow, and I must say I will be *so* glad to get this semester over with!  Looking for a change of major, I think, and very happy to have a month off before I start up with classes again



Apparently its a beautiful year for match-ups. . .My biggest issue now is where and how to host an event. I want all my friends to be there if they can and I don't want to spend an exorbitant amount of money. Enough for a great party 
but not enough to break the bank so to speak. . .what to do, what to do. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

Darcy!  Congratulations to you and Tony!


----------



## tinkgirl2007

Hi everyone!  Just joining in.  I'm 24 from Florida who loves Disney.  Hope you guys don't mind one more.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hi Tink and welcome. I'm from FL as well. Jacksonville to be exact. I'm sure you will fit in here. We talk about most anything. Right now we are congratulating 3 of out members who all are engaged or married in the Past 2 months!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I'm so happy for you and Tony.  XOXO




Mel, love you. . .big surprise for me. . .lol. Can't wait to celebrate


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Jeez. At this rate. I'm gonna feel left out at the meet in Oct. lol. Gotta find a girl and put a ring on it


----------



## tinkgirl2007

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hi Tink and welcome. I'm from FL as well. Jacksonville to be exact. I'm sure you will fit in here. We talk about most anything. Right now we are congratulating 3 of out members who all are engaged or married in the Past 2 months!



Thanks for the welcome.  I'm from Jacksonville as well.  Congrats to those who have found their perfect person!!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have been hanging on to this information for days. . .couldn't post a picture so put it on hold till I got home from vacation. . .lol.
> 
> I am engaged!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful ring.  I am a very happy girl.  No date yet or plans, but stay tuned.  More to come.



Congrats!!!


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Congrats!!  2012 seemed to be a pretty good year for SSC peeps to put on rings   Very happy for you!
> 
> 
> Finish my last final tomorrow, and I must say I will be *so* glad to get this semester over with!  Looking for a change of major, I think, and very happy to have a month off before I start up with classes again



Good luck with your classes.   2012 has been a great year and 2013 will be even better. I hope you and your family have a great holiday!



nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently its a beautiful year for match-ups. . .My biggest issue now is where and how to host an event. I want all my friends to be there if they can and I don't want to spend an exorbitant amount of money. Enough for a great party
> but not enough to break the bank so to speak. . .what to do, what to do. . .lol.



You will figure everything out. I can't wait to hear all about wedding plans!



tinkgirl2007 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just joining in.  I'm 24 from Florida who loves Disney.  Hope you guys don't mind one more.



Please join in, there is a great group of peeps on this board. Welcome!



nurse.darcy said:


> Mel, love you. . .big surprise for me. . .lol. Can't wait to celebrate



Love you too, Erik and I can't wait to celebrate with you and Tony!





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Jeez. At this rate. I'm gonna feel left out at the meet in Oct. lol. Gotta find a girl and put a ring on it



Josh, you are a really nice guy and you will find a great girl.  Take a chance it paid off for me! 




DS is home sick today, hopefully he will be better soon.  How are everyone holiday plans coming?  I am about 1/2 way done.  I will get everything finished but will have help this weekend, I can't wait.  

I also want to remind everyone to be thankful for everything you have in your life and give someone that you love an extra hug or kiss and tell them how much you love them.  After the events in Newtown on Friday it really hits home how precious life is, as it only happened an hour and 1/2 from my home.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently its a beautiful year for match-ups. . .My biggest issue now is where and how to host an event. I want all my friends to be there if they can and I don't want to spend an exorbitant amount of money. Enough for a great party
> but not enough to break the bank so to speak. . .what to do, what to do. . .lol.



Congrats to Toni, lucky guy, best wishes to you, beautifu bride to be


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Congrats to Nurse Darcy on your recent engagement and yes all of us long timers seem to have found our happy ending.


----------



## Gina

Howdy all! Never seem to have the time to actually keep up with this thread, but I try and stalk it when I can... Thought I should at least stop and say hi once in a while. Congrats to the newly engaged & newly married couples!! That is pure awesome. 

I have all but given up finding a fellow Disney-nut sweetheart -- there just don't seem to be any Disney-crazy guys here in Texas.   But I tried dating a "Disney-indifferent" guy -- it's too *hard* to not start resenting the fact that they can't/won't discuss the finer points of old Spaceship Earth vs. new, or missing Horizons, or how you want to hide out on Castaway Cay and just not get back on the ship next trip there. Am I really asking so much?? Lol.. 

Oh well... I guess I'll live vicariously through the happy couples here. 

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!!


-gina-


----------



## FLDisneyCouple

Congratulations to all the new Disney couples! Just joined this site and definitely have enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thank you all for your congratulations.  It may take us a while to make all our decisions or set a date, but rest assured when we do it will be well thought out. . .

Hugs all.


----------



## chiburple

Finally got my super girly Christmas tree up!

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## MICKEY88

chiburple said:


> Finally got my super girly Christmas tree up!
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=b49b...D3C5!921&Bsrc=Photomail&Bpub=SDX.Photos&sff=1
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!!



no photo, without your login info


----------



## chiburple

MICKEY88 said:


> no photo, without your login info



Oh, I'm sorry. Guess I still having figured out how one adds pictures to these things.


----------



## unbrelievable

Well I know I was posting in here at one point, but I seem to have neglected this thread. But I'm back now and officially single this time!

Congrats to everyone who has gotten married/engaged in my absence! I love a good wedding.


----------



## karice2

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have been hanging on to this information for days. . .couldn't post a picture so put it on hold till I got home from vacation. . .lol.
> 
> I am engaged!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful ring.  I am a very happy girl.  No date yet or plans, but stay tuned.  More to come.



Congratulations. Yippee.


----------



## DCTooTall

IheartMickey said:


> Hi all! I'm Jennifer from St Cloud, FL! I'm super excited because I have an interview tomorrow with Disney Casting for a guest services job! If I get this I can finally afford to visit WDW. I've lived here for 4 months already and haven't been able to go.



 to the group!

  How'd the interview go?



APB513 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just found this thread and after reading all 16 pages I thought I would join
> 
> Quick intro - I am a lover of all things Disney!  I'm a single mom to two sons - ages 24 and 19.  My youngest is in the Disney College Program and we are driving down next weekend to pick him up.
> 
> We will be at WDW from December 23rd - January 3rd.  I also plan to visit several non Disney parks while we're there.  Then we are spending two days at Disney's Hilton Head resort before we head back home.
> 
> I already know nurse.darcy (Hi Darcy ).  We met during my solo trip to WDW in May 2009.  Looking forward to getting know everyone else!



 to the Group!



Brocktoon said:


> HOLY SCHNIKES !!!!!  Congrats to you and Tony!
> 
> Hint, hint .... October wedding in WDW



  Sounds like an idea since everyone was telling me and Rachel to do it for the DIS Meet event....  but as there is no way we could afford the Disney Wedding (and bringing all her friends and Family down to Florida)....   Get the local girl to do it!   





DIS_MERI said:


> Congrats!!  2012 seemed to be a pretty good year for SSC peeps to put on rings   Very happy for you!
> 
> 
> Finish my last final tomorrow, and I must say I will be *so* glad to get this semester over with!  Looking for a change of major, I think, and very happy to have a month off before I start up with classes again


 
  Seriously!    Sure have been a lot of hookups becoming official this past year.      Guess all the new people "restocking" the Single numbers of the Singles Social Club couldn't have come at a better time. 




tinkgirl2007 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just joining in.  I'm 24 from Florida who loves Disney.  Hope you guys don't mind one more.



 to the group!



FLDisneyCouple said:


> Congratulations to all the new Disney couples! Just joined this site and definitely have enjoyed reading this thread



   We are a blast!    And this thread is tame compared to some of our older ones.  (Just search for "Singles Social Club" and you'll likely spot our older threads)



unbrelievable said:


> Well I know I was posting in here at one point, but I seem to have neglected this thread. But I'm back now and officially single this time!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has gotten married/engaged in my absence! I love a good wedding.



 back!



And since there are so many new people I've "  " 'd up above....     We are glad to see you join us!    I've been slacking lately around here due to the holidays and various other factors that have been keeping me away from the DIS lately,    So I apologize for the delay in the official welcoming to the group.    Let me make up for it by buying a round for everyone as you pull up a chair and get confortable around here. 

  We always love having new people join in the conversations around here,  and we can be a very friendly bunch.   Feel free to just jump right into the conversations,  or start your own.   We don't bite....hard....unless asked....


----------



## Malia78

Hi there,

One more newbie joining the thread. Been hovering for awhile and it seemed like a good time to jump onboard.  Been fortunate so far not to have traveled on my disney adventures solo, but it looks like my future plans will probably be leaning that way.


----------



## disneypryncess

I know that I haven't been around in a LONG time but I wanted to wish everyone a very Happy Holiday & the best in the New Year!


Congratulations, Darcy!!!


----------



## ctnurse

Erik and I wanted to wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas, hopefully all of your Chirstmas Dreams come true!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Erik and I wanted to wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas, hopefully all of your Chirstmas Dreams come true!



Awe, thanks. . .was just thinking the same.  

Not sure I will be around much the rest of the week and weekend, but wanted to make sure EVERYONE got a Merry Christmas wish.  Hugs to all.


----------



## Brocktoon

Yep, Merry Christmas to everyone ... my favorite holiday of the year!

Unfortunately I think I caught the flu or something like it on Friday or Saturday.  Felt it coming on yesterday afternoon, and this morning I feel terrible ... aches, sore throat, dizzy/tired ... fun stuff.  On the bright side, I have the week off from work, so I can just relax and recover.  Staying off any medication for now, so I can still enjoy my beer!

For the folks traveling over the holiday week, happy and safe travels


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, thanks. . .was just thinking the same.
> 
> Not sure I will be around much the rest of the week and weekend, but wanted to make sure EVERYONE got a Merry Christmas wish.  Hugs to all.



I wanted to chime in as well, hope everyone has a great Christmas.  I am working right now, but just a half day then I get my precious angel back to go open gifts tonight then fall asleep and wait to see if Santa comes!!!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gina

Brocktoon said:


> Yep, Merry Christmas to everyone ... my favorite holiday of the year!
> 
> Unfortunately I think I caught the flu or something like it on Friday or Saturday.  Felt it coming on yesterday afternoon, and this morning I feel terrible ... aches, sore throat, dizzy/tired ... fun stuff.  On the bright side, I have the week off from work, so I can just relax and recover.  Staying off any medication for now, so I can still enjoy my beer!





Boooo... There should be a law against being sick at holidays or while on vacation. But it sounds like you've got a good plan -- let the alcohol disinfect you from the inside out!  Hope you feel better fast!

And I hope everyone has a very merry, magical Christmas! 


-gina-


----------



## ahoff

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!  And a Happy New Year!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!


----------



## MICKEY88




----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


>



Merry Christmas my friend.  Hope that life is treating you well.  Sorry you didn't get to be with Michelle this Christmas. Hope that life made up for it. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Merry Christmas my friend.  Hope that life is treating you well.  Sorry you didn't get to be with Michelle this Christmas. Hope that life made up for it. . .



thanks, 
actually December has sucked, I've been sick for several weeks, My Mom fell and was in the hospital, then discharged to a rehab facility, I was the only one available to sign her in, sign her out, transport her,, I need a week to rest and that isn't going to happen.

Retirement and moving to Florida is sounding better by the minute..


----------



## unbrelievable

Merry Christmas! Even if it is already the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> thanks,
> actually December has sucked, I've been sick for several weeks, My Mom fell and was in the hospital, then discharged to a rehab facility, I was the only one available to sign her in, sign her out, transport her,, I need a week to rest and that isn't going to happen.
> 
> Retirement and moving to Florida is sounding better by the minute..



Ugh. . .Definitely not a good one for you.  I certainly hope that things get better for you.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Just booked our stay for June 2013 

Not only will it be the 7 of us, we are bringing some of our friends with us   Kind of the anti-solo trip, lol.

6 of the 11 of us have never been to Disney, and I am in charge of planning.  This trip will have our friends' 3yo and 5yo, our 6yo, 10yo, 13 yo, 14 yo, and nearly 17yo, DH's best friend and his wife (who was also one of my bridesmaids).  We are all driving, too....I'm sure the whole trip will be stress free....


----------



## jmercer25

Got the postcard in the mail saying my AP was about to expire.  Since I went about 10 times this year vs. my usual 2-3, I'm going to have to conclude I'll be renewing


----------



## karice2

MICKEY88 said:


> thanks,
> actually December has sucked, I've been sick for several weeks, My Mom fell and was in the hospital, then discharged to a rehab facility, I was the only one available to sign her in, sign her out, transport her,, I need a week to rest and that isn't going to happen.
> 
> Retirement and moving to Florida is sounding better by the minute..



I was in your shoes last year. This year was much better. I know how it feels to be totally drained.  I was looking at condos in Florida when I was there this past November. 

I am ready to retire there now too.


----------



## Lifted07Duramax

Anyone going to be at WDW march 9-14?


----------



## nezy

Sounds stress free.Lola
Hi I am nezy not new to dis but new to this thread. 
So excited to go back home.  Just got APs for everyone and looking forward to using them repeatedly


----------



## ctnurse

So is anyone else snowed in?  I think we got about 9 inches.  We had tickets to see Coldplay last night.  The show was fantastic and a band called Naturally 7 opened for them.  They are an acuppella group and did amazing things with their voices.  We made it home, but got stuck 1/2 way up my driveway, so we are waiting for the plow guy.  

Since NYE is only a few days away, does anyone have anything planned?  We have decided that we are going to have a nice quiet night at home.  DS is happy since he said we "ditched" him last NYE, because we went out alone.


----------



## Brocktoon

The snow was pretty much a bust near Philly.  I think we got maybe an inch before it turned to rain and washed away.  Things did ice up pretty good towards night which made things a mess though.

No major NYE plans for me.  I did have tickets for Jane's Addiction, but after fighting the flu for a better part of this week, I gave the tickets to some friends.  I just don't really feel like driving to Atlantic City and dealing with any big crowds.  Kinda boring I guess, but I'm just going to have a friend over for NYE, stay off the roads, drink various beverages ... pizza and snacks ... watch movies and Dr Who marathon on BBC ... Not the most exciting time, but it should be relaxing


----------



## ahoff

Not much snow here, just a dusting.  Sun's out, so it should be gone by end of day.  Was in city yesterday for Phish show at Garden, there was a bowl game on in bar beforehand that was being played in Yankee Stadium, less than 10 miles away, and they were getting lots of snow. We walked out to go to Garden and there was just a trace of snow.  

Have several options for NYE, lots of good shows to go to but am thinking of playing it safe and staying in.

Two weeks from today I will have completed my first full marathon down at DW!

Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## taramoz

Lifted07Duramax said:


> Anyone going to be at WDW march 9-14?



I will be!  Start of spring break for me and DD9!



ctnurse said:


> So is anyone else snowed in?  I think we got about 9 inches.  We had tickets to see Coldplay last night.  The show was fantastic and a band called Naturally 7 opened for them.  They are an acuppella group and did amazing things with their voices.  We made it home, but got stuck 1/2 way up my driveway, so we are waiting for the plow guy.
> 
> Since NYE is only a few days away, does anyone have anything planned?  We have decided that we are going to have a nice quiet night at home.  DS is happy since he said we "ditched" him last NYE, because we went out alone.



Guess it is the good thing about living in Houston, we almost never get snow.  But truthfully I'd like some!!!  We are doing NYE at my place with all the kiddos!  Should be interesting....



jmercer25 said:


> Got the postcard in the mail saying my AP was about to expire.  Since I went about 10 times this year vs. my usual 2-3, I'm going to have to conclude I'll be renewing



I have to say, I didn't renew this year.  Cost went up so much, especially since my kid is gonna cost the same as me for an AP that it is cheaper to do without this year.  Was hard to decide, but it was what made sense for me...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> So is anyone else snowed in?  I think we got about 9 inches.  We had tickets to see Coldplay last night.  The show was fantastic and a band called Naturally 7 opened for them.  They are an acuppella group and did amazing things with their voices.  We made it home, but got stuck 1/2 way up my driveway, so we are waiting for the plow guy.
> 
> Since NYE is only a few days away, does anyone have anything planned?  We have decided that we are going to have a nice quiet night at home.  DS is happy since he said we "ditched" him last NYE, because we went out alone.



Tony and I are staying home tonight.  Got some Champagne for the toast but not much else.  January 1 I am on call so can't go crazy.  Wanted to head to Winter Garden to meet up with friends.  Haven't heard about New years plans from them. . .but at this point not leaving home.  Want to ring in the new year with my love and he has to work New Years Day. . .


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

What's everybody doing for New Years Eve tonight? I am just relaxing with a few drinks at home and watching Disney/Abc shows since i work till 2Pm today.Last year I was in Times Square but had to leave before the balldrop just wanted to hangout for a few hours pre balldrop is fun up there and seen the balldrop many times before.


----------



## katwisc

Haven't decided what to do tonight. I've been sick since right after Christmas, so I probably should stay in one more night and avoid a relapse, but it seems such a bummer to sit on the couch..


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

katwisc said:


> Haven't decided what to do tonight. I've been sick since right after Christmas, so I probably should stay in one more night and avoid a relapse, but it seems such a bummer to sit on the couch..[/QUOTE Hope whatever you do its a fun night. Happy New Year.


----------



## MICKEY88

I'll be spending a quiet night at home, I have to work tomorrow, so no partying tonight. Not that I really would have anyways.


----------



## DefLepard

Happy New Years all

Add some Pixie Dust to your lives

Toast


----------



## MICKEY88

karice2 said:


> I was in your shoes last year. This year was much better. I know how it feels to be totally drained.  I was looking at condos in Florida when I was there this past November.
> 
> I am ready to retire there now too.


   would you like a room mate /


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Happy New Year to my Dis family


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Happy New Year to my Dis family



Same to you sir! and the rest of the DIS crew!  Had my drink and movie fill to end the year.  Ended the year will a decent distilled spirit (Luksusowa) and a horrible movie chosen by a friend (who based the selection on her love of Christina Ricci) ... Bucky Larson   Yep, I hope Ricci is forever linked to that masterpiece


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so Tony was way asleep before the new years toast.  I am waiting now for west coast Toast. . .after that its to bed for me. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

Hope everyone has a Happy and Magical New Year!


----------



## NJDiva

Hey Ya'll!!
happy new year to all of you (I'm sure you're getting tired of hearing that).
I go away for a few weeks and people up and get married and engaged...serves me right for being so busy. It's been a little crazy since the storm and then there was a 100,000 gallon crude oil spill between NJ and Staten Island right before Christmas. then to top it all off, my grandmother was rush to the ER the day after Christmas for emergency surgery so that has been where I have spent all of my free time. 
I have been looking at planning my birthday trip, so far I have the one thing I want planned which is dinner at V&A on my birthday. My BFF is taking the day off to spend it with me which is cool. I haven't thought anything beyond that. I may stay at the AOA or of course my favorite POR. So I am open to anything that I could do for my birthday
Hope everyone is doing well, congrats to all you crazy people that are getting married, best of luck planning and I wish you all nothing but happiness.
to all of our new friends, so glad to have you here, I hope you get to meet the members of this 'interesting' group, if nothing else we can be very entertaining
but I'm back and I should be able to keep up with the topic (or topics) of discussion this week. Missed you all


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> Hey Ya'll!!
> happy new year to all of you (I'm sure you're getting tired of hearing that).
> I go away for a few weeks and people up and get married and engaged...serves me right for being so busy. It's been a little crazy since the storm and then there was a 100,000 gallon crude oil spill between NJ and Staten Island right before Christmas. then to top it all off, my grandmother was rush to the ER the day after Christmas for emergency surgery so that has been where I have spent all of my free time.
> I have been looking at planning my birthday trip, so far I have the one thing I want planned which is dinner at V&A on my birthday. My BFF is taking the day off to spend it with me which is cool. I haven't thought anything beyond that. I may stay at the AOA or of course my favorite POR. So I am open to anything that I could do for my birthday
> Hope everyone is doing well, congrats to all you crazy people that are getting married, best of luck planning and I wish you all nothing but happiness.
> to all of our new friends, so glad to have you here, I hope you get to meet the members of this 'interesting' group, if nothing else we can be very entertaining
> but I'm back and I should be able to keep up with the topic (or topics) of discussion this week. Missed you all




Wow, you have missed a lot, it sounds like you have been busy.  I hope your grandmother is doing better.  Is she still in the hospital?  How did I not hear about the oil spill?  

You HAVE to celebrate your birthday at V&A.  We went there in December 2011,and had the most amazing meal.  It is really a dining experience, we still talk about how fantastic the food was.  We ate  in the Queen Victorian room and had the wine pairings.  It was truly the best meal ever and our server, Allen was the best.  He truly was a professional and practically read our minds knowing when we needed him and when to stand back.  I could go on and on, but go and try it for yourself.  You won't be disappointed.   I know we can't wait to go back!

I look forward to hearing all about your birthday trip.  We haven't decided yet when our next trip is.  Maybe 5 years from now.  Lol.  We just need to get planning.


----------



## goofyfigment

Hello everyone! Is it okay if i pull up a seat and join in?


----------



## ctnurse

goofyfigment said:


> Hello everyone! Is it okay if i pull up a seat and join in?



Of course it is, since I told you all about it.  It has been a bit slow lately, but people will stop by.  Welcome.


----------



## goofyfigment

ctnurse said:
			
		

> Of course it is, since I told you all about it.  It has been a bit slow lately, but people will stop by.  Welcome.



Thanks! Maybe now that the holidays are over it will pick up!


----------



## TekMickey

Hey SSC peeps.

Hope everyone had a great New Year.  I was just stopping in to say Hi.
Got a trip in 4 days. 
Sorry I dont get on here much.  Ever since the big oops in the Disdads thread we have been hiding over on our own board now and it has been incident free.

Glad to see that there has been some Magic in this thread.  Never give up hope people. 

Have a great week.


----------



## NJDiva

TekMickey said:
			
		

> Hey SSC peeps.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great New Year.  I was just stopping in to say Hi.
> Got a trip in 4 days.
> Sorry I dont get on here much.  Ever since the big oops in the Disdads thread we have been hiding over on our own board now and it has been incident free.
> 
> Glad to see that there has been some Magic in this thread.  Never give up hope people.
> 
> Have a great week.



OK now I need to be nosey...what was the big oops???


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Happy New Year everyone.Did anyone watch the Nfl playoff games?They were entertaining at times.Next weekend are the best games.


----------



## TekMickey

NJDiva said:


> OK now I need to be nosey...what was the big oops???


 

Well, there was a conversation about bacon and some pictures were posted, and then more pictures and it went too far. 
Some people were Banned, and then everyone apologised and everything was ok.
But it just brought to light that there was potential for some topics to get out of hand and needed to be someplace more private than a family board.


----------



## goofyfigment

Wow being banned over bacon! Who would have thought


----------



## ctnurse

I can't even imagine how pictures of bacon can get out of hand, maybe those DISdads are even crazier than the SSC.  I can't remember such a scandal here.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Starting my new job today!!


----------



## peteanddebbie

NJDiva said:


> OK now I need to be nosey...what was the big oops???



If you didn't ask, I would have.  I surely didn't think it was about bacon.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Hey Ya'll!!
> happy new year to all of you (I'm sure you're getting tired of hearing that).
> I go away for a few weeks and people up and get married and engaged...serves me right for being so busy. It's been a little crazy since the storm and then there was a 100,000 gallon crude oil spill between NJ and Staten Island right before Christmas. then to top it all off, my grandmother was rush to the ER the day after Christmas for emergency surgery so that has been where I have spent all of my free time.
> I have been looking at planning my birthday trip, so far I have the one thing I want planned which is dinner at V&A on my birthday. My BFF is taking the day off to spend it with me which is cool. I haven't thought anything beyond that. I may stay at the AOA or of course my favorite POR. So I am open to anything that I could do for my birthday
> Hope everyone is doing well, congrats to all you crazy people that are getting married, best of luck planning and I wish you all nothing but happiness.
> to all of our new friends, so glad to have you here, I hope you get to meet the members of this 'interesting' group, if nothing else we can be very entertaining
> but I'm back and I should be able to keep up with the topic (or topics) of discussion this week. Missed you all



Happy New years,  sexxy


----------



## TekMickey

peteanddebbie said:


> If you didn't ask, I would have. I surely didn't think it was about bacon.


 
I know, its a strange topic to get in trouble over, but all good things start with Bacon and apparently end there too.


----------



## taramoz

TekMickey said:


> Hey SSC peeps.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great New Year.  I was just stopping in to say Hi.
> Got a trip in 4 days.
> Sorry I dont get on here much.  Ever since the big oops in the Disdads thread we have been hiding over on our own board now and it has been incident free.
> 
> Glad to see that there has been some Magic in this thread.  Never give up hope people.
> 
> Have a great week.



Welcome, I am in shock, a male Disney fan from Texas?  Just rare on these boards is all


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Who will be at WDW solo in April 2013?  If anyone might like to meet for a meal, please send me a PM.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> Wow, you have missed a lot, it sounds like you have been busy.  I hope your grandmother is doing better.  Is she still in the hospital?  How did I not hear about the oil spill?
> 
> You HAVE to celebrate your birthday at V&A.  We went there in December 2011,and had the most amazing meal.  It is really a dining experience, we still talk about how fantastic the food was.  We ate  in the Queen Victorian room and had the wine pairings.  It was truly the best meal ever and our server, Allen was the best.  He truly was a professional and practically read our minds knowing when we needed him and when to stand back.  I could go on and on, but go and try it for yourself.  You won't be disappointed.   I know we can't wait to go back!
> 
> I look forward to hearing all about your birthday trip.  We haven't decided yet when our next trip is.  Maybe 5 years from now.  Lol.  We just need to get planning.



she is doing better, they are sending her to the rehab center today to work on getting her strength back and the facility is a few blocks from our house. she should be home soon so we are so happy about that!
I went to V&A with the NE Divas a couple of years ago and you are right, it is a dining experience! I still have the menu from it. I just don't want to spend a fortune on a resort, I really wanted to try to stay at a deluxe but when I started pricing everything I could on 2 vacations for the price of staying at a deluxe...oh well, I know I will be happy where ever I stay...


----------



## NJDiva

TekMickey said:


> Well, there was a conversation about bacon and some pictures were posted, and then more pictures and it went too far.
> Some people were Banned, and then everyone apologised and everything was ok.
> But it just brought to light that there was potential for some topics to get out of hand and needed to be someplace more private than a family board.



so let me understand this, the dads...wait! Disney Dads got into it over bacon and you took it to a place it shouldn't have gone and you got in trouble AND you all apologized?? I so wish I had followed that thread! everything is supposed to be better with bacon!
I guess you all know that someone is always watching you!


----------



## DefLepard

NJDiva said:


> I so wish I had followed that thread! everything is supposed to be better with bacon!



I soooo have to go there 

Jumps in the mix with NJDiva and some Bacon Soap

Rub-A-Dub-Dub

NJDiva Bacon Boo Boo


----------



## TekMickey

NJDiva said:


> so let me understand this, the dads...wait! Disney Dads got into it over bacon and you took it to a place it shouldn't have gone and you got in trouble AND you all apologized?? I so wish I had followed that thread! everything is supposed to be better with bacon!
> I guess you all know that someone is always watching you!


 

It was kind of a Bacon Photo bomb and some adult beverage was being had by some, and the judgment of tasteful bacon pics was scewed a little.

One adult bacon photo too many and the Gods that be Mods handled it as they should have.  



Mmm  Bacon Soap.  And you thought shower fresh smelled good. lol


----------



## TekMickey

taramoz said:


> Welcome, I am in shock, a male Disney fan from Texas? Just rare on these boards is all


 
I think the rest live in denial.


----------



## NJDiva

DefLepard said:
			
		

> I soooo have to go there
> 
> Jumps in the mix with NJDiva and some Bacon Soap
> 
> Rub-A-Dub-Dub
> 
> NJDiva Bacon Boo Boo



OMG I love it...bet I'd have more dates if I used that!


----------



## Irishman

Everything is better with Bacon...!!...Sorry could not resisit.....


----------



## ctnurse

Irishman said:


> Everything is better with Bacon...!!...Sorry could not resisit.....



That is how I feel about wine.


----------



## goofyfigment

ctnurse said:
			
		

> That is how I feel about wine.



Agree 100%


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> That is how I feel about wine.



I am with you Mel. . .EVERYTHING is better with wine. . .

Though I must say, I am working on shedding the weight so I can look decent in a wedding dress.  I have cut waaaaayyyyyy back on the intake (food and wine. . .lol).


----------



## Brocktoon

Bacon is basically another food group for me. Thankfully I live near an award winning small mom/pop pork farm where they raise the livestock and everything is fresh butchered. Prior to the holidays I picked up some fresh bacon and pork roll. Nothing beats a fresh butchered pork roll/bacon/provolone sandwich on an Amoroso roll ... it's heart attack heaven but tastes so good!

I've always enjoyed a sweet/malty brew or brown ale with bacon, and a while ago Rogue brewing combined two of my loves with a Bacon Maple Ale

http://rogue.com/beers/voodoo-bacon-maple.php

While not too bad, it wasn't as good as I expected. I still prefer drinking my beer with the bacon to snack along with it


----------



## Irishman

Sounds GREAT.....BAcon and beer.....Not just for breakfast...


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> Bacon is basically another food group for me. Thankfully I live near an award winning small mom/pop pork farm where they raise the livestock and everything is fresh butchered. Prior to the holidays I picked up some fresh bacon and pork roll. Nothing beats a fresh butchered pork roll/bacon/provolone sandwich on an Amoroso roll ... it's heart attack heaven but tastes so good!
> 
> I've always enjoyed a sweet/malty brew or brown ale with bacon, and a while ago Rogue brewing combined two of my loves with a Bacon Maple Ale
> 
> http://rogue.com/beers/voodoo-bacon-maple.php
> 
> While not too bad, it wasn't as good as I expected. I still prefer drinking my beer with the bacon to snack along with it



ok you need to share where you get this bacon and pork roll. you know that only people from our area know about pork roll and it's awesomeness! can you imagine having pork roll in Disney???


----------



## Brocktoon

NJDiva said:


> ok you need to share where you get this bacon and pork roll. you know that only people from our area know about pork roll and it's awesomeness! can you imagine having pork roll in Disney???


 
My pork (and other meats) source is Ely's Pork Products

http://www.elyporkproducts.com/

They're not cheap, but when I want the good stuff that's usually where I go, and they're crazy friendly as well. Ely's is in the Washington's Crossing area of Bucks County near Yardley/Newtown.

I think pork roll's sphere of influence may be smaller than that of scrapple ... I don't know how the rest of the country would welcome pork roll but I sure prefer it over scrapple. Next time the RV ever makes it down to Fort Wilderness again, I'll need to remember to bring some along


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> My pork (and other meats) source is Ely's Pork Products
> 
> http://www.elyporkproducts.com/
> 
> They're not cheap, but when I want the good stuff that's usually where I go, and they're crazy friendly as well. Ely's is in the Washington's Crossing area of Bucks County near Yardley/Newtown.
> 
> I think pork roll's sphere of influence may be smaller than that of scrapple ... I don't know how the rest of the country would welcome pork roll but I sure prefer it over scrapple. Next time the RV ever makes it down to Fort Wilderness again, I'll need to remember to bring some along



OMG I just looked at their product list, I could spend a small fortune there!! it's so wrong to have that much stuff so close to me, it's right over the bridge from Mercer....I may be making a pilgrimage there....


----------



## peteanddebbie

I may have to hit that up too.  I was just in Newtown at a friends house on NYE.  I am amazed that you can only find pork roll in the Jersey/PA area.  Nothing beats a porkroll and cheese sandwich for breakfast.  I have never added bacon to it, but it can't hurt.  Except for your cholesterol.


----------



## kramer222

Oh, that bacon beer is terrible. 

Single 31-year-old male from Portland, Oregon! Hello, everyone!


----------



## DCTooTall

FWIW.... I live.    I've been busy between work, Holidays, Baby, and everything else and just haven't had the time (or desire in the free time I did have) to hop on the DIS.      Glad to see everyone is getting along just fine around here without me,   and  to all the newbies!  

  I hope everyone had a good holiday season....   and the post-holiday hangovers (physicial and financial) aren't too bad. 




TekMickey said:


> Well, there was a conversation about bacon and some pictures were posted, and then more pictures and it went too far.
> Some people were Banned, and then everyone apologised and everything was ok.
> But it just brought to light that there was potential for some topics to get out of hand and needed to be someplace more private than a family board.





goofyfigment said:


> Wow being banned over bacon! Who would have thought





ctnurse said:


> I can't even imagine how pictures of bacon can get out of hand, maybe those DISdads are even crazier than the SSC.  I can't remember such a scandal here.



 I dunno.... My one warning (and entire thread conversation deletion) came over in a Tag Fairy thread that also had a lot to do with Bacon.       I think I had become desensitized thanks to this group.


----------



## NJDiva

So you're the reason the tag fairy is gone!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> So you're the reason the tag fairy is gone!



Don't look at me.    My hand-slap and conversation deletion came before I got my first tag....  which I had for a few hours before I ended up getting Boo-Boo'd.

....also noticing that my sparkly is now missing too after being gone for awhile....


----------



## Offsides

I've not posted here in FOREVER, but I just thought I would drop by and say hey. I wasn't hugely active here before but y'all are fun and always entertained me, so yeah. 

I'm currently experiencing the winter blues so I've been taking (multiple and prolonged) study breaks to come here and procrastinate


----------



## TweedleMe

Hey all, 23 M NJ here...single and ready to mingle


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So I decided to go to Disney Quest today.  Wow. Lol. I miss this place. So much fun!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Next time im at Disney i need to go there its been so long


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> So I decided to go to Disney Quest today.  Wow. Lol. I miss this place. So much fun!!



I have never been there, I may have to make it part of the list for this year


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

It's very fun. I popped over to Splitsville. I wanted to try their food. Heard that the sushi rivals Cali Grill. Will have pic if you guy want them.


----------



## brandi24

TweedleMe said:
			
		

> Hey all, 23 M NJ here...single and ready to mingle



Hi Mike and so am I


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> It's very fun. I popped over to Splitsville. I wanted to try their food. Heard that the sushi rivals Cali Grill. Will have pic if you guy want them.



well when I get there in May, I will have to make a point of going to both...and yeah, let us know about the sushi...


----------



## KaylaSue22

Hello everyone! New to this site and would like to join this chat! Nothing interesting for me to say right now but thought I would say hello!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

What I find at age 36 is that there is no chance in finding what I am looking for in a woman .


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

What I really want to find out is why are younger women so against a guy my age?


----------



## goofyfigment

Disneyandphilliesfan said:
			
		

> What I find at age 36 is that there is no chance in finding what I am looking for in a woman .



I hear you on that one! Im 35 and decided ill probably just remain single. Sad but probably true


----------



## KaylaSue22

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> What I really want to find out is why are younger women so against a guy my age?



I am a younger woman and I have nothing against men your age haha I actually rarely find men attractive unless they are least 30  and what is it you are looking for in a woman?


----------



## unbrelievable

Aww fellas, no need to resign yourself to being forever alone, I'm sure there's somebody out there for you guys. It's just a matter of finding the right one.


----------



## Offsides

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> What I find at age 36 is that there is no chance in finding what I am looking for in a woman .



I second whoever asked what you're looking for.

I don't think 36 is that old at all. Then again I'm not one to talk since I am nearing 30 and am feeling like this:


----------



## goofyfigment

Offsides said:
			
		

> I second whoever asked what you're looking for.
> 
> I don't think 36 is that old at all. Then again I'm not one to talk since I am nearing 30 and am feeling like this:



Im a female but most guys ive meet dont understand my love of Disney. It may just be the town i live in but most guys rather spend their time at a bar, im over that!


----------



## ashmarie06

I just want to find someone who is serious!   Oh and shares my love for Disney! 

I'm 25 and I'm sure ill be single forever.  How sad!


----------



## Offsides

goofyfigment said:


> Im a female but most guys ive meet dont understand my love of Disney. It may just be the town i live in but most guys rather spend their time at a bar, im over that!



That's me as well.


----------



## NJDiva

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> What I find at age 36 is that there is no chance in finding what I am looking for in a woman .





Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> What I really want to find out is why are younger women so against a guy my age?





goofyfigment said:


> I hear you on that one! Im 35 and decided ill probably just remain single. Sad but probably true





KaylaSue22 said:


> I am a younger woman and I have nothing against men your age haha I actually rarely find men attractive unless they are least 30  and what is it you are looking for in a woman?





unbrelievable said:


> Aww fellas, no need to resign yourself to being forever alone, I'm sure there's somebody out there for you guys. It's just a matter of finding the right one.





Offsides said:


> I second whoever asked what you're looking for.
> 
> I don't think 36 is that old at all. Then again I'm not one to talk since I am nearing 30 and am feeling like this:





goofyfigment said:


> Im a female but most guys ive meet dont understand my love of Disney. It may just be the town i live in but most guys rather spend their time at a bar, im over that!





ashmarie06 said:


> I just want to find someone who is serious!   Oh and shares my love for Disney!
> 
> I'm 25 and I'm sure ill be single forever.  How sad!





Offsides said:


> That's me as well.



I will have to tell you all that in this thread alone, we have had several members find their prince/princess and I think that most of them said the same thing...so it is very possible for you all to find that one person who get's your love for Disney. so hang out with us here, have some cool conversations and meet some pretty awesome people...you never know when pixie dust will be sprinkled upon you!


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> I will have to tell you all that in this thread alone, we have had several members find their prince/princess and I think that most of them said the same thing...so it is very possible for you all to find that one person who get's your love for Disney. so hang out with us here, have some cool conversations and meet some pretty awesome people...you never know when pixie dust will be sprinkled upon you!



I couldn't have said it any better! 

Diva is right, there have been some great friendships and even some romantic ones that have developed through this thread over the last few years.  And don't be afraid of the distance either, these days you can be anywhere in the world in a day.  Please take my word for it, you can make a LDR work and you can always meet halfway at Disney.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I couldn't have said it any better!
> 
> Diva is right, there have been some great friendships and even some romantic ones that have developed through this thread over the last few years.  And don't be afraid of the distance either, these days you can be anywhere in the world in a day.  Please take my word for it, you can make a LDR work and you can always meet halfway at Disney.



You should know sweetie.  

To the others looking for a Prince/Princess.  They are out there.  But trust me, find the friends first.  Once you are friends, the rest is easy.  Its important to not look at each potential meet up as a "date" or a "hook up".  Be open to just developing long term friendships first.  This is a great place to start.  I probably have a good 25 to 30 friends or more, long term friends, that I have met from this site on my many trips to WDW.  I cherish those friendships. That is where relationships are developed. Good luck to you all and hang out here and chat a while.  Have fun and don't get caught up in the whole "I need a relationship now" thing. You might end up chatting here with your future love. You never know.


----------



## goofyfigment

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> You should know sweetie.
> 
> To the others looking for a Prince/Princess.  They are out there.  But trust me, find the friends first.  Once you are friends, the rest is easy.  Its important to not look at each potential meet up as a "date" or a "hook up".  Be open to just developing long term friendships first.  This is a great place to start.  I probably have a good 25 to 30 friends or more, long term friends, that I have met from this site on my many trips to WDW.  I cherish those friendships. That is where relationships are developed. Good luck to you all and hang out here and chat a while.  Have fun and don't get caught up in the whole "I need a relationship now" thing. You might end up chatting here with your future love. You never know.



That's exactly how i feel. It drives me batty when people rush things! To have others who share my love of Disney and dont think its crazy to go every year is all i need!


----------



## Renacuajo

ashmarie06 said:


> I just want to find someone who is serious!   Oh and shares my love for Disney!
> 
> I'm 25 and I'm sure ill be single forever.  How sad!



Hey now, being single isn't terrible. Plus, you're better off single than one of those girls that complain that their boyfriends hate going to WDW. I roll my eyes every time I hear that. Not much easier for us guys, unfortunately.


----------



## DMass

Renacuajo said:


> Hey now, being single isn't terrible. Plus, you're better off single than one of those girls that complain that their boyfriends hate going to WDW. I roll my eyes every time I hear that. Not much easier for us guys, unfortunately.



No, being single isn't terrible, but don't give up trying to find someone.


----------



## ctnurse

It is so great to see new people posting!  Welcome to everyone.


----------



## ashmarie06

Renacuajo said:
			
		

> Hey now, being single isn't terrible. Plus, you're better off single than one of those girls that complain that their boyfriends hate going to WDW. I roll my eyes every time I hear that. Not much easier for us guys, unfortunately.



It's not terrible... But it's not ideal. I hope I find someone one day.  I'm not in a rush, persay,


----------



## ILGoofy

New here, and I just read all 25 pages to catch up. Is there an award for that? 

I'm early thirties, but when it comes to Disney, I'm closer to 10 years old. Anybody going in September?


----------



## Offsides

I got sent home from my clinical today (nursing school, oh the joys!) because apparently I have the plague. Blah. Not to mention I have a test tomorrow and a test Thursday. Not stressed at all. Nope!


----------



## brandi24

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> That's exactly how i feel. It drives me batty when people rush things! To have others who share my love of Disney and dont think its crazy to go every year is all i need!



agreed!!!


----------



## brandi24

Disneyandphilliesfan said:
			
		

> What I find at age 36 is that there is no chance in finding what I am looking for in a woman .



im new to this disboard and its always good to meet people who share disney as an interest. so Hi!!


----------



## brandi24

Hi im new and from Michigan and would love to meet some new friends who share a love for disney! I have a facebook to PM to whoever.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Losing my job back in November put me back a few months. But. I made it my goal to be living I'm Orlando by the first day of Food and Wine Festival this year.


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Losing my job back in November put me back a few months. But. I made it my goal to be living I'm Orlando by the first day of Food and Wine Festival this year.



I knew you could do it, congrats!

And welcome to all the new people!  Good to see new people posting in here!


----------



## TweedleMe

Just to get some discussion going...

What would your ideal Disney date be?

Mine would be early dinner at 'Ohana then get Dole Whip (I'm obsessed) at Captain Cook's and eat it on the beach at Polynesian and watch the fireworks.

Ohana is my favorite restaurant and Polynesian is my favorite resort, oh and dole whip is my favorite disney food lol...best date ever


----------



## ashmarie06

TweedleMe said:
			
		

> Just to get some discussion going...
> 
> What would your ideal Disney date be?
> 
> Mine would be early dinner at 'Ohana then get Dole Whip (I'm obsessed) at Captain Cook's and eat it on the beach at Polynesian and watch the fireworks.
> 
> Ohana is my favorite restaurant and Polynesian is my favorite resort, oh and dole whip is my favorite disney food lol...best date ever



Love!


----------



## KaylaSue22

TweedleMe said:
			
		

> Just to get some discussion going...
> 
> What would your ideal Disney date be?
> 
> Mine would be early dinner at 'Ohana then get Dole Whip (I'm obsessed) at Captain Cook's and eat it on the beach at Polynesian and watch the fireworks.
> 
> Ohana is my favorite restaurant and Polynesian is my favorite resort, oh and dole whip is my favorite disney food lol...best date ever



I was just asked this the other day and honestly I had almost your exact answer!!! I added spending the day in a park but besides that you got it just right! Also if still having fun and not tired heading to boardwalk to Atlantic dance hall or jellyrolls sounds good to me!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ashmarie06 said:


> It's not terrible... But it's not ideal. I hope I find someone one day.  I'm not in a rush, persay,



I am 51, been married a couple times and have finally found the love of my life.  Don't rush it.  Love happens at the strangest times. . .lol.  Also, my guy likes Disney. . .and puts up with my total obsession. . .lol.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> I am 51, been married a couple times and have finally found the love of my life.  Don't rush it.  Love happens at the strangest times. . .lol.  Also, my guy likes Disney. . .and puts up with my total obsession. . .lol.



Darcy. You hit a 5 instead of 4 when you put you age. Just wanted to let you know


----------



## Brocktoon

TweedleMe said:


> Just to get some discussion going...
> 
> What would your ideal Disney date be?
> 
> Mine would be early dinner at 'Ohana then get Dole Whip (I'm obsessed) at Captain Cook's and eat it on the beach at Polynesian and watch the fireworks.
> 
> Ohana is my favorite restaurant and Polynesian is my favorite resort, oh and dole whip is my favorite disney food lol...best date ever


 
Over the years seeing all WDW has to offer, it's hard to pick one ideal plan. I like options:

1) Yachtsman, then boardwalk onto Jellyrolls

2) Epcot Plan - Start with drinks and food at Tutto Gusto. Snack around WS. End up at La Cava del Tequila followed by Illuminations

3) Around Halloween/Christmas: Dinner at Artist Point. Ft Wilderness carriage ride to check out holiday decorations. Head over to Poly for Lapu Lapu's on beach for Wishes

Temp was 9F outside my house this morning ... definately starting to think about a warmer weather vacation for Food&Wine Fest this year


----------



## goofyfigment

TweedleMe said:
			
		

> Just to get some discussion going...
> 
> What would your ideal Disney date be?
> 
> Mine would be early dinner at 'Ohana then get Dole Whip (I'm obsessed) at Captain Cook's and eat it on the beach at Polynesian and watch the fireworks.
> 
> Ohana is my favorite restaurant and Polynesian is my favorite resort, oh and dole whip is my favorite disney food lol...best date ever



All depends on the "type" of date.

1. Day date. Would be a day at Epcot riding the rides, lunch and drinks at WS and watching illuminations.

2. Night date. Dinner at yachtsman following by jellyrolls.  If there is a big game on we could go to ESPN instead ( yes im female and understand the importance of sports).


----------



## DefLepard

TweedleMe said:


> Just to get some discussion going...
> 
> What would your ideal Disney date be?
> 
> Mine would be early dinner at 'Ohana then get Dole Whip (I'm obsessed) at Captain Cook's and eat it on the beach at Polynesian and watch the fireworks.
> 
> Ohana is my favorite restaurant and Polynesian is my favorite resort, oh and dole whip is my favorite disney food lol...best date ever



I'll join in this topic

1) Have a nice afternoon in the outdoor jacuzzi & pool of your Bay Lake Resort, and then view the Electrical Water Pageant from the beach or dock with a drink to toast the day

2) Play the carnival games at the Boardwalk then head to Atlantic Dance Hall

3) I also love to stay at the Port Orleans, so being together on the boat ride between the Port Orleans Resort & Downtown Disney on the Sassagoula River at night is a very nice date night experience


----------



## DIS_MERI

Just got home from taking 4 girls to see Disney on Ice 

Was a fun show and a nice Disney fix; the girls all loved it.  DD16 is going to be quite the ally in getting DH to do Disney stuff, the whole outing was her idea 



As far as the whole dating thing goes, it really is true that you never know when you will find someone.  I used to dog POF, but then I used it anyway, lol.  And there was this guy from POF that I mentioned on here (or, a previous version of this thread) that I was supposed to go out with, but was thinking about canceling because I thought he was telling me what I wanted to hear....well, apparently he did a good job because we got married last month   The important thing, I think, is to figure out what is really important to you and find someone looking for close to the same thing.  I'm 37, and was single for 4 years because I wanted to find my Mr. Right, and not just Mr. Right Now.  I would have waited longer, if needed, to make sure I found someone who was right for me


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Sorry I have been out of the loop lately on here.  My parents started their treck to Florida last week and the odd year curse hit again. The camper broke down in NC and they came home until the camper could get fixed.

I have been busy...sat outside last weekend in the chilly cold for a hockey game (Saturday wasn't bad, but Sunday was brutal with wind).


----------



## Graeme

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Darcy. You hit a 5 instead of 4 when you put you age. Just wanted to let you know



Smooth!


----------



## disneypryncess

Just jumping in....

I agree that we should wait for the person who is right for us.....but I also get how frustrating it can be while we are trying to find that person.

Here to hoping we all find some sane, happy, Disney loving princes/princesses in the New Year!


----------



## Offsides

DIS_MERI said:


> As far as the whole dating thing goes, it really is true that you never know when you will find someone.  I used to dog POF, but then I used it anyway, lol.  And there was this guy from POF that I mentioned on here (or, a previous version of this thread) that I was supposed to go out with, but was thinking about canceling because I thought he was telling me what I wanted to hear....well, apparently he did a good job because we got married last month   The important thing, I think, is to figure out what is really important to you and find someone looking for close to the same thing.  I'm 37, and was single for 4 years because I wanted to find my Mr. Right, and not just Mr. Right Now.  I would have waited longer, if needed, to make sure I found someone who was right for me



This is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Brocktoon

1Grumpy9 said:


> I have been busy...sat outside last weekend in the chilly cold for a hockey game (Saturday wasn't bad, but Sunday was brutal with wind).


 

I don't mind colder weather, but these temps have been crazy the past few days. I've preferred cooler weather to warm in general, but when the temp drops below 10F, I've had my fill. I don't know how the folks in the more northern US get used to it. Looks like more reasonable upper 20s will start heading into the weekend


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Brocktoon said:


> I don't mind colder weather, but these temps have been crazy the past few days. I've preferred cooler weather to warm in general, but when the temp drops below 10F, I've had my fill. I don't know how the folks in the more northern US get used to it. Looks like more reasonable upper 20s will start heading into the weekend



Sitting outside on Saturday with the temps around 50, it was gorgeous.  Sunday the wind kicked up and we all had 3 layers on and blankets wrapped around us.  I was supposed to sit outside at another game on Tuesday, but with the night time temps around the 10's, I wasn't going to sit outside again.


----------



## Offsides

Brocktoon said:


> I don't mind colder weather, but these temps have been crazy the past few days. I've preferred cooler weather to warm in general, but when the temp drops below 10F, I've had my fill. I don't know how the folks in the more northern US get used to it. Looks like more reasonable upper 20s will start heading into the weekend



I hate the super cold. It's been brutal here and I've been feeling like I am dying (being sick has not helped). I definitely prefer warmer weather. 

I would sit outside and freeze for hockey though! If the Winter Classic hadn't been cancelled this year, I would've been out there bundled up with all the crazies.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I have never been there, I may have to make it part of the list for this year



 Sounds like a plan for the next meet....   A SSC Astro Blaster tourney would be a lot of fun.  



NJDiva said:


> well when I get there in May, I will have to make a point of going to both...and yeah, let us know about the sushi...



  They did a review on Splitsville and the Sushi on last week's podcast.  It seems that it was pretty good,  and they will let you also order "off Menu" since the official menu is geared towards the novice sushi types.



KaylaSue22 said:


> Hello everyone! New to this site and would like to join this chat! Nothing interesting for me to say right now but thought I would say hello!



 to the group!



Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> What I find at age 36 is that there is no chance in finding what I am looking for in a woman .


 
 I Call BullSh.....   

  I'm not that much younger and recently managed to find someone.    It'll happen,   just don't stress too much and it'll come when you least expect it.




NJDiva said:


> I will have to tell you all that in this thread alone, we have had several members find their prince/princess and I think that most of them said the same thing...so it is very possible for you all to find that one person who get's your love for Disney. so hang out with us here, have some cool conversations and meet some pretty awesome people...you never know when pixie dust will be sprinkled upon you!







ctnurse said:


> It is so great to see new people posting!  Welcome to everyone.



 Agreed!

 to all the newbies who've recently joined the thread!  We always love having new people join us around here,   so feel free to pull up a chair and order up a drink.   I'm sure we can find the bartender around here someplace. 



ILGoofy said:


> New here, and I just read all 25 pages to catch up. Is there an award for that?
> 
> I'm early thirties, but when it comes to Disney, I'm closer to 10 years old. Anybody going in September?



    We gave up LONG ago on trying to "catch" up on the threads.    Our past several SSC threads (I think this is thread 4 or 5 now) had a tendency to move way too fast and be so topically ADD that it was almost impossible to keep up,  and in just 3 or 4 pages we'd jump between 5-8 different conversation topics.  

  So the moral of this story,   Don't feel like you need to be all caught up to get the most from this thread and the cool people who occupy it.




goofyfigment said:


> All depends on the "type" of date.
> 
> 1. Day date. Would be a day at Epcot riding the rides, lunch and drinks at WS and watching illuminations.
> 
> 2. Night date. Dinner at yachtsman following by jellyrolls.  If there is a big game on we could go to ESPN instead ( yes im female and understand the importance of sports).



What if it's an all day date?

  Funny thing,  my first "Disney date" with my Fiance wasn't really planned as such,  [was planned as just hanging out with a SSC friend on my arrival day],  but it was a blast.

I arrived in Florida and headed off to EPCOT.   She met me shortly after I got there.

We spent the late morning/Early afternoon going around the World Showcase enjoying Food&Wine goodies and the occasional ride and show.     From there,  we hopped over to MGM Via the International Gateway.   Some rides at MGM.... and a visit to the Tune Inn for a real meal and more drinks.   Then Back to EPCOT...and rode SSE on our way out of the park.

From there,   we went over to my resort so I could check in,   and get changed/cleaned up so we could go to Universal and Citywalk.    We then spent the night club hopping and dancing around Citywalk until they closed.

All in all,   a very enjoyable day.




1Grumpy9 said:


> Sorry I have been out of the loop lately on here.  My parents started their treck to Florida last week and the odd year curse hit again. The camper broke down in NC and they came home until the camper could get fixed.
> 
> I have been busy...sat outside last weekend in the chilly cold for a hockey game (Saturday wasn't bad, but Sunday was brutal with wind).



How was the Outdoor Classic?   I would've loved to go,  but sadly was in NJ during the game since I had other things that I needed to do.    Thankfully,  the NHL finally decided to stop *****ing and start playing this weekend... so I did get a hockey fix.....even if my team is off to a horrible start.   Oh well....


----------



## Offsides

DCTooTall said:


> How was the Outdoor Classic?   I would've loved to go,  but sadly was in NJ during the game since I had other things that I needed to do.    Thankfully,  the NHL finally decided to stop *****ing and start playing this weekend... so I did get a hockey fix.....even if my team is off to a horrible start.   Oh well....



You're not the only one. The Wings are terrible this year and are having absolutely no luck with staying away from injuries/illness. Ugh.


----------



## megan_in_pink

It is ok the wings will never do as badly as the leafs 

So cold over here in montreal that I am jumping back in tonight.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Darcy. You hit a 5 instead of 4 when you put you age. Just wanted to let you know



Darlin, you can score points with me anytime. . .thanks. . .no folks, it truly is 51. . .lol. Hugs all.


----------



## Brocktoon

I was silly excited that the NHL was finally starting the season ... football and hockey are my sports to watch. Of course over the the week I've had the joy of watching the Flyers get hobbled with injuries already. Hey, they actually won a game last night!


----------



## peteanddebbie

It is nice to have hockey back.  The Devils are off to a good start, so I am happy.  Last time they had a short season, the Devils won the cup.  Here's to another


----------



## Offsides

The Wings are hurting big time without Lidstrom. I'm not so excited for this season, ha ha. Guess I will have to focus on my second hockey love, the Habs.

Flyers have a lot of injuries as well? It's hard with the season so short to make any sort of recovery if you fall behind in points. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Brocktoon

Offsides said:


> Flyers have a lot of injuries as well? It's hard with the season so short to make any sort of recovery if you fall behind in points. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


 
Flyers are destroyed on the forwards front. Hartnell is out for 4-8 weeks, and Briere is still hurting, as well as Rinaldo. Flyers also lost a defensemen last night. They're signing Mike Knuble today to help out, but with the short season who knows what's gonna happen next


----------



## Offsides

Brocktoon said:


> Flyers are destroyed on the forwards front. Hartnell is out for 4-8 weeks, and Briere is still hurting, as well as Rinaldo. Flyers also lost a defensemen last night. They're signing Mike Knuble today to help out, but with the short season who knows what's gonna happen next



Well. We can wallow in misery together. All the Wings d-men are injured and our forwards aren't producing. Knuble was at our training camp. I like him. I also love Giroux. 

I am actually surprised they're having a season. I didn't think it was going to happen.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> How was the Outdoor Classic?   I would've loved to go,  but sadly was in NJ during the game since I had other things that I needed to do.    Thankfully,  the NHL finally decided to stop *****ing and start playing this weekend... so I did get a hockey fix.....even if my team is off to a horrible start.   Oh well....



Umm...it was ok...To me (which I sit right next to the Bears bench) I sat too far away from the rink.  I could barely see the blue lines.  We were on the west side of the stadium and we were about 30 yards away.  We had a lot of fun on Sautrday at the Alumni game and that was really cool.  The Bears lost in OT (just like last year).  We sat there with the wind whipping at our faces and said to each other, "in the summer when we are complaining about us sweating...remember what we felt like there"

I am glad I went, but I don't know if I would do it again.

Now it is on to the AHL All Star Game in Providence.

The Caps are dealing with the the new coaches system which I have dealt with for the first 4 month of the AHL season.  IT SUCKS!!!  It is the most boring hockey you have ever seen and it is showing as they are 0-3!!!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I'm excited Hockey is back.  Of course that's easy to say when the Blackhawks are 4-0-0 so far!


----------



## DefLepard

I just read this morning that the Flower and Garden Festival is going to have 

Specialty drinks will include:- *Dole Whip with Spiced Rum*

I have had many a Dole Whip but never with Rum


----------



## ctnurse

DefLepard said:


> I just read this morning that the Flower and Garden Festival is going to have
> 
> Specialty drinks will include:- *Dole Whip with Spiced Rum*
> 
> I have had many a Dole Whip but never with Rum



I want one, no wait I want two with an extra shot of rum.

With all this hockey talk, I didn't have anything to contribute, but lets talk about drinks or shoes, and I am back in business.  
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## megan_in_pink

Dole whip with rum. Mmmmm could use a few after this week!

Happy saterday everyone!


----------



## Offsides

DefLepard said:


> I just read this morning that the Flower and Garden Festival is going to have
> 
> Specialty drinks will include:- *Dole Whip with Spiced Rum*
> 
> I have had many a Dole Whip but never with Rum



I tried to Dole Whip for the first time last year. I was SO excited to try it because everybody always raves about them... and then I didn't like it. I was so disappointed!

I wonder if the rum would help. Hmm...


----------



## goofyfigment

I had my first Dole whip float at xmas and asked myself why i waited so long. Now add rum and i think that would be a little piece of heaven


----------



## beachphotog

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> I had my first Dole whip float at xmas and asked myself why i waited so long. Now add rum and i think that would be a little piece of heaven



Agreed!y first dole whip was a thing of beauty. And quickly followed by my second!


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I am a newbie to this thread, hello all.  I love dole whip and spiced rum.  The combo would be great.


----------



## Brocktoon

Never really had the huge Dole Whip love.  It's not bad, but after everything I had heard, it came across almost a bit too sweet.  I actually prefer the citrus swirl to the Dole Whip.  Of Course throw some rum in it and I'm down!

Snacks that _did_ live up to my expectation:
- The fresh fruit and nutella waffle sandwich at Sleepy Hollow
- The King (Elvis) cupcake at POP food court ... chocolate cupcake with banana filling, peanut butter frosting and candied bacon


----------



## TweedleMe

Dole Whip with Rum...yes please!

I just found out there are other places in the US that have Dole Whip, I'm from Jersey and there's a place in PA that sells it, I might have to make a trip soon. Apparently there is a lot of places near Syracuse that sell it.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I want one, no wait I want two with an extra shot of rum.
> 
> With all this hockey talk, I didn't have anything to contribute, but lets talk about drinks or shoes, and I am back in business.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.



We really haven't talked shoes in awhile, that used to be a regular topic!!!

I have never had the dole whip, but maybe with some rum I'd try it!


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> Sorry I have been out of the loop lately on here.  My parents started their treck to Florida last week and the odd year curse hit again. The camper broke down in NC and they came home until the camper could get fixed.
> 
> I have been busy...sat outside last weekend in the chilly cold for a hockey game (Saturday wasn't bad, but Sunday was brutal with wind).



my daughter came up from Orlando to sit in the cold for those 2 games..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

TweedleMe said:


> Dole Whip with Rum...yes please!
> 
> I just found out there are other places in the US that have Dole Whip, I'm from Jersey and there's a place in PA that sells it, I might have to make a trip soon. Apparently there is a lot of places near Syracuse that sell it.



would thaat place in PA, be Knoebels Grove, by chance


----------



## MICKEY88

disneypryncess said:


> Just jumping in....
> 
> I agree that we should wait for the person who is right for us.....but I also get how frustrating it can be while we are trying to find that person.
> 
> Here to hoping we all find some sane, happy, Disney loving princes/princesses in the New Year!



sigh.... everyone wants a Prince or Princess

nobody wants a


----------



## MICKEY88

DefLepard said:


> I just read this morning that the Flower and Garden Festival is going to have
> 
> Specialty drinks will include:- *Dole Whip with Spiced Rum*
> 
> I have had many a Dole Whip but never with Rum



sounds like a waste of good rum to me


----------



## goofyfigment

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> sigh.... everyone wants a Prince or Princess
> 
> nobody wants a



Pirates are acceptable if they bring rum :happy:


----------



## MICKEY88

goofyfigment said:


> Pirates are acceptable if they bring rum :happy:



acceptable. ??


----------



## KaylaSue22

I am myself a princess but very into the whole taken to a new life by a pirate sort of thing


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I wouldn't mind being taken to a new life by a pirate.  I would also like a good shot of rum.  I need a good drink.


----------



## TweedleMe

MICKEY88 said:


> would thaat place in PA, be Knoebels Grove, by chance



Dutch Wonderland in Lancaster has it... not sure where Knoebels Grove is


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hi everyone, all this talk of "pineapple" (dole whip) and rum brought me out of lurking mode.  

As far as the whole pirate/prince arguement. . .I must say that it takes a pirate to keep me in check (I do have a rather strong personality) but a prince to keep me.  The longer I am with my man the more the pirate comes to light and the prince takes a back seat. . .makes me love him even more.

I am heading out to WDW today because its either that or sit around staring at my clean apartment wondering what I should do today.  Its supposed to reach 78 degrees today, clear and sunny.  Yay. I can wear jeans and a tee shirt and be comfortable.  No jacket required.  Actually, going to see a friend today who is planning on swimming at OKW today with the kids. . .guess I will bring a swim suit.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Have fun today.  I am jealous you have such nice weather.  It is suppose to get up to 33 here today.


----------



## bentopher

Hi!  Thought I'd jump in...
I've been on the DIS board for almost a year now.  
Next trip for me and my boys is coming up in May!  
They know we are going, but don't know we are going for Star Wars Weekend.. very excited about that!

I'm 34.. from Ontario, Canada.  I'm about 20 min outside of Buffalo.

Hoping to meet some new friends who are Disney lovers


----------



## MICKEY88

TweedleMe said:


> Dutch Wonderland in Lancaster has it... not sure where Knoebels Grove is



that is because Knoebels Grove is one of the best kept secrets in PA.  it is an old fashioned park, no fence you walk right in  and pay for rides,, they have received numerous awards for best amusement park food   lots of trees...


----------



## Offsides

MICKEY88 said:


> that is because Knoebels Grove is one of the best kept secrets in PA.  it is an old fashioned park, no fence you walk right in  and pay for rides,, they have received numerous awards for best amusement park food   lots of trees...



I love Knoebels Grove! My dad's cousins live in Williamsport and I would sometimes stay with them in the summer for a week or two growing up and we always went there. Nobody else I know has ever heard of it. Very cool


----------



## ahoff

And a pretty good old wooden roller coaster!


----------



## MICKEY88

Offsides said:


> I love Knoebels Grove! My dad's cousins live in Williamsport and I would sometimes stay with them in the summer for a week or two growing up and we always went there. Nobody else I know has ever heard of it. Very cool



I've been to 2 dismeets at knoebels


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Did everyone have a fun weekend? I had my 11 yo nephew's bday party on Saturday always good to get together with the family.


----------



## ILGoofy

Donald_Quackers said:


> I'm excited Hockey is back.  Of course that's easy to say when the Blackhawks are 4-0-0 so far!



6-0-0! Yay!


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I had a great weekend.  Didn't do much but it was still a good one.


----------



## DMass

mikesdisneymom said:


> I had a great weekend.  Didn't do much but it was still a good one.



Every weekend is good as long as I don't have to go into work.


----------



## LunaMini

Great weekend here too! Was Dads Birthday on Saturday so had great fun making a Space Invaders cake for him! I have a slight addiction to cake decorating, so was the perfect excuse to get baking!
Unfortunately it was back to work this morning, but I shared some cake and this seemed to cheer everyone's Monday up a bit!


----------



## mikesdisneymom

You are correct there.  I own my own business, so it is hard for me to have days off.


----------



## Offsides

MICKEY88 said:


> I've been to 2 dismeets at knoebels



Awesome. 

My weekend was nice but this morning was awful. Did anyone else get blasted by this wonderful winter ice storm? Every school in the surrounding area was closed, except for mine. I slid the whole way there. It's warmed up a bit and everything turned to rain so it is not treacherous driving anymore, but it is just really cold and ick out. I need summer!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Offsides said:


> Awesome.
> 
> My weekend was nice but this morning was awful. Did anyone else get blasted by this wonderful winter ice storm? Every school in the surrounding area was closed, except for mine. I slid the whole way there. It's warmed up a bit and everything turned to rain so it is not treacherous driving anymore, but it is just really cold and ick out. I need summer!



This weather has been brutal all week.I feel your pain.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Just a few more weeks till baseball and my Phillies signed 2 more players today .Maybe I can have another magical year like 2008 when I was wearing all my Phillies stuff at the Magic Kingdom on the day of game 1 of the World Series.


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> I just read this morning that the Flower and Garden Festival is going to have
> 
> Specialty drinks will include:- *Dole Whip with Spiced Rum*
> 
> I have had many a Dole Whip but never with Rum



 I heard about that this weekend.  I'm really wishing I could make a trip down there.

Then again....   you know if it's a hit,  It'll be back for the F&W,   so I guess I'll just have to wait.   (I'm guessing....The Hawaii booth if it returns.)




Offsides said:


> I tried to Dole Whip for the first time last year. I was SO excited to try it because everybody always raves about them... and then I didn't like it. I was so disappointed!
> 
> I wonder if the rum would help. Hmm...



  Rum always helps.  



mikesdisneymom said:


> I am a newbie to this thread, hello all.  I love dole whip and spiced rum.  The combo would be great.



 to the thread!



TweedleMe said:


> Dole Whip with Rum...yes please!
> 
> I just found out there are other places in the US that have Dole Whip, I'm from Jersey and there's a place in PA that sells it, I might have to make a trip soon. Apparently there is a lot of places near Syracuse that sell it.



  Knoebels,  and Dutch Wonderland.   



taramoz said:


> We really haven't talked shoes in awhile, that used to be a regular topic!!!
> 
> I have never had the dole whip, but maybe with some rum I'd try it!



  You've NEVER had a Dole Whip?!  How did that happen?!!



MICKEY88 said:


> sigh.... everyone wants a Prince or Princess
> 
> nobody wants a



  How can someone know what they want,  if they've never experienced it?  



nurse.darcy said:


> I am heading out to WDW today because its either that or sit around staring at my clean apartment wondering what I should do today.  Its supposed to reach 78 degrees today, clear and sunny.  Yay. I can wear jeans and a tee shirt and be comfortable.  No jacket required.  Actually, going to see a friend today who is planning on swimming at OKW today with the kids. . .guess I will bring a swim suit.



  May you die a horrible painful death!  That's just cruel to those of us who've been dealing with temps and windchills that are low enough to still qualify for children's rates at the parks....







bentopher said:


> Hi!  Thought I'd jump in...
> I've been on the DIS board for almost a year now.
> Next trip for me and my boys is coming up in May!
> They know we are going, but don't know we are going for Star Wars Weekend.. very excited about that!
> 
> I'm 34.. from Ontario, Canada.  I'm about 20 min outside of Buffalo.
> 
> Hoping to meet some new friends who are Disney lovers



 to the SSC!!   Feel free to join into the conversations!



MICKEY88 said:


> that is because Knoebels Grove is one of the best kept secrets in PA.  it is an old fashioned park, no fence you walk right in  and pay for rides,, they have received numerous awards for best amusement park food   lots of trees...



 And if you go during certain high-rainfall times of year,   You can even enjoy their awesome rapids ride or go swimming from ride to ride!


----------



## Offsides

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> This weather has been brutal all week.I feel your pain.



I am about done with winter for sure! I got spoiled last winter. It barely snowed and wasnt all that cold.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> You've NEVER had a Dole Whip?!  How did that happen?!!



In my defense I don't like sweets!  I have thought about trying it just to say I did...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Haha. It was a nice 75 degrees here in Jacksonville today! Felt so nice! Really wish it would rain though, all this dang pollen here make my silver car look gold. It's disgusting looking.

As for the Dole Whip w/ Rum. I will let you guys and gals know how it is. I plan on going down for at least two weekends for Flower and Garden. I'm into photography, so I want to get some sweet shots (of things other than flowers)!


----------



## KaylaSue22

Ugh, I need to move down there! It was cold again here today! I have a lot of family down in Jacksonville and St Augustine so one day I will move down there!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1Rum always helps.
> 
> 2.How can someone know what they want,  if they've never experienced it?
> 
> 
> 
> 3And if you go during certain high-rainfall times of year,   You can even enjoy their awesome rapids ride or go swimming from ride to ride!



1, it certainly does
2. very true, you know what they say. once you've tried Calico Jack, you never go back

3. best waterpark ever


----------



## DMass

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Haha. It was a nice 75 degrees here in Jacksonville today! Felt so nice!



It's a brisk 19 degrees this morning in Mass. 

It's that cold where if you breathe thru your nose the nostrils stick together.


----------



## TekMickey

taramoz said:


> In my defense I don't like sweets! I have thought about trying it just to say I did...


 
Everybody says they want to go to heaven.  What I call a little slice of heaven sits right there at Aloha Isle, and you are not sure if you want to try it?   

Goodmorning all, 
 Welcome and hello to all the new peeps that showed up in the last two weeks.

PO-Riverside Royal Guest rooms were AWESOME!!!!!  My daughter loved it, so that means I loved it.   The LED headboards are too cool.  Its like your own version of Wishes right there above your head.  The room décor was well done.  One of the best decorated rooms I have stayed in so far.

Weather is suppose to be nasty here today.  There is a mean little swirly coming through between 10am-5pm.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> in my defense i don't like sweets!  I have thought about trying it just to say i did...



DO EET!!


That is all


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Haha. It was a nice 75 degrees here in Jacksonville today! Felt so nice! Really wish it would rain though, all this dang pollen here make my silver car look gold. It's disgusting looking.
> 
> As for the Dole Whip w/ Rum. I will let you guys and gals know how it is. I plan on going down for at least two weekends for Flower and Garden. I'm into photography, so I want to get some sweet shots (of things other than flowers)!



I'll be there in May for my birthday, let me know if you're gonna be around and we can take some cool shots of things other than flowers!


----------



## NJDiva

TekMickey said:


> Everybody says they want to go to heaven.  What I call a little slice of heaven sits right there at Aloha Isle, and you are not sure if you want to try it?
> 
> Goodmorning all,
> Welcome and hello to all the new peeps that showed up in the last two weeks.
> 
> PO-Riverside Royal Guest rooms were AWESOME!!!!!  My daughter loved it, so that means I loved it.   The LED headboards are too cool.  Its like your own version of Wishes right there above your head.  The room décor was well done.  One of the best decorated rooms I have stayed in so far.
> 
> Weather is suppose to be nasty here today.  There is a mean little swirly coming through between 10am-5pm.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.



I stayed there last year and it was amazing!! my bff has a picture me reading my "scroll" from Tiana. and you're right the headboard was awesome. I think I hit the button at least twice a day. it is now my official place of residence when I go now.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I stayed there last year and it was amazing!! my bff has a picture me reading my "scroll" from Tiana. and you're right the headboard was awesome. I think I hit the button at least twice a day. it is now my official place of residance when I go now.



You just like the fact you found a way to experience Fireworks in bed every night at Disney without needing to deal with anyone else.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I'm a princess at heart, and would love to stay there.  However, I have a teenage boy who is not into all the princess stuff, so it is a no go for me.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

NJDiva said:
			
		

> I'll be there in May for my birthday, let me know if you're gonna be around and we can take some cool shots of things other than flowers!



When is your bday?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Did I hear the words dole whip and rum together?!  


Welcome to all the newbies! Always good to see new faces around here.

Sorry I've been absent lately guys, the hard drive on my computer decided to give up the ghost. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TekMickey

NJDiva said:


> I stayed there last year and it was amazing!! my bff has a picture me reading my "scroll" from Tiana. and you're right the headboard was awesome. I think I hit the button at least twice a day. it is now my official place of residance when I go now.


 
You mean this one? 








mikesdisneymom said:


> I'm a princess at heart, and would love to stay there. However, I have a teenage boy who is not into all the princess stuff, so it is a no go for me.


 
That is not really a Princess room as it is a Royal Guest room. You sleep in the bed closest to the bathroom where the Princess pictures are and he can have the entry bed.
The Food court was nice.  The CM's stop every hour or so and sing to the guest.






For those that care....

One Dole Whip Pineapple Float and one Vanilla Dole Whip cup.


----------



## KaylaSue22

I'm drooling with that dole whip picture!!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> You just like the fact you found a way to experience Fireworks in bed every night at Disney without needing to deal with anyone else.



your point???...


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> When is your bday?



my birthday is May 9th but I will be down there from the 3rd until the 11th. I have reservations at V&A on my birthday so that will be so awesome.


----------



## NJDiva

TekMickey said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not really a Princess room as it is a Royal Guest room. You sleep in the bed closest to the bathroom where the Princess pictures are and he can have the entry bed.
> The Food court was nice.  The CM's stop every hour or so and sing to the guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that care....
> 
> One Dole Whip Pineapple Float and one Vanilla Dole Whip cup.



yup, I still have mine, I'm supposed to be scrapbooking it but I haven't done yet


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

NJDiva said:
			
		

> my birthday is May 9th but I will be down there from the 3rd until the 11th. I have reservations at V&A on my birthday so that will be so awesome.



Ok. And wow. V&A is on my to do list!


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ok. And wow. V&A is on my to do list!



this will be my second visit to V&A, my bff is going to spend the day with me and since he has never been to V&A I know he is gonna be excited about it too...his gf may be slightly jealous but oh well...
The first time I went was 2 years ago with the NE Divas and we had a blast.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Haha. Alright. I will be going before then. But I love meeting new people so maybe I will take a weekend trip down. Also gives me an excuse to look at more apartments.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> your point???...



You seriously have to ask?

  tsk tsk tsk....

   I'm disappointed...


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> You seriously have to ask?
> 
> tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> I'm disappointed...



oh I know why you asked, I just don't want to get banned for answering you....


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Haha. Alright. I will be going before then. But I love meeting new people so maybe I will take a weekend trip down. Also gives me an excuse to look at more apartments.



well I will be there the first weekend in May (3-5) if that makes you feel better, but I certainly don't want to interrupt your apartment hunting...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> oh I know why you asked, I just don't want to get banned for answering you....


----------



## karice2

NJDiva said:


> this will be my second visit to V&A, my bff is going to spend the day with me and since he has never been to V&A I know he is gonna be excited about it too...his gf may be slightly jealous but oh well...
> The first time I went was 2 years ago with the NE Divas and we had a blast.



Something told me to check in today. I am thinking of doing a May trip. Just got my dad on board since we are a package deal now but I may have to hook up with one of the Diva's. Let me see what I can work out.


----------



## NJDiva

karice2 said:
			
		

> Something told me to check in today. I am thinking of doing a May trip. Just got my dad on board since we are a package deal now but I may have to hook up with one of the Diva's. Let me see what I can work out.



That would be awesome! Package deal or not it would be cool to meet your dad. Let me know!


----------



## disneypryncess

TekMickey said:


> Goodmorning all,
> Welcome and hello to all the new peeps that showed up in the last two weeks.
> 
> PO-Riverside Royal Guest rooms were AWESOME!!!!!  My daughter loved it, so that means I loved it.   The LED headboards are too cool.  Its like your own version of Wishes right there above your head.  The room décor was well done.  One of the best decorated rooms I have stayed in so far.
> 
> Weather is suppose to be nasty here today.  There is a mean little swirly coming through between 10am-5pm.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.



I cannot WAIT to try those rooms! They sound awesome!!


----------



## Brocktoon

For the folks who have stayed at Port Orleans ... how is the park transport situation comapared to POP?

I'm starting to think about Food/Wine trip plans for 2013. If I head down towards the 2nd half of Oct my parents will probably be at Ft Wilderness so I'd just crash with them. If I decide to go earlier, I'd be looking at staying onsite solo. Really my options would probably be POP or a moderate. The bus situation didn't seem too bad for POP, but it seemed like there weren't too many busses moving around Port Orleans ...


----------



## Offsides

It was 60 degrees here yesterday and today it is 26 and snowing. How is this even possible?! Anybody want to send me some sunshine and warmth? Please, please?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Offsides said:
			
		

> It was 60 degrees here yesterday and today it is 26 and snowing. How is this even possible?! Anybody want to send me some sunshine and warmth? Please, please?



It was 85 yesterday and 60 today.


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> For the folks who have stayed at Port Orleans ... how is the park transport situation comapared to POP?
> 
> I'm starting to think about Food/Wine trip plans for 2013. If I head down towards the 2nd half of Oct my parents will probably be at Ft Wilderness so I'd just crash with them. If I decide to go earlier, I'd be looking at staying onsite solo. Really my options would probably be POP or a moderate. The bus situation didn't seem too bad for POP, but it seemed like there weren't too many busses moving around Port Orleans ...



I am a big fan of POR. I think the buses run great there although most times I drive to the parks. You definitely have less screaming children and there are multiple stops. The resort is much quieter than a POP. I really think you will like it


----------



## DMass

Offsides said:


> It was 60 degrees here yesterday and today it is 26 and snowing. How is this even possible?! Anybody want to send me some sunshine and warmth? Please, please?


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> For the folks who have stayed at Port Orleans ... how is the park transport situation comapared to POP?
> 
> I'm starting to think about Food/Wine trip plans for 2013. If I head down towards the 2nd half of Oct my parents will probably be at Ft Wilderness so I'd just crash with them. If I decide to go earlier, I'd be looking at staying onsite solo. Really my options would probably be POP or a moderate. The bus situation didn't seem too bad for POP, but it seemed like there weren't too many buses moving around Port Orleans ...



IMO-Port Orleans Riverside is by far the better of the two, if you stay at French Quarter and get stuck in building 4 facing the parking lot you will hear the delivery trucks backing up 'beep beep beep' at 5am

Riverside has a really nice atmosphere along with my favorite -> River Roost Lounge for the possible nightcap after the F&W Festival or any other activities ( lounge is open til 12pm )

Back to your original ?
The buses share French Quarter & Riverside, on the really quick ride back from Epcot it will stop at FQ 1st then onto the main lobby stop 'south depot' at Riverside, then the west, north, and east stops at Riverside

We have stayed there many times for F&W and found no problems with getting on the bus in the morning/afternoon at any depot, I have noticed over the years most people like to board the bus at the Riverside South depot/main, because you walk right out of the general store  

Best other resort feature is the water taxi to DTD, only thing, don't miss the last boat back (I think it's 11:30pm)


----------



## Offsides

DMass said:


>



woo! You're my new favorite.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Brocktoon said:


> For the folks who have stayed at Port Orleans ... how is the park transport situation comapared to POP?
> 
> I'm starting to think about Food/Wine trip plans for 2013. If I head down towards the 2nd half of Oct my parents will probably be at Ft Wilderness so I'd just crash with them. If I decide to go earlier, I'd be looking at staying onsite solo. Really my options would probably be POP or a moderate. The bus situation didn't seem too bad for POP, but it seemed like there weren't too many busses moving around Port Orleans ...



I have had nothing but bad luck with Pop transport.  POR and POFQ have been awesome.  If at POR, I find staying closer to the main building better for transport.  If the bus fills up at the main hub it might not stop at all the bus hubs. POFQ is so small they have one bus stop. . .It works awesomely. ALL the busses that stop at POR stop at POFQ. At Pop I have waited for more than an hour for a bus. . .sux. . .


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Never stayed at PoR, but have stayed at POP. Never waited more than 15 mins for a bus anywhere. In fact, most time were less than 5 mins. Only one that was 15mins was to DTD mid afternoon. I stayed there last year during the second week of Oct. 


Also, if I wake up tomorrow and my tax return is in my account (which according to the IRS it should be), it's gonna be VERY hard for me to not make a weekend trip down to Disney. Lol


----------



## TekMickey

DefLepard said:


> Riverside has a really nice atmosphere along with my favorite -> River Roost Lounge for the possible nightcap after the F&W Festival or any other activities ( lounge is open til 12pm )
> 
> Back to your original ?
> The buses share French Quarter & Riverside, on the really quick ride back from Epcot it will stop at FQ 1st then onto the main lobby stop 'south depot' at Riverside, then the west, north, and east stops at Riverside
> 
> We have stayed there many times for F&W and found no problems with getting on the bus in the morning/afternoon at any depot, I have noticed over the years most people like to board the bus at the Riverside South depot/main, because you walk right out of the general store
> 
> Best other resort feature is the water taxi to DTD, only thing, don't miss the last boat back (I think it's 11:30pm)


 
I agree. That was the nice bonus to the whole Guest services area, was the Lounge. 

We stayed in the 9800s which was East. We had the pool all to ourselves a couple times in the evenings.
I really hated the transportation at POP during the first week of June. I dont know if it was because it was still value season and the number of buses was reduced, but it was Star Wars weekends and they tell you a bus comes every 10 minutes. (NOT) We stood there in the heat for easily 30 minutes on several occasions.

Now at POR we only used the bus once, because we had a Resi at Whispering Canyon Cafe over at the W.Lodge, so we bused to MK during the day and bused to WCC for dinner then went to DTD for some shopping and site seeing.
Other than that I always rent a car, so I can sit in my seat and its always quite if we want it to be. 

The one additional point I want to bring up is that POP is out by Animal Kingdom where POR is up by Epcot so your bus ride is way shorter.




disneypryncess said:


> I cannot WAIT to try those rooms! They sound awesome!!


 
I took a video or two. I'll have to get them loaded to YouTube or Google and drop the link. It was truly awesome.


----------



## Brocktoon

Thanks all for the Port Orleans info!

I'm think I'm really liking the idea of POR. If I heading down during F&W, Epcot's usally where I spend most of my time, as we as the Boardwalk area. Being closer to Epcot is big plus. I also like the idea of transport to DTD as Raglan and the Hole in the Wall is favorite haunt of mine.

I've still got plenty of time to decide, but this helps me narrow down my choices ...


----------



## disneypryncess

TekMickey said:


> I took a video or two. I'll have to get them loaded to YouTube or Google and drop the link. It was truly awesome.



That would be great. I'd love to see!!!


----------



## Offsides

I've been really wanting to try POR  and you guys aren't helping  I stayed there during a family trip back when it was Dixie Landings, but I was 11 so I don't remember much. Now, I just need to find someone that wants to fund my trip down there


----------



## KristaBelle

I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been on the disboards for a while, but just found this thread.  It is 28 degrees here today and I find myself Disney-dreaming.  Actually more like Disney withdrawal!  My last trip was July 2010. 

My name is Krista, I'm an ER nurse, from Southeastern PA, 37, with one DD10.


----------



## MICKEY88

KristaBelle said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been on the disboards for a while, but just found this thread.  It is 28 degrees here today and I find myself Disney-dreaming.  Actually more like Disney withdrawal!  My last trip was July 2010.
> 
> My name is Krista, I'm an ER nurse, from Southeastern PA, 37, with one DD10.



welcome, you will find this is a great spot with a lot of good fun people.


----------



## Offsides

KristaBelle said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been on the disboards for a while, but just found this thread.  It is 28 degrees here today and I find myself Disney-dreaming.  Actually more like Disney withdrawal!  My last trip was July 2010.
> 
> My name is Krista, I'm an ER nurse, from Southeastern PA, 37, with one DD10.



Welcome!  Seems to be a lot of nurses around here! I'm in nursing school, so I'm not a nurse yet but getting there.


----------



## megan_in_pink

Offsides said:
			
		

> It was 60 degrees here yesterday and today it is 26 and snowing. How is this even possible?! Anybody want to send me some sunshine and warmth? Please, please?



Totally understand. In the span of five days we went from bone chilling cold ( like water lines be brine cold) to rain fall warning to high wind warning then back to freezing cold....I want to move to FLA after this week.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

megan_in_pink said:
			
		

> Totally understand. In the span of five days we went from bone chilling cold ( like water lines be brine cold) to rain fall warning to high wind warning then back to freezing cold....I want to move to FLA after this week.



Lol. Not much better here. It's 35 degrees this morning.


----------



## KaylaSue22

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. Not much better here. It's 35 degrees this morning.



 I woke up to 11 degrees with a wind chill of -3!!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

This weather is horrible 15 here this morning


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

KristaBelle said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been on the disboards for a while, but just found this thread.  It is 28 degrees here today and I find myself Disney-dreaming.  Actually more like Disney withdrawal!  My last trip was July 2010.
> 
> My name is Krista, I'm an ER nurse, from Southeastern PA, 37, with one DD10.



Welcome to our family


----------



## Offsides

We are having a heat wave.. it is 21 here. Though it is 13 with the wind chill, so nevermind about the heat wave. We also have some snow action going on. To be fair, they are big fluffy flakes and very pretty to look at. Not so much fun to shovel, however.


----------



## ctnurse

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ok. And wow. V&A is on my to do list!



You have to try V&A, we went there and loved it so much.  There isn't any restaurant on property that compares.  It is so awesome!



Brocktoon said:


> For the folks who have stayed at Port Orleans ... how is the park transport situation comapared to POP?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think about Food/Wine trip plans for 2013. If I head down towards the 2nd half of Oct my parents will probably be at Ft Wilderness so I'd just crash with them. If I decide to go earlier, I'd be looking at staying onsite solo. Really my options would probably be POP or a moderate. The bus situation didn't seem too bad for POP, but it seemed like there weren't too many busses moving around Port Orleans ...



I have stayed at all three.  I really like POfQ, it is small and only one bus stop.  I have always requested building 5.  It is so close to everything including the bus stop and the food court.  It is also a quick walk to the pool.  I stayed at POr, it is very big, but pretty.  I have only stayed once.  DS and I stayed at POP, it was the one and only time I have ever stayed at a value, but I really loved it.  I'm not sure if DS wasn't with me if I would have chosen it.  It was a lot of fun and never had a problem with the buses.



KristaBelle said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been on the disboards for a while, but just found this thread.  It is 28 degrees here today and I find myself Disney-dreaming.  Actually more like Disney withdrawal!  My last trip was July 2010.
> 
> My name is Krista, I'm an ER nurse, from Southeastern PA, 37, with one DD10.



Welcome, it's always nice to have another nurse around.  



megan_in_pink said:


> Totally understand. In the span of five days we went from bone chilling cold ( like water lines be brine cold) to rain fall warning to high wind warning then back to freezing cold....I want to move to FLA after this week.



I am not sure how cold it is but it is freezing.  The good news is that Phil didnt see his shadow, so I am looking forward to an early spring!


----------



## Brocktoon

Yeah, I don't mind the occasional cold snap, but this extended stretch of temps in the teens is getting old fast.  A nasty little side-effect is how dry my house air is getting from the heater running constantly.  I forgot to check the humidifiers in the room where I have my guitars which were completely dry  ... Thankfully no permanent damage that could see but I spent a good part of the day going over every inch and performing instrument maintenance.

Already a dusting of new snow on the ground for tonight, so a good Saturday night just to catch up on the DVR shows with some beer I guess.


----------



## goofyfigment

I think the lack of a winter here in PA last year spoiled me. I am not liking this freezing cold at all.


----------



## KaylaSue22

goofyfigment said:


> I think the lack of a winter here in PA last year spoiled me. I am not liking this freezing cold at all.



I agree! and the occasional 50-60 degree days thrown in the middle really is making it worse!


----------



## goofyfigment

KaylaSue22 said:
			
		

> I agree! and the occasional 50-60 degree days thrown in the middle really is making it worse!



Absolutely! No wonder we are all sick!


----------



## Offsides

Brocktoon said:


> I forgot to check the humidifiers in the room where I have my guitars which were completely dry  ... Thankfully no permanent damage that could see but I spent a good part of the day going over every inch and performing instrument maintenance.



What kind of guitars do you have?



KaylaSue22 said:


> I agree! and the occasional 50-60 degree days thrown in the middle really is making it worse!



They're a tease! It should just stay 50-60 degrees. I would even settle for 45-50.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Good news 40s by week's end


----------



## KristaBelle

More snow here tonight and looks like maybe Friday too, I thought that the groundhog didn't see his shadow!  If it has to snow I'd rather it actually snow like a foot, at least it would be decent for sledding!

On a side note: All day meetings the day after the Super Bowl should be banned.  Atleast the Ravens won, as I work in Maryland, had they not this could have been even more painful.


----------



## DCTooTall

Offsides said:


> Welcome!  Seems to be a lot of nurses around here! I'm in nursing school, so I'm not a nurse yet but getting there.



I remember noting a year or two ago in one of this thread's predecessors that it seemed like if you joined the thread you had to either be a nurse or a teacher due to the high numbers of both that we had in here.


It just goes to show,   the more things change around here,   the more they stay the same.


----------



## taramoz

KristaBelle said:
			
		

> More snow here tonight and looks like maybe Friday too, I thought that the groundhog didn't see his shadow!  If it has to snow I'd rather it actually snow like a foot, at least it would be decent for sledding!
> 
> On a side note: All day meetings the day after the Super Bowl should be banned.  Atleast the Ravens won, as I work in Maryland, had they not this could have been even more painful.



Not to make everyone jealous, but it has been just beautiful in Houston, sunny and 70's, we have been very lucky here!!  You can all make me jealous this summer, promise!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Not to make everyone jealous, but it has been just beautiful in Houston, sunny and 70's, we have been very lucky here!!  You can all make me jealous this summer, promise!



Brat !!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Brat !!!



Seriously!   You let a member of your crew act like that?     tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Is someone gonna have to walk the plank?


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

taramoz said:


> Not to make everyone jealous, but it has been just beautiful in Houston, sunny and 70's, we have been very lucky here!!  You can all make me jealous this summer, promise!



Have any room for a vistor ?


----------



## Brocktoon

Offsides said:


> What kind of guitars do you have?



Currently have an Alvarez solid top acoustic, Fender American Telecaster, and an old Ibanez SR bass.  Recently sold my Ibanez 7-string Universe, and eventually I'll replace it for something I'm more comfortable with.

I don't really get much time to play anymore, but it's still good stress relief to zone out and play every now and again.


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> I don't really get much time to play anymore, but it's still good stress relief to zone out and play every now and again.



 "ahmen" to that, when you haven't played in awhile and need to hit the right chords playing along with the radio... it is like ear/soul magic

Kinda like the visual feeling of walking down main-street and seeing the Castle, which might induce magical tears ....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously!   You let a member of your crew act like that?     tsk tsk tsk...



sigh......... look at those eyes, and that smile... they make the Captain weak..


----------



## MICKEY88

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Is someone gonna have to walk the plank?



Never, she be one of The Captain's favorites..

 a gentle flogging will modify her behaviour


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey everyone, sorry I have been a bit away from this thread.  Wedding planning has its drawbacks as I actually "have" to plan. Honestly, the hoops you have to jump through.  I feel as though I am back at my high-stress executive assistant job. . .lol.

Anyway, wanted to welcome all the new faces around here.  Feel free to start topics or random rants. . .that always gets the thread moving.  You would be surprised at how many pages can be used up based on one simple comment or rant. This thread is about fun, so have fun.


----------



## DMass

Brocktoon said:


> Currently have an Alvarez solid top acoustic, Fender American Telecaster, and an old Ibanez SR bass.  Recently sold my Ibanez 7-string Universe, and eventually I'll replace it for something I'm more comfortable with.
> 
> I don't really get much time to play anymore, but *it's still good stress relief to zone out and play every now and again*.





Right now I have a Gibson LP studio, "El Rojo"(aka "Freddy Fender") the Mexican Strat, an Epiphone acoustic and an Epi violin bass which needs to be fixed. They've been in a closet waiting to be played again, but other than the LP(and maybe the bass) I think I'm going to trade them in. 
I started playing guitar again a couple years ago after almost a decade off. Took a while to build those calluses up.


Also just bought a Yamaha MOX8 keyboard that is awesome.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

One thing I learned from the ladies I met on this thread is that alot of them want to move to Orlando but they can't afford to do it alone. So how many people here want to move there and maybe get a 3 bedroom apartment and be roomies? I think its a great idea spend a year living together and then you will know if you really want to live there.


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I have been a bit away from this thread.  Wedding planning has its drawbacks as I actually "have" to plan. Honestly, the hoops you have to jump through.  I feel as though I am back at my high-stress executive assistant job. . .lol.
> 
> Anyway, wanted to welcome all the new faces around here.  Feel free to start topics or random rants. . .that always gets the thread moving.  You would be surprised at how many pages can be used up based on one simple comment or rant. This thread is about fun, so have fun.



DH and I decided a couple of days before the wedding that it would totally be worth it to pay DD16 $10K to elope when her time comes (and our wedding "only" cost $5K....coulda gone to Disney instead....even with a family of 7!).  On his way back to the church from his 3rd trip home (fortunately less than a 10 min drive) he called and said "I think it would be worth at least $15K" lol


----------



## tinker_princess

DCTooTall said:


> I remember noting a year or two ago in one of this thread's predecessors that it seemed like if you joined the thread you had to either be a nurse or a teacher due to the high numbers of both that we had in here.
> 
> 
> It just goes to show,   the more things change around here,   the more they stay the same.



Well you just got another nurse joining.


----------



## DMass

Oh, another nurse.

(rolls up sleeve) I've got these red spots on my....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm deciding where to stay for my bday trip in April. I know I'm eating at Flying Fish for my bday dinner. Unless Be Our Guest opens up or I change to something else I've already tried.


----------



## KristaBelle

DMass said:
			
		

> Oh, another nurse.
> 
> (rolls up sleeve) I've got these red spots on my....



Sounds deadly...better hop a plane for one last trip before its too late : )


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DMass said:
			
		

> Oh, another nurse.
> 
> (rolls up sleeve) I've got these red spots on my....



Shoulda gotten your circle circle dot dot shot.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> sigh......... look at those eyes, and that smile... they make the Captain weak..



  Eyes??  Smile?       Are you feeling ok?? 



MICKEY88 said:


> Never, she be one of The Captain's favorites..
> 
> a gentle flogging will modify her behaviour



  Ok.... That sounds better.  



Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> One thing I learned from the ladies I met on this thread is that alot of them want to move to Orlando but they can't afford to do it alone. So how many people here want to move there and maybe get a 3 bedroom apartment and be roomies? I think its a great idea spend a year living together and then you will know if you really want to live there.



"This is the true story... of seven strangers... picked to live in a house...work together and have their lives blogged... to find out what happens... when people stop being polite... and start getting real...The Real Disney World."






DMass said:


> Oh, another nurse.
> 
> (rolls up sleeve) I've got these red spots on my....



Have you been injecting Pixie Dust with the dirty needles again??


----------



## Offsides

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> One thing I learned from the ladies I met on this thread is that alot of them want to move to Orlando but they can't afford to do it alone. So how many people here want to move there and maybe get a 3 bedroom apartment and be roomies? I think its a great idea spend a year living together and then you will know if you really want to live there.



Sounds good to me. When do we move?!



tinker_princess said:


> Well you just got another nurse joining.



YAY!



DMass said:


> Oh, another nurse.
> 
> (rolls up sleeve) I've got these red spots on my....



Its probably West Nile. Good luck.


----------



## ahoff

KristaBelle said:


> More snow here tonight and looks like maybe Friday too, I thought that the groundhog didn't see his shadow!  If it has to snow I'd rather it actually snow like a foot, at least it would be decent for sledding!



It has lightly snowed here the last three out of four days. It has also disappeared over the day.  I hope it is snwing more upstate, tomorrow is a ski day!


----------



## Brocktoon

DefLepard said:


> "ahmen" to that, when you haven't played in awhile and need to hit the right chords playing along with the radio... it is like ear/soul magic
> 
> Kinda like the visual feeling of walking down main-street and seeing the Castle, which might induce magical tears ....





DMass said:


> Right now I have a Gibson LP studio, "El Rojo"(aka "Freddy Fender") the Mexican Strat, an Epiphone acoustic and an Epi violin bass which needs to be fixed. They've been in a closet waiting to be played again, but other than the LP(and maybe the bass) I think I'm going to trade them in.
> I started playing guitar again a couple years ago after almost a decade off. Took a while to build those calluses up.



Y'know, hopping back on my guitars is nothing like riding a bike.  I  still have the muscle memory where I can get most of chord fingering,  but I can't remember what half the chords I'm playing actually are.  Not to mention no calluses means crazy fret buzz due to my fat fingers ... oh and my rhythm somehow disappeared over the last decade  




jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm deciding where to stay for my bday trip in April. I know I'm eating at Flying Fish for my bday dinner. Unless Be Our Guest opens up or I change to something else I've already tried.



Flying Fish is excellent!  I'm not even a seafood fan, but I had one of the best steaks on property at FF


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm deciding where to stay for my bday trip in April. I know I'm eating at Flying Fish for my bday dinner. Unless Be Our Guest opens up or I change to something else I've already tried.



Be Our Guest might not have ressies for a long time.  They are booked out.  . .lol. sorry


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Eyes??  Smile?       Are you feeling ok??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.... That sounds better.
> 
> 
> 
> "This is the true story... of seven strangers... picked to live in a house...work together and have their lives blogged... to find out what happens... when people stop being polite... and start getting real...The Real Disney World."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been injecting Pixie Dust with the dirty needles again??



Hey you, go get married already. . .Hugs. . .miss you and your posts.  Hope you two and Gus Gus will come for the shindig. . .


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I would love to move to Orlando.  I know that I want out of the cold here in Michigan and to the warm weather there. 



Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> One thing I learned from the ladies I met on this thread is that alot of them want to move to Orlando but they can't afford to do it alone. So how many people here want to move there and maybe get a 3 bedroom apartment and be roomies? I think its a great idea spend a year living together and then you will know if you really want to live there.


----------



## RocketEAR99

Florida is great, but if I could live there, I'd be more likely to snow bird and rent January-March or something...I wouldn't care to be down there or have property there for hurricane season.  That would send me into a panic.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Be Our Guest might not have ressies for a long time.  They are booked out.  . .lol. sorry



Lol. I'm not worried. I got to eat there already. I know something open up because people cancel. I've recently gotten Le Cellier, Cali Grill, and Chef Mickeys all with in 3 days of me leaving for a trip


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Lol. I'm not worried. I got to eat there already. I know something open up because people cancel. I've recently gotten Le Cellier, Cali Grill, and Chef Mickeys all with in 3 days of me leaving for a trip



Jealous


----------



## RocketEAR99

Maybe now is a bad time to say I secured a reservation there for late May


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey you, go get married already. . .Hugs. . .miss you and your posts.  Hope you two and Gus Gus will come for the shindig. . .



  Marriage is happening in Late September....  disney trip in mid/late October.

  I'm working on trying for at least 2 weeks though this time.   Last year felt too rushed with only 10 days.


Anything sooner than that....  not likely to happen due to $$$


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I have been a bit away from this thread.  Wedding planning has its drawbacks as I actually "have" to plan. Honestly, the hoops you have to jump through.  I feel as though I am back at my high-stress executive assistant job. . .lol.
> 
> 
> Anyway, wanted to welcome all the new faces around here.  Feel free to start topics or random rants. . .that always gets the thread moving.  You would be surprised at how many pages can be used up based on one simple comment or rant. This thread is about fun, so have fun.



At least you have some plans!



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm deciding where to stay for my bday trip in April. I know I'm eating at Flying Fish for my bday dinner. Unless Be Our Guest opens up or I change to something else I've already tried.



We love Flying Fish and we were just talking about trying Be Our Guest, now there is a place to have wine with dinner in MK.



DCTooTall said:


> Marriage is happening in Late September....  disney trip in mid/late august.
> 
> I'm working on trying for at least 2 weeks though this time.   Last year felt too rushed with only 10 days.
> 
> 
> Anything sooner than that....  not likely to happen due to $$$



That is exciting news, that cute little Gus must be getting big.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> That is exciting news, that cute little Gus must be getting big.



He's getting HUGE!

    But His Disney brainwashing is continuing as expected.    His favorite "friend" currently is Eeyore,  with Pooh and a little Gus-gus Pillow Pet not too far behind.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> He's getting HUGE!
> 
> But His Disney brainwashing is continuing as expected.    His favorite "friend" currently is Eeyore,  with Pooh and a little Gus-gus Pillow Pet not too far behind.



I wonder where he gets that from..  I'm glad  to hear everything is good with you, please tell that lovely fiancée of yours hello for me.

As for the brainwashing I completely understand DS is a Disney junkie and is brainwashed too.


----------



## Lil Diz Girl

Hi all.....im joining the group!!   How's everyone today??


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I wonder where he gets that from..  I'm glad  to hear everything is good with you, please tell that lovely fiancée of yours hello for me.
> 
> As for the brainwashing I completely understand DS is a Disney junkie and is brainwashed too.



 Right now he's more round than tall....    but he's also not entirely mobile yet,  so that will change.

Our grand scheme (or at least,  mine),   is to brainwash him enough that he will get a Job at disney when old enough (CP?) so that we can take advantage of his discounts.     Between my discount at Universal,  and his at Disney.....  



Lil Diz Girl said:


> Hi all.....im joining the group!!   How's everyone today??



Not too bad.   

 to the group!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Right now he's more round than tall....    but he's also not entirely mobile yet,  so that will change.
> 
> Our grand scheme (or at least,  mine),   is to brainwash him enough that he will get a Job at disney when old enough (CP?) so that we can take advantage of his discounts.     Between my discount at Universal,  and his at Disney.....
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> to the group!



in order to brainwash someone, you must break down their thoughts and memories and replace them.

so you really aren't brainwashing Gus, you are lovingly guiding him down the right path in life..


----------



## ctnurse

Lil Diz Girl said:


> Hi all.....im joining the group!!   How's everyone today??




Welcome.  


DCTooTall said:


> Right now he's more round than tall....    but he's also not entirely mobile yet,  so that will change.
> 
> Our grand scheme (or at least,  mine),   is to brainwash him enough that he will get a Job at disney when old enough (CP?) so that we can take advantage of his discounts.     Between my discount at Universal,  and his at Disney.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I love round babies, they are so cute. I think you have a great plan for Gus.


----------



## FLDisneyCouple

Lil Diz Girl said:


> Hi all.....im joining the group!!   How's everyone today??



Welcome Diz Girl


----------



## mikesdisneymom

welcome diz girl.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

A bunch of us at work had a conversation about shoes today. I thought of the lovely young ladies of this board and how they like to talk about them.


----------



## RocketEAR99

Lil Diz Girl said:


> Hi all.....im joining the group!!   How's everyone today??



Welcome!!!

 I guess I haven't officially announced joining either.  I just kind of showed up.  But as of yesterday, I subscribed!  Nice to be here!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Ha! I got a ressie for my bday at BoG!! It's REALLY late (9:05pm) but hopefully something else will open up or I can be seated early. I just want to see if they improved the service/food from when they had 'soft openings' back in early November.


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Ha! I got a ressie for my bday at BoG!! It's REALLY late (9:05pm) but hopefully something else will open up or I can be seated early. I just want to see if they improved the service/food from when they had 'soft openings' back in early November.



Congrats


----------



## RocketEAR99

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ha! I got a ressie for my bday at BoG!! It's REALLY late (9:05pm) but hopefully something else will open up or I can be seated early. I just want to see if they improved the service/food from when they had 'soft openings' back in early November.



Cool!  You were there in November?  How bad was it?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

RocketEAR99 said:
			
		

> Cool!  You were there in November?  How bad was it?



It wasn't bad. But it could have lots of room for improvement.  It took 45 mins for me to be seated and the pork was kinda cold.


----------



## RocketEAR99

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> It wasn't bad. But it could have lots of room for improvement.  It took 45 mins for me to be seated and the pork was kinda cold.



I see...yeah hopefully it was just having trouble getting on its feet.


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ha! I got a ressie for my bday at BoG!! It's REALLY late (9:05pm) but hopefully something else will open up or I can be seated early. I just want to see if they improved the service/food from when they had 'soft openings' back in early November.



ahhhh....so there is hope for me!! and I'm going one month after you so I am hoping that someone will spead some pixie dust my way and let me have just this one request (ok, one of many requests). I don't even need it on my birthday, I just want to get in and soak up some BoG Magic!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

NJDiva said:
			
		

> ahhhh....so there is hope for me!! and I'm going one month after you so I am hoping that someone will spead some pixie dust my way and let me have just this one request (ok, one of many requests). I don't even need it on my birthday, I just want to get in and soak up some BoG Magic!



Just keep checking! I did. Today I could have gotten one for my bday (4-4) or the day after which is a Friday. Both were late. But it's better than nothing.


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Just keep checking! I did. Today I could have gotten one for my bday (4-4) or the day after which is a Friday. Both were late. But it's better than nothing.



I'm going to try this weekend, I think it would be awesome just to say I did it.
And once again my seasoned friends of the thread, it is time for me to travel for work.
this time.....Chattanooga, TN! My boss asked if someone could go and do some training for some new employees we have in the area.....the catch....it had to be next week and you had to fly out on Sunday.
so yes, I am all about getting brownie points and volunteered...btw the boss also has to approve my trip to Puerto Rico so I am doing everything to stay in his good graces...hey I'm not crazy, I know how to work this!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if nothing opens between now and then.


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if nothing opens between now and then.



ok where are my good thoughts and pixie dust??! you should be saying "I know you can get it Diva! you are soooo deserving of it, they will totally let you in!"


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

NJDiva said:
			
		

> ok where are my good thoughts and pixie dust??! you should be saying "I know you can get it Diva! you are soooo deserving of it, they will totally let you in!"



Sorry. Tink hasn't come by yet. It's rainy. I KNOW you will get a ressie there Diva because its your bday, your awesome, and your deserving. Lol


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> in order to brainwash someone, you must break down their thoughts and memories and replace them.
> 
> so you really aren't brainwashing Gus, you are lovingly guiding him down the right path in life..









jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Sorry. Tink hasn't come by yet. It's rainy. I KNOW you will get a ressie there Diva because its your bday, your awesome, and your deserving. Lol



You forgot "....and they know you will hurt them if they don't let you in."


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Sorry. Tink hasn't come by yet. It's rainy. I KNOW you will get a ressie there Diva because its your bday, your awesome, and your deserving. Lol



HA!!! I know it was dripping with sarcasm but it still made me laugh!


DCTooTall said:


> you forgot "....and they know you will hurt them if they don't let you in."



I'm not that bad......I'm just drawn that way....


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> HA!!! I know it was dripping with sarcasm but it still made me laugh!
> 
> 
> I'm not that bad......I'm just drawn that way....



just turn on your Diva charm and they will find a table for you


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

What is this sarcasm thing you speak of?


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> What is this sarcasm thing you speak of?



Hahaha.... so amusing...


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> What is this sarcasm thing you speak of?



Its OK...you can still hang out with us...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

NJDiva said:
			
		

> Its OK...you can still hang out with us...



Ok. Thank you. I'm already booked here for another two weeks and I didn't purchase trip insurance.


----------



## Brocktoon

Hopefully the northeast folks are prepping for the snow storm. It's not supposed to be too bad around Philly, but they did up our forecasted total. Yestday aftfernoon they were only calling for 2-4" north of the city. By last night though, we're expecting 4-8". Not too bad, and I guess Saturday is the best day of the week to dig out.

For the folks in NYC north though ... you may get hit pretty hard


----------



## Offsides

They forcasted us in the 4-8 range and we ended up getting about 5 inches. Not too bad. It is still snowing a little bit but I don't think we will get much more. Stay safe, northeasterners! Hopefully it won't be as crazy as they are predicting.

Of course school was canceled on the one day of the week that I don't have school. Too bad work wasn't canceled also.


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> Hopefully the northeast folks are prepping for the snow storm. It's not supposed to be too bad around Philly, but they did up our forecasted total. Yestday aftfernoon they were only calling for 2-4" north of the city. By last night though, we're expecting 4-8". Not too bad, and I guess Saturday is the best day of the week to dig out.
> 
> For the folks in NYC north though ... you may get hit pretty hard



Lucky you, it started this morning and they are calling for 1-2 feet.


----------



## RocketEAR99

ctnurse said:


> Lucky you, it started this morning and they are calling for 1-2 feet.



I live in this perfect little pocket where the storm is going to do nothing but rain on us...and not even that much.  Nemo didn't find me!


----------



## Brocktoon

ctnurse said:


> Lucky you, it started this morning and they are calling for 1-2 feet.


 
What tends to be the snow level that gets folks worried up there? Obviously the ft mark is not good news.

I know down this way, I personally am OK until we start getting near the 8-10" mark. At that point I need to double check my longer term beer supply. A few years back we got around 38" in the span of two weeks which was crazy. I actually had to clear off some of my roof as I was concerned about the snow weight.


----------



## taramoz

I checked, the last time I posted we were talking weather, 4 pages ago, then I miss all kinds of interesting talk and com back to weather again!  Still in Houston here so no bad snow stories to tell , only lovely weather and a chance of rain!

On another note, I am officially having a spa/pool put in my back yard.  SO excited as I have wanted to do this forever!!!!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

taramoz said:


> I checked, the last time I posted we were talking weather, 4 pages ago, then I miss all kinds of interesting talk and com back to weather again!  Still in Houston here so no bad snow stories to tell , only lovely weather and a chance of rain!
> 
> On another note, I am officially having a spa/pool put in my back yard.  SO excited as I have wanted to do this forever!!!!



Are we all welcomed over to check it out?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I checked, the last time I posted we were talking weather, 4 pages ago, then I miss all kinds of interesting talk and com back to weather again!  Still in Houston here so no bad snow stories to tell , only lovely weather and a chance of rain!
> 
> On another note, I am officially having a spa/pool put in my back yard.  SO excited as I have wanted to do this forever!!!!



So do you have a Privacy Fence?   And when is the SSC pool party happening?


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> So do you have a Privacy Fence?   And when is the SSC pool party happening?



This made me laugh!  I realize you are from up North, but pretty much everyone has a fence in Houston, the tall wooden kind, just called a fence (assume this is what you refer to as a privacy fence?).  Similar to how all soft drinks are coke regardless of what kind it is.  We are wierd in the south!

But yes, to those that have asked, if you are in Houston you are invited to come swim!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> This made me laugh!  I realize you are from up North, but pretty much everyone has a fence in Houston, the tall wooden kind, just called a fence (assume this is what you refer to as a privacy fence?).  Similar to how all soft drinks are coke regardless of what kind it is.  We are wierd in the south!
> 
> But yes, to those that have asked, if you are in Houston you are invited to come swim!



I'm actually from the Atlanta area originally.  Where I grew up everyone had a fence,   But some had just a chain link style fence.... and some had a fancy looks nice wooden fence where it could be seen from the street,   but when it got behind the house went chain link or something less pretty.


The concern is when we do the SSC party,    how much privacy will we have from the neighbors after the drinks have been flowing for awhile.


----------



## BeachLove

Hi guys! This is my first time on this thread and it seems like a good place to talk. Figured I need to stop myself from avoiding new people and enjoy life a bit more. Like the time I made a dating profile online and made a clear effort to avoid checking it. Bad dating experiences will do that. Oh well, fresh start!


----------



## KaylaSue22

BeachLove said:


> Hi guys! This is my first time on this thread and it seems like a good place to talk. Figured I need to stop myself from avoiding new people and enjoy life a bit more. Like the time I made a dating profile online and made a clear effort to avoid checking it. Bad dating experiences will do that. Oh well, fresh start!



Welcome to you!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm actually from the Atlanta area originally.  Where I grew up everyone had a fence,   But some had just a chain link style fence.... and some had a fancy looks nice wooden fence where it could be seen from the street,   but when it got behind the house went chain link or something less pretty.
> 
> 
> The concern is when we do the SSC party,    how much privacy will we have from the neighbors after the drinks have been flowing for awhile.



how much privacy will there be since the Pyrate always has a camera with him...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Wow. Has anyone seen the menus for the Flower and Garden booths? Almost like Food and Wine during Springtime(I'm trade marking that). Everything looks yummy. Sucks I'm gonna be there by myself for my bday enjoying it all!


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Wow. Has anyone seen the menus for the Flower and Garden booths? Almost like Food and Wine during Springtime(I'm trade marking that). Everything looks yummy. Sucks I'm gonna be there by myself for my bday enjoying it all!



I was looking today, DD9 ad I will be there in March.  I am so excited about it, probably gonna cancel dinner resis and just eat at all the booths!!!!


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> Lucky you, it started this morning and they are calling for 1-2 feet.



It rained here until shortly after noon, then a heavy wet snow started coming down.  Now it looks a little fluffier, but only a few inches.  We were let off work early and the roads were not very good.  Think I will be staying home for a while.  Glad I brought the snowblower out of the shed and into the garage, looks like I will finally need it.  But should be great skiing, heading up to Vermont in a week.   Hope everyone makes it through OK!

Good luck with the pool, Tara!


----------



## amfie928

Well I have been lurking for awhile and you all seem pretty harmless  (well except for the flogging ... yikes...lol) and thought I'd say hi. Especially since there is now a pool party in the works  ! I don't have any rum but I do have a yuengling next to me!


----------



## DCTooTall

BeachLove said:


> Hi guys! This is my first time on this thread and it seems like a good place to talk. Figured I need to stop myself from avoiding new people and enjoy life a bit more. Like the time I made a dating profile online and made a clear effort to avoid checking it. Bad dating experiences will do that. Oh well, fresh start!



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair and join in the conversations!  



MICKEY88 said:


> how much privacy will there be since the Pyrate always has a camera with him...



  Aye...   But ye be our cap'n,   and nev'r be willin' to share the treasure.






amfie928 said:


> Well I have been lurking for awhile and you all seem pretty harmless  (well except for the flogging ... yikes...lol) and thought I'd say hi. Especially since there is now a pool party in the works  ! I don't have any rum but I do have a yuengling next to me!



_"If you're a researcher on this book thing and you were on Earth, you must have been gathering material on it."
"Well, I was able to extend the original entry a bit, yes."
"Let me see what it says in this edition, then. I've got to see it."
... "What? Harmless! Is that all it's got to say? Harmless! One word! ... Well, for God's sake I hope you managed to recitify that a bit."
"Oh yes, well I managed to transmit a new entry off to the editor. He had to trim it a bit, but it's still an improvement."
"And what does it say now?" asked Arthur.
"Mostly harmless," admitted Ford with a slightly embarrassed cough._

I somehow think that excerpt may be a more accurate way to describe this group....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

We are gonna need a bigger bar. We are running out of room!!


----------



## MICKEY88

amfie928 said:


> Well I have been lurking for awhile and you all seem pretty harmless  (well except for the flogging ... yikes...lol) and thought I'd say hi. Especially since there is now a pool party in the works  ! I don't have any rum but I do have a yuengling next to me!



I did say a gentle flogging


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> This made me laugh!  I realize you are from up North, but pretty much everyone has a fence in Houston, the tall wooden kind, just called a fence (assume this is what you refer to as a privacy fence?).  Similar to how all soft drinks are coke regardless of what kind it is.  We are wierd in the south!
> 
> But yes, to those that have asked, if you are in Houston you are invited to come swim!



Oh I think that they are looking for an actual "party" when the pool is done. . .apparently we will need names of local hotels and taxi companies to get us back to said hotels. Since the Pyrate will be documenting the event on film (actually I think its not called "film" any more) we also need to sign release forms to allow our images to be posted or shared. . .Uh, do we need to bring our own chairs and booze?  We can do that. . .lol. 

Teasing of course. . .happy day.


----------



## Offsides

MICKEY88 said:


> I did say a gentle flogging



And who doesn't like a good flogging now and again anyway?


----------



## KaylaSue22

Offsides said:
			
		

> And who doesn't like a good flogging now and again anyway?



 you said it just right!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

The last few posts remind me of all the "special party" talk back in Oct before the meet. Remember that?


----------



## Offsides

KaylaSue22 said:


> you said it just right!



Maybe it would at least knock me out. I seem to be suffering from some bad insomnia. Ick.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I think that they are looking for an actual "party" when the pool is done. . .apparently we will need names of local hotels and taxi companies to get us back to said hotels. Since the Pyrate will be documenting the event on film (actually I think its not called "film" any more) we also need to sign release forms to allow our images to be posted or shared. . .Uh, do we need to bring our own chairs and booze?  We can do that. . .lol.
> 
> Teasing of course. . .happy day.



I only need releases to sell the photos, I can post them online without releases..


----------



## MICKEY88

_writes down names of those who like to be flogged_


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I only need releases to sell the photos, I can post them online without releases..



I guess I better behave then. . .lol.


----------



## amfie928

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> writes down names of those who like to be flogged



That might be an awfully long list!


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> The last few posts remind me of all the "special party" talk back in Oct before the meet. Remember that?



Yep, that would have been fun, but we had a great time anyway!


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> But yes, to those that have asked, if you are in Houston you are invited to come swim!



Be careful ... I'm usually down at The Woodlands a couple times a year ... and my speedo doesn't take up much space to pack along in my suitcase

Hope CT and the other northerners did OK with Nemo.  We only got about 6" here.  I took a pic out my front bay window of the Brocktoon-mobile and front yard before I  headed out.






They already had the street plowed and it wasn't too bad digging out this morning.  New England looks to be a mess though


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, aren't my NE friends supposed to be moving to Florida?. . .just asking. . .its 80 here today. . lol.


----------



## goofyfigment

Im in. North eastern pa and we got about 8 inches here but it was the fluffy snow


----------



## DMOMof3

30" - 36" here in CT! 

Ready to move to Florida


----------



## goofyfigment

DMOMof3 said:
			
		

> 30" - 36" here in CT!
> 
> Ready to move to Florida



Im sorry to hear that. Hope your streets get cleared soon so you dont get cabin fever!


----------



## Offsides

DMOMof3 said:


> 30" - 36" here in CT!
> 
> Ready to move to Florida



Yikes. I can't even imagine!


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> Be careful ... I'm usually down at The Woodlands a couple times a year ... and my speedo doesn't take up much space to pack along in my suitcase
> 
> Hope CT and the other northerners did OK with Nemo.  We only got about 6" here.  I took a pic out my front bay window of the Brocktoon-mobile and front yard before I  headed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already had the street plowed and it wasn't too bad digging out this morning.  New England looks to be a mess though



Ct was hit really bad, I have about 20-24" at my house, there was up to 36" in certain towns in the state.  There is a travel ban in the state until 4pm, but I am planning staying put until Monday am.  40,000 are without power, we lost power this afternoon for about two hours but got it back ,which is a huge relief since it is suppose to get down to 8 degrees to night.  At my house no power means no heat or water.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Wow. I feel kinda bad! Y'all are snowed in and I'm about to go to WDW.


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Wow. I feel kinda bad! Y'all are snowed in and I'm about to go to WDW.



I can feel the sarcastic tone lol
Enjoy the parks ill enjoy the snow


----------



## Brocktoon

ctnurse said:


> Ct was hit really bad, I have about 20-24" at my house, there was up to 36" in certain towns in the state.  There is a travel ban in the state until 4pm, but I am planning staying put until Monday am.  40,000 are without power, we lost power this afternoon for about two hours but got it back ,which is a huge relief since it is suppose to get down to 8 degrees to night.  At my house no power means no heat or water.



Hang in there   It's sort of supposed to warm a bit after the freezer you're dealing with overnight.

So the Weather Channel is going with Winter Storm *ORKO *for the next on-deck ... seriously ... _ORKO!!   _Yes I was able to track down that Orko was also a Basque thunder god, but ask any child of the 80's who Orko is???

I already predict SNL will be all over this one for tonight's Weekly Update


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Working on a few meets in the coming months.I plan on moving to Orlando by May.


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> Hang in there   It's sort of supposed to warm a bit after the freezer you're dealing with overnight.
> 
> So the Weather Channel is going with Winter Storm *ORKO *for the next on-deck ... seriously ... _ORKO!!   _Yes I was able to track down that Orko was also a Basque thunder god, but ask any child of the 80's who Orko is???
> 
> I already predict SNL will be all over this one for tonight's Weekly Update



Thanks, we were nice and warm last night.  It is suppose to be almost 40 today, not exactly bikini weather but at least it will be sunny, this is the weekend  that we usually go to Cancun, this year we skipped it since we are going to Europe in a few weeks.  Erik and I are planning which warm weather location we can move.


----------



## ahoff

Brocktoon said:


> So the Weather Channel is going with Winter Storm *ORKO *for the next on-deck ... seriously ... _ORKO!!   _Yes I was able to track down that Orko was also a Basque thunder god, but ask any child of the 80's who Orko is???



OK, guess I am a child of the 70's.  Who is Orko?

All dug out from the storm, there was over a foot in my driveway.  My 300 foot driveway.  Glad I had a snowblower, but the rain before it turned to snow made the bottom two to three inches real heavy. Snow day tomorrow, just found out work has been cancelled for tomorrow.


----------



## DMass

DMOMof3 said:


> 30" - 36" here in CT!
> 
> *Ready to move to Florida*



Yeah, the people in CT got hammered! 

I was thinking the same thing about moving Florida as I was clearing the 15inches from my driveway.


----------



## Brocktoon

ahoff said:


> OK, guess I am a child of the 70's. Who is Orko?


 
Orko is a bumbling little floaty wizard sidekick in the He-Man cartoons. He was in the cartoon basically as comic relief. Most of the big 80s cartoons seemed to have something similar ... Ghostbusters had Slimer, Thundercats had Snarf ... Actually I kinda like the idea of Winter Storm Snarf!


----------



## RocketEAR99

Brocktoon said:


> Orko is a bumbling little floaty wizard sidekick in the He-Man cartoons. He was in the cartoon basically as comic relief. Most of the big 80s cartoons seemed to have something similar ... Ghostbusters had Slimer, Thundercats had Snarf ... Actually I kinda like the idea of Winter Storm Snarf!



There are more interesting names around the bend...can't wait for some of references people will make about "Q", "Rocky", and "Yogi"


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Pa. area meet is planned for March 2nd who is all interested?


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> The last few posts remind me of all the "special party" talk back in Oct before the meet. Remember that?





taramoz said:


> Yep, that would have been fun, but we had a great time anyway!



  I'm thinking with as interesting as things got with the party we did have,   the "special" would've been almost scary.  



Brocktoon said:


> Hang in there   It's sort of supposed to warm a bit after the freezer you're dealing with overnight.
> 
> So the Weather Channel is going with Winter Storm *ORKO *for the next on-deck ... seriously ... _ORKO!!   _Yes I was able to track down that Orko was also a Basque thunder god, but ask any child of the 80's who Orko is???
> 
> I already predict SNL will be all over this one for tonight's Weekly Update



  Holy......  ORKO?!



Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Pa. area meet is planned for March 2nd who is all interested?



  Hmmmm.... Probably won't be able to make it due to $$$ and time,   but I wouldn't mind at least knowing what the plans are since I might be able to do a quick appearance.     Is there a thread with details?


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Possible Plymouth Meeting area.


----------



## Offsides

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Possible Plymouth Meeting area.



I wish I still lived in NYC. My best friend has a cabin not too far from Wilkes-Barre that we used to go to all the time when I was living out there. It wasn't a far drive but was still a good little get-away. I want to go to a meet!


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Wish that I could but it be a 10 hour drive.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

We should just all plan a Disney World meet.


----------



## ortholablady

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Wow. I feel kinda bad! Y'all are snowed in and I'm about to go to WDW.



You suck Josh!  Haha!  Just kidding, I tell Tim that all the time.  Anyone want to buy a house in NY?  I need to get out of here.  AAaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Possible Plymouth Meeting area.



  I MIGHT be able to swing by on my way to Jersey that weekend.  I'll have to talk to Rachel though to see if she wants to go or not.



Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> We should just all plan a Disney World meet.



What's This?!    A Call to plan the 3rd Annual SSC Meet?     I don't see any issues with this plan at all!  



Would you (or someone else?) care to volunteer to plan/organize the meet?      As always,  I'll be more than happy to keep post 1 updated with information on the meet to help make it easier to keep everything in one place.   (And I'm sure Tara wouldn't mind passing off the SSC Meet Lead title to someone else this year.  )


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. I'm down for a meet. Hell. I might be able to host it at my place since I plan on living in Orlando by Oct!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> The last few posts remind me of all the "special party" talk back in Oct before the meet. Remember that?





taramoz said:


> Yep, that would have been fun, but we had a great time anyway!





DCTooTall said:


> I'm thinking with as interesting as things got with the party we did have,   the "special" would've been almost scary.



LOL, I am thinking anymore "special" or "fun" would have been sooooooo far over the top we might have all gotten kicked off the DIS. . .lol 



Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> We should just all plan a Disney World meet.





DCTooTall said:


> What's This?!    A Call to plan the 3rd Annual SSC Meet?     I don't see any issues with this plan at all!
> 
> Would you (or someone else?) care to volunteer to plan/organize the meet?      As always,  I'll be more than happy to keep post 1 updated with information on the meet to help make it easier to keep everything in one place.   (And I'm sure Tara wouldn't mind passing off the SSC Meet Lead title to someone else this year.  )



We just can't skip the Annual October SSC meet.  I volunteer to organize. But just remember, I said organize. . .what happens after you all get to WDW is up to you. . .lol. 



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. I'm down for a meet. Hell. I might be able to host it at my place since I plan on living in Orlando by Oct!



This year proves to be an awesome year.  Many great things going on for many of us. Lets start this planning thing early and have a great party. . .


----------



## Brocktoon

RocketEAR99 said:


> There are more interesting names around the bend...can't wait for some of references people will make about "Q", "Rocky", and "Yogi"


 
So is that James Bond 'Q', Star Trek 'Q', or Sesame Street brought to you by the letter 'Q' ???


I was already leaning towards hitting POR for a Food & Wine trip, so I'd probably be in for another SSC fest! The only really bad time in Oct is just around Columbus Day. If it's towards the end of Oct, the Brocktoon family RV may even be down in Ft Wilderness.


----------



## ahoff

October would be good, I was planning on the weekend of the 5th, as there is a race that weekend.


----------



## RocketEAR99

Brocktoon said:


> So is that James Bond 'Q', Star Trek 'Q', or Sesame Street brought to you by the letter 'Q' ???



Apparently it's named after the Broadway Express subway line in NYC...I thought the Star Trek 'Q' would've been much more appropriate.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

I called today and found out a 2bedroom apartment 7 miles from Disney World  would be about 550 a month per person so who is interested?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Gotta check the neighborhood. Might be in "crime hills" at that price.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

1000 a month in Pine Hills? If 2 people split it would be 550.


----------



## DefLepard

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> 1000 a month in Pine Hills? If 2 people split it would be 550.



Have you looked at http://www.cagancrossings.com/ Or http://www.rapalloapts.com/


----------



## nurse.darcy

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> 1000 a month in Pine Hills? If 2 people split it would be 550.



Sorry, I did not see the "split" part. . .lol.  $1000 a month is very decent and would be in a nice area. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DefLepard said:


> Have you looked at http://www.cagancrossings.com/ Or http://www.rapalloapts.com/



I didn't check the Map location but Clermont is a bit further out.  The Kissimmee location is nice, but its surrounded by neighborhoods you might not want to live in.  I am fine with the area as I lived there for a while but some people, depending on where they are from, might not like it.


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> I didn't check the Map location but Clermont is a bit further out.  The Kissimmee location is nice, but its surrounded by neighborhoods you might not want to live in.  I am fine with the area as I lived there for a while but some people, depending on where they are from, might not like it.



Yeah Cagan Crossing is in Clermont, FL which is a tiny bit far from the magic


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, I did not see the "split" part. . .lol.  $1000 a month is very decent and would be in a nice area. . .lol.


Alot of Cm's live there.


----------



## goofyfigment

Disneyandphilliesfan said:
			
		

> I called today and found out a 2bedroom apartment 7 miles from Disney World  would be about 550 a month per person so who is interested?



If i had a good paying job down there i would have jumped on the opportunity


----------



## Brocktoon

I don't think I'd really consider moving down near WDW, more than I'd just like to travel more often in general. If my job situtation stays stable (which it probably isn't as we keep going through rounds of cuts) ... I'm targeting to have my mortgage paid off in about 5 years. At that point I think I'd start looking into DVC or hit WDW yearly (at least) along with seeing some other global destinations.


----------



## Offsides

Brocktoon said:


> I don't think I'd really consider moving down near WDW, more than I'd just like to travel more often in general. If my job situtation stays stable (which it probably isn't as we keep going through rounds of cuts) ... I'm targeting to have my mortgage paid off in about 5 years. At that point I think I'd start looking into DVC or hit WDW yearly (at least) along with seeing some other global destinations.



This is my plan as well.. except substitute job stability/mortgage with finishing school. I think it might be cool/fun to live near WDW for a little while though. Maybe the year or two it will take me to finish my next round of school.


----------



## RocketEAR99

Brocktoon said:


> I don't think I'd really consider moving down near WDW, more than I'd just like to travel more often in general. If my job situtation stays stable (which it probably isn't as we keep going through rounds of cuts) ... I'm targeting to have my mortgage paid off in about 5 years. At that point I think I'd start looking into DVC or hit WDW yearly (at least) along with seeing some other global destinations.



I agree as well.  Thankfully I average about 2-1 week trips per year.  I wouldn't mind being able to make that 4 or just a 1-month trip, but living there is not on my agenda until maybe retirement (if that even works out for me).


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

I enjoy Typhoon Lagoon and the resturants so much that if I lived there would eat at one weekly and visit Lagoon twice a week. I would work for Disney and live 7 miles away.


----------



## ahoff

Cagan Crossings is on;y around 10 miles, less than my ride to work each day now.  That would work for me.  As would the working for Disney.  Only as a parttimer, though.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

ahoff said:


> Cagan Crossings is on;y around 10 miles, less than my ride to work each day now.  That would work for me.  As would the working for Disney.  Only as a parttimer, though.


Actually if you want to do the roommate thing there is better deals out here for Cm's .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DefLepard said:


> Yeah Cagan Crossing is in Clermont, FL which is a tiny bit far from the magic



Clermont is a very nice area.  Its not horridly far and the traffic from that area is not bad.  I like Clermont.  There is a bike trail, winery, tons of great shopping, lots of greenery and stuff.  Its a really nice area.



Brocktoon said:


> I don't think I'd really consider moving down near WDW, more than I'd just like to travel more often in general. If my job situtation stays stable (which it probably isn't as we keep going through rounds of cuts) ... I'm targeting to have my mortgage paid off in about 5 years. At that point I think I'd start looking into DVC or hit WDW yearly (at least) along with seeing some other global destinations.





RocketEAR99 said:


> I agree as well.  Thankfully I average about 2-1 week trips per year.  I wouldn't mind being able to make that 4 or just a 1-month trip, but living there is not on my agenda until maybe retirement (if that even works out for me).



Living near WDW is nice, but its very different than traveling here.  I miss my 4 to 6 vacations a year to stay onsite at WDW.  But then again, I can go anytime I want.  I can walk onsite for a meal at the Brown Derby, or go to a passholder soft event. . .etc.  These are fun things. But I do miss getting on an airplane and visiting.  Now when I think about vacation, I am wanting to go elsewhere. . .seriously.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, back to working on October SSC meet.  Who would be interested?  Gotta know.


----------



## Brocktoon

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, back to working on October SSC meet. Who would be interested? Gotta know.


 
I'd probably be down. October is almost a lifetime away for me, but I can't stand to miss some F&W time, and a SSC fest would make it even better. I'd either be crashing at the parents RV, or heading down solo depending on the time of the month. I think the only times I'd be looking to avoid would be around Columbus Day, and I think the Gartner IT Convention mess is going on 10/6-10/10 ... even then the Gartner thing only tends to muck things a bit in the Boardwalk area and resort reservations.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, back to working on October SSC meet.  Who would be interested?  Gotta know.



Ok, me, I am interested again!  Was so fun last year!


----------



## NJDiva

I am supposed to be taking my Godchildren down sometime in October but I don't know the date yet. their trip is from Monday to Friday so I am coming down the weekend before to go to F&W. so if the trip works out to be at the same time, I'm in.


----------



## tabbytrekker

deleted...


----------



## providince

Hey everyone. Contemplating a solo trip. You all have almost convinced me.


----------



## tabbytrekker

deleted...


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, I am thinking anymore "special" or "fun" would have been sooooooo far over the top we might have all gotten kicked off the DIS. . .lol



  I'm not sure though if Brock's Parent's would've ever been able to face him again though if things got any more...interesting...  






nurse.darcy said:


> We just can't skip the Annual October SSC meet.  I volunteer to organize. But just remember, I said organize. . .what happens after you all get to WDW is up to you. . .lol.





nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, back to working on October SSC meet.  Who would be interested?  Gotta know.



I'd be interested in stopping by and saying hey....  BUT... I know that I won't be able to make it down to WDW until the end of October/Early November this year.   My Time and $$$ will also be severely limted compared to the past too since I'll be down there during our first real out-of-town trip since the wedding at the end of Sept.  



tabbytrekker said:


> I'm just currently on lunch at work - and browsing through the disboards.
> 
> I've seen this tread before but never posted.  So I just thought I'd say hi and that I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!





providince said:


> Hey everyone. Contemplating a solo trip. You all have almost convinced me.



 to the group guys!   Feel free to join in the conversations around here.   You'll have a blast!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not sure though if Brock's Parent's would've ever been able to face him again though if things got any more...interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in stopping by and saying hey....  BUT... I know that I won't be able to make it down to WDW until the end of October/Early November this year.   My Time and $$$ will also be severely limted compared to the past too since I'll be down there during our first real out-of-town trip since the wedding at the end of Sept.



Mr Too Tall, I expect to see you both in September.  Not sure Tony will be traveling with me as we are working on our own nuptials.  If you all could make it down for a moment it would be great. . .totally understand if that idea gets nixed. . .the rest of us will stand in for you. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not sure though if Brock's Parent's would've ever been able to face him again though if things got any more...interesting...



Since Brocktoon's parents are currently honorary members of the SSC, they can come and go as they please. . .plus, their company is actually welcome. . .lol.


----------



## jillyb

Huh...for some reason I stopped getting notifications for new posts. 

I'm going on my first solo trip/cruise in January 2014...can't wait!!    Anybody else planning that far ahead for a solo trip?


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not sure though if Brock's Parent's would've ever been able to face him again though if things got any more...interesting...





nurse.darcy said:


> Since Brocktoon's parents are currently honorary members of the SSC, they can come and go as they please. . .plus, their company is actually welcome. . .lol.



INSPIRATIONAL SPEECH ...

_I've learned that a man's worth is not determined by literally becoming fall-down drunk (in front of my parents and newly met DISers) ... but by his ability to wake up the next morning and fight through a hangover of the Gods, to go on drinking around the F&W fest, and then the Boardwalk, and then Jellyrolls late into the night ....
_
... STANDING OVATION !! 

Seriously though, anybody who wonders what adult stuff there is to do around WDW has never partied with the SSC folks.  From CT/Erik's crazy soiree, through F&W and Jellyrolls the following night ... what a crazy blur 

If I make it to the next SSC, somebody better be appointed as my appropriate responsible adult to spot for me.  As has been seen, too much alcohol + Brocktoon is sort of like feeding a Mogwai after midnight


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> INSPIRATIONAL SPEECH ...
> 
> _I've learned that a man's worth is not determined by literally becoming fall-down drunk (in front of my parents and newly met DISers) ... but by his ability to wake up the next morning and fight through a hangover of the Gods, to go on drinking around the F&W fest, and then the Boardwalk, and then Jellyrolls late into the night ....
> _
> ... STANDING OVATION !!
> 
> Seriously though, anybody who wonders what adult stuff there is to do around WDW has never partied with the SSC folks.  From CT/Erik's crazy soiree, through F&W and Jellyrolls the following night ... what a crazy blur
> 
> If I make it to the next SSC, somebody better be appointed as my appropriate responsible adult to spot for me.  As has been seen, too much alcohol + Brocktoon is sort of like feeding a Mogwai after midnight



Let's not forget you falling asleep in the hallway !  Classic, good memories!


----------



## tabbytrekker

deleted...


----------



## ATLJR

Hi to all! Been lurking for a while.

Just joined the club after ending a 5 year relationship.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

ATLJR said:


> Hi to all! Been lurking for a while.
> 
> Just joined the club after ending a 5 year relationship.



Welcome to the party.Male or Female tell us more about you.


----------



## ATLJR

Thank you!

Male, recently turned the big 3-0, from Atlanta. 

My Passions: I am very blessed to have an amazing career, being outside (love to fish, snorkel, hike), travel, sports

How I Found This Place: My younger sister works for Disney and convinced me to sign up for the Everest Challenge when I told her I was wanting to do a 5K. She told me to browse this site for info.

If anyone has any questions I am an open book.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello SSC peeps 

I have now added plane tickets and a car rental to our lodging reservations, and we have had all 7 disney tickets in hand for months, and DH has the time off work....so it looks like we should definitely be making our big combined family trip  June 2-10   I did extend it one day, and need to get on booking our extra night...going to use my DVC points to get us a 2 bedroom at AKV   Probably not going to tell the kids at all until we pull up there!  DH and I didn't really have a honeymoon (1 night at a b&b a mile from our house), so this will pretty much be it (because everyone wants their 5 kids along on their honeymoon, right?  ).  We do have friends that are coming with us, so we will watch their 2 one night and they will watch ours one night so we can do kidless dates.  And, our condo is big enough for adults to have their own bedrooms   Wish I could make it for the SSC meet this year (even though I'm not single anymore), but DH probably won't have any vacation left by then


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Mr Too Tall, I expect to see you both in September.  Not sure Tony will be traveling with me as we are working on our own nuptials.  If you all could make it down for a moment it would be great. . .totally understand if that idea gets nixed. . .the rest of us will stand in for you. . .lol.



If I can't make it,   I'll try and find you guys a flag or something to help you see the group in a crowd since I won't be there to tower over everyone in the crowd.  




nurse.darcy said:


> Since Brocktoon's parents are currently honorary members of the SSC, they can come and go as they please. . .plus, their company is actually welcome. . .lol.



  I never said they weren't allowed to come...   just that I'm not sure they would ever be able to see their son the same way again if things got any more "interesting".





jillyb said:


> Huh...for some reason I stopped getting notifications for new posts.
> 
> I'm going on my first solo trip/cruise in January 2014...can't wait!!    Anybody else planning that far ahead for a solo trip?



Sadly,  That's happened to me on occasional as well in the past.  I really hate it when it happens.



ATLJR said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Male, recently turned the big 3-0, from Atlanta.
> 
> My Passions: I am very blessed to have an amazing career, being outside (love to fish, snorkel, hike), travel, sports
> 
> How I Found This Place: My younger sister works for Disney and convinced me to sign up for the Everest Challenge when I told her I was wanting to do a 5K. She told me to browse this site for info.
> 
> If anyone has any questions I am an open book.



 to the group.   Which part of Atlanta are you from?   When I used to live in the area I was one of the true minority....a  native.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Hello SSC peeps
> 
> I have now added plane tickets and a car rental to our lodging reservations, and we have had all 7 disney tickets in hand for months, and DH has the time off work....so it looks like we should definitely be making our big combined family trip  June 2-10   I did extend it one day, and need to get on booking our extra night...going to use my DVC points to get us a 2 bedroom at AKV   Probably not going to tell the kids at all until we pull up there!  DH and I didn't really have a honeymoon (1 night at a b&b a mile from our house), so this will pretty much be it (because everyone wants their 5 kids along on their honeymoon, right?  ).  We do have friends that are coming with us, so we will watch their 2 one night and they will watch ours one night so we can do kidless dates.  And, our condo is big enough for adults to have their own bedrooms   Wish I could make it for the SSC meet this year (even though I'm not single anymore), but DH probably won't have any vacation left by then



 I'm thinking you should plan on coming to the meet.   Even if he doesn't have any vacation time leftover,   It'd give you a quick trip to meet some friends,   and you would now have a built in baby-sitter.  

  I understand the honeymoon issues.    It's looking like i'm gonna end up in a somewhat similar boat.    Plans are looking like we aren't going to get to take our honeymoon for about a month after the wedding.   Of course,   part of the reason for that delay is that the Family has agreed to look after the baby for a few days to allow us to enjoy WDW by ourselves,   before they bring him down when they start their vacation and we get another couple weeks as part of the bigger family vacation.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> If I can't make it,   I'll try and find you guys a flag or something to help you see the group in a crowd since I won't be there to tower over everyone in the crowd.
> 
> 
> .



I suggest a Pirate flag..


----------



## tabbytrekker

deleted...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I just want to throw out a date suggestion for the Mostly Not Singles Anymore Meet in October. Te 3rd weekend is the 18th&20th. Crowd calendar looks good and its the middle of the month. Just a tentative suggestion.


----------



## ATLJR

DCTooTall,

I am safely nuzzled in the Suburbs of Gwinnett County. But I know exactly what you mean HAHA


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I suggest a Pirate flag..



  Well,  Seeing as how at least one of your Crew will likely be in attendance,  I could see that working.     You should make sure you make it at the very least though.  You know...  To Document the occasion.  

  BTW...   Text me your mailing address.



ATLJR said:


> DCTooTall,
> 
> I am safely nuzzled in the Suburbs of Gwinnett County. But I know exactly what you mean HAHA



  Know the area well.   Spent a LOT of time in that area over the years.


----------



## Offsides

taramoz said:


> Ok, me, I am interested again!  Was so fun last year!



After all the comments it sounds like it would be a blast. I would be interested but it'd probably have to be towards the end of October. I'm not sure what my school schedule will be like then.



ATLJR said:


> Hi to all! Been lurking for a while.
> 
> Just joined the club after ending a 5 year relationship.



Welcome!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well,  Seeing as how at least one of your Crew will likely be in attendance,  I could see that working.     You should make sure you make it at the very least though.  You know...  To Document the occasion.
> .



it's the obvious choice, any other kind of flag and you might end up with hundreds of brazilians following..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> it's the obvious choice, any other kind of flag and you might end up with hundreds of brazilians following..



Agreed.

Are we tracking who is a yes/no/maybe?


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Are we tracking who is a yes/no/maybe?



I think we should pick a date and time first. . .That would help with the yes/no/maybe part that DC adds to the first part of the forum. . .I like the end of October to Beginning of November dates. . .or the end of September to beginning of October dates. . .those are my picks. . .


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

End of Oct might be good. We can still have F&W and maybe we can all meet up at MNSSHP as well


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Are we tracking who is a yes/no/maybe?



put me down as a maybe


----------



## nurse.darcy

The Pyrate needs to find his way out this year. . .I know its been a rough year but you need a vacation and a release.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Are we tracking who is a yes/no/maybe?



You can put us down as a maybe.  We have so much happening this year and not sure if we can make it, but are going to try.  We did have a blast last year.


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Are we tracking who is a yes/no/maybe?


 
I'm a 'probably' ... don't see why i wouldn't make it down this year, but I am a little concerned about my job situation as the year goes on.

Time wise I'm more partial to something in the 10/16 - 11/5 window. Although 10/3 - 10/8 is probably doable for me as well. F&W is nuts on the weekend anyway (as we saw last year), but I think we'd want to avoid opening or closing weekend.

If the dates decided on are towards the end of Oct, the sooner I know the better, as I'd probably be looking to book a preferred spot at Ft Wilderness for the RV, and they fill up fast and early. If my parents skip thier usual late Oct trip this year, I'm leaning towards POR solo


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> The Pyrate needs to find his way out this year. . .    1.  I know its been a rough year but you need a vacation and 2..a release.



1. you have no idea how bad, I need more than a vacation, more like a new life/fresh start. 

2. not touching that one  LOl


----------



## Princesssbz

Just stopping in to say hi. I was in here a lot a few years ago. Looking for a disney loving guy which there are a lot of I see lol.


----------



## ACIM

Princesssbz said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. I was in here a lot a few years ago. Looking for a disney loving guy which there are a lot of I see lol.



We've all been waiting for you, so choose wisely...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. you have no idea how bad, I need more than a vacation, more like a new life/fresh start.
> 
> 2. not touching that one  LOl



   I was debating making my own comment,   but figured I should probably at least TRY to behave...  



Princesssbz said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. I was in here a lot a few years ago. Looking for a disney loving guy which there are a lot of I see lol.



 back!  We missed you.




As for the meet guys,   Let me know when you want to do it,  and then I'll update post 1 with the details and even start tracking the yes/no/maybe's.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> You can put us down as a maybe.  We have so much happening this year and not sure if we can make it, but are going to try.  We did have a blast last year.



I thought my life was crazy busy. . .lol.  . .happy days.



MICKEY88 said:


> put me down as a maybe


  Oh I might have to make sure you make it. . .just because you need time away.  Life will continue on with us or without us. . .it just is. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Listen. . .I have been trying to behave. . .don't give me fuel. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Taking a break. . .from here and facecrack for a day. . .just need to unwind. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> You can put us down as a maybe.  We have so much happening this year and not sure if we can make it, but are going to try.  We did have a blast last year.



Just for the record, I am a maybe too, will depend a lot on dates picked and how much vacation I have left by then.  I kinda travel a lot...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Just for the record, I am a maybe too, will depend a lot on dates picked and how much vacation I have left by then.  I kinda travel a lot...



well make sure you save some time


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm definitely a no this year yet again. Shooting for next year though for sure!


----------



## allielew

Hi all. Recently single and found this thread. Decided this time around want someone that loves Disney as much as I do.  I live about two hours north of the mouse in Title Town so would love to meet in Oct and have an adult disney experience.


----------



## DisNorth

Plans for the Oct meet sounds fun! But I'm planning middle to end of Nov (hopeful!) So if anyone else is there around then let me know


----------



## RocketEAR99

allielew said:


> Hi all. Recently single and found this thread. Decided this time around want someone that loves Disney as much as I do.  I live about two hours north of the mouse in Title Town so would love to meet in Oct and have an adult disney experience.



Welcome to the party!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Possible for October but cannot make a commitment for it now.


----------



## AuroraRora

Possible "yes" for me in October too! Waiting to see what my siblings college breaks are looking like, before I know my dates and if I'll be solo or not!


----------



## ahoff

I am a maybe for October, if I do wind up going it will be the first weekend, there is a race in Disney on the 5th.  If I can't make it in October I will definately be down in January for the marathon weekend.


----------



## arfisher12

DisNorth said:
			
		

> Plans for the Oct meet sounds fun! But I'm planning middle to end of Nov (hopeful!) So if anyone else is there around then let me know



Hi this is my first post on this board but I'm planning a November trip Nov 9 _14 just me and my friend.



_Posted  from Disney  Forums Reader for Android_


----------



## nurse.darcy

arfisher12 said:


> Hi this is my first post on this board but I'm planning a November trip Nov 9 _14 just me and my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Disney  Forums Reader for Android_



Welcome to the boards. . .pull up a barstool and have a drink.


----------



## Brocktoon

Sort of quiet around here as of late. Not much going on my front except for work and sleep. I did drop by my parents place over the weekend ... they're RV travelling through early October, but mentioned that they could book at the Fort for mid/late October or early Nov.

With the RV at the Fort, this could mean an outdoorsy beer/wine gathering before hopping the boat over to the MK or MNSSHP


----------



## RocketEAR99

arfisher12 said:


> Hi this is my first post on this board but I'm planning a November trip Nov 9 _14 just me and my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Disney  Forums Reader for Android_



Welcome to the club!


----------



## DCTooTall

arfisher12 said:


> Hi this is my first post on this board but I'm planning a November trip Nov 9 _14 just me and my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Disney  Forums Reader for Android_



 to the group!



Brocktoon said:


> Sort of quiet around here as of late. Not much going on my front except for work and sleep. I did drop by my parents place over the weekend ... they're RV travelling through early October, but mentioned that they could book at the Fort for mid/late October or early Nov.
> 
> With the RV at the Fort, this could mean an outdoorsy beer/wine gathering before hopping the boat over to the MK or MNSSHP



Hmmm....  not sure "outdoorsy" would be safe.      There is definately something to be said about the privacy that being indoors provided for the craziness that was the pre-party.


Sooo...  Do we have a date actually set yet?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yea. If we can get a date soon. It would be very helpful. So I can ask off


----------



## goofyfigment

Im off the first week in Oct and im also off the last weekend. Would love to make it to a meet.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I vote last weekend in October.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....  not sure "outdoorsy" would be safe.      There is definately something to be said about the privacy that being indoors provided for the craziness that was the pre-party.
> 
> 
> Sooo...  Do we have a date actually set yet?



No, we do NOT have a date actually set. . .I was gathering intelligence as to which dates work and why. . .I am totally thinking end of October might be the best. . .

adding a survey to decide what to do. . .dang, how do I post a poll. . .lol. . .can't figure this crap out. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, went to go look at a wedding venue yesterday. . .Lowry Park Zoo. . .now I am torn between convenience for guests and what I actually want.  Mainsail would be convenience. . .they have a shuttle for free to and from the airport and local shopping. . .The Zoo is unique and fabulous. . .oh what to do what to do. . .I am torn.


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, went to go look at a wedding venue yesterday. . .Lowry Park Zoo. . .now I am torn between convenience for guests and what I actually want.  Mainsail would be convenience. . .they have a shuttle for free to and from the airport and local shopping. . .The Zoo is unique and fabulous. . .oh what to do what to do. . .I am torn.



Do it for you.  Your wedding is the one day that you are allowed to be selfish (within reason) without guilt   Pick the one that will make you happiest and take lots of pictures


----------



## jillyb

DIS_MERI said:


> Do it for you.  Your wedding is the one day that you are allowed to be selfish (within reason) without guilt   Pick the one that will make you happiest and take lots of pictures



Ditto!!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> No, we do NOT have a date actually set. . .I was gathering intelligence as to which dates work and why. . .I am totally thinking end of October might be the best. . .
> 
> adding a survey to decide what to do. . .dang, how do I post a poll. . .lol. . .can't figure this crap out. . .lol.



 Pretty sure you can't do an automatic poll mid-thread.      The best you could do is just propose some dates and then have people reply to the post and mention their preference.     Honestly,   from past experience though,   at some point you just need to make the executive decision though and say "It's happening on These dates".

    Either way....   Officially,   Don't count on my attending.   With my Disney Trip this year being in part our Honeymoon,   I'm not sure how Rachel would feel with trying to squeeze in an official DisMeet.    If it happens while we are in the area however,  I don't think there would be an issue with at least making a quick appearance though to say "HEY!!"    



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, went to go look at a wedding venue yesterday. . .Lowry Park Zoo. . .now I am torn between convenience for guests and what I actually want.  Mainsail would be convenience. . .they have a shuttle for free to and from the airport and local shopping. . .The Zoo is unique and fabulous. . .oh what to do what to do. . .I am torn.



Eh....   do what you want to do.   If you are REALLY concerned about transportation to the venue or from the airport,  You could always look into doing your own shuttle of sorts if it's needed.   (either hiring a shuttle to move the guests to the venue.....     or renting a car/van for someone during the festivities and having them drive around everyone for you...)


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

I find these single threads to lead to nothing but back and forth messages and they lead to notta.


----------



## DefLepard

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> I find these single threads to lead to nothing but back and forth messages and they lead to notta.



Gaming quote = *You Mad Bro ?*

I have met some very nice people in person from this Dis Board

Oh and BTW this actual thread/single/ADULT/social club is meant to lead to "notta" with a few back and forth messages designed to be FUN


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> I find these single threads to lead to nothing but back and forth messages and they lead to notta.



It really depends on what you are looking to get out of this thread.

  This thread was started as just a thread for people to chat freely about anything and everything that comes to mind.    Since it was started about 3-4yrs ago (the first thread,  we've hit the 250page max a few times),   We've had some really strong friendships start between people who chat around here...   we've had at least 4 official group meets (2 at Hershey park and 2 at WDW)... and several "unofficial" meets when people have traveled to the parks and had dates overlap.....   And for those hoping to actually have a "love connection"....   My Fiance and I met for the first time here and at one of our get-togethers at WDW....  And there is at least 1 other couple I know of in this thread who have started seeing each other since the thread started.    (And that doesn't factor in the other people currently active here,   or who used to be active here,   who have found people locally.....  At least one of which who was tempted to not even go on their first blind date with their new spouse until several of us here said to do it despite their doubts about it having a future).



So ultimately....   If you are just looking to find the perfect person within a singles thread....  probably not gonna happen.  sorry.    But if you come in with an open mind and participate,   You are pretty much guarenteed to make some new friends.....   and you may end up discovering in the process that one of your new friends could be the person you were looking for.


----------



## goofyfigment

Ok hoping to know for sure tonite but im looking at using my mother's condo oct 19 to 26 so if there will be a meet let me know!


----------



## BelleGirl410

Hi, I'm new here  Found out yesterday I'm going on my first solo trip from March 9th to 16th, so very excited ^_^


----------



## DCTooTall

BelleGirl410 said:


> Hi, I'm new here  Found out yesterday I'm going on my first solo trip from March 9th to 16th, so very excited ^_^



 to the group!   Pull up a chair and feel free to hop into the conversation.  We always love having new people join in around here.


....Now where did that bartender get too again?


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

DCTooTall said:


> It really depends on what you are looking to get out of this thread.
> 
> This thread was started as just a thread for people to chat freely about anything and everything that comes to mind.    Since it was started about 3-4yrs ago (the first thread,  we've hit the 250page max a few times),   We've had some really strong friendships start between people who chat around here...   we've had at least 4 official group meets (2 at Hershey park and 2 at WDW)... and several "unofficial" meets when people have traveled to the parks and had dates overlap.....   And for those hoping to actually have a "love connection"....   My Fiance and I met for the first time here and at one of our get-togethers at WDW....  And there is at least 1 other couple I know of in this thread who have started seeing each other since the thread started.    (And that doesn't factor in the other people currently active here,   or who used to be active here,   who have found people locally.....  At least one of which who was tempted to not even go on their first blind date with their new spouse until several of us here said to do it despite their doubts about it having a future).
> 
> 
> 
> So ultimately....   If you are just looking to find the perfect person within a singles thread....  probably not gonna happen.  sorry.    But if you come in with an open mind and participate,   You are pretty much guarenteed to make some new friends.....   and you may end up discovering in the process that one of your new friends could be the person you were looking for.



With no disrespect I have had an open mind about things and pmed about 5 different ladies who at first all had potential but in the end it seemed they lead me on .I am happy for you that found love but I just want guys to know to be careful who they believe on here .Honestly I am fine have plenty of female attention just think it's wrong to mislead someone.For the record its the singles section as a whole not really your thread .Now pour some cold ones bartender.


----------



## DefLepard

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> With no disrespect I have had an open mind about things and pmed about 5 different ladies who at first all had potential but in the end it seemed they lead me on .I am happy for you that found love but I just want guys to know to be careful who they believe on here .Honestly I am fine have plenty of female attention just think it's wrong to mislead someone.For the record its the singles section as a whole not really your thread .Now pour some cold ones bartender.



U Mad Bro ?

DCTooTall started this thread

I need a drink 

Lines up shots for everyone


----------



## tabbytrekker

deleted...


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

DefLepard said:


> U Mad Bro ?
> 
> DCTooTall started this thread
> 
> I need a drink
> 
> Lines up shots for everyone



Nah not mad drink up dude.


----------



## BelleGirl410

Thank you for the welcome! 

New friends are always good ^_^ Especially Disney fans


----------



## goofyfigment

Disneyandphilliesfan said:
			
		

> With no disrespect I have had an open mind about things and pmed about 5 different ladies who at first all had potential but in the end it seemed they lead me on .I am happy for you that found love but I just want guys to know to be careful who they believe on here .Honestly I am fine have plenty of female attention just think it's wrong to mislead someone.For the record its the singles section as a whole not really your thread .Now pour some cold ones bartender.



Kinda hard to message you back when you box is full


----------



## amfie928

I'm all for new friends and drinks .  On that note...wish I could plan to meet in late October but alas! (Channeling my inner pirate) am going to be at WDW 9/9 - 9/15   But if I win the lotto.....


----------



## Brocktoon

If we're taking requests for Oct meet timing, I've got a pretty broad window. Currently I'm looking at booking a week straddling one the following weekends ... 10/19-10/20, 10/26-10/27, 11/2-11/3

Another note ... I don't know how many of the local folks are able to take off a work day for a Friday or Monday, but a week day may be better for the F&W than a Saturday. F&W was fun last year, but it was PACKED on Saturday as the afternoon went on. But it's uderstandable that it may be easier getting everyone together on a Saturday



amfie928 said:


> I'm all for new friends and drinks . On that note...wish I could plan to meet in late October but alas! (Channeling my inner pirate) am going to be at WDW 9/9 - 9/15  But if I win the lotto.....


 
As long as there are no weather issues, I've heard most of September may be the last of the lower crowd times to visit. If it wasn't for the F&W fest, I'd probably be targeting for Sept ...


----------



## goofyfigment

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> If we're taking requests for Oct meet timing, I've got a pretty broad window. Currently I'm looking at booking a week straddling one the following weekends ... 10/19-10/20, 10/26-10/27, 11/2-11/3
> 
> Another note ... I don't know how many of the local folks are able to take off a work day for a Friday or Monday, but a week day may be better for the F&W than a Saturday. F&W was fun last year, but it was PACKED on Saturday as the afternoon went on. But it's uderstandable that it may be easier getting everyone together on a Saturday
> 
> As long as there are no weather issues, I've heard most of September may be the last of the lower crowd times to visit. If it wasn't for the F&W fest, I'd probably be targeting for Sept ...



I am planning on being there from 10/19 to 10/27 going to finalize my accommodations tonite.


----------



## amfie928

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> As long as there are no weather issues, I've heard most of September may be the last of the lower crowd times to visit. If it wasn't for the F&W fest, I'd probably be targeting for Sept ...



I was there last year in Oct. 10/7-10/13 and it was very busy...I was surprised. I am hoping its not so crowded this time around. 

And if all goes well...and my Indians make it to the World Series I wouldn't be able to make an October meet anyway because I would die of a heart attack! But this may be our year...first preseason in a long while since I have been this excited!!


----------



## RocketEAR99

amfie928 said:


> And if all goes well...and my Indians make it to the World Series I wouldn't be able to make an October meet anyway because I would die of a heart attack! But this may be our year...first preseason in a long while since I have been this excited!!



Your Indians may have to get past my Orioles first   I'm excited for my team's preseason as well!  

And now for something completely different:

Just out of curiosity, anyone on this thread going to be at WDW sometime in the May 18-24 time frame?


----------



## goofyfigment

Woohoo another Indians Fan!


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> Woohoo another Indians Fan!



Go Tribe!  The first time I hear 'Hammy'  say "waaaaay back! And gone!!" I know spring is on its way! And they just announced lower concession prices this year...it's going to be a good summer!

If only WDW was an hour away...Cleveland would be almost like heaven! Lol!


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> Go Tribe!  The first time I hear 'Hammy'  say "waaaaay back! And gone!!" I know spring is on its way! And they just announced lower concession prices this year...it's going to be a good summer!
> 
> If only WDW was an hour away...Cleveland would be almost like heaven! Lol!



I made my first trip out to a game in August can't wait to go to more this year! If we stay healthy after spring training we might have a decent season based on how we are playing now! Cant wait! Go tribe!!!!!!


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> I made my first trip out to a game in August can't wait to go to more this year! If we stay healthy after spring training we might have a decent season based on how we are playing now! Cant wait! Go tribe!!!!!!



Ok you jinxed us on the stay healthy comment...Perez is out for 3-4 weeks with a shoulder strain....man! Hope he heals fast!


----------



## DCTooTall

amfie928 said:


> I was there last year in Oct. 10/7-10/13 and it was very busy...I was surprised. I am hoping its not so crowded this time around.
> 
> And if all goes well...and my Indians make it to the World Series I wouldn't be able to make an October meet anyway because I would die of a heart attack! But this may be our year...first preseason in a long while since I have been this excited!!



columbus day  weekend was 10/6 last year which lead to the higher crowds that week.    I was down there the same time since 10/13 was our meet last year.




In other meet news.....  I got the date for this year's Company picnic at Hershey park.      Anybody interested in trying to get together for another regional meet at Hershey this year?


----------



## megan_in_pink

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> columbus day  weekend was 10/6 last year which lead to the higher crowds that week.    I was down there the same time since 10/13 was our meet last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other meet news.....  I got the date for this year's Company picnic at Hershey park.      Anybody interested in trying to get together for another regional meet at Hershey this year?



most definitely if I'm still in PA


----------



## goofyfigment

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> most definitely if I'm still in PA



If im not working im in, hersheypark is one of my favorite summer day trips


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

megan_in_pink said:


> How is everyone tonight?



Hi Megan I am good thanks for asking. How are you? Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> Ok you jinxed us on the stay healthy comment...Perez is out for 3-4 weeks with a shoulder strain....man! Hope he heals fast!



That i did! I was just hoping we could make it thru spring training for once without any injuries! I stay have faith!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> columbus day  weekend was 10/6 last year which lead to the higher crowds that week.    I was down there the same time since 10/13 was our meet last year.
> 
> In other meet news.....  I got the date for this year's Company picnic at Hershey park.      Anybody interested in trying to get together for another regional meet at Hershey this year?



I guess I can make some time to go...


----------



## megan_in_pink

Disneyandphilliesfan said:
			
		

> Hi Megan I am good thanks for asking. How are you? Any fun weekend plans?



No no fun plans. Just got back from
Paying for the plates and drivers permit. I am
Now poor. Thank you quebec government.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I guess I can make some time to go...



LOL, you know you wanna come spend time with your favorite Pyrate..


----------



## roxysmum123

Hello all

Tried this group a while ago, but giving it another whirl.  Hopefully I can keep up this time, lol!  Looking forward to getting to know everyone!

Cheers


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> columbus day  weekend was 10/6 last year which lead to the higher crowds that week.    I was down there the same time since 10/13 was our meet last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other meet news.....  I got the date for this year's Company picnic at Hershey park.      Anybody interested in trying to get together for another regional meet at Hershey this year?



I definitely disappeared from this thread for awhile, you guys can be tough to keep up with!

Maybe I can actually make the Hershey meet this year... But unless the meet is in September before F&W, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## ctnurse

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> I find these single threads to lead to nothing but back and forth messages and they lead to notta.



Just my humble opinion, I have seen several posts from you, and as a woman, I think you are just trying to hard.  There are a lot of great women on this board.  My advice is to jump in and try to develop friendships first.  You never know what will happen, I met a fantastic man on this thread and lots of other great friends.  


DCTooTall said:


> It really depends on what you are looking to get out of this thread.
> 
> This thread was started as just a thread for people to chat freely about anything and everything that comes to mind.    Since it was started about 3-4yrs ago (the first thread,  we've hit the 250page max a few times),   We've had some really strong friendships start between people who chat around here...   we've had at least 4 official group meets (2 at Hershey park and 2 at WDW)... and several "unofficial" meets when people have traveled to the parks and had dates overlap.....   And for those hoping to actually have a "love connection"....   My Fiance and I met for the first time here and at one of our get-togethers at WDW....  And there is at least 1 other couple I know of in this thread who have started seeing each other since the thread started.    (And that doesn't factor in the other people currently active here,   or who used to be active here,   who have found people locally.....  At least one of which who was tempted to not even go on their first blind date with their new spouse until several of us here said to do it despite their doubts about it having a future).
> 
> 
> 
> So ultimately....   If you are just looking to find the perfect person within a singles thread....  probably not gonna happen.  sorry.    But if you come in with an open mind and participate,   You are pretty much guarenteed to make some new friends.....   and you may end up discovering in the process that one of your new friends could be the person you were looking for.



Very well said and I totally agree.  



DCTooTall said:


> columbus day  weekend was 10/6 last year which lead to the higher crowds that week.    I was down there the same time since 10/13 was our meet last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other meet news.....  I got the date for this year's Company picnic at Hershey park.      Anybody interested in trying to get together for another regional meet at Hershey this year?



We are not sure about this year, we have a lot going on, but we are going to try to make the October meet.  Erik and I are maybes right now. 


beachphotog said:


> I definitely disappeared from this thread for awhile, you guys can be tough to keep up with!
> 
> Maybe I can actually make the Hershey meet this year... But unless the meet is in September before F&W, I won't be able to make it.



Welcome back and don't worry about being caught up.


----------



## ATLJR

Is anyone in here doing The Expedition Everest Challenge in May?


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, planning an actual wedding (not just a marriage) is hard when you work full time.  You have to go see venues and they really only like to see you during the week. . .its all a bit overwhelming.

I can do Disney any time I want as long as its not a call weekend, I just need to tell them a month in advance what weekend I don't want to do call. . .

I believe that AHoff, our resident bicycle rider/runner is doing that.  He mentioned it.  I am not sure about anyone else. . .not me, that is for sure.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

megan_in_pink said:


> No no fun plans. Just got back from
> Paying for the plates and drivers permit. I am
> Now poor. Thank you quebec government.



I know the feeling I just got a brand new car.


----------



## ahoff

ATLJR said:


> Is anyone in here doing The Expedition Everest Challenge in May?



I did this a few years ago, but can't swing it for this year.  It is a fun race, but only a 5K.  If you count the scavenger part you are running trough AK again, so almost a 10K.  Was thinking of the ToT race in October also.  But already booked a room for marathon next January!

Go on over to the WISH boards,  there is a thread setup already for this race.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> I did this a few years ago, but can't swing it for this year.  It is a fun race, but only a 5K.  If you count the scavenger part you are running trough AK again, so almost a 10K.  Was thinking of the ToT race in October also.  But already booked a room for marathon next January!
> 
> Go on over to the WISH boards,  there is a thread setup already for this race.



Disney runs are always fun. I'll probably never get to do Everest because of the time of year it happens. Heading down for the Wine and Dine in November and next year's Princess half.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Good luck to all you runners out there.


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> I did this a few years ago, but can't swing it for this year.  It is a fun race, but only a 5K.  If you count the scavenger part you are running trough AK again, so almost a 10K.  Was thinking of the ToT race in October also.  But already booked a room for marathon next January!
> 
> Go on over to the WISH boards,  there is a thread setup already for this race.



My DS who will be 9 this month has been talking about doing a 5k.  Do you think something like this would be good for him.  Any tips for him?  Is he too young? He got into running last year at summer camp.


----------



## peteanddebbie

roxysmum123 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Tried this group a while ago, but giving it another whirl.  Hopefully I can keep up this time, lol!  Looking forward to getting to know everyone!
> 
> Cheers



Welcome!!  Good luck keeping up, it does get a little crazy some times.


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> My DS who will be 9 this month has been talking about doing a 5k.  Do you think something like this would be good for him.  Any tips for him?  Is he too young? He got into running last year at summer camp.



Disney races are a lot of fun!  (if you think running for 4 hours is fun....)  But Disney has incorporated a 5K into all of their race weekends, so any of them would be good.  Lots of characters out for photos, and everyone gets a medal.  I have not done a Disney 5K, but know some who have, and they had a good time, very family-oriented.  No problem just walking it, if you like, they are not that strict on the times.  One thing to note, all the 5K races (except EE) are early morning races, so you have to be out to race area around 6am.  And of course, being at Disney makes them a little pricey.  Most of local races by me are in the $25 range.  Not sure what the price for a Disney 5K is, but the longer races are all over $100. 

Regarding the Everest 5K, I think you would have to accompany him, being only 9.  But then you do get several hours of line free EE.  I bailed after seven straight rides, but my son kept going.  

Have fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> My DS who will be 9 this month has been talking about doing a 5k.  Do you think something like this would be good for him.  Any tips for him?  Is he too young? He got into running last year at summer camp.



I don't know anything about the races but I know that Jaden would love burning off that extra energy he carries with him.  He is such a love.


----------



## D23Ry

beachphotog said:


> I definitely disappeared from this thread for awhile, you guys can be tough to keep up with!
> 
> Maybe I can actually make the Hershey meet this year... But unless the meet is in September before F&W, I won't be able to make it.



I have always wanted to go to Hershey Park. How is it???? anyone been?


----------



## ahoff

CoasterAddict said:


> Disney runs are always fun. I'll probably never get to do Everest because of the time of year it happens. Heading down for the Wine and Dine in November and next year's Princess half.



Yes, May is not such a good time for me either.  Glad I did it once.  Disney is loading up the fall with races, aren't they?  ToT in Oct (ok, end of September, almost) and W&D in Nov.  You are not going in January, Kim?  Looks like you are going for a Coast to Coast Medal!


----------



## goofyfigment

D23Ry said:
			
		

> I have always wanted to go to Hershey Park. How is it???? anyone been?



One word awesome! I maybe bias as i have been going to Hershey since i was little and i rode my first looping coaster there


----------



## Brocktoon

goofyfigment said:


> One word awesome! I maybe bias as i have been going to Hershey since i was little and i rode my first looping coaster there


 
Sooper Dooper Looper was my 2nd looping coaster. My 1st looping was the Loch Ness Monster at Busch Gardens. One of my strange childhood memories is losing one of my baby teeth while going down the drop on the Coal Cracker flume ride.

Hershey Park is easily in my top 5 parks (considering WDW and Universal as 1 park each):

1) WDW
2) Busch Gardens Williamsburg
3) Universal Orlando
4) Hershey Park
5) Disneyland/Cali Adventure




DCTooTall said:


> In other meet news..... I got the date for this year's Company picnic at Hershey park. Anybody interested in trying to get together for another regional meet at Hershey this year?


 
There's a possibility I may be down for a Hershey meet. It's been years since I've been to Hershey Park. It's just a few hour drive out the turnpike, but I'd probably do an overnight in Hershey if I could make it.


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> Sooper Dooper Looper was my 2nd looping coaster. My 1st looping was the Loch Ness Monster at Busch Gardens. One of my strange childhood memories is losing one of my baby teeth while going down the drop on the Coal Cracker flume ride.
> 
> Hershey Park is easily in my top 5 parks (considering WDW and Universal as 1 park each):
> 
> 1) WDW
> 2) Busch Gardens Williamsburg
> 3) Universal Orlando
> 4) Hershey Park
> 5) Disneyland/Cali Adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a possibility I may be down for a Hershey meet. It's been years since I've been to Hershey Park. It's just a few hour drive out the turnpike, but I'd probably do an overnight in Hershey if I could make it.



you really should go, we really have a good time, wander around, see some shows, watch me scream while riding the Pirate (no comment DC!!) I think we've either closed the park or come pretty darn close to it


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> you really should go, we really have a good time, wander around, see some shows, watch me scream while riding the Pirate (no comment DC!!) I think we've either closed the park or come pretty darn close to it



ummm can I comment  LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

D23Ry said:


> I have always wanted to go to Hershey Park. How is it???? anyone been?



hersheypark is awesome, they have world class roller coasters, and top quality shows


----------



## Irishman

Hershey Park had the super looper
  Busch gardens the loch ness...( I still love riding it)..
  Kings domion had the KING COBRA...


----------



## Brocktoon

Isn't the new(er) Troegs brewery located pretty close to Hershey Park? One more reason I may need to travel out that way

Speaking of meets ... anymore zeroing in on the Oct WDW meet? Were we looking at around 10/19-10/20 or 10/26-10/27 timeframe? Let me know if there's a lockdown for scheduling ...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I guess I can make some time to go...



 You had better.   It just Wouldn't be a Hershey meet without you and the  there.

   It seemed weird enough not having you there in October at WDW.....



roxysmum123 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Tried this group a while ago, but giving it another whirl.  Hopefully I can keep up this time, lol!  Looking forward to getting to know everyone!
> 
> Cheers



  Never worry about keeping up.   Anything important as far as meets go,  I try to keep the first post updated.     Beyond that....   It's totally acceptable (and almost expected at times) that people won't be able to keep up,  or will skip a couple pages of conversation if we got into another chatty period.   With our conversational ADD,  it all works out in the end.  



beachphotog said:


> I definitely disappeared from this thread for awhile, you guys can be tough to keep up with!
> 
> Maybe I can actually make the Hershey meet this year... But unless the meet is in September before F&W, I won't be able to make it.



 back!   Hope you'd be able to make it.   



nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, planning an actual wedding (not just a marriage) is hard when you work full time.  You have to go see venues and they really only like to see you during the week. . .its all a bit overwhelming.
> 
> I can do Disney any time I want as long as its not a call weekend, I just need to tell them a month in advance what weekend I don't want to do call. . .
> 
> I believe that AHoff, our resident bicycle rider/runner is doing that.  He mentioned it.  I am not sure about anyone else. . .not me, that is for sure.



  Heh...  Thankfully the venue issue is taken car of on our side.   The church was easy and kinda a no-brainer since it's her church....   and the reception location we kinda lucked into since her dad is retired military.      I'm not even sure if Rachel even bothered to visit multiple venues due to the deal they got on the one we chose.



D23Ry said:


> I have always wanted to go to Hershey Park. How is it???? anyone been?



  It's a lot of fun!   Definitely worth experiencing at least once.



Brocktoon said:


> Sooper Dooper Looper was my 2nd looping coaster. My 1st looping was the Loch Ness Monster at Busch Gardens. One of my strange childhood memories is losing one of my baby teeth while going down the drop on the Coal Cracker flume ride.
> 
> Hershey Park is easily in my top 5 parks (considering WDW and Universal as 1 park each):
> 
> 1) WDW
> 2) Busch Gardens Williamsburg
> 3) Universal Orlando
> 4) Hershey Park
> 5) Disneyland/Cali Adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a possibility I may be down for a Hershey meet. It's been years since I've been to Hershey Park. It's just a few hour drive out the turnpike, but I'd probably do an overnight in Hershey if I could make it.



 I've never been on the Super Dooper Looper.  TBH....  I'm not even sure if I'd fit or not.   The ole' mine train style coaster (name escapes me now)  I know I can't even ride because i literally do not fit in the ride.

  the Skyrush,   the coaster they installed last year...  is freakin awesome though!




NJDiva said:


> you really should go, we really have a good time, wander around, see some shows, watch me scream while riding the Pirate (no comment DC!!) I think we've either closed the park or come pretty darn close to it



"Thank you for riding the Pirate. Please come back and ride again!"   




MICKEY88 said:


> hersheypark is awesome, they have world class roller coasters, and top quality shows



  And the food isn't too bad either.      And most amazingly,    Hershey discovered a way to build an amusement park uphill....both ways!



Brocktoon said:


> Isn't the new(er) Troegs brewery located pretty close to Hershey Park? One more reason I may need to travel out that way
> 
> Speaking of meets ... anymore zeroing in on the Oct WDW meet? Were we looking at around 10/19-10/20 or 10/26-10/27 timeframe? Let me know if there's a lockdown for scheduling ...



  Dunno.  Darcy....  Decide on a date yet?    




Ok,   since people seem interested in the Hershey park meet,  go ahead and mark Saturday, June 29th on your calendars.   That is the day of my company picnic at the park,  and therefor the day i can get the discounted tickets for.      I haven't gotten pricing yet,   but normally I can get the discounted tickets for around the $37 range for a one-day ticket good that day.  Normal gate price is $58 this year (there will be coupons available locally though closer to the summer season).      Once I get information from work regarding the discounted tickets,  I'll let everyone know the costs and deadline to let me know so I can order the tickets.

 For those with kids,  Feel free to bring them too if you want.  I can discounted kids tickets as well (cheaper than adult tickets), so just ask if interested.   I know Rachel and I will most likely be bringing Gus with us.  Be aware though that sometimes the SSC,  in person,  can easily be a solid PG13 rating in our conversations.


----------



## goofyfigment

Ok i thought i was the only one who realized the entire park is uphill


----------



## Irishman

Yes the new brewery is about ahalf mile up the road from hershey park.Food and beer were great....My son and me went up last Jan and saw Jeff Dunham live at the arenea.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. You had better.   It just Wouldn't be a Hershey meet without you and the  there.
> 
> 2."Thank you for riding the Pirate. Please come back and ride again!"
> 
> 
> 3.Ok,   since people seem interested in the Hershey park meet,  go ahead and mark Saturday, June 29th on your calendars.   That is the day of my company picnic at the park,  and therefor the day i can get the discounted tickets for.      I haven't gotten pricing yet,   but normally I can get the discounted tickets for around the $37 range for a one-day ticket good that day.  Normal gate price is $58 this year (there will be coupons available locally though closer to the summer season).      Once I get information from work regarding the discounted tickets,  I'll let everyone know the costs and deadline to let me know so I can order the tickets.
> 
> 4. For those with kids,  Feel free to bring them too if you want.  I can discounted kids tickets as well (cheaper than adult tickets), so just ask if interested.   I know Rachel and I will most likely be bringing Gus with us.  Be aware though that sometimes the SSC,  in person,  can easily be a solid PG13 rating in our conversations.



1.

2. oops did I say that out loud, no wonder she hit me.. 

3. dang, I might have to work that day  

4. PG-13/R


----------



## godolphin123

maybe you mean pg13/arrrrrrrr!


----------



## MICKEY88

godolphin123 said:


> maybe you mean pg13/arrrrrrrr!


----------



## megan_in_pink

Are we Friday at 5:15pm yet?


----------



## goofyfigment

megan_in_pink said:
			
		

> Are we Friday at 5:15pm yet?



I work til 8 so is it 8pm on Friday yet?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> I work til 8 so is it 8pm on Friday yet?



I work till 11. Lol


----------



## amfie928

Last time I was at Hershey I was 4 and got the flu in the way home! Probably did Storybook Forest too on that same trip....is that still around?!

I am partial to Cedar Point as a thrill park.


----------



## ahoff

Brocktoon said:


> Isn't the new(er) Troegs brewery located pretty close to Hershey Park? One more reason I may need to travel out that way.



Sounds like a good reason!  Had a work trip today to PA to visit some circuit board shops.  Was in Croydon and was hoping to go to the Neshiminy Creek Brewery.  Alas, found out they are closed Monday and Tuesday.  On the beer subject, was in VT during President's week.  Stopped at the Alchemist and bought a case of Heady Topper, what a great beer!


----------



## Brocktoon

ahoff said:


> Sounds like a good reason! Had a work trip today to PA to visit some circuit board shops. Was in Croydon and was hoping to go to the Neshiminy Creek Brewery. Alas, found out they are closed Monday and Tuesday. On the beer subject, was in VT during President's week. Stopped at the Alchemist and bought a case of Heady Topper, what a great beer!


 
Yeah, I think Neshaminy Creek only has normal hours Fri-Sun. It's a pretty small place with a 'quaint' tasting area. They're a full on brewery instead of a brewpub. They do tend to overhop for my taste. I'm no fun though ... I tend to stick with beers < 50-60 IUBs. I've enjoyed Neshaminy's triple and doublebock.

I recently picked up a case of Great Lakes Conway Irish Red seasonal.  Since I like maltier brews, thier red is one of my favorites seasonals outside of fall/oktobefest season (which is my favorite beer time)


----------



## Offsides

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I work till 11. Lol



My new clinical rotation is Thursday/Friday 3-11 pm at a hospital right in the heart of poor, crime ridden Detroit. On an involuntary psych ward. If I disappear.. send out a search and rescue party.



amfie928 said:


> Last time I was at Hershey I was 4 and got the flu in the way home! Probably did Storybook Forest too on that same trip....is that still around?!
> 
> I am partial to Cedar Point as a thrill park.



I love love LOVE Cedar Point!!!


----------



## taramoz

megan_in_pink said:


> Are we Friday at 5:15pm yet?



I am ready for Saturday, 5ish, cuz that is when I land in Orlando to start vacation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tabbytrekker

Offsides said:


> My new clinical rotation is Thursday/Friday 3-11 pm at a hospital right in the heart of poor, crime ridden Detroit. On an involuntary psych ward. If I disappear.. send out a search and rescue party.
> 
> 
> 
> I love love LOVE Cedar Point!!!



I second the love for Cedar Point.


----------



## ctnurse

Offsides said:


> My new clinical rotation is Thursday/Friday 3-11 pm at a hospital right in the heart of poor, crime ridden Detroit. On an involuntary psych ward. If I disappear.. send out a search and rescue party.
> 
> 
> 
> I love love LOVE Cedar Point!!!



I so don't miss clinical, there must be some "interesting" patients for see.  Have fun.



taramoz said:


> I am ready for Saturday, 5ish, cuz that is when I land in Orlando to start vacation!!!!!!!!!



I forgot you were going.  Have fun and have a drink for us.


----------



## DefLepard

taramoz said:


> I am ready for Saturday, 5ish, cuz that is when I land in Orlando to start vacation!!!!!!!!!



Yay for March Disney peeps !!!

I am looking forward to Monday arrival for MK rope drop, and Tuesday Epcot park day.

Yummy looking Garden Marketplace kiosks at Epcot F&G Festival, with all that beer and wine, I am hoping it rivals F&W Festival

OMG a Dole whip with spiced rum  whoo hoo 

Have fun at Pop, I am doing split stay, first 2 days at POR, second 2 days at CBR


----------



## Offsides

tabbytrekker said:


> I second the love for Cedar Point.



It is awesome. Favorite ride? If I am flying old school, I love the Raptor.. my favorite new ride is the Maverick though. So amazing.



ctnurse said:


> I so don't miss clinical, there must be some "interesting" patients for see.  Have fun.



I loved my last clinical. Not excited for this one. At least I will surely have some crazy (literally!) stories!


----------



## taramoz

DefLepard said:


> Yay for March Disney peeps !!!
> 
> I am looking forward to Monday arrival for MK rope drop, and Tuesday Epcot park day.
> 
> Yummy looking Garden Marketplace kiosks at Epcot F&G Festival, with all that beer and wine, I am hoping it rivals F&W Festival
> 
> OMG a Dole whip with spiced rum  whoo hoo
> 
> Have fun at Pop, I am doing split stay, first 2 days at POR, second 2 days at CBR



We have a similar schedule, I have MK planned for monday and Epcot Tuesday!  Watch out for me and say hi if you happen to see me!  The food at Epcot F&G looks so good I canceled a reservation to eat the booths instead...

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> I am ready for Saturday, 5ish, cuz that is when I land in Orlando to start vacation!!!!!!!!!



Tara, I will be there (hopefully with my Son) Saturday through Monday. Maybe we can get a chance to meet up if you have time.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Everyone make St Patty's day plans yet?  Were having a surprise 60th for my mom.


----------



## tabbytrekker

Offsides said:


> It is awesome. Favorite ride? If I am flying old school, I love the Raptor.. my favorite new ride is the Maverick though. So amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved my last clinical. Not excited for this one. At least I will surely have some crazy (literally!) stories!



Maverick - by far is my favorite.  Second would likely be Raptor.  It is really hard to go wrong though with Cedar Point's roller coasters.  Except maybe Mantis - I don't really like that one.  Oh and Magnum!  The ride is fun, but I've seen it stuck so many times on the hill that I'm reluctant to ride it anymore.

I got so spoiled by rides when I worked there.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am back from my almost two week trip to Florida.  I need a vacation from my vacation!!  We did so much running while I was down there, I just want to relax now.  My DBFF and I went to the Daytona 500, Disney, an ECHL hockey game in Orlando and had a wedding in Tampa.  It was quite chilly last weekend in Florida and of course the wedding was outside at the aquarium so we were all cold.  We were going to go to a baseball game, but Sunday it was chilly and windy so we just decided to shop at DTD.  We saw quite a few neat things that we wanted to buy (both at DTD and Fantasyland), but we restrained as we will be back in December.


----------



## Offsides

tabbytrekker said:


> Maverick - by far is my favorite.  Second would likely be Raptor.  It is really hard to go wrong though with Cedar Point's roller coasters.  Except maybe Mantis - I don't really like that one.  Oh and Magnum!  The ride is fun, but I've seen it stuck so many times on the hill that I'm reluctant to ride it anymore.
> 
> I got so spoiled by rides when I worked there.



I don't like the Mantis either. I had my cartilage pierced and when I got off the ride one of the workers was like "YOU EAR!!" and there was blood streaming out of it at the piercing. All the jostling must've knocked my head against the sides too much. No thank you.

I don't think I've been stuck on any rides at CP, thankfully!


----------



## Brocktoon

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Everyone make St Patty's day plans yet? Were having a surprise 60th for my mom.


 
I not a huge fan of the packed St Patty bar scene. Since it's a weekend, I'm just having some friends overnight. I've got a few cases of Great lakes Irish Red, and we're watching Game of Thrones Season 2. Not exactly wild and crazy, but I guess it's my twisted idea of a decent time.


----------



## peteanddebbie

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Everyone make St Patty's day plans yet?  Were having a surprise 60th for my mom.



I went to the Belmar (Jersey Shore) parade this past weekend.  They always have it a few weeks before St Patty's day.  It was a pretty crazy scene.  But I had fun!!


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Tara, I will be there (hopefully with my Son) Saturday through Monday. Maybe we can get a chance to meet up if you have time.



Definetly!  We arrive in the evening Saturday, I was just gonna do DTD that evening, then it is park days.  Let's plan to meet up, I will be at HS sunday and MK monday, any of those 3 options sound good?


----------



## NJDiva

peteanddebbie said:


> I went to the Belmar (Jersey Shore) parade this past weekend.  They always have it a few weeks before St Patty's day.  It was a pretty crazy scene.  But I had fun!!



that's because Jersey throws the best parades/parties!!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Definetly!  We arrive in the evening Saturday, I was just gonna do DTD that evening, then it is park days.  Let's plan to meet up, I will be at HS sunday and MK monday, any of those 3 options sound good?



Let me get this straight....   You are doing the park with her favorite bar and bartenders on Sunday.... and wondering if it sounds good?



  DUH!!!


----------



## nosleeptildisney

hello one and all,

I am just looking for some friendly Disney advice.

Planning my first solo trip, thinking the second or third week of Oct., 8 days. I have never stayed on Disney property, though have been to WDW my fair share of times!!

I am wondering what are some recommendations on where I stay and if a dining plan would be worth it, since I will be dining alone. I am a little intimidated by the Value resorts, not sure what to expect if I book one of those, any feedback would be great. Looking to spend around 3500-4000 max. for everything.

Thanks!

oh..and if I'm in the wrong thread, please feel free to point me in the right direction! and sorry -_-


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Let me get this straight....   You are doing the park with her favorite bar and bartenders on Sunday.... and wondering if it sounds good?
> 
> 
> 
> DUH!!!



YAY, now I just need to hear from her!


----------



## MICKEY88

nosleeptildisney said:


> hello one and all,
> 
> I am just looking for some friendly Disney advice.
> 
> Planning my first solo trip, thinking the second or third week of Oct., 8 days. I have never stayed on Disney property, though have been to WDW my fair share of times!!
> 
> I am wondering what are some recommendations on where I stay and if a dining plan would be worth it, since I will be dining alone. I am a little intimidated by the Value resorts, not sure what to expect if I book one of those, any feedback would be great. Looking to spend around 3500-4000 max. for everything.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> oh..and if I'm in the wrong thread, please feel free to point me in the right direction! and sorry -_-



Welcome !!!   I'll let someone else answer your question   , since I stay off property, when in Orlando
However I highly recommend following this thread to see when our WDW meet is, it will be sometime in OCtober, definitely fun, hanging out with the awesome  from this thread


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> that's because Jersey throws the best parades/parties!!



Actually Pirates throw the best parties, wherever they are


----------



## nosleeptildisney

Yes, I did see that! I tried to read through as many pages as possible, but it was too overwhelming!

I hope to keep up here and make some new friends!

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## MICKEY88

nosleeptildisney said:


> Yes, I did see that! I tried to read through as many pages as possible, but it was too overwhelming!
> 
> I hope to keep up here and make some new friends!
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome!



good luck keeping up, it often gets crazy in here with topics changing faster than the clock.

definitely a good place to make friends, I've met several people at WDW, then 
I attended the first WDW meet, and both of the Hersheypark meets, we have a really great group of people here


Oh and once a date is picked for theWDW meet DC will add it to the first  page, and keep it updated with who is attending and any other important info


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Let me get this straight....   You are doing the park with her favorite bar and bartenders on Sunday.... and wondering if it sounds good?
> 
> 
> 
> DUH!!!



I think we all have meet Darcy at the Tune Inn Lounge.


nosleeptildisney said:


> hello one and all,
> 
> I am just looking for some friendly Disney advice.
> 
> Planning my first solo trip, thinking the second or third week of Oct., 8 days. I have never stayed on Disney property, though have been to WDW my fair share of times!!
> 
> I am wondering what are some recommendations on where I stay and if a dining plan would be worth it, since I will be dining alone. I am a little intimidated by the Value resorts, not sure what to expect if I book one of those, any feedback would be great. Looking to spend around 3500-4000 max. for everything.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> oh..and if I'm in the wrong thread, please feel free to point me in the right direction! and sorry -_-



Welcome.  I have never planned a solo trip, but DS and I stayed at POP, and I really liked it.  I know that others might have more info about a solo trip.  

Please feel free to jump into any conservation.


MICKEY88 said:


> good luck keeping up, it often gets crazy in here with topics changing faster than the clock.
> 
> definitely a good place to make friends, I've met several people at WDW, then
> I attended the first WDW meet, and both of the Hersheypark meets, we have a really great group of people here



Very true, there are a lot of awesome people that are on this thread, several I have met and consider friends.  There is also none of the drama that you may find on other threads and boards.


----------



## DCTooTall

nosleeptildisney said:


> hello one and all,
> 
> I am just looking for some friendly Disney advice.
> 
> Planning my first solo trip, thinking the second or third week of Oct., 8 days. I have never stayed on Disney property, though have been to WDW my fair share of times!!
> 
> I am wondering what are some recommendations on where I stay and if a dining plan would be worth it, since I will be dining alone. I am a little intimidated by the Value resorts, not sure what to expect if I book one of those, any feedback would be great. Looking to spend around 3500-4000 max. for everything.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> oh..and if I'm in the wrong thread, please feel free to point me in the right direction! and sorry -_-



 to the group!   Always love having new people join in the fun around here.

The Values aren't bad,  especially if all you are looking for is a place to sleep at night.     Personally though,   I tend to think of them as a bit overpriced for what you get...  but I'm also a spoiled off-site kinda person.  

  If you are looking for the least expensive room option onsite for just yourself,  the values can't be beat.  They can be big,   but from what I've seen posted around here,   often if you let the front desk know that you are a solo traveler they will sometimes try and get you closer to the main building.

  If you want to splurge a little,   some of the moderates can also be quite nice.    Port Orleans (both sides) are very nice,  and often not much more expensive than the values.

As for the Dining plan...    You are going to have to crunch the numbers.  Personally,   I believe it is EXTREMELY hard to get your money's worth on the Disney Dining plans these days.  The Podcast even did a segment on it somewhat recently.     You will need to look at the cost of the Dining plan you want,   and what it includes....  and then you can compare the average cost of a meal (or what you might like to eat) and see if it's even possible for you to break even.   You'll also need to figure out if you can really eat as much food as the Dining plan includes.        Honestly,   I'd probably say pass on the Dining plan.  If you want the conveience of the "prepaid meals",   just take the $$ you'd spend on the dining plan for your trip,  and put it on a disney Gift Card.   you'll get the same convenience of the DDP with the flexibility of eating what and when you want..... and possibly even have some extra money left over at the end of the trip for an extra souvenir or two.      [If you are a foody however who plans to spend a lot of time eating Tableservice meals around the parks,     You might however find the DDP at the apprpriate level worthwhile]




MICKEY88 said:


> Actually Pirates throw the best parties, wherever they are



  I dunno.....   the BigE throws a pretty amazing party that could possibly rival a  Party.....     It's a close one at least on who's party's are better.



nosleeptildisney said:


> Yes, I did see that! I tried to read through as many pages as possible, but it was too overwhelming!
> 
> I hope to keep up here and make some new friends!
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome!




  Don't worry about keeping up to speed.   For the meets,  once they are decided upon I try to keep the first post updated with relavant information.   We can move pretty fast at times,  and have a form of conversational ADD around here,   so if you can't keep up during those spurts it can sometimes just be better to skip to the end and just jump back into things without worrying about missing a few pages of posts.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> :
> 
> I dunno.....   the BigE throws a pretty amazing party that could possibly rival a  Party.....     It's a close one at least on who's party's are better.
> 
> .



and when was the last time you attended a Pirate party ?


----------



## DCTooTall

BTW....


  for those of you who either haven't seen him,   or haven't seen him since the October meet....   I thought I'd share a couple more recent pics of Baby Gus-Gus.  

















As you can see....  Even as a baby he's being surrounded by all things Disney.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> and when was the last time you attended a Pirate party ?



I'm not at liberty to tell,    lest i be compelled to walk the plank.


  What happens at a Pirate Party stays at a Pirate Party..... and Dead Men tell no tales!


----------



## Brocktoon

nosleeptildisney said:


> hello one and all,
> 
> I am just looking for some friendly Disney advice.
> 
> I am wondering what are some recommendations on where I stay and if a dining plan would be worth it, since I will be dining alone. I am a little intimidated by the Value resorts, not sure what to expect if I book one of those, any feedback would be great. Looking to spend around 3500-4000 max. for everything.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm right there with DC's great advice, as I think he hit the major points including the dining plan ...

Although I've yet to do solo, I spend a lot of solo time while down in WDW and have checked out most of the resorts.  If you're looking at a value, I'd recommend POP.  If you can spend a little more cash, you should take a look at the Port Orleans resorts.  If I end up doing my October trip solo, I'm probably going with Port Orleans Riverside.



nosleeptildisney said:


> Planning my first solo trip, thinking the second or third week of Oct., 8  days. I have never stayed on Disney property, though have been to WDW  my fair share of times!!



As mentioned, there's looking to be another SSC meet sometime in October.  Possibly sometime around 10/19-10/20 or 10/26-10/27???   Somebody/anybody (Darcy???) needs to lock in a date 

Last year's meet was a blast, and it's a great way to do a solo vacation, as you can do your own thing, or meet up with other DISers for miscellaneous havoc


DCTooTall said:


> I dunno.....   the BigE throws a pretty amazing party that could possibly rival a  Party.....     It's a close one at least on who's party's are better.



Ain't no party like a BigE party! ...


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> BTW....
> 
> 
> for those of you who either haven't seen him,   or haven't seen him since the October meet....   I thought I'd share a couple more recent pics of Baby Gus-Gus.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see....  Even as a baby he's being surrounded by all things Disney.



Awesome pics!  Nothing wrong with starting the Disney conditioning as early as possible


----------



## MICKEY88

Brocktoon said:


> Ain't no party like a BigE party! ...



that might be true, 
but nothing , I repeat, nothing beats a Pirate party..


----------



## amfie928

Offsides said:
			
		

> It is awesome. Favorite ride? If I am flying old school, I love the Raptor.. my favorite new ride is the Maverick though. So amazing!



I love the old bumpy wooden ones..Mean streak is probably my favorite but blue streak is good cuz it was my first coaster. And I can ride it with my hands up the whole way! Lol!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

So I wanna make some new friends 36/m from Philadelphia. I am a Yankees and Phillies fan.I know weird combo but there the closest teams to my home.


----------



## Sfmarine

The Yankees are doomed this year lol.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I dunno.....   the BigE throws a pretty amazing party that could possibly rival a  Party.....     It's a close one at least on who's party's are better.
> 
> .





			
				Brocktoon said:
			
		

> Ain't no party like a BigE party! ...




And who do you think taught TheBigE how to throw a party????





DCTooTall said:


> BTW....
> 
> 
> for those of you who either haven't seen him,   or haven't seen him since the October meet....   I thought I'd share a couple more recent pics of Baby Gus-Gus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see....  Even as a baby he's being surrounded by all things Disney.


OMG what a cutie, I just want to eat him all up.  He is truly beautiful.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> And who do you think taught TheBigE how to throw a party????



If it was mentioned at all....  I'm pretty sure the bottle of rum I killed wiped it from my memory.

   (Obviously though it wasn't a pirate though,   since I was handed a bottle of rum and told to drink it,    instead of having to steal the rum myself)



ctnurse said:


> OMG what a cutie, I just want to eat him all up.  He is truly beautiful.



   I'll let Rachel know.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Definetly!  We arrive in the evening Saturday, I was just gonna do DTD that evening, then it is park days.  Let's plan to meet up, I will be at HS sunday and MK monday, any of those 3 options sound good?



As all have said, Sunday is a good time to meet up. . .we are also arriving in the evening on Saturday and not doing much. . .Sunday meet up would be awesome. . .and I am not above me a little tune in. . .ROFLMAO. . .And I believe I have your number. . .begins with the area code 713?. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh and I have something to say. . .CTNurse and TheBigE throw an awesome partay. . .lol (yes I intended to spell it that way).  They make it easy to never have to leave the party site (or make it absolutely dangerous to leave the party site without a designated walker, driver, hand holder. . .etc.  I had the best time.  

Oh, and as for Pyrate Parties. . .I cannot comment as I have never been to one. . .I've only organized WDW and DLP Parties. . .or group meetups, whatever you prefer. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> As all have said, Sunday is a good time to meet up. . .we are also arriving in the evening on Saturday and not doing much. . .Sunday meet up would be awesome. . .and I am not above me a little tune in. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Perfect girl! It's a plan


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Perfect girl! It's a plan



Sweet. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and as for Pyrate Parties. . .I cannot comment as I have never been to one. . .I've only organized WDW and DLP Parties. . .or group meetups, whatever you prefer. . .lol.



Pyrate parties are RRRRRRRRRRR rated


----------



## Offsides

amfie928 said:


> I love the old bumpy wooden ones..Mean streak is probably my favorite but blue streak is good cuz it was my first coaster. And I can ride it with my hands up the whole way! Lol!



The wooden ones scare me. Except the Gemini. I love that one. 

Whenever I ride Disaster Transport I always hope it will be like Space Mountain and then am always disappointed when it is not. Every time.



Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> So I wanna make some new friends 36/m from Philadelphia. I am a Yankees and Phillies fan.I know weird combo but there the closest teams to my home.



Tigers are my favorite but I also love the Yankees. Aside from playoff hockey (hockey is my first sports love), one of the coolest sporting events I have been to was the Subway Series. Putting Mets and Yankees fans together in one stadium is craaaaaaazy time.


----------



## ahoff

amfie928 said:


> Last time I was at Hershey I was 4 and got the flu in the way home! Probably did Storybook Forest too on that same trip....is that still around?!
> 
> I am partial to Cedar Point as a thrill park.



I have heard good things about Cedar Point.  If I get to go to AllGood this July I plan to visit.  

Great Adventure in NJ has some pretty good coasters.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Pyrate parties are RRRRRRRRRRR rated



ROFLMAO. . .am I required to bring my own RRRRRRRRRUM?


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh and I have something to say. . .CTNurse and TheBigE throw an awesome partay. . .lol (yes I intended to spell it that way).  They make it easy to never have to leave the party site (or make it absolutely dangerous to leave the party site without a designated walker, driver, hand holder. . .etc.  I had the best time.
> 
> Oh, and as for Pyrate Parties. . .I cannot comment as I have never been to one. . .I've only organized WDW and DLP Parties. . .or group meetups, whatever you prefer. . .lol.



Thanks, we have a few more parties in our future. 


taramoz said:


> Perfect girl! It's a plan





nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . .



You guys are going to have fun, there is only one thing missing.


----------



## nosleeptildisney

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   Always love having new people join in the fun around here.
> 
> The Values aren't bad,  especially if all you are looking for is a place to sleep at night.     Personally though,   I tend to think of them as a bit overpriced for what you get...  but I'm also a spoiled off-site kinda person.
> 
> If you are looking for the least expensive room option onsite for just yourself,  the values can't be beat.  They can be big,   but from what I've seen posted around here,   often if you let the front desk know that you are a solo traveler they will sometimes try and get you closer to the main building.
> 
> If you want to splurge a little,   some of the moderates can also be quite nice.    Port Orleans (both sides) are very nice,  and often not much more expensive than the values.
> 
> As for the Dining plan...    You are going to have to crunch the numbers.  Personally,   I believe it is EXTREMELY hard to get your money's worth on the Disney Dining plans these days.  The Podcast even did a segment on it somewhat recently.     You will need to look at the cost of the Dining plan you want,   and what it includes....  and then you can compare the average cost of a meal (or what you might like to eat) and see if it's even possible for you to break even.   You'll also need to figure out if you can really eat as much food as the Dining plan includes.        Honestly,   I'd probably say pass on the Dining plan.  If you want the conveience of the "prepaid meals",   just take the $$ you'd spend on the dining plan for your trip,  and put it on a disney Gift Card.   you'll get the same convenience of the DDP with the flexibility of eating what and when you want..... and possibly even have some extra money left over at the end of the trip for an extra souvenir or two.      [If you are a foody however who plans to spend a lot of time eating Tableservice meals around the parks,     You might however find the DDP at the apprpriate level worthwhile]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.....   the BigE throws a pretty amazing party that could possibly rival a  Party.....     It's a close one at least on who's party's are better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about keeping up to speed.   For the meets,  once they are decided upon I try to keep the first post updated with relavant information.   We can move pretty fast at times,  and have a form of conversational ADD around here,   so if you can't keep up during those spurts it can sometimes just be better to skip to the end and just jump back into things without worrying about missing a few pages of posts.



WOW! thanks for all that information! I was definitely thinking to myself "am I really going to eat ALL that food, for 8 days??" I think I'll skip on it. POR and POFQ were the two moderates I was considering, but I think I read somewhere that the transportation is HORRIBLE. any thoughts?


----------



## nosleeptildisney

when would the Hershey Park meet up be?

I could probably get down there!

sorry, I am new to this forum thing. Not sure on the appropriate response format.


----------



## Brocktoon

nosleeptildisney said:


> WOW! thanks for all that information! I was definitely thinking to myself "am I really going to eat ALL that food, for 8 days??" I think I'll skip on it. POR and POFQ were the two moderates I was considering, but I think I read somewhere that the transportation is HORRIBLE. any thoughts?


 
From the research I've done, POR/POFQ has some of the best bus transport around. It has one of the faster bus routes to Epcot. You also have the option of taking the boat to DTD which is nice. I think the key is either staying at POFQ which I think only has one stop, or staying near the main bus stop at POR.

It's still bus transport which many will hate on no matter how decent the service is. For me, I'm patient and don't mind the bus. For late night entertainment though, I usually use cabs to get around the Boardwalk and DTD areas


----------



## NJDiva

nosleeptildisney said:


> WOW! thanks for all that information! I was definitely thinking to myself "am I really going to eat ALL that food, for 8 days??" I think I'll skip on it. POR and POFQ were the two moderates I was considering, but I think I read somewhere that the transportation is HORRIBLE. any thoughts?




just to add one thing about the dining plan, since you are going in October, you will probably eat more from the Food and Wine Festival so it's really not cost effective to do it if you don't eat a lot. 


nosleeptildisney said:


> when would the Hershey Park meet up be?
> 
> I could probably get down there!
> 
> sorry, I am new to this forum thing. Not sure on the appropriate response format.



the Hershey meet is in July (I believe DCTooTall) just posted the date) but it's a lot of fun, even though there's a lot of walking involved up hill plus, there's chocolate!!



Brocktoon said:


> From the research I've done, POR/POFQ has some of the best bus transport around. It has one of the faster bus routes to Epcot. You also have the option of taking the boat to DTD which is nice. I think the key is either staying at POFQ which I think only has one stop, or staying near the main bus stop at POR.
> 
> It's still bus transport which many will hate on no matter how decent the service is. For me, I'm patient and don't mind the bus. For late night entertainment though, I usually use cabs to get around the Boardwalk and DTD areas



I would have to agree, I stay at POR all the time (less screaming kids) and it's very pretty and the boat ride to DTD is great. I have taken the buses but I tend to drive because I'm impatient and I like being in control. there are 4 stops at POR and one at FQ, if it's not a busy time you can request a room near a bus stop


----------



## tabbytrekker

Offsides said:


> I don't like the Mantis either. I had my cartilage pierced and when I got off the ride one of the workers was like "YOU EAR!!" and there was blood streaming out of it at the piercing. All the jostling must've knocked my head against the sides too much. No thank you.
> 
> I don't think I've been stuck on any rides at CP, thankfully!



Oh gosh, that is awful!  Everyone I've talked to has said they hated the Mantis.  I can't believe its still in existance!

I don't think I've ever been truly stuck on a roller coaster. At least not to the point where they had to come get us.  I might enjoy though being in one of the cars that doesn't make it over Top Thrill Dragster's hill though!  It would be fun riding that backwards.



amfie928 said:


> I love the old bumpy wooden ones..Mean streak is probably my favorite but blue streak is good cuz it was my first coaster. And I can ride it with my hands up the whole way! Lol!



I definitely love Mean Streak - I'll rank it as my third favorite since it can get a bit rough at times..  And I love the history behind Blue Streak.  



ahoff said:


> I have heard good things about Cedar Point.  If I get to go to AllGood this July I plan to visit.
> 
> Great Adventure in NJ has some pretty good coasters.



Cedar Point is definitely a place to visit at least once.  That was my family's yearly tradition.  We use to go every Memorial Day weekend (until we switched to Father's Day weekend).  Then dad and I ended up getting season passes when I was a teenager.  And of course I worked there one summer so I was in the park practically every day. 

I haven't been for a few years.  It just started to lose its appeal to me.  And I don't really like some of the changes Cedar Fair has done with it.  Eventually I'm sure I'll go back.


----------



## MICKEY88

nosleeptildisney said:


> when would the Hershey Park meet up be?
> 
> I could probably get down there!
> 
> sorry, I am new to this forum thing. Not sure on the appropriate response format.



it took me a while to find this,D C posted this about 5 pages back.....


*Ok, since people seem interested in the Hershey park meet, go ahead and mark Saturday, June 29th on your calendars. That is the day of my company picnic at the park, and therefor the day i can get the discounted tickets for. I haven't gotten pricing yet, but normally I can get the discounted tickets for around the $37 range for a one-day ticket good that day. Normal gate price is $58 this year (there will be coupons available locally though closer to the summer season). Once I get information from work regarding the discounted tickets, I'll let everyone know the costs and deadline to let me know so I can order the tickets.

For those with kids, Feel free to bring them too if you want. I can discounted kids tickets as well (cheaper than adult tickets), so just ask if interested. I know Rachel and I will most likely be bringing Gus with us. Be aware though that sometimes the SSC, in person, can easily be a solid PG13 rating in our conversations.  *

that is how we set the date for the last 2 hersheypark meets


----------



## nosleeptildisney

Brocktoon said:


> From the research I've done, POR/POFQ has some of the best bus transport around. It has one of the faster bus routes to Epcot. You also have the option of taking the boat to DTD which is nice. I think the key is either staying at POFQ which I think only has one stop, or staying near the main bus stop at POR.
> 
> It's still bus transport which many will hate on no matter how decent the service is. For me, I'm patient and don't mind the bus. For late night entertainment though, I usually use cabs to get around the Boardwalk and DTD areas



I feel like since I am used to taking public transportation (NYCer) that crowded buses and wait times will not phase me. I've heard GREAT things about POR/POFQ and it is a top contender. I plan on booking this weekend, so I'll let you guys know what I choose!




NJDiva said:


> just to add one thing about the dining plan, since you are going in October, you will probably eat more from the Food and Wine Festival so it's really not cost effective to do it if you don't eat a lot.



I was thinking the same thing! I imagine my diet will consist of fruit..you know, grapes? okay..fermented grapes. FINE! Wine! lots and lots of wine!



NJDiva said:


> the Hershey meet is in July (I believe DCTooTall) just posted the date) but it's a lot of fun, even though there's a lot of walking involved up hill plus, there's chocolate!!



I'll start hitting the gym so I can keep up with you guys!



NJDiva said:


> I would have to agree, I stay at POR all the time (less screaming kids) and it's very pretty and the boat ride to DTD is great. I have taken the buses but I tend to drive because I'm impatient and I like being in control. there are 4 stops at POR and one at FQ, if it's not a busy time you can request a room near a bus stop



thanks for the great tip!



MICKEY88 said:


> it took me a while to find this,D C posted this about 5 pages back.....
> 
> 
> *Ok, since people seem interested in the Hershey park meet, go ahead and mark Saturday, June 29th on your calendars. That is the day of my company picnic at the park, and therefor the day i can get the discounted tickets for. I haven't gotten pricing yet, but normally I can get the discounted tickets for around the $37 range for a one-day ticket good that day. Normal gate price is $58 this year (there will be coupons available locally though closer to the summer season). Once I get information from work regarding the discounted tickets, I'll let everyone know the costs and deadline to let me know so I can order the tickets.
> 
> For those with kids, Feel free to bring them too if you want. I can discounted kids tickets as well (cheaper than adult tickets), so just ask if interested. I know Rachel and I will most likely be bringing Gus with us. Be aware though that sometimes the SSC, in person, can easily be a solid PG13 rating in our conversations.  *
> 
> that is how we set the date for the last 2 hersheypark meets



Count me in!! I'm totally in there! Can't wait to meet you guys!!


----------



## nosleeptildisney

so I see I did not respond correctly, since my text showed up in the quoted text! sorry guys -_-

i've edited it!


----------



## MICKEY88

nosleeptildisney said:


> so I see I did not respond correctly, since my text showed up in the quoted text! sorry guys -_-



relax, we are a very informal group.. only rule you should be aware of is never take the Pyrate's Rum..LOL  

you can hit the gym if you feel the need, but I assure you the Hersheypark meet is a very laid back deal, we collectively decide where to head, splitting up for lunch if need be, or coaster and non coaster people will seperate for a while.
when it gets too hot we take a break to catch a show in an airconditioned theater.

we end the night with dinner and chocolate shopping in chocolate world

we all look forward to meeting you as well.
I just hope I can make it this year. the last week of June and beginning of July often find me being held hostage at work.


----------



## DCTooTall

nosleeptildisney said:


> WOW! thanks for all that information! I was definitely thinking to myself "am I really going to eat ALL that food, for 8 days??" I think I'll skip on it. POR and POFQ were the two moderates I was considering, but I think I read somewhere that the transportation is HORRIBLE. any thoughts?



  honestly, I can't speak on the transportation since I've never stayed there....  and ALWAYS drive even when I stay onsite.  I just know the resort since I did once book at POR for a night (But got a surprise upgrade from a standard POR room,  to a 2bdrm villa at OKW),   and from my research on that and other potential stays there.   

  Since I HATE HATE HATE the onsite buses and always drive,  I never consider the bus's in my transportation equations.    (I've taken the buses a few times and just hate how slow/crowded they are compared to driving.  Then again,  like the Diva...  I'm someone who's driven so many times while down there that I don't even consider it an inconvenience,  and I tnd to get a car anyways for the freedom.   )



nosleeptildisney said:


> when would the Hershey Park meet up be?
> 
> I could probably get down there!
> 
> sorry, I am new to this forum thing. Not sure on the appropriate response format.



  Don't worry about a proper format.   As the  mentioned....  we are VERY laid back around here.

 As for the Hershey meet...  tentative date is 6/29.      It may be subject to change however.  



nosleeptildisney said:


> Count me in!! I'm totally in there! Can't wait to meet you guys!!



   Famous last words...








MICKEY88 said:


> relax, we are a very informal group.. only rule you should be aware of is never take the Pyrate's Rum..LOL
> 
> you can hit the gym if you feel the need, but I assure you the Hersheypark meet is a very laid back deal, we collectively decide where to head, splitting up for lunch if need be, or coaster and non coaster people will seperate for a while.
> when it gets too hot we take a break to catch a show in an airconditioned theater.
> 
> we end the night with dinner and chocolate shopping in chocolate world
> 
> we all look forward to meeting you as well.
> I just hope I can make it this year. the last week of June and beginning of July often find me being held hostage at work.




Seriously... If you hit a gym you'll be in better shape than most of us.    I almost consider the walking up and down the hills at Hershey to be the extent of my pre-disney training.


----------



## DefLepard

nosleeptildisney said:


> POR and POFQ were the two moderates I was considering, but I think I read somewhere that the transportation is HORRIBLE. any thoughts?



As a POR & POFQ veteran, I can say this about the bus transportation ...

IT IS AWESOME !!!

They share the bus route.... So....

French Quarter has 1 bus stop divided between station A - B , then the bus goes to Riverside Main station South 1, then West 2, North 3, East 4 and then onto your destination... So add 15 min or so if you stay at POFQ for bus times, it is not very crowded on any bus route until the return trip back to the resorts late at night

I always recommend Port Orleans Riverside !!! 

River Roost lounge is more of an open space than Scat Cats Lounge at POFQ for relaxing 

Food court at POR is tiny bit larger than POFQ & menu is slightly different 

Been to both many times and my vote is for Riverside  3 thumbs up


----------



## ziggystardust

I don't think I've ever posted on this thread or i might have 100 pages ago . So hi all! 

I check back here every once and a while and saw a Hershey park meet being planned. I just moved pretty close to Hershey and would love to meet up. I'll have make sure I stay updated! Sounds awesome !


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> As for the Hershey meet...  tentative date is 6/29.      It may be subject to change however.
> :



this is one time I think change would be great, if the budget isn't finished I'll probably be working the 29th..


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. No date on the SSC Disney meet for this year yet?


----------



## megan_in_pink

What is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## MICKEY88

megan_in_pink said:


> What is everyone doing tonight?



making a late dinner, what are you up to


----------



## MICKEY88

have I mentioned lately, that I love being a photographer

Sunday night I'm shooting a Burlesque show !!


----------



## nosleeptildisney

I've gotten a bottle of wine going and Pandora...

Dance party for one!


----------



## megan_in_pink

I am trying to finger out how to fit a second trip to the DMV into my already super busy Saturday. Was there last weekend and someone made a big mistake.  So right now I am driving with no drivers licence. 

Before all that happened I made a nice dinner and Brownies.


----------



## MICKEY88

nosleeptildisney said:


> I've gotten a bottle of wine going and Pandora...
> 
> Dance party for one!



sounds like a good time.. the Pyrate has his Rum, and is a happy man..LOL


----------



## Kathryn86

hello all!!! New to all of this just kind of trying to get a feel for whats going on here


----------



## Offsides

DefLepard said:


> I always recommend Port Orleans Riverside !!!



I've been dying to stay at POR. I stayed there a long time ago when it was Dixie Landings and I've been reaaallly wanting to go back. Hopefully soon!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Thanks, we have a few more parties in our future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have fun, there is only one thing missing.



You are the only thing missing girl. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .am I required to bring my own RRRRRRRRRUM?



That is not a bad idea. . .just a thought in process. . .lol



ctnurse said:


> Thanks, we have a few more parties in our future.
> 
> You guys are going to have fun, there is only one thing missing.



We will definitely miss you and Erik and Jaden.  Its funny, I have met up with my friend Tom at this time every year.  I told his girlfriend that she doesn't really need to pack him up for my birthday every year.  Its kinda a tradition



nosleeptildisney said:


> WOW! thanks for all that information! I was definitely thinking to myself "am I really going to eat ALL that food, for 8 days??" I think I'll skip on it. POR and POFQ were the two moderates I was considering, but I think I read somewhere that the transportation is HORRIBLE. any thoughts?



I have always loved transportation from there.  Unless you are a park nazi that needs to be at the park for opening, no issues.



Brocktoon said:


> From the research I've done, POR/POFQ has some of the best bus transport around. It has one of the faster bus routes to Epcot. You also have the option of taking the boat to DTD which is nice. I think the key is either staying at POFQ which I think only has one stop, or staying near the main bus stop at POR.
> 
> It's still bus transport which many will hate on no matter how decent the service is. For me, I'm patient and don't mind the bus. For late night entertainment though, I usually use cabs to get around the Boardwalk and DTD areas



I am with you Brocktoon. . .the cabs at night are wayyyyyy cheaper than a DUI.  Seriously though, from AKL to POR was 11 bucks.  From POFQ to Wilderness Lodge I think we paid 20 bucks for.  It could have cost us a hundred but way cheaper than a DUI.


----------



## Brocktoon

Been drinking with friends for a while tonight and catching up on Game of Thrones, finally finishing season 2 ... I have to say although there are a bunch of great shows now like Breaking Bad, The Americans, and my champ Walking Dead ... Game of Thrones is now my top contender!  Even if you don't think you'd like the subject matter, you owe it to check it out.  There's a little something for everyone ...



ziggystardust said:


> I don't think I've ever posted on this thread or i might have 100 pages ago . So hi all!
> 
> I check back here every once and a while and saw a Hershey park meet being planned. I just moved pretty close to Hershey and would love to meet up. I'll have make sure I stay updated! Sounds awesome !



Welcome aboard! ... Love the ZiggyStardust name ... big fan of old school Bowie, and Mick Ronson was an early influence on my guitar playing.  Although I primary played guitar in a cover band many moons ago, I did actually take vocal duties when we played 'Moonage Daydream', 'Ziggy', 'Lady Stardust', and 'Space Oddity'.  Horrible singer, but I do a great Bowie impression apparently 



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. No date on the SSC Disney meet for this year yet?



I guess nothing yet, although I think it may be leaning towards the last two weeks of Oct?  Currently I'm looking to book 10/17-10/23 or 10/24-10/30.  I'm probably going to book by the end of March, or early April.  I know the good sites at Fort Wilderness fill fast for the Halloween season


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Brock. Two things. 



First, Game of thrones is amazing. I love the books and show. I hope I can use HBO Go from a friend because I don't have HBO right now since I've been cutting cost. I can't wait for season 3

Second, we need to figure it out. About thr date for the meet. I want to rent DVC this year for it and need to know the dates. I like the last weekend in Oct. and it doesn't have to be a Saturday or Sunday. It will prolly be better to do a weekday.


----------



## TheBigE

Hey All,

Sorry been reading more than posting lately, things are busy since moving to Germany at the end of last year. 



Brocktoon said:


> I'm right there with DC's great advice, as I think he hit the major points including the dining plan ...
> 
> As mentioned, there's looking to be another SSC meet sometime in October.  Possibly sometime around 10/19-10/20 or 10/26-10/27???   Somebody/anybody (Darcy???) needs to lock in a date
> 
> Ain't no party like a BigE party! ...



Thanks and of course I had some help in pulling of an Epic Party.   No body walked the plank, but then everone left with a smile on there face and great memories..   Stay tuned for the next PARRRRTY, you will not want to miss it!!



taramoz said:


> Perfect girl! It's a plan



Have fun, wish I was there...will be there soon. 



Brocktoon said:


> From the research I've done, POR/POFQ has some of the best bus transport around. It has one of the faster bus routes to Epcot. You also have the option of taking the boat to DTD which is nice. I think the key is either staying at POFQ which I think only has one stop, or staying near the main bus stop at POR.
> 
> It's still bus transport which many will hate on no matter how decent the service is. For me, I'm patient and don't mind the bus. For late night entertainment though, I usually use cabs to get around the Boardwalk and DTD areas



Having taken a cab mainy times around WDW, in my opinion they are a great way to get where you need to go on your schedule.   I like to take them when doing dinner at the resorts.  Overall, it is just easier. 

Plus they even can offer some helpful hints, such as dropping off in another resort to get to MK....say for example Poly. 



Brocktoon said:


> Been drinking with friends for a while tonight and catching up on Game of Thrones, finally finishing season 2 ... I have to say although there are a bunch of great shows now like Breaking Bad, The Americans, and my champ Walking Dead ... Game of Thrones is now my top contender!  Even if you don't think you'd like the subject matter, you owe it to check it out.  There's a little something for everyone ...
> 
> 
> I guess nothing yet, although I think it may be leaning towards the last two weeks of Oct?  Currently I'm looking to book 10/17-10/23 or 10/24-10/30.  I'm probably going to book by the end of March, or early April.  I know the good sites at Fort Wilderness fill fast for the Halloween season



At CTNuse indicated, we are a maybe.   I had such a great time last year, but definitely need to do F&W not on the weekend.  It was way to busy last year.

Also since having moved to Germany, I am loving the Beer here.   The purity laws of this country make for some really great beers.   Plus it is actually cheaper to have a beer than coke or even water in some restaurants...what is a guy going to do.     Brock - Plan a trip out this way and you will try some fine brews.


----------



## TheBigE

nurse.darcy said:


> We will definitely miss you and Erik and Jaden.  Its funny, I have met up with my friend Tom at this time every year.  I told his girlfriend that she doesn't really need to pack him up for my birthday every year.  Its kinda a tradition



Thanks.    I am sure we will be there in spirit. Have a drink on me, I know you like the white wine in Italy.   Try the cheese too.   But above all have a great time.


----------



## DCTooTall

ziggystardust said:


> I don't think I've ever posted on this thread or i might have 100 pages ago . So hi all!
> 
> I check back here every once and a while and saw a Hershey park meet being planned. I just moved pretty close to Hershey and would love to meet up. I'll have make sure I stay updated! Sounds awesome !



 to the group.    Your name looks familiar,   but as much as I get around,   if you didn't post here before I could have easily seen you elsewhere on the DIS.  

  If you can't keep up with the general chat around here,   once we get some more concrete information on the planned meets,  I'll update the first post with the meet info.   I like to do that to make it easier for people to keep tabs on the plans without having to dig thru all the posts they may have missed to find it.



MICKEY88 said:


> this is one time I think change would be great, if the budget isn't finished I'll probably be working the 29th..



   Well then,   hope, pray, bribe, voodoo, and whatever else you think may help send me some good luck for a job I just applied for.     I saw an internal posting for a position at the lab in Downingtown last week that I decided to apply for.    If I get it,  I'm assuming it'll come with a nice pay raise.... and since it's a job at the corporate level instead of the Region level I'm at now,   it means I'll likely no longer be able to officially take part in the company picnic.   That,  in turn,  means that there will be some more freedom to play with the meet dates.

  And all honesty....   It seems much more likely that I'll get the new job than we have of politicians actually learning to compromise in order to get something accomplished....   





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. No date on the SSC Disney meet for this year yet?



  Nope.      Darcy,   It may be time for an executive decision on the meet date or dates.....




Kathryn86 said:


> hello all!!! New to all of this just kind of trying to get a feel for whats going on here



 to the group.    If you ever figure out whats going on here,   please let me know.   I've been involved in this group for years now after starting the first thread,   and somehow,  I'm still not sure I entirely know whats going on around here sometimes.   






TheBigE said:


> Thanks and of course I had some help in pulling of an Epic Party.   No body walked the plank, but then everone left with a smile on there face and great memories..   Stay tuned for the next PARRRRTY, you will not want to miss it!!




  E...  I'm gonna have to correct you right there.   While most of us have some great memories of the party,     There were a couple people whose memories of the party are a little.....fuzzy....


----------



## Brocktoon

TheBigE said:


> At CTNuse indicated, we are a maybe. I had such a great time last year, but definitely need to do F&W not on the weekend. It was way to busy last year.


 
Hopefully you can make it down. I'm even thinking about hitting the Halloween party this year. Over the years I've found that Monday is usually the best day for the F&W. Friday may be crowded, but that's still probably way better than how bad the Saturday crowds got.



DCTooTall said:


> Nope. Darcy, It may be time for an executive decision on the meet date or dates.....


 
Knowing my luck, I just don't want to book my dates, and then find out folks are heading down just before or after my F&W trip, missing people by a week or so.



DCTooTall said:


> E... I'm gonna have to correct you right there. While most of us have some great memories of the party, There were a couple people whose memories of the party are a little.....fuzzy....


 
I resemble that remark


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hi all, 
FWIW, I'm heading down for the Wine and Dine half marathon, which is Veteran's Day w'end, but probably going Wednesday - Wednesday hoping to hit some lower crowd days.


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> Hopefully you can make it down. I'm even thinking about hitting the Halloween party this year. Over the years I've found that Monday is usually the best day for the F&W. Friday may be crowded, but that's still probably way better than how bad the Saturday crowds got.


 
 Friday's are like a weekday crowd in the morning/early afternoon....  and then weekend bad late afternoon/evening as the locals get off work and start coming to the park for F&W.


----------



## bellepearle

Hello all. My name's Lindsay. I am not new to the Disboards but I am new to the adults section. I am 27 years old, live in NJ, and am physically disabled. People who know me say that I could be a Disney Ambassador (if that existed). That is how much I truly love Disney. Next to animals, Disney is my hugest passion. I have been to WDW numerous times and just went on our first DCL trip this past summer. We have a WDW vacation planned for this coming October - can't wait! Looking to "meet" other Disney fanatics just like me!

Lindsay


----------



## nosleeptildisney

bellepearle said:
			
		

> Hello all. My name's Lindsay. I am not new to the Disboards but I am new to the adults section. I am 27 years old, live in NJ, and am physically disabled. People who know me say that I could be a Disney Ambassador (if that existed). That is how much I truly love Disney. Next to animals, Disney is my hugest passion. I have been to WDW numerous times and just went on our first DCL trip this past summer. We have a WDW vacation planned for this coming October - can't wait! Looking to "meet" other Disney fanatics just like me!
> 
> Lindsay



I, too, am planning an October trip! What are your dates?


----------



## bellepearle

nosleeptildisney said:


> I, too, am planning an October trip! What are your dates?


We are going October 13-20. It will be our first F&W Festival. Very excited! Last time when we went in 2010, they were just setting things up for the F&W Festival but this time we'll actually be able to enjoy it!


----------



## nosleeptildisney

bellepearle said:
			
		

> We are going October 13-20. It will be our first F&W Festival. Very excited! Last time when we went in 2010, they were just setting things up for the F&W Festival but this time we'll actually be able to enjoy it!



I'm Oct15-25! I will be solo =[ 

My first F & W too! Also I will be attending MNSSHP


----------



## bellepearle

nosleeptildisney said:


> I'm Oct15-25! I will be solo =[
> 
> My first F & W too! Also I will be attending MNSSHP


I can't travel solo due to my disability. I will be with my parents, my grandmother, and two nurses. Where are you staying? We are renting points to stay at BWV. We did that last time and it worked out pretty well. It's definitely cheaper, especially when you're traveling with a group. I did MNSSHP last time. The fireworks, parade, and Disney Villains show were awesome. The castle changed colors constantly. I don't know that I would want to do it again though. I wonder if it is the same fireworks, parade, and shows or if it is different each year.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Keep in mind ladies, we might e having our Annual meet during they time as well.


----------



## bellepearle

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Keep in mind ladies, we might e having our Annual meet during they time as well.


I'm new here. What's the Annual Meet?


----------



## bellepearle

How does one add a picture to their profile?


----------



## DCTooTall

bellepearle said:


> Hello all. My name's Lindsay. I am not new to the Disboards but I am new to the adults section. I am 27 years old, live in NJ, and am physically disabled. People who know me say that I could be a Disney Ambassador (if that existed). That is how much I truly love Disney. Next to animals, Disney is my hugest passion. I have been to WDW numerous times and just went on our first DCL trip this past summer. We have a WDW vacation planned for this coming October - can't wait! Looking to "meet" other Disney fanatics just like me!
> 
> Lindsay



 to the group!   You should have a blast around here as we are always an interesting group.  



bellepearle said:


> I can't travel solo due to my disability. I will be with my parents, my grandmother, and two nurses. Where are you staying? We are renting points to stay at BWV. We did that last time and it worked out pretty well. It's definitely cheaper, especially when you're traveling with a group. I did MNSSHP last time. The fireworks, parade, and Disney Villains show were awesome. The castle changed colors constantly. I don't know that I would want to do it again though. I wonder if it is the same fireworks, parade, and shows or if it is different each year.



  Just a heads up,    Make sure you get your BWV reservation in ASAP.  Because of it's proximity to the International Gateway It's always EXTREMELY popular around F&W.  



bellepearle said:


> I'm new here. What's the Annual Meet?



  It kinda started unoffficially with a few of us who just happened to have visits planned around the same weekend....  last year however it was a bit more official.

 Basically,   We try and pick sometime during F&W when we all meet up down at WDW and spend the day hanging out.  It's a blast,  and everyone who wants to join us is welcome to do so.


----------



## bellepearle

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   You should have a blast around here as we are always an interesting group.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up,    Make sure you get your BWV reservation in ASAP.  Because of it's proximity to the International Gateway It's always EXTREMELY popular around F&W.
> 
> 
> 
> It kinda started unoffficially with a few of us who just happened to have visits planned around the same weekend....  last year however it was a bit more official.
> 
> Basically,   We try and pick sometime during F&W when we all meet up down at WDW and spend the day hanging out.  It's a blast,  and everyone who wants to join us is welcome to do so.


Yes, thank you we booked our BWV reservation in November or December so we are all set! Oh wow, the Annual Meet sounds pretty cool.


----------



## nosleeptildisney

bellepearle said:


> I can't travel solo due to my disability. I will be with my parents, my grandmother, and two nurses. Where are you staying? We are renting points to stay at BWV. We did that last time and it worked out pretty well. It's definitely cheaper, especially when you're traveling with a group. I did MNSSHP last time. The fireworks, parade, and Disney Villains show were awesome. The castle changed colors constantly. I don't know that I would want to do it again though. I wonder if it is the same fireworks, parade, and shows or if it is different each year.




I am staying 3 nights at AKL and the rest of my trip at POP. These will be my very first Disney resort stays. SUPER EXCITED!

I've heard good things on the Villa, I'm glad they work out for you. 

Did you dress up for MNSSHP, I heard that's the only way to really enjoy it! I wonder the same thing about the parade and shows. I will research and let you know what I come across.


----------



## nosleeptildisney

bellepearle said:


> How does one add a picture to their profile?



I forgot how to add a picture! sorry! -_-. 

Maybe one of the veterans can help us out!


----------



## bellepearle

nosleeptildisney said:


> I am staying 3 nights at AKL and the rest of my trip at POP. These will be my very first Disney resort stays. SUPER EXCITED!
> 
> I've heard good things on the Villa, I'm glad they work out for you.
> 
> Did you dress up for MNSSHP, I heard that's the only way to really enjoy it! I wonder the same thing about the parade and shows. I will research and let you know what I come across.


I hope you love AKL! We went to AKL to have dinner at Boma last time we went and we loved it! We spent like an hour after dinner walking around AKL and Kidani village. It's so beautiful and so warm and inviting. If it wasn't so far away from everything else, we would stay there in a heartbeat. You'll have to let me know what you think of it. What's POP? We've only stayed on-property twice, once in 98 and once in 2010. Before 98, we always stayed off property. There's really nothing like staying in the parks. It's so convenient and once you stay on property, you'll never want to stay anywhere else! Yeah, the villas work well when you have large groups. They're not as luxurious and well-maintained as the resort rooms but it meets our needs. No we didn't dress up for MNSSHP! I didn't know that people did that but it was fun anyway. The only thing is make sure you give yourself plenty of time to get there so you get a good viewing spot for the parade. I went with my friend and a nurse. We left about an hour before the earlier parade started and the bus made a few stops along the way. We got there not even 5 minutes before the parade started and the viewing areas were packed! It's nice to be right in front because the parade people give out candy along the way. We weren't so lucky! I think the best place to watch the fireworks is outside of the emporium - great view and easy exit out ahead of the mad rush. Let me know what you find out!


----------



## arfisher12

Hi i would be down for a meet up. I will be at wdw from nov9_14. , the trail end of food and wine


_Posted  from  Disney Forums  Reader for  Android_


----------



## peteanddebbie

arfisher12 said:
			
		

> Hi i would be down for a meet up. I will be at wdw from nov9_14. , the trail end of food and wine
> 
> Posted  from  Disney Forums  Reader for  Android



I'll be there the same time, but it sounds like the meet is going to be in October.  Too bad.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well then,   hope, pray, bribe, voodoo, and whatever else you think may help send me some good luck for a job I just applied for.     I saw an internal posting for a position at the lab in Downingtown last week that I decided to apply for.    If I get it,  I'm assuming it'll come with a nice pay raise.... and since it's a job at the corporate level instead of the Region level I'm at now,   it means I'll likely no longer be able to officially take part in the company picnic.   That,  in turn,  means that there will be some more freedom to play with the meet dates.
> And all honesty....   It seems much more likely that I'll get the new job than we have of politicians actually learning to compromise in order to get something accomplished....



I will hope, pray, bribe, and ask my friend Tia Dalma to work some magic for you.  not because it might benefit me, but because it is something that you want, and I always want the best for my friends, family, and crew.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Whats new everyone?


----------



## bellepearle

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Whats new everyone?


hi!


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> E...  I'm gonna have to correct you right there.   While most of us have some great memories of the party,     There were a couple people whose memories of the party are a little.....fuzzy....



These things happen....it was the Rum's fault.   



Brocktoon said:


> Hopefully you can make it down. I'm even thinking about hitting the Halloween party this year. Over the years I've found that Monday is usually the best day for the F&W. Friday may be crowded, but that's still probably way better than how bad the Saturday crowds got.
> 
> I resemble that remark



I definitely recommend the Halloween Party, it was a blast.   You must go in costume.   Perhaps not the best idea to tag it with a in room party the same night....just saying. 


Weather is warming up in Germany.    The beer is flowing good, and looking forward to hitting the cafes this summer in Heidelberg.  Great city if I do say so for my self. 

Hope everyone has a good Thursday....is it Thirsty Thursday???  Cheers!!


----------



## Brocktoon

TheBigE said:


> Weather is warming up in Germany. The beer is flowing good, and looking forward to hitting the cafes this summer in Heidelberg. Great city if I do say so for my self.


 
Sitting outside for an afternoon at a German cafe enjoying great beer and food would pretty much be a perfect day for me.

Although I traveled areas of Europe for work, the only time I've spent in Germany is a short layover in Munich, which really doesn't count. My travel bucket list includes Germany, Switzerland, Scotland, Tanzania, and Australia


----------



## nosleeptildisney

bellepearle said:


> I hope you love AKL! We went to AKL to have dinner at Boma last time we went and we loved it! We spent like an hour after dinner walking around AKL and Kidani village. It's so beautiful and so warm and inviting. If it wasn't so far away from everything else, we would stay there in a heartbeat. You'll have to let me know what you think of it. What's POP? We've only stayed on-property twice, once in 98 and once in 2010. Before 98, we always stayed off property. There's really nothing like staying in the parks. It's so convenient and once you stay on property, you'll never want to stay anywhere else! Yeah, the villas work well when you have large groups. They're not as luxurious and well-maintained as the resort rooms but it meets our needs. No we didn't dress up for MNSSHP! I didn't know that people did that but it was fun anyway. The only thing is make sure you give yourself plenty of time to get there so you get a good viewing spot for the parade. I went with my friend and a nurse. We left about an hour before the earlier parade started and the bus made a few stops along the way. We got there not even 5 minutes before the parade started and the viewing areas were packed! It's nice to be right in front because the parade people give out candy along the way. We weren't so lucky! I think the best place to watch the fireworks is outside of the emporium - great view and easy exit out ahead of the mad rush. Let me know what you find out!



I've heard so many good things about AKL and Boma, definitely excited for the whole experience! POP is Pop Century resort. Its a value resort. I chose it because it has its own bus system, so it shouldnt be too bad getting back and forth. I have the TouringPlans subscription and I have been checking out the expected crowd values for our dates, and they all look really low, like 3s and 4s, which is great! Do you remember it being crowded when you went around the same time? Thanks for the tip for MNSSHP! I will definitely give myself atleast an hour. I have been researching the best viewing areas for the fireworks. I absolutely LOVE fireworks. I'll probably end up crying.


----------



## taramoz

Just had 4.5 fun days at WDW and am about to catch my bus over to the Dream for my cruise, wanted to pop in and say hi!!!


----------



## TheBigE

Brocktoon said:


> Sitting outside for an afternoon at a German cafe enjoying great beer and food would pretty much be a perfect day for me.
> 
> Although I traveled areas of Europe for work, the only time I've spent in Germany is a short layover in Munich, which really doesn't count. My travel bucket list includes Germany, Switzerland, Scotland, Tanzania, and Australia



Throw Ireland in there too, especially if you are a beer lover.   Was there in January, and sitting in Irish Pub drinking the local brew is pretty good.   I am not a stout fan, but I had my mandatory Guinness when in country and then switched to the local brews and ciders.


----------



## ahoff

TheBigE said:


> Weather is warming up in Germany.    The beer is flowing good, and looking forward to hitting the cafes this summer in Heidelberg.  Great city if I do say so for my self.



I loved Heidelburg when I was over in Germany.  It was almost a weekly trip for us from Frankfurt.

Looks like I might be heading over to Geneva for work a few times in the upcoming months, looking forward to it!


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> Sitting outside for an afternoon at a German cafe enjoying great beer and food would pretty much be a perfect day for me.
> 
> Although I traveled areas of Europe for work, the only time I've spent in Germany is a short layover in Munich, which really doesn't count. My travel bucket list includes Germany, Switzerland, Scotland, Tanzania, and Australia



You will the love the beer in Germany, it is so tasty, wait the beer is pretty tasty in Switzerland and Scotland too.   You need to visit and we can all sample the beer! 
Brock, are you on FB yet???



ahoff said:


> I loved Heidelburg when I was over in Germany.  It was almost a weekly trip for us from Frankfurt.
> 
> Looks like I might be heading over to Geneva for work a few times in the upcoming months, looking forward to it!



I was just in Heidelberg a few weeks ago and I agree it is an amazing city! 



taramoz said:


> Just had 4.5 fun days at WDW and am about to catch my bus over to the Dream for my cruise, wanted to pop in and say hi!!!



Have a great time, I have been living vicariously through your posts and pics.  We will be there soon, I'll keep you posted.  BTW, you would love the German beers too.


----------



## ziggystardust

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard! ... Love the ZiggyStardust name ... big fan of old school Bowie, and Mick Ronson was an early influence on my guitar playing.  Although I primary played guitar in a cover band many moons ago, I did actually take vocal duties when we played 'Moonage Daydream', 'Ziggy', 'Lady Stardust', and 'Space Oddity'.  Horrible singer, but I do a great Bowie impression apparently





			
				DCTooTall said:
			
		

> to the group.    Your name looks familiar,   but as much as I get around,   if you didn't post here before I could have easily seen you elsewhere on the DIS.



Thx for the welcome! 

Yea I've been around the dis for a while. Usually in waves. 
The ziggy name was after my dog that I named after Bowie. So kinda roundabout way to get a user name. 

Trying to figure out a way to sneak down to wdw during f&w. but being unemployed at the moment isn't helping. Here's hoping!


----------



## bellepearle

nosleeptildisney said:


> I've heard so many good things about AKL and Boma, definitely excited for the whole experience! POP is Pop Century resort. Its a value resort. I chose it because it has its own bus system, so it shouldnt be too bad getting back and forth. I have the TouringPlans subscription and I have been checking out the expected crowd values for our dates, and they all look really low, like 3s and 4s, which is great! Do you remember it being crowded when you went around the same time? Thanks for the tip for MNSSHP! I will definitely give myself atleast an hour. I have been researching the best viewing areas for the fireworks. I absolutely LOVE fireworks. I'll probably end up crying.


POP has their own bus system? I had no idea! I hope it won't be too crowded. Last time we went, we went in the middle of September. It was the lowest season for DVC so that's why we went at that time. The crowds really weren't that bad at all. I actually have video of Epcot at 10:00am on a Saturday morning and there was no one there! It was so weird! I love fireworks too! If you love fireworks, you'll love them at MNSSHP!


----------



## AuroraRora

bellepearle said:
			
		

> POP has their own bus system? I had no idea! I hope it won't be too crowded. Last time we went, we went in the middle of September. It was the lowest season for DVC so that's why we went at that time. The crowds really weren't that bad at all. I actually have video of Epcot at 10:00am on a Saturday morning and there was no one there! It was so weird! I love fireworks too! If you love fireworks, you'll love them at MNSSHP!



I didnt't realize Pop had it's own bus system either until yesterday when I was on the phone with Reservations. I was originally booked at ASMu but the CM told me about the bus system and the fact that they rarely/never host cheerleaders through most of the year, and I was hooked.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

When I was at POP in October, the buses were great. I only waited over 10 mins twice. Once for DTD and once for MK. I have a car, but usually ride the bus since it was off-season. It was nice. I only had one complaint, and it wasn't POP's fault. I stayed 5 night, and on my 3rd night onward a family got the room next to me and they were LOUD. Like slamming doors and running around.


----------



## goofyfigment

I stayed at pop over new years and had no issues with the busses and that says a lot since the crowds are bad those days


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sorry that I have been MIA for a few days.  My son was here with me visiting from GTMO so I have been spending a fair amount of time with him.  He left yesterday morning so now I am back in the swing of planning. . .

I will post a poll of the weekends in October.  Whichever one wins the most votes will most likely be our choice.  I don't care as I can get there whenever I want, but most of you travel from out of state.

Oh, and just a heads up.  The new RFID readers are in place at most turnstiles at the parks.  Paper annual passes are going away.  If you renew this year you will get the new RFID pass and the new rules that go with that. I also believe they will be charging for replacement annual passes if you lose them (Disneyland in California already does this and has for years).  There will be some new restrictions on fast passes as well, though I haven't read the whole new process yet.  

Nice to see everyone and welcome to the newbies.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well shucks. . .it appears that polls are only allowed on new thread starts, not on replies to existing threads.  I will go create one and you all can vote. . .


----------



## bellepearle

AuroraRora said:


> I didnt't realize Pop had it's own bus system either until yesterday when I was on the phone with Reservations. I was originally booked at ASMu but the CM told me about the bus system and the fact that they rarely/never host cheerleaders through most of the year, and I was hooked.


Wow that's really interesting.


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> These things happen....it was the Rum's fault.



 As I recall I was the only one drinking the rum (after you made a run down to the lobby to get a bottle just so I'd drink)....   The Rum would be free from all blame.   Well,  At least blame about a missing memory.  Rachel may have some complaints about it.  





taramoz said:


> Just had 4.5 fun days at WDW and am about to catch my bus over to the Dream for my cruise, wanted to pop in and say hi!!!




  I want details on your cruise.   It's starting to look like we may end up doing a cruise for the Honeymoon instead of the massive disney trip we were originally planning.  Rachel really wants to do the cruise since we'll have her parents looking after Gus and she'd rather not have to worry about him when she goes on a cruise.

   Her parents just got back from a cruise at the beginning of the month,  so that just adds to her excitement.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I hear Carnival has down good cruises


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry that I have been MIA for a few days.  My son was here with me visiting from GTMO so I have been spending a fair amount of time with him.  He left yesterday morning so now I am back in the swing of planning. . .
> 
> I will post a poll of the weekends in October.  Whichever one wins the most votes will most likely be our choice.  I don't care as I can get there whenever I want, but most of you travel from out of state.
> 
> Oh, and just a heads up.  The new RFID readers are in place at most turnstiles at the parks.  Paper annual passes are going away.  If you renew this year you will get the new RFID pass and the new rules that go with that. I also believe they will be charging for replacement annual passes if you lose them (Disneyland in California already does this and has for years).  There will be some new restrictions on fast passes as well, though I haven't read the whole new process yet.
> 
> Nice to see everyone and welcome to the newbies.



I guess we will get the new RFID pass when we are there in May.  We will have to figure out a day to meet.  

I'm also not going to answer your poll, we will wait and see what the dates are and go from there, hopefully we can make the trip. 



DCTooTall said:


> As I recall I was the only one drinking the rum (after you made a run down to the lobby to get a bottle just so I'd drink)....   The Rum would be free from all blame.   Well,  At least blame about a missing memory.  Rachel may have some complaints about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want details on your cruise.   It's starting to look like we may end up doing a cruise for the Honeymoon instead of the massive disney trip we were originally planning.  Rachel really wants to do the cruise since we'll have her parents looking after Gus and she'd rather not have to worry about him when she goes on a cruise.
> 
> Her parents just got back from a cruise at the beginning of the month,  so that just adds to her excitement.



Erik and I have been talking about a Disney Cruise too, especially after seeing the pictures Tara posted on FB.  It will have to wait for now since we are planning a trip in early May to WDW.


----------



## Brocktoon

TheBigE said:


> Throw Ireland in there too, especially if you are a beer lover. Was there in January, and sitting in Irish Pub drinking the local brew is pretty good. I am not a stout fan, but I had my mandatory Guinness when in country and then switched to the local brews and ciders.


 
Some years back I had some work in Arklow, south of Dublin. I had a blast. I ended up hanging out with the locals all week in the pubs of Bray. As you probably know, business travel is an interesting way to see the world. I don't usually get to see the touristy stuff, but it's an amazing way to get a feel for the real culture and local flavor of different areas.



ctnurse said:


> You will the love the beer in Germany, it is so tasty, wait the beer is pretty tasty in Switzerland and Scotland too.  You need to visit and we can all sample the beer!
> Brock, are you on FB yet???


 
I've still somehow managed to avoid FB. Every now and then I ponder joining up, but I have friends and relatives who treat FB like crack ... and it pretty much scares me away. That or I could become the next Kip Drordy (South Park ref).  For now I'm sort of on the fence.


----------



## peteanddebbie

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I hear Carnival has down good cruises



EWWWWWWWWW....Carnival is going to have to change its name.  It has a black cloud over it now.  I was on the Triumph years ago, but I don't think I would ever do Carnival again.


----------



## goofyfigment

peteanddebbie said:
			
		

> EWWWWWWWWW....Carnival is going to have to change its name.  It has a black cloud over it now.  I was on the Triumph years ago, but I don't think I would ever do Carnival again.



I was on the triumph too, I keep busting my mother because she is going on the carnival pride in june


----------



## taramoz

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> I was on the triumph too, I keep busting my mother because she is going on the carnival pride in june



I sailed the Triumph in November, had a great time!  Too bad they keep having so many issues, not good...


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> I was on the triumph too, I keep busting my mother because she is going on the carnival pride in june



Ya know...   That almost sounds like an oxymoron.....



Carnival Pride.....


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Ya know...   That almost sounds like an oxymoron.....
> 
> Carnival Pride.....



Exactly! Lol. Hopefully she has an uneventful voyage


----------



## peteanddebbie

goofyfigment said:


> I was on the triumph too, I keep busting my mother because she is going on the carnival pride in june



Best of luck to her.


----------



## caitlincutshair

Hello Fellow Single Disney lovers!!!! I am a Princess, hairstylist & single mom from the DC area. My mom actually suggested I come join in on all the fun here(she is always lurking around disboards!)  Looking for new friends to share my nerdy Disney love with!!!


----------



## bellepearle

caitlincutshair said:


> Hello Fellow Single Disney lovers!!!! I am a Princess, hairstylist & single mom from the DC area. My mom actually suggested I come join in on all the fun here(she is always lurking around disboards!)  Looking for new friends to share my nerdy Disney love with!!!


Welcome!


----------



## DCTooTall

caitlincutshair said:


> Hello Fellow Single Disney lovers!!!! I am a Princess, hairstylist & single mom from the DC area. My mom actually suggested I come join in on all the fun here(she is always lurking around disboards!)  Looking for new friends to share my nerdy Disney love with!!!



 to the group.   Gotta love those mom's who lurk around here and 'suggest' their kids join in the fun.   (HI MOMS!!).      PotcAddict joined us for the same reason back in the day.   

  Go ahead and pull up a chair,   order up a drink,  and join into the fun!


----------



## caitlincutshair

DCTooTall said:


> to the group.   Gotta love those mom's who lurk around here and 'suggest' their kids join in the fun.   (HI MOMS!!).      PotcAddict joined us for the same reason back in the day.
> 
> Go ahead and pull up a chair,   order up a drink,  and join into the fun!



Thank you! She has been a lurker for YEARS haha & I finally listened !!


----------



## caitlincutshair

bellepearle said:


> Welcome!



Thank you thank you


----------



## BGK

DCTooTall said:


> to the group.   Gotta love those mom's who lurk around here and 'suggest' their kids join in the fun.   (HI MOMS!!).      PotcAddict joined us for the same reason back in the day.



Plus five, I'll say right up front.  As it is most days, these days, at the Chinese-water-torture that is my day job, it was a rough day.

Does it make one a bad son if one has dragged one's mother, who, in the mists of the past, wasn't given to such behavior, into one's drinking circle?  Is it better or worse if one's drinking companions have adopted her as the group mother?


----------



## Irishman

No not at all.My mother being the prude she is.Once she has settled down and had a drink of wine.Will actully warm up to my friends.And they all will get along with her.( better than myself)....Now my father ( once he was alive)..Was a teacher part time in Waashington D.C...After classes he would meet up with me and my friends who all loved him...Enjoy them while you can...


----------



## DCTooTall

BGK said:


> Plus five, I'll say right up front.  As it is most days, these days, at the Chinese-water-torture that is my day job, it was a rough day.
> 
> Does it make one a bad son if one has dragged one's mother, who, in the mists of the past, wasn't given to such behavior, into one's drinking circle?  Is it better or worse if one's drinking companions have adopted her as the group mother?





   I'm gonna have to probably say no.    We even had Brock's parents join us at the room party during last year's SSC meet....   and enjoyed having them around so much,   we made them join us as we drank around the world the next day at EPCOT.


----------



## Nightenbelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm gonna have to probably say no.    We even had Brock's parents join us at the room party during last year's SSC meet....   and enjoyed having them around so much,   we made them join us as we drank around the world the next day at EPCOT.



I want to try the drinking around the world one of the days I'm at Epcot- I'm not quite sure if I've got the type of parents who will join in. . . well- Mom will for the most part- Dad will just be the one ACTING intoxicated


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I'm gonna have to probably say no.    We even had Brock's parents join us at the room party during last year's SSC meet....   and enjoyed having them around so much,   we made them join us as we drank around the world the next day at EPCOT.



Brock's parents were definitely a great addition to the party, they were so much fun.



Nightenbelle said:


> I want to try the drinking around the world one of the days I'm at Epcot- I'm not quite sure if I've got the type of parents who will join in. . . well- Mom will for the most part- Dad will just be the one ACTING intoxicated



I may have done this once or twice.  It is so much fun, you have to do it, there are so many drinks to try. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## FLchick415

Oh man, I'd LOVE to try drinking around the world at Epcot! Me and my sister were actually just recently talking about we'd love to go, just us two, and meander around the park.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Just dropping in guys and gals. Any word in our meet up? I know we have a poll. But was just wondering if we are gonna make it official any time soon


I'M TRYING to make it down for my bday in two weeks. A lot of things have happened in the past month which was gonna prevent me. But I am gonna try to make it anyway!


----------



## goofyfigment

ctnurse said:
			
		

> I may have done this once or twice.  It is so much fun, you have to do it, there are so many drinks to try. I can't wait to do it again.



Planning on doing this with my daughter for her 21st birthday! Thinking I better get a room either at the boardwalk or beach club lol


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I would love to do a drinking around the world.  I only wish that I could drink a lot without getting totally drunk and acting like a fool.


----------



## Brocktoon

I got in late tonight, but I had to post the following ... for those 30 and 40 somethings out there who have a PS3, XBOX, or WII ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6d1A2row6I

This game was such a fond memory of my childhood   Remastered in HD ... Obviously they know I'm the target audience!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I didn't look at the link. But is it thr Ducktales remake?


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I didn't look at the link. But is it thr Ducktales remake?



Indeed!  Disney is crazy for not airing old-school re-runs of Ducktales, Talespin, Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, Gummi Bears etc ... The bar I was hanging at tonight was buzzing about the old school Disney cartoons and video games.  Amazing (or maybe not) how many folks loved and remembered the afternoon Disney block of toons


----------



## FLchick415

If they ever brought back Gummi Bears, I would absolutely die of excitement. That was my FAVORITE.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

My friends and I talk about those shows all the time. That and the Nick shows. None of junk on TV now


----------



## nurse.darcy

The first weekend in October is winning right now but its a really slim margin.  I will figure it out this weekend after talking to a few folks and post.  Hopefully, we can get an official meet together for Food and Wine this year.  Its my fave time of year.


----------



## snowprince13

Hi all! Just started up on threads and so happy to be here! Hit me up! I love to meet new Disney lovers!


----------



## ctnurse

goofyfigment said:


> Planning on doing this with my daughter for her 21st birthday! Thinking I better get a room either at the boardwalk or beach club lol



We love the BW, there is so much to do, the location  to EPCOT and HS is awesome. There is so much to do on the BW, check out Jellyrolls, Flying Fish and Yachtsman. Have a great time celebrating your daughter's birthday.



mikesdisneymom said:


> I would love to do a drinking around the world.  I only wish that I could drink a lot without getting totally drunk and acting like a fool.



Just remember to stop and snack at the countries. Don't worry about looking like a fool.  What are the chances that you will ever see them again.  Go and have fun!



snowprince13 said:


> Hi all! Just started up on threads and so happy to be here! Hit me up! I love to meet new Disney lovers!



Welcome, feel free to join in and have a drink.


----------



## Offsides

FLchick415 said:


> If they ever brought back Gummi Bears, I would absolutely die of excitement. That was my FAVORITE.



Guuuummmiii bears! Bouncing here and there and everywhere! 

I used to watch Duck Tales every morning before school. Those were the days.


----------



## snowprince13

I loved gummie bears!


----------



## snowprince13

Anyone remember the wuzzles. I loved this show.ll


----------



## goofyfigment

Does anyone remember when Disney used to play the no pants dance song? I remember being about 22 coming home from the bar turning on the Disney channel and them playing it.


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> I'm gonna have to probably say no. We even had Brock's parents join us at the room party during last year's SSC meet.... and enjoyed having them around so much, we made them join us as we drank around the world the next day at EPCOT.


 


ctnurse said:


> Brock's parents were definitely a great addition to the party, they were so much fun.


 
Yep, as the folks who were down last October know, I have no issue at all drinking with my parents.  They rarely drink, but vacation is one of the few times they let loose. Back in Oct 2011, as soon as I arrived at the RV in Ft Wilderness, we started hitting the beers and almost got kicked out of Ft Wilderness before we even made it through our 1st night in ... we then celebrated by hitting the Poly for multiple Lapu Lapus  I think another year we were almost banned from the Bay Lake Ferrys for being a little too 'happy' on the boat.




Nightenbelle said:


> I want to try the drinking around the world one of the days I'm at Epcot- I'm not quite sure if I've got the type of parents who will join in. . . well- Mom will for the most part- Dad will just be the one ACTING intoxicated


 



FLchick415 said:


> Oh man, I'd LOVE to try drinking around the world at Epcot! Me and my sister were actually just recently talking about we'd love to go, just us two, and meander around the park.


 
After I hit 21, I saw the World Showcase in a whole new light. Drinking around the world is great, but drinking/eating around the F&W Fest takes things to a whole other level.



goofyfigment said:


> Does anyone remember when Disney used to play the no pants dance song? I remember being about 22 coming home from the bar turning on the Disney channel and them playing it.


 
Even with a wealth of Disney knowledge, I can honestly say I'm not familiar with the 'no pants' dance song ... It may make a great anthem though for this year's F&W Fest



nurse.darcy said:


> The first weekend in October is winning right now but its a really slim margin. I will figure it out this weekend after talking to a few folks and post. Hopefully, we can get an official meet together for Food and Wine this year. Its my fave time of year.


 
The voting does look pretty close, but it also looks like there are a lot of votes sort of bunched up towards the last 3 weeks. May need to have two meets with the dates tied?


----------



## DCTooTall

Nightenbelle said:


> I want to try the drinking around the world one of the days I'm at Epcot- I'm not quite sure if I've got the type of parents who will join in. . . well- Mom will for the most part- Dad will just be the one ACTING intoxicated





ctnurse said:


> Brock's parents were definitely a great addition to the party, they were so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have done this once or twice.  It is so much fun, you have to do it, there are so many drinks to try. I can't wait to do it again.





FLchick415 said:


> Oh man, I'd LOVE to try drinking around the world at Epcot! Me and my sister were actually just recently talking about we'd love to go, just us two, and meander around the park.



Something to keep in mind when planning to drink around the world....    Figure out what difficulty level you want to attempt in advance.   For those who are familiar with the way video games describe the difficulty levels,  I'll try and describe them a bit.

Easy Mode:  Beer/Wine Only.
Normal Mode:  Mixing Beer/Wine and Liquor drinks as your go around the world.
Hard Mode:  Liquor Drinks at each Country.
God mode:  Attempting to Drink at each Country/booth during F&W




Brocktoon said:


> I got in late tonight, but I had to post the following ... for those 30 and 40 somethings out there who have a PS3, XBOX, or WII ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6d1A2row6I
> 
> This game was such a fond memory of my childhood   Remastered in HD ... Obviously they know I'm the target audience!



   All I gotta say about this....


  "WOO-OO!"




  (with a side of "Blabbering Blatherskype!")



FLchick415 said:


> If they ever brought back Gummi Bears, I would absolutely die of excitement. That was my FAVORITE.



  Ya know what....   I wanna see GummiBerry Juice at F&W one of these years.   Something that gets you "Bouncing Here and There and EVERYWHERE!"  would be an awesome addition!   



nurse.darcy said:


> The first weekend in October is winning right now but its a really slim margin.  I will figure it out this weekend after talking to a few folks and post.  Hopefully, we can get an official meet together for Food and Wine this year.  Its my fave time of year.



 Booking our honeymoon cruise for a departure on 10/20....  so that's going to pretty much say when we'll be in the area and able to attend.   We'll be doing the cruise at the start of our vacation/honeymoon trip.



snowprince13 said:


> Hi all! Just started up on threads and so happy to be here! Hit me up! I love to meet new Disney lovers!



 to the group!   We love having new people join in the fun around here.


----------



## AuroraRora

I would LOVE some drinking around the world buddies. I think I could handle my own on the "liquor level" of difficulty mentioned previously, but doing it with friends is fun whereas I feel doing it alone just makes you look questionable alcoholic! I'll be there in May and October - definitely keeping an eye out for other DISers that might be up for beverages!


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Something to keep in mind when planning to drink around the world....    Figure out what difficulty level you want to attempt in advance.   For those who are familiar with the way video games describe the difficulty levels,  I'll try and describe them a bit.
> 
> Easy Mode:  Beer/Wine Only.
> Normal Mode:  Mixing Beer/Wine and Liquor drinks as your go around the world.
> Hard Mode:  Liquor Drinks at each Country.
> God mode:  Attempting to Drink at each Country/booth during F&W



I usually play on Normal Mode

La Cava del Tequila & Tequila Flights = God Mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 <-- Smiley got Owned


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> I usually play on Normal Mode
> 
> La Cava del Tequila & Tequila Flights = God Mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Smiley got Owned



I don't drink Beer.... or Wine....  So it's Hard mode for me.     It doesn't help that I LOVE La Cava.

   I've been known to double-up on my Margarittas from there,   walking out with one in each hand.    


   Maybe that's why I love the Maelstrom.    The ride is SO much more fun when oyu have a decent buzz.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> I don't drink Beer.... or Wine....  So it's Hard mode for me.     It doesn't help that I LOVE La Cava.
> 
> I've been known to double-up on my Margarittas from there,   walking out with one in each hand.
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why I love the Maelstrom.    The ride is SO much more fun when oyu have a decent buzz.




Maelstrom rules !!! 

Two quotes that stick in my mind forever

"More often, you find Beauty and Charm"

"Back ,Over the falls"

I love the New Drama series "Vikings" on history channel 
<3 Ragnar Lodbrok, Disney should have an automaton replica of him on Maelstrom, like Jack Sparrow on Pirates



> more fun when oyu have a decent buzz


 What ride isn't better with a slight buzz ?   LoL


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> Something to keep in mind when planning to drink around the world.... Figure out what difficulty level you want to attempt in advance. For those who are familiar with the way video games describe the difficulty levels, I'll try and describe them a bit.
> 
> Easy Mode: Beer/Wine Only.
> Normal Mode: Mixing Beer/Wine and Liquor drinks as your go around the world.
> Hard Mode: Liquor Drinks at each Country.
> God mode: Attempting to Drink at each Country/booth during F&W


 
I'm not much of a wine fan, so typically I'm all about setting it on hard mode. For the F&W fest though, I'd say I fall back into normal mode, as the Unibroue beer cart is usually out, and there's some other interesting beers I like to try along with the other various mixed drinks. Still hold La Cava's jalapeno margarita and China's Tipsy Duck as my fav World Showcase drinks.

A pretty obvious tip would be to make sure to keep eating some food throughout the day, as attempting mass drinking on an empty stomach is just a stupid idea ... unfortunately I'm prone to doing a ton of stupid things.

Ride wise, I love drinking around the world and then hitting Mission Space. I don't think the alcohol makes the spinning any different, but it does make the ride more immersive


----------



## jillyb

Brocktoon said:


> Ride wise, I love drinking around the world and then hitting Mission Space. I don't think the alcohol makes the spinning any different, but it does make the ride more immersive



If I did that it would certainly make the ride more immersive...when I spewed all over the place!


----------



## DCTooTall

deflepard said:


> maelstrom rules !!!
> 
> Two quotes that stick in my mind forever
> 
> "more often, you find beauty and charm"
> 
> "back ,over the falls"
> 
> i love the new drama series "vikings" on history channel
> <3 ragnar lodbrok, disney should have an automaton replica of him on maelstrom, like jack sparrow on pirates
> 
> what ride isn't better with a slight buzz ?   Lol



back!  Back over da falls!

    Disappear!   Disappear!!


----------



## caitlincutshair

Who remembers the show Dinosaurs? They had parade for a while at WDW in the early 90s!! "Not the mama" I used to LOVE Baby Sinclair as a kid!!!


----------



## goofyfigment

caitlincutshair said:
			
		

> Who remembers the show Dinosaurs? They had parade for a while at WDW in the early 90s!! "Not the mama" I used to LOVE Baby Sinclair as a kid!!!



I have all the seasons on DVD and still have my talking baby


----------



## caitlincutshair

goofyfigment said:


> I have all the seasons on DVD and still have my talking baby



Ahh ! I've been asking for the DVDs for a few years for Christmas ( I'm too cheap to buy myself DVDs LOL) maybe Ill splurge for nostalgias sake!


----------



## goofyfigment

I got them a couple years ago on Amazon, think it was 30 bucks at that time for the complete series


----------



## Lindaland

My daughter and I are going to the F&WF in late October.  I have never heard of "drinking around the world" before.  Is it just that you drink at all the different countries?  Or is there a list of drinks or certain bars/restaurants that you get your drinks from?  Also is there a really cool passport book you can get stamped to mark your journey???   

This sounds like a blast!!!


----------



## Offsides

DefLepard said:


> I love the New Drama series "Vikings" on history channel
> <3 Ragnar Lodbrok, Disney should have an automaton replica of him on Maelstrom, like Jack Sparrow on Pirates



I am loving "Vikings" I just discovered it the other day!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. Show is awesome. Y'all can have Ragnar. I'm happy with Laratha.


----------



## Brocktoon

Lindaland said:


> My daughter and I are going to the F&WF in late October. I have never heard of "drinking around the world" before. Is it just that you drink at all the different countries? Or is there a list of drinks or certain bars/restaurants that you get your drinks from? Also is there a really cool passport book you can get stamped to mark your journey???
> 
> This sounds like a blast!!!


 
If you're going during F&W, I wouldn't attempt to get a drink at every kiosk, as there are a ton of them ... but you can basically start at one end of the World Showcase and over the course of the day, stop off at any kiosks when you need another drink. For the F&W fest, you can get a free passport book that they will stamp at each kiosk. I usually try to get the book filled by the end of my vacation.

During F&W, you'll probably see groups with custom made 'Around the World' checklist shirts that they check off the different countries with a sharpie marker as they drink around the WS. It's a pretty fun atmosphere, but can get crazy crowded Friday nights, Saturday, and Sunday afternoon.


----------



## DCTooTall

caitlincutshair said:


> Who remembers the show Dinosaurs? They had parade for a while at WDW in the early 90s!! "Not the mama" I used to LOVE Baby Sinclair as a kid!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmhENpMMMH8







Lindaland said:


> My daughter and I are going to the F&WF in late October.  I have never heard of "drinking around the world" before.  Is it just that you drink at all the different countries?  Or is there a list of drinks or certain bars/restaurants that you get your drinks from?  Also is there a really cool passport book you can get stamped to mark your journey???
> 
> This sounds like a blast!!!



 During F&W there are passports available that list every country/booth and what food and drink options are available.  They will stamp them for you at all the booths.

As far as a traditional non-F&W Drinking around the world,     Basically it's just a matter of grabbing something to drink at each country. Since people's tastes differ,  there isn't a "You gotta get this at this country" requirement,   but there are certain beverages that there is a strong opinion that 'you gotta try'.... such as the Grand Marnier or Grey Goose Slush's in France.

  Disney doesn't have a passport for non F&W drinking around the world,   but there are a TON of things you can find online.   some people have also mentioned using the kid-cot things as your DatW souvenirs.    There are several threads on the DIS about the subject,  so feel free to just do a search for drinking around the world.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Why can't I find the October poll?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Why can't I find the October poll?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3081414


Darcy created a separate thread for it.


----------



## roxysmum123

With regards to drinking around the world, there's also the 20$ wine cards you can buy. They're good for two wine samples in each France, Germany, and Italy. That was a neat way to try some new wines I thought, and my friend and I enjoyed doing it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Brocktoon said:


> The voting does look pretty close, but it also looks like there are a lot of votes sort of bunched up towards the last 3 weeks. May need to have two meets with the dates tied?



That is why I posted a poll.  I don't want to decide.  I thought one date would outshine all others. . .but no. . .its too close. 

I live an hour and a half away, I only need to give work 2 weeks notice to get the weekend plus a day or two here and there off and I am biased.  I love love love the last couple weekends in October and the first weekend in November. . .my fave times of year. Just sayin.

What is amazing to me though is that I haven't updated my signature since 7/2010. . .lol.  That's funny to me.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So, Walking Dead season finale sucked IMO. Game of Thrones was great. I'm still upset I can't watch Game of Thrones though, had to cut back and HBO was of the things to go. I need to use somebody's HBO Go, or find an alternative way to watch it. Any ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, Walking Dead season finale sucked IMO. Game of Thrones was great. I'm still upset I can't watch Game of Thrones though, had to cut back and HBO was of the things to go. I need to use somebody's HBO Go, or find an alternative way to watch it. Any ideas? Suggestions?


 
I recorded the Walking Dead finale to watch after work today. Being a huge fan of the book, I'm still wondering how they are going to wrap the season up within one episode, but I guess I'll find out later. For Game of Thrones ... I don't have HBO, So I'll either catch them at a friend's house On Demand, but most likely just have a long wait until I can watch on DVD 



nurse.darcy said:


> That is why I posted a poll. I don't want to decide. I thought one date would outshine all others. . .but no. . .its too close.
> 
> I live an hour and a half away, I only need to give work 2 weeks notice to get the weekend plus a day or two here and there off and I am biased. I love love love the last couple weekends in October and the first weekend in November. . .my fave times of year. Just sayin.


 
The poll is at least helping to see a pattern as to when there may be some other DISers down that way. I saw my parents over Easter, and they mentioned they were planning on heading down to Florida for a few weeks again in October. Pretty sure I'm going to book 10/23 - 10/31 as that will give me some time during the last 2 weeks of Oct, as well as a weekend of F&W events. May miss the solo meet, but it also seems like there will be some DISers around during those weeks.


----------



## jillyb

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, Walking Dead season finale sucked IMO. Game of Thrones was great. I'm still upset I can't watch Game of Thrones though, had to cut back and HBO was of the things to go. I need to use somebody's HBO Go, or find an alternative way to watch it. Any ideas? Suggestions?



Love this site!

http://www.couchtuner.eu/


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> That is why I posted a poll.  I don't want to decide.  I thought one date would outshine all others. . .but no. . .its too close.
> 
> I live an hour and a half away, I only need to give work 2 weeks notice to get the weekend plus a day or two here and there off and I am biased.  I love love love the last couple weekends in October and the first weekend in November. . .my fave times of year. Just sayin.
> 
> What is amazing to me though is that I haven't updated my signature since 7/2010. . .lol.  That's funny to me.



 I see you've discovered the most frustrating part of planning a meet.   As Tara can probably attest,    there comes a point were you just need to make the executive decision and say "This is when it's happening",    and then go from there.  




Also...   Where's blue been?     Saw the ad for Gmail Blue today and thought of him.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yea. We really do. I want to ask off from work. And te earlier the better here at my new job.


----------



## Melindarella

DefLepard said:


> Maelstrom rules !!!
> 
> Two quotes that stick in my mind forever
> 
> "More often, you find Beauty and Charm"
> 
> "Back ,Over the falls"
> 
> I love the New Drama series "Vikings" on history channel
> <3 Ragnar Lodbrok, Disney should have an automaton replica of him on Maelstrom, like Jack Sparrow on Pirates
> 
> What ride isn't better with a slight buzz ?   LoL





I have been watching Vikings and really like the show too - actually pretty interesting! 

Ragnar is cool - but I call dibs on Rollo - lol!!


----------



## Melindarella

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, Walking Dead season finale sucked IMO. Game of Thrones was great. I'm still upset I can't watch Game of Thrones though, had to cut back and HBO was of the things to go. I need to use somebody's HBO Go, or find an alternative way to watch it. Any ideas? Suggestions?




No suggestions - but I'm kinda in the same boat! I don't have HBO - but had a free preview from March 29th through tonight and I started watching Game of Thrones and really liked it - which sucks since I have no way to continue watching it - lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> I see you've discovered the most frustrating part of planning a meet.   As Tara can probably attest,    there comes a point were you just need to make the executive decision and say "This is when it's happening",    and then go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...   Where's blue been?     Saw the ad for Gmail Blue today and thought of him.



*snores* Huh? What? Who said my name? Oh it's just DC. 

That commercial was awesome yeah? I've been lurking but haven't been on too much between work and nursing a bum knee again. Hope everyone is doing well! Working on planning a DL trip in the next couple weeks before our AP's run out. I refuse to renew them since they DRASTICALLY increased the pricing as well as cut the benefits/perks to having one yet again this year!  

Darcy- I've run into the date issue before with planning meets with my other fandom. I usually just take the date that has the most votes, even if it's only by 1 or 2.


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

jillyb said:


> Love this site!
> 
> http://www.couchtuner.eu/



Thank you! I've been looking for a site!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> *snores* Huh? What? Who said my name? Oh it's just DC.
> 
> That commercial was awesome yeah? I've been lurking but haven't been on too much between work and nursing a bum knee again. Hope everyone is doing well! Working on planning a DL trip in the next couple weeks before our AP's run out. I refuse to renew them since they DRASTICALLY increased the pricing as well as cut the benefits/perks to having one yet again this year!
> 
> Darcy- I've run into the date issue before with planning meets with my other fandom. I usually just take the date that has the most votes, even if it's only by 1 or 2.




  "It's just...Blue."





I'm still kinda trying to figure out what I can afford for the trip in October.   Meh.....   I need to win the lotto.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Meh.....   I need to win the lotto.


Or Powerball


----------



## bxccah

Hi! Can I hop into this thread? 

I'm Becca!


----------



## NJDiva

bxccah said:


> Hi! Can I hop into this thread?
> 
> I'm Becca!



you most certainly can!!
a word of advice, don't try to play catch up, you will find that topics discussed 6 pages ago will surface again (what happened to our shoe discussion?) 
just a quick run down, a few of our friends here are taking the plunge and getting married within the next year or so; so we expect to hear how those plans are going. many are in the planning stages of their next visit to the Mouse and of course we are in the midst of planning our SSC meet up in October. so feel free to give any input into whatever you read, we tend to be a little ADD when it comes to topics so by all means, if you wish to start a topic, have at it.


----------



## DCTooTall

bxccah said:


> Hi! Can I hop into this thread?
> 
> I'm Becca!



 to the group!!   



NJDiva said:


> you most certainly can!!
> a word of advice, don't try to play catch up, you will find that topics discussed 6 pages ago will surface again (what happened to our shoe discussion?)
> just a quick run down, a few of our friends here are taking the plunge and getting married within the next year or so; so we expect to hear how those plans are going. many are in the planning stages of their next visit to the Mouse and of course we are in the midst of planning our SSC meet up in October. so feel free to give any input into whatever you read, we tend to be a little ADD when it comes to topics so by all means, if you wish to start a topic, have at it.




The diva pretty much covered everything....except.........



  Feel free to pull up a stool,    order up a drink,   and just jump right into the fun around here!


----------



## NJDiva

It's official!!! I am all set for my birthday trip!! flights are booked, car is reserved, ADRs are done and final payment is in!
I am stepping out of my comfort zone a bit, I rented points and booked a studio at SSR this time instead of staying at POR. I also booked ADRs at places I have never been to so that should be really fun. and the best part is that I have reservations at....wait for it....Victoria and Alberts on my birthday!! (do I sound slightly excited) so looking forward to trying the spiced dole whip and everything else they have at the kiosks in the world showcase. Ok, back to work, I have to pay to renew my annual pass so I need to keep my job.
Later Peeps!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> It's official!!! I am all set for my birthday trip!! flights are booked, car is reserved, ADRs are done and final payment is in!
> I am stepping out of my comfort zone a bit, I rented points and booked a studio at SSR this time instead of staying at POR. I also booked ADRs at places I have never been to so that should be really fun. and the best part is that I have reservations at....wait for it....Victoria and Alberts on my birthday!! (do I sound slightly excited) so looking forward to trying the spiced dole whip and everything else they have at the kiosks in the world showcase. Ok, back to work, I have to pay to renew my annual pass so I need to keep my job.
> Later Peeps!






I'm jealous.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm jealous.



says the man getting married and going on a cruise....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> says the man getting married and going on a cruise....



But I gotta wait until the end of October!     

   ...And they don't have Spiced rum over my Dole Whip!!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> But I gotta wait until the end of October!
> 
> ...And they don't have Spiced rum over my Dole Whip!!



true, but they may have dragonberry on board...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> (what happened to our shoe discussion?)
> .



speaking of shoes, I think these should be the official heels of the DIS

http://www.shiekhshoes.com/p-47725-womens-043.aspx?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=shop?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=retargeting


----------



## Offsides

MICKEY88 said:


> speaking of shoes, I think these should be the official heels of the DIS
> 
> http://www.shiekhshoes.com/p-47725-womens-043.aspx?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=shop?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=retargeting



Ah. I love lime green. Unfortunately I would probably end up with my face flat on the ground if I attempted walking in those. I work better if I am wearing tennis shoes or flip flops


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> speaking of shoes, I think these should be the official heels of the DIS
> 
> http://www.shiekhshoes.com/p-47725-womens-043.aspx?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=shop?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=retargeting



Cute shoes but no way do I walk arounf WDW in those!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Cute shoes but no way do I walk arounf WDW in those!



Could just save them for the room-party portion of the DISmeet.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Could just save them for the room-party portion of the DISmeet.



Uh, what?







oh Noes, after clicking the shoe link, the ad's for the Dis are those shoes  bad cookies


----------



## FLDisneyCouple

DCTooTall said:


> Could just save them for the room-party portion of the DISmeet.


 Didn't know there was a room-party portion of the DISmeets.  Sounds fun! haha


----------



## ctnurse

bxccah said:


> Hi! Can I hop into this thread?
> 
> I'm Becca!


Of course you can, welcome.  We are an easy bunch to get along with.



NJDiva said:


> you most certainly can!!
> a word of advice, don't try to play catch up, you will find that topics discussed 6 pages ago will surface again (what happened to our shoe discussion?)
> just a quick run down, a few of our friends here are taking the plunge and getting married within the next year or so; so we expect to hear how those plans are going. many are in the planning stages of their next visit to the Mouse and of course we are in the midst of planning our SSC meet up in October. so feel free to give any input into whatever you read, we tend to be a little ADD when it comes to topics so by all means, if you wish to start a topic, have at it.



Well since you asked, here are the details.  For those of you not friends with Erik and I on FB, I will share our news.  We were engaged over Christmas and are getting married in May at WDW. 



NJDiva said:


> It's official!!! I am all set for my birthday trip!! flights are booked, car is reserved, ADRs are done and final payment is in!
> I am stepping out of my comfort zone a bit, I rented points and booked a studio at SSR this time instead of staying at POR. I also booked ADRs at places I have never been to so that should be really fun. and the best part is that I have reservations at....wait for it....Victoria and Alberts on my birthday!! (do I sound slightly excited) so looking forward to trying the spiced dole whip and everything else they have at the kiosks in the world showcase. Ok, back to work, I have to pay to renew my annual pass so I need to keep my job.
> Later Peeps!



Sounds like a great trip, and you know how much we enjoyed Victoria and Albert's.  Happy early birthday! 



MICKEY88 said:


> speaking of shoes, I think these should be the official heels of the DIS
> 
> http://www.shiekhshoes.com/p-47725-womens-043.aspx?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=shop?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=retargeting



You know that us girls love a hot pair of shoes. 



DCTooTall said:


> Could just save them for the room-party portion of the DISmeet.



Apparently you missed the after party.


----------



## Brocktoon

ctnurse said:


> Well since you asked, here are the details. For those of you not friends with Erik and I on FB, I will share our news. We were engaged over Christmas and are getting married in May at WDW.


 
How freakin' sweet is that !! You crazy kids ... and a WDW wedding, it doesn't get much better  Just try to save a couple days vacation to make it down (or over ??) in Oct


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> speaking of shoes, I think these should be the official heels of the DIS
> 
> http://www.shiekhshoes.com/p-47725-womens-043.aspx?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=shop?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=retargeting



Yeah, those would be *perfect* running to catch a bus--or standing to watch Wishes.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> speaking of shoes, I think these should be the official heels of the DIS
> 
> http://www.shiekhshoes.com/p-47725-womens-043.aspx?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=shop?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=retargeting





Offsides said:


> Ah. I love lime green. Unfortunately I would probably end up with my face flat on the ground if I attempted walking in those. I work better if I am wearing tennis shoes or flip flops



I could walk in those. . .about two feet before spilling my wine everywhere. . .lol. 



FLDisneyCouple said:


> Didn't know there was a room-party portion of the DISmeets.  Sounds fun! haha



Our DISmeets are kinda rogue. . .they start out as a park meet and end up as an all out room party with lots of fun involved.



ctnurse said:


> Of course you can, welcome.  We are an easy bunch to get along with.
> 
> Well since you asked, here are the details.  For those of you not friends with Erik and I on FB, I will share our news.  We were engaged over Christmas and are getting married in May at WDW.



I am so excited for you two.  Congratulations.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> "It's just...Blue."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still kinda trying to figure out what I can afford for the trip in October.   Meh.....   I need to win the lotto.



damn skippy! 



It'll be 2014 before we make it down at the earliest. *sigh* You and everyone else on this thread!  We'd have a hell of a room party then!


----------



## MICKEY88

LOL, I never suggested wearing those heels to the parks


----------



## ahoff

Hey Brock, did you know about this beerfest in PA?  May 11th, sounds like it is near you.  http://www.washingtoncrossingbrewfest.com/index.php  I would consider going, but there is one here on LI the same day.  Bt I might miss that one, might be doing some work travel.

CTNurse, congrats on the engagement!

Tara, pool is looking good!


----------



## peteanddebbie

ahoff said:


> Hey Brock, did you know about this beerfest in PA?  May 11th, sounds like it is near you.  http://www.washingtoncrossingbrewfest.com/index.php  I would consider going, but there is one here on LI the same day.  Bt I might miss that one, might be doing some work travel.
> 
> CTNurse, congrats on the engagement!
> 
> Tara, pool is looking good!



I'll be going to the washington crossing beerfest.  Allready got my ticket.  Should be pretty good with over 60 breweries so far.


----------



## Brocktoon

Unfortunatley I'll be working partial days most Sat. in May, or I'd probably be hitting the Brewfest. It's probably only 15 minutes away (well more like 25-30 minutes with traffic), and Washington's Crossing is a beautiful park.

They've still got the Newtown Beerfest and Newtown Brewfest in the same area later in the year. Ofcourse I may be down in WDW while one of them is going on, as they're usually in Oct.


----------



## DCTooTall

FLDisneyCouple said:


> Didn't know there was a room-party portion of the DISmeets.  Sounds fun! haha



 This is the SSC....   we always put our own unique touch on things around here.  




ctnurse said:


> Well since you asked, here are the details.  For those of you not friends with Erik and I on FB, I will share our news.  We were engaged over Christmas and are getting married in May at WDW.



  Holy crap....  CONGRATS!!  

    Rachel also says "Congrats"


so that makes you two,   Me and Potcaddict,   Darcy,  Blue,  DISMERI, and TDB that have all either gotten married,  or are getting married,   from this group.

 Maybe we actually are good luck?     





ctnurse said:


> Apparently you missed the after party.



  Well from the room party,  I left with a nice buzz that POTCAddict got to enjoy after you guys went off to MNSSHP.....

  And the After party I heard about after Drinking Around the World,     We had our own little after-party after we got Gus back to the resort and to bed.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> damn skippy!
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be 2014 before we make it down at the earliest. *sigh* You and everyone else on this thread!  We'd have a hell of a room party then!



You gotta be joking,  right?


  With this group....   If we won the lotto....  We'd end up renting out a much bigger venue than a single room for our party.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Holy crap....  CONGRATS!!
> 
> Rachel also says "Congrats"
> 
> 
> so that makes you two,   Me and Potcaddict,   Darcy,  Blue,  DISMERI, and TDB that have all either gotten married,  or are getting married,   from this group.
> 
> Maybe we actually are good luck?




I have been with the group awhile, no luck here!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I have been with the group awhile, no luck here!



Didn't you say you had a little play thing around you?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. I know I'm semi new. So hopefully some of the luck will wear off on me


As hello from Disney all. About to enjoy Flying Fish do my birthday dinner.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I have been with the group awhile, no luck here!



what you need is a Pyrate..


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

taramoz said:


> I have been with the group awhile, no luck here!



As I recently admitted to being a married man let me just say your the best looking women here Tara.Peace have a great weekend peeps.


----------



## sowetanamerican

New to the forum, new to the thread. Hello all! Not too sure how this thread works but I'm single? 23 year old male if that's expected in the first post. Just started exploring the forum and seems like a really enjoyable community. Looking forward to talking to you all.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Didn't you say you had a little play thing around you?



Did I call him that?  That explains it then!!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

taramoz said:


> Did I call him that?  That explains it then!!!



Lol. That is why he is gone. Was just a play thing


----------



## goofy_joe

And 5 o'clock continues to roll around, and around, and around.

Just back three weeks ago, but I feel like I'm still there.

I'm going to be back in the World in mid-October most likely (w/o 10/13) - celebrating a very special birthday for my mother, and seeing my extended family.  We're probably going to try to do the big balcony Grand Villa at BWV again.  We've done it twice - you could put a bowling alley in the place.  We like to stand outside and blow bubbles down at people on the Boardwalk.

If people are around that week, then perhaps we'll run into each other!

(Oh, any Eastern Mass. / NH / RI ladies around on this thread?)


----------



## Brocktoon

Looks like I'll need to add a vacation ticker over the weekend.  I just got confirmation that the Brocktoon-mobile (aka RV) has a Fort Wilderness preferred site book from 10/23 - 10/31. Now I need to start focusing on airfare and deciding whether I want to fly down on 10/23 or 10/24. Also need to start thinking about some potential ADRs to make at the end of this month. Raglan Road and Yachtsman are a given, but I'm thinking about a few others as well.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Flying Fish was amazing. Be Our Guest for dinner is good as well. I prefer lunch. But dinner was good second time around


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. That is why he is gone. Was just a play thing



Not gone, just not husband!  LOL, I should have clarified, just everyone else is all getting married and stuff...


----------



## taramoz

goofy_joe said:


> And 5 o'clock continues to roll around, and around, and around.
> 
> Just back three weeks ago, but I feel like I'm still there.
> 
> I'm going to be back in the World in mid-October most likely (w/o 10/13) - celebrating a very special birthday for my mother, and seeing my extended family.  We're probably going to try to do the big balcony Grand Villa at BWV again.  We've done it twice - you could put a bowling alley in the place.  We like to stand outside and blow bubbles down at people on the Boardwalk.
> 
> If people are around that week, then perhaps we'll run into each other!
> 
> (Oh, any Eastern Mass. / NH / RI ladies around on this thread?)



I am there at that time, 10/11-10/15, staying at BWV!


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Flying Fish was amazing. Be Our Guest for dinner is good as well. I prefer lunch. But dinner was good second time around


 
If you're over in Epcot and they they still have the Tipsy Duck on menu in China ... knock one back for me on a Friday!


----------



## DCTooTall

sowetanamerican said:


> New to the forum, new to the thread. Hello all! Not too sure how this thread works but I'm single? 23 year old male if that's expected in the first post. Just started exploring the forum and seems like a really enjoyable community. Looking forward to talking to you all.



 to the group!   feel free to pull up a chair,   get yourself a drink at the bar,  and join in the fun!  



taramoz said:


> Did I call him that?  That explains it then!!!









taramoz said:


> Not gone, just not husband!  LOL, I should have clarified, just everyone else is all getting married and stuff...



  Maybe you need to drag him to WDW and drop a few more hints?


----------



## sowetanamerican

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   feel free to pull up a chair,   get yourself a drink at the bar,  and join in on the fun



 woo hoo! Good to be here! Heading down to WDW on Tuesday! Can't wait to try one of those spiced rum dole whips!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

They aren't all the cracked up to be. Kinda disgusting IMO


----------



## sowetanamerican

Still think that they are something that I want to try.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, I never suggested wearing those heels to the parks



The lime green thing made us automatically assume. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> They aren't all the cracked up to be. Kinda disgusting IMO





sowetanamerican said:


> Still think that they are something that I want to try.



I am not a huge dole whip fan in the first place so for me adding rum to pineapple slush stuff does not "blow my dress up".  And besides, as the good Pyrate would probably tell you, rum does not need to be "watered" down by mixers. . .


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Want makes it disgusting IMO is that it's with the DW. Like. When the DW melts, it gets bad. But hey. That just me


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> The lime green thing made us automatically assume. . .lol.



LOL,, I said official heels of the dis, not the official walking shoes of WDW...

I love  a woman in heels, but I'm not sadistic


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL,, I said official heels of the dis, not the official walking shoes of WDW...
> 
> I love  a woman in heels, but I'm not sadistic



exactly. . .


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Want makes it disgusting IMO is that it's with the DW. Like. When the DW melts, it gets bad. But hey. That just me



Eat the DW really fast and then slam the rum


----------



## bettyann29

Hoping you guys don't mind if I jump in here.. Ive read a few of the last pages and it looks like a great place to be..


----------



## Aerten

Poke Poke Poke.... is this thing on?  I'm totally lost in this sea of conversation can someone throw me a line D:


----------



## nurse.darcy

Welcome Bettyann29 and Aertan.  Please feel free to pull up a bar stool and have a drink.  We are kinda slow on the weekends (apparently people actually do stuff on the weekends).  Just join in to the conversation. . .if you don't like the current topic, just wait, it will change shortly, or start your own convo.  People will just join in.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

As much as I'm an advocate for going solo, I have to say this; After going for a few days last week for my birthday. I've come to realize that going solo isn't fun for me anymore. I'm a semi-local (about a 2 hour drive) and I used to go about once a month for a weekend. But after going alone this past weekend, I just didn't have fun anymore. I spend more time in my room than at any of parks because I just wasn't into it anymore. I don't know if it was because I kept on getting all the sad looks when CM's found out I was solo for my birthday or what. But going solo isn't fun for me anymore. I need more Disney friends who will be up for a day or weekend trip instead of just me going down and hoping someone will be there to hang out. Ugh.


----------



## bettyann29

I've been solo several times.. After the first time I vowed to never do it again.. I didn't enjoy it very much- I noticed I spent a lot more time in my room..I decided to give it a go a second time and lucked out that a friend wax going to be there for a few of the days I was there.. I realized that I liked having some solo time but could also hang with her.. This last time I actually stayed with my friend and split my time between solo and spending time with my friend.. 

I do agree that it's more magical spending time with others while at WDw..


----------



## Brocktoon

I hear where you're coming from on the solo thing. On the plus side, I'd much rather be solo than toting around WDW with someone who has a diffrent touring strategy. I'm the type of person who likes to take it easy and relax with a drink at a bar or an outside table for a while. In the past it's driven me nuts while relaxing when I'm hounded with 'What are we doing next?', 'Let's keep moving!'. I really enjoy my solo time in World Showcase and Animal Kingdom where I take my time and stroll the pavillions or animal walks.

Where I do get a little lonely is the parks like MK and HS, where I like hitting the rides with other folks. Even if I'm down visitng with my parents, I'm usually waiting in ride lines solo, as they don't hit most of the 'thrill' type rides.

October still seems like a great time to visit, as with the F&W Fest going on, there's usually a few DISers down in the parks throughout the month to meet up with. The F&W seminars are also great to hit solo, and most people attending are very chatty and friendly in the seminar/event lines.


----------



## RocketEAR99

I did a solo trip once.  That was May 2011 over a Star Wars Weekend.  I only did it because I could do an all expenses paid trip for 3 nights for $250 (since I had airfare credit thru Southwest, and annual pass and DVC points).  I actually enjoyed it and won't shut down the possibility of doing it again.  

That said, I agree, it is more fun with a ride buddy!  That was the downside, but I was glad to do things on my own watch and not have to give a care about what anyone else wanted to do.  I do think if I do it again, I'll poll my fellow solo DISers and see if they want to meet up for rides and such.  It could be a fun experience!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> And besides, as the good Pyrate would probably tell you, rum does not need to be "watered" down by mixers. . .



there is a good Pyrate here ?? he better stay away from my rum.

you are correct, the only thing you should mix with rum....is more rum...


----------



## DCTooTall

bettyann29 said:


> Hoping you guys don't mind if I jump in here.. Ive read a few of the last pages and it looks like a great place to be..





Aerten said:


> Poke Poke Poke.... is this thing on?  I'm totally lost in this sea of conversation can someone throw me a line D:



 to the group!   We always love it when new people join us!   Feel free to hop right into the fun around here!





MICKEY88 said:


> there is a good Pyrate here ?? he better stay away from my rum.
> 
> you are correct, the only thing you should mix with rum....is more rum...



"Good Pyrate" as in,    Very skilled and effective in his Pyrating ways.     Not "Good Pyrate" in the Well Behaved and law abiding manner.


----------



## bettyann29

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   We always love it when new people join us!   Feel free to hop right into the fun around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good Pyrate" as in,    Very skilled and effective in his Pyrating ways.     Not "Good Pyrate" in the Well Behaved and law abiding manner.



The later one doesn't sound like quite as much fun.. No one likes a well behaved pirate..


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Okay been totally lurking in the shadows...but now that Disney is getting closer and I'm beginning to have withdrawals, I decided to come somewhere I maybe don't stick out like Spock at a Star Wars convention.

(Yes, I'm one of those cool nerdy girls)


----------



## RocketEAR99

ZoeisMommy said:


> Okay been totally lurking in the shadows...but now that Disney is getting closer and I'm beginning to have withdrawals, I decided to come somewhere I maybe don't stick out like Spock at a Star Wars convention.
> 
> (Yes, I'm one of those cool nerdy girls)



Welcome to the club!  Nothing wrong with being a cool nerdy girl.


----------



## jillyb

bettyann29 said:


> The later one doesn't sound like quite as much fun.. No one likes a well behaved pirate..


----------



## jillyb

Anybody ever make it to North Carolina?


----------



## DCTooTall

ZoeisMommy said:


> Okay been totally lurking in the shadows...but now that Disney is getting closer and I'm beginning to have withdrawals, I decided to come somewhere I maybe don't stick out like Spock at a Star Wars convention.
> 
> (Yes, I'm one of those cool nerdy girls)



 to the group!   While the shadows can be fun at times,    we don't keep the lights on too bright around here so you should feel just as comfortable joining in the debauchery in the center of the room like the rest of us.  





jillyb said:


> Anybody ever make it to North Carolina?



I managed to successfully escape.   does that count?


  (Lived in Hendersonville...about 20min south of Asheville,   for about 2 yrs)


----------



## DefLepard

Cool people like Viking's 

"Odin gave his eye to acquire knowledge. I would give far more" -Ragnar Lothbrok


----------



## Brocktoon

ZoeisMommy said:


> I decided to come somewhere I maybe don't stick out like Spock at a Star Wars convention.
> 
> (Yes, I'm one of those cool nerdy girls)


 
Actually with the whole 'Jedi Mind Meld' thing from about a month ago, I'm thinking dressing like Spock at a Star Wars con may be the trendy hipster thing to do  ...


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> Actually with the whole 'Jedi Mind Meld' thing from about a month ago, I'm thinking dressing like Spock at a Star Wars con may be the trendy hipster thing to do  ...



Hmmm....


  Should have him in the brown robes.  Then you can play him off as either in Jedi Robes,   or the robes he wore on Vulcan when doing his training.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> Should have him in the brown robes.  Then you can play him off as either in Jedi Robes,   or the robes he wore on Vulcan when doing his training.




Pure awesomeness!

And as for not keeping the lights on very bright, I'm not a center of a attention kind of person  but can totally dig all the single people and the star wars talk


----------



## MICKEY88

jillyb said:


> Anybody ever make it to North Carolina?



I pass thru on my way to and from WDW


----------



## MICKEY88

bettyann29 said:


> The later one doesn't sound like quite as much fun.. No one likes a well behaved pirate..



LOL, I don't think I've ever been called a well behaved Pyrate..


----------



## jillyb

DCTooTall said:


> :I managed to successfully escape.   does that count? (Lived in Hendersonville...about 20min south of Asheville,   for about 2 yrs)



Close enough for horse shoes and hand grenades I guess!   I've been to Hendersonville before...nice little place.  I had a friend that lived up there but she died a couple of years ago.


----------



## jillyb

MICKEY88 said:


> I pass thru on my way to and from WDW



Cool!  You'll have to stop and visit a spell on your way down next time.


----------



## DCTooTall

jillyb said:


> Close enough for horse shoes and hand grenades I guess!   I've been to Hendersonville before...nice little place.  I had a friend that lived up there but she died a couple of years ago.



It's a nice little "visit" place...   but it's a horrible place to live.   The entire area closes around 5pm.   When the "Mall" is anchored by an urgent care center and the primary tentents are hospice and medical supply stores,    You know it's not really a place for anyone young or single.

  The job market also kinda sucked.  Thank god I was only about 30min-1hr to Greenville Spartenburg or it would've been even worse.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> there is a good Pyrate here ?? he better stay away from my rum.
> 
> you are correct, the only thing you should mix with rum....is more rum...



Oh I totally meant good at being a pyrate.  And I knew the rule of no mixing anything with rum except more rum. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

jillyb said:


> Cool!  You'll have to stop and visit a spell on your way down next time.



you'll have to giveme an address so I can plug it into my gps..


----------



## jillyb

MICKEY88 said:


> you'll have to giveme an address so I can plug it into my gps..



Well if you come through Concord/Charlotte either on I-85 or I-77 there's lots of places to meet!


----------



## MICKEY88

jillyb said:


> Well if you come through Concord/Charlotte either on I-85 or I-77 there's lots of places to meet!



Hmm The Black Pearl usually sails straight down 95.   perhaps the Captain could be persuaded to make a detour


----------



## jillyb

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm The Black Pearl usually sails straight down 95.   perhaps the Captain could be persuaded to make a detour



Play your cards right I might be in a persuading mood!


----------



## MICKEY88

jillyb said:


> Play your cards right I might be in a persuading mood!



hmm play my cards right,   or play the right cards...


----------



## jillyb

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm play my cards right,   or play the right cards...


----------



## MICKEY88

jillyb said:


>



oh ..wait.. I just remembered you don't like well behaved Pyrates..
perhaps you prefer these cards


----------



## jillyb

MICKEY88 said:


> oh ..wait.. I just remembered you don't like well behaved Pyrates..
> perhaps you prefer these cards


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ctnurse said:
			
		

> Of course you can, welcome.  We are an easy bunch to get along with.
> 
> Well since you asked, here are the details.  For those of you not friends with Erik and I on FB, I will share our news.  We were engaged over Christmas and are getting married in May at WDW.
> 
> Sounds like a great trip, and you know how much we enjoyed Victoria and Albert's.  Happy early birthday!
> 
> You know that us girls love a hot pair of shoes.
> 
> Apparently you missed the after party.



ctnurse!   Not sure if you remember Al and wdw....but CONGRATS and Hugs!  Tell us about your WDW Wedding? WP????


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> ctnurse!   Not sure if you remember Al and wdw....but CONGRATS and Hugs!  Tell us about your WDW Wedding? WP????



Hey kids?  How are you two doing?  Awesome I am sure.  Always good seeing you post.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey kids?  How are you two doing?  Awesome I am sure.  Always good seeing you post.



Hi there!  Florida???  When last we met you were moving????  The pic Al took of me and you and your son scrolls thru on our tv, so I think of you and wonder how you are doing.  We are diving into ABD.  We're trying Italy for our first trip.  It will be my first international trip since I was 11.

I just popped in and saw ctnurse engaged, so I had to inquire!!!!  She will make a beautiful Disney Bride!!!!


----------



## jillyb

Congratulations ctnurse!!!


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> How freakin' sweet is that !! You crazy kids ... and a WDW wedding, it doesn't get much better  Just try to save a couple days vacation to make it down (or over ??) in Oct


Thanks so much, we really aren't that crazy.... We still aren't sure about October , but are trying to figure it out.



nurse.darcy said:


> I am so excited for you two.  Congratulations.



Thanks Sweetie, can't wait to see you and Tony as a married couple.



ahoff said:


> CTNurse, congrats on the engagement!
> 
> Tara, pool is looking good!



Thanks so much.  I agree Tara's pool is looking good.  I know if I ever am in Texas I will be taking a plunge in the pool and a soak in the hot tub.




DCTooTall said:


> Holy crap....  CONGRATS!!
> 
> Rachel also says "Congrats"
> 
> 
> so that makes you two,   Me and Potcaddict,   Darcy,  Blue,  DISMERI, and TDB that have all either gotten married,  or are getting married,   from this group.
> 
> Maybe we actually are good luck



Thank you to both you and Rachel, she is such a sweetheart.  It is true there have been a lot of happy couples that have happened because of the SSC.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. I know I'm semi new. So hopefully some of the luck will wear off on me
> 
> 
> As hello from Disney all. About to enjoy Flying Fish do my birthday dinner.



It will happen, you are a great guy!



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Flying Fish was amazing. Be Our Guest for dinner is good as well. I prefer lunch. But dinner was good second time around



We ate at FF in October and loved it.  We are still trying to get an ADR for BOG, one of these trips we will land one.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> ctnurse!   Not sure if you remember Al and wdw....but CONGRATS and Hugs!  Tell us about your WDW Wedding? WP????



I do remember you and thanks for the well wishes.  We are not using the WP, but are getting married on the beach at the Poly.  



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hi there!  Florida???  When last we met you were moving????  The pic Al took of me and you and your son scrolls thru on our tv, so I think of you and wonder how you are doing.  We are diving into ABD.  We're trying Italy for our first trip.  It will be my first international trip since I was 11.
> 
> I just popped in and saw ctnurse engaged, so I had to inquire!!!!  She will make a beautiful Disney Bride!!!!



You will love Europe and from what I hear ABD are awesome!  Thanks you so much for the sweet complement..  What I am most looking forward to is marrying the man of my dreams at the happiest place on earth.



jillyb said:


> Congratulations ctnurse!!!



Thank you very much and welcome to the SSC.


----------



## unravellingrapunzel

I know this a long shot, but Im traveling from mass in 2 weeks to wdw and Is this a dumb hope to meet a single fellow single Disney lover staying there that week. it would be a nice change for me. Im turning 30 and hoping to have a wish come true on my birthday ... and im having dinner at chrystal palace on may 2nd (my birthday) and Im going to the wishing well that day and making some special wishes. also, I don't believe blowing out a candle will make a wish come true. how ever wishingwells and some pixiedust just might do the trick (crossing fingers, so I hope)


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Happy 30th birthday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hi there!  Florida???  When last we met you were moving????  The pic Al took of me and you and your son scrolls thru on our tv, so I think of you and wonder how you are doing.  We are diving into ABD.  We're trying Italy for our first trip.  It will be my first international trip since I was 11.
> 
> I just popped in and saw ctnurse engaged, so I had to inquire!!!!  She will make a beautiful Disney Bride!!!!



I am doing awesome.  Planning my wedding to my wonderful man.  If you PM me your addy, I will send you a save the date and invite.  I miss you two.  You don't post often enough and I had so much fun with you two when we met.  We are not having a Disney wedding but our personalities will shine.  Hugs and enjoy the international travel.  Oh, by the way, son went into Navy as he said he would and is loving it and doing awesome.  He is stationed at GTMO right now.  Will be there for about another 11 months.  Hugs girlie.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Thanks Sweetie, can't wait to see you and Tony as a married couple.



Awe, we get to see you guys first. . .lol.  Excited.


----------



## unravellingrapunzel

mikesdisneymom said:


> Happy 30th birthday.



ty very much. Im hoping tht this time is more fun then the time I went with my mom 10 yrs ago. Im going to celebrate 2 things 1) my birthday and 2 being brain tumor free for 10 yrs. in 04 I had a cavernous angeoma removed from my brainstem and cerebellum because my pc didn't catch it til my dad rushed me to the er and I had a mri and they discovered a bleed  in my brain and found out I was dying. so I figured after surviving 1 yr I would go back when I turn 30. I was 20 when I had the surgery and I told my mom were going to Disneyworld if I survived so that may when I turned 21 I went to Disneyworld for the first time. pictures of it really don't do it justice, you have to be there its just a matter of the fact. my frend Im going with this is her first time on a airplane and the first time to go to Disneyworld....for me Im just happy to be there and to be around the thing we don't have planted here in mass that I would take over pine trees any day is palm trees they are beautiful and I don't have allergies to them. but anyways just wanted to share the signifigance of my trip and the reason Im going.  I beat soo many odds that Disneyworld is the only reward I can give myself so be it. I wonder f you can get a pin that  you can make ourself 10 yrs brain tumor free. I read somewhere someone got a pin because they survived cancer... so since I couldn't get to go to walt Disneyworld through make a wish foundation.. ill take myself when I could. to me its the only place I can think of that to me is truly magical.


----------



## DefLepard

Good thoughts to everyone


----------



## mikesdisneymom

unravellingrapunzel said:


> ty very much. Im hoping tht this time is more fun then the time I went with my mom 10 yrs ago. Im going to celebrate 2 things 1) my birthday and 2 being brain tumor free for 10 yrs. in 04 I had a cavernous angeoma removed from my brainstem and cerebellum because my pc didn't catch it til my dad rushed me to the er and I had a mri and they discovered a bleed  in my brain and found out I was dying. so I figured after surviving 1 yr I would go back when I turn 30. I was 20 when I had the surgery and I told my mom were going to Disneyworld if I survived so that may when I turned 21 I went to Disneyworld for the first time. pictures of it really don't do it justice, you have to be there its just a matter of the fact. my frend Im going with this is her first time on a airplane and the first time to go to Disneyworld....for me Im just happy to be there and to be around the thing we don't have planted here in mass that I would take over pine trees any day is palm trees they are beautiful and I don't have allergies to them. but anyways just wanted to share the signifigance of my trip and the reason Im going.  I beat soo many odds that Disneyworld is the only reward I can give myself so be it. I wonder f you can get a pin that  you can make ourself 10 yrs brain tumor free. I read somewhere someone got a pin because they survived cancer... so since I couldn't get to go to walt Disneyworld through make a wish foundation.. ill take myself when I could. to me its the only place I can think of that to me is truly magical.



Congrats on being cancer free for 10 years.  I know that it is a milestone and that is something to celebrate.  Have fun on your trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

Sooooo.....


Darcy.....


Ever figure out what the dates for the Meet are gonna be?


----------



## bettyann29

Not sure what I missed while I was away.. i've been sick which is never fun.. 

Happy upcoming birthday unravelingrapunzel!! How exciting to be celebrating your special day at Disney!!

Ctnurse- congrats on your upcoming marriage to your very own prince!


----------



## ctnurse

unravellingrapunzel said:


> ty very much. Im hoping tht this time is more fun then the time I went with my mom 10 yrs ago. Im going to celebrate 2 things 1) my birthday and 2 being brain tumor free for 10 yrs. in 04 I had a cavernous angeoma removed from my brainstem and cerebellum because my pc didn't catch it til my dad rushed me to the er and I had a mri and they discovered a bleed  in my brain and found out I was dying. so I figured after surviving 1 yr I would go back when I turn 30. I was 20 when I had the surgery and I told my mom were going to Disneyworld if I survived so that may when I turned 21 I went to Disneyworld for the first time. pictures of it really don't do it justice, you have to be there its just a matter of the fact. my frend Im going with this is her first time on a airplane and the first time to go to Disneyworld....for me Im just happy to be there and to be around the thing we don't have planted here in mass that I would take over pine trees any day is palm trees they are beautiful and I don't have allergies to them. but anyways just wanted to share the signifigance of my trip and the reason Im going.  I beat soo many odds that Disneyworld is the only reward I can give myself so be it. I wonder f you can get a pin that  you can make ourself 10 yrs brain tumor free. I read somewhere someone got a pin because they survived cancer... so since I couldn't get to go to walt Disneyworld through make a wish foundation.. ill take myself when I could. to me its the only place I can think of that to me is truly magical.




What a great reason to go to WDW.  Happy birthday and congrats on 10 yrs being cancer free!



bettyann29 said:


> Ctnurse- congrats on your upcoming marriage to your very own prince!



Thanks so much.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> 
> Darcy.....
> 
> 
> Ever figure out what the dates for the Meet are gonna be?



You all are all over the board in the poll.  Not everyone has voted though.  The problem is that I don't really care.  I just take a long weekend and meet you all there.  I am liking the end of October or beginning of November dates the best since I am traveling already at the end of September.  

I know I am kinda sorta supposed to be organizing this but you all have to travel from out of state. . .I am an hour and a half away. I can just pick something and run with it, but ya know. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Soooo, I just checked the poll and there are 8 votes for the weekend of the 4th, 8 votes for the weekend of the 25th, 5 votes for Nov 1 weekend and 4 votes for weekend of the 18th.  That is how it stands as of now.  Since there is a tie, I have been torn about selecting dates.  Just sayin. . .


----------



## Brocktoon

Just booked my airfare for 10/23 over the weekend, and I've got to make some ADRs this Friday when my reservation window opens. I'm not making too many ADRs this trip as I don't know what the F&W schedule is yet, and I'd like to hit some more events this year. Also thinking about maybe doing the Wild Africa Trek ... I've done most of the other major tours, so this one may depend on the seasonal price.

This is probably the least organized I've been for a WDW visit ... but I figure a few ADRs, F&W fest, and an RV full of beer is enough plan for any trip!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

nurse.darcy said:


> Soooo, I just checked the poll and there are 8 votes for the weekend of the 4th, 8 votes for the weekend of the 25th, 5 votes for Nov 1 weekend and 4 votes for weekend of the 18th.  That is how it stands as of now.  Since there is a tie, I have been torn about selecting dates.  Just sayin. . .



Should just have 2 meets.


----------



## taramoz

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Should just have 2 meets.



I won't be at either this year, buy y'all have fun without me!  I am going Oct 11-15 with my little angel, school is out, we are used to the crowds...


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Enjoy the time with her while you can because time flys and then she will get her own life.


----------



## MICKEY88

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Should just have 2 meets.



I second the motion


----------



## ZoeisMommy

MICKEY88 said:


> I second the motion



i THIRD it....but probably cant make it 

going the last week of june (week before the 4th of July)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Should just have 2 meets.



While I agree because I am fairly local, it doesn't really compute for the out of towners. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I second the motion



Lol, are you coming out this time?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, this is totally whack, but picking and booking my wedding venue has turned me into a total basket case. . .I am a mess. . .probably need xanax or something similar, though the strongest med I ever take is advil. . .and wine for comfort. . .not drinking for the past few months makes me want about 8 more glasses of water. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and there are a few of you that I need addresses from to send save the dates and invites later. . .Pyrate, CT and company, DC, etc. . .please send PMs.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Also, if you know me and want to be included in the invite list, just PM me your addy. . .all those wishing to attend will be included. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I won't be at either this year, buy y'all have fun without me!  I am going Oct 11-15 with my little angel, school is out, we are used to the crowds...



Soooo...   sounds like you'll have to do another back-to-back trip for the meet this year.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, this is totally whack, but picking and booking my wedding venue has turned me into a total basket case. . .I am a mess. . .probably need xanax or something similar, though the strongest med I ever take is advil. . .and wine for comfort. . .not drinking for the past few months makes me want about 8 more glasses of water. . .lol.



  i'm thinking what we need to do here is prescribe a trip the Studios and to take 2 shots at the Tune Inn and call us in the morning.







nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and there are a few of you that I need addresses from to send save the dates and invites later. . .Pyrate, CT and company, DC, etc. . .please send PMs.



  I'll have Rachel send you our info.



Oh... and FWIW,    We get back from the Cruise on the 24th,   so  the weekend of the 25th would be the only one we'd be likely to be able to make an appearance at.....  although even that isn't set in stone since we are trying to figure out what we can afford after the wedding.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Lol, are you coming out this time?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> While I agree because I am fairly local, it doesn't really compute for the out of towners. . .lol.



but it makes sense, that way both groups can attend a meet


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> but it makes sense, that way both groups can attend a meet



I agree, its just a lot of driving for me and having to coordinate my call schedule.  Thankfully, it is only one weekend a month. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, I just got an email from a hotel called "The Mutiny Hotel".  Its in Miami and all suites. . .lol.  I may have to check it out. . .lol.


----------



## DefLepard

Is it just me or should "The Mutiny Hotel" have a ship themed bar or restaurant 

Got me thinking (which is bad)....

What fictional thing or place would you like to exist ? 

Thing = Lightsaber, I bet you could trim a tree in a few seconds with one of those ..LoL

Place =  Jurassic Park. as long as the power doesn't go out


----------



## MICKEY88

DefLepard said:


> Is it just me or should "The Mutiny Hotel" have a ship themed bar or restaurant
> 
> Got me thinking (which is bad)....
> 
> What fictional thing or place would you like to exist ?
> 
> Thing = Lightsaber, I bet you could trim a tree in a few seconds with one of those ..LoL
> 
> Place =  Jurassic Park. as long as the power doesn't go out




Aye, but JP is much more exciting when the power goes out


----------



## Brocktoon

DefLepard said:


> What fictional thing or place would you like to exist ?


 
I'd love for the Star Trek Holo-Deck technology to be a reality. You could pretty much do anything or go anywhere. I'm surprised there wasn't a ton of holo-deck addicts on The Next Generation ... although I think they did have a couple episodes dealing with that subject.

I'd take a Doctor Who TARDIS as a runner-up. Also still waiting for my Back to the Future stlye flying car and hoverboard


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. I dislocated my knee today. That was fun


----------



## ZoeisMommy

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> So. I dislocated my knee today. That was fun



Oh know Josh...hope your okay  PS, did u see the jags new uniforms ....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm ok now. Still hurts like crazy. Gotta see a specialist this week. I had like 3 trips planned this month! Hope I'm ok to go. 


And yea love the new jerseys.


----------



## want2bminnie

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards. Thought I'd join in the conversation and get some great tips from all you experts. I am planning my first solo trip for later this year and am a little nervous. I know I'll have a great time because I will be at Disney, but I think the first time is always the hardest. Once I get through it, I will be planning lots more trips. My friends just aren't really that interested in Disney (what??) so I gotta do what I gotta do


----------



## nurse.darcy

want2bminnie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards. Thought I'd join in the conversation and get some great tips from all you experts. I am planning my first solo trip for later this year and am a little nervous. I know I'll have a great time because I will be at Disney, but I think the first time is always the hardest. Once I get through it, I will be planning lots more trips. My friends just aren't really that interested in Disney (what??) so I gotta do what I gotta do





This is a fun place to gather.  Its fun to plan solo trips around the time when other singles (or not so singles) from here are also going to be there so you can plan a meet up for a meal, ride or whatever.  Its a great opportunity to get to know people from other areas and make new "like-minded" friends.  I have met many people on this board and always look forward to my next meet up with them.


----------



## DCTooTall

so I'm watching Family Guy this weekend,   and somehow I can't help but have it remind me of you guys.

The Episode started out with Peter getting sick,   and due to his being sick,   His voice ended up getting deeper.    As a result of his new sexy sick voice,   Lois can't keep her hands off him.

Next day... Peter is feeling better,   voice returns to normal... wants to get frisky again,  and Lois just can't get into it.


    Looks like someone saw the conversation around here around the Sexy sick voices.     



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I dislocated my knee today. That was fun



Ouch!   Sorry to hear that.  Hope it gets better quickly.  



want2bminnie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards. Thought I'd join in the conversation and get some great tips from all you experts. I am planning my first solo trip for later this year and am a little nervous. I know I'll have a great time because I will be at Disney, but I think the first time is always the hardest. Once I get through it, I will be planning lots more trips. My friends just aren't really that interested in Disney (what??) so I gotta do what I gotta do




 to the group!  It's always great having new people join us around here.


Feel free to pull up a chair and order up a drink!   and most importantly,   don't feel afraid of just jumping into a conversation around here.   We are a very friendly group!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> so I'm watching Family Guy this weekend,   and somehow I can't help but have it remind me of you guys.
> 
> The Episode started out with Peter getting sick,   and due to his being sick,   His voice ended up getting deeper.    As a result of his new sexy sick voice,   Lois can't keep her hands off him.
> 
> Next day... Peter is feeling better,   voice returns to normal... wants to get frisky again,  and Lois just can't get into it.
> 
> Looks like someone saw the conversation around here around the Sexy sick voices.
> 
> Ouch!   Sorry to hear that.  Hope it gets better quickly.
> 
> to the group!  It's always great having new people join us around here.
> 
> Feel free to pull up a chair and order up a drink!   and most importantly,   don't feel afraid of just jumping into a conversation around here.   We are a very friendly group!



OK you know I can't help the sexy sick voice, try as I might...although I can totally relate to that FG episode...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OK you know I can't help the sexy sick voice, try as I might...although I can totally relate to that FG episode...



speaking of sexy... how are you ?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OK you know I can't help the sexy sick voice, try as I might...although I can totally relate to that FG episode...




  Seriously....  I saw the episode opening and I literally started Laughing out loud just thinking about the numerous conversations we've had around here about it.


   It got worse once Peter started trying to intentionally get sick again to regain the sexy sick voice,    which is something that I think some of you lady's have been accused of attempting to do to some of the guys with accents in your vicinity.





In other DIS news.......


  Sometimes I scare myself with the things I'll pull/say around the DIS,   and have to remind myself that I can't be quite as blatent with some of my comments as I might be around here,    or I'll risk another official warning/reprimand from the Mods.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48250230#post48250230


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, dealing with wedding and reception issues at the moment. . .though I have much more time than some. . .I am just REALLY busy at work and its hard to find time.  Site is booked, caterer is booked, florist is close to being booked. . .need one more appointment, DJ still needs to be decided upon.  We have cake and photog in the family so no issues there.  Yesterday we went to a wedding show and found favors that made us giddy. . .now I am trying to recreate them at home. . .its surprisingly easy. . .lol.  I will practice a couple more times then it will become my fave diy project. . .so far I am not doing ANY diy projects but favors because I work full time and not uber excited about doing stuff. . .however, the favor project has me excited. . .wierd. . .


----------



## want2bminnie

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## DuffGT06

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously....  I saw the episode opening and I literally started Laughing out loud just thinking about the numerous conversations we've had around here about it.
> 
> 
> It got worse once Peter started trying to intentionally get sick again to regain the sexy sick voice,    which is something that I think some of you lady's have been accused of attempting to do to some of the guys with accents in your vicinity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other DIS news.......
> 
> 
> Sometimes I scare myself with the things I'll pull/say around the DIS,   and have to remind myself that I can't be quite as blatent with some of my comments as I might be around here,    or I'll risk another official warning/reprimand from the Mods.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48250230#post48250230



Just joining in the conversation but has anyone seen that episode of Friends where Phoebe has her "sexy singing voice" when she's sick and then goes around kissing everyone with a cold? Eww but hilarious!

Also, I saw your DHS post on the other board earlier today and it really made my day!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> speaking of sexy... how are you ?



I'm here...getting ready to head to our happy place for my birthday trip. (note the ticker) I am sooooooo ready to go, people are starting to irritate me. although the down side is that my kryptonite is working up here and that's one whole week I won't get to see him. I'll have to find other ways to occupy my mind


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I'm here...getting ready to head to our happy place for my birthday trip. (note the ticker) I am sooooooo ready to go, people are starting to irritate me. although the down side is that my kryptonite is working up here and that's one whole week I won't get to see him. I'll have to find other ways to occupy my mind



oops.. kryptonite is bad..

I think I finally put mine in the past


----------



## DCTooTall

DuffGT06 said:


> Just joining in the conversation but has anyone seen that episode of Friends where Phoebe has her "sexy singing voice" when she's sick and then goes around kissing everyone with a cold? Eww but hilarious!
> 
> Also, I saw your DHS post on the other board earlier today and it really made my day!



 to the group!   Hope you decide to stick around!

  Sadly,   never saw that episode of Friends...that I can recall.    I Kinda stopped watching the show after a few year in and don't think I ever saw the last 1/2 of the series.   [don't tend to watch the reruns either]

And I'm glad I could help make your day.      That post truly was a case of me seeing the setup line and knowing I HAD to make the joke.....   and then adding a little something extra to try and sneak it past the censors.  



NJDiva said:


> I'm here...getting ready to head to our happy place for my birthday trip. (note the ticker) I am sooooooo ready to go, people are starting to irritate me. although the down side is that my kryptonite is working up here and that's one whole week I won't get to see him. I'll have to find other ways to occupy my mind



  Um....  maybe plan ways of bringing back a vacation crud to get him sick upon your return?     Wasn't it his sick accent-y voice that prompted the whole sexy sick voice conversation to begin with?


----------



## DuffGT06

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   Hope you decide to stick around!



Thanks! It seems like a fun crowd so I hope to!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Duff, just remember. . .we come and go in spurts. . .we will have days where the conversation just takes off for days. . .and then go quiet for a couple.  The weekends are usually quiet around here.  Sometimes people pop in, but usually we are busy with other stuff and it just slows down around here.  We have been kind of moderately active lately but our usual fun selves. . .


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Sooooo can't wait for Transformers the ride to open. Grand Opening is announced tomorrow!


----------



## DuffGT06

nurse.darcy said:


> Duff, just remember. . .we come and go in spurts. . .we will have days where the conversation just takes off for days. . .and then go quiet for a couple.  The weekends are usually quiet around here.  Sometimes people pop in, but usually we are busy with other stuff and it just slows down around here.  We have been kind of moderately active lately but our usual fun selves. . .



I think I can handle that! It's nice to have a small distraction from work now and then.


----------



## DuffGT06

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Sooooo can't wait for Transformers the ride to open. Grand Opening is announced tomorrow!



I hadn't seen this info. Is this for Universal?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well your favorite bartender is on the move again! DW and I are headed to Glacier National Park to work for the summer season!  We're going to see Yellowstone on the way up too!  Can you tell that I'm excited? lol I probably won't have a lot of access to the internet(not at any kind of speed anyways, haha) so I may not be on much. We leave in about 2 weeks.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Sooooo can't wait for Transformers the ride to open. Grand Opening is announced tomorrow!



  Neither can I.   And to think,  demolision of the previous building in that spot wasn't even started at this time last year.   I don't think Disney has any excuse anymore for taking so long on their construction projects since Universal has now shown that you can easily complete a major new attraction in the middle of a park in a very quick amount of time.....IF you are willing to throw the resources at it to do that.




DuffGT06 said:


> I hadn't seen this info. Is this for Universal?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi1Xr4fOCBk





bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your favorite bartender is on the move again! DW and I are headed to Glacier National Park to work for the summer season!  We're going to see Yellowstone on the way up too!  Can you tell that I'm excited? lol I probably won't have a lot of access to the internet(not at any kind of speed anyways, haha) so I may not be on much. We leave in about 2 weeks.




You know....   Not on much, compared to your recent major posting spree!   It might be nice getting some piece and quiet from our chatty bartender for a change.    



Good luck dude and have fun!   Glad things are working out for you guys.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yea. It's crazy how quickly they built it. Granted, it's a clone from the one in Hollywood. But still. All I know, is I'm gonna be there day 1.


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm heading down June 22 for a week (this was not supposed to be happening but I got a promotion and figured I'd celebrate) so I'm hoping its open while I'm there. I'm staying at PBH one night so I also hope it has express pass!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Honestly, I think it will be open by then. I'm expecting Memorial Day, or at the LATEST, mid June. Now, I don't think it's gonna be Express Pass, I mean; Forbidden Journey isn't and it took how long for Rip Ride Rockit to become one. But I'm sure if you get there early at rope drop, it shouldn't be too bad. I'm just so excited, I'm a HUGE Transformers fan.


----------



## Brocktoon

I've done the Hollywood version of Transformers, and it was pretty darn impressive. I still prefer Spiderman from a total ride experience, but the Transformers ride system has a few tech upgrades that blew me away. I don't wear the WDW rose colored glasses ... while the entire WDW experience is still #1 in my book, The WDW ride technology upgrades are a joke compared to what Unversal has been doing in attraction investment for years. Carsland in DL is a step in the right direction, but that's on the other coast. Even seeing the plans for the Dwarves Mine Coaster has left me wondering if it's going to be an overhyped Barnstormer


----------



## DuffGT06

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> Even seeing the plans for the Dwarves Mine Coaster has left me wondering if it's going to be an overhyped Barnstormer



I really hope not! I'm very much looking forward to its opening and would be so disappointed if that were the case. 

Hopefully something really awesome ride wise goes in over at AK for Avatar too. (Not that I'm a fan of the idea but could be an opportunity for state of the art technology).


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think it will be open by then. I'm expecting Memorial Day, or at the LATEST, mid June. Now, I don't think it's gonna be Express Pass, I mean; Forbidden Journey isn't and it took how long for Rip Ride Rockit to become one. But I'm sure if you get there early at rope drop, it shouldn't be too bad. I'm just so excited, I'm a HUGE Transformers fan.



A girl can dream lol.  Im just in awe at how big the que is. I'm guessing forbidden journey maybe just as long when you think about it


----------



## ctnurse

want2bminnie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards. Thought I'd join in the conversation and get some great tips from all you experts. I am planning my first solo trip for later this year and am a little nervous. I know I'll have a great time because I will be at Disney, but I think the first time is always the hardest. Once I get through it, I will be planning lots more trips. My friends just aren't really that interested in Disney (what??) so I gotta do what I gotta do



Welcome, feel free to jump  into the conversation.



NJDiva said:


> I'm here...getting ready to head to our happy place for my birthday trip. (note the ticker) I am sooooooo ready to go, people are starting to irritate me. although the down side is that my kryptonite is working up here and that's one whole week I won't get to see him. I'll have to find other ways to occupy my mind



Have a fantastic trip and happy birthday. 



DuffGT06 said:


> Just joining in the conversation but has anyone seen that episode of Friends where Phoebe has her "sexy singing voice" when she's sick and then goes around kissing everyone with a cold? Eww but hilarious!
> 
> Also, I saw your DHS post on the other board earlier today and it really made my day!



Welcome.



nurse.darcy said:


> Duff, just remember. . .we come and go in spurts. . .we will have days where the conversation just takes off for days. . .and then go quiet for a couple.  The weekends are usually quiet around here.  Sometimes people pop in, but usually we are busy with other stuff and it just slows down around here.  We have been kind of moderately active lately but our usual fun selves. . .



Can't wait to see you guys this weekend, this is probably the last time I will be on as a single girl.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your favorite bartender is on the move again! DW and I are headed to Glacier National Park to work for the summer season!  We're going to see Yellowstone on the way up too!  Can you tell that I'm excited? lol I probably won't have a lot of access to the internet(not at any kind of speed anyways, haha) so I may not be on much. We leave in about 2 weeks.



You sound like you have great summer plans.  There are plenty of places that have free wifi, so check in when you can.


Just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic weekend, we leave tomorrow for our Disney wedding.


----------



## goofyfigment

ctnurse said:
			
		

> Just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic weekend, we leave tomorrow for our Disney wedding.



Congrats


----------



## DuffGT06

ctnurse said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic weekend, we leave tomorrow for our Disney wedding.



Sounds amazing, Congrats! Are you getting married at the pavilion?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Well. Transformers opens June 20th!! Time to put request in for that day off


----------



## ZoeisMommy

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Well. Transformers opens June 20th!! Time to put request in for that day off



Yes!! That's the day before I leave for Disney....guess I know where I will be at midnight. Luckily scored a 9pm viewing of Iron Man 3 tonight e e


----------



## Brocktoon

ZoeisMommy said:


> Yes!! That's the day before I leave for Disney....guess I know where I will be at midnight. Luckily scored a 9pm viewing of Iron Man 3 tonight e e


 
I've got Friday evening tix for IM3.

Saturday is the good ol' Free Comic Book Day:

http://www.freecomicbookday.com

I'm thankfully blessed that I live only a few miles from a killer comic shop that I've frequented for years. For FCBD, they bring in costumed characters, artists signing, contests etc ... The downside is that I have to work Saturday morning, and all the huge sale items and rare finds will be picked over by the time I make it over to the shop. Never under-estimate comic geeks on FCBD. In previous years I've arrived a few minutes after opening only find no parking spaces and huge waits just to get into the store


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Not transformers the movie. That comes out next year. I me at Transformers the Ride at Universal


I'm going midnight tonight for IM3. I always go midnight for summer blockbusters. It's so fun.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Not transformers the movie. That comes out next year. I me at Transformers the Ride at Universal
> 
> I'm going midnight tonight for IM3. I always go midnight for summer blockbusters. It's so fun.



OK Josh now I'm just sad...you had me all excited lol!! 

And I always do the midnight premieres except I have to work tomorrow so would like a little more sleep lol


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yea. It's crazy how quickly they built it. Granted, it's a clone from the one in Hollywood. But still. All I know, is I'm gonna be there day 1.



  Our new Mermaid Ride is a clone of the one in Cali....  And so is Soarin... etc etc etc.    Disney has been in total clone-itis mode for YEARS,  and STILL takes forever to open something once construction starts.



goofyfigment said:


> I'm heading down June 22 for a week (this was not supposed to be happening but I got a promotion and figured I'd celebrate) so I'm hoping its open while I'm there. I'm staying at PBH one night so I also hope it has express pass!



  From what I've read on the Universal boards,   Express signs have been hung for Transformers,  so it's highly likely it'll have express at or shortly after opening.

And I was going to say it's likely soft openings would be happening by your trip,    but from what was posted since this post,  it looks like the official opening will be happening before your trip.



DuffGT06 said:


> I really hope not! I'm very much looking forward to its opening and would be so disappointed if that were the case.
> 
> Hopefully something really awesome ride wise goes in over at AK for Avatar too. (Not that I'm a fan of the idea but could be an opportunity for state of the art technology).



  Honestly...  I'm almost thinking of the Mine train as being a combination of a barnstormer coaster,  with dark ride elements similar to Mummy....   and add in those rocking coaster seats which may bump the thrill level up a notch.



ctnurse said:


> Can't wait to see you guys this weekend, this is probably the last time I will be on as a single girl.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic weekend, we leave tomorrow for our Disney wedding.



  Have fun on your trip... and hope the wedding goes great.    Suddenly our wedding plans are having a MAJOR Wrench thrown into the works.   First it became questionable if my brother would be able to show up since they are expecting Twins not too long before the wedding,  so we aren't sure if he or his wife will be able to make the trip from Atlanta.....

...and then this week Rachel's brother found out he's being deployed from May-November,    which means he won't be able to attend our planned September wedding.   

So who knows what we are going to do now...


----------



## DuffGT06

DCTooTall said:


> Honestly...  I'm almost thinking of the Mine train as being a combination of a barnstormer coaster,  with dark ride elements similar to Mummy....   and add in those rocking coaster seats which may bump the thrill level up a notch.
> 
> Have fun on your trip... and hope the wedding goes great.    Suddenly our wedding plans are having a MAJOR Wrench thrown into the works.   First it became questionable if my brother would be able to show up since they are expecting Twins not too long before the wedding,  so we aren't sure if he or his wife will be able to make the trip from Atlanta.....
> 
> ...and then this week Rachel's brother found out he's being deployed from May-November,    which means he won't be able to attend our planned September wedding.
> 
> So who knows what we are going to do now...



Serious thumbs down if that's all the mine train is but I'll keep my fingers crossed.

I'm so sorry to hear about your plans - I hope you have them worked out soon!


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> Have a fantastic trip and happy birthday.
> 
> Can't wait to see you guys this weekend, this is probably the last time I will be on as a single girl.
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic weekend, we leave tomorrow for our Disney wedding.



OMG I didn't even realize we would be there the same time!!! hopefully I will run into you guys at least once... I fly out tomorrow as well and I don't go home until the 11th. Congrats sweetie, so excited for you guys!!!


----------



## NJDiva

OK EVERYONE SING WITH ME....

I'M ON VACAAAATION!

I'M ON VACAAAATION!

I'M ON VACAAAATION!

this time tomorrow I will be in HS at the Brown Derby celebrating with one of my mentees who will have just finished taking her boards! she is a pediatrician in Orlando so we need to make her relax a little


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OK EVERYONE SING WITH ME....
> 
> I'M ON VACAAAATION!
> 
> I'M ON VACAAAATION!
> 
> I'M ON VACAAAATION!
> 
> this time tomorrow I will be in HS at the Brown Derby celebrating with one of my mentees who will have just finished taking her boards! she is a pediatrician in Orlando so we need to make her relax a little



relax a little?   sounds like you need to make the trip over to the other side of HS and stop by the Tune Inn.

1. Lots of extremely tasty adult beverages.
2. Has a little bit of SSC history thanks to Darcy's living there at one time 
3. When you want something sweet,  you can get the virtual Reeses Milkshake by ordering the PB&J milkshake,  but asking that it be made with Chocolate instead of Vanilla icecream


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic weekend, we leave tomorrow for our Disney wedding.



So happy for y'all!  Have a great Disney wedding!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> You know....   Not on much, compared to your recent major posting spree!   It might be nice getting some piece and quiet from our chatty bartender for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck dude and have fun!   Glad things are working out for you guys.



Haha right? I know I've been neglecting my duties as bartender lately. My apologies! XD

Thanks! Me too. 



ctnurse said:


> You sound like you have great summer plans.  There are plenty of places that have free wifi, so check in when you can.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic weekend, we leave tomorrow for our Disney wedding.



Yup  We'll see what happens. The wifi is pretty limited up there. 

Have a safe trip and congrats again!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Iron Man 3!! Sitting here waiting for it to start! Love Midnight showings


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> relax a little?   sounds like you need to make the trip over to the other side of HS and stop by the Tune Inn.
> 
> 1. Lots of extremely tasty adult beverages.
> 2. Has a little bit of SSC history thanks to Darcy's living there at one time
> 3. When you want something sweet,  you can get the virtual Reeses Milkshake by ordering the PB&J milkshake,  but asking that it be made with Chocolate instead of Vanilla icecream



At one time. . .pssssha. . .I still live there when I can. . .will be there today (Friday, May 3, to Sunday May 5. Living someone elses disney dream this weekend and visit with good friends.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Can't wait to see you guys this weekend, this is probably the last time I will be on as a single girl.



Hi Kids. . .I am going to take a nap this morning and be there at WDW around 1 p.m.  Tony cannot make the trip as work has him bound up.  Can't wait to hang out before your big day.  I love you two and am looking forward to having you as part of my big day next year.

Hugs.

Darcy


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Everyone ready for Cino De Mayo? I am planning on partying it up.i was in Disney World on 5/5/05 good times.


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Iron Man 3!! Sitting here waiting for it to start! Love Midnight showings



How was it???? I can't wait to go!


----------



## jillyb

Going to see Ironman 3 tonight...can't wait!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I was HIGHLY disappointed in it.


----------



## DuffGT06

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I was HIGHLY disappointed in it.



Oh no, why? I was really looking forward to seeing it. Should I just wait for DVD?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Without spoiling it. Plot didn't make sense. Ad that's all I wanna say. Anything else will spoil it. I will still go and see it. Its fun. But ok a HUGE Iron Man fan, so that could be why I'm disappointed


----------



## DuffGT06

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Without spoiling it. Plot didn't make sense. Ad that's all I wanna say. Anything else will spoil it. I will still go and see it. Its fun. But ok a HUGE Iron Man fan, so that could be why I'm disappointed



Thanks for the feedback! I'll still plan on going to see it, hopefully this weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sitting here in my hotel room at Sheraton Lake Buena Vista, I am reminded of why I love staying off site. My room is huge, no bedspread(just freshly washed duvet), king sized bed without requesting it and best of all, cheaper than a room at Pop. Including the resort fee, my room with tax was less than 70 a night. Booya.


----------



## DuffGT06

nurse.darcy said:


> Sitting here in my hotel room at Sheraton Lake Buena Vista, I am reminded of why I love staying off site. My room is huge, no bedspread(just freshly washed duvet), king sized bed without requesting it and best of all, cheaper than a room at Pop. Including the resort fee, my room with tax was less than 70 a night. Booya.



Yay, so jealous!

What do you do for transportation to and from the parks when staying non-Disney? I don't think I'd miss EMH, but I think I would miss the transportation.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I love Sheraron Buena Vista Darcy. Pool is amazing. Close to DTD.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sitting here in my hotel room at Sheraton Lake Buena Vista, I am reminded of why I love staying off site. My room is huge, no bedspread(just freshly washed duvet), king sized bed without requesting it and best of all, cheaper than a room at Pop. Including the resort fee, my room with tax was less than 70 a night. Booya.



  Preaching to the Choir sister.    I'm a Condo/Timeshare guy,  remember?   Even better than what you got.  



DuffGT06 said:


> Yay, so jealous!
> 
> What do you do for transportation to and from the parks when staying non-Disney? I don't think I'd miss EMH, but I think I would miss the transportation.



 Just drive.

   In Darcy's case,  she's (semi)local,  so she drives to the area anyway and has a car.    

In my case,   I ALWAYS rent a car.   I like the freedom and honestly,   have not really enjoyed the disney buses.  I'm just not a fan of being packed like a sardine,  and having to spend over 30min to get 10min away. (between the bus wait, multiple stops, and the actual travel time to the park).    Plus it's just nice sometimes to be able to go offsite (EGADS!!) for a good meal, or to visit other things in the area (Such as the great set of parks 20min up I-4.)


It Really isn't hard to find your way around the Disney area once you spend some time getting to know the area.


----------



## DuffGT06

DCTooTall said:


> In Darcy's case,  she's (semi)local,  so she drives to the area anyway and has a car.
> 
> In my case,   I ALWAYS rent a car.   I like the freedom and honestly,   have not really enjoyed the disney buses.  I'm just not a fan of being packed like a sardine,  and having to spend over 30min to get 10min away. (between the bus wait, multiple stops, and the actual travel time to the park).    Plus it's just nice sometimes to be able to go offsite (EGADS!!) for a good meal, or to visit other things in the area (Such as the great set of parks 20min up I-4.)
> 
> 
> It Really isn't hard to find your way around the Disney area once you spend some time getting to know the area.



I get having a car but don't you have to pay $15-$20 every day to park then?


----------



## DCTooTall

DuffGT06 said:


> I get having a car but don't you have to pay $15-$20 every day to park then?



I think the current rate is $14.

  In Darcy's Case....  (semi)Local... so she has an AP that covers the Parking.


 In my case,   I often get an AP just because the cost of the ticket (or tickets if I'm planning on multiple trips during the year) + parking comes out with the AP being the better deal.

Either Way...  offsite+Daily parking is STILL often cheaper than staying onsite with "free" parking.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

If you have AAA, you get a free parking pass if you buy tickets with them. Not only are the tickets cheaper, the parking pass is called Diamond Parking Pass and let's you park around the Handicap area.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> If you have AAA, you get a free parking pass if you buy tickets with them. Not only are the tickets cheaper, the parking pass is called Diamond Parking Pass and let's you park around the Handicap area.



For the record... the Diamond pass doesn't give you free parking.  You still have to pay the daily parking fee,   You are just allowed to park up in the Diamond Parking area which is usually closer to the front of the parking lots.    However...  there is also the chance that all the diamond parking spots have been filled already and that you'll have to park where they are directing everyone else to park.

I also think places like Undercover Tourist may have cheaper tickets than what you can sometimes get at AAA.


----------



## DuffGT06

Thanks all! I think the reason it's come out cheaper for me the past few years was free dining but I'm going to keep this in mind for the future. Unless I come down solo I drive so this could end up making it much more affordable!


----------



## DCTooTall

DuffGT06 said:


> Thanks all! I think the reason it's come out cheaper for me the past few years was free dining but I'm going to keep this in mind for the future. Unless I come down solo I drive so this could end up making it much more affordable!



Heh... someone around here is gonna shot me....


  i'm also not a fan of Free Dining.  


    Look at what you would normally eat...  and the potential to maybe grab breakfast offsite on your way into the parks (much cheaper to get a McMuffin at Mcdonalds offsite than something onsite)....    And how much that would cost.  Now compare that to the cost you are paying for "free dining".   Would you REALLY eat 3 big meals per day if you didn't feel the need to get your money's worth from 'Free Dining'?    Or would you be more likely to eat a single big meal and a couple mid-sized meals.... or a big meal or 2 and just snack thruought the day?   

  Even if you do TableService...  Is it truly still worth it,  or would you get a better bang for your buck (or pay less from eating less) by just ordering what you want?    The Tables in Wonderland  is also a great way to save some $$$




I'll be honest....  If I still lived in Atlanta,  and had a bit more disposable income....  I'd spend a LOT more time in orlando than I do now.   With weekend trips,    an AP [which would pay for itself],  and a TiW card [again,  would probably pay for itself in just Alcohol discounts],  It would be VERY easy to spend a ton of time at Disney without much $$ outlay.    A cheap offisite room...  AP to get me into the park and free parking..  TIW to take care of those tableservice discounts. Driving down instead of needing to worry about a round trip flight and car rental...   Offsite for other cheap eating...  and suddenly spending a ton of time at Disney is VERY easy.


----------



## DuffGT06

I totally hear you! I think if it were priced out I would probably spend less on my own but I would limit myself and only do QS to save money. I really like TS restaurants and the FD gives me the mental impression that I'm not spending extra money on it (whether true or not). Plus it makes it easier to rope my friends into going. It seems to be on the downward trend though so I'm sure I'll have to figure something else out soon. 

Logistically I could probably make it down to Disney twice a year at most (my best friend and I have decided to travel the world as much as possible so that takes up most of my disposable income). But then again I'll also get to see ALL the Disney's in the next few years which is the only item on my bucket list so I can't complain.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Heh... someone around here is gonna shot me....
> 
> 
> i'm also not a fan of Free Dining.
> 
> 
> Look at what you would normally eat...  and the potential to maybe grab breakfast offsite on your way into the parks (much cheaper to get a McMuffin at Mcdonalds offsite than something onsite)....    And how much that would cost.  Now compare that to the cost you are paying for "free dining".   Would you REALLY eat 3 big meals per day if you didn't feel the need to get your money's worth from 'Free Dining'?    Or would you be more likely to eat a single big meal and a couple mid-sized meals.... or a big meal or 2 and just snack thruought the day?
> 
> Even if you do TableService...  Is it truly still worth it,  or would you get a better bang for your buck (or pay less from eating less) by just ordering what you want?    The Tables in Wonderland  is also a great way to save some $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest....  If I still lived in Atlanta,  and had a bit more disposable income....  I'd spend a LOT more time in orlando than I do now.   With weekend trips,    an AP [which would pay for itself],  and a TiW card [again,  would probably pay for itself in just Alcohol discounts],  It would be VERY easy to spend a ton of time at Disney without much $$ outlay.    A cheap offisite room...  AP to get me into the park and free parking..  TIW to take care of those tableservice discounts. Driving down instead of needing to worry about a round trip flight and car rental...   Offsite for other cheap eating...  and suddenly spending a ton of time at Disney is VERY easy.



Also not a fan of free dining here!  But I see how it works for some, never has worked for me!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I love my TiW card. It's just so amazing. I hardly ever stay on-site since I go so often. So free dining is pretty much never gonna work for me. I can stay off-site, and eat at a Signature a day and still spend less than someone staying on site. It's way better IMO. Even if you have to rent a car.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Preaching to the Choir sister.    I'm a Condo/Timeshare guy,  remember?   Even better than what you got.
> .



I'm a condo guy too, my room is free.. even better than what you got.


----------



## Brocktoon

Saw Iron Man 3 last night ...

For some background, I've been reading comic books since the 80s, and I think Iron Man was some of the 1st stuff I ever fell in love with (probably the old Armor Wars arc).  When I heard Shane Black was adapting the 'Extremis' arc for IM3, I couldn't wait ... the Extremis issues are probably some of the best Iron Man stuff of the last decade.  So, I _really_ wanted to love IM3 ...

Ehh, it sort of missed the mark.  There were a lot of cool ideas, Killian was done well, and some of the action was great.  But, it just really didn't all come together in a cohesive way.  Without spoilers, there were some plot devices that could potentially hurt the direction of Iron Man in my opinion.  Surprisingly I didn't mind the 'twist' at the end, although a ton of comic geeks I talked with today were pretty pissed.

End result ... I thought it was better that Iron Man 2, but fell way short of Iron Man 1.  Iron Man 3 wasn't a horrible film, but fell way short of my expectation considering they finally got to adapt both the Mandarin and Extremis for this film.  The production team had Iron Man's #1 villain and one of his most popular stories, and this is what we got


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I drive down to Disney specfically for the Star Wars Fireworks tonight. I'm such a nerd.


----------



## bettyann29

Hello all.. So far it's been a nice weekend.. Weather was gorgeous here in TX.. Saw Iron man 3 last night and enjoyed it-- I thought the first one was better, by far.. But still a nice night out at the movies.. Took advantage of the low 70ish temps and walked around the art festival.. Tomorrow looks like a great day for some yard work! Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## bettyann29

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I drive down to Disney specfically for the Star Wars Fireworks tonight. I'm such a nerd.



I'm jealous that you are close enough to do that! I bet it was a sight!


----------



## DuffGT06

If you ever decide to stay on property, do you use the room only discount?

Saw Iron Man yesterday and really enjoyed it although there were some plot holes. I tend to let that slide in action movies though. I cannot wait for Star Trek in a few weeks!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yea. When I do stay on property, I use my discount. But I still think its not worth it. I stayed at Pop Century for my birthday in April, it cost me $150 a night. I only stayed one night then went to a local hotel about 10 mins from Disney. I stayed at Marriott Courtyard for $75. It was half the price of Pop, but double the size and even had a balcony.


----------



## ahoff

I want to see Iron Man, will have to wait until I return from my business trip this coming Friday.  Bt there is a beerfest next Saturday so maybe after that.

And I used the DP a few times when my son traveled with me, but solo it is not worth it.  Too much food!


----------



## DefLepard

With the Iron Man movie talk, I was wondering if anyone was looking forward to seeing *Star Trek Into Darkness* May 17th ... I am really looking forward to seeing it 

Side note: Really looking forward & excited right now for a quick 2 day trip to Walt Disney World tomorrow and Tuesday whoo hoo

I will have a Beer Flight and a Dole Whip with spiced Rum in honor of the Social Club, have a great week everyone


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Star Trek is my second most anticipated movie after Pacific Rim


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm just stopping by to vent! I was literally just yelled at by a so called friend for 20 minutes because I decided to take a trip to the world in June! She had the nerve to pull the "you were just there at Xmas"! So flustered figured you all would understand!  Thanks


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. I get yelled at all because people don't pay their bill an get mad when I call. So I know how it is to be randomly yelled at for trivial things!

Oh and Goofy: when are you going to Universal


----------



## goofyfigment

I'll be down June 22-29. Planning on staying at pbh on June 26 to do universal on the 26 and 27th. We are staying in a condo for the rest of the trip! I just hope transformers is opened and fingers crossed they have express opened! 

I Dont understand why people insist on yelling! I get it at work all day too, people yelling at me because we are cancelling them for not paying their bills, like its my fault they didn't pay. I guess you get to deal with them after we cancel them lol.

By the way how's the knee


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Aww darn. Gonna miss you. I'm going for Transformers  only. 21-23. 

I work as a bill collector for ADT. So I get people who are pissed we didn't call them when their alarm went off, but they have paid us in 6 months and their service is disconnected 


My knee is ok. Still kinda sore. I've been rehabbing and went to Disney yesterday for the Star Wars limited time magic at HS


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm driving from pa hoping to get there in time to catch a showing of monsters university at DTD on the 22nd. As long as traffic on 95 is nothing like it was on December 22nd I should be good!

Take care of that knee, I've had to have surgery on both my knees due to torn meniscus still to this day sometimes they still hurt ( one knee done in 05 and the other in 07)

I work for an insurance company so people somehow think they can pay whatever they feel and not the amount billed, I'll never understand them.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I really don't know there is gonna be any lasting damage. My insurance hasn't started yet at new job. So I'm not gonna pay out of pocket for a x-ray or specialist lol


----------



## goofyfigment

I Dont blame you there! My first knee surgery I had non group blue Cross and they took forever to finally pay the bills.  The second one I had insurance thru work.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. As I told someone else. I can just get a new knee. I'm good!!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

goofyfigment said:


> I'll be down June 22-29. Planning on staying at pbh on June 26 to do universal on the 26 and 27th. We are staying in a condo for the rest of the trip! I just hope transformers is opened and fingers crossed they have express opened!
> 
> I Dont understand why people insist on yelling! I get it at work all day too, people yelling at me because we are cancelling them for not paying their bills, like its my fault they didn't pay. I guess you get to deal with them after we cancel them lol.
> 
> By the way how's the knee



ill be at WDW the same week  and absolutely hate when people act like i need to find somewhere else to vacation. Let me know how Transformers goes


----------



## DefLepard

goofyfigment said:


> I'm just stopping by to vent! I was literally just yelled at by a so called friend for 20 minutes because I decided to take a trip to the world in June! She had the nerve to pull the "you were just there at Xmas"! So flustered figured you all would understand!  Thanks



Your friend hasn't seen this sign, or had a friend that was a Florida Resident Pass Holder






OMG I am online cuz I can't sleep ...

Monday Disney trip so close yet so far away, need some ZzzZzz


----------



## goofyfigment

DefLepard said:
			
		

> Your friend hasn't seen this sign, or had a friend that was a Florida Resident Pass Holder
> 
> OMG I am online cuz I can't sleep ...
> 
> Monday Disney trip so close yet so far away, need some ZzzZzz



The lecture I got when I bought a universal annual pass was insane, but she had no problem asking me to get her discount tickets for HHN!  

Yes def you need sleep! But Youre too excited to sleep lol


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. My mom just told to plan for a trip this week. She wants to take my siblings. I have 4 day notice to plan a trip for 7 people. One who has a walking boot on. This is gonna be fun


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> So. My mom just told to plan for a trip this week. She wants to take my siblings. I have 4 day notice to plan a trip for 7 people. One who has a walking boot on. This is gonna be fun



Good luck with that! I'm stressing over only having a little over a month to plan


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

goofyfigment said:


> Good luck with that! I'm stressing over only having a little over a month to plan




Lol. I gotta be the tour guide. They haven't been in so long, it's basically their first time. My mom is kinda hesitant, since she gonna pay it all (except my stuff). So I just booked 50's Prime Time for dinner Friday night. She re-did her dining room to look like a 50's dinner, so this is gonna be a surprise for her. Then I'm gonna have my brother pay for Be Our Guest for lunch Saturday, she is also a HUGE BatB fan.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Lol. I gotta be the tour guide. They haven't been in so long, it's basically their first time. My mom is kinda hesitant, since she gonna pay it all (except my stuff). So I just booked 50's Prime Time for dinner Friday night. She re-did her dining room to look like a 50's dinner, so this is gonna be a surprise for her. Then I'm gonna have my brother pay for Be Our Guest for lunch Saturday, she is also a HUGE BatB fan.



I love 50s prime time....I know its not high on very many peoples lists....but its my fave 

And BOG is fabulous for BatB fans  we did lunch last trip and had a great time. My little one thought we were inside.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Let me be the first to congratulate TheBigE and CTNurse on their marriage yesterday.  Our first SSC marriage.  So proud of them.


----------



## bettyann29

DefLepard said:


> With the Iron Man movie talk, I was wondering if anyone was looking forward to seeing *Star Trek Into Darkness* May 17th ... I am really looking forward to seeing it
> 
> Side note: Really looking forward & excited right now for a quick 2 day trip to Walt Disney World tomorrow and Tuesday whoo hoo
> 
> I will have a Beer Flight and a Dole Whip with spiced Rum in honor of the Social Club, have a great week everyone



Count me in as one be excited to see the upcoming Star Trek movie.. Also looking forward to seeing The Great Gatsby this coming week.. I like to see a wide variety of movies.. I'm an avid movie watcher..

I'm looking forward to trying the Dole Whip w/ rum on my next visit- please come back and report what you think of it. Have a great mini trip to the world!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate TheBigE and CTNurse on their marriage yesterday.  Our first SSC marriage.  So proud of them.



Thanks so much Sweetie, we had an amazing day.  It was just perfect.  It was great seeing you on Saturday.


----------



## DuffGT06

goofyfigment said:


> The lecture I got when I bought a universal annual pass was insane, but she had no problem asking me to get her discount tickets for HHN!
> 
> Yes def you need sleep! But Youre too excited to sleep lol



Hmph! You should tell them it's none of their business where you spend your hard earned money!


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate TheBigE and CTNurse on their marriage yesterday.  Our first SSC marriage.  So proud of them.



Congrats to you both!  So happy for y'all!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm a condo guy too, my room is free.. even better than what you got.



 Hmmmm.... Not sure I'd classify it as "free" when you had to invest out of pocket for 18 years in order to get access to it for no charge now.   





DuffGT06 said:


> If you ever decide to stay on property, do you use the room only discount?
> 
> Saw Iron Man yesterday and really enjoyed it although there were some plot holes. I tend to let that slide in action movies though. I cannot wait for Star Trek in a few weeks!



 i've done the AP room only discount before for a single night at the boardwalk.   Not entirely sure though if it's something I could justify doing on a regular basis though.



nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate TheBigE and CTNurse on their marriage yesterday.  Our first SSC marriage.  So proud of them.







Think that about covers it.    




ctnurse said:


> Thanks so much Sweetie, we had an amazing day.  It was just perfect.  It was great seeing you on Saturday.



Congrats again guys!


----------



## Brocktoon

Been catching up on my WDW news, and noticed they are having $50 off the Wild Africa Trek through 10/26. I thought about doing this tour last year, but I really couldn't justify the price. With the discount, I'm still on the fence but really leaning towards booking the tour for 10/25 or 10/26. I figure the 'summer' discount extending into the beginning of my Oct trip is sort of a now or never sign. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate TheBigE and CTNurse on their marriage yesterday. Our first SSC marriage. So proud of them.


 
Throw another congrats in there from me!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Thanks so much Sweetie, we had an amazing day.  It was just perfect.  It was great seeing you on Saturday.



It was good to see you too and visit.  You were glowing.  I am glad you had an amazing Sunday.  The pictures speak volumes.


----------



## NJDiva

Hi kids...just thought I would check in and say hi. Just got back from US and stepped out of my comfort zone a little bit, I hate roller coasters and not too fond of motion attractions however I did do most of the motion rides this time. MIB and HP were my favorites oh and the Simpsons ride was hysterical...
having dinner in France now and then I'll stake out my spot for the fireworks...
Hope the happy couple is having a great time...I prayed that the storms would go away and you had the perfect afternoon for a wedding...congratulations to you two


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Hi kids...just thought I would check in and say hi. Just got back from US and stepped out of my comfort zone a little bit, I hate roller coasters and not too fond of motion attractions however I did do most of the motion rides this time. MIB and HP were my favorites oh and the Simpsons ride was hysterical...
> having dinner in France now and then I'll stake out my spot for the fireworks...
> Hope the happy couple is having a great time...I prayed that the storms would go away and you had the perfect afternoon for a wedding...congratulations to you two



Welcome to the darkside.   We have butterbeer.    

  I've been finding myself over my past several trips actually enjoying my time at Universal a lot more lately....to the point of potentially surpassing portions of my Disney love.      There's just something about the much more relaxed vibe when visiting the Universal parks that can't be underestimated.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I enjoy US/IoA. I don't go as much as I do to Disney. HP is amazing. Can't wait tile Phase 2. And I can't tell you how excited I am for Transformers: The Ride.


----------



## bettyann29

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate TheBigE and CTNurse on their marriage yesterday.  Our first SSC marriage.  So proud of them.



Congrats from me as well!


----------



## TheBigE

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate TheBigE and CTNurse on their marriage yesterday.  Our first SSC marriage.  So proud of them.





taramoz said:


> Congrats to you both!  So happy for y'all!





DCTooTall said:


> Think that about covers it.
> 
> Congrats again guys!





Brocktoon said:


> Throw another congrats in there from me!!





NJDiva said:


> having dinner in France now and then I'll stake out my spot for the fireworks...
> Hope the happy couple is having a great time...I prayed that the storms would go away and you had the perfect afternoon for a wedding...congratulations to you two





bettyann29 said:


> Congrats from me as well!



Thanks everyone, it was truly a great day all the way around.    It is proof that Dreams do come true.....


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Welcome to the darkside.   We have butterbeer.
> 
> I've been finding myself over my past several trips actually enjoying my time at Universal a lot more lately....to the point of potentially surpassing portions of my Disney love.      There's just something about the much more relaxed vibe when visiting the Universal parks that can't be underestimated.



I haven't been yet (in Florida), cannot pull DD9 away from WDW, but this makes me want to go.  I did US in Cali when I was there, so much easier to navigate around the way the parks are laid out in Cali.  Seems like such a hassle in Florida, I must make time for it now.  UGH (in a good way), more to think about!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well, as most of you veteran SSC members know I like to change plans at the last minute. This time is no different. haha. Turns out we're moving to the Grand Teton's for the summer instead and we leave on Wednesday! AHHH!!


----------



## DuffGT06

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well, as most of you veteran SSC members know I like to change plans at the last minute. This time is no different. haha. Turns out we're moving to the Grand Teton's for the summer instead and we leave on Wednesday! AHHH!!



That's awesome! Definitely somewhere I've always wanted to go. I'm jealous you get summers off!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I haven't been yet (in Florida), cannot pull DD9 away from WDW, but this makes me want to go.  I did US in Cali when I was there, so much easier to navigate around the way the parks are laid out in Cali.  Seems like such a hassle in Florida, I must make time for it now.  UGH (in a good way), more to think about!



  The Florida parks are EASY to navigate.  It's literally a case of "Go up to the split....   decide if you want to circle the lake/lagoon clockwise or counter clockwise".





bluedevilinaz said:


> Well, as most of you veteran SSC members know I like to change plans at the last minute. This time is no different. haha. Turns out we're moving to the Grand Teton's for the summer instead and we leave on Wednesday! AHHH!!




Tell ya what....   Let us know when you get wherever and then we'll just say that's where you ended up.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate TheBigE and CTNurse on their marriage yesterday.  Our first SSC marriage.  So proud of them.



Hey, Congratulations!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So Universal announced today the expansion to WWoHP today. Diagon Alley opening in 2014. So in the time it's taking Disney to open the Mine Train, Universal is opening Transformers: The Ride, and whole new Harry Potter area and I think Despicable Me as well was under construction and completed. Disney needs to step their game up.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DuffGT06 said:


> That's awesome! Definitely somewhere I've always wanted to go. I'm jealous you get summers off!



 DW and I quit our jobs to do this. We definitely don't get summers off. I wish we did! XD



DCTooTall said:


> Tell ya what....   Let us know when you get wherever and then we'll just say that's where you ended up.



 Will do bud. Might be in Orlando in Mid-October for about 10 days. Will know better closer to the date.


----------



## DuffGT06

bluedevilinaz said:


> DW and I quit our jobs to do this. We definitely don't get summers off. I wish we did! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Will do bud. Might be in Orlando in Mid-October for about 10 days. Will know better closer to the date.



Well, still jealous! Traveling out west is definitely high on my list.


----------



## DefLepard

bluedevilinaz said:


> DW and I quit our jobs to do this. We definitely don't get summers off. I wish we did! XD



Best to you, I am sure you made a great decision !!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I have a silly question to ask of all of you.  I mentioned party and dancing as the fun at my reception and got negative comments regarding having dancing.  Some were to the extent of "oh, aren't you two too old to have dancing at your reception?".  and. . ."fun?  Isn't a wedding a solemn experience?".  If these comments were from really old people I would just ignore them.  One was from a 30-something and the other from a 42 year old.  Wow, when did having fun become an age thing.  My question for all of you is, would you question someone at my age wanting to have fun, dance and party on her wedding day?

I know the answer but can't wait for the rhetoric. . .love you all.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have a silly question to ask of all of you.  I mentioned party and dancing as the fun at my reception and got negative comments regarding having dancing.  Some were to the extent of "oh, aren't you two too old to have dancing at your reception?".  and. . ."fun?  Isn't a wedding a solemn experience?".  If these comments were from really old people I would just ignore them.  One was from a 30-something and the other from a 42 year old.  Wow, when did having fun become an age thing.  My question for all of you is, would you question someone at my age wanting to have fun, dance and party on her wedding day?
> 
> I know the answer but can't wait for the rhetoric. . .love you all.



What? Lol. Jeez. I haven't been to many weddings. But I'm pretty sure dancing is like mandatory. If it makes you happy Darcy, have the dancing. It's your wedding after all. I mean. Don't we sometimes get flak for liking Disney even if "it's for kids!?" Just my two cents


----------



## goofyfigment

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Okay, I have a silly question to ask of all of you.  I mentioned party and dancing as the fun at my reception and got negative comments regarding having dancing.  Some were to the extent of "oh, aren't you two too old to have dancing at your reception?".  and. . ."fun?  Isn't a wedding a solemn experience?".  If these comments were from really old people I would just ignore them.  One was from a 30-something and the other from a 42 year old.  Wow, when did having fun become an age thing.  My question for all of you is, would you question someone at my age wanting to have fun, dance and party on her wedding day?
> 
> I know the answer but can't wait for the rhetoric. . .love you all.



I don't know how old you are but I'm going to be 36 and I couldn't imagine a wedding where there was not dancing and since its  a happy occasion I would expect you to be having the time of your life! It was your special day, live it up!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have a silly question to ask of all of you.  I mentioned party and dancing as the fun at my reception and got negative comments regarding having dancing.  Some were to the extent of "oh, aren't you two too old to have dancing at your reception?".  and. . ."fun?  Isn't a wedding a solemn experience?".  If these comments were from really old people I would just ignore them.  One was from a 30-something and the other from a 42 year old.  Wow, when did having fun become an age thing.  My question for all of you is, would you question someone at my age wanting to have fun, dance and party on her wedding day?
> 
> I know the answer but can't wait for the rhetoric. . .love you all.



Oh it's Totally a solemn experience.

   We are planning on playing this as Rachel walks down the aisle,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyFyAqLtHq8

   And everyone will be wearing black,  including her veil.    

We want to make sure that it's a super-serious affair and that everybody realizes that this is not a moment to be happy about, celebrate, or generally have any fun whatsoever with anything even remotely related to this totally solemn experience.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay so I pretty much knew the answer to this question, it was fun to ask. I am still floored that people said this to me. . .2 people to be exact. . .out of 100.


----------



## DuffGT06

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I pretty much knew the answer to this question, it was fun to ask. I am still floored that people said this to me. . .2 people to be exact. . .out of 100.



Uninvite them!

But seriously the dancing is my favorite part of a wedding but even if it weren't it's YOUR day so you should do what makes you happy!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have a silly question to ask of all of you.  I mentioned party and dancing as the fun at my reception and got negative comments regarding having dancing.  Some were to the extent of "oh, aren't you two too old to have dancing at your reception?".  and. . ."fun?  Isn't a wedding a solemn experience?".  If these comments were from really old people I would just ignore them.  One was from a 30-something and the other from a 42 year old.  Wow, when did having fun become an age thing.  My question for all of you is, would you question someone at my age wanting to have fun, dance and party on her wedding day?
> 
> I know the answer but can't wait for the rhetoric. . .love you all.



???  seriously. someone said that

geez, at my grandparents 50th wedding anniversary party, people danced all night, and took up a collection to get the band to play longer..

heck, it's your wedding day, if you want juggling monkeys, you should have juggling monkeys, if people have an issue with what you want to do at your wedding, tell them to talk to The Pyrate... don't let anyone rain on your parade


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> ???  seriously. someone said that
> 
> geez, at my grandparents 50th wedding anniversary party, people danced all night, and took up a collection to get the band to play longer..
> 
> heck, it's your wedding day, if you want juggling monkeys, you should have juggling monkeys, if people have an issue with what you want to do at your wedding, tell them to talk to The Pyrate... don't let anyone rain on your parade



OMG, lol, that cracked me up.  

Seriously, I am just sometimes amazed at what people will say.  Sometimes I think people say stuff like that because they are jealous and don't want you to be happy.  I am sure the 2 in question will not be at the wedding so no "debbie downers", but ya know. . .really?  Just say "have fun".  Oh, and I am totally doing what I want.  Its a classic wedding with touches of beach thrown in here and there. . .not much, just touches.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Oh it's Totally a solemn experience.
> 
> We are planning on playing this as Rachel walks down the aisle,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyFyAqLtHq8
> 
> And everyone will be wearing black,  including her veil.
> 
> We want to make sure that it's a super-serious affair and that everybody realizes that this is not a moment to be happy about, celebrate, or generally have any fun whatsoever with anything even remotely related to this totally solemn experience.



LOL, Daryl


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DuffGT06 said:


> Well, still jealous! Traveling out west is definitely high on my list.



I just got up here yesterday and it is BEAUTIFUL! I don't want to ever leave!! 



DefLepard said:


> Best to you, I am sure you made a great decision !!!



Thanks! I don't regret it one bit!



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have a silly question to ask of all of you.  I mentioned party and dancing as the fun at my reception and got negative comments regarding having dancing.  Some were to the extent of "oh, aren't you two too old to have dancing at your reception?".  and. . ."fun?  Isn't a wedding a solemn experience?".  If these comments were from really old people I would just ignore them.  One was from a 30-something and the other from a 42 year old.  Wow, when did having fun become an age thing.  My question for all of you is, would you question someone at my age wanting to have fun, dance and party on her wedding day?
> 
> I know the answer but can't wait for the rhetoric. . .love you all.



Ummmm... WHAT?! Weddings are a solemn occasion? When the hell did that happen?! haha. I agree with the pyrate on this one hun. Do it like you want to! Screw everyone else!



DCTooTall said:


> Oh it's Totally a solemn experience.
> 
> We are planning on playing this as Rachel walks down the aisle,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyFyAqLtHq8
> 
> And everyone will be wearing black,  including her veil.
> 
> We want to make sure that it's a super-serious affair and that everybody realizes that this is not a moment to be happy about, celebrate, or generally have any fun whatsoever with anything even remotely related to this totally solemn experience.



hahahhahaha



MICKEY88 said:


> ???  seriously. someone said that
> 
> geez, at my grandparents 50th wedding anniversary party, people danced all night, and took up a collection to get the band to play longer..
> 
> heck, it's your wedding day, if you want juggling monkeys, you should have juggling monkeys, if people have an issue with what you want to do at your wedding, tell them to talk to The Pyrate... don't let anyone rain on your parade



Dude that's awesome! Darcy- you NEED to have juggling monkeys now, you do realize that right?!


----------



## NJDiva

Hey there my little mouseketeers! Just hopping in to say hi...had an amazing birthday yesterday...started out the safari and then Epcot all day topped off by dinner at Victoria and Albert's with my bff. Terrific day and now I'm sad its ending... anyway heading out to spend some time with the bff and one more day at the park...


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have a silly question to ask of all of you.  I mentioned party and dancing as the fun at my reception and got negative comments regarding having dancing.  Some were to the extent of "oh, aren't you two too old to have dancing at your reception?".  and. . ."fun?  Isn't a wedding a solemn experience?".  If these comments were from really old people I would just ignore them.  One was from a 30-something and the other from a 42 year old.  Wow, when did having fun become an age thing.  My question for all of you is, would you question someone at my age wanting to have fun, dance and party on her wedding day?
> 
> I know the answer but can't wait for the rhetoric. . .love you all.



I remember how fun you both are, party it up, I will be partying with ya!  Never too old to have fun, and you guys are not old BTW!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, Daryl


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have a silly question to ask of all of you.  I mentioned party and dancing as the fun at my reception and got negative comments regarding having dancing.  Some were to the extent of "oh, aren't you two too old to have dancing at your reception?".  and. . ."fun?  Isn't a wedding a solemn experience?".  If these comments were from really old people I would just ignore them.  One was from a 30-something and the other from a 42 year old.  Wow, when did having fun become an age thing.  My question for all of you is, would you question someone at my age wanting to have fun, dance and party on her wedding day?
> 
> I know the answer but can't wait for the rhetoric. . .love you all.



As a recently married woman, my two cents....do whatever makes you and Tony happy and don't worry about what anyone else says or thinks!




NJDiva said:


> Hey there my little mouseketeers! Just hopping in to say hi...had an amazing birthday yesterday...started out the safari and then Epcot all day topped off by dinner at Victoria and Albert's with my bff. Terrific day and now I'm sad its ending... anyway heading out to spend some time with the bff and one more day at the park...



Sounds like you had a fantastic birthday, sorry we couldn't meet up but we were just so busy.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:
			
		

> As a recently married woman, my two cents....do whatever makes you and Tony happy and don't worry about what anyone else says or thinks!
> 
> Sounds like you had a fantastic birthday, sorry we couldn't meet up but we were just so busy.



Honey its all good  ....I was just as busy and now I'm watching wishes for the last time this trip. Also, I must head home tomorrow but I'm sure we will catch each other soon


----------



## ctnurse

Just wanted to wish all the Moms, a very Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Just wanted to wish all the Moms, a very Happy Mother's Day!


Thank you my sweet.  Can't wait to see you again.  We are working on Honeymoon plans. . .any good ideas?. . .from the world traveler?


----------



## DefLepard

Happy Mothers Day to all the Social Club mom's 

Enjoy the day


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you my sweet.  Can't wait to see you again.  We are working on Honeymoon plans. . .any good ideas?. . .from the world traveler?




It all depends on what you guys want, or don't want to do.  Do you want relaxed or busy? Beach? City? Any of the islands are always fun, but so is Europe.  I think the most important thing is to figure out what you want to do.  



DefLepard said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the Social Club mom's
> 
> Enjoy the day



Thanks .


----------



## taramoz

DefLepard said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the Social Club mom's
> 
> Enjoy the day



Thank you!


----------



## Disneyfan71

I haven't been on here in FOREVER!!  I'm doing good, divorced finally...well going on two years now.   Had lots happening but I think that I'm here for a while.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyfan71 said:


> I haven't been on here in FOREVER!!  I'm doing good, divorced finally...well going on two years now.   Had lots happening but I think that I'm here for a while.



 back!


----------



## DefLepard

Doing happy dance 

2013





Scotland will make its marketplace debut with beers, meads and Scotch.  Officials from Scotland contacted Disney about participating after the popularity of the film, Brave


----------



## Brocktoon

DefLepard said:


> Doing happy dance
> 
> 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland will make its marketplace debut with beers, meads and Scotch. Officials from Scotland contacted Disney about participating after the popularity of the film, Brave


 
Yup, I already posted on the official F&W thread on the restuarant board ... but I love me some Scottish ales!! I've still got a few bottles of Orkney Skull Splitter and Brooklyn Winter Scottish that I'm 'conserving'.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Have we gotten the official dates for our meet yet


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well Josh. . .I would love to say yes.  It is, however, too close to call.  

I am afraid though, that due to some needed commitments, I am going to have to back out of the planning.  Who knew that planning a wedding required time and commitment. . .lol.

I will show up to whichever weekend the most of you pick.  I am still a fan of the 1st-3rd of November.  It gives me about one trip a month away from Clearwater for the next few months.


----------



## nurse.darcy

By the way, my son chatted with me on Mother's Day (good boy) and I found out he will be in Jacksonville over Memorial Weekend.  He wants me to come out and visit. . .duh. . .

Of course I am going.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well Josh. . .I would love to say yes.  It is, however, too close to call.
> 
> I am afraid though, that due to some needed commitments, I am going to have to back out of the planning.  Who knew that planning a wedding required time and commitment. . .lol.
> 
> I will show up to whichever weekend the most of you pick.  I am still a fan of the 1st-3rd of November.  It gives me about one trip a month away from Clearwater for the next few months.




For the record... as I mentioned before,   between the honeymoon and baby,   I'm not sure how much of an appearence I'll be able to make assuming the meet is scheduled for when I am in the area.

That being said,    we pretty much finally locked in our dates after Southwest released our return flights last week.   We will be in the Orlando area from 10/24 (HHN) - 11/06.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:


> By the way, my son chatted with me on Mother's Day (good boy) and I found out he will be in Jacksonville over Memorial Weekend.  He wants me to come out and visit. . .duh. . .
> 
> Of course I am going.



Lol. Yay Jacksonville! I will be on Orlando while your here over memorial weekend. Are you still doing the 24h hour thing Darcy?

Oh. Has anyone here stayed at either the Swan or Dolphin? I can get it for $180 a night with the fees/parking. I usually spend like $100 a night on a room since I go so often. But this sounds like a good deal. I hear their beds are great


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> That being said, we pretty much finally locked in our dates after Southwest released our return flights last week. We will be in the Orlando area from 10/24 (HHN) - 11/06.


 
I was sort of in the same boat. Ft Wilderness books up fast for late October, and Southwest started cutting back on flights from Philly to MCO. While I still saw decent flight times, the only window we could get a preferred site at Ft Wilderness was 10/23 - 10/31. I'm glad we locked those dates in as it looks like all the preffered sites are now full. As Oct nears, let me know what days you may be around Epcot as we're down the same time ... I think I still owe some folks margaritas at La Cava 

I'm not big at planning stuff, but if folks wasnt to attack the F&W fest as a group, 10/25 (Friday) or 10/28 (Monday) may be good. Monday is probably the better day, but may be harder for people's schedules. My schedule is pretty open over my trip. I've got a few ADRs with my parents, and I'm planning on doing the Wild Afirca Trek on either 10/24 or 10/26. Other than that, maybe JellyRolls a couple times ...



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Oh. Has anyone here stayed at either the Swan or Dolphin? I can get it for $180 a night with the fees/parking. I usually spend like $100 a night on a room since I go so often. But this sounds like a good deal. I hear their beds are great


 
Sounds like a decent deal to me. I've only stayed at the Swan, but I think both resorts are pretty darn similar. Really nice rooms, and great location. The only downside is transportation if you're not heading to Epcot or HS. But if you have a car, you'll be fine.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Star Trek Into Darkeness to other after work! I love summer movies.


----------



## DCTooTall

I finally got the official word on the Company Picnic at Hershey on 6/29.   Unfortunately it looks like they are limiting the number of extra ticket sets we can purchase this year,   so I'm not sure if I'll be able to hook people up this year.  (Rachel's friends and family get dibs if they want to join us.).   Hopefully I'll know by the end of the week.


That being said....  There are several discounts available for tickets thru the usual channels.    Anybody think they'd like to join in the traditional Hershey meet this year?   Saturday june 29th.






Brocktoon said:


> I was sort of in the same boat. Ft Wilderness books up fast for late October, and Southwest started cutting back on flights from Philly to MCO. While I still saw decent flight times, the only window we could get a preferred site at Ft Wilderness was 10/23 - 10/31. I'm glad we locked those dates in as it looks like all the preffered sites are now full. As Oct nears, let me know what days you may be around Epcot as we're down the same time ... I think I still owe some folks margaritas at La Cava
> 
> I'm not big at planning stuff, but if folks wasnt to attack the F&W fest as a group, 10/25 (Friday) or 10/28 (Monday) may be good. Monday is probably the better day, but may be harder for people's schedules. My schedule is pretty open over my trip. I've got a few ADRs with my parents, and I'm planning on doing the Wild Afirca Trek on either 10/24 or 10/26. Other than that, maybe JellyRolls a couple times ...
> .



  Honestly I'm really not sure what our plans are for this trip at this point.  I think it's mostly going to end up depending upon what kind of Military Discount her parents can hook us up with since the cruise and wedding are going to be HUGE drains on my funding for this trip.




jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Star Trek Into Darkeness to other after work! I love summer movies.



I miss going to the movies.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Why don't your go DC?


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Why don't your go DC?



Assuming that's about movies....

    Easy Answer.   Gus-Gus.


Kinda hard to go to the movies when you have a baby around.   You can't exactly bring him to the theater when the movies are going to be loud...   and there aren't a ton of opportunities to get away from him.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Assuming that's about movies....
> 
> Easy Answer.   Gus-Gus.
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to go to the movies when you have a baby around.   You can't exactly bring him to the theater when the movies are going to be loud...   and there aren't a ton of opportunities to get away from him.



Stop being quiet around Gus-Gus.  I used to vacuum and keep the tele on loud around him.  He learned to sleep through that.  I could take him to the movies without issue.  Especially loud movies.  He would just curl up in my lap and fall asleep. . .Gotta train them. . .its the only way to survive parenthood. . .


----------



## jillyb

nurse.darcy said:


> *Stop being quiet around Gus-Gus.*  I used to vacuum and keep the tele on loud around him.  He learned to sleep through that.  I could take him to the movies without issue.  Especially loud movies.  He would just curl up in my lap and fall asleep. . .Gotta train them. . .its the only way to survive parenthood. . .



Definitely follow this advice!!! I didn't tiptoe around when my DD was a baby and she was always (and still is) a very good sleeper.  Her big thing is having a light on...if there's any light coming into her room she can't sleep!  I find that pretty funny since I used to keep a lamp on in her room when she was a baby so I could see when I had to stumble into her room for those middle of the night feedings!


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Have we gotten the official dates for our meet yet



well I just realized that my F&W trip will be the weekend of the 18th. October and November are busy social months for me (anniversaries, sorority events, etc...) so I will be heading down the 18th and do a few days in Epcot so I can come back and spend the weekend with my bff in Jersey. not sure how that works out in the planning of the gathering but that's when I will be there.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Stop being quiet around Gus-Gus.  I used to vacuum and keep the tele on loud around him.  He learned to sleep through that.  I could take him to the movies without issue.  Especially loud movies.  He would just curl up in my lap and fall asleep. . .Gotta train them. . .its the only way to survive parenthood. . .



haha....  We aren't exactly quiet around him.   We are semi-quiet though when we get him down for a nap simply to keep him from waking up and demanding to play again,  but by semi-quiet I mean we take him to bed and try not to disturb him so he thinks it's playtime.

In the car or when we are watching TV,   we definately don't really adjust the volume at all because of him.


That being said.....   there's no guarantee we'd be able to get him to take a nap during the time of the movie... and even if he did fall asleep going into the movie,     the first time there's a major explosion in that surround sound theater (which won't take long with the movies I wanna go see),     best case is he wakes up and wants to play.          Either way,    it's not so much that we are worried about Gus and the movie,    it's more that we are worried about being "that family" who has the loud baby in the theater.   (Baby awake right now means baby not wanting to be still.)       He's also in that teething and just starting to get super-mobile stage,    so there's always the potential for crankiness or his just wanting to go explore....  something I wouldn't really say is something we'd want to have to deal with in a stadium seating theater, in the dark,   with those nasty theater floors.   lol


----------



## DCTooTall

And actually....  

  Seriously?   We brought the 4mo old baby to Disney,   complete with fireworks,  parades,  and loud attractions......  and the occasional loud table-side singers.   You honestly think we are worried about him be around loud situations?


----------



## jillyb

DCTooTall said:


> haha....  We aren't exactly quiet around him.   We are semi-quiet though when we get him down for a nap simply to keep him from waking up and demanding to play again,  but by semi-quiet I mean we take him to bed and try not to disturb him so he thinks it's playtime.
> 
> In the car or when we are watching TV,   we definately don't really adjust the volume at all because of him.
> 
> 
> That being said.....   there's no guarantee we'd be able to get him to take a nap during the time of the movie... and even if he did fall asleep going into the movie,     the first time there's a major explosion in that surround sound theater (which won't take long with the movies I wanna go see),     best case is he wakes up and wants to play.          Either way,    it's not so much that we are worried about Gus and the movie,    it's more that we are worried about being "that family" who has the loud baby in the theater.   (Baby awake right now means baby not wanting to be still.)       He's also in that teething and just starting to get super-mobile stage,    so there's always the potential for crankiness or his just wanting to go explore....  something I wouldn't really say is something we'd want to have to deal with in a stadium seating theater, in the dark,   with those nasty theater floors.   lol



OK...Plan B...Babysitter! LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

jillyb said:


> OK...Plan B...Babysitter! LOL





    First time Mom....  and super protective and attached.  And around here,   I don't really know a lot of people,   so it makes it difficult finding someone she's comfortable leaving looking after Gus.

  Better shot when we are in NJ,    but then she feels bad asking her Parents to look after Gus since they help out so much with so many things.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jillyb said:


> Definitely follow this advice!!! I didn't tiptoe around when my DD was a baby and she was always (and still is) a very good sleeper.  Her big thing is having a light on...if there's any light coming into her room she can't sleep!  I find that pretty funny since I used to keep a lamp on in her room when she was a baby so I could see when I had to stumble into her room for those middle of the night feedings!



This is hysterical.  My son can sleep through anything.  I bet, even to this day, I could probably just stick him near a freight train or vaccuum cleaner and he would fall asleep automatically.  Autonomic training at its best. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> And actually....
> 
> Seriously?   We brought the 4mo old baby to Disney,   complete with fireworks,  parades,  and loud attractions......  and the occasional loud table-side singers.   You honestly think we are worried about him be around loud situations?



Its not the awake time. . .its not being quiet around sleep time.  It works when you start them real young. . .All I had to do was put Brandon in the car and he would fall asleep. . .then we could go into the movies and watch whatever we wanted. . .he would sleep through it. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> First time Mom....  and super protective and attached.  And around here,   I don't really know a lot of people,   so it makes it difficult finding someone she's comfortable leaving looking after Gus.
> 
> Better shot when we are in NJ,    but then she feels bad asking her Parents to look after Gus since they help out so much with so many things.



I was not a big fan of sitters either.  Wouldn't leave him with my parents because they smoke, my aunt and uncle had two grandchildren already that they watched and my friends had never been around kids much.  His father's mom would watch him.  That was the best.  She was great, but we would have to drive at least an hour to have her.  That's a lot when all you want to do is go to the movies for a couple hours.


----------



## DCTooTall

Multiquote Darcy....  You're slacking.   



nurse.darcy said:


> This is hysterical.  My son can sleep through anything.  I bet, even to this day, I could probably just stick him near a freight train or vaccuum cleaner and he would fall asleep automatically.  Autonomic training at its best. . .lol.



  I guess our problem is mostly the curiousity.   He can sleep thru some noise if he wants too.  The problem is the wanting too.   If he stirs and seems something interesting (or someone),   he'll decide to stay awake so he can play.   If he stirs and doesn't see much he's interested in (like,   still being in the car),    he's just as likely to decide to go back to sleep.




nurse.darcy said:


> Its not the awake time. . .its not being quiet around sleep time.  It works when you start them real young. . .All I had to do was put Brandon in the car and he would fall asleep. . .then we could go into the movies and watch whatever we wanted. . .he would sleep through it. . .lol.



  Problem is Rachel doesn't currently have a "reliable" car.   So it's hard to do the "stick him in the car to nap" thing on a regular basis.  we'll do it on the weekends sometimes,   but during the week there isn't much opportunity with my going to work.


----------



## DisneyHeather

Hello everyone   I'm a 34 year old single mom to a beautiful 2 year old baby boy and we both love Disney.  He's been to DLR 3 times and WDW once with our next trip being in December to WDW.  I'm a DVC member.  

Just thought I'd say hi


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DisneyHeather said:


> Hello everyone   I'm a 34 year old single mom to a beautiful 2 year old baby boy and we both love Disney.  He's been to DLR 3 times and WDW once with our next trip being in December to WDW.  I'm a DVC member.
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi



Welcome Heather. Enjoy it here


Darcy. Are you still going next Friday to MK for 24h hour party?


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Its not the awake time. . .its not being quiet around sleep time.  It works when you start them real young. . .All I had to do was put Brandon in the car and he would fall asleep. . .then we could go into the movies and watch whatever we wanted. . .he would sleep through it. . .lol.



Just wanted to pop in!  I agree to get them used to sleeping with noise, my kid had too because if where we lived at the time (noisy street) and now she sleeps through anything.  But, I had been told over and over again to drive her in the car to put her to sleep, this works for a lot of kids, but never worked for her, she cried bloody murder in the car always, was torture for us both.  

So DC, figure out what works for you guys and Gus Gus!  The grow up too fast, enjoy all the little things while you can!  My boo is about to finish 3rd grade, where did the time go????


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Hi everyone! It has been a long time since I've been here. I hope everyone is well


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

taramoz said:


> Just wanted to pop in!  I agree to get them used to sleeping with noise, my kid had too because if where we lived at the time (noisy street) and now she sleeps through anything.  But, I had been told over and over again to drive her in the car to put her to sleep, this works for a lot of kids, but never worked for her, she cried bloody murder in the car always, was torture for us both.
> 
> So DC, figure out what works for you guys and Gus Gus!  The grow up too fast, enjoy all the little things while you can!  My boo is about to finish 3rd grade, where did the time go????



If you blink will miss alot of your live .


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Hi everyone! It has been a long time since I've been here. I hope everyone is well



Well hey you.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> First time Mom....  and super protective and attached.  And around here,   I don't really know a lot of people,   so it makes it difficult finding someone she's comfortable leaving looking after Gus.
> 
> Better shot when we are in NJ,    but then she feels bad asking her Parents to look after Gus since they help out so much with so many things.



ummm...HEEEELLLLOOO....what do you think the NJ in NJDiva stands for??!! just so you know I am awesome with other people's kids...which is why I have none of my own. I haven't seen a text come over my phone to see what I was doing....just sayin'...


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Welcome Heather. Enjoy it here
> 
> 
> Darcy. Are you still going next Friday to MK for 24h hour party?



No, sadly and happily.  My son will be in Jacksonville, so I am going to go see him.  I am sooooo excited.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyHeather said:


> Hello everyone   I'm a 34 year old single mom to a beautiful 2 year old baby boy and we both love Disney.  He's been to DLR 3 times and WDW once with our next trip being in December to WDW.  I'm a DVC member.
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink from the bar over there :,   and just have fun joining in the conversations around here.    We can have a bit of conversational ADD sometimes,   so don't worry if you fall behind or miss a part of the conversation since it's VERY easy to just jump into the middle of the current topic.  



taramoz said:


> Just wanted to pop in!  I agree to get them used to sleeping with noise, my kid had too because if where we lived at the time (noisy street) and now she sleeps through anything.  But, I had been told over and over again to drive her in the car to put her to sleep, this works for a lot of kids, but never worked for her, she cried bloody murder in the car always, was torture for us both.
> 
> So DC, figure out what works for you guys and Gus Gus!  The grow up too fast, enjoy all the little things while you can!  My boo is about to finish 3rd grade, where did the time go????



    I'm starting to wondering If I should add " & Gus-Gus advice" to the thread topic.   



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Hi everyone! It has been a long time since I've been here. I hope everyone is well



 back!  



NJDiva said:


> ummm...HEEEELLLLOOO....what do you think the NJ in NJDiva stands for??!! just so you know I am awesome with other people's kids...which is why I have none of my own. I haven't seen a text come over my phone to see what I was doing....just sayin'...



  You have my number.... and the standing offer to come hang out or meet Gus.    You are more than welcome to come meet Gus and spend some time with him (and us.    ) anytime.  

  I figure you'd probably prefer to meet Gus.... and Rachel for that matter....   Before we started calling you to come do us babysitting favors.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:


> No, sadly and happily.  My son will be in Jacksonville, so I am going to go see him.  I am sooooo excited.



Lol. Tell your son to come to Disney. I will give him a ride when I leave. 

Have fun here in Jax though!


----------



## Spyells

Hello. I'm 21 and single. I'm a huge Disney fan that's dying to visit Disney World someday. I hope I'm not crashing the party.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Spyells said:


> Hello. I'm 21 and single. I'm a huge Disney fan that's dying to visit Disney World someday. I hope I'm not crashing the party.



Welcome.  Feel free to jump right in.  We are kinda quiet over the weekends so expect conversation to pick up during the week.


----------



## Stitch47

Hi, everyone. Im kind of nervous to jump in here... but you all seem like a friendly bunch!  My name is Tracey, Im 29 years old and single.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Stitch47 said:


> Hi, everyone. I&#146;m kind of nervous to jump in here... but you all seem like a friendly bunch!  My name is Tracey, I&#146;m 29 years old and single.



Welcome Tracy. Enjoy it here.


----------



## Stitch47

Thank you, Josh!


----------



## amfie928

Anyone going to be in WDW Sept 9-15?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

amfie928 said:


> Anyone going to be in WDW Sept 9-15?



I'm gonna be there the 13th-15 for the LTM at HS where it's open till 1am on the 13th. Then stay the rest of weekend.


----------



## shortnsassy730

Hi All! I'm Tasha! I've been stalking the boards for about a week just thought I would say hi. I'm 31 from Alabama!


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be there the 13th-15 for the LTM at HS where it's open till 1am on the 13th. Then stay the rest of weekend.



That's the reason I picked that week! Solely for the Villains! We will have to meet up! Not sure if I can stay up til 1am  but will definitely be there for sure!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

shortnsassy730 said:


> Hi All! I'm Tasha! I've been stalking the boards for about a week just thought I would say hi. I'm 31 from Alabama!



Hi Tasha. Welcome aboard!

And amfie I'm down with that. Love doing meet up


----------



## shortnsassy730

I am actually doing my first solo trip for Friday the 13th at DHS!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

shortnsassy730 said:


> I am actually doing my first solo trip for Friday the 13th at DHS!



Awesome. Seems like we will have a little group going.


----------



## beachphotog

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm gonna be there the 13th-15 for the LTM at HS where it's open till 1am on the 13th. Then stay the rest of weekend.



I'll be there, too. Going from 9/11-9/16. Started as wanting to be there for the Villains thing at DHS turned into a trip with MNSSHP and possibly the vinyl trading event. But mostly to drink in places I've never drank in before.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I finally got the official word on the Company Picnic at Hershey on 6/29.   Unfortunately it looks like they are limiting the number of extra ticket sets we can purchase this year,   so I'm not sure if I'll be able to hook people up this year.  (Rachel's friends and family get dibs if they want to join us.).   Hopefully I'll know by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 2.That being said....  There are several discounts available for tickets thru the usual channels.    Anybody think they'd like to join in the traditional Hershey meet this year?   Saturday june 29th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Honestly I'm really not sure what our plans are for this trip at this point.  I think it's mostly going to end up depending upon what kind of Military Discount her parents can hook us up with since the cruise and wedding are going to be HUGE drains on my funding for this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss going to the movies.



1. seriously ?? I understand rachel and maybe even her parents getting dibs on tickets, but you are putting her friends before those who have attended both hershey meets thus far..  ???   


2.I'd love to be there on the 29th, however unless budget is passed I'll be working 


3.  military discount really isn't that great.

​


----------



## Spyells

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome.  Feel free to jump right in.  We are kinda quiet over the weekends so expect conversation to pick up during the week.



Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Top of the morning everyone  countdown to the Jersey Shore bars has begun.


----------



## goofyfigment

Disneyandphilliesfan said:
			
		

> Top of the morning everyone  countdown to the Jersey Shore bars has begun.



We did a drive thru of seaside and its looking good! Looking forward to our annual trip


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. Rumor has it that Transformers will be in soft opening tho weekend. I think it's gonna happen. You have Sea World opening its new land "Antarctica," Disney with its "Monstrous Party." So I can see Universal trying to bring some people over with Transformers. All I can say is PLEASE! I'm gonna be in town anyway!


----------



## MICKEY88

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Rumor has it that Transformers will be in soft opening tho weekend. I think it's gonna happen. You have Sea World opening its new land "Antarctica," Disney with its "Monstrous Party." So I can see Universal trying to bring some people over with Transformers. All I can say is PLEASE! I'm gonna be in town anyway!



Universal just raised their prices, so transformers would be a good draw


----------



## DCTooTall

Spyells said:


> Hello. I'm 21 and single. I'm a huge Disney fan that's dying to visit Disney World someday. I hope I'm not crashing the party.





Stitch47 said:


> Hi, everyone. Im kind of nervous to jump in here... but you all seem like a friendly bunch!  My name is Tracey, Im 29 years old and single.





shortnsassy730 said:


> Hi All! I'm Tasha! I've been stalking the boards for about a week just thought I would say hi. I'm 31 from Alabama!



 to the group!  We always love having new people join in around here,   so feel free to pull up a stool,  pour yourself a drink (Our resident bartender is away for the summer  ),  and jump right into the conversation.  




jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hi Tasha. Welcome aboard!
> 
> And amfie I'm down with that. Love doing meet up





shortnsassy730 said:


> I am actually doing my first solo trip for Friday the 13th at DHS!





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Awesome. Seems like we will have a little group going.



 Josh,   Would you like me to add details for this little impromtu meet on the first post?   Figure it's looking like we've got enough people who just happened to be down there that weekend that it might be worth keeping track of and maybe making "official" to help everyone hook up.  



MICKEY88 said:


> 1. seriously ?? I understand rachel and maybe even her parents getting dibs on tickets, but you are putting her friends before those who have attended both hershey meets thus far..  ???
> 
> 
> 2.I'd love to be there on the 29th, however unless budget is passed I'll be working
> 
> 
> 3.  military discount really isn't that great.
> 
> ​





1.  I'm Pretty sure I'd end up with at least 1 or 2 tickets after her friends,   so obviously a  and Diva would likely get first dibs on them....

2.  Tell them to quit their *****in' and get to work then.   You have things to do,   and Pirate ride's to enjoy! 

3.  Specifically we are thinking the special Military Salute tickets.....assuming the promo gets extended again.   Her parents will be down the start of our Disney days [they are bringing Gus down after we go on our cruise],   so her dad who is the retired Military member would be there to activate them.


----------



## GILL635

Hey Guys

Another party crasher if thats ok ?

Single 32 and in the UK - seriously wishing I was in FL right now though.

I'll be pouring myself a drink anyways, bad day at the office 

xx


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Sure DC. You can add it. I don't mind being the planner for it.  And welcome Gill.


----------



## DCTooTall

GILL635 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Another party crasher if thats ok ?
> 
> Single 32 and in the UK - seriously wishing I was in FL right now though.
> 
> I'll be pouring myself a drink anyways, bad day at the office
> 
> xx



 to the group!   Of course we don't mind having someone else join in around here!   



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Sure DC. You can add it. I don't mind being the planner for it.  And welcome Gill.



  Done, and Done.

  I've also added some placeholders for the 2 traditional official annual meets.    For the big Disney Meet during F&W,   now we just need to get the dates locked down so we can start actually keeping track of who's attending this year.


  Darcy...  Still think you can plan/organize the meet?   or would you like to relinquish the planner job due to your existing Wedding planning duties?   [totally understandable,  and I'm sure we can find someone else who'd be willing to jump in and organize this thing]


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I can do the official meet as well if Darcy doesn't want to


----------



## amfie928

I hope there will be lots of people at HS on 9/13...should be a fun time!  I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I can do the official meet as well if Darcy doesn't want to



  I'll keep that in mind.


Darcy?



amfie928 said:


> I hope there will be lots of people at HS on 9/13...should be a fun time!  I look forward to meeting everyone!



 Josh is a great guy,   so you should have fun either way.   

   I'm not sure how many of us will be down during that time since most of us tend to travel down between the end of September and Early November for F&W or the RundDisney Events that bookend F&W now.   But honestly,    As we've discovered over the years at the regional meets and small gettogethers we've had,    You don't really need a large group to have a blast with this crowd and a meet.   Sometimes the smaller groups can be even more entertaining simply because you get to know each other better and can joke around a lot more.


----------



## amfie928

Small or large it should be fun...and get me away from my crazy family! It was supposed to be a solo trip. Then Mom joined up...then brother, sil, 2 nieces and nephew and sil's mom...then other bro and fiance...

I may need a large cocktail and time away by the time Friday 13th rolls around!!


----------



## DCTooTall

amfie928 said:


> Small or large it should be fun...and get me away from my crazy family! It was supposed to be a solo trip. Then Mom joined up...then brother, sil, 2 nieces and nephew and sil's mom...then other bro and fiance...
> 
> I may need a large cocktail and time away by the time Friday 13th rolls around!!



Just Remember.....

 the Bartenders at the Tune Inn are amazing... And have treated members of this group very well over the years.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   Of course we don't mind having someone else join in around here!
> 
> 
> 
> Done, and Done.
> 
> I've also added some placeholders for the 2 traditional official annual meets.    For the big Disney Meet during F&W,   now we just need to get the dates locked down so we can start actually keeping track of who's attending this year.
> 
> 
> Darcy...  Still think you can plan/organize the meet?   or would you like to relinquish the planner job due to your existing Wedding planning duties?   [totally understandable,  and I'm sure we can find someone else who'd be willing to jump in and organize this thing]



check post 1189, I think Darcy already stated she needss to back out of planning due to wedding planning consuming her time


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I'm Pretty sure I'd end up with at least 1 or 2 tickets after her friends,   so obviously a  and Diva would likely get first dibs on them....
> 
> 2.  Tell them to quit their *****in' and get to work then.   You have things to do,   and Pirate ride's to enjoy!
> 
> 3.  Specifically we are thinking the special Military Salute tickets.....assuming the promo gets extended again.   Her parents will be down the start of our Disney days [they are bringing Gus down after we go on our cruise],   so her dad who is the retired Military member would be there to activate them.



2. you have that backwards, it's the Diva that enjoys riding the Pyrate.


----------



## wendy1974

Wendy here! I'm a 38 year old female from Louisiana. I'll be in WDW for the TOT 10 miler and F&W of course!  I'm hoping to find some others who will be there too . Sorry to crash...


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> 2. you have that backwards, it's the Diva that enjoys riding the Pyrate.



OMG I can't believe you said that!! actually I can but that's besides the point! and for the record you know that ride kills me every time... I have no idea how the 2 of you talk me into going on it.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> check post 1189, I think Darcy already stated she needss to back out of planning due to wedding planning consuming her time



  I remembered that post....  but it seemed to be more of a statement of "OMG! What have I gotten myself into",   instead of an outright reliquishing the role.    I didn't want to just assume she didn't want to do it and tell someone else to take over,   but knew she likely did want out,   So I figured I'd officially ask/over to take it off her plate.




MICKEY88 said:


> 2. you have that backwards, it's the Diva that enjoys riding the Pyrate.



  I knew what I said.   Are you telling me that you wouldn't enjoy that too?  



wendy1974 said:


> Wendy here! I'm a 38 year old female from Louisiana. I'll be in WDW for the TOT 10 miler and F&W of course!  I'm hoping to find some others who will be there too . Sorry to crash...



 to the group!   No need to apologize,   we always love it when new people join in the fun around here....



NJDiva said:


> OMG I can't believe you said that!! actually I can but that's besides the point! and for the record you know that ride kills me every time... I have no idea how the 2 of you talk me into going on it.



  You know you like it.   The ride is just too entertaining to pass up.

also.....


  Peer Pressure.


----------



## Stitch47

Thank you so much for the welcome, DC!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I can do the official meet as well if Darcy doesn't want to



Please take over. . .I am still arguing with my caterer who insists I do a buffet even though I told her a thousand times I hate buffets and want a plated meal. . .lol.  Oh, and apparently I will be at Disney on Friday evening.  I will text you when we are in the parks.  




DCTooTall said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> Darcy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to relinquish my post to Josh who actually has time for this kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Remember.....
> 
> the Bartenders at the Tune Inn are amazing... And have treated members of this group very well over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bartenders at the Tune Inn are my favorite. . .though there are a couple at big river grille that give them a run for their money. . .
> 
> 
> 
> MICKEY88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> check post 1189, I think Darcy already stated she needss to back out of planning due to wedding planning consuming her time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, that is true. . .the wedding is all-consuming.  I never planned one before. . .I have planned broker conferences for over 2000 attendees but  planning a wedding for less than a hundred attendees is nerve-wracking. . .just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICKEY88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. you have that backwards, it's the Diva that enjoys riding the Pyrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. . .keeping my mouth shut on this one. . .
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered that post....  but it seemed to be more of a statement of "OMG! What have I gotten myself into",   instead of an outright reliquishing the role.    I didn't want to just assume she didn't want to do it and tell someone else to take over,   but knew she likely did want out,   So I figured I'd officially ask/over to take it off her plate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I definitely want out but Josh has graciously agreed to take over. . .awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the welcome, DC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to you and all the new peeps hanging out. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and DC, I get the multiquote. . .I was just lazy. . .see, I got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Do you have my number?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Please take over. . .I am still arguing with my caterer who insists I do a buffet even though I told her a thousand times I hate buffets and want a plated meal. . .lol.  Oh, and apparently I will be at Disney on Friday evening.  I will text you when we are in the parks.
> 
> I am happy to relinquish my post to Josh who actually has time for this kind of stuff.



Josh.... Consider yourself officially crowned at the planner for the 2013 SSC F&W Dismeet (Or Meets if you wanna go with that idea of multiple meets).

   First order of business.....  We really need to peg down the date so we can start actually figuring out who's gonna be there and travel arrangements can be made and locked in.



nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, the bartenders at the Tune Inn are my favorite. . .though there are a couple at big river grille that give them a run for their money. . .



  my comment was mostly due to the fact the 9/13 peeps will be doing HS for the Villians stuff,   so I was telling them where to get their tasty HS Beverages.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you, that is true. . .the wedding is all-consuming.  I never planned one before. . .I have planned broker conferences for over 2000 attendees but  planning a wedding for less than a hundred attendees is nerve-wracking. . .just saying.



  What are you talking about?  Planning the Wedding is easy.

   "Whatever you want honey.  You can do whatever you want honey.  Just tell me when to show up sweetie."  





nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and DC, I get the multiquote. . .I was just lazy. . .see, I got it.



Lazy?  In the SSC?!!?


   ok.... I can buy that.


----------



## Brocktoon

Whew, step away for a little bit, and find we have a bunch of new folks jumping in.

 Another  to all the new DISers dropping in!



DCTooTall said:


> Josh.... Consider yourself officially crowned at the planner for the 2013 SSC F&W Dismeet (Or Meets if you wanna go with that idea of multiple meets).
> 
> First order of business.....  We really need to peg down the date so we can start actually figuring out who's gonna be there and travel arrangements can be made and locked in.



Due to airfare, work schedule, and Ft Wilderness booking, I already had to lock in on 10/23 - 10/31 ... so you know what week I'm hinting towards   I'm probably bringing down about 3 cases of good craft brew if that helps sweeten the pot


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yay!! I'm important. Lol. I will get the dates soon.


----------



## goofyfigment

Woohoo josh is important lol

I'm gonna try to make it back down in October but it all depends on work


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yay!! I'm important. Lol. I will get the dates soon.





Of course you are important!  You are one of the Cool kids in the SSC!   



And if that wasn't enough to guarantee your being worthy of attention,   You can always think of it this way.   "You are a Straight guy,  on the DIS,  with a genuine love of Disney,   and who actually contributes and talks to people.".     With the Male/Female ratio around here,    that alone pretty much guarantees you'll be popular.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DCTooTall said:


> Of course you are important!  You are one of the Cool kids in the SSC!
> 
> And if that wasn't enough to guarantee your being worthy of attention,   You can always think of it this way.   "You are a Straight guy,  on the DIS,  with a genuine love of Disney,   and who actually contributes and talks to people.".     With the Male/Female ratio around here,    that alone pretty much guarantees you'll be popular.



Man. They are all located up north. Lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Man. They are all located up north. Lol.



You live in Florida.  EVERYONE lives up North.   

Also....  you live in Florida.   Disney,  which people are going to anyways,   is in your virtual backyard.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DCTooTall said:


> You live in Florida.  EVERYONE lives up North.
> 
> Also....  you live in Florida.   Disney,  which people are going to anyways,   is in your virtual backyard.



Lol. Well. Not if they live in Miami. I'm in north FL.


----------



## goofyfigment

I wish I could get transferred to our Florida office but I think because I'm more than willing to go they will keep me in PA


----------



## wendy1974

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yay!! I'm important. Lol. I will get the dates soon.



I'll be there October 4th-9th so I'll watch for the dates in case y'all happen to be there at the same time


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Man. They are all located up north. Lol.



There are SOME things up North that are worth the trip  Just don't make it in February!


----------



## want2bminnie

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yay!! I'm important. Lol. I will get the dates soon.



Are you thinking of just one meetup during F&W?
Just curious if there may be more than one weekend included.
My dates are not firm yet so I'm hoping I can make it


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> You live in Florida.  EVERYONE lives up North.
> 
> Also....  you live in Florida.   Disney,  which people are going to anyways,   is in your virtual backyard.



Everyone lives up North?


----------



## DefLepard

taramoz said:


> Everyone lives up North?



Some live North and West at the same time


----------



## Brocktoon

Speaking of you southern folks, have any of you encountered those 'crazy ants' yet. We don't have to worry about them in the north, but I've been seeing in the news that the crazy ants are taking over the fire ant territory. They may not sting like fire ants, but the news reports say the crazy ants take over areas in houses in huge number, and have a habit of destroying electrical equipment ... sounds lovely  Don't know if it's all hype, or are they becoming a serious issue?


----------



## shortnsassy730

No crazy ants in Alabama lol. 

Me and a couple of my girlfriends will be down for Food and Wine Oct 19-27th!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yea. I have no clue about any crazy ants. Lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. Well. Not if they live in Miami. I'm in north FL.



  .....

  Ok...  so you get a SMALL percentage of potential people to the south....

now you're just nitpicking.  




want2bminnie said:


> Are you thinking of just one meetup during F&W?
> Just curious if there may be more than one weekend included.
> My dates are not firm yet so I'm hoping I can make it



 Dunno yet.   We seem to have one group showing up around the beginning of October.... and another group planning on showing up at the end of October.      Someone suggested having 2 meets at one point and that idea seemed somewhat popular....  So It'll ultimately depend on what "The Official Planner(tm)" decides he wants to do.  



taramoz said:


> Everyone lives up North?





DefLepard said:


> Some live North and West at the same time





What he said.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. Just looking at when people are gonna e in Disney to schedule the meet. I see a lot of late October. How does 24th-26th sound?


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Just looking at when people are gonna e in Disney to schedule the meet. I see a lot of late October. How does 24th-26th sound?




Works for me....   But I also won't be able to attend much due to the Honeymoon,  so I'll defer to the "singles" of the group.  


  for the Record.... we are doing HHN on the 24th,   and then moving to our timeshare (and meeting up with Rachel's family,  who will be bringing Gus down with them after our cruise) on the 25th.


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm trying to get there for the last weekend in October but more for hhn


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hopefully we can get a nice group to do HHN.


----------



## goofyfigment

That would be awesome


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

HHN is a blast and I would love to do it again so maybe I will join you guys there if you want company.


----------



## taramoz

goofyfigment said:


> I'm trying to get there for the last weekend in October but more for hhn



Why don't we get a list together of who is going and when in October?  That way if any of us are there at the same time but not for the official "meet" we can plan some smaller meet ups?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Why don't we get a list together of who is going and when in October?  That way if any of us are there at the same time but not for the official "meet" we can plan some smaller meet ups?



I can definitely keep track of that on the first post if you guys would like me too.



  Just give the word...


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Why don't we get a list together of who is going and when in October?  That way if any of us are there at the same time but not for the official "meet" we can plan some smaller meet ups?





DCTooTall said:


> I can definitely keep track of that on the first post if you guys would like me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Just give the word...



Actually I think Grease is the word!!! 
Tag! you're it!

The Diva is looking to be there 10/18-24


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Just checked into my hotel!! Time for dinner at Va Napoli then rest up for the 24 hour party


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I can definitely keep track of that on the first post if you guys would like me too.
> 
> Just give the word...



Oct 11-15 for me in case anyone is there!


----------



## Brocktoon

Havin fun with the multi-quotes ...



shortnsassy730 said:


> No crazy ants in Alabama lol.


 


jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yea. I have no clue about any crazy ants. Lol.


 
I figure the crazy ants may be more hype than anything. But you can do a web search on them ... I don't want any crazy ants hitching back up north with me from FL

I just have to deal with cicada killers up here in the summer months. They look like huge killer mutant wasps, but they are suprisingly docile and almost never sting (unless you're a cicada or another male killer). They do burrow though, and tear the heck out of my lawn every summer.



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Just looking at when people are gonna e in Disney to schedule the meet. I see a lot of late October. How does 24th-26th sound?


 
Works for me



taramoz said:


> Why don't we get a list together of who is going and when in October? That way if any of us are there at the same time but not for the official "meet" we can plan some smaller meet ups?


 
Sounds like a plan. October is a huge month for adults visiting WDW, and as we get closer to Oct, I think we'll see a decent spread of folks heading down over the various weeks. 

** 10/23 - 10/31 for Brocktoon **


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Just checked into my hotel!! Time for dinner at Va Napoli then rest up for the 24 hour party



Enjoy, I'm very jealous


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Via Napoli is legit. Like. One of the best restaurants I've had at Disney. Top 5 IMO. 

Yatchsman

Cali Grill

Flying Fish

Via Napoli

Still need to have Narcoosees, Citricos and Artist Point. This are my top 3 places i wanna try. Other than V&A. Bit I'm waiting till I have someone special to enjoy that with.


----------



## goofyfigment

Ate at via Napoli when I was there for Xmas, froze at the outside table but it was so worth it.


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Via Napoli is legit. Like. One of the best restaurants I've had at Disney. Top 5 IMO.
> 
> Yatchsman
> 
> Cali Grill
> 
> Flying Fish
> 
> Via Napoli
> 
> Still need to have Narcoosees, Citricos and Artist Point. This are my top 3 places i wanna try. Other than V&A. Bit I'm waiting till I have someone special to enjoy that with.



Other than via Napoli and Cali grill I still need to try them all!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

goofyfigment said:


> Ate at via Napoli when I was there for Xmas, froze at the outside table but it was so worth it.



Lol. On a day like today, you will melt.


----------



## goofyfigment

I would so take the heat over that ridiculous 32 degree weather lol


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> I would so take the heat over that ridiculous 32 degree weather lol



Puhlease! 32 degrees is the sign to open the windows and leave the coat unzipped!


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> Puhlease! 32 degrees is the sign to open the windows and leave the coat unzipped!



Not when you came from PA looking for the sun lol


----------



## amfie928

I'm only the next state over... maybe 32 is a bit early but after this winter if it hit 42 I was walking out with a hoodie!


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> I'm only the next state over... maybe 32 is a bit early but after this winter if it hit 42 I was walking out with a hoodie!



Same here. I was so not prepared for 32 all we had were hoodies. You know its bad when you need your ice scraper and the TV advises you to wrap your trees lol


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I ate to much and with the heat I just left. Lol. Gonna just watch some Netflix and chill before tomorrow. Up bright and early

Follow me on Instagram for 24 hour fun! Jagfanjosh


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> I ate to much and with the heat I just left. Lol. Gonna just watch some Netflix and chill before tomorrow. Up bright and early
> 
> Follow me on Instagram for 24 hour fun! Jagfanjosh



Going to find you now, I will live vicariously thru you


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> I ate to much and with the heat I just left. Lol. Gonna just watch some Netflix and chill before tomorrow. Up bright and early
> 
> Follow me on Instagram for 24 hour fun! Jagfanjosh



Me too!


----------



## wendy1974

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Via Napoli is legit. Like. One of the best restaurants I've had at Disney. Top 5 IMO.
> 
> Yatchsman
> 
> Cali Grill
> 
> Flying Fish
> 
> Via Napoli
> 
> Still need to have Narcoosees, Citricos and Artist Point. This are my top 3 places i wanna try. Other than V&A. Bit I'm waiting till I have someone special to enjoy that with.



I ate there for the first time Feb. 2012 before the Princess Half Marathon. Had an excuse to "Carb Up"! 

If y'all are making a list please add me to October 4th-9th. Thanks!


----------



## wendy1974

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I ate to much and with the heat I just left. Lol. Gonna just watch some Netflix and chill before tomorrow. Up bright and early
> 
> Follow me on Instagram for 24 hour fun! Jagfanjosh



I'm jealous so I'm gonna follow on Twitter so I can live vicariously through you tomorrow while I'm at work


----------



## Spyells

Hello, everyone. Did you hear about Universal Studios Orlando expanding their Simpsons area? (they aren't just expanding WWoHP)


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Waiting in mine for the monorail! People still don't understand to take the resort one of the express is full.


----------



## nurse.darcy

24 Hrs of Disney Magic starts in exactly 23 minutes. . .I wish I could be there now.  Gotta work today then head out.  Woo Hoo.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:


> 24 Hrs of Disney Magic starts in exactly 23 minutes. . .I wish I could be there now.  Gotta work today then head out.  Woo Hoo.



18 mins now! Lol. I will have video of the opening show on my Facebook/Twitter.


----------



## ortholablady

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Waiting in mine for the monorail! People still don't understand to take the resort one of the express is full.



And don't tell them Josh!  haha!


----------



## DefLepard

▒ DefLepard & DGF 10/14 - 10/17 ▒

♪ 
♫

☺ F&W Fest ♥

Would love to see the Go-Go's on 09/30 - 10/01


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Ha. Went to Monsters Inc Laugh Floor twice. First time I was the guy who had buy everyone churros. Second time they told me to get up ad dance. So I did Gangham Style and had the whole theater cracking up. They made me dance for like 5 mins. Then on the way out, everyone was giving me high fives.


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Ha. Went to Monsters Inc Laugh Floor twice. First time I was the guy who had buy everyone churros. Second time they told me to get up ad dance. So I did Gangham Style and had the whole theater cracking up. They made me dance for like 5 mins. Then on the way out, everyone was giving me high fives.



Awesome. One year my ex was the one they wanted to dance, he just refused and gave me dirty looks.  So wheres my churro!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

goofyfigment said:


> Awesome. One year my ex was the one they wanted to dance, he just refused and gave me dirty looks.  So wheres my churro!



Lol. It's waiting for you at the churro cart.


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Lol. It's waiting for you at the churro cart.



Hopefully its still there in 28 days


----------



## DCTooTall

Looks like I'm putting dates on the first post....


Meh... I'm lazy.  I'll do it later today.... (if I remember.    )    



NJDiva said:


> Actually I think Grease is the word!!!
> Tag! you're it!
> 
> The Diva is looking to be there 10/18-24



 Heh.... You are leaving the day we get off our Cruise.    I'm thinking you need to extend your trip a couple days.  



Spyells said:


> Hello, everyone. Did you hear about Universal Studios Orlando expanding their Simpsons area? (they aren't just expanding WWoHP)



 Not just the Simpsons area.    They also are opening up Transformers (officially) in about a month....  and there are already rumors that as soon as they are done with the Simpsons area "Enhancement"  [not sure I'd realy call it worthy of the term expansion],   That they are heading over ahd starting some work around the Jurassic Park area of IOA since the next film is coming out in a couple years.   Among the rumors I heard (and I'm not following them closely) include an enhancement of the Discovery Center,  and a possible mine train type coaster.





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Waiting in mine for the monorail! People still don't understand to take the resort one of the express is full.



Pshaw....   Ferry.    I've kinda given up on the Monorails.    They just get too crowded, stink,  potentially break down,  and overall just aren't worth the hassle anymore.    At least,   during times of any sort of crowd.


----------



## Akwafunk

Hi All. Darkside Pass holder here with an October Birthday who's never done HHN. Would love to get in on a meet-up.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I did it guys and gals. Opened the park at 6am. Closed it at 6am the next day.


----------



## want2bminnie

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I did it guys and gals. Opened the park at 6am. Closed it at 6am the next day.



Woo hoo! 

Congrats! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## DefLepard

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I did it guys and gals. Opened the park at 6am. Closed it at 6am the next day.



Awesome  Congrats, any pictures ?

How crowded was it around 3 am ? 

 I would have rode the PeopleMover and took a nap...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I have pictures on my Instagram. Jagfanjosh


----------



## DIS_MERI

8 days to FL, 9 days to Disney here....11 people (4 adults and 7 kids from 3-16), 6 have never been to Disney.  1 of those thinks I am going to over-plan our days and kill all the fun (and of course that's the one I married ), the others are willing to trust that I can plan enough to make sure we enjoy it   We are doing 2 beach days, surprising the kids with a night in a 2 bedroom at AKL Kidiani for our last night (2 adults and 2 kids aren't staying the night for that, but will hanging out for part of the check-in day to see how cool it is before they start their 16 hour drive back; our 7 are flying).  Can't wait!


----------



## Stitch47

Gosh, you guys are all so lucky making plans for this year! Between taking over an additional share of the mortgage, home improvements and my brothers wedding, its looking like late 2014 or even early 2015 before I get to go back! 

Hopefully you guys will still happily be planning meets at that time!  lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I did it guys and gals. Opened the park at 6am. Closed it at 6am the next day.



Josh, so sorry we didn't get to meet up.  Through many comedies of error we ended up with 3 dead cell phones, one dead camera and barely any pics.  Let me ask you. . .were you in line to get your pic taken with Mickey and Minnie sometime around 11 or so?  I kept thinking I was seeing you but my memory of October is sketchy at best. . .lol.  I also thought I saw you one other time, but please don't ask me to remember. . .around 4 a.m. I had been up over 24 hours. . .those last two hours were killer. . .being at MK with the sun rising is totally surreal, especially when you know you have been there all night.  Awesome.  Didn't like the change of the "kiss goodnight".  There were a lot of people milling around the castle that missed the "special" one at the train station.  Oh well, we had a ball.  Wish they would have done a bit more merchandising though.  Tee Shirts, cupcakes, special "mocktails", funky hats and glow stuff all nice. . .but ya know?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> 8 days to FL, 9 days to Disney here....11 people (4 adults and 7 kids from 3-16), 6 have never been to Disney.  1 of those thinks I am going to over-plan our days and kill all the fun (and of course that's the one I married ), the others are willing to trust that I can plan enough to make sure we enjoy it   We are doing 2 beach days, surprising the kids with a night in a 2 bedroom at AKL Kidiani for our last night (2 adults and 2 kids aren't staying the night for that, but will hanging out for part of the check-in day to see how cool it is before they start their 16 hour drive back; our 7 are flying).  Can't wait!



Your Hubby will get it when its all over.  That's a lot of people to corral.  For me its 6 max.  After that you are on your own to make sure you are with us or not. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DefLepard said:


> Awesome  Congrats, any pictures ?
> 
> How crowded was it around 3 am ?
> 
> I would have rode the PeopleMover and took a nap...



So we got in around 7:15 p.m.  The crowds were horrid but not as bad as they got between 8:15 and 11 p.m.  According to some guests we talked to.  . .it was a "level 2" capacity crowd with closure during those times.  No AP holders, no off site guests being allowed in.  Only resort guests.  A level three I have not seen before but I think its limited to only Disney Resort guests. . .not even Swalfin guests get in.  We actually tried to exit to the beginning of Main Street at one point to retrieve our hoodies (it was getting a bit breezy and chilly).  It took nearly 30 minutes to do that. . .and we started at Tomorrowland Terrace.  Crazy stuff.  About midnight or thereafter the crowd thinned and most attractions were a walk on at that point.  We got the special cupcake, a coupon for the special tee (they ran out early), and got to ride some rides.  It was a good night.  Seeing Mickey and Minnie in Jammies was awesome. . .

Sunrise was the best though. . .surreal.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yea. I had a fast pass for Mickey. I think I used it around 11. I was rocking the Sully hat


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yea. I had a fast pass for Mickey. I think I used it around 11. I was rocking the Sully hat



OMG, I may have seen you in the fast pass line with us.  We used ours around that same time.  I had been up more than 20 hours by then and was being dragged around the park for comic relief at that point. . .though a couple coffees later I was ms. hyper. . .lol.  Thank God for espresso drinks.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I may have seen you in the fast pass line with us.  We used ours around that same time.  I had been up more than 20 hours by then and was being dragged around the park for comic relief at that point. . .though a couple coffees later I was ms. hyper. . .lol.  Thank God for espresso drinks.



Lol. Should have shouted! I still had a decent time. Solo most of the night, but with my Instagram followers I kept on plowing forward. 

HS was PACKED today. Saw the Hoopla last night. But dang. Today. I don't even know. I got there at 745. Park opened at 730. Got FP for TSMM return between 12:10-1:10 rode it (horrible score) saw Darth Maul and Jango Fett. Got front row for Motorcade (up on my YouTube if anyone wants to see it) ate ate Brow Derby. Tried to use my FP the FP line was almost to One Mans Dream!! They said 45 mins!!! I wanted to see Warwick Davis show so I skipped it. Standby said 120mins but I saw no one in it. Apparently everyone was on the FP line even if they didn't have them. I have no clue. Anyway WD was awesome. Loved it. After that I saw the Padawan Jedi challenge. Then just gave up an left. Everything was 50+ mins. I really wanted to meet Vader, Chewie and Chip and Dale(my favorites) as Ewoks but forget it those lines.  Next year or I will drive down for a day best week or so. 

Oh. Meet a couple of Jawas. They were great. I kept doing the sound they make in the movie and they would look at me and dance. They were trading things. Someone traded them chips and got fruit snacks. Another kid traded a box of cereal for something that looked like RAM from a computer except plastic. I tried to trade a towel. They just looked at me and walked off. Lol. Then they grabbed a kid who was misbehaving and started auctioning him off.  Other than Chip and Dale at the 24 hour party, best character experience  ever. 

I will have more write ups later. Including 24 hour party fun if people wanna hear.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. Should have shouted! I still had a decent time. Solo most of the night, but with my Instagram followers I kept on plowing forward.
> 
> HS was PACKED today. Saw the Hoopla last night. But dang. Today. I don't even know. I got there at 745. Park opened at 730. Got FP for TSMM return between 12:10-1:10 rode it (horrible score) saw Darth Maul and Jango Fett. Got front row for Motorcade (up on my YouTube if anyone wants to see it) ate ate Brow Derby. Tried to use my FP the FP line was almost to One Mans Dream!! They said 45 mins!!! I wanted to see Warwick Davis show so I skipped it. Standby said 120mins but I saw no one in it. Apparently everyone was on the FP line even if they didn't have them. I have no clue. Anyway WD was awesome. Loved it. After that I saw the Padawan Jedi challenge. Then just gave up an left. Everything was 50+ mins. I really wanted to meet Vader, Chewie and Chip and Dale(my favorites) as Ewoks but forget it those lines.  Next year or I will drive down for a day best week or so.
> 
> Oh. Meet a couple of Jawas. They were great. I kept doing the sound they make in the movie and they would look at me and dance. They were trading things. Someone traded them chips and got fruit snacks. Another kid traded a box of cereal for something that looked like RAM from a computer except plastic. I tried to trade a towel. They just looked at me and walked off. Lol. Then they grabbed a kid who was misbehaving and started auctioning him off.  Other than Chip and Dale at the 24 hour party, best character experience  ever.
> 
> I will have more write ups later. Including 24 hour party fun if people wanna hear.



Oh man, I should have said something.  I was pretty sure it was you but I was sooooooo tired.  I hated that I forgot my car charger and that my phone died.  There was three of us.  Four is better for rides and we did some of that, though we were really mostly paying attention to the special stuff for the Monsters Inc University promo.  Had a blast though.  Just sayin.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh man, I should have said something.  I was pretty sure it was you but I was sooooooo tired.  I hated that I forgot my car charger and that my phone died.  There was three of us.  Four is better for rides and we did some of that, though we were really mostly paying attention to the special stuff for the Monsters Inc University promo.  Had a blast though.  Just sayin.



I still had fun. I did the dance party. Meet characters and a few other things. I did the rides in the morning.


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I still had fun. I did the dance party. Meet characters and a few other things. I did the rides in the morning.



So jealous!  I bet it was fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I still had fun. I did the dance party. Meet characters and a few other things. I did the rides in the morning.



That's about what we did.  Character meet and greets in the evening, rides in the morning.  Watched the Good Night Kiss and then meandered out of the park.  It was so surreal to watch the sun rise as we were leaving instead of arriving. . .lol.  Awesome.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

The theme of my cold Jersey Shore weekend.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So, since I have SO much free time; I was looking at some dates for the meet. 24th is Friday, 25th is Saturday, 26th is Sunday. So how about Saturday 25th as the official meet? Once again, a lot of people will be there during that time; us locals can come up or down and meet if we are able. I'm sure we can even get a HHN or MNSSHP meet in there as well during that time. Thoughts everyone?


----------



## goofyfigment

Fingers crossed I'll be there that weekend for HHN


----------



## DCTooTall

OK Guys,  It's official...    June 29th for the Hershey meet.   I'll update the first post with some details.

I know the Diva is coming,   as am I and Rachel (and Gus   ).   The  won't know until closer to the meet if he'll be able to make it.

Sooooo.... Anyone else interested in Joining us at the hershey meet?   I may also have an extra discounted ticket + meal deal ticket  or two I can get if you are interested and let me know by Wednesday.

Feel free to PM or hit me up here.




Akwafunk said:


> Hi All. Darkside Pass holder here with an October Birthday who's never done HHN. Would love to get in on a meet-up.



 HHN is an awesome experience.  Definitely not for kids though as I'd saw it can have a very STRONG PG-13 or even R rating due to the content of the event.  (not to mention the drink booths every 100 ft.    )




jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I did it guys and gals. Opened the park at 6am. Closed it at 6am the next day.



  Wow.... 

  Then again...  I've also woken up,  driven to an airport 1hr away from me,  flown to Orlando on a 7am flight...  Visited EPCOT during F&W and MGM [until closing],   checked into a resort,  changed,   and then closed out Universal Citywalks's clubs,   and then "post gamed" back at the resort....

  THAT was a long day.   



DIS_MERI said:


> 8 days to FL, 9 days to Disney here....11 people (4 adults and 7 kids from 3-16), 6 have never been to Disney.  1 of those thinks I am going to over-plan our days and kill all the fun (and of course that's the one I married ), the others are willing to trust that I can plan enough to make sure we enjoy it   We are doing 2 beach days, surprising the kids with a night in a 2 bedroom at AKL Kidiani for our last night (2 adults and 2 kids aren't staying the night for that, but will hanging out for part of the check-in day to see how cool it is before they start their 16 hour drive back; our 7 are flying).  Can't wait!



  Sounds like you are going to have quite an adventure on your hands.    Hope you have a blast on your first "FAMILY" Disney trip!  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, since I have SO much free time; I was looking at some dates for the meet. 24th is Friday, 25th is Saturday, 26th is Sunday. So how about Saturday 25th as the official meet? Once again, a lot of people will be there during that time; us locals can come up or down and meet if we are able. I'm sure we can even get a HHN or MNSSHP meet in there as well during that time. Thoughts everyone?



Works for me.   Your dates are off though if we are talking October....  24 is thursday, 25 is friday, and 26 is saturday.

 I'll be doing HHN on the 24th (Thursday).    That late in the season I'm going to try and avoid Friday and Saturday at HHN like the plague.   More expensive,  AND it'll be PACKED.   Thursday and Sunday are usually the less crowded days to do it,    Or there would even be Halloween night mid week.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

*ahem* 

hey folks... yeah yeah I know... the last nine months of my life have been hell and have taken the last couple to get back on track.  Dealt with a bunch of nonsense w/fam over my Dad's "estate" and then Sandy, then siblings popping up outta nowhere... ugh.  Anyway, took me a minute to find you guys since I seemed to have totally lost track of how to navigate this board. I see a couple of familiar folk around here, so I just wanted to stop in, and say HI.

I see your annual Hershey meetup is coming and as usual, I can't go. I'm hosting a big friends and family barbecue at my home that same day and will be probably fighting with a grill from early AM.   So.. can I get some updates?? who got married, had kids, caught a case... whats up?


----------



## DCTooTall

FYI....

  Updated Post 1 with information on the Hershey meet and everyone's october travel dates.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> *ahem*
> 
> hey folks... yeah yeah I know... the last nine months of my life have been hell and have taken the last couple to get back on track.  Dealt with a bunch of nonsense w/fam over my Dad's "estate" and then Sandy, then siblings popping up outta nowhere... ugh.  Anyway, took me a minute to find you guys since I seemed to have totally lost track of how to navigate this board. I see a couple of familiar folk around here, so I just wanted to stop in, and say HI.
> 
> I see your annual Hershey meetup is coming and as usual, I can't go. I'm hosting a big friends and family barbecue at my home that same day and will be probably fighting with a grill from early AM.   So.. can I get some updates?? who got married, had kids, caught a case... whats up?





She LIVES?!?!?!!!!!






Let's see...  a couple updates....


  I'm Engaged....    Also have an 10mo old son....


DISMERI just got married.


  BIGE and CT just had a Disney Wedding  (Our First "Completed" Marriage between 2 SSC'ers!   woot!)

Darcy is engaged

Our bartender is once again traveling and off on an adventure with his wife.


For other updates or details on any of the above,  I'll let the people involved speak up.


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, since I have SO much free time; I was looking at some dates for the meet. 24th is Friday, 25th is Saturday, 26th is Sunday. So how about Saturday 25th as the official meet? Once again, a lot of people will be there during that time; us locals can come up or down and meet if we are able. I'm sure we can even get a HHN or MNSSHP meet in there as well during that time. Thoughts everyone?


 
I'm cool with any on those days. Just note that we learned the hard way last year ... Saturday at the F&W fest may not be such a great plan crowd wise. I'm probably doing the Wild Africa Trek on the 26th (or maybe the 25th), so I may be AWOL for a few hours while on the tour. The 26th is the last day the tour discount is offered. If anybody else was ever interested in this tour, this is probably the lowest price they offer it during the year.


----------



## Akwafunk

DCTooTall said:


> HHN is an awesome experience.  Definitely not for kids though as I'd saw it can have a very STRONG PG-13 or even R rating due to the content of the event.  (not to mention the drink booths every 100 ft.    )
> 
> I'll be doing HHN on the 24th (Thursday).    That late in the season I'm going to try and avoid Friday and Saturday at HHN like the plague.   More expensive,  AND it'll be PACKED.   Thursday and Sunday are usually the less crowded days to do it,    Or there would even be Halloween night mid week.



LOL. Sorry - I should have added - solo-weekend-tripper also. Have ZERO intention of bringing kids to HHN.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

How about a late Friday meet then for F&W? Crowds are supposed to be bad either day. But around 2pm for the official meet time?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> She LIVES?!?!?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  a couple updates....
> 
> 
> I'm Engaged....    Also have an 10mo old son....
> 
> 
> DISMERI just got married.
> 
> 
> BIGE and CT just had a Disney Wedding  (Our First "Completed" Marriage between 2 SSC'ers!   woot!)
> 
> Darcy is engaged
> 
> Our bartender is once again traveling and off on an adventure with his wife.
> 
> 
> For other updates or details on any of the above,  I'll let the people involved speak up.



Well, I'll be damned!!  Wow, congrats to you all!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Akwafunk said:


> LOL. Sorry - I should have added - solo-weekend-tripper also. Have ZERO intention of bringing kids to HHN.



  No problem.   I just know a lot of people who think of HHN as Universal's version of Mickey's not So Scary,    so its almost second nature to make sure people realize that while they are both halloween events,  that is where the similarities end.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> How about a late Friday meet then for F&W? Crowds are supposed to be bad either day. But around 2pm for the official meet time?



  Just let me know what the plans are and I'll post them.

 I'll be honest,    Friday is when we check into our resort and FINALLY see Gus again after the honeymoon cruise and HHN the night before.   I'm not sure if Rachel will be willing or in the mood to go drink at EPCOT that afternoon/evening.

  But DEFINITELY...   don't factor in if I can make it in the plans. figure out what you guys want to do and I'll make sure it's posted for all the see.




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, I'll be damned!!  Wow, congrats to you all!!




  SEE!  The SSC is good luck!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> *ahem*
> 
> hey folks... yeah yeah I know... the last nine months of my life have been hell and have taken the last couple to get back on track.  Dealt with a bunch of nonsense w/fam over my Dad's "estate" and then Sandy, then siblings popping up outta nowhere... ugh.  Anyway, took me a minute to find you guys since I seemed to have totally lost track of how to navigate this board. I see a couple of familiar folk around here, so I just wanted to stop in, and say HI.
> 
> I see your annual Hershey meetup is coming and as usual, I can't go. I'm hosting a big friends and family barbecue at my home that same day and will be probably fighting with a grill from early AM.   So.. can I get some updates?? who got married, had kids, caught a case... whats up?



OMG YOU ARE STILL ALIVE!!!!I was getting ready to send a search party out for you...I (ahem) we missed you!! WELCOME BACK!
so are you headed down to relax anytime soon?


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> *ahem*
> 
> hey folks... yeah yeah I know... the last nine months of my life have been hell and have taken the last couple to get back on track.  Dealt with a bunch of nonsense w/fam over my Dad's "estate" and then Sandy, then siblings popping up outta nowhere... ugh.  Anyway, took me a minute to find you guys since I seemed to have totally lost track of how to navigate this board. I see a couple of familiar folk around here, so I just wanted to stop in, and say HI.
> 
> I see your annual Hershey meetup is coming and as usual, I can't go. I'm hosting a big friends and family barbecue at my home that same day and will be probably fighting with a grill from early AM.   So.. can I get some updates?? who got married, had kids, caught a case... whats up?



She's alive. . .woo hoo. . .


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Hi everyone I don't know if any of you remember me but I've been mia for a bit and I just wanted to say hi  hope I can be a more active member of the board now that classes are done for the summer.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Hi everyone I don't know if any of you remember me but I've been mia for a bit and I just wanted to say hi  hope I can be a more active member of the board now that classes are done for the summer.



Lol. Hey you! How have you been?


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> 8 days to FL, 9 days to Disney here....11 people (4 adults and 7 kids from 3-16), 6 have never been to Disney.  1 of those thinks I am going to over-plan our days and kill all the fun (and of course that's the one I married ), the others are willing to trust that I can plan enough to make sure we enjoy it   We are doing 2 beach days, surprising the kids with a night in a 2 bedroom at AKL Kidiani for our last night (2 adults and 2 kids aren't staying the night for that, but will hanging out for part of the check-in day to see how cool it is before they start their 16 hour drive back; our 7 are flying).  Can't wait!



Glad all is well, it sounds like you will have a busy trip planned.  Good luck!! So glad you checked in with us.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> *ahem*
> 
> hey folks... yeah yeah I know... the last nine months of my life have been hell and have taken the last couple to get back on track.  Dealt with a bunch of nonsense w/fam over my Dad's "estate" and then Sandy, then siblings popping up outta nowhere... ugh.  Anyway, took me a minute to find you guys since I seemed to have totally lost track of how to navigate this board. I see a couple of familiar folk around here, so I just wanted to stop in, and say HI.
> 
> I see your annual Hershey meetup is coming and as usual, I can't go. I'm hosting a big friends and family barbecue at my home that same day and will be probably fighting with a grill from early AM.   So.. can I get some updates?? who got married, had kids, caught a case... whats up?



Thanks for the update and welcome back.  Sorry you have so much to deal with,  glad to see you popped in and said hello, there are some familiar faces and some new ones.  Did you have a lot of damage from Sandy?



DCTooTall said:


> She LIVES?!?!?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  a couple updates....
> 
> 
> I'm Engaged....    Also have an 10mo old son....
> 
> 
> DISMERI just got married.
> 
> 
> BIGE and CT just had a Disney Wedding  (Our First "Completed" Marriage between 2 SSC'ers!   woot!)
> 
> Darcy is engaged
> 
> Our bartender is once again traveling and off on an adventure with his wife.
> 
> 
> For other updates or details on any of the above,  I'll let the people involved speak up.



I will share a few more details.  Erik and I were married on the beach at the Poly on May 5.  DS and I moved to Germany this past weekend and are getting use to the 6 hour time difference and living across the pond.  It sure beats the 4000 miles and monthly trips to either the States or Europe that we had been doing for almost two years. 



Brocktoon said:


> I'm cool with any on those days. Just note that we learned the hard way last year ... Saturday at the F&W fest may not be such a great plan crowd wise. I'm probably doing the Wild Africa Trek on the 26th (or maybe the 25th), so I may be AWOL for a few hours while on the tour. The 26th is the last day the tour discount is offered. If anybody else was ever interested in this tour, this is probably the lowest price they offer it during the year.



I agree with Brock, as much fun as the Saturday meet, it was packed by 3pm.  

As much as Erik and I would love to come this year.  It looks like we most likely be unable to join you guys this year.  It is a busy time of year for Erik at work and DS will be in school.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Lol. Hey you! How have you been?



Hey! I'm good and you? I saw that you went to 24 hour disney so How was 24 hour Disney?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

It was so much fun but so crazy. Lol.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I bet! I wanted to go but couldn't make the time. Did you stay all night?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I bet! I wanted to go but couldn't make the time. Did you stay all night?



I stayed about 18 hours total. Got there at 6am Friday. Stayed until mid afternoon then went back around 7 and stayed until 6am Saturday


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Wow I bet you were exhausted but I'm sure you had a blast


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Wow I bet you were exhausted but I'm sure you had a blast



I was exhausted. But it was fun. Lol.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> OMG YOU ARE STILL ALIVE!!!!I was getting ready to send a search party out for you...I (ahem) we missed you!! WELCOME BACK!
> so are you headed down to relax anytime soon?



hey Mamacita!!! Yes, Im alive and kickin... just been so hectic in good and bad ways but its all good now.  Is your # the same? I tried calling once or twice but couldn't get you. But haven't tried again in months. I still brag about our "Diva Date" we had and now other women are wanting to add on with us the next time (if there is a next time).  YES, I am headed down with the offspring 1st week of September, then my solo birthday trip in October, then her birthday trip in December.  Trying very very hard to move to FL in the next two years. Im starting to truly hate NJ but now have this damn house that I would need to sell. What about you?


nurse.darcy said:


> She's alive. . .woo hoo. . .



Hey hon!! Wow, so happy to hear of your engagement!! Everyone is just getting married and engaged left and right. Maybe there is hope for me yet. Im so turned off from dating I don't even try anymore. Maybe a change of scenery would do me good. 



ctnurse said:


> Glad all is well, it sounds like you will have a busy trip planned.  Good luck!! So glad you checked in with us.
> 
> Thanks for the update and welcome back.  Sorry you have so much to deal with,  glad to see you popped in and said hello, there are some familiar faces and some new ones.  Did you have a lot of damage from Sandy?
> 
> I will share a few more details.  Erik and I were married on the beach at the Poly on May 5.  DS and I moved to Germany this past weekend and are getting use to the 6 hour time difference and living across the pond.  It sure beats the 4000 miles and monthly trips to either the States or Europe that we had been doing for almost two years.



Was I that out of it that I didn't realize you guys were dating?? LOL  Wow, and a big move to Germany?? You go girl!! That is such a damn blessing.  Sandy kicked our *** for sure but not as bad as those at the shore. Many communities still aren't rebuilt.  We were lucky. I lost a tree that fell thisclose to my bedroom window, partial roof, and about 2 weeks with no power. So yeah...good times.   Actually the good part about it that my boss let me work remotely, so we went to Lancaster and stayed at a hotel with many other NJers for the two weeks, I worked MAYBE 2 hours and then went to Dutch Wonderland, ate great Amish cooking and relaxed lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Hi everyone I don't know if any of you remember me but I've been mia for a bit and I just wanted to say hi  hope I can be a more active member of the board now that classes are done for the summer.



 back!



ctnurse said:


> I will share a few more details.  Erik and I were married on the beach at the Poly on May 5.  DS and I moved to Germany this past weekend and are getting use to the 6 hour time difference and living across the pond.  It sure beats the 4000 miles and monthly trips to either the States or Europe that we had been doing for almost two years.



Does that mean we need to stop calling you CT or ctnurse?  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Was I that out of it that I didn't realize you guys were dating?? LOL  Wow, and a big move to Germany?? You go girl!! That is such a damn blessing.  Sandy kicked our *** for sure but not as bad as those at the shore. Many communities still aren't rebuilt.  We were lucky. I lost a tree that fell thisclose to my bedroom window, partial roof, and about 2 weeks with no power. So yeah...good times.   Actually the good part about it that my boss let me work remotely, so we went to Lancaster and stayed at a hotel with many other NJers for the two weeks, I worked MAYBE 2 hours and then went to Dutch Wonderland, ate great Amish cooking and relaxed lol.




Don't feel bad.   They kinda kept it on the down-low and didn't really go public until the meet last year.

   I also didn't go public with my engagement and son until the meet.  

  SEE PEOPLE!  This is why you should attend the meet...  First dibs on the latest news on top of interesting stories you will have from meet events.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Don't feel bad.   They kinda kept it on the down-low and didn't really go public until the meet last year.
> 
> I also didn't go public with my engagement and son until the meet.
> 
> SEE PEOPLE!  This is why you should attend the meet...  First dibs on the latest news on top of interesting stories you will have from meet events.



Yeah I see!! So when is your big day??  Are there dates for the meet this year? I know its usually around my birthday and Im planning by Solo trip there mid October to celebrate, so I hope its around then.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

The official dates are Friday October 25th-27th.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yeah I see!! So when is your big day??  Are there dates for the meet this year? I know its usually around my birthday and Im planning by Solo trip there mid October to celebrate, so I hope its around then.



The weekend of September 28th.

   The meet dates Josh posted....   but we also are listing everyone's travel dates so that people going to F&W can meet up with other SSC'ers during their trip if they want outside of the official meet.



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> The official dates are Friday October 25th-27th.



 Those are the official dates?   cool.   I'll update post 1


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Anyone else having a bad day? I wish I was in the happiest place on earth right now because then I wouldn't care that I got dumped because of a cat Lol I thought I had heard every excuse but this was a new one.....where is the bartender around here! I need a drink lol


----------



## wendy1974

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Anyone else having a bad day? I wish I was in the happiest place on earth right now because then I wouldn't care that I got dumped because of a cat Lol I thought I had heard every excuse but this was a new one.....where is the bartender around here! I need a drink lol



Oh lord girl! It sounds like you are better off!  Anyone that would come up with that junk (using a nice word instead of the one I would normally use) isn't worth you wasting any more of your time on. Men, I swear!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

wendy1974 said:
			
		

> Oh lord girl! It sounds like you are better off!  Anyone that would come up with that junk (using a nice word instead of the one I would normally use) isn't worth you wasting any more of your time on. Men, I swear!



Oh I know it! He hated Disney too I should have known Lol he wasn't the right fit so I'm all for moving forward.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hey now. Don't lump us all together. That guy wasn't a man. He was a little boy


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Anyone else having a bad day? I wish I was in the happiest place on earth right now because then I wouldn't care that I got dumped because of a cat Lol I thought I had heard every excuse but this was a new one.....where is the bartender around here! I need a drink lol



  Sadly our Bartender has taken the summer off to go on his own little adventure....

  .....So we now just have a completely open bar.   feel free to help yourself.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hey now. Don't lump us all together. That guy wasn't a man. He was a little boy




 Hey!  Don't go insulting little boys.  My little boy is cute as hell.     Sounds like that guy was just an ******.


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> How about a late Friday meet then for F&W? Crowds are supposed to be bad either day. But around 2pm for the official meet time?


 


jagfanjosh3252 said:


> The official dates are Friday October 25th-27th.


 
Works for me! (insert Hunter ref) ... anybody remember Hunter  *cricket noises*

I'm game for Jellyrolls Friday or Saturday night as well if anyone is interested



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yeah I see!! So when is your big day?? Are there dates for the meet this year? I know its usually around my birthday and Im planning by Solo trip there mid October to celebrate, so I hope its around then.


 
I think as long as you're down sometime in Oct, there's a good chance some other folks will be kicking around the area



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Anyone else having a bad day? I wish I was in the happiest place on earth right now because then I wouldn't care that I got dumped because of a cat Lol I thought I had heard every excuse but this was a new one.....where is the bartender around here! I need a drink lol


 
I've got a neighbor's creepy cat that keeps hanging around my backyard and watches me do yardwork. Every now and then it leaves a dead bird or mouse on my back step. It's either a sign of affection, or a message that I'm next on the list. 



ctnurse said:


> As much as Erik and I would love to come this year. It looks like we most likely be unable to join you guys this year. It is a busy time of year for Erik at work and DS will be in school.


 
Understandable given how busy things are ... and you did just probably have the WDW trip of a lifetime! Just start planning for the 2014 Oct trip.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Anyone else having a bad day? I wish I was in the happiest place on earth right now because then I wouldn't care that I got dumped because of a cat Lol I thought I had heard every excuse but this was a new one.....where is the bartender around here! I need a drink lol



He's dumb and just needs a good ole Brooklyn-style a$$ whoopin! It was just an excuse because you are awesome and he wish he was.   I hear our bartender is off traveling but I can make you a nice West-Indian style drink called "Village Island Punch" which is Wray & Nephew overproof dark and light rums with tropical fruit juices.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I think I have perfected the PB&J milkshake from 50's Primetime. I can make that. Lol


As far as the meet goes. The more I'm thinking; the better it will be to have it on a weekday. It might be harder for locals to make it, but still will be way less crowded. Lol.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

LaLalovesWDW said:
			
		

> He's dumb and just needs a good ole Brooklyn-style a$$ whoopin! It was just an excuse because you are awesome and he wish he was.   I hear our bartender is off traveling but I can make you a nice West-Indian style drink called "Village Island Punch" which is Wray & Nephew overproof dark and light rums with tropical fruit juices.



Oh that sounds good! I'll take one


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> I think I have perfected the PB&J milkshake from 50's Primetime. I can make that. Lol
> 
> As far as the meet goes. The more I'm thinking; the better it will be to have it on a weekday. It might be harder for locals to make it, but still will be way less crowded. Lol.



I've never been to Prime Time so you could make it and I wouldn't know the difference Lol but I love a milkshake so I'll take one of those too!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I'm planning on making it to the meetup this year! Yay!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> Works for me! (insert Hunter ref) ... anybody remember Hunter  *cricket noises*
> 
> I'm game for Jellyrolls Friday or Saturday night as well if anyone is interested
> 
> I think as long as you're down sometime in Oct, there's a good chance some other folks will be kicking around the area
> 
> I've got a neighbor's creepy cat that keeps hanging around my backyard and watches me do yardwork. Every now and then it leaves a dead bird or mouse on my back step. It's either a sign of affection, or a message that I'm next on the list.



With cats it can go either way. Just be extra nice and maybe it will do away with its evil plan Lol I hate when cats do that! It is always somewhere where you have to do something about it too!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I've never been to Prime Time so you could make it and I wouldn't know the difference Lol but I love a milkshake so I'll take one of those too!



The great thing about the Prime Time?   If you aren't in the mood to do a full on sit-down tableservice,   You can still order everything off the Prime Time Menu at the Tune Inn Lounge.     Just go up to the bar and you can order the PBJ Milkshake to-go.

  Also.... try it with Chocolate instead of the usual Vanilla ice cream.    It turns it from a PBJ milkshake into a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup milkshake.  

Oh... and the bartenders there are quite nice as well.  




Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I'm planning on making it to the meetup this year! Yay!




 Cool... I'll add you to the list.


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> Works for me! (insert Hunter ref) ... anybody remember Hunter  *cricket noises*
> 
> I'm game for Jellyrolls Friday or Saturday night as well if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> I think as long as you're down sometime in Oct, there's a good chance some other folks will be kicking around the area
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a neighbor's creepy cat that keeps hanging around my backyard and watches me do yardwork. Every now and then it leaves a dead bird or mouse on my back step. It's either a sign of affection, or a message that I'm next on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable given how busy things are ... and you did just probably have the WDW trip of a lifetime! Just start planning for the 2014 Oct trip.



So mad to miss Jellyrolls, what fun it was last year!

I am lucky (I think, or maybe not) my daughters cat doesn't leave us strange presents.  Has anyone ever seen the Sad Cat Diaries, I think the video can be found online.  Pretty funny stuff there!


----------



## Tinkerbell1013

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I think I have perfected the PB&J milkshake from 50's Primetime. I can make that. Lol



I've tried to jump in here but quickly get lost in the shuffle. Can never keep up! Anyway, I was leery of the PB&J shake and then tried it... Holy amazing goodness in my mouth! Yum!! I'm having a bad year - can mine be a double?


----------



## DCTooTall

Tinkerbell1013 said:


> I've tried to jump in here but quickly get lost in the shuffle. Can never keep up! Anyway, I was leery of the PB&J shake and then tried it... Holy amazing goodness in my mouth! Yum!! I'm having a bad year - can mine be a double?



Don't worry about keeping up.  we can be kinda chatty at times,   and with our conversational ADD it means that you can often skip large sections of the converation knowing that what we were talking about 2 pages ago probably has nothing to do with the current topic.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Haha. Yea. Has DC said, we go from dead to crazy chats in like a day weekends are usually dead


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> I think I have perfected the PB&J milkshake from 50's Primetime. I can make that.



I had the pbj milkshake for the first time last year. OMG one of my favorite things at WDW now...I have reservations 9/13 @ 50's Primetime....it might be a dbl milkshake day now that I know they make it with chocolate too!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

FINALLY got internet back but I'm working 6 days a week as of now. Ugh. Fun stuff! Hope all is well. DC-What's the dates of the meet? If we can save enough money we MIGHT be able to make it this year FINALLY! lol


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> FINALLY got internet back but I'm working 6 days a week as of now. Ugh. Fun stuff! Hope all is well. DC-What's the dates of the meet? If we can save enough money we MIGHT be able to make it this year FINALLY! lol



 back!   

Meet is currently looking to be around the last weekend in October.   I'll be keeping the first post updated with all the latest as usual.   Hope you can make it!  I'm sure there are a few of us who'd like to meet our bartender after so many years.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

See. I need to move to Orlando. Transformers is in soft openings. Ugh


And oh wow. I'm at Sonic and they have a PB&J milkshake.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I'm not a big fan of Sonic milkshakes but I love Steak and Shake milkshakes yum!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Ugh! I just realized the meetup will be the same time as my trip to DC! :-(


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> See. I need to move to Orlando. Transformers is in soft openings. Ugh
> 
> I'm hoping for early entry for pass holders when I'm there, probably a long shot but a girl can dream


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Well, it opens on June 20th so you will prolly have soft openings when you go next month!


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Well, it opens on June 20th so you will prolly have soft openings when you go next month!



Fingers crossed. I'm debating whether or not to get an onsite room for one night or not......decisions decisions


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Well. If its in soft openings, they prolly won't have Express Pass open. But. All the other rides will of course.


----------



## Tinkerbell1013

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> And oh wow. I'm at Sonic and they have a PB&J milkshake.



I've had the Sonic one. Not quite the same but it did the trick. Our Sonic has them 1/2 off after 8. It's a good thing that school is out in the summer - when my Kindergarteners are rough that day, a PB&J milkshake might make it better.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> back!
> 
> Meet is currently looking to be around the last weekend in October.   I'll be keeping the first post updated with all the latest as usual.   Hope you can make it!  I'm sure there are a few of us who'd like to meet our bartender after so many years.



Thanks! 

Well shoot, that was 3 days after we were planning on leaving to come back to the west coast. We were gonna be there the 14th through 24th. We'll see what happens come August. We'll have a better idea of if we can afford the trip or not. 10 days in Orlando isn't cheap(we're talking $4-5k with airfare, tickets, hotels, etc) so its definitely still up in the air. We may put it off until the spring time. Haha right?


----------



## beachphotog

Heading into York for a bachelorette party. No offense to those who live there, but what exactly is there to do in York??


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I haven't bought a one day ticket in forever because I have annual passes but I saw the price increase and over 100 with tax for a one day ticket! Wow the last time I bought a one day ticket they were like $60 something Lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

They just did a price increase slightly less than a year ago.  This is absolutely ridiculous.  Also, its more to go to MK and they don't really have anything new to offer.  Is it sad that I am debating whether to renew AP in August?  Its just disheartening that they have increased so much and then are going to be adding restrictions on fast pass usage.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Its weird that MK is more expensive. I understand the increase but doesn't mean it makes me happy but that's the price of capitalism. I would say an AP is worth it still if you go for more than 3 days


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> They just did a price increase slightly less than a year ago.  This is absolutely ridiculous.  Also, its more to go to MK and they don't really have anything new to offer.  Is it sad that I am debating whether to renew AP in August?  Its just disheartening that they have increased so much and then are going to be adding restrictions on fast pass usage.



http://disneylandscoop.com/2013/06/01/disneyland-resort-announces-2013-price-increase/

Here we go again.... 
Anyone else seriously considering not going back to Disney since they keep raising the prices, because I sure am!  At least Universal is adding new things, Disney has been stagnant(other than the MUCH needed revamp of DCA to fix the original screw up) for YEARS! C'mon Disney, get off your laurels and get some new rides! If Universal can do it in 6 months you can too! Guess DW and I will be going to Universal only if we can afford to go because WDW is just pricing us right out of being able to afford tickets. *sigh*


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

That's one of my biggest things. They have been increasing prices for so long. When was the last time we got anything that wasn't a clone of a ride in DL/DCA or something that wasn't a revamped version (ESTWB).  It's stupid.


----------



## DIS_MERI

My apologies to everyone for the price increases, I figured since we are arriving tomorrow with 2 friends that hadn't yet purchased tickets that this would happen (they raised them June 3 last year, so I was hoping we could get there first...).  All is "well", though (for our trip), I went online and bought 2 tickets for them to pick up from will call.  They weren't sure they'd be able to afford to go, so they'd not purchased tickets yet, but since they are a state away from home already I'm pretty sure they're going to go 

Pretty sure that these insane price increases are going to make this my last Disney trip


----------



## Tinkerbell1013

I think Disney is going to out price some loyal guests. I know we go 3 or 4 times a year but the way it's going, that'll be cut down to one trip a year fairly soon. It's just going to be more economical to go somewhere else/spend our time in Orlando at Universal. Introduce new rides, experiences, parts of parks and I can justify paying more. But keep everything the same, add nothing and still jack the price up? No thank you. If Universal can do as much as they are, you know Disney can.

I'm as loyal as they come but there's got to be a point where it's just too much.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Its weird that MK is more expensive. I understand the increase but doesn't mean it makes me happy but that's the price of capitalism. I would say an AP is worth it still if you go for more than 3 days





bluedevilinaz said:


> http://disneylandscoop.com/2013/06/01/disneyland-resort-announces-2013-price-increase/
> 
> Here we go again....
> Anyone else seriously considering not going back to Disney since they keep raising the prices, because I sure am!  At least Universal is adding new things, Disney has been stagnant(other than the MUCH needed revamp of DCA to fix the original screw up) for YEARS! C'mon Disney, get off your laurels and get some new rides! If Universal can do it in 6 months you can too! Guess DW and I will be going to Universal only if we can afford to go because WDW is just pricing us right out of being able to afford tickets. *sigh*





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> That's one of my biggest things. They have been increasing prices for so long. When was the last time we got anything that wasn't a clone of a ride in DL/DCA or something that wasn't a revamped version (ESTWB).  It's stupid.





DIS_MERI said:


> My apologies to everyone for the price increases, I figured since we are arriving tomorrow with 2 friends that hadn't yet purchased tickets that this would happen (they raised them June 3 last year, so I was hoping we could get there first...).  All is "well", though (for our trip), I went online and bought 2 tickets for them to pick up from will call.  They weren't sure they'd be able to afford to go, so they'd not purchased tickets yet, but since they are a state away from home already I'm pretty sure they're going to go
> 
> Pretty sure that these insane price increases are going to make this my last Disney trip





Tinkerbell1013 said:


> I think Disney is going to out price some loyal guests. I know we go 3 or 4 times a year but the way it's going, that'll be cut down to one trip a year fairly soon. It's just going to be more economical to go somewhere else/spend our time in Orlando at Universal. Introduce new rides, experiences, parts of parks and I can justify paying more. But keep everything the same, add nothing and still jack the price up? No thank you. If Universal can do as much as they are, you know Disney can.
> 
> I'm as loyal as they come but there's got to be a point where it's just too much.



I love everything Disney, but the price increase is ridiculous.  There is nothing new to make me want to go.  Yes, Universal increased their pricing but they are offering new stuff.  I don't hold a US/IOA pass anymore as I don't really go there.  My Seaworld/Busch Gardens Pass plus waterparks is my most awesome pass and comparatively cheap by theme park standards.  These are conservation parks and more dedicated to the animal and marine life conservation efforts than extracting every last dollar from guests. . .and the waterpark next to Seaworld is awesome. . .

I have never been one to dis Disney in any single way but the price increases are just nuts.  I will think about it and decide later since my pass expires in August.  Might be time to take more trips elsewhere than Disney.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Just cough up the 100 bucks extra and you can afford the new prices end of story.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Just cough up the 100 bucks extra and you can afford the new prices end of story.



Uh oh. We got one of those guys.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Just cough up the 100 bucks extra and you can afford the new prices end of story.



I am sorry, it doesn't work that way.  They increase the prices every year.  I get that.  Cost of doing business goes up.  However, they have not really given me anything new to look forward to.  One new ride to open in 2015 (Mine Train, which means the prices will go up two more times before the ride actually opens), no word on when Avatar Land will open or even if its broken ground. . .my vacation dollars may be better spent doing other things until Disney fixes what is broken about it (stagnant). I love Disney, but the magic might have been sucked out by the almighty need to please the shareholders.


----------



## 3PrinceMom

I agree. It seems like Disney is going to price me out. I've never been to Universal....but it looks like Disney wants me to go there instead.


----------



## DefLepard

I think the ticket prices still represent good value. (Disclaimer- I am a Florida Resident) 

You'd have to be naive to think that the prices would remain the same.

Despite the recession Disney has moved ahead with expansion plans that we're all glad to see = *Fantasyland*, *Test Track*, *Downtown Disney*

None of us like paying more money for tickets or rooms, and I am not just going to "cough up the extra bucks and afford the new prices end of story" 

I've found Disney's plans to enhance our entertainment & food experiences very uplifting. 

I'm OKIE DOKIE with the price increase if it means that there's still a Disney Park to go to.


----------



## 3PrinceMom

I've been an annual pass holder for years. Times that by 4. The cost is escalating..with nothing in return. Can't even get on the passholder website because we have the new version of the tix!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Just cough up the 100 bucks extra and you can afford the new prices end of story.



Sorry man, but $100 is a lot of money to some people(like myself). To renew my wife and I's passes to DL would cost an extra $350 over the price we paid last year for both our passes. That's 2 car payments to me. The cost benefit is just not there anymore. When I first bought my AP in 2009 it was $450 for the Premium AP, now it's gone up over $200 and not that much has changed. Yeah, DCA got a revamp and a couple new rides but I have seen my AP holder benefits dwindle more and more each year(i.e. the merch discount dropping to 15% from 20%, the hotel discounts all but disappearing, etc). The least they could do is make it worthwhile by including all MM/EE days instead of just 2 weekend days a week. AP only events have all bust disappeared as well. Sorry, but if I'm going to be paying almost $700 for an annual pass I kind of expect to get a few more perks. I'll take my business elsewhere until such a time as they can get some new life into the parks. I haven't been to WDW since 1996 and as much as I would love to go back soon I just cannot justify spending the amount of money it'd cost to go for what, a half day park that was built 10 years ago and the "new" fantasy land, half of which isn't even open yet? No thanks. I'll go to Universal where at least they've managed to not price the middle class families out of being able to go. It would cost me as much for 4 day PH at WDW as it would for an AP at Universal.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

I hope you enjoy Unversial.I will keep doing my every other year visit to Disney World.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sorry, it doesn't work that way.  They increase the prices every year.  I get that.  Cost of doing business goes up.  However, they have not really given me anything new to look forward to.  One new ride to open in 2015 (Mine Train, which means the prices will go up two more times before the ride actually opens), no word on when Avatar Land will open or even if its broken ground. . .my vacation dollars may be better spent doing other things until Disney fixes what is broken about it (stagnant). I love Disney, but the magic might have been sucked out by the almighty need to please the shareholders.



I was told by a man named Walt that there goal is keep shareholders happy with a target price of 100 a share so you are right Darcy it is now about shareholders.Maybe one day the magic that most seem to be looking for will be back.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> I was told by a man named Walt that there goal is keep shareholders happy with a target price of 100 a share so you are right Darcy it is now about shareholders.Maybe one day the magic that most seem to be looking for will be back.



I don't know what you mean by this. Explain? Cause it makes no sense


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> I'm hoping for early entry for pass holders when I'm there, probably a long shot but a girl can dream



  I think I remember seeing that they've annouced the Passholder Preview dates already.  I'm sure that info can be found over in the Universal forum here on the DIS.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well shoot, that was 3 days after we were planning on leaving to come back to the west coast. We were gonna be there the 14th through 24th. We'll see what happens come August. We'll have a better idea of if we can afford the trip or not. 10 days in Orlando isn't cheap(we're talking $4-5k with airfare, tickets, hotels, etc) so its definitely still up in the air. We may put it off until the spring time. Haha right?



 If you want help on figuring out how to save some money,   I'm sure we could help you out. 

For Universal Tickets specifically...  if you can time your trip to still be down there when I'm at Universal,  I can hook you up with either my passholder or Employee discounts at the park.  (Gotta love it when your company goes and buys a couple themeparks.    )




beachphotog said:


> Heading into York for a bachelorette party. No offense to those who live there, but what exactly is there to do in York??



 None taken....  and not much.     I was actually in Atlantic City this past weekend.   

  Let's see....There is the Harley Factory... and I think the Street Rod show was this past weekend.

Oh!    and there are a ton of bars,   like Fats or Banana Max.

 But..... overall...  not a whole lot.   One reason I spend so much time on the DIS, planning my trips outa town,  or watching TV/Movies.    The only thing that makes this town truly bareable for me is my proximity to Baltimore and Philly.





DefLepard said:


> I think the ticket prices still represent good value. (Disclaimer- I am a Florida Resident)
> 
> You'd have to be naive to think that the prices would remain the same.
> 
> Despite the recession Disney has moved ahead with expansion plans that we're all glad to see = *Fantasyland*, *Test Track*, *Downtown Disney*
> 
> None of us like paying more money for tickets or rooms, and I am not just going to "cough up the extra bucks and afford the new prices end of story"
> 
> I've found Disney's plans to enhance our entertainment & food experiences very uplifting.
> 
> I'm OKIE DOKIE with the price increase if it means that there's still a Disney Park to go to.



Eh....   I just don't see the logic in some of those,  But i'm trying to keep from ranting in this thread since I'll likely end up doing it in some of the Rumor/News posts....  

  New Fantasyland is nice...  but not seeing it as worth the entire price increases everywhere by itself.  Too much cloned or direct money-making additions.  [IE... food....  Your admission costs aren't going towards a new restaurant... the new restaurant should be paying for itself].

Test Track....   a refurb of an actual sponsored pavilion.   Again... shouldn't really be used as justification in this day and age for a price increase since I'd feel the costs of the refurb should be covered under the sponsorship agreement.

Downtown Disney....   Why would ANYONE think I'd be happy about my Park admission costs increasing to help fund a FREE Shopping area upgrade?


Beyond those specific points...   I've got a ton of issues with the way Disney has been going as of late,   but I've gone into those points in numerous threads on the subject in Rumor and News and don't feel I should rehash them to this crowd.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I don't know what you mean by this. Explain? Cause it makes no sense



  Just do what I do.... smile and nod....smile and nod....


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> http://disneylandscoop.com/2013/06/01/disneyland-resort-announces-2013-price-increase/
> 
> Here we go again....
> Anyone else seriously considering not going back to Disney since they keep raising the prices, because I sure am!  At least Universal is adding new things, Disney has been stagnant(other than the MUCH needed revamp of DCA to fix the original screw up) for YEARS! C'mon Disney, get off your laurels and get some new rides! If Universal can do it in 6 months you can too! Guess DW and I will be going to Universal only if we can afford to go because WDW is just pricing us right out of being able to afford tickets. *sigh*



let's look at it from another perspective.   Blue man group tickets.. 70 dollars for 2 hours of entertainment

WDW 100 for over 12 hours of entertainment  ??


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> let's look at it from another perspective.   Blue man group tickets.. 70 dollars for 2 hours of entertainment
> 
> WDW 100 for over 12 hours of entertainment  ??



BMG= Free the last few times I've seen them. Before that I was making a stupid amount of money(somewhere around $32/hr) and could afford to spend it on Disney and BMG tickets because I could make the money back in 3-6 hours of work, now I make $6/hr and I get 4 hours a day so I make the $100 back in about a week of working. It's all a matter of perspective. When you make around $60k/year $100 is a drop in the bucket, when you make under $15k/yr $100 is a lot of money.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> I was told by a man named Walt that there goal is keep shareholders happy with a target price of 100 a share so you are right Darcy it is now about shareholders.Maybe one day the magic that most seem to be looking for will be back.



Really?  I find your post actually insulting and not in the least helpful.  I have been a Disney fan since about 3 years old.



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I don't know what you mean by this. Explain? Cause it makes no sense



Thank you. . .what I wanted to say.



MICKEY88 said:


> let's look at it from another perspective.   Blue man group tickets.. 70 dollars for 2 hours of entertainment
> 
> WDW 100 for over 12 hours of entertainment  ??



First off, I never pay for BMG because I saw them for free about 6 times in Las Vegas.  And 2nd, there is no magic but plenty of humor in your post. . .thanks



bluedevilinaz said:


> BMG= Free the last few times I've seen them. Before that I was making a stupid amount of money(somewhere around $32/hr) and could afford to spend it on Disney and BMG tickets because I could make the money back in 3-6 hours of work, now I make $6/hr and I get 4 hours a day so I make the $100 back in about a week of working. It's all a matter of perspective. When you make around $60k/year $100 is a drop in the bucket, when you make under $15k/yr $100 is a lot of money.



I am not really concerned about the money.  I expect all businesses to increase their pricing.  Disney prices increase every year.  This is by far one of the biggest increases in years and there will be nothing new for me to enjoy until 2 years from now and there will be 2 more price increases between now and then. Just saying. . .I want some bang for my buck.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Downtown Disney....   Why would ANYONE think I'd be happy about my Park admission costs increasing to help fund a FREE Shopping area upgrade?



Yeah.. I seen the bad/good when I posted, I just left DTD comment in the response

But-- Disney offers a lot without park admission at DTD
, bands, musicians, the new kiosks they randomly add like at F&W Fest , please forget the shopping , it suxxors that the idea of the total extra costs they are adding also pays for DTD but it does !!!! and I love the place


I will say this.....

I Love the Food and Wine Festival, it would really irk me if they increased the park admission to EPCOT for this event


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Yeah.. I seen the bad/good when I posted, I just left DTD comment in the response
> 
> But-- Disney offers a lot without park admission at DTD
> , bands, musicians, the new kiosks they randomly add like at F&W Fest , please forget the shopping , it suxxors that the idea of the total extra costs they are adding also pays for DTD but it does !!!! and I love the place
> 
> 
> I will say this.....
> 
> I Love the Food and Wine Festival, it would really irk me if they increased the park admission to EPCOT for this event



The problem I have is the idea of my theme park admission going to pay for free activities at a shopping mall.

That's like me paying to go to six flags and my increased costs going to help subsidize some of the events at the local Simon's mall.   

As far as I'm concerned,  The shopping mall (and that's sadly all that DTD is anymore since they killed the nightlife) should be treated as it's own self contained entity for all intents and purpopses.   The entertainment there....  Street performers,  Art shows,  Kiosks.. whatever....  I see as advertising and things to draw the foot traffic into the mall to spend the money there.   It's just like if they hold a fashion show,  a santa or Easter bunny,  or art or collectables show,  at your local mall.    It's the mall,  and it's tennents,   funding that so that you will have a reason to go there,  and spend money at the stores while there.



While trying to avoid going into full-blown rant mode,    My basic issue is that I don't really have an issue for small increases which relfect changes in the cost of living or direct costs of doing business.   What I have a problem with is Disney continuing to have MASSIVE price increases across the board,  while not investing back into the parks or resort in any appreciable manor,   and continuing to do everything they can to further degrade the quality of their offerings.  (Food,  maintenance,  those 'little things' we've all seen disappear,   hours, etc).  And of course,   also fighting hard to cut staffing or avoid raises or benefit increases for the people who work there...  Which I could honestly see as one of the few justifications for a large price increase...if it went directly into bettering the situation for the people who provide the staffing and magic within the parks.      I also hate seeing changes which impact everyone like a ticket price increase,    being justified by new things which only a subset of Disney guests can truly take advantage of (ex:  Things only hotel Guests can use or take advantage,  while locals,  AP holders, or off-site guests who pay the same price to get in the park are excluded).


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

There is no lost Magic. It's the price. DisneyandPhilliesfan is such a troll. It's sad. First the "test" saying he is married and his wanted to let us know that we shouldn't take what women for what they say in the Internet and now the "words of wisdom" about share holders.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> First off, I never pay for BMG because I saw them for free about 6 times in Las Vegas.  And 2nd, there is no magic but plenty of humor in your post. . .thanks



ouch.... 

there was no attempt at magic or humor in my post  
scoring free tickets is irrelevent, my point was pretty much every entertainment venue  amusement parks, movies, pro sporting events.. raise their prices  dues to rising operational costs  on a dollar per hour/entertainment  comparison, WDW is probably by far the best bang for your buck.

do I want to pay more, heck no, but pri
ces everywhere are going up


----------



## Mom21

Jumping in to join your group.  I've been divorced almost 6 years after being together for 15 prior to that.  I never really felt any issue with vacations though, because I had my "baby".  Well now she just turned 16 and will be a senior this fall, and then she will be living away next year at college. Not sure if I should post  or

Anyway after dating more guys than I care to think about for the last 5 years with no match, I'm thinking about my future all alone.  I am an introvert so I know it will be very hard for me to do.  If I don't though, I can see myself becoming the old witchy, cat lady on the hill and die alone with the cats eating my toes.....LOL.  That's what I always tell me dd anyway. 

Im seriously considering doing Food and Wine this fall by myself. She can stay with her dad.  I haven't done this before because she didn't have a license and her dad lives out of district and with his work schedule couldn't do the school thing.  She gets her license in a few weeks (crossing fingers) so she can drive herself to school. Prior to 2 years ago I homeschooled her so we just went whenever/whereever we wanted. She will be livid I am going without her.  Time for mama to branch out and baby to grow up.

So how did you take the plunge and finally take a first trip for yourself even if it wasn't Disney?  Especially would like to hear from introverts.  I can be very social, but I find most times I simply prefer to be by myself. I've never been out to eat by myself.  I usually just pick it up and eat at home.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> ouch....
> 
> there was no attempt at magic or humor in my post
> scoring free tickets is irrelevent, my point was pretty much every entertainment venue  amusement parks, movies, pro sporting events.. raise their prices  dues to rising operational costs  on a dollar per hour/entertainment  comparison, WDW is probably by far the best bang for your buck.
> 
> do I want to pay more, heck no, but pri
> ces everywhere are going up



Sorry, I didn't mean to be offensive in any way.  I also realize that prices go up.  Its simple economics, but when I can take a fabulous 7 day cruise or plant myself on a beach for those same 7 days for half the cost of a WDW vacation, guess who is getting my vacation dollars?  Disney didn't just up the prices this year a little bit like normal.  It was a VERY LARGE overall increase in pricing and structure. I am not saying I won't go to Disney again, I am saying I probably will not renew my annual pass.  I just don't use it as much as I did when I was living out of state and the times I will use it, I can just purchase what I need as far as days in the park.  I can tell you that except for the Monsters University 24 hr fun, I haven't actually been in the parks since my son came for a visit during my birthday in March.  And before that it was during food and wine when some friends came to visit (you know who you are).  I spent about 4 total days in the parks in 2 visits.  Its just more than I am not sure I am getting my money's worth.  My pass expires in August.  I have plans to visit in October and again in December so may renew for one more year but it depends.  The price of 2 - 2 day hoppers is less than a Florida resident pass. . .even with the price increase.  Busch Gardens/Seaworld and the water parks are still the cheapest passes in town and I have fun there.  I love the animals at both parks and they offer something new each year.  Yes, they have price increases but its not a "killer" increase.  Don't mean to rant but sometimes, when the increases are large, you want more bang for the dollars you are coughing up.  They (Disney) have not offered that. End of rant. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mom21 said:


> Jumping in to join your group.  I've been divorced almost 6 years after being together for 15 prior to that.  I never really felt any issue with vacations though, because I had my "baby".  Well now she just turned 16 and will be a senior this fall, and then she will be living away next year at college. Not sure if I should post  or
> 
> Anyway after dating more guys than I care to think about for the last 5 years with no match, I'm thinking about my future all alone.  I am an introvert so I know it will be very hard for me to do.  If I don't though, I can see myself becoming the old witchy, cat lady on the hill and die alone with the cats eating my toes.....LOL.  That's what I always tell me dd anyway.
> 
> Im seriously considering doing Food and Wine this fall by myself. She can stay with her dad.  I haven't done this before because she didn't have a license and her dad lives out of district and with his work schedule couldn't do the school thing.  She gets her license in a few weeks (crossing fingers) so she can drive herself to school. Prior to 2 years ago I homeschooled her so we just went whenever/whereever we wanted. She will be livid I am going without her.  Time for mama to branch out and baby to grow up.
> 
> So how did you take the plunge and finally take a first trip for yourself even if it wasn't Disney?  Especially would like to hear from introverts.  I can be very social, but I find most times I simply prefer to be by myself. I've never been out to eat by myself.  I usually just pick it up and eat at home.



I have been going solo for many years.  I learned to trust people that I sometimes meet over these pages and join in on their group "solo" adventures.  I am comfortable in my own skin so have never had a problem having a meal alone.  I also really don't care what people think about what I am doing.  I am happy and I genuinely like hanging out with me.  I am social though.  I talk to anyone and everyone.  I think this is probably the most important part of a solo trip.  Being able to talk to people.

Just do it.  You will either love it or hate it.  If you love it you are free to do it again or roam around the world.  Just gotta get out there the first time.

Hugs.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Ok Darcy this man named Walt worked as a tour host and told everyone on that tour that Disney wants to take care of there shareholders. That is what I was saying.He knew what was going on this man had a head on his shoulders and answered every question with a formative answer.This was back in 2010 so the plan has been to make money for shareholders for over 3 years now.They know people like you and me will come back no matter how high the prices because we were raised to love Disney.I am not trying to offend anyone I have a background in the tv/radio business so only telling you the facts.Have a Magical day.


nurse.darcy said:


> Really?  I find your post actually insulting and not in the least helpful.  I have been a Disney fan since about 3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. . .what I wanted to say.
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I never pay for BMG because I saw them for free about 6 times in Las Vegas.  And 2nd, there is no magic but plenty of humor in your post. . .thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really concerned about the money.  I expect all businesses to increase their pricing.  Disney prices increase every year.  This is by far one of the biggest increases in years and there will be nothing new for me to enjoy until 2 years from now and there will be 2 more price increases between now and then. Just saying. . .I want some bang for my buck.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> back!
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean we need to stop calling you CT or ctnurse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad.   They kinda kept it on the down-low and didn't really go public until the meet last year.
> 
> I also didn't go public with my engagement and son until the meet.
> 
> SEE PEOPLE!  This is why you should attend the meet...  First dibs on the latest news on top of interesting stories you will have from meet events.



You can call me whatever you want.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> There is no lost Magic. It's the price. DisneyandPhilliesfan is such a troll. It's sad. First the "test" saying he is married and his wanted to let us know that we shouldn't take what women for what they say in the Internet and now the "words of wisdom" about share holders.



Josh, you must be a mind reader, because I feel the same way.  I am just trying not to feed him, but I wonder how  his "wife" feels about his behavior.  

We were talking about the price increases last night and it won't keep us away.  We will plan longer trips since the cost of a flight is around $1000.  We are planning to go to Disneyland Paris to get our fix.


----------



## Brocktoon

The price increases so far won't affect me too much, as I typically go only once a year and it's usually for at least a week, so I kinda save a little cash with the economies of scale. It doesn't hurt that I usually stay at my parents RV which is great affordable option that many may not have.

What is Disney's long term plan for their target market? If I had to guess, it looks like right now thier primary focus is on the 'once in a lifetime' or 'once every 5 year' family who will stay on-site for the entire vacation. That would fit into the fast pass+/magic band system as well as the minimal park upgrades. The price increases wouldn't bother that market too much as they will have paid for everything as a package, and probably aren't comparing prices year to year. On the short term, I'm sure an army of MBAs has done the math and realized any business lost from the prices increases will be offset by new visitors trapped on-site.

Here's where I'm confused ... The short term plan above doesn't seem to mesh with all the DVC expansion. They're finishing up the Floridian DVC, and there are rumors of a Poly DVC. The price increeases along with minimal park upgrades can easily push away locals, day trippers, and other frequent visitors. On the long term, how do you expand and keep DVC popular while at the same time practically giving the finger to the returning guests? I always figured that the one time guests are nice to have, but the returning and frequent guest are the bread and butter of the industry.

Is this just a case of Disney falling into the same trap of so many other companies of putting short term stock gain over any possible long term plans ... or is there some method to what they're currently doing? I guess I just can't see what they're doing as sustainable. Am I missing something


----------



## DCTooTall

Mom21 said:


> Jumping in to join your group.  I've been divorced almost 6 years after being together for 15 prior to that.  I never really felt any issue with vacations though, because I had my "baby".  Well now she just turned 16 and will be a senior this fall, and then she will be living away next year at college. Not sure if I should post  or
> 
> Anyway after dating more guys than I care to think about for the last 5 years with no match, I'm thinking about my future all alone.  I am an introvert so I know it will be very hard for me to do.  If I don't though, I can see myself becoming the old witchy, cat lady on the hill and die alone with the cats eating my toes.....LOL.  That's what I always tell me dd anyway.
> 
> Im seriously considering doing Food and Wine this fall by myself. She can stay with her dad.  I haven't done this before because she didn't have a license and her dad lives out of district and with his work schedule couldn't do the school thing.  She gets her license in a few weeks (crossing fingers) so she can drive herself to school. Prior to 2 years ago I homeschooled her so we just went whenever/whereever we wanted. She will be livid I am going without her.  Time for mama to branch out and baby to grow up.
> 
> So how did you take the plunge and finally take a first trip for yourself even if it wasn't Disney?  Especially would like to hear from introverts.  I can be very social, but I find most times I simply prefer to be by myself. I've never been out to eat by myself.  I usually just pick it up and eat at home.



 to the group!  We always love having new people join in the fun around here.... so feel free to pull up a stool,  get yourself a drink,  and join in the fun around here!  

  As for going solo....  It really depends on what you are looking for.   Disney is a great place to go solo.  there are a ton of things to see and do,  and being solo sometimes helps you find the opportunity to explore or spend more time doing those things that interest you that maybe others you would travel with just aren't as into.    Most people won't even think twice about your being by yourself.   It's easy to blend into the crowd,   or people will just assume that your family is off doing something else while you ride this ride,  or are sitting and enjoying the scenery.

If you enjoy sharing the time with others,   There are a TON of Dismeets where you can meet up with others from this board.   We are even planning our 3rd annual SSC meet during Food&Wine in late October.   The details of this meet will be kept on the first post for those who can't keep up with all the action in here but who want to join us.      It can be great fun since you can meet up with other fun people (solos and recently ex-solos) and share the love of all things Disney....   and then also have the freedom to go off by yourself if you'd like.

As for being introverted?   Well you probably wouldn't know it from seeing me around here....or honestly... even at any of the meets I've been too,      But I can sometimes be quite introverted around new groups.     What I've found is that around the DIS,  and even more so,  around this group,   I've developed a comfort level that allows me to get past any introverted tendencies.  This then has transfered quite well into any DISMeets I join in since even though I may be physically meeting these people for the first time,   I already feel like I know them from chatting with them for months/years prior.    I'd be perfectly comfortable in saying that some of my best friends are actually part of this group after chatting for years.       So feel free to lurk.... or feel free to jump in as you see fit.   We are a very open group and love it when new people join us.





Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Ok Darcy this man named Walt worked as a tour host and told everyone on that tour that Disney wants to take care of there shareholders. That is what I was saying.He knew what was going on this man had a head on his shoulders and answered every question with a formative answer.This was back in 2010 so the plan has been to make money for shareholders for over 3 years now.They know people like you and me will come back no matter how high the prices because we were raised to love Disney.I am not trying to offend anyone I have a background in the tv/radio business so only telling you the facts.Have a Magical day.



 In other words...

   He heard it from a Tour guide,  who heard it from a bus driver,  who heard it from the ferry captain,  who heard it from this guy backstage,  who knows this guy who is friends with someone in burbank who had lunch with someone who sat next to a guy who attended a board meeting.





Brocktoon said:


> The price increases so far won't affect me too much, as I typically go only once a year and it's usually for at least a week, so I kinda save a little cash with the economies of scale. It doesn't hurt that I usually stay at my parents RV which is great affordable option that many may not have.
> 
> What is Disney's long term plan for their target market? If I had to guess, it looks like right now thier primary focus is on the 'once in a lifetime' or 'once every 5 year' family who will stay on-site for the entire vacation. That would fit into the fast pass+/magic band system as well as the minimal park upgrades. The price increases wouldn't bother that market too much as they will have paid for everything as a package, and probably aren't comparing prices year to year. On the short term, I'm sure an army of MBAs has done the math and realized any business lost from the prices increases will be offset by new visitors trapped on-site.
> 
> Here's where I'm confused ... The short term plan above doesn't seem to mesh with all the DVC expansion. They're finishing up the Floridian DVC, and there are rumors of a Poly DVC. The price increeases along with minimal park upgrades can easily push away locals, day trippers, and other frequent visitors. On the long term, how do you expand and keep DVC popular while at the same time practically giving the finger to the returning guests? I always figured that the one time guests are nice to have, but the returning and frequent guest are the bread and butter of the industry.
> 
> Is this just a case of Disney falling into the same trap of so many other companies of putting short term stock gain over any possible long term plans ... or is there some method to what they're currently doing? I guess I just can't see what they're doing as sustainable. Am I missing something



  Short term gain.     Disney has been hurting their long term prospects for years with rather short term thinking....  Just look at the decline in monorail maintenance over the past decade which resulted in the mess we currently are dealing with.

  And I'm not surprised at all about the disconnect between DVC and park operations.   The Powers That Be have been treating DVC as a license to print money for years without serious thought into the long-term consequences or impact of the DVC construction.  Just look at the MASSIVE increase in guest numbers they are putting at the Monorail resorts with the DVC room additions,   while not doing anything to increase the reliability or capacity of the monorail or boat transit options to the MK which they are using to sell those new DVC rooms.     Between rising DVC buy in costs and what they are doing to the Park admission,   It's very possible they could be hitting a price ceiling where the increased profit per point no longer makes up for the decrease in point volume due to the increased cost.




BUT UGH!!.....   Are you guys TRYING to make me go into rant mode?!


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be offensive in any way.  I also realize that prices go up.  Its simple economics, but when I can take a fabulous 7 day cruise or plant myself on a beach for those same 7 days for half the cost of a WDW vacation, guess who is getting my vacation dollars?  Disney didn't just up the prices this year a little bit like normal.  It was a VERY LARGE overall increase in pricing and structure. I am not saying I won't go to Disney again, I am saying I probably will not renew my annual pass.  I just don't use it as much as I did when I was living out of state and the times I will use it, I can just purchase what I need as far as days in the park.  I can tell you that except for the Monsters University 24 hr fun, I haven't actually been in the parks since my son came for a visit during my birthday in March.  And before that it was during food and wine when some friends came to visit (you know who you are).  I spent about 4 total days in the parks in 2 visits.  Its just more than I am not sure I am getting my money's worth.  My pass expires in August.  I have plans to visit in October and again in December so may renew for one more year but it depends.  The price of 2 - 2 day hoppers is less than a Florida resident pass. . .even with the price increase.  Busch Gardens/Seaworld and the water parks are still the cheapest passes in town and I have fun there.  I love the animals at both parks and they offer something new each year.  Yes, they have price increases but its not a "killer" increase.  Don't mean to rant but sometimes, when the increases are large, you want more bang for the dollars you are coughing up.  They (Disney) have not offered that. End of rant. . .



The price increase last year was enough to get me to give up my AP.  I typically go twice a year for 5-7 days each, and it used to be worth it, or just about break even, but it got too high then. I can only imagine now.  I buy my tickets now, MYW, will only add hoppers if I decide I need to hop.  SO I modify my vacation I suppose.  I did grab some pre-price increase tickets from UCT so I have tickets for a trip in 2014 now, I'll wait for bargin airfare and likely rent points and can still go for a good bargin!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Mom21 said:


> Jumping in to join your group.  I've been divorced almost 6 years after being together for 15 prior to that.  I never really felt any issue with vacations though, because I had my "baby".  Well now she just turned 16 and will be a senior this fall, and then she will be living away next year at college. Not sure if I should post  or
> 
> Anyway after dating more guys than I care to think about for the last 5 years with no match, I'm thinking about my future all alone.  I am an introvert so I know it will be very hard for me to do.  If I don't though, I can see myself becoming the old witchy, cat lady on the hill and die alone with the cats eating my toes.....LOL.  That's what I always tell me dd anyway.
> 
> Im seriously considering doing Food and Wine this fall by myself. She can stay with her dad.  I haven't done this before because she didn't have a license and her dad lives out of district and with his work schedule couldn't do the school thing.  She gets her license in a few weeks (crossing fingers) so she can drive herself to school. Prior to 2 years ago I homeschooled her so we just went whenever/whereever we wanted. She will be livid I am going without her.  Time for mama to branch out and baby to grow up.
> 
> So how did you take the plunge and finally take a first trip for yourself even if it wasn't Disney?  Especially would like to hear from introverts.  I can be very social, but I find most times I simply prefer to be by myself. I've never been out to eat by myself.  I usually just pick it up and eat at home.



Hey girl... welcome!!! Im here reading your post like "did I post this in my sleep?" LOL you sound so much like me except I have a 7-year old, not 16. Good luck with having a new driver in the home!!!  I am a proud proud introvert.  I found a quote once that really summed me (and probably most of "us") up really well. It said "Being an introvert does not mean we dont speak or dont enjoy people. It just means that we speak when we have something to say and selective with the crowds and activities we partake in."   To that, I say DISNEY is a PERFECT place to do your first solo travel trip.  I did my first in May of 2011 (see my Trip report in my signature) and although I have been to WDW almost every year since I was 5, this trip just really set me on a new level of respect for the place ($100+ tickets and all lol) and also saw myself in a new light since it was my very first trip alone and I was worried about spending so much time alone.  I had a fabulous time and I think you will also.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I wish I was in Disney right now instead of hooked up to poison aka chemo...ugh! Let's just hope I don't get sucked up into a tornado (we have been in tornado warning mode all day) can u tell I'm having a rough day Lol Ok whine over.


----------



## ctnurse

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I wish I was in Disney right now instead of hooked up to poison aka chemo...ugh! Let's just hope I don't get sucked up into a tornado (we have been in tornado warning mode all day) can u tell I'm having a rough day Lol Ok whine over.



Sorry about the chemo and the storms.  My fingers are crossed that both will work out.  I hope you are almost done with treatment and it is ok to whine, but even better to drink wine.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Thanks yes I could use a glass of wine. The storms seem to be subsiding and I have 4 more weeks and hopefully done for a while at least


----------



## ctnurse

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Thanks yes I could use a glass of wine. The storms seem to be subsiding and I have 4 more weeks and hopefully done for a while at least



There are a few of us on here that enjoy an adult beverage every so often. Hopefully the next four weeks will fly by for you.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

So floridians how did you fair with the first ts ( that's tropical storm NOT table service) of the season? My car did not flood like it did with Debbie so I say success!


----------



## want2bminnie

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> So floridians how did you fair with the first ts ( that's tropical storm NOT table service) of the season? My car did not flood like it did with Debbie so I say success!



I'm in Miami and it's pretty windy and rainy here


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Jacksonville was like Jacksonville always is when a hurricane/tropical storm comes. We always get the outer edges if the storm and everyone freaks out.


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Jacksonville was like Jacksonville always is when a hurricane/tropical storm comes. We always get the outer edges if the storm and everyone freaks out.



I was waiting for the email today saying our corporate office was closing early due to weather. We can be having a blizzard and we Dont close but if its too rainy or windy our jax office closes. Must be nice l


----------



## DefLepard

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> So floridians how did you fair with the first ts ( that's tropical storm NOT table service) of the season? My car did not flood like it did with Debbie so I say success!



Tropical Storms are like the afternoon everglades thunder storms = Huge rain for 5-10 min then it stops, wait a few min and here it comes again

It did make the frogs in the pool of the abandoned house across the street very happy


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

DefLepard said:
			
		

> Tropical Storms are like the afternoon everglades thunder storms = Huge rain for 5-10 min then it stops, wait a few min and here it comes again
> 
> It did make the frogs in the pool of the abandoned house across the street very happy



Lol atleast the frogs are happy! We needed the rain it has been a pretty dry spring. I just hated all of the tornado warnings we kept on getting
 Give me a hurricane any day over tornados.


----------



## Sir William

I'm leaving in a couple of hours.  I'm southbound through the northbound storm.  I hope the flight isn't delayed or cancelled as a result.  I'll take the turbulence!


----------



## MICKEY88

moving sucks.... moving without any help..  I need Rum, and lots of it


----------



## DefLepard

MICKEY88 said:


> moving sucks.... moving without any help..  I need Rum, and lots of it



I know what you mean ...

There are a few large home items I just cant move by myself, king size bed , dresser is too large for a Hand Truck, and the couch is also massive and cant be moved with a Hand Truck

Pouring a drink and keeping it flowing


----------



## MICKEY88

DefLepard said:


> I know what you mean ...
> 
> There are a few large home items I just cant move by myself, king size bed , dresser is too large for a Hand Truck, and the couch is also massive and cant be moved with a Hand Truck
> 
> Pouring a drink and keeping it flowing



my problem exactly, bed, dressers and couch,, oh and my monster computer desk.
it came in 3 boxes when i bought it, once assembled we had a hard time moving it from the center of the room, to the corner,  

no pouring for me, it's straight from the bottle time


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> my problem exactly, bed, dressers and couch,, oh and my monster computer desk.
> it came in 3 boxes when i bought it, once assembled we had a hard time moving it from the center of the room, to the corner,
> 
> no pouring for me, it's straight from the bottle time



*hands over a couple bottles of rum* That should keep the pyrate satisfied for awhile. 

*Makes top shelf margarita's for everyone else and slides them down the bar* There ya go folks, enjoy on this warm summer day!


----------



## DIS_MERI

checking in from a 2 bedroom standard at AKV Kidani, one which actually has a lovely view of the savannah (I checked in at 10am on my birthday and asked very nicely for a pool view).  My non-theme park loving hubby (his favorite park is AK because it is least theme park like), actually said he would love to stay here for more than 1 night (we were at an off-site timeshare with friends for 7 night before this) and that next time we come we should stay on site


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> moving sucks.... moving without any help..  I need Rum, and lots of it



The last time I tried to move without any help I broke down and hired two guys that U-Haul recommended.  They were awesome.  And surprisingly quite reasonable.  They put the furniture where I asked and even assembled the beds.  It was great.  Best $300 I ever spent.

What can I say. . .I am a girl, I can't lift (read: DON'T) furniture.  I had to hire help.  I have moved too many times.  Those guys were awesome.


----------



## pookie10

Hi all!! Anyone around the Colorado area??? Males please  
I am 27, recently separated........LOVE LOVE everything DIS!! I NEED someone to share that with!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> moving sucks.... moving without any help..  I need Rum, and lots of it



Hmmm..... I don't recall ever getting a text or call asking what we were doing this weekend......  


But I totally feel ya....    It's starting to look like I may be doing a bit of a move myself sometime in the next couple months....




bluedevilinaz said:


> *hands over a couple bottles of rum* That should keep the pyrate satisfied for awhile.
> 
> *Makes top shelf margarita's for everyone else and slides them down the bar* There ya go folks, enjoy on this warm summer day!



   Mmmmmmm....TEQUILA!!





DIS_MERI said:


> checking in from a 2 bedroom standard at AKV Kidani, one which actually has a lovely view of the savannah (I checked in at 10am on my birthday and asked very nicely for a pool view).  My non-theme park loving hubby (his favorite park is AK because it is least theme park like), actually said he would love to stay here for more than 1 night (we were at an off-site timeshare with friends for 7 night before this) and that next time we come we should stay on site



 I don't know what's causing more of the  ,  The Statement you should stay onsite on your next trip.....  or simply the "Our next trip" comment being thrown around so non-chalantly.  






pookie10 said:


> Hi all!! Anyone around the Colorado area??? Males please
> I am 27, recently separated........LOVE LOVE everything DIS!! I NEED someone to share that with!



 to the group!   We always love having new people join us around here.

  I don't recall off the top of my head if we have anybody posting regularly [and I can't speak for all the lurkers....  HI GUYS!  ] from Colorado...  But this crowd can be a blast to hang out with here local or not.  

  Please feel free to just jump into the conversation and have fun around here.   We don't bite....hard......unless you ask nice....


----------



## pookie10

yeah, colorado sucks for DIS lovers...its ok.. i have a car...  Will travel LOL


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I have a female friend who live in Aurora. Lol. Other than that. Like DC said. No or here lives over there. Most live up in the NE it seems . Even though at one time. I was thinking of moving to Aurora since its my companies HQ.


YESSSS!! KINGDOM HEARTS 3 IS ANNOUNCED!!


----------



## pookie10

Boo....lol....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

pookie10 said:


> yeah, colorado sucks for DIS lovers...its ok.. i have a car...  Will travel LOL



Lol I'm going to be moving to Cheyenne with my wife next week(yes, your nomadic bartender is on the move AGAIN lol). I'm not single(obviously) but am a Disney lover! We can get together and talk Disney or whatever if you come to Cheyenne or when I head to Denver inevitably.  I'm always looking for new friends.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> YESSSS!! KINGDOM HEARTS 3 IS ANNOUNCED!!




  Just saw the trailer....


  Even more awesome than the announcement of KH3?

  KH HD 1.5 Remix!!


----------



## Brocktoon

I've got a huge backlog of current gen games to catch up on, but KH3 may be the game to get me to jump to next gen. It's rumored to be a PS4 exclusive. Based on the very brief game engine clip shown at the end of trailer ... if that's from KH3 then it didn't look like anything that couldn't be done on PS3, but then again it's probably still got a long ways to go before release as I don't think it's a launch title.

I'm not a Sony fanboy, or an Xbox hater, but the Xbox One looks like all kinds of fail. I think Microsoft has finally done themselves in with the 24 hour on-line connectivity checks and Kinect always-on/required. Based on games shown, exclusives, and on-line policies, I'm pretty much aiming towards a PS4 sometime in 2014.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:


> Boo....lol....



Lol. Still join in in the fun. You never know who will show up here.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> I don't know what's causing more of the  ,  The Statement you should stay onsite on your next trip.....  or simply the "Our next trip" comment being thrown around so non-chalantly.



Both!   He actually said the day before we checked in at Kidani that he never needed to come to Disney again, so going from "never" to "maybe next year, definitely within 2 years" is pretty awesome 

He also mentioned to his Dad on the way home from the airport last night that he was considering a Disney cruise 



pookie10 said:


> Boo....lol....



Even if you don't find someone nearby on the DIS, the SSC seems to be remarkably lucky for participants.  Our bartender, myself, and CT & BigE (our first "met at the SSC" marriage) have all gotten married (and haven't left the SSC  ) since joining, and DC and Darcy are both planning weddings.  You just never know 


Back from vacation and staring at a mountain of laundry, but not have post-trip depression too badly since we are planning to go again (probably 2 years from now).

We will need to plan it around school schedules, and DD16s graduation.  I am thinking we will have to go after June 15, but before August 6.  Is it better to go earlier than later?  One of our DSs has a July 4 birthday, but I am not a fan of swelter and the thought of Brazilian tour groups isn't appealing either.  We could also try for Spring Break or Christmas break, but DH wants the lowest crowds possible, but not take kids out of school.  Any suggestions on when would be best?


----------



## pookie10

Interesting  good to know!!!! Dis is an a important part of my everyday life... Like my kids or my cat... Gotta find someone who will love it


----------



## Nicole786

Chiming in to introduce myself! My name is Nicole, I'm 26, and from West Palm Beach! Won't be able to make the meet, I leave WDW 9/9  But i'm excited to chat here.  I saw some people were posting about kingdom hearts 3! I've been watching some live feeds from E3, any other thoughts?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Nicole786 said:


> Chiming in to introduce myself! My name is Nicole, I'm 26, and from West Palm Beach! Won't be able to make the meet, I leave WDW 9/9  But i'm excited to chat here.  I saw some people were posting about kingdom hearts 3! I've been watching some live feeds from E3, any other thoughts?



Pretty much just that Song destroyed Microsoft

And Welcome to the SSC


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> I've got a huge backlog of current gen games to catch up on, but KH3 may be the game to get me to jump to next gen. It's rumored to be a PS4 exclusive. Based on the very brief game engine clip shown at the end of trailer ... if that's from KH3 then it didn't look like anything that couldn't be done on PS3, but then again it's probably still got a long ways to go before release as I don't think it's a launch title.
> 
> I'm not a Sony fanboy, or an Xbox hater, but the Xbox One looks like all kinds of fail. I think Microsoft has finally done themselves in with the 24 hour on-line connectivity checks and Kinect always-on/required. Based on games shown, exclusives, and on-line policies, I'm pretty much aiming towards a PS4 sometime in 2014.



I agree with you on xbox one looking like it will be a fail! I'm an xbox lover and I do not like how I would not be able to play my 360 games on the new system or how you won't be able to share games without paying and the online needing to be always on since I don't have wifi at my house. It might be time for me to try the PS4 when it comes out if it looks like it will be any good. Xbox is supposed to be the system built by gamers for gamers and I don't see any gamers being really happy with the xbox one.....Ok nerdy rant over.....


----------



## pookie10

I love Xbox .... So I'll stay loyal to it lol


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

DIS_MERI said:
			
		

> Both!   He actually said the day before we checked in at Kidani that he never needed to come to Disney again, so going from "never" to "maybe next year, definitely within 2 years" is pretty awesome
> 
> He also mentioned to his Dad on the way home from the airport last night that he was considering a Disney cruise
> 
> Even if you don't find someone nearby on the DIS, the SSC seems to be remarkably lucky for participants.  Our bartender, myself, and CT & BigE (our first "met at the SSC" marriage) have all gotten married (and haven't left the SSC  ) since joining, and DC and Darcy are both planning weddings.  You just never know
> 
> Back from vacation and staring at a mountain of laundry, but not have post-trip depression too badly since we are planning to go again (probably 2 years from now).
> 
> We will need to plan it around school schedules, and DD16s graduation.  I am thinking we will have to go after June 15, but before August 6.  Is it better to go earlier than later?  One of our DSs has a July 4 birthday, but I am not a fan of swelter and the thought of Brazilian tour groups isn't appealing either.  We could also try for Spring Break or Christmas break, but DH wants the lowest crowds possible, but not take kids out of school.  Any suggestions on when would be best?



I would go mid june if you absolutely had to go when kids are out of school. July 4th week is insane (talking park closing by noon insane) and August is our hottest month. June will still be hot and crowded but more manageable then your other choices. Just be ready for afternoon showers. Another option would be the week of Thanksgiving. We went once then and it was busy but not like other holidays and the christmas decor will be up.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

pookie10 said:
			
		

> I love Xbox .... So I'll stay loyal to it lol



I love xbox also and will keep my xbox 360 but I don't want to have to replace my games for the same system among my other gripes about it. Although I did preorder it and plan on selling it during the Christmas time because I have a feeling it will still sell out and people will want it.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

OMG I just caught like 5 minutes of toddlers & tiaras while cleaning and WOW those parents have created some self centered bratty children. I knew there was a reason I don't watch this show.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Both!   He actually said the day before we checked in at Kidani that he never needed to come to Disney again, so going from "never" to "maybe next year, definitely within 2 years" is pretty awesome
> 
> He also mentioned to his Dad on the way home from the airport last night that he was considering a Disney cruise
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you don't find someone nearby on the DIS, the SSC seems to be remarkably lucky for participants.  Our bartender, myself, and CT & BigE (our first "met at the SSC" marriage) have all gotten married (and haven't left the SSC  ) since joining, and DC and Darcy are both planning weddings.  You just never know
> 
> 
> Back from vacation and staring at a mountain of laundry, but not have post-trip depression too badly since we are planning to go again (probably 2 years from now).
> 
> We will need to plan it around school schedules, and DD16s graduation.  I am thinking we will have to go after June 15, but before August 6.  Is it better to go earlier than later?  One of our DSs has a July 4 birthday, but I am not a fan of swelter and the thought of Brazilian tour groups isn't appealing either.  We could also try for Spring Break or Christmas break, but DH wants the lowest crowds possible, but not take kids out of school.  Any suggestions on when would be best?



DC met his girl on a previous version of this singles thread.  I met my guy through Match.com.  Our first date was at Epcot. . .lol.  A keeper through and through. There are many more matches I could tell you about as a result of this thread and some previous versions of this same thread but you have to understand that a lot of these people have moved on into married life and don't really hang out anymore.  I can name at least 12 couples that are a result of this thread or previous versions of this thread.  

Here is my suggestion to those interested in making a match.  1.  Don't come on too strong.  2.  Make friends first. . .that makes you approachable. 3.  Figure out a way to attend a meet and greet.   4.  Keep hanging out and participating in thread conversation. 

Some people want an instant fix.  Developing relationships takes time.  Give it the time that is required and just maybe you too will develop a long term relationship. . .at the very least some really great friendships. . .


----------



## DefLepard

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> OMG I just caught like 5 minutes of toddlers & tiaras while cleaning and WOW those parents have created some self centered bratty children. I knew there was a reason I don't watch this show.



Did you actually hear your brain cells scream in agony ?


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

DefLepard said:
			
		

> Did you actually hear your brain cells scream in agony ?



Yes and I think I lost a few brain cells in the few minutes I watched lol


----------



## goofyfigment

Disney_Fanatic25 said:
			
		

> Yes and I think I lost a few brain cells in the few minutes I watched lol



And to think those children are our future, boy are we doomed.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

We've been doomed. I saw a sign yesterday that said "Free Would" for firewood.


----------



## pookie10

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lol I'm going to be moving to Cheyenne with my wife next week(yes, your nomadic bartender is on the move AGAIN lol). I'm not single(obviously) but am a Disney lover! We can get together and talk Disney or whatever if you come to Cheyenne or when I head to Denver inevitably.  I'm always looking for new friends.



Cheyenne is about 45 mins from me... I'm in northern Colorado.... They petitioned to form their own state... Morons lol


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Just saw the trailer....
> 
> Even more awesome than the announcement of KH3?
> 
> KH HD 1.5 Remix!!



Yeah I'm super stoked for kh 1.5 because I can play it on the ps 3. I am also excited for kh 3 because that can be played on xbox


----------



## pookie10

I watched pretty wicked moms last night... *** is up with that show lol.


----------



## DefLepard

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> We've been doomed. I saw a sign yesterday that said "Free Would" for firewood.



Was it this sign ? 

   "don't steal my can"


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DefLepard said:


> Was it this sign ?
> 
> "don't steal my can"



Lol. Yep. That sign. End of time man.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

That is just sad! Whoever wrote that definitely did not win any spelling bees in school.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Both!   He actually said the day before we checked in at Kidani that he never needed to come to Disney again, so going from "never" to "maybe next year, definitely within 2 years" is pretty awesome
> 
> He also mentioned to his Dad on the way home from the airport last night that he was considering a Disney cruise
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you don't find someone nearby on the DIS, the SSC seems to be remarkably lucky for participants.  Our bartender, myself, and CT & BigE (our first "met at the SSC" marriage) have all gotten married (and haven't left the SSC  ) since joining, and DC and Darcy are both planning weddings.  You just never know
> 
> 
> Back from vacation and staring at a mountain of laundry, but not have post-trip depression too badly since we are planning to go again (probably 2 years from now).
> 
> We will need to plan it around school schedules, and DD16s graduation.  I am thinking we will have to go after June 15, but before August 6.  Is it better to go earlier than later?  One of our DSs has a July 4 birthday, but I am not a fan of swelter and the thought of Brazilian tour groups isn't appealing either.  We could also try for Spring Break or Christmas break, but DH wants the lowest crowds possible, but not take kids out of school.  Any suggestions on when would be best?



  Tell him "Welcome to the Dark Side!" for us.   


 Well.... another question would be are there any school breaks in your school system beyond the "big ones"?    Sorta like a teacher work week or anything?      If you REALLY want low crowds,   it might be better to swing something that goes over a school break that isn't one of the big traditional ones.  (think: Jersey Week).     You might also consider a compromise that includes 1 or 2 days of school break (a long weekend,  voter holiday, etc) with another 1 or 2 days of pulling the kids out of school so that you can go during a more traditional "slow period" at Disney.

Beyond those ideas....  I'd say it might be worth trying either as early in June as possible,  or as late in August as Possible.   As someone who avoids the Summer due to crowds,   my logic is that different school systems begin and end their school years at different times,    so you might luck out in a slightly lower crowds as not every school kid will be out like in the middle of summer.

   (I know it's sad....  but I'm actually seriously considering homeschooling Gus simply so that we can continue to go during off-peak times without having to worry about pulling him out of school.     )



Nicole786 said:


> Chiming in to introduce myself! My name is Nicole, I'm 26, and from West Palm Beach! Won't be able to make the meet, I leave WDW 9/9  But i'm excited to chat here.  I saw some people were posting about kingdom hearts 3! I've been watching some live feeds from E3, any other thoughts?



 to the group!   Always great to have new people join us around here!

  West Palm is still in Florida....  You should consider making the trip up to join us at the meet,  even if it's just a day trip.   We can be a blast to hang out with at the parks!  



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> That is just sad! Whoever wrote that definitely did not win any spelling bees in school.



hukt on foniks werkt fer me!!


----------



## DCTooTall

OH!!

Reminder!


  Hershey Park meet on Saturday, June 29th for anyone who is interested in joining us.   It's a lot of fun,   and...  CHOCOLATE!  


  If you want to join us,  just let me know so I can add you to list of people who will be attending so we can make sure everyone can meet up at the park.

  If you have any questions about the meet,  don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## pookie10

Hershey park would be fun..who wants to pay for me to go ? LOL


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. Yep. That sign. End of time man.



At least the wood was free?? They were not trying to sell it or something..lol..I would dump the wood, and take the trash can, just to be a pain


----------



## goofyfigment

Hershey would be fun too bad I'll be driving home from Disney that day


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:


> Hershey park would be fun..who wants to pay for me to go ? LOL



I'll pay for your ticket. You pay for mine. Deal?


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

My kids left today to go to their dads for the summer. I miss them already


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hi friends. . .

Decided to come out and play today.  I am going to Orlando Saturday to do some Best Girl and Bridesmaids shopping with two of my girls.  Looking forward to that  Might do some park time.  Haven't really decided yet.  If you are out at WDW playing in this humidity, let me know. . .I will meet up.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I wish I could do Disney this weekend but I did it last weekend Lol have fun though!


----------



## Sfmarine

DCTooTall said:


> OH!!
> 
> Reminder!
> 
> 
> Hershey Park meet on Saturday, June 29th for anyone who is interested in joining us.   It's a lot of fun,   and...  CHOCOLATE!
> 
> 
> If you want to join us,  just let me know so I can add you to list of people who will be attending so we can make sure everyone can meet up at the park.
> 
> If you have any questions about the meet,  don't be afraid to ask.



I think I will try to make it this time. I only live a few hours from there. Should be fun to hang out with some fellow DIS'ers


----------



## DCTooTall

Sfmarine said:


> I think I will try to make it this time. I only live a few hours from there. Should be fun to hang out with some fellow DIS'ers



Added to the list....


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> We've been doomed. I saw a sign yesterday that said "Free Would" for firewood.



So sad! I think the comma and semi-colon have gone the way of the dinosaur! (Although I will admit to not remembering the 'School House Rock' episode on semi-colon's but I could probably rock out Conjunction junction...what's your function!')


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'll pay for your ticket. You pay for mine. Deal?



Deal, dont forget to include my plane tickets too


----------



## pookie10

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> My kids left today to go to their dads for the summer. I miss them already



Thats got to be tough, are you going to be crazy bored??? I can mail you my kids if you want.


----------



## pookie10

Sfmarine said:


> I think I will try to make it this time. I only live a few hours from there. Should be fun to hang out with some fellow DIS'ers




Nope, Michael, you cannot go..... 


If you all ever want to have a ski trip or something in Colorado, you let me know!! But not anytime soon, 1. its summer 2. our beautiful mountains are all on fire up here.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:


> Deal, dont forget to include my plane tickets too



As long as you include mine.


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> As long as you include mine.



Ok, I would like first class...from Colorado..... frontier airlines, their airplanes are cute


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Tell him "Welcome to the Dark Side!" for us.
> 
> 
> Well.... another question would be are there any school breaks in your school system beyond the "big ones"?    Sorta like a teacher work week or anything?      If you REALLY want low crowds,   it might be better to swing something that goes over a school break that isn't one of the big traditional ones.  (think: Jersey Week).     You might also consider a compromise that includes 1 or 2 days of school break (a long weekend,  voter holiday, etc) with another 1 or 2 days of pulling the kids out of school so that you can go during a more traditional "slow period" at Disney.
> 
> Beyond those ideas....  I'd say it might be worth trying either as early in June as possible,  or as late in August as Possible.   As someone who avoids the Summer due to crowds,   my logic is that different school systems begin and end their school years at different times,    so you might luck out in a slightly lower crowds as not every school kid will be out like in the middle of summer.
> 
> (I know it's sad....  but I'm actually seriously considering homeschooling Gus simply so that we can continue to go during off-peak times without having to worry about pulling him out of school.     )



We've got a few little times here and there that might not be too terrible, but we're dealing with 2 different school systems (older DD and DS live with their Mom 20 mins away), and the 2 youngest are going to public school next year, plus DS12 is taking classes with a co-op, so....yeah, it gets complicated.  Additionally, older DD and DS are very active in cheer and sports, so we don't get breaks from those, and it is apparently worthy of death to even consider missing a game or 2....so, yeah, probably early June.  Sadly, both school systems have the same spring break this coming year *and* it is probably a decent crowd time (they go back to school the Monday before Easter), but that is sooner than I think we can really afford to go without DH nearly killing himself working OT.  So, we will wait and see what 2014 holds for us


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:


> Ok, I would like first class...from Colorado..... frontier airlines, their airplanes are cute



Eh. I'm cool with whatever.


----------



## Sfmarine

pookie10 said:


> Nope, Michael, you cannot go.....
> 
> 
> If you all ever want to have a ski trip or something in Colorado, you let me know!! But not anytime soon, 1. its summer 2. our beautiful mountains are all on fire up here.



I am totally going. I need to get my roller coaster fix. Sounds like jagfanjosh is paying for your ticket so come on down.


----------



## pookie10

Lol... I got my coaster fix last week.. But theme parks just are not magical like Disney world... Feel free to buy me something


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> DC met his girl on a previous version of this singles thread.  I met my guy through Match.com.  Our first date was at Epcot. . .lol.  A keeper through and through. There are many more matches I could tell you about as a result of this thread and some previous versions of this same thread but you have to understand that a lot of these people have moved on into married life and don't really hang out anymore.  I can name at least 12 couples that are a result of this thread or previous versions of this thread.
> 
> Here is my suggestion to those interested in making a match.  1.  Don't come on too strong.  2.  Make friends first. . .that makes you approachable. 3.  Figure out a way to attend a meet and greet.   4.  Keep hanging out and participating in thread conversation.
> 
> Some people want an instant fix.  Developing relationships takes time.  Give it the time that is required and just maybe you too will develop a long term relationship. . .at the very least some really great friendships. . .



Darcy is absolutely right, she is a very wise woman, there really are some great people on this thread and past ones.



DCTooTall said:


> OH!!
> 
> Reminder!
> 
> 
> Hershey Park meet on Saturday, June 29th for anyone who is interested in joining us.   It's a lot of fun,   and...  CHOCOLATE!
> 
> 
> If you want to join us,  just let me know so I can add you to list of people who will be attending so we can make sure everyone can meet up at the park.
> 
> If you have any questions about the meet,  don't be afraid to ask.



Have fun and post pics.  I know that we won't be making it this year. 



DIS_MERI said:


> We've got a few little times here and there that might not be too terrible, but we're dealing with 2 different school systems (older DD and DS live with their Mom 20 mins away), and the 2 youngest are going to public school next year, plus DS12 is taking classes with a co-op, so....yeah, it gets complicated.  Additionally, older DD and DS are very active in cheer and sports, so we don't get breaks from those, and it is apparently worthy of death to even consider missing a game or 2....so, yeah, probably early June.  Sadly, both school systems have the same spring break this coming year *and* it is probably a decent crowd time (they go back to school the Monday before Easter), but that is sooner than I think we can really afford to go without DH nearly killing himself working OT.  So, we will wait and see what 2014 holds for us



Don't tell anyone but I may have taken DS out of school once or twice to beat the crowds. . It sounds like your trip to WDW was successful and it is great that your DH is already planning your next trip.  It is nice to plan trips together and not have to be the official planner. Erik and I have talked about staying at AKL, but we love the BW so much we can't seem to take the plunge.  Maybe we will do both next time?


I love the fact how many new people are on the thread now.  I just wanted to welcome everyone.


----------



## Brocktoon

goofyfigment said:


> Hershey would be fun too bad I'll be driving home from Disney that day


 
Unfortunately I'm won't be able to make Hershey either, but I won't be travelling back from Disney ... instead if all goes to schedule I should be on a plane back from business on the hot/humid TX gulf coast. I don't know how the TX folks get used to that summer humidity ...

In other news, I finally booked the Wild Africa Trek on 10/26 for my Dad and I as a Father's Day gift. If anyone is down during late Oct and is interested in doing the tour with some other DISers, we booked for the 12:30 PM slot. The price wasn't too bad at the current discount (10/26 is the last day for the discount) of $140 per person.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Thats got to be tough, are you going to be crazy bored??? I can mail you my kids if you want.



Yes I will be crazy bored but it will be a much needed down time Lol... I don't think your kids would mail very well. My mailbox is too small


----------



## pookie10

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Yes I will be crazy bored but it will be a much needed down time Lol... I don't think your kids would mail very well. My mailbox is too small



Yeah.. Of course you will miss them like crazy but it will give you time to be a grown up too!! Which is nice


----------



## pookie10

Brocktoon said:


> Unfortunately I'm won't be able to make Hershey either, but I won't be travelling back from Disney ... instead if all goes to schedule I should be on a plane back from business on the hot/humid TX gulf coast. I don't know how the TX folks get used to that summer humidity ...
> 
> In other news, I finally booked the Wild Africa Trek on 10/26 for my Dad and I as a Father's Day gift. If anyone is down during late Oct and is interested in doing the tour with some other DISers, we booked for the 12:30 PM slot. The price wasn't too bad at the current discount (10/26 is the last day for the discount) of $140 per person.



What is the wild Africa trek??


----------



## DefLepard

pookie10 said:


> What is the wild Africa trek??



Official site = https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/animal-kingdom/wild-africa-trek/


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Anybody else excited for Man of Steel? Got my midnight showing ticket for IMAX. Still can't wait for Pacific Rim though. Less than one month for that one!!


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Anybody else excited for Man of Steel? Got my midnight showing ticket for IMAX. Still can't wait for Pacific Rim though. Less than one month for that one!!



Yep! Going first thing in the morning!! Stoked!!


----------



## DCTooTall

So Pookie... Josh....  Should I put you guys down for the hershey meet?   



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Yes I will be crazy bored but it will be a much needed down time Lol... I don't think your kids would mail very well. My mailbox is too small



You'd be amazed at how flexible Kids can be.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> DC met his girl on a previous version of this singles thread.  I met my guy through Match.com.  Our first date was at Epcot. . .lol.  A keeper through and through. There are many more matches I could tell you about as a result of this thread and some previous versions of this same thread but you have to understand that a lot of these people have moved on into married life and don't really hang out anymore.  I can name at least 12 couples that are a result of this thread or previous versions of this thread.
> 
> Here is my suggestion to those interested in making a match.  1.  Don't come on too strong.  2.  Make friends first. . .that makes you approachable. 3.  Figure out a way to attend a meet and greet.   4.  Keep hanging out and participating in thread conversation.
> 
> Some people want an instant fix.  Developing relationships takes time.  Give it the time that is required and just maybe you too will develop a long term relationship. . .at the very least some really great friendships. . .



You know, I wrote all that down right?? LOL



pookie10 said:


> What is the wild Africa trek??



Aww man, Wild Africa Trek is fantastic!! I went during my solo trip in May 2011. Im sure they've changed it up a little by now but its an experience at Animal Kingdom like no other. You get roped up to cross these high bridges over a family of gators; you get to feed hippos, and do a little trek through the backwoods of ANimal Kingdom, and then you take the Safari but its like the extended backlot version and then you get this really nice lunch.  At the time, we also got a free CD of hundreds of pictures they took of us.  It was an amazing experience. 



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Anybody else excited for Man of Steel? Got my midnight showing ticket for IMAX. Still can't wait for Pacific Rim though. Less than one month for that one!!



I can't wait to see it this weekend!


----------



## Brocktoon

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Aww man, Wild Africa Trek is fantastic!! I went during my solo trip in May 2011. Im sure they've changed it up a little by now but its an experience at Animal Kingdom like no other. You get roped up to cross these high bridges over a family of gators; you get to feed hippos, and do a little trek through the backwoods of ANimal Kingdom, and then you take the Safari but its like the extended backlot version and then you get this really nice lunch.  At the time, we also got a free CD of hundreds of pictures they took of us.  It was an amazing experience.



This is getting me very hyped for the tour!   I've been on the fence about the tour for the past few trips, but the discount coinciding with my October trip pretty much sealed the deal ... it was basically now or never.  When I booked they did mention that they will have a photographer on the tour and that a photo CD will be mailed out.


----------



## KinziePooh

Brocktoon said:


> In other news, I finally booked the Wild Africa Trek on 10/26 for my Dad and I as a Father's Day gift. If anyone is down during late Oct and is interested in doing the tour with some other DISers, we booked for the 12:30 PM slot. The price wasn't too bad at the current discount (10/26 is the last day for the discount) of $140 per person.



I really want to do this tour and was using the discount as a way to justify doing it. Just my luck, the discount ends the day before I get to WDW.  You'll have to let us know all about it!




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Aww man, Wild Africa Trek is fantastic!! I went during my solo trip in May 2011. Im sure they've changed it up a little by now but its an experience at Animal Kingdom like no other. You get roped up to cross these high bridges over a family of gators; you get to feed hippos, and do a little trek through the backwoods of ANimal Kingdom, and then you take the Safari but its like the extended backlot version and then you get this really nice lunch.  At the time, we also got a free CD of hundreds of pictures they took of us.  It was an amazing experience.



I've done the Sunrise Safari, which is like an extended version of Kilimanjaro Safari, but this sounds so cool! It's definitely on my Disney bucket list.


----------



## Sfmarine

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Anybody else excited for Man of Steel? Got my midnight showing ticket for IMAX. Still can't wait for Pacific Rim though. Less than one month for that one!!



Doing IMAX on Sunday.


----------



## MICKEY88

looks like change is coming to WDW  http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201306/3524/


----------



## Sfmarine

Now that is some great news!


----------



## goofyfigment

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> looks like change is coming to WDW  http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201306/3524/



Sad to get rid of muppets an entire new generation of kids are finally learning who these characters are with the new movies


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> looks like change is coming to WDW  http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201306/3524/



Don't take away my muppets!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'll believe it when I see it. Too many times I have heard we are getting Cars Land at Hollywood Studios. We will see.


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> I'll believe it when I see it. Too many times I have heard we are getting Cars Land at Hollywood Studios. We will see.



I just Dont want to lose my muppets!   An-ne-mal!!!!!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

goofyfigment said:


> I just Dont want to lose my muppets!   An-ne-mal!!!!!!



Highly doubt Muppets are going anywhere. They are doing a refurb in September. Why refurb when your getting rid of it?


----------



## Tinkerbell1013

Loved everything about that but don't want to see the Muppets go! Love visiting the Muppets each trip.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> So Pookie... Josh....  Should I put you guys down for the hershey meet?
> 
> You'd be amazed at how flexible Kids can be.



I wish!! And my 11 yr old is big... Would have to pay extra shipping lol


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:


> I wish!! And my 11 yr old is big... Would have to pay extra shipping lol



Priority Flat rate has some pretty big boxes. And if it fits, it ships


----------



## Sfmarine

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Priority Flat rate has some pretty big boxes. And if it fits, it ships


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

My spoiler free review of Man of Steel



It seems like they basically edited all the trailers for it together and had some music playing. 

Just to many plot holes 

After all is said and done. It's was..ok. It was visually great.  Prolly one of the best Superman movies made.  But that really isn't saying much.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> looks like change is coming to WDW  http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201306/3524/



I would be very happy with both a cars land and a star wars land! Alrhough I have never seen a star wars movie *ducks* I love Star Tours and my son loves Cars. HS needs a big makeover and I think this would be in the right direction. Now I wonder where the Osborne Lights would go if they are turning that whole area into Star Wars Land


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> Don't take away my muppets!


 


goofyfigment said:


> I just Dont want to lose my muppets! An-ne-mal!!!!!!


 


jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Highly doubt Muppets are going anywhere. They are doing a refurb in September. Why refurb when your getting rid of it?


 


Tinkerbell1013 said:


> Loved everything about that but don't want to see the Muppets go! Love visiting the Muppets each trip.


 
Yep, I can't see the Muppets going anywhere. The recent movie was brilliant, and they have another film on the way. On top of that, Disney is currently developing and testing a Muppets Broadway concept.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> Don't tell anyone but I may have taken DS out of school once or twice to beat the crowds. . It sounds like your trip to WDW was successful and it is great that your DH is already planning your next trip.  It is nice to plan trips together and not have to be the official planner. Erik and I have talked about staying at AKL, but we love the BW so much we can't seem to take the plunge.  Maybe we will do both next time?



I would totally take elementary age, and likely even middle school, kids out, but the older 2 are both in high school next year, and DD will be a senior when we will probably go again.  Just too hard to catch back up then, and the stakes are pretty high.  Probably cheaper in the long run to hit summer than chance failing a mandatory class!  And, there's all the drama with cheerleading and being penalized for missing games and practices (because she might just die if she doesn't get to cheer in 'x' spot for 'y' game  ).

DD16 actually wasn't too thrilled with the theme parks themselves, and neither is DH.  Additionally, he had apparently promised her at some point in the distant past that when she graduates, they would go on a cruise, just the 2 of them.  He was planning on nixing that now that we've combined families, but DS14 loves roller coasters, so I am thinking:  We are planning on going next just after DD16 graduates.  We can all fly in together, DH and DD16 can go straight to the cruise ship for a 3 night cruise, and the other 5 of us can go stay at either Beach Club in a regular room (because that will fit 5 of us left) and enjoy stormalong bay and proximity to Epcot and HS or Contemporary for MK and Epcot access....when it is time for DH and DD16 to come back we can move to AKV.  The lodging savings would pay for the cruise, and everyone will be happy (or as happy as a family with 3 teens can be  ).




MICKEY88 said:


> looks like change is coming to WDW  http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201306/3524/



I like the sound of this!  I would be a little sad, though, because I still haven't made it over to the muppets area, even though I kept meaning to....


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> My spoiler free review of Man of Steel
> 
> It seems like they basically edited all the trailers for it together and had some music playing.
> 
> Just to many plot holes
> 
> After all is said and done. It's was..ok. It was visually great.  Prolly one of the best Superman movies made.  But that really isn't saying much.



Bummer!!!! But I didn't really expect too much. The last superman movie I thought was good but it didn't do we'll in theaters .. I'll stick to watching smallville for my superman fix


----------



## pookie10

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I would be very happy with both a cars land and a star wars land! Alrhough I have never seen a star wars movie *ducks* I love Star Tours and my son loves Cars. HS needs a big makeover and I think this would be in the right direction. Now I wonder where the Osborne Lights would go if they are turning that whole area into Star Wars Land



If you we're going to watch Star Wars.. I recommend the third one... It's got lots of drama...I liked it. Or do one through three those I think are the best ... Spoiler... Anakin and darth vader... Same guy.... And he is Luke's father!!! Bet you didn't see that coming


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> looks like change is coming to WDW  http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201306/3524/





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Too many times I have heard we are getting Cars Land at Hollywood Studios. We will see.



  Ditto....

     We've been hearing almost nonstop "Carsland is coming to Florida!" out of the rumor mill since the day it opened in california.  I didn't believe it then,  and am not thinking anything has changed.   Too many reasons for them to keep it exclusive for California....  at least in the US parks.

As for starwars Land....   they JUST bought the property.   Considering the secrecy surrounding it,   I highly doubt that imagineering has had the time to fully grasp the potential of the concepts and ownership and put together a detailed plan on an actual Star Wars Land.     I wouldn't be surprised to know there were some blue sky ideas floating around,   but there is a HUGE difference between having some ideas and an idea with enough substance to give an official green light too.




pookie10 said:


> If you we're going to watch Star Wars.. I recommend the third one... It's got lots of drama...I liked it. Or do one through three those I think are the best ... Spoiler... Anakin and darth vader... Same guy.... And he is Luke's father!!! Bet you didn't see that coming




....


  I'm just going to pretend I didn't see this post....


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> I'm just going to pretend I didn't see this post....



Umm ... she didn't mention Jar Jar


----------



## pookie10

DefLepard said:


> Umm ... she didn't mention Jar Jar



Jar jar adds some comedy.... I dunno... I like the third... Anakin is hawt and I really feel sorry for him


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Are we speaking a new language now? Lol


----------



## Sfmarine

pookie10 said:


> If you we're going to watch Star Wars.. I recommend the third one... It's got lots of drama...I liked it. Or do one through three those I think are the best ... Spoiler... Anakin and darth vader... Same guy.... And he is Luke's father!!! Bet you didn't see that coming



You are so bad.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I still can't get over how bad Man of Steel was


----------



## pookie10

Ok... Sooooo ..... Cars land huh.. Hmmm.... Not really my thing..as of now if I could skip a park it would be Hollywood studios.  The magic there is just less magical for me lol


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

My son will like Cars land and its a better option than what is there. DHS is the one park I skip if I'm solo its just not my thing. But I will believe in Cars Land and Star Wars Land when they build it lol


----------



## pookie10

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> My son will like Cars land and its a better option than what is there. DHS is the one park I skip if I'm solo its just not my thing. But I will believe in Cars Land and Star Wars Land when they build it lol



Me too...I would skip it...My son is older, so cars is not really his cup o tea..But it would be something new and different to see, so I would go.


----------



## DefLepard

Facepalm.... 

A few pages ago it was mentioned about the youth of today and how we are doomed.

Have you seen recent pictures of Rihanna wearing Double-top jeans and the best is Miley Cyrus wearing Half-Jeans, Half-Sweatpants.. 

wait for it......

The Half-Jeans, Half-Sweatpants cost over $2,000


----------



## DIS_MERI

DefLepard said:


> Facepalm....
> 
> A few pages ago it was mentioned about the youth of today and how we are doomed.
> 
> Have you seen recent pictures of Rihanna wearing Double-top jeans and the best is Miley Cyrus wearing Half-Jeans, Half-Sweatpants..
> 
> wait for it......
> 
> The Half-Jeans, Half-Sweatpants cost over $2,000



I had to google.  Half-Jean, Half-Sweatpants, all hideous.  Of course, it was for a red carpet event for MySpace 

We are truly doomed.  But, in the meantime, at least there's Disney


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Myspace is still around? Lol they will spend loads of money on anything that gets them attention. Whether its good or bad it is still attention lol


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

It is soooo hot here in FL. I'm out playing football and within 15 mins all of us look like we just got out of a pool. It's so hot the grass is sweating. I hate living here during Summer time.


----------



## Tinkerbell1013

Lord help us - half jeans, half sweat pants... What a hot mess! Wouldn't surprise me if they catch on though. I thought jeggings were ridiculous but people love them!

Josh - can't imagine living in Florida in the summer. Kentucky is hot and muggy enough - Florida would be miserable! April heat and September heat in Florida is about my threshold.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

It is already miserably hot in fl and its only June. Thank god for AC and a pool


----------



## pookie10

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Myspace is still around? Lol they will spend loads of money on anything that gets them attention. Whether its good or bad it is still attention lol



Justin timber lake owns MySpace... Just a fun fact...


----------



## Tinkerbell1013

pookie10 said:


> Justin timber lake owns MySpace... Just a fun fact...



JT brought sexy back first and now MySpace. Look out world!


----------



## HPCrazy

----someone can delete this post, don't want to double post----


----------



## HPCrazy

DCTooTall said:


> OH!!
> 
> Reminder!
> 
> 
> Hershey Park meet on Saturday, June 29th for anyone who is interested in joining us.   It's a lot of fun,   and...  CHOCOLATE!
> 
> 
> If you want to join us,  just let me know so I can add you to list of people who will be attending so we can make sure everyone can meet up at the park.
> 
> If you have any questions about the meet,  don't be afraid to ask.



I am interested in this. I'm a local (York area) and hold a season pass so I visit quite frequently. I'm a roller coaster lover and have ridden Skyrush 17 times this season so far. I'm always up for a DIS-meet and making new friends, especially at my other favorite place (Hershey) besides WDW!


----------



## MICKEY88

HPCrazy said:


> I am interested in this. I'm a local (York area) and hold a season pass so I visit quite frequently. I'm a roller coaster lover and have ridden Skyrush 17 times this season so far. I'm always up for a DIS-meet and making new friends, especially at my other favorite place (Hershey) besides WDW!



awesome  DC will add you to the list, unfortunately I will most likely miss this meet. I've already been alerted to prepare to be working that weekend  P-(


----------



## pookie10

Tinkerbell1013 said:


> JT brought sexy back first and now MySpace. Look out world!



Right??? He nailed pretty much every part of his llife


----------



## pookie10

HPCrazy said:


> I am interested in this. I'm a local (York area) and hold a season pass so I visit quite frequently. I'm a roller coaster lover and have ridden Skyrush 17 times this season so far. I'm always up for a DIS-meet and making new friends, especially at my other favorite place (Hershey) besides WDW!



Everyone's from the east coast... I need to move


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:


> Everyone's from the east coast... I need to move



Everyone pretty much lives in the North East. There are like 3 of us here in FL. The rest of the regulars are up north


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Everyone pretty much lives in the North East. There are like 3 of us here in FL. The rest of the regulars are up north



There must be something in the water up here, lol. Anyway this time next week I'll be down there  even though its turned into a universal trip I'm excited to ride transformers! Just finished packing now to get thru this extremely long work week!


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Everyone pretty much lives in the North East. There are like 3 of us here in FL. The rest of the regulars are up north



Us Colorado folk like Disney too... I could go to the world or the land. ... Lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Everyone pretty much lives in the North East. There are like 3 of us here in FL. The rest of the regulars are up north



Hey now, hey now. Not ALL of the rest of the regulars are up north. I'm out west too. lol. I may not be as regular on here as I used to be but that'll change once I get reliable internet in the next couple days when I get settled in Cheyenne, Wy.  A good majority of them are though sadly. We had some in Texas but they seem to have disappeared as of late.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey fine folks! Good morning. I hope you all had a wonderful and fabulous weekend and didn't get into TOO much trouble. [/COLOR]


----------



## pookie10

Right, Right...Cheyenne is about an hour from me...Im super northern colorado!! Go midwest!!


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Facepalm....
> 
> A few pages ago it was mentioned about the youth of today and how we are doomed.
> 
> Have you seen recent pictures of Rihanna wearing Double-top jeans and the best is Miley Cyrus wearing Half-Jeans, Half-Sweatpants..
> 
> wait for it......
> 
> The Half-Jeans, Half-Sweatpants cost over $2,000



  You know....  I've pretty much given up on any attempt to stay current with pop culture.   I just don't care enough to put the effort in.


OMG.....


   Does this mean I'm now officially old?!  




HPCrazy said:


> I am interested in this. I'm a local (York area) and hold a season pass so I visit quite frequently. I'm a roller coaster lover and have ridden Skyrush 17 times this season so far. I'm always up for a DIS-meet and making new friends, especially at my other favorite place (Hershey) besides WDW!



  Sure thing....  I'll add you to the list.  



MICKEY88 said:


> awesome  DC will add you to the list, unfortunately I will most likely miss this meet. I've already been alerted to prepare to be working that weekend  P-(



  You need to tell those guys to quit their bickering and do their damned jobs already so you can go hang out with your friends at Hershey.



pookie10 said:


> Right??? He nailed pretty much every part of his llife



  ....Including Britney!   






jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Everyone pretty much lives in the North East. There are like 3 of us here in FL. The rest of the regulars are up north



Really?    So Tara in TX,    or DISMeri in Illinios (Or was it Indiana??)...  or CT and BIGE in Germany..   etc...  They don't count?



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey fine folks! Good morning. I hope you all had a wonderful and fabulous weekend and didn't get into TOO much trouble.



  I went to a "Plunder the Village" Pirate event in Mt Holly, NJ Saturday with my Pirate Princess.  

   Needless to say,   I made sure I had a few Rum and Cokes when we ended up at the Bar.


....seriously...  Gus seems to LOVE that particular bar.    It's the same one he spent all day at last year when he turned 21-days.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Remember DC. Everyone is up north for me


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Remember DC. Everyone is up north for me



Yes...  But you specifically said "Northeast".

 Everyone is north of you...  But some are west.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Today sucked. Can't wait for Saturday


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Today sucked. Can't wait for Saturday



why?? whats up butter cup?


----------



## goofyfigment

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Today sucked. Can't wait for Saturday



Me either hopefully I make it to town to see monsters u before the theatre closes for the night


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Remember DC. Everyone is up north for me



Not everyone is North of you


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

So, I've officially started my South Florida job hunt.  I just can't do NJ any more... I know selling the house I JUST bought will be a pain in the tail, but Im willing to take the chance.  

No, not applying to anything Disney either.. that will be like learning how sausage is made. Im good.


----------



## amfie928

LaLalovesWDW said:
			
		

> No, not applying to anything Disney either.. that will be like learning how sausage is made. Im good.



LOL...as a CM (The Disney Store) it does take away some of the glamour but I still love it! Best of luck on the job hunt and house selling! I have lots of friends in Monmouth county and most of them want out too!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

amfie928 said:


> LOL...as a CM (The Disney Store) it does take away some of the glamour but I still love it! Best of luck on the job hunt and house selling! I have lots of friends in Monmouth county and most of them want out too!



Thank you!! I know the journey will be tough and who knows when if ever, I will actually be able to go but Im going to at least try.   Im still recovering from the "Behind the Keys" tour I did at WDW a couple of years back LOL.  It was nice but I almost wish I had never seen the underground area... I feel like I know too much lol.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Ugh. I go an invite to attend the grand opening for Transformers: The Ride 3D Thursday (know some people in the press/podcasts circle). Buuuuuut. I can't go. Really wanna call out of work.


----------



## want2bminnie

LaLalovesWDW said:


> So, I've officially started my South Florida job hunt.  I just can't do NJ any more... I know selling the house I JUST bought will be a pain in the tail, but Im willing to take the chance.
> 
> No, not applying to anything Disney either.. that will be like learning how sausage is made. Im good.



Good luck!! 

In what part of S. Florida are you looking?
I'm allllllllllll the way down in Miami. 
WDW is a 4 hour drive for me.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

want2bminnie said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> In what part of S. Florida are you looking?
> I'm allllllllllll the way down in Miami.
> WDW is a 4 hour drive for me.



Hey girl!! Im looking in Palm Beach County (Where my Mom is)... just had a phone interview for a company in Ft Lauderdale and my 3rd choice is North of Miami area.   WDW is 3 hrs from my Mom, which is around the corner in my eyes. I would die to be only 3 hrs from disney  .    Maybe, I will have better luck in the man department also... Im so over these idiots up here. Im sure they are just as idiotic everywhere but at least I will be happy under some palm trees and lower taxes lol


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> So, I've officially started my South Florida job hunt.  I just can't do NJ any more... I know selling the house I JUST bought will be a pain in the tail, but Im willing to take the chance.
> 
> No, not applying to anything Disney either.. that will be like learning how sausage is made. Im good.



Why not try Universal?


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Why not try Universal?



Good idea, thats what I would do!! I wouldnt mind working at a WDW resort or something....


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

LaLalovesWDW said:
			
		

> Hey girl!! Im looking in Palm Beach County (Where my Mom is)... just had a phone interview for a company in Ft Lauderdale and my 3rd choice is North of Miami area.   WDW is 3 hrs from my Mom, which is around the corner in my eyes. I would die to be only 3 hrs from disney  .    Maybe, I will have better luck in the man department also... Im so over these idiots up here. Im sure they are just as idiotic everywhere but at least I will be happy under some palm trees and lower taxes lol



They are just as idiotic here. Idiocy hits men like the plague its everywhere Lol but can't beat being close to Disney.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I've worked at Bush Gardens and it kind of ruined it for me so I could never work at the Disney parks although I don't think anything could kill my love for Disney but I don't want to risk it


----------



## Graeme

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im sure they are just as idiotic everywhere



Hi Lala!!!


----------



## Graeme

Graeme said:


> Hi Lala!!!



*Not a proposition , just a hello because I hadn't seen you here for a while!


----------



## want2bminnie

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey girl!! Im looking in Palm Beach County (Where my Mom is)... just had a phone interview for a company in Ft Lauderdale and my 3rd choice is North of Miami area.   WDW is 3 hrs from my Mom, which is around the corner in my eyes. I would die to be only 3 hrs from disney  .    Maybe, I will have better luck in the man department also... Im so over these idiots up here. Im sure they are just as idiotic everywhere but at least I will be happy under some palm trees and lower taxes lol



Yes it's nice to be so close to WDW.
I am about 30 minutes from Ft. Lauderdale.
If you are coming down this far, I hope you like Latin boys 
We have lots of them!

I hope you find a job you like!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Why not try Universal?





pookie10 said:


> Good idea, thats what I would do!! I wouldnt mind working at a WDW resort or something....



wait.... did y'all just curse at me? 



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> They are just as idiotic here. Idiocy hits men like the plague its everywhere Lol but can't beat being close to Disney.



hahahaha... Im sure but the proximity to Disney would definitely make up for (some of) it. 



Graeme said:


> Hi Lala!!!





Graeme said:


> *Not a proposition , just a hello because I hadn't seen you here for a while!



Hey Graeme!!! No, I know not a proposition lol.  I don't got it like that, but yes nice to see another familiar handle.  How you been? 



want2bminnie said:


> Yes it's nice to be so close to WDW.
> I am about 30 minutes from Ft. Lauderdale.
> If you are coming down this far, I hope you like Latin boys
> We have lots of them!
> 
> I hope you find a job you like!



So I hear... I don't know if Latin and Jamaican go together but I'd surely try....


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> wait.... did y'all just curse at me?



  Don't go knocking Universal.   They have REALLY upped their game in the past few years and are very much worth checking out.  (especially if you become a "local" and have more time for park visits)



LaLalovesWDW said:


> So I hear... I don't know if Latin and Jamaican go together but I'd surely try....



  Just get them sick.  Then you'll get more sexy sick voice with accent action going on.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Don't go knocking Universal.   They have REALLY upped their game in the past few years and are very much worth checking out.  (especially if you become a "local" and have more time for park visits)
> 
> Just get them sick.  Then you'll get more sexy sick voice with accent action going on.



I can't wait to visit universal!!!!!  I can't wait to see Harry potter and the simpsons


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

pookie10 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to visit universal!!!!!  I can't wait to see Harry potter and the simpsons



The Simpsons ride is awesome! It is my fav ride at Universal


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is the single most immersive land I had ever seen.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I'll be honest with you.  I love them all.  Disney has great theming but US/IOA has some great stuff.  I also love Sea World and Aquatica (this water park is over the top) and love Busch Gardens.  Got way better animal pics at Busch Gardens than I did at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  No remorse going on here, just love my parks. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> The Simpsons ride is awesome! It is my fav ride at Universal



Simpsons is actually the one ride I cannot do.   Between my height,  the stuffiness of the building at times,   and the sim,   I'm almost guaranteed to feel off after riding it


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is the single most immersive land I had ever seen.



Yay... That's exciting!!!!!


----------



## pookie10

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll be honest with you.  I love them all.  Disney has great theming but US/IOA has some great stuff.  I also love Sea World and Aquatica (this water park is over the top) and love Busch Gardens.  Got way better animal pics at Busch Gardens than I did at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  No remorse going on here, just love my parks. . .



I love marine animals but cannot fathom going to sea world..  Animal cruelty at its finest... Imagine living in your bathroom... That's how a killer whale feels... Recently a whale was inbred in Florida with her uncle and their baby lived ten months.... It's sad.. So very sad


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Simpsons is actually the one ride I cannot do.   Between my height,  the stuffiness of the building at times,   and the sim,   I'm almost guaranteed to feel off after riding it



What does the Simpsons ride actually do


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> What does the Simpsons ride actually do



It's a motion simulator.

   Basically think from a real high level.... Star Tours.


  The difference is the way it's laid out and works.     You are first sent to a "pretty small" room for the preshow video,   before entering the room with the ride vehicle.  The vehicle seats 8 people,  4 people per row,    2 rows.    It looks like a car.. (if I remember...    it's the same basic ride vehicle as the old deloreans from BttF).

  Once the ride begins,  The vehicle moves forward slightly before being lifted up thru a hole in the ceiling,   where your vehicle is now in front of a GIANT OMNIMAX Screen.     Think of it like a Soarin Screen....   But bigger.   You are in a big room with every other ride vehicle in the building in it.  

Then proceeds the motion simulator where the big simpsons adventure happens on the screen while your car bucks and moves in time with the video.   Its a fun ride and very enjoyable,    but at 6'6" the cramped car combined with the motion simulator just don't agree with me.    

(I also SOMETIMES get slightly ill from Star Tours,  if it's one of those days when it's hot/muggy/no circulation in the vehicle.)


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> It's a motion simulator.
> 
> Basically think from a real high level.... Star Tours.
> 
> The difference is the way it's laid out and works.     You are first sent to a "pretty small" room for the preshow video,   before entering the room with the ride vehicle.  The vehicle seats 8 people,  4 people per row,    2 rows.    It looks like a car.. (if I remember...    it's the same basic ride vehicle as the old deloreans from BttF).
> 
> Once the ride begins,  The vehicle moves forward slightly before being lifted up thru a hole in the ceiling,   where your vehicle is now in front of a GIANT OMNIMAX Screen.     Think of it like a Soarin Screen....   But bigger.   You are in a big room with every other ride vehicle in the building in it.
> 
> Then proceeds the motion simulator where the big simpsons adventure happens on the screen while your car bucks and moves in time with the video.   Its a fun ride and very enjoyable,    but at 6'6" the cramped car combined with the motion simulator just don't agree with me.
> 
> (I also SOMETIMES get slightly ill from Star Tours,  if it's one of those days when it's hot/muggy/no circulation in the vehicle.)



I'm super clausterphobic  so it might not be the best bet... But I want to see all of the Simpsons area!!! Love the simpsons


----------



## pookie10

pookie10 said:


> I love marine animals but cannot fathom going to sea world..  Animal cruelty at its finest... Imagine living in your bathroom... That's how a killer whale feels... Recently a whale was inbred in Florida with her uncle and their baby lived ten months.... It's sad.. So very sad



Sorry to preach... I blog for PETA .... Need to put my 2 cents in somewhere


----------



## Auntie L.

Hi everyone. I'm Linda (Auntie L). I've been here before, but it's been a long time. Here's who I am in a nutshell: I'm 57 yrs old (maybe a little older than most of you?) I'm single (duh!), no kids. I live in MA, but I long for palm trees!  I'm a nurse (work w/ people w/developmental challenges). I'm currently living vicariously through others' Disney fun because I'm caring for my mom who has Alzheimers. It's tough, but it could be worse.  Looking forward to joining in & adding my 2 cents!


----------



## pookie10

Auntie L. said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Linda (Auntie L). I've been here before, but it's been a long time. Here's who I am in a nutshell: I'm 57 yrs old (maybe a little older than most of you?) I'm single (duh!), no kids. I live in MA, but I long for palm trees!  I'm a nurse (work w/ people w/developmental challenges). I'm currently living vicariously through others' Disney fun because I'm caring for my mom who has Alzheimers. It's tough, but it could be worse.  Looking forward to joining in & adding my 2 cents!



Welcome!!!!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Hey josh are you going to be in town all weekend? We are looking at getting into town sometime Saturday late afternoon


----------



## Auntie L.

Thanks Pookie!


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> So, I've officially started my South Florida job hunt.  I just can't do NJ any more... I know selling the house I JUST bought will be a pain in the tail, but Im willing to take the chance.
> 
> No, not applying to anything Disney either.. that will be like learning how sausage is made. Im good.



Good luck with your search.  We want to move someplace warm once we leave Europe, not that I want to rush that.  , It was 95 degrees here yesterday and felt like summer in Fl.  We ended up heading to town for ice cream and cold adult beverages.  


DCTooTall said:


> Why not try Universal?



I have never been to Universal.  Every time we plan a trip it gets mentioned and before we leave WDW, we find ourselves saying next time.  One of these days we will get there.  DS wants to check it out since he is getting older and can ride all the rides now. 



Auntie L. said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Linda (Auntie L). I've been here before, but it's been a long time. Here's who I am in a nutshell: I'm 57 yrs old (maybe a little older than most of you?) I'm single (duh!), no kids. I live in MA, but I long for palm trees!  I'm a nurse (work w/ people w/developmental challenges). I'm currently living vicariously through others' Disney fun because I'm caring for my mom who has Alzheimers. It's tough, but it could be worse.  Looking forward to joining in & adding my 2 cents!



Welcome!  I'm from Connecticut, now living in Germany.  I did home care before I left and absolutely loved it.  I worked on a dementia unit years ago.  It really is hard work, especially to see your Mom with Alzheimer's.  Hopefully, you can get some respite care and get your WDW fix.  Just for the record, 57 is the new 35, so you are all set.  Feel free to jump right in everyone here is nice.


----------



## Brocktoon

ctnurse said:


> Good luck with your search. We want to move someplace warm once we leave Europe, not that I want to rush that.  , It was 95 degrees here yesterday and felt like summer in Fl. We ended up heading to town for ice cream and cold adult beverages.


 
Did you folks get affected by any of the crazy flooding I've heard about? Not sure how widespead it was. I realize Germany is a decent sized country, but us ethnocentric westerners just figure eveyone everyone in Germany lives in the same area 

I can only imagine post flood areas along with 90F+ temps have to be a humid/sticky mess. I delt with some of that in TX post Hurricane Rita some years back ...


----------



## pookie10

ctnurse said:


> Good luck with your search.  We want to move someplace warm once we leave Europe, not that I want to rush that.  , It was 95 degrees here yesterday and felt like summer in Fl.  We ended up heading to town for ice cream and cold adult beverages.
> 
> I have never been to Universal.  Every time we plan a trip it gets mentioned and before we leave WDW, we find ourselves saying next time.  One of these days we will get there.  DS wants to check it out since he is getting older and can ride all the rides now.
> 
> Welcome!  I'm from Connecticut, now living in Germany.  I did home care before I left and absolutely loved it.  I worked on a dementia unit years ago.  It really is hard work, especially to see your Mom with Alzheimer's.  Hopefully, you can get some respite care and get your WDW fix.  Just for the record, 57 is the new 35, so you are all set.  Feel free to jump right in everyone here is nice.



My son is ready for universal too.. Definitely aimed toward the older crowd.. It would be nice to enjoy some thrill rides


----------



## Graeme

LaLalovesWDW said:


> How you been?



Good thanks! I'm not here very often, and then usually as a lurker!



DCTooTall said:


> Simpsons is actually the one ride I cannot do.   Between my height,  the stuffiness of the building at times,   and the sim,   I'm almost guaranteed to feel off after riding it



At least the new cars don't smack your head around like the Deloreans did! I can just about handle Simpsons for motion though. Forbidden Journey made me so ill I don't know how I got through it. (Unless that was down to the dementors?). Biggest disappointment ever!


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> Did you folks get affected by any of the crazy flooding I've heard about? Not sure how widespead it was. I realize Germany is a decent sized country, but us ethnocentric westerners just figure eveyone everyone in Germany lives in the same area
> 
> I can only imagine post flood areas along with 90F+ temps have to be a humid/sticky mess. I delt with some of that in TX post Hurricane Rita some years back ...



The flooding was maybe an hour south of us, but the banks of the river which is 5 minutes from us, flooded.  We had about 2 weeks that it rained a lot. The restaurants that are on the river were not accessible for a few days and the road on the other side of the river was closed.  As for the heat, we had 3 days of 90+, but that broke this morning with some rain.  Right now it is gorgeous out, 77F, no humidity and a light breeze.  The sun also sets late, last night we sat out, and it was still light out at 1030pm.
 If you are ever out this way,let us know, there are some fantastic outdoor cafes and bier gardens a five minute walk from our place. We would love to see you. We were just talking about last October's meet.


----------



## pookie10

Graeme said:


> Good thanks! I'm not here very often, and then usually as a lurker!
> 
> At least the new cars don't smack your head around like the Deloreans did! I can just about handle Simpsons for motion though. Forbidden Journey made me so ill I don't know how I got through it. (Unless that was down to the dementors?). Biggest disappointment ever!



Bet it was the dementers !!!!


----------



## Auntie L.

ctnurse said:
			
		

> Good luck with your search.  We want to move someplace warm once we leave Europe, not that I want to rush that.  , It was 95 degrees here yesterday and felt like summer in Fl.  We ended up heading to town for ice cream and cold adult beverages.
> 
> I have never been to Universal.  Every time we plan a trip it gets mentioned and before we leave WDW, we find ourselves saying next time.  One of these days we will get there.  DS wants to check it out since he is getting older and can ride all the rides now.
> 
> Welcome!  I'm from Connecticut, now living in Germany.  I did home care before I left and absolutely loved it.  I worked on a dementia unit years ago.  It really is hard work, especially to see your Mom with Alzheimer's.  Hopefully, you can get some respite care and get your WDW fix.  Just for the record, 57 is the new 35, so you are all set.  Feel free to jump right in everyone here is nice.



Thanx ctnurse! You're so sweet - I'll gladly take 35 - LOL!! And thanx for the words of encouragement. I'm looking forward to reading about your life in Germany.


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> I'm super clausterphobic  so it might not be the best bet... But I want to see all of the Simpsons area!!! Love the simpsons



Depending upon how clausterphobic you are,   You could be fine.

  the first "preshow" room is a little on the small side (I always notice the low ceiling),   but you aren't strapping in and I'm pretty sure you can just walk back out the door to the hall without any problems.

The ride vehicle is no different in many ways to a roller coaster vehicle.... as in you are strapped in while it does it's thing....But it's a "convertable" with no roof.  If you can get yourself one of the two front end seats it is VERY easy to look to the side and see how HUGE the room is with the movie screen and all the other ride vehicles doing their thing.  If you can handle being strapped in,  I don't think you'd run into any real enclosed space issues like you might in Star Tours' big box.



Auntie L. said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Linda (Auntie L). I've been here before, but it's been a long time. Here's who I am in a nutshell: I'm 57 yrs old (maybe a little older than most of you?) I'm single (duh!), no kids. I live in MA, but I long for palm trees!  I'm a nurse (work w/ people w/developmental challenges). I'm currently living vicariously through others' Disney fun because I'm caring for my mom who has Alzheimers. It's tough, but it could be worse.  Looking forward to joining in & adding my 2 cents!



 back!   Feel free to just jump back into the conversation! We always love it when people join in the fun around here.



ctnurse said:


> I have never been to Universal.  Every time we plan a trip it gets mentioned and before we leave WDW, we find ourselves saying next time.  One of these days we will get there.  DS wants to check it out since he is getting older and can ride all the rides now.



  You really should make it over there sometime.   The parks are surprising good when you take off your Disney blinders.  I'd even be willing to say the Universal parks may be starting to edge out the Disney parks as my favorites.



Graeme said:


> At least the new cars don't smack your head around like the Deloreans did! I can just about handle Simpsons for motion though. Forbidden Journey made me so ill I don't know how I got through it. (Unless that was down to the dementors?). Biggest disappointment ever!



 VERY true about BttF.   The last time I rode it was in the late 90's,   But I remember the nightmare of getting my head slammed around.  

I love Forbidden Journy,   It's a great ride and an amazing ride system.   I do sometimes start to get very ill after riding it though.   I've personally found that when they transfer us to a screen I can either close my eyes or look away from the screen and I'll be fine and can still enjoy the "dark ride" aspects of the attraction.


----------



## goofyfigment

Did anyone happen to go to the opening of transformers today? If so details please


----------



## Auntie L.

back!   Feel free to just jump back into the conversation! We always love it when people join in the fun .[/QUOTE] Thanx! I'm enjoying reading your impressions of Universal. Never been but it sounds cool!


----------



## pawahl

Auntie L. said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Linda (Auntie L). I've been here before, but it's been a long time. Here's who I am in a nutshell: I'm 57 yrs old (maybe a little older than most of you?) I'm single (duh!), no kids. I live in MA, but I long for palm trees!  I'm a nurse (work w/ people w/developmental challenges). I'm currently living vicariously through others' Disney fun because I'm caring for my mom who has Alzheimers. It's tough, but it could be worse.  Looking forward to joining in & adding my 2 cents!



I can sympathize with your situation. My mom had Alzheimer's  and I am the only child.  So I was her caretaker for awhile. She passed away in 2008.  I am now retired from teaching  and enjoying time with my grandkids.  We are going to DW July 21-27.


----------



## KC78

Hi everyone!!! Wow, it sure has been a while!!! I was a part of this group way back in the beginning when it first started. Look how far it has come!!!! I've been trying to catch up a bit to see what is going on around here and did I read that you are engaged/married and have a kid now DC???? Congrats!!!! Any other exciting news from some of the originals??? Hope to jump back in where I left off...I've missed this group!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

KC78 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Wow, it sure has been a while!!! I was a part of this group way back in the beginning when it first started. Look how far it has come!!!! I've been trying to catch up a bit to see what is going on around here and did I read that you are engaged/married and have a kid now DC???? Congrats!!!! Any other exciting news from some of the originals??? Hope to jump back in where I left off...I've missed this group!!!



Hey there KC, welcome back.  Lets see. . .CTNurse and TheBigE got married, I am getting married in March and DC and his girl are getting married in September. That rounds out the couples stuff. There are tons of new peeps on here and us regulars keep hanging around having fun. 

I guess that is it in a nutshell.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Saw World War Z yesterday and it was pretty awesome! Probably one of the only book to movie adaptations where I liked the movie more than the book ( although I enjoyed the book also) best zombie flick in a long time!


----------



## Auntie L.

pawahl said:
			
		

> I can sympathize with your situation. My mom had Alzheimer's  and I am the only child.  So I was her caretaker for awhile. She passed away in 2008.  I am now retired from teaching  and enjoying time with my grandkids.  We are going to DW July 21-27.



Thanx pawahl. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm so glad that you're enjoying your retirement - I'm sure that includes a good amount of Disney! Have a great trip and let us know how it went.


----------



## Auntie L.

pawahl said:
			
		

> I can sympathize with your situation. My mom had Alzheimer's  and I am the only child.  So I was her caretaker for awhile. She passed away in 2008.  I am now retired from teaching  and enjoying time with my grandkids.  We are going to DW July 21-27.



Thanx pawahl. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm so glad that you're enjoying your retirement - I'm sure that includes a good amount of Disney! Have a great trip and let us know how it went.


----------



## Auntie L.

pawahl said:
			
		

> I can sympathize with your situation. My mom had Alzheimer's  and I am the only child.  So I was her caretaker for awhile. She passed away in 2008.  I am now retired from teaching  and enjoying time with my grandkids.  We are going to DW July 21-27.



Thanx pawahl. I'm sorry for your loss.  I'm so glad that you're enjoying your retirement - & those grandkids! ! Have a great time at WDW- can't wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Anybody's here have a S4? I currently have an iPhone 4 ad REALLY need to get a we phone. It's either the iPhone 5 or Galaxy S4


----------



## Auntie L.

Ok, my phone is totally annoying me tonight!! Sorry for the double posts!!


----------



## Auntie L.

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Hey there KC, welcome back.  Lets see. . .CTNurse and TheBigE got married, I am getting married in March and DC and his girl are getting married in September. That rounds out the couples stuff. There are tons of new peeps on here and us regulars keep hanging around having fun.
> 
> I guess that is it in a nutshell.



Congrats on all nuptials!! Very cool!


----------



## Auntie L.

Disney_Fanatic25 said:
			
		

> Saw World War Z yesterday and it was pretty awesome! Probably one of the only book to movie adaptations where I liked the movie more than the book ( although I enjoyed the book also) best zombie flick in a long time!



Must be good - usually the book is better. Sounds like the perfect summer flick.


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Anybody's here have a S4? I currently have an iPhone 4 ad REALLY need to get a we phone. It's either the iPhone 5 or Galaxy S4



My brother has one. He loves it. I was looking at them the other day and want one now!


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Wow, it sure has been a while!!! I was a part of this group way back in the beginning when it first started. Look how far it has come!!!! I've been trying to catch up a bit to see what is going on around here and did I read that you are engaged/married and have a kid now DC???? Congrats!!!! Any other exciting news from some of the originals??? Hope to jump back in where I left off...I've missed this group!!!




 back!

  Darcy kinda filled you in on some of the nuptials.    She forgot DISMeri who got married recently and TexasDisneyBelle who got married last year....  and of course our Bartender who got married awhile ago now.

We've also got a couple meets planned already for this year.   Details are on the first post of this thread if you wanna check them out and possibly join in the fun.



Speaking of meets....

     Hershey Park meet this Saturday. About Mid-week I'll send out a PM to all the Maybe's and "Attendings" with my contact info and whatnot to help us get everyone together.   If you want to come,  or think you may want too,   Please speak up and let me know so that you get the information!

    For those who are on the fence or what some more of an idea about Hershey park,   www.hersheypark.com.   There are also discount tickets available to be purchased at Giant stores in the area.    Anybody who needs a hotel,   let us know and we can try and help you find one nearby.


----------



## beachphotog

I totally missed the announcement about the Hershey meet this Saturday! I may be able to come but it depends on finances. I just found out (as in on Friday) that my position no longer exists, so it would be nice for the distraction... 

Speaking of job loss, I had already been planning to move to FL in January. With the aforementioned job loss, looks like it will happen when my lease is up in September/October. Any tips? I am open to anywhere in Central FL, Orlando, Melbourne, Cocoa Beach, etc. and I'm obviously going to need to secure employment... Anyone know any good companies? I mean, besides Disney... I'm not against working for them, but I will need to make more than $8-$10 an hour...


Any help would most definitely be appreciated!


----------



## taramoz

Hi everyone, I am back from the BVI!  I haven'y caught up since I was gone for so long, instead I am just gonna jump back in!


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> I totally missed the announcement about the Hershey meet this Saturday! I may be able to come but it depends on finances. I just found out (as in on Friday) that my position no longer exists, so it would be nice for the distraction...
> 
> Speaking of job loss, I had already been planning to move to FL in January. With the aforementioned job loss, looks like it will happen when my lease is up in September/October. Any tips? I am open to anywhere in Central FL, Orlando, Melbourne, Cocoa Beach, etc. and I'm obviously going to need to secure employment... Anyone know any good companies? I mean, besides Disney... I'm not against working for them, but I will need to make more than $8-$10 an hour...
> 
> 
> Any help would most definitely be appreciated!



I'll add you to the list as a maybe.  

  As for the florida move....  What kind of work do you do?  it might help us figure out what to suggest.  



taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from the BVI!  I haven'y caught up since I was gone for so long, instead I am just gonna jump back in!



 back!  Hope you had fun.


----------



## Auntie L.

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Anybody's here have a S4? I currently have an iPhone 4 ad REALLY need to get a we phone. It's either the iPhone 5 or Galaxy S4



I have an S3 - my 1st smart phone -OMG! I love the phone but I'm kinda clueless about all it's features (I need to hire a 10 yr old!) What I like about the S3 is that it's got a big screen but it's lightweight and it's easy to use as an actual phone. Never had an iPhone but I know people love them.


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> I'll add you to the list as a maybe.
> 
> As for the florida move....  What kind of work do you do?  it might help us figure out what to suggest.



Administrative, marketing, event planning (hospitality type). Any tips would be accepted!


----------



## charliebrown

Whats up guys?
It been while (about a year.)
Gtt my first real job, and between that and school, the dis boards had to take take the back seat, but I digress.
I liked my first solo WDW tri[ that I just booked a solo trip to DL! So excited! Im going August 4-7th. Ill be in California until the 10th, Ill be meeting a long lost relative. So it will be pretty eventful. 

So what have I missed?


----------



## pookie10

charliebrown said:


> Whats up guys?
> It been while (about a year.)
> Gtt my first real job, and between that and school, the dis boards had to take take the back seat, but I digress.
> I liked my first solo WDW tri[ that I just booked a solo trip to DL! So excited! Im going August 4-7th. Ill be in California until the 10th, Ill be meeting a long lost relative. So it will be pretty eventful.
> 
> So what have I missed?




I like your barbie quote..funny


----------



## charliebrown

pookie10 said:


> I like your barbie quote..funny



Haha. Thanks!


----------



## ctnurse

KC78 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Wow, it sure has been a while!!! I was a part of this group way back in the beginning when it first started. Look how far it has come!!!! I've been trying to catch up a bit to see what is going on around here and did I read that you are engaged/married and have a kid now DC???? Congrats!!!! Any other exciting news from some of the originals??? Hope to jump back in where I left off...I've missed this group!!!



Welcome back!   



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Anybody's here have a S4? I currently have an iPhone 4 ad REALLY need to get a we phone. It's either the iPhone 5 or Galaxy S4



I don't know anything about the S4, but I love my IPhone 5.  I'm not happy with AT&T, but that is a whole different story.  When we move back to the States we will not be using them, but we still love our IPhones. 



taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from the BVI!  I haven'y caught up since I was gone for so long, instead I am just gonna jump back in!


Erik and I have decided we need to take one of those trips after seeing your pictures.



beachphotog said:


> Administrative, marketing, event planning (hospitality type). Any tips would be accepted!



Good luck with your search!



charliebrown said:


> Whats up guys?
> It been while (about a year.)
> Gtt my first real job, and between that and school, the dis boards had to take take the back seat, but I digress.
> I liked my first solo WDW tri[ that I just booked a solo trip to DL! So excited! Im going August 4-7th. Ill be in California until the 10th, Ill be meeting a long lost relative. So it will be pretty eventful.
> 
> So what have I missed?


Welcome back, there is way to much to recap, unless DC wants to, he is pretty good at it.  Just have a few drinks and it will be like you never left.


----------



## charliebrown

ctnurse said:


> Welcome back, there is way to much to recap, unless DC wants to, he is pretty good at it.  Just have a few drinks and it will be like you never left.


If only I was only enough to drink... Haha


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Administrative, marketing, event planning (hospitality type). Any tips would be accepted!



www.universalorlandojobs.com




  And seriously.... I'm thinking I may need to apply for a job I saw posted there.   


  You know,   with the hospitality type experience I'm sure there could be a ton of potential around the area with all the convention hotels and locations around the Orlando area.    It might be worth doing some DIS-Networking.   I wonder if the 's daughter might have a line on some potential openings or people you might want to check with.




charliebrown said:


> Whats up guys?
> It been while (about a year.)
> Gtt my first real job, and between that and school, the dis boards had to take take the back seat, but I digress.
> I liked my first solo WDW tri[ that I just booked a solo trip to DL! So excited! Im going August 4-7th. Ill be in California until the 10th, Ill be meeting a long lost relative. So it will be pretty eventful.
> 
> So what have I missed?



 back!



ctnurse said:


> Welcome back, there is way to much to recap, unless DC wants to, he is pretty good at it.  Just have a few drinks and it will be like you never left.



  Hmmmm....

    Honestly,   If you just read the past 3-4 pages to catch up,   There have been a few returning players lately so most of the updates can be found there.  



charliebrown said:


> If only I was only enough to drink... Haha



    Wait.... we check ID's around here?!   Since when?


----------



## steven05

Hey everyone.  I've been lurking around this site for too long now.  Figured I would join up and this would be a good place to jump in.  How are you all doing on this Tuesday?


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

steven05 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  I've been lurking around this site for too long now.  Figured I would join up and this would be a good place to jump in.  How are you all doing on this Tuesday?



Welcome!! Join on in this is a good group of people. My Tuesday is good. Found a new bookstore so I'm happy Lol how is your Tuesday?


----------



## charliebrown

steven05 said:


> Hey everyone.  I've been lurking around this site for too long now.  Figured I would join up and this would be a good place to jump in.  How are you all doing on this Tuesday?



Welcome aboard.



DCTooTall said:


> back!
> 
> Honestly,   If you just read the past 3-4 pages to catch up,   There have been a few returning players lately so most of the updates can be found there.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... we check ID's around here?!   Since when?



Haha,I think Im caught up.


----------



## steven05

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Welcome!! Join on in this is a good group of people. My Tuesday is good. Found a new bookstore so I'm happy Lol how is your Tuesday?



Thanks!  Sounds fascinating, hard to find decent bookstores now. Mine isn't too bad. Caught up at work, finishing up packing for a work trip I'm leaving on in the am, and off to hang out with some friends, have a drink(s), and maybe play around on the guitar in a jam session. 



charliebrown said:


> Welcome aboard.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Auntie L.

steven05 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  I've been lurking around this site for too long now.  Figured I would join up and this would be a good place to jump in.  How are you all doing on this Tuesday?



Hi! Just got here myself. Nice people. Now you're an ex-lurker! 
Linda


----------



## taramoz

steven05 said:


> Hey everyone.  I've been lurking around this site for too long now.  Figured I would join up and this would be a good place to jump in.  How are you all doing on this Tuesday?



Welcome to the group!  Just cooking dinner and relaxing after my first day back at work after a great vacation.  Wish I were still on vacation!


----------



## Auntie L.

charliebrown said:
			
		

> If only I was only enough to drink... Haha



I know just how you feel!!  LOL!


----------



## Auntie L.

Hey, just thought I'd share... I'm going to the New England Dis meet this weekend! I'm just going to a small portion of it, but it's the live podcast so it should be fun. It will at least give me a Disney fix for a while.


----------



## steven05

Auntie L. said:


> Hi! Just got here myself. Nice people. Now you're an ex-lurker!
> Linda



Hello to you.  Go us for ex-lurking!  



taramoz said:


> Welcome to the group!  Just cooking dinner and relaxing after my first day back at work after a great vacation.  Wish I were still on vacation!



Thanks!  I always need a vacation after a vacation.  Feel free to mail leftovers over my way if you feel so inclined to do so!


----------



## pookie10

steven05 said:


> Thanks!  I always need a vacation after a vacation.  Feel free to mail leftovers over my way if you feel so inclined to do so!



Me too! The laundry, the time difference, the overall exhaustion, the vacation withdrawls...ugh..


----------



## charliebrown

pookie10 said:


> the vacation withdrawls...ugh..



This.
Cannot. Be emphasized. Enough.


----------



## DCTooTall

steven05 said:


> Hey everyone.  I've been lurking around this site for too long now.  Figured I would join up and this would be a good place to jump in.  How are you all doing on this Tuesday?



 to the group.  Feel free to pull up a chair and order up a drink!   This place can be a lot of fun.  




pookie10 said:


> Me too! The laundry, the time difference, the overall exhaustion, the vacation withdrawls...ugh..




First 2 are never a problem....   I tend to vacation in timeshare condos with washer/dryers,   so I seldom have much if any laundry to do when I get home.   Time difference....  I'm on the east coast,  so so far no issues there....    But exhaustion and withdrawals....  


Ok guys... Last call for the Hershey meet.    I'll be sending out the PM with contact and meet details later this afternoon.  If you aren't yet on the list feel free to let me know and I'll make sure you get the info.


----------



## steven05

pookie10 said:


> Me too! The laundry, the time difference, the overall exhaustion, the vacation withdrawls...ugh..



Big time.  I'm usually okay with the time differences unless it's overseas, then it's rough.  Vacation withdrawals are the worst of all those for me.



DCTooTall said:


> to the group.  Feel free to pull up a chair and order up a drink!   This place can be a lot of fun.



Thanks!  I'm about to head into a business meeting though, so I probably shouldn't.....




   ...drink more than three or four.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> First 2 are never a problem....   I tend to vacation in timeshare condos with washer/dryers,   so I seldom have much if any laundry to do when I get home.   Time difference....  I'm on the east coast,  so so far no issues there....    But exhaustion and withdrawals....



Well, see I have to do everyone elses laundry when  I get home, our vacations are usually short...and the time difference is 2 hours, its an adjustment...even if its just a small one....................


----------



## amfie928

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Well, see I have to do everyone elses laundry when  I get home, our vacations are usually short...



Laundry sucks...especially after a vacation! Just seems to make things final! I am debating whether to do laundry at WDW in September... but it feels like it will take the fun out of vacation!


----------



## DCTooTall

amfie928 said:


> Laundry sucks...especially after a vacation! Just seems to make things final! I am debating whether to do laundry at WDW in September... but it feels like it will take the fun out of vacation!



My timeshare unit has a washer/dryer in the unit,   so I just start a load up when I leave for the parks and put it in the dryer when I get back at the end of the day.   Helps me keep up with the dirty laundry as I go so it doesn't take away from my vacation.

My Fiance's Family has another strategy since they stay onsite.    They'll hit the laundry at the Value they stay at,  and while the laundry is going,   spend some "quality time" at the hotel bar.


----------



## amfie928

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> My Fiance's Family has another strategy since they stay onsite.    They'll hit the laundry at the Value they stay at,  and while the laundry is going,   spend some "quality time" at the hotel bar.



Hmmmm....I may have to try that! Lol! Although I may end up forgetting I had laundry going! 

Usually when I vacation its at my moms in Tampa. Somehow I manage to have her throw a load or two in!


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> My timeshare unit has a washer/dryer in the unit,   so I just start a load up when I leave for the parks and put it in the dryer when I get back at the end of the day.   Helps me keep up with the dirty laundry as I go so it doesn't take away from my vacation.
> 
> My Fiance's Family has another strategy since they stay onsite.    They'll hit the laundry at the Value they stay at,  and while the laundry is going,   spend some "quality time" at the hotel bar.



I just bring enough clothes so I dont need to do laundry, I dont want to get caught wearing the same outfit twice! What if mickey notices??


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> My timeshare unit has a washer/dryer in the unit,   so I just start a load up when I leave for the parks and put it in the dryer when I get back at the end of the day.   Helps me keep up with the dirty laundry as I go so it doesn't take away from my vacation.



This was the theory I was operating on in planning our trip.  The reality was a little less neat and tidy, since there were 11 people with 1 stackable washer/dryer 

I had just spotted the light at the end of the post-vacation laundry tunnel last Friday (yes, over a week after returning) when I caught a "summer cold." (yes, hoarse voice and all).  Man, those things are miserable.  I am still hacking and coughing, but I think I might live.  If the laundry from the last 5 days doesn't kill me....sigh.


----------



## DefLepard

Thirsty Thursday !!!  	

Is it the weekend yet ?


----------



## pookie10

I wish it was the weekend! This is my second week working full time again...before the days were all the same, now i remember how to countdown to the weekend.


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> I just bring enough clothes so I dont need to do laundry, I dont want to get caught wearing the same outfit twice! What if mickey notices??



I'm usually down there now for a week or more.   More importantly,  I don't want to have to worry about laundry when I get home.   Also....  GUY.  



DIS_MERI said:


> This was the theory I was operating on in planning our trip.  The reality was a little less neat and tidy, since there were 11 people with 1 stackable washer/dryer
> 
> I had just spotted the light at the end of the post-vacation laundry tunnel last Friday (yes, over a week after returning) when I caught a "summer cold." (yes, hoarse voice and all).  Man, those things are miserable.  I am still hacking and coughing, but I think I might live.  If the laundry from the last 5 days doesn't kill me....sigh.



Yea.... the baby kinda thru the usual plans out the window last October,  but I'm thinking things may get back to normal a bit this year.    The biggest issue will be first day or two as we catch up from the cruise and HHN onsite night of the honeymoon before starting the "Family Vacation" with Gus.


----------



## DCTooTall

FYI....


  Hersheypark meet info for this Saturday has been sent via PM.

  If you didn't get it and are thinking you might like to join us,   let me know and I'll make sure you are forwarded the information.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

To everyone going to Hersheypark...Have a great time...Stay cool (it is to be a hot and stormy weekend).  Wish I could join ya, but I am headed out of town to my cabin.  Plus I am getting ready to have foot surgery on July 10th.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> I'm usually down there now for a week or more.   More importantly,  I don't want to have to worry about laundry when I get home.   Also....  GUY.



Yeah i usually buy new clothes too when i take a vacation, i budget it into my vacation lol...im terrible!!


----------



## charliebrown

pookie10 said:


> I wish it was the weekend! This is my second week working full time again...before the days were all the same, now i remember how to countdown to the weekend.



I work saturdays, so I have lost the joy of looking forward to the weekend.
 I do have most weekdays off though...


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Yeah i usually buy new clothes too when i take a vacation, i budget it into my vacation lol...im terrible!!



  I also tend to buy a few shirts while on vacation at Disney.  my souvenir purchases tend to either be clothing (practical),  or Pins (Impractical, but usually as a way to 'cheaply' mark the trip with either an event pin for something I'm doing or other inexpensive 'meaningful' pin design......although last year I went a bit crazy on EPCOT 30th pins).


   I actually got asked Monday,  as I came into work in my blue Epcot 30th's shirt,    if I had a Disney shirt for each day of the week.   I was able to answer honestly and easily,  absolutely.    I was then asked how many days I could go without wearing a non-Disney shirt.     That one is a bit harder to answer since i do tend to have my favorites.   This year they are all my 30th anniversary shirts,   as I wore the blue EPCOT shirt Monday,   Canada and American Adventure world Showcase anniversary shirts Tuesdsay and Wednesday,   and my brown 'old school' EPCOT Center shirt today.

Tomorrow I'll probably end up wearing either Japan or China.


----------



## charliebrown

DCTooTall said:


> I also tend to buy a few shirts while on vacation at Disney.  my souvenir purchases tend to either be clothing (practical),  or Pins (Impractical, but usually as a way to 'cheaply' mark the trip with either an event pin for something I'm doing or other inexpensive 'meaningful' pin design......although last year I went a bit crazy on EPCOT 30th pins).
> 
> 
> I actually got asked Monday,  as I came into work in my blue Epcot 30th's shirt,    if I had a Disney shirt for each day of the week.   I was able to answer honestly and easily,  absolutely.    I was then asked how many days I could go without wearing a non-Disney shirt.     That one is a bit harder to answer since i do tend to have my favorites.   This year they are all my 30th anniversary shirts,   as I wore the blue EPCOT shirt Monday,   Canada and American Adventure world Showcase anniversary shirts Tuesdsay and Wednesday,   and my brown 'old school' EPCOT Center shirt today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll probably end up wearing either Japan or China.


I'm totally getting some disney shirts/ties when I go to DL.


----------



## charliebrown

Made reservations for Blue Bayou and Carthay Circle in DL.
I feel fancy.

However, eating alone during sit down meals are the only thing I dislike about going Solo. Counter service is great, since you don't need to wait for anyone, but sit down stinks.....

I liked Beirgarden at WDW though, since they sit you with randoms, so you can talk to someone.
If only DL had something like that....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I also tend to buy a few shirts while on vacation at Disney.  my souvenir purchases tend to either be clothing (practical),  or Pins (Impractical, but usually as a way to 'cheaply' mark the trip with either an event pin for something I'm doing or other inexpensive 'meaningful' pin design......although last year I went a bit crazy on EPCOT 30th pins).
> 
> 
> I actually got asked Monday,  as I came into work in my blue Epcot 30th's shirt,    if I had a Disney shirt for each day of the week.   I was able to answer honestly and easily,  absolutely.    I was then asked how many days I could go without wearing a non-Disney shirt.     That one is a bit harder to answer since i do tend to have my favorites.   This year they are all my 30th anniversary shirts,   as I wore the blue EPCOT shirt Monday,   Canada and American Adventure world Showcase anniversary shirts Tuesdsay and Wednesday,   and my brown 'old school' EPCOT Center shirt today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll probably end up wearing either Japan or China.



I have over 100 Disney neckties...LOL


----------



## Auntie L.

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> I have over 100 Disney neckties...LOL



I love that! I know a lot of guys hate wearing ties but at least you're making it fun!


----------



## Graeme

MICKEY88 said:


> I have over 100 Disney neckties...LOL



I have one black tie for funerals and two others I bought when I was a detective about twenty years ago. Hate ties with a passion!!!


----------



## Graeme

And in other news, it's raining here again. Hate English summers as well!


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> I also tend to buy a few shirts while on vacation at Disney.  my souvenir purchases tend to either be clothing (practical),  or Pins (Impractical, but usually as a way to 'cheaply' mark the trip with either an event pin for something I'm doing or other inexpensive 'meaningful' pin design......although last year I went a bit crazy on EPCOT 30th pins).
> 
> 
> I actually got asked Monday,  as I came into work in my blue Epcot 30th's shirt,    if I had a Disney shirt for each day of the week.   I was able to answer honestly and easily,  absolutely.    I was then asked how many days I could go without wearing a non-Disney shirt.     That one is a bit harder to answer since i do tend to have my favorites.   This year they are all my 30th anniversary shirts,   as I wore the blue EPCOT shirt Monday,   Canada and American Adventure world Showcase anniversary shirts Tuesdsay and Wednesday,   and my brown 'old school' EPCOT Center shirt today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll probably end up wearing either Japan or China.



Nice! sounds like a good variety!!


----------



## pookie10

Graeme said:


> And in other news, it's raining here again. Hate English summers as well!



We could use some rain! Our poor colorado mountains are all eaten up with wild fires!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I have over 100 Disney neckties...LOL



 I have exactly....   0 neckties.



pookie10 said:


> Nice! sounds like a good variety!!



  heh... I ended up wearing one of my Doctor Who shirts today.


----------



## amfie928

I have a Disney T-shirt and bag addiction...good thing I wear them while at work under my costume. Lol....that's one way to share the brand!


----------



## Brocktoon

Been swamped with work stuff the past week, but just trying to catch up on the DIS while I wind down on a Friday.



ctnurse said:


> If you are ever out this way,let us know, there are some fantastic outdoor cafes and bier gardens a five minute walk from our place. We would love to see you. We were just talking about last October's meet.


 
You never know ... there's a chance I may be in Belgium and France for a bit next year. Germany is sort of nearby ... and the chance to hit a real German beer garden



Graeme said:


> And in other news, it's raining here again. Hate English summers as well!


 
I'm still stuck down in Texas until tommorow, but I'm hearing my home turf of Philly (and much of the Northeast US) has been getting pounded by rain again all week. I know we got hit hard earlier in the month. Hope the weather holds out for the folks hitting the Hershey meet this weekend.


----------



## MICKEY88

Auntie L. said:


> I love that! I know a lot of guys hate wearing ties but at least you're making it fun!



true indeed,  now I'm working on building my Pyrate tie collection, they are much harder to find


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> I have exactly....   0 neckties.



yeah me too! ha!


----------



## ctnurse

pookie10 said:


> Yeah i usually buy new clothes too when i take a vacation, i budget it into my vacation lol...im terrible!!



I have a thing for buying clothes and shoes.  It doesn't have to be for vacation either. 



Graeme said:


> And in other news, it's raining here again. Hate English summers as well!



It's been raining in Germany too, Sunday is suppose to be nice, warm and sunny.  We can't wait.



Brocktoon said:


> Been swamped with work stuff the past week, but just trying to catch up on the DIS while I wind down on a Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> You never know ... there's a chance I may be in Belgium and France for a bit next year. Germany is sort of nearby ... and the chance to hit a real German beer garden
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still stuck down in Texas until tommorow, but I'm hearing my home turf of Philly (and much of the Northeast US) has been getting pounded by rain again all week. I know we got hit hard earlier in the month. Hope the weather holds out for the folks hitting the Hershey meet this weekend.



You know you are always welcome.. Just let us know.


----------



## charliebrown

amfie928 said:


> I have a Disney T-shirt and bag addiction...good thing I wear them while at work under my costume. Lol....that's one way to share the brand!



Costume?
Where do you work?


----------



## amfie928

charliebrown said:
			
		

> Costume?
> Where do you work?



I am a p/t CM at the Disney Store. We don't wear uniforms...its a costume.  nothing fun just a horribly hot shirt with long sleeves! But at least its air conditioned! The store that is! Lol


----------



## charliebrown

I think i might know where, judging by your location ( Im in the area)
One of the only remaining disney stores....


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

How is everyone doing on this Friday evening? I had a great day! I had written my first book and found out today that after 3 years of writing rewriting and rewriting again that my agent has found a publisher that is willing to take a chance on me! It won't be until the end of 2014 or early 2015 before it comes out but I am very excited and nervous at the same time. I think some celebration is in order this weekend! Just wanted to share my excitement!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> How is everyone doing on this Friday evening? I had a great day! I had written my first book and found out today that after 3 years of writing rewriting and rewriting again that my agent has found a publisher that is willing to take a chance on me! It won't be until the end of 2014 or early 2015 before it comes out but I am very excited and nervous at the same time. I think some celebration is in order this weekend! Just wanted to share my excitement!



Congrats!!


----------



## charliebrown

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> How is everyone doing on this Friday evening? I had a great day! I had written my first book and found out today that after 3 years of writing rewriting and rewriting again that my agent has found a publisher that is willing to take a chance on me! It won't be until the end of 2014 or early 2015 before it comes out but I am very excited and nervous at the same time. I think some celebration is in order this weekend! Just wanted to share my excitement!



Way to go!
What is your book about?


----------



## amfie928

charliebrown said:
			
		

> I think i might know where, judging by your location ( Im in the area)
> One of the only remaining disney stores....



Yup...one of four in the state.


----------



## amfie928

Disney_Fanatic25 said:
			
		

> How is everyone doing on this Friday evening? I had a great day! I had written my first book and found out today that after 3 years of writing rewriting and rewriting again that my agent has found a publisher that is willing to take a chance on me! It won't be until the end of 2014 or early 2015 before it comes out but I am very excited and nervous at the same time. I think some celebration is in order this weekend! Just wanted to share my excitement!



Congratulations! That's a great accomplishment!!


----------



## Egil8082

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> How is everyone doing on this Friday evening? I had a great day! I had written my first book and found out today that after 3 years of writing rewriting and rewriting again that my agent has found a publisher that is willing to take a chance on me! It won't be until the end of 2014 or early 2015 before it comes out but I am very excited and nervous at the same time. I think some celebration is in order this weekend! Just wanted to share my excitement!




Congratulations what is your book about?


----------



## charliebrown

amfie928 said:


> Yup...one of four in the state.



There are 4 in the state?!?!?!

I assumed this was the only one in the region!


----------



## pookie10

men suck....That is all!


----------



## amfie928

charliebrown said:
			
		

> There are 4 in the state?!?!?!
> 
> I assumed this was the only one in the region!



Cleveland, Toledo, Columbus and Cincinnati.


----------



## amfie928

pookie10 said:
			
		

> men suck....That is all!


----------



## Graeme

ctnurse said:


> It's been raining in Germany too, Sunday is suppose to be nice, warm and sunny.  We can't wait.



Correction, northern European summers! You'll get used to looking forward to the one day a week where the forecasters say you might see a strange yellow glow in the sky!



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> How is everyone doing on this Friday evening? I had a great day! I had written my first book and found out today that after 3 years of writing rewriting and rewriting again that my agent has found a publisher that is willing to take a chance on me! It won't be until the end of 2014 or early 2015 before it comes out but I am very excited and nervous at the same time. I think some celebration is in order this weekend! Just wanted to share my excitement!



That's fantastic! I take my hat off to you. The dedication and determination to get a first book published is admirable.



pookie10 said:


> men suck....That is all!



Oh dear!


----------



## amfie928

Hope all those going to the Hershey meet have a nice dry sunny day...and lots of fun! Maybe next time I can drive out. Last time I was there it was the obligatory Hershey/Storybook Forrest vaca and I was 4! Have fun!


----------



## HPCrazy

Unfortunately, I'm not gonna make it out to Hershey today. I know this is last min, but things have been busy around here lately. I do plan to be out July 20th though if anyone plans to be there that day.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

charliebrown said:
			
		

> Way to go!
> What is your book about?



It is a historical fiction about three young men who fight on different sides during WWII (one is an American, another is German and the third is fighting for Japan) and how even though they are fighting for different sides their lives are not so different. The historical facts are accurate but the men in the story are fiction. Its is aimed at YA because my goal is to get teens interested in history. 

Thanks for all the support. It has been a long road and now I just get to wait for the publishers to tell me what they want revised Lol hopefully this will be the first of many books but to get one picked up by a publishing house is amazing


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

pookie10 said:
			
		

> men suck....That is all!



Oh no! I have the same mindset often Lol just remember there are some good ones out there


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Correction, northern European summers! You'll get used to looking forward to the one day a week where the forecasters say you might see a strange yellow glow in the sky!
> 
> 
> 
> That's fantastic! I take my hat off to you. The dedication and determination to get a first book published is admirable.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear!



Graeme, I never did hear how the rest of the vaca went.  Hope you two had a great time. . .


----------



## pookie10

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Oh no! I have the same mindset often Lol just remember there are some good ones out there



Amen sista


----------



## pookie10

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> It is a historical fiction about three young men who fight on different sides during WWII (one is an American, another is German and the third is fighting for Japan) and how even though they are fighting for different sides their lives are not so different. The historical facts are accurate but the men in the story are fiction. Its is aimed at YA because my goal is to get teens interested in history.
> 
> Thanks for all the support. It has been a long road and now I just get to wait for the publishers to tell me what they want revised Lol hopefully this will be the first of many books but to get one picked up by a publishing house is amazing



WWII is an interesting time period and you can do soo much with it! Did you let your kids read it??? Or some of it?? I guess they are not technicall YA yet


----------



## charliebrown

amfie928 said:


> Cleveland, Toledo, Columbus and Cincinnati.



I had no idea there were that many.
I know the one in Akron closed down a while ago.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

pookie10 said:
			
		

> WWII is an interesting time period and you can do soo much with it! Did you let your kids read it??? Or some of it?? I guess they are not technicall YA yet



They are too young to really get it but most of my family has been forced to read it Lol


----------



## pookie10

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> They are too young to really get it but most of my family has been forced to read it Lol



My son would probably love it! he is almost 12 and is a great reader! Reads way above his age group!


----------



## KC78

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there KC, welcome back.  Lets see. . .CTNurse and TheBigE got married, I am getting married in March and DC and his girl are getting married in September. That rounds out the couples stuff. There are tons of new peeps on here and us regulars keep hanging around having fun.
> 
> I guess that is it in a nutshell.





DCTooTall said:


> back!
> 
> Darcy kinda filled you in on some of the nuptials.    She forgot DISMeri who got married recently and TexasDisneyBelle who got married last year....  and of course our Bartender who got married awhile ago now.
> 
> We've also got a couple meets planned already for this year.   Details are on the first post of this thread if you wanna check them out and possibly join in the fun.



Wow!!!! That is awesome...Congrats to all of you!!!!


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> Graeme, I never did hear how the rest of the vaca went.  Hope you two had a great time. . .



Loved California, Nevada....not so much! I'll FB you when I get a min.


----------



## charliebrown

I didn't realize that today was going to be my birthday until yesterday....

Am I officially old?


----------



## amfie928

charliebrown said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that today was going to be my birthday until yesterday....
> 
> Am I officially old?



Yes...but Happy birthday anyway


----------



## pookie10

How did the Hershey Park meet up go?


----------



## charliebrown

amfie928 said:


> Yes...but Happy birthday anyway



Hahaha
Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> men suck....That is all!





 HEY!!






amfie928 said:


> Hope all those going to the Hershey meet have a nice dry sunny day...and lots of fun! Maybe next time I can drive out. Last time I was there it was the obligatory Hershey/Storybook Forrest vaca and I was 4! Have fun!





pookie10 said:


> How did the Hershey Park meet up go?




Hershey meet was fun.    It was another small group with just Me, POTCAddict, NJDIVA,    POTC's Sister (forget her DIS Screenname at the moment)... and of course,    Baby Gus. 

Sadly,  since the  couldn't make it,   we don't have our list of great moments from the meet to share with the group.  


I gotta say though....   OUCH!   My legs are KILLING me!    They were a bit stiff walking up Sunday after spending all day walking uphill with the loaded stroller Saturday at the meet....   but they didn't get super painful until after the 2hr drive home from going to Knoebels yesterday with POTCAddict, baby gus, and POTC's sister.


----------



## pookie10

Alright, so the next meet up is in Colorado right ?


----------



## bettyann29

amfie928 said:


> Yes...but Happy birthday anyway


----------



## bettyann29

charliebrown said:


> I didn't realize that today was going to be my birthday until yesterday....
> 
> Am I officially old?



Happy belated birthday!


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> HEY!!



The last nice guy i "met" was a guy from this board, and I haven't even met him! Maybe this board has magic powers..pixie dust...


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Alright, so the next meet up is in Colorado right ?



  You are welcome to plan a meet if you'd like.  Just gimme the info and I'll be happy to update the first post with details on the event to help people keep track.



pookie10 said:


> The last nice guy i "met" was a guy from this board, and I haven't even met him! Maybe this board has magic powers..pixie dust...




  Even if this board doesn't,  This thread sure seems to at times.


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Even if this board doesn't,  This thread sure seems to at times.



So far everyone I've talked to have been great! Even if I remain single I love having new Disney friends


----------



## taramoz

pookie10 said:


> men suck....That is all!



I don't think they all suck, but none of them make sense like women do...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

hey fine folks, just popped in to see how the meet up went!! I should have come. I postponed my cookout until this Friday because I listened to the weatherman with all this rain we were due to get.  Anyway, I hope you guys had a blast! Any others planned before the oct meetup?    I didn't realize all those of you got married or getting married?? Dang, the single folk are about to be outnumbered on the single thread. LOL.. anyway enjoy your 4th of July!!


----------



## jbrock2013

Hey All! Just dropping by to see what this is all about.


----------



## pookie10

LaLalovesWDW said:


> hey fine folks, just popped in to see how the meet up went!! I should have come. I postponed my cookout until this Friday because I listened to the weatherman with all this rain we were due to get.  Anyway, I hope you guys had a blast! Any others planned before the oct meetup?    I didn't realize all those of you got married or getting married?? Dang, the single folk are about to be outnumbered on the single thread. LOL.. anyway enjoy your 4th of July!!



Right? Thats  what I was thinking!!!  What are we going to do?? LOL...all these married/engaged folk taking up our singles board


----------



## pookie10

taramoz said:


> I don't think they all suck, but none of them make sense like women do...



Women are great.... if only....if only


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> hey fine folks, just popped in to see how the meet up went!! I should have come. I postponed my cookout until this Friday because I listened to the weatherman with all this rain we were due to get.  Anyway, I hope you guys had a blast! Any others planned before the oct meetup?    I didn't realize all those of you got married or getting married?? Dang, the single folk are about to be outnumbered on the single thread. LOL.. anyway enjoy your 4th of July!!



Meet was fun as always.....  Although since our  couldn't show up,   We couldn't convince the Diva to ride the Pirate.  

  I'm sure the Diva could give her own report on Hershey once she is able to surface again from work.



jbrock2013 said:


> Hey All! Just dropping by to see what this is all about.



 to the group!   We always love having new people join in around here!   Please feel free to pull up a chair,  order a drink,  and just jump right into the fun around here!



pookie10 said:


> Right? Thats  what I was thinking!!!  What are we going to do?? LOL...all these married/engaged folk taking up our singles board



  Sounds like we need to bring more fun singles into the group!   



pookie10 said:


> Women are great.... if only....if only





....Giggity....?


----------



## SarahBeth79

taramoz said:


> I don't think they all suck, but none of them make sense like women do...



I've dated both men and women, women are just as confusing as men!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Ok. What did I miss? Lol


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ok. What did I miss? Lol





    Nothing yet.....  I'm waiting on the real show to begin or for the  to show up and make the comments on this latest topic I'm sure we all know he's capable of making.



   (I'm already biting my tongue    )


----------



## pookie10

SarahBeth79 said:


> I've dated both men and women, women are just as confusing as men!



Women are too much work! But they do look nicer nekked than men...just saying....... Maybe I will become a nun? Is there a disney nuns board?


----------



## pookie10

SarahBeth79 said:


> I've dated both men and women, women are just as confusing as men!



Interesting..............


----------



## goofyfigment

Where's the opcorn:


----------



## jbrock2013

Thx DCT for the welcome!

 Is it me or am I one of the few FL ppl on here? Funny!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

jbrock2013 said:
			
		

> Thx DCT for the welcome!
> 
> Is it me or am I one of the few FL ppl on here? Funny!



Theres a few of us here. 

And this is gettting really interesting.


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> And this is gettting really interesting.



What on earth do you mean?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:
			
		

> What on earth do you mean?



Just that I am gonna be refreshing every few mins now


----------



## pookie10

I see I see......I personally would never date a girl..........DATE being the key word....I couldnt deal with that much estrogen at once!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:
			
		

> I see I see......I personally would never date a girl..........DATE being the key word....I couldnt deal with that much estrogen at once!



So. Everything else is open then


----------



## amfie928

Wow!  You come home from work and check the DIS.....Good thing its the day before a holiday and I have a martini in hand! This could be an interesting night....lol!


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> Wow!  You come home from work and check the DIS.....Good thing its the day before a holiday and I have a martini in hand! This could be an interesting night....lol!



Its gotten pretty quiet! Maybe we all need a few drinks, where's that bartender


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> Its gotten pretty quiet! Maybe we all need a few drinks, where's that bartender



I don't mind mixing up a few...but no complaints if I am heavy handed on the vodka (or other)


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> I don't mind mixing up a few...but no complaints if I am heavy handed on the vodka (or other)



Works for me, fill one up and keep em coming


----------



## Graeme

goofyfigment said:


> Where's the opcorn:


----------



## goofyfigment

Graeme said:
			
		

>



Thanks Graeme!


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> Works for me, fill one up and keep em coming



What'll you have... if its something crazy I may need to defer to the regular bartender !


----------



## SarahBeth79

pookie10 said:


> Women are too much work! But they do look nicer nekked than men...just saying....... Maybe I will become a nun? Is there a disney nuns board?



That's what people always say, but I've found men to be just as much work as women.


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> What'll you have... if its something crazy I may need to defer to the regular bartender !



I'm easy, whatever you got! Make it strong and cold!


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Everything else is open then



right, women are beautiful.......but I like dudes


----------



## goofyfigment

Well that fizzled out fast


----------



## DIS_MERI

Happy 4th of July, everyone!

My DS turns 13 today, which means we officially have 3 teens in the house now   It will get worse, in 2.5 years when DD turns 13, we will have 4 for a few months


----------



## pookie10

DIS_MERI said:


> Happy 4th of July, everyone!
> 
> My DS turns 13 today, which means we officially have 3 teens in the house now   It will get worse, in 2.5 years when DD turns 13, we will have 4 for a few months



You poor thing!! my son is 11.5 and thats hard enough!!


----------



## DuffGT06

SarahBeth79 said:


> That's what people always say, but I've found men to be just as much work as women.



Work maybe but definitely less drama from men!


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy 4th everyone! Gonna watch joey chestnut win the hot dog eating contest again and then go to a couple cookouts! 
Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## SarahBeth79

DuffGT06 said:


> Work maybe but definitely less drama from men!



Agree on that one!!


----------



## SarahBeth79

Happy 4th everyone, what's everyone doing today?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hope you all had a fun fourth. . .seems like the conversation got a bit interesting.  Unfortunately I spent the entire day at work.  I really dislike call shifts.


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> Well that fizzled out fast





Guess some people just ended up rolling over and falling asleep.   




DIS_MERI said:


> Happy 4th of July, everyone!
> 
> My DS turns 13 today, which means we officially have 3 teens in the house now   It will get worse, in 2.5 years when DD turns 13, we will have 4 for a few months



  My condolences....  



SarahBeth79 said:


> Happy 4th everyone, what's everyone doing today?



I ended up shopping.   Gus turns 1 tomorrow (Seriously!??  A year already?!),   so we ended up going to the Disney Store Outlet and ended up dropping about $80 there [Damned Disneyland Resort Clearance Sale!].....   and then we headed over to Hershey Chocolate World to buy a bunch of candy for goodie bags at the party.

While fireworks were going off,   We went to the grocery store to pick up soda and foodstuffs for the party.

It was a LONG day.


----------



## pookie10

nurse.darcy said:


> Hope you all had a fun fourth. . .seems like the conversation got a bit interesting.  Unfortunately I spent the entire day at work.  I really dislike call shifts.



What kind of nurse are you??


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday to gus Gus


----------



## Brocktoon

Pretty boring / relaxing extended holiday weekend for me.  Had a cook out last night, and watched the Sesame Place fireworks from my backyard.  Heading to my parents' place tonight for some more grilled meat products.

Just trying to catch up on my 'to do' list around the house this weekend ... and maybe I'll actually make some progress for once.  Beer and video games is always much more enticing than re-caulking the bathroom or patching driveway cracks


----------



## nurse.darcy

pookie10 said:


> What kind of nurse are you??



I am an RN who works in the Electrophysiology Lab.


----------



## amfie928

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> Pretty boring / relaxing extended holiday weekend for me.  Had a cook out last night, and watched the Sesame Place fireworks from my backyard.  Heading to my parents' place tonight for some more grilled meat products.
> 
> Just trying to catch up on my 'to do' list around the house this weekend ... and maybe I'll actually make some progress for once.  Beer and video games is always much more enticing than re-caulking the bathroom or patching driveway cracks



Really? Beer is more fun? Lol! I had grand plans to yesterday to get laundry, cleaning the bathroom and mopping the floor done on my first holiday off since last July 4th.

Instead I slept in, went to Best Buy and bought a charger for my kindle, drank Yuengling, watched Vegas Vacation and played candy crush! Geesh I need a life! Lol!


----------



## amfie928

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Gus turns 1 tomorrow



Hope the little guy has a magical birthday!!


----------



## amfie928

Just realized that I am no longer 'earning my ears' but am now a 'mouseketeer'!


----------



## DCTooTall

amfie928 said:


> Hope the little guy has a magical birthday!!



   It'll definately be a memorable one for us parents.    I've already dropped a couple hundred $$ on decorations, some foodstuffs, and presents for him.  I still need to pick up the cake and "adult beverages".

And then his grandparents and extended family are chipping in with most of the real food we are gonna have at the party....





amfie928 said:


> Just realized that I am no longer 'earning my ears' but am now a 'mouseketeer'!





Congrats!

It seems so long ago now when I went to Mouseketteer... and then Veteran....  And then finally got hit by the tag fairy.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Ive been working so much over time. I get paid weekly. Its always awesome to have 55 hours on one weekly check for 3 weeks in a room. Lol. Need to get that money for October for the meet! Who knows: maybe I will just stay in Orlando.


----------



## pookie10

nurse.darcy said:


> I am an RN who works in the Electrophysiology Lab.



Wow that sounds complicated


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> It'll definately be a memorable one for us parents.    I've already dropped a couple hundred $$ on decorations, some foodstuffs, and presents for him.  I still need to pick up the cake and "adult beverages".
> 
> And then his grandparents and extended family are chipping in with most of the real food we are gonna have at the party....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> It seems so long ago now when I went to Mouseketteer... and then Veteran....  And then finally got hit by the tag fairy.



I love the name Gus, thats frikkin adorable.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Meet was fun as always.....  Although since our  couldn't show up,   We couldn't convince the Diva to ride the Pirate.



now how could the Diva possibly ride The Pyrate, if The Pyrate wasn't there


----------



## Graeme

MICKEY88 said:


> now how could the Diva possibly ride The Pyrate, if The Pyrate wasn't there



Nice!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hope you all had a fun fourth. . .seems like the conversation got a bit interesting.  Unfortunately I spent the entire day at work.  I really dislike call shifts.



Sorry that you ended up working, so did Erik.  We ended up having a BBQ and heard some fireworks off in the distance.



DCTooTall said:


> Guess some people just ended up rolling over and falling asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences....
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up shopping.   Gus turns 1 tomorrow (Seriously!??  A year already?!),   so we ended up going to the Disney Store Outlet and ended up dropping about $80 there [Damned Disneyland Resort Clearance Sale!].....   and then we headed over to Hershey Chocolate World to buy a bunch of candy for goodie bags at the party.
> 
> While fireworks were going off,   We went to the grocery store to pick up soda and foodstuffs for the party.
> 
> It was a LONG day.



I can't believe he is one, you need to post some pictures of his cute little face again.


----------



## Donald Duck888

amfie928 said:


> Instead I drank Yuengling, watched Vegas Vacation



Ahhh Yuengling, I miss Yuengling, we cant get it up here.

Oh yea and Vegas vacation is great, not quite as good as the original vacation but much better than European vacation at least in my opinion. lol.


----------



## goofyfigment

Donald Duck888 said:
			
		

> Ahhh Yuengling, I miss Yuengling, we cant get it up here.
> 
> Oh yea and Vegas vacation is great, not quite as good as the original vacation but much better than European vacation at least in my opinion. lol.



Dont forget Xmas vacation! And I'm only about an hour and a half away from the yuengling brewery, went on the tour once those caves are insane


----------



## nurse.darcy

pookie10 said:


> Wow that sounds complicated



Not really complicated just requires some extra knowledge about EKGs


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> Dont forget Xmas vacation! And I'm only about an hour and a half away from the yuengling brewery, went on the tour once those caves are insane



I just watched Xmas vacation for the first time in years last holiday season! I forgot how funny it was!


----------



## StephyDee

amfie928 said:


> I just watched Xmas vacation for the first time in years last holiday season! I forgot how funny it was!



My BFF growing up knows that movie inside and out. When I'd sleepover at her house during the holidays, her dad ALWAYS put it on, and they'd both recite it line for line. It never failed to amaze me. I love the movie too, so I never minded watching it all the time. 

Oh, and I'm new to this area of the boards. I'm Steph!


----------



## taranae04

new here, 27, single living in Virginia, have a 6 year old daughter and visiting WDW for the first time in August.  Yay! Hope to make some new friends


----------



## goofyfigment

StephyDee said:
			
		

> My BFF growing up knows that movie inside and out. When I'd sleepover at her house during the holidays, her dad ALWAYS put it on, and they'd both recite it line for line. It never failed to amaze me. I love the movie too, so I never minded watching it all the time.
> 
> Oh, and I'm new to this area of the boards. I'm Steph!



I have friends that do the same


----------



## jillyb

Went to Carowinds yesterday with my 2 DDs and my Granddaughter.  We had a blast!  I'm not much of a thrill rider but they managed to get me on the Nighthawk, Intimidator and a couple of more that I can't remember at the moment lol.  All of them scared the crap out of me!   I just closed my eyes and prayed for it to be over soon lol Spent several hours at the waterpark before doing a few more rides and calling it a day.

The best thing we did was purchase Fast Lane Plus wristbands.  It amazed me to see all those people standing in line as we breezed past them in an empty line.


----------



## pookie10

taranae04 said:


> new here, 27, single living in Virginia, have a 6 year old daughter and visiting WDW for the first time in August.  Yay! Hope to make some new friends



Are you the one i reccomended this to from facebook? just trying to catch up


----------



## Goofcoaster

jillyb said:


> Went to Carowinds yesterday with my 2 DDs and my Granddaughter.  We had a blast!  I'm not much of a thrill rider but they managed to get me on the Nighthawk, Intimidator and a couple of more that I can't remember at the moment lol.  All of them scared the crap out of me!   I just closed my eyes and prayed for it to be over soon lol Spent several hours at the waterpark before doing a few more rides and calling it a day.
> 
> The best thing we did was purchase Fast Lane Plus wristbands.  It amazed me to see all those people standing in line as we breezed past them in an empty line.



Seriously you were at Carowinds yesterday?  I was there, I only live a few exits down on 77, I have a season pass and go all the time.


----------



## jillyb

Goofcoaster said:
			
		

> Seriously you were at Carowinds yesterday?  I was there, I only live a few exits down on 77, I have a season pass and go all the time.



Seriously I was! Got there about 10:30 and left about 8:30.  It takes me about 45 minutes to get there from my house. I take 485 to 77.


----------



## Goofcoaster

We got there around 11 and left at 5, where do you live?


----------



## taranae04

pookie10 said:


> Are you the one i reccomended this to from facebook? just trying to catch up



yes I am!  thanks


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Welcome everyone who is new here. Kungaloosh everyone.


----------



## jillyb

Goofcoaster said:


> We got there around 11 and left at 5, where do you live?



Concord


----------



## Goofcoaster

jillyb said:


> Concord



Not far at all, I've been to concord quite a few times.


----------



## jillyb

Goofcoaster said:


> Not far at all, I've been to concord quite a few times.



Nope   I really like Concord.  It's a nice little town.


----------



## Goofcoaster

jillyb said:


> Nope   I really like Concord.  It's a nice little town.



What a small world lol.


----------



## Donald Duck888

goofyfigment said:


> Dont forget Xmas vacation! And I'm only about an hour and a half away from the yuengling brewery, went on the tour once those caves are insane



Ahhh yes Christmas Vacation, That one was awsome, (love the inlaws with the RV especially).

One of these days on a driving trip to Disney I am going to have to take a detour and go see the plant. lol

Still cant believe it is sold in Fl but not in NH.


----------



## goofyfigment

Donald Duck888 said:
			
		

> Ahhh yes Christmas Vacation, That one was awsome, (love the inlaws with the RV especially).
> 
> One of these days on a driving trip to Disney I am going to have to take a detour and go see the plant. lol
> 
> Still cant believe it is sold in Fl but not in NH.



I think its only sold in Tampa because they opened a brewery in Tampa a few years back


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> I think its only sold in Tampa because they opened a brewery in Tampa a few years back



What plant? There's a Yeungling plant in Tampa?


----------



## jillyb

Goofcoaster said:


> What a small world lol.



Yes it is! 

Did you happen to see this bunch while you were there?


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> What plant? There's a Yeungling plant in Tampa?



Yes yeungling has a Tampa plant


----------



## Donald Duck888

goofyfigment said:


> Yes yeungling has a Tampa plant



That must be why I am able to get it down there in the Orlando area. 

Someone needs to tell them to open a NH plant. 

We have a great tax structure and i heard somewhere that we are one of the the top 3 states for beer consumption, so lots of customers. lol


----------



## Goofcoaster

jillyb said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Did you happen to see this bunch while you were there?



I don't think so, but who knows, I may have.

How often do you get to Carowinds?


----------



## Tiny Disney Dancer

Newbie! Hi, all!

Heading to DLR for the first time next week! (I'm a...seasoned...WDW vet! )


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> I love the name Gus, thats frikkin adorable.



  Heh.... His "real" name is Matthew Augustine....   But he's been "Baby Gus" since long before he was born.

Now he's actually Gus,  GusGus,   Fuss Gus,  Fussy Gussy,   Fusstipher... etc etc etc.      



MICKEY88 said:


> now how could the Diva possibly ride The Pyrate, if The Pyrate wasn't there



  Harrisburg isn't that far from Hershey.  



ctnurse said:


> I can't believe he is one, you need to post some pictures of his cute little face again.



 Here's one I took last week while we were shopping for First Birthday decorations.....






As you can tell....  He's on his way to becoming a full fledged Pirate.  



StephyDee said:


> My BFF growing up knows that movie inside and out. When I'd sleepover at her house during the holidays, her dad ALWAYS put it on, and they'd both recite it line for line. It never failed to amaze me. I love the movie too, so I never minded watching it all the time.
> 
> Oh, and I'm new to this area of the boards. I'm Steph!





taranae04 said:


> new here, 27, single living in Virginia, have a 6 year old daughter and visiting WDW for the first time in August.  Yay! Hope to make some new friends



 to the group!!  We always love it when new people join in the fun around here,   so feel free to pull up a stool, order up a drink,  and jump right into the conversation.

 You'll also notice we can have a bit of Conversational ADD,  so if you have a problem keeping up,  don't feel bad if you have to just skip over a few pages of conversation.   Odd are we aren't even tlaking about the same thing anymore anyways so you won't be too out of the loop.  



jillyb said:


> Went to Carowinds yesterday with my 2 DDs and my Granddaughter.  We had a blast!  I'm not much of a thrill rider but they managed to get me on the Nighthawk, Intimidator and a couple of more that I can't remember at the moment lol.  All of them scared the crap out of me!   I just closed my eyes and prayed for it to be over soon lol Spent several hours at the waterpark before doing a few more rides and calling it a day.
> 
> The best thing we did was purchase Fast Lane Plus wristbands.  It amazed me to see all those people standing in line as we breezed past them in an empty line.





jillyb said:


> Nope   I really like Concord.  It's a nice little town.



 Wow....  Haven't been to Carowinds since......   what... the early-mid 90s?     My dad actually worked in Charlotte for a few years back then so we'd make the occasional weekend trip (with Season passes) to Carowinds.

Also spent a TON of time back then in the Concord/Kannapolis areas.  You know....  Back before there was anything actually there.       Hell...  I remember when they built and flooded Lake Howell....





Goofcoaster said:


> What a small world lol.



You know what they say....

 There is just one moon and one golden sun
  And a smile means friendship to everyone.
        Though the Mountains divide,
           And the oceans are wide
          It's a Small small world!


----------



## DuffGT06

Tiny Disney Dancer said:


> Newbie! Hi, all!
> 
> Heading to DLR for the first time next week! (I'm a...seasoned...WDW vet! )



Have fun! You'll have to let us know what you think.


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> Yes yeungling has a Tampa plant



Get out! Man ...and my brother hasn't taken me there!?Lol next trip to see the family I am making them take me there and not Tarpon !


----------



## StephyDee

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!!  We always love it when new people join in the fun around here,   so feel free to pull up a stool, order up a drink,  and jump right into the conversation.
> 
> You'll also notice we can have a bit of Conversational ADD,  so if you have a problem keeping up,  don't feel bad if you have to just skip over a few pages of conversation.   Odd are we aren't even tlaking about the same thing anymore anyways so you won't be too out of the loop.



Thanks! I'll have no problem doing that!  I'm a random goof as it is, so while I don't have any type of ADD or ADHD, I can fit right in with its.....well, randomness. 


Also...


DCTooTall said:


> You know what they say....
> 
> There is just one moon and one golden sun
> And a smile means friendship to everyone.
> Though the Mountains divide,
> And the oceans are wide
> It's a Small small world!



I was WAITING for someone to quote that! It was all but asking for it.


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> Get out! Man ...and my brother hasn't taken me there!?Lol next trip to see the family I am making them take me there and not Tarpon !



I Dont know if the Tampa plant does tours I went on the tour at the original brewery in pa


----------



## DCTooTall

StephyDee said:


> I was WAITING for someone to quote that! It was all but asking for it.



give me a setup line for a cheesy joke,  and I'll take it almost every time!


----------



## pookie10

How was everyone's Monday?


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> How was everyone's Monday?



Long and painful yours?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:
			
		

> How was everyone's Monday?



Been going since 8am and still going. Ugh


----------



## MICKEY88

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Been going since 8am and still going. Ugh



you should see a Dr.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Harrisburg isn't that far from Hershey.
> As you can tell....  He's on his way to becoming a full fledged Pirate.



which is exactly why you should have come to see me in Harrisburg. I would have made Gus a member of me crew, and then he would be a full fledged Pirate.


----------



## pookie10

goofyfigment said:


> Long and painful yours?


Long, but not as long as today is going to be! Working 730-530 then I have a math test..great fun! LOL


----------



## pookie10

MICKEY88 said:


> you should see a Dr.



I cannot help but think this was a dirty comment..am I wrong?? no...we all know I am not wrong...lol


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Long, but not as long as today is going to be! Working 730-530 then I have a math test..great fun! LOL



I hear you I worked 8am-9pm yesterday and 9am to 9pm today


----------



## MICKEY88

pookie10 said:


> I cannot help but think this was a dirty comment..am I wrong?? no...we all know I am not wrong...lol



it wasn't meant as a dirty comment, but now we know where your mind resides


----------



## goofyfigment

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> it wasn't meant as a dirty comment, but now we know where your mind resides



Well we always knew where pookies mind was


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taranae04 said:


> new here, 27, single living in Virginia, have a 6 year old daughter and visiting WDW for the first time in August.  Yay! Hope to make some new friends





Tiny Disney Dancer said:


> Newbie! Hi, all!
> 
> Heading to DLR for the first time next week! (I'm a...seasoned...WDW vet! )



WELCOME welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Nice to meet you.  Great and crazy group here. 



DCTooTall said:


> Heh.... His "real" name is Matthew Augustine....   But he's been "Baby Gus" since long before he was born.
> 
> Now he's actually Gus,  GusGus,   Fuss Gus,  Fussy Gussy,   Fusstipher... etc etc etc.
> 
> Here's one I took last week while we were shopping for First Birthday decorations.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell....  He's on his way to becoming a full fledged Pirate.



OMG!!!!!!!!!!! What a cutie!!! aaaawwwwww booo booo. Y'all did a good job  lol


----------



## pookie10

What??? Now I'm the resident perv .. Great.. Lol


----------



## jillyb

DCTooTall said:


> Heh.... His "real" name is Matthew Augustine....   But he's been "Baby Gus" since long before he was born.
> 
> Now he's actually Gus,  GusGus,   Fuss Gus,  Fussy Gussy,   Fusstipher... etc etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Harrisburg isn't that far from Hershey.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I took last week while we were shopping for First Birthday decorations.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell....  He's on his way to becoming a full fledged Pirate.
> 
> 
> *What a cutie!*
> 
> Wow....  Haven't been to Carowinds since......   what... the early-mid 90s?     My dad actually worked in Charlotte for a few years back then so we'd make the occasional weekend trip (with Season passes) to Carowinds.
> 
> Also spent a TON of time back then in the Concord/Kannapolis areas.  You know....  Back before there was anything actually there.       Hell...  I remember when they built and flooded Lake Howell....
> 
> *It's not a place I go to frequently lol but we had a good time.  Yeah...been a lot of growth since then lol*
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say....
> 
> There is just one moon and one golden sun
> And a smile means friendship to everyone.
> Though the Mountains divide,
> And the oceans are wide
> It's a Small small world!


----------



## jillyb

goofyfigment said:


> I hear you I worked 8am-9pm yesterday and 9am to 9pm today



Yuck!  What do you do?


----------



## jillyb

pookie10 said:


> What??? Now I'm the resident perv .. Great.. Lol



Well it had to be somebody


----------



## goofyfigment

jillyb said:
			
		

> Yuck!  What do you do?


 
Insurance call center


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> What??? Now I'm the resident perv .. Great.. Lol



We still love you!


----------



## pookie10

I bet some people love me even more now lol


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> I bet some people love me even more now lol



I'm sure they do! Lol


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

This thread spirals quickly when I'm not around


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> How was everyone's Monday?



It's a Monday.   Do I really have to say any more than that?



MICKEY88 said:


> which is exactly why you should have come to see me in Harrisburg. I would have made Gus a member of me crew, and then he would be a full fledged Pirate.



  Aye....  But he's already a full fledged Pirate.  Don't forget that his Mother is a Pirate.

   He was even playing with his first Pirate Ship toy last night,   and today I was sent a picture of him playing with it while I work.






As you can see,  His Pirate ship is preparing to attack and hijack the train piloted by Pooh.  





MICKEY88 said:


> it wasn't meant as a dirty comment, but now we know where your mind resides



  Um....  I don't think you can claim innocent.  We always know where your mind resides.  



pookie10 said:


> What??? Now I'm the resident perv .. Great.. Lol



  If it makes you feel better,  I think this group could almost be considered a home for the pervs.  There have been some VERY interesting conversations in the past...... And we've scared people at meets.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> This thread spirals quickly when I'm not around



I think you could've just ended your sentence after "This Thread Spirals Quickly..."


----------



## pookie10

Cute baby!!!! And I'm totally innocent.. Lol


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Aye....  But he's already a full fledged Pirate.  Don't forget that his Mother is a Pirate.
> 
> ..."



I was only replying to your comment "As you can tell.... He's on his way to becoming a full fledged Pirate. "


is his mother a pirate or a pirate addict ?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Cute baby!!!! And I'm totally innocent.. Lol



The innocent ones dont have to say anything


----------



## pookie10

Hmmm ill keep that in mind


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I was only replying to your comment "As you can tell.... He's on his way to becoming a full fledged Pirate. "
> 
> 
> is his mother a pirate or a pirate addict ?



Well... ok.   He's still earning his status.   I don't think we can grant him Full Pirate status until he can hold a sword and say "aaarrrrrrrrr".  

And...  yes.

She is a Pirate who is a PotcAddict.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well... ok.   He's still earning his status.   I don't think we can grant him Full Pirate status until he can hold a sword and say "aaarrrrrrrrr".
> 
> And...  yes.
> 
> She is a Pirate who is a PotcAddict.



Ok, so bring him to PA ren faire Pirates invasion weekend


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, so bring him to PA ren faire Pirates invasion weekend



Let me know when it is and I'm sure we can look into it.


  We took him to Mt Holly's Plunder the Village a couple weekends ago.


----------



## jillyb

goofyfigment said:


> Insurance call center



Yikes! I bet you have been busy lately!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Let me know when it is and I'm sure we can look into it.
> 
> 
> We took him to Mt Holly's Plunder the Village a couple weekends ago.



Pyrate Invasion Aug. 24-25

Pyrates Return   Sept. 14-15

http://www.parenfaire.com/faire/main.php


----------



## goofyfigment

jillyb said:
			
		

> Yikes! I bet you have been busy lately!



Extremely busy since super storm sandy its been one disaster after another


----------



## pookie10

All of the pyrate talk confuses me


----------



## MICKEY88

pookie10 said:


> All of the pyrate talk confuses me



how so ?


----------



## eimmi07

Hi everybody.  I am new to this thread!  Name's Paul.  24 year old single form Wisconsin!


----------



## MICKEY88

welcome


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Um....  I don't think you can claim innocent.  We always know where your mind resides.
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better,  I think this group could almost be considered a home for the pervs.  There have been some VERY interesting conversations in the past...... And we've scared people at meets.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could've just ended your sentence after "This Thread Spirals Quickly..."



OMG, best comments on this thread ever. . . LOL.


----------



## DCTooTall

eimmi07 said:


> Hi everybody.  I am new to this thread!  Name's Paul.  24 year old single form Wisconsin!



 to the group Paul!

  feel free to pull up a chair and order up a drink.  We are always a welcoming group and love having new people join us.  

 I'm sure some of the ladies around here will enjoy having another guy to chat with as well.


----------



## jillyb

Goofcoaster said:


> I don't think so, but who knows, I may have.
> 
> How often do you get to Carowinds?



Sorry...just saw this.

I don't go very often.  That was my first time going there in many years.


----------



## Graeme

pookie10 said:


> What??? Now I'm the resident perv .. Great.. Lol



I've noticed that about you, didn't like to say!



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> This thread spirals quickly when I'm not around



I think it's when the ladies get talking amongst themselves!



DCTooTall said:


> If it makes you feel better,  I think this group could almost be considered a home for the pervs.



It's just representative of the internet as a whole then?


----------



## DCTooTall

Saw this and thought of our MIA Diva....


http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-news/jessica-alba-jessica-rabbit-130317901.html?vp=1


Jessica isn't bad,   she's just drawn that way....


----------



## eimmi07

DCTooTall said:


> to the group Paul!
> 
> feel free to pull up a chair and order up a drink.  We are always a welcoming group and love having new people join us.
> 
> I'm sure some of the ladies around here will enjoy having another guy to chat with as well.




Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## pookie10

Graeme said:


> I've noticed that about you, didn't like to say!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's when the ladies get talking amongst themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> It's just representative of the internet as a whole then?




Its true, the internet is breeding grounds for perverts, so it makes sense that a singles message board would have one or two or ten


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Its true, the internet is breeding grounds for perverts, so it makes sense that a singles message board would have one or two or ten



Its a beacon we are all attracted to it lol


----------



## NJDiva

ok, just so you all don't think I fell off the face of the Earth, I am here. I have been in health and safety purgatory since I came back from Hershey. I was supposed to go to Cincinnati the week of the holiday but lucked out that they did not need me. however, I got slammed with paperwork and meetings because of it. so I did take a few minutes to catch up on my SSC reading this morning and here I am. just a few notes on previous postings:

So glad to see Graeme back, we missed you!! hopefully you'll be in town the next time I head to Disney

To our new friends...so glad you came to hang with us, you have seen how we jump from topic to topic, and if you add alcohol it just gets...interesting.

As for the Hershey meet, had a FABULOUS time, Gus-Gus is oh so cute, just like his mom and dad...DC, tell your family I had a blast and can't wait to hang with them again!

As for not "riding" the pirate ride, they seem always want to put me on that thing and I scream every time...this time, I chose to abstain ....

I am working on planning my next trip in October in between  church, sorority and work projects. I was debating on taking the auto train from VA to FL, looking at how much I spend in flights, parking, baggage and car rental, it comes out to be the cheaper way to travel. the best part is that I can pack as much as I want in the car and not worry about weight, and that would leave more money to spend on F&W and MNSSHP....plus I love my car


----------



## jillyb

goofyfigment said:


> Its a beacon we are all attracted to it lol


----------



## Goofcoaster

goofyfigment said:


> Its a beacon we are all attracted to it lol



haha, so true.


----------



## Goofcoaster

Anyone else having a hair pulling slow day at work?  This place is making me want to stab myself in the eyeball its so slow!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Goofcoaster said:
			
		

> Anyone else having a hair pulling slow day at work?  This place is making me want to stab myself in the eyeball its so slow!!


I second that, I'm here for 5 more hours


----------



## Goofcoaster

goofyfigment said:


> I second that, I'm here for 5 more hours



Only have 2 more, but Friday afternoons are always dreadful.  They take forever to go by.


----------



## goofyfigment

Goofcoaster said:
			
		

> Only have 2 more, but Friday afternoons are always dreadful.  They take forever to go by.



I never understood that either on Fridays we close an hour early but it seems like its longer than the days we are opened later.


----------



## Goofcoaster

goofyfigment said:


> I never understood that either on Fridays we close an hour early but it seems like its longer than the days we are opened later.



Friday afternoons should be spent on the beach with a cold beer watching cute women walk by in bathing suits, not at my desk.


----------



## goofyfigment

Goofcoaster said:
			
		

> Friday afternoons should be spent on the beach with a cold beer watching cute women walk by in bathing suits, not at my desk.



I'm in agreement with all the above except I'd prefer to watch guys lol.


----------



## Goofcoaster

goofyfigment said:


> I'm in agreement with all the above except I'd prefer to watch guys lol.



there are no guys (but me) on the beach I'm speaking of haha.


----------



## goofyfigment

Goofcoaster said:
			
		

> there are no guys (but me) on the beach I'm speaking of haha.



Boo lol


----------



## StephyDee

goofyfigment said:


> Its a beacon we are all attracted to it lol



Just to add the Disney connection... 






_"I can't help it...it's so beautiful! AHHHHHHH!!!"_


----------



## Goofcoaster

StephyDee said:


> Just to add the Disney connection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I can't help it...it's so beautiful! AHHHHHHH!!!"_



Ouch, that does not look like that would feel good!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok, just so you all don't think I fell off the face of the Earth, I am here. I have been in health and safety purgatory since I came back from Hershey. I was supposed to go to Cincinnati the week of the holiday but lucked out that they did not need me. however, I got slammed with paperwork and meetings because of it. so I did take a few minutes to catch up on my SSC reading this morning and here I am. just a few notes on previous postings:
> 
> So glad to see Graeme back, we missed you!! hopefully you'll be in town the next time I head to Disney
> 
> To our new friends...so glad you came to hang with us, you have seen how we jump from topic to topic, and if you add alcohol it just gets...interesting.
> 
> As for the Hershey meet, had a FABULOUS time, Gus-Gus is oh so cute, just like his mom and dad...DC, tell your family I had a blast and can't wait to hang with them again!
> 
> As for not "riding" the pirate ride, they seem always want to put me on that thing and I scream every time...this time, I chose to abstain ....
> 
> I am working on planning my next trip in October in between  church, sorority and work projects. I was debating on taking the auto train from VA to FL, looking at how much I spend in flights, parking, baggage and car rental, it comes out to be the cheaper way to travel. the best part is that I can pack as much as I want in the car and not worry about weight, and that would leave more money to spend on F&W and MNSSHP....plus I love my car



 I'll pass along the word.

   And I've also seriously considered the Autotrain.  I just ended up driving last year,   and this year for the honeymoon we are flying...   but I could really see it becoming an option again in the future with Gus,   especially if we get the larger family car.




Goofcoaster said:


> Anyone else having a hair pulling slow day at work?  This place is making me want to stab myself in the eyeball its so slow!!



 eh....   kinda.  But that's everyday for me.



StephyDee said:


> Just to add the Disney connection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I can't help it...it's so beautiful! AHHHHHHH!!!"_



Thank you mistress,  may I have another?


----------



## goofyfigment

StephyDee said:
			
		

> Just to add the Disney connection...
> 
> "I can't help it...it's so beautiful! AHHHHHHH!!!"



Exactly!


----------



## Goofcoaster

DCTooTall said:


> Thank you mistress,  may I have another?



HAHA I was going to go there, but didnt.


----------



## DCTooTall

Goofcoaster said:


> HAHA I was going to go there, but didnt.



   stick around here for long and you'll realize that I seldom have a problem "going there".


   I've even gotten official DIS Warnings and entire sections of threads deleted before due to "innuendo" when I stepped out of the SSC and forgot I needed to behave.


----------



## Goofcoaster

DCTooTall said:


> stick around here for long and you'll realize that I seldom have a problem "going there".
> 
> 
> I've even gotten official DIS Warnings and entire sections of threads deleted before due to "innuendo" when I stepped out of the SSC and forgot I needed to behave.



HAHA, there needs to be a "like" button for that comment, there's nothing wrong with a little "innuendo" every now and then.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Im gonna be good and not say anything


----------



## goofyfigment

Goofcoaster said:
			
		

> HAHA, there needs to be a "like" button for that comment, there's nothing wrong with a little "innuendo" every now and then.



Agreed! Even though I'm still upset with you about the beach, but I'll have a drink and get over it!  Hey bartender fill me up!


----------



## pookie10

goofyfigment said:


> I'm in agreement with all the above except I'd prefer to watch guys lol.



Amen sista !!! Certain things men can do for me that women cannot .. : cough cough:


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Amen sista !!! Certain things men can do for me that women cannot .. : cough cough:



Love it!


----------



## pookie10

Goofcoaster said:


> HAHA I was going to go there, but didnt.



Lol we'll ill take one too


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> stick around here for long and you'll realize that I seldom have a problem "going there".
> 
> I've even gotten official DIS Warnings and entire sections of threads deleted before due to "innuendo" when I stepped out of the SSC and forgot I needed to behave.



Grounded from the dis .. Lol ....lets keep it um pg 13 maybe ??


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Grounded from the dis .. Lol ....lets keep it um pg 13 maybe ??






  Oh i've been MUCH worse in here that what got my hand slapped elsewhere on the DIS.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Nothing will beat the conversation from right before the meet in October. That was great


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Nothing will beat the conversation from right before the meet in October. That was great



    October was a busy time for me with a LOT going on...and we've had a LOT of interesting conversations around here since we started this thread.     Think you can refresh my memory?


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> October was a busy time for me with a LOT going on...and we've had a LOT of interesting conversations around here since we started this thread.     Think you can refresh my memory?



Weren't we planning some kid of party back then????


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> As for not "riding" the pirate ride, they seem always want to put me on that thing and I scream every time...this time, I chose to abstain ....



I personally love to hear you scream when you ride "The Pyrate"


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yeah. It was gonna be a "Dreams come true party"


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Weren't we planning some kid of party back then????





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yeah. It was gonna be a "Dreams come true party"



Oh ya!  That conversation.  


   Well since Lala was the one who was supposed to "throw the party",  blame her that it didn't happen.


----------



## Graeme

NJDiva said:


> So glad to see Graeme back, we missed you!! hopefully you'll be in town the next time I head to Disney



I've still got the hangover from the last time!!


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Oh ya!  That conversation.
> 
> 
> Well since Lala was the one who was supposed to "throw the party",  blame her that it didn't happen.





sad I wasnt there for that one!


----------



## StephyDee

DCTooTall said:


> Thank you mistress,  may I have another?





Goofcoaster said:


> HAHA I was going to go there, but didnt.





DCTooTall said:


> stick around here for long and you'll realize that I seldom have a problem "going there".
> 
> 
> I've even gotten official DIS Warnings and entire sections of threads deleted before due to "innuendo" when I stepped out of the SSC and forgot I needed to behave.




This is what happens when I post a harmless Pixar bug-zapping goodness? Then remind me not to show the gif I have of Mickey and Woody _attempting_ to drive a bus.


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> sad I wasnt there for that one!



Me too pookie, sounds like we missed a good time


----------



## pookie10

StephyDee said:


> This is what happens when I post a harmless Pixar bug-zapping goodness? Then remind me not to show the gif I have of Mickey and Woody attempting to drive a bus.



Ha ha you said woody lol.  Oh Friday night


----------



## StephyDee

pookie10 said:


> Ha ha you said woody lol.  Oh Friday night



I can't escape the innuendos! It'll never end! 

I should just quote random Disney movies and see how long it takes for them to be tainted.


----------



## goofyfigment

StephyDee said:
			
		

> I can't escape the innuendos! It'll never end!
> 
> I should just quote random Disney movies and see how long it takes for them to be tainted.



Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Buzz, you are a TOY!!


----------



## amfie928

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Ha ha you said woody lol.  Oh Friday night



Honest true story....

I am a part time cm at TDS and a gentleman guest came in and was browsing the Toy Story section. I went over and asked if I could help him find something. He turned to me and said 'I'm looking for a big Woody'. About 2 milliseconds later he realized what he said and the look on his face was priceless! I just showed him the talking Woody doll but I almost busted out laughing.


----------



## pookie10

amfie928 said:


> Honest true story....
> 
> I am a part time cm at TDS and a gentleman guest came in and was browsing the Toy Story section. I went over and asked if I could help him find something. He turned to me and said 'I'm looking for a big Woody'. About 2 milliseconds later he realized what he said and the look on his face was priceless! I just showed him the talking Woody doll but I almost busted out laughing.



OMG i would have DIED!!!


----------



## megan_in_pink

I think I would have tried to hide under something.


----------



## amfie928

It was quite humorous...we had some fun backstage with the comment


----------



## StephyDee

amfie928 said:


> Honest true story....
> 
> I am a part time cm at TDS and a gentleman guest came in and was browsing the Toy Story section. I went over and asked if I could help him find something. He turned to me and said 'I'm looking for a big Woody'. About 2 milliseconds later he realized what he said and the look on his face was priceless! I just showed him the talking Woody doll but I almost busted out laughing.



I would've been GONE. Straight up GONE! I don't think I'd be able to say actual words to him. I'd just point and giggle nonstop.


----------



## pookie10

I would have said " a big woody eh?? " join the club... Lol


----------



## StephyDee

pookie10 said:


> I would have said " a big woody eh?? " join the club... Lol



You know, that Mickey and Woody gif I mentioned came from a video that makes those kinds of jokes....actually almost the _exact same_ joke you just said. Oy vey.


----------



## DefLepard

Why am I thinking naughty thoughts about Disney characters ?


----------



## StephyDee

DefLepard said:


> Why am I thinking naughty thoughts about Disney characters ?



lol I can show a naughty Disney gif.....not in THAT way, but in the 'stitch' way....causing trouble and whatnot. I must warn you though, it ruins their squeaky clean reputations.  

EDIT: Oh, and happy 1,200th post to me!


----------



## DefLepard

StephyDee said:


> Oh, and happy 1,200th post to me!



Yay  

Oh wait, should we be posting at 2am in the morning ???


----------



## StephyDee

DefLepard said:


> Yay
> 
> Oh wait, should we be posting at 2am in the morning ???



Pfft, probably not, but I'm also eating cereal at 2am in the morning....just because. (well, not JUST because....I was hungry and didn't feel like cooking. )


----------



## DefLepard

StephyDee said:


> Pfft, probably not, but I'm also eating cereal at 2am in the morning....



What kind ?

I'd love some Cap'n Crunch with Berries right now


----------



## pookie10

I literally had cap'n crunch with berries at 2 am like 2 days ago... Must be a disney thing


----------



## Goofcoaster

So did everyone have a "magical" time in October?


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Buzz, you are a TOY!!



  Oh that's just TOO easy.   At least make us have to put some effort in.  



amfie928 said:


> Honest true story....
> 
> I am a part time cm at TDS and a gentleman guest came in and was browsing the Toy Story section. I went over and asked if I could help him find something. He turned to me and said 'I'm looking for a big Woody'. About 2 milliseconds later he realized what he said and the look on his face was priceless! I just showed him the talking Woody doll but I almost busted out laughing.



 



StephyDee said:


> I would've been GONE. Straight up GONE! I don't think I'd be able to say actual words to him. I'd just point and giggle nonstop.



  Hey,  If you want,  They even have lines at Disney where you can wait and get some quality time with the super sized Woody.  



DefLepard said:


> Why am I thinking naughty thoughts about Disney characters ?



  I dunno?   Was it cause of all the tail you saw in Little Mermaid?





Goofcoaster said:


> So did everyone have a "magical" time in October?



Depends on what you mean by "magical".....

  There was the pre-meet roomparty at the Boardwalk which resulted in the part host getting on a first name basis with the boardwalk shop CM's and  some people can't really recall much after they showed up.

   Then you also have the Jellyrolls night which I've heard a few details about....


  Oh...   and I actually got officially engaged in the Magic Kingdom in Liberty Square (where we first met in person) without a stroller or person to be seen anywhere around us.


----------



## kbonner

DCTooTall said:


> Oh...   and I actually got officially engaged in the Magic Kingdom in Liberty Square (where we first met in person) without a stroller or person to be seen anywhere around us.



Congratulations! 

Anyone going to be around the last week in Sept through the first week in Oct?


----------



## StephyDee

DefLepard said:


> What kind ?
> 
> I'd love some *Cap'n Crunch with Berries* right now





pookie10 said:


> I literally had *cap'n crunch with berries* at 2 am like 2 days ago... Must be a disney thing








Um......wow. That's what I had last night. I had the choice between Cheerios and Cap'n Crunch w/ Berries, and my inner kid won. I even finished the box, too!


----------



## StephyDee

DCTooTall said:


> Hey,  If you want,  They even have lines at Disney where you can wait and get some quality time with the super sized Woody.


I expected this, awaited it, and still laughed like crazy when I read it. 

You know what? Watch this video. I've mentioned it enough and I can't help but laugh every time I see it.

Is it vulgar and tasteless at times? *Yep.*
Can it potentially ruin your perception of Woody, Buzz and Mickey? *Yep.*

......but it's hilarious, AND you'll probably appreciate some of the jokes. heehee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njFzZEX_XNc


DCTooTall said:


> Oh...   and I actually got officially engaged in the Magic Kingdom in Liberty Square (where we first met in person) without a stroller or person to be seen anywhere around us.



Congrats!!!  No sign of a stroller or person PERIOD? Cherish that, because I don't know how often you'll see that happen again.


----------



## eimmi07

All of this talk about Capt'n Crunch w/ berries is making me hungry.  Anyway how is everyone today!


----------



## Jennifer84

Hi, everyone!


----------



## DCTooTall

StephyDee said:


> I expected this, awaited it, and still laughed like crazy when I read it.
> 
> You know what? Watch this video. I've mentioned it enough and I can't help but laugh every time I see it.
> 
> Is it vulgar and tasteless at times? *Yep.*
> Can it potentially ruin your perception of Woody, Buzz and Mickey? *Yep.*
> 
> ......but it's hilarious, AND you'll probably appreciate some of the jokes. heehee
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njFzZEX_XNc
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!  No sign of a stroller or person PERIOD? Cherish that, because I don't know how often you'll see that happen again.






That video was GREAT!

  (Wrong...  but awesome!)


  That's the great advantage to popping the question first thing after Rope Drop in Liberty Square.   No one heads to Liberty Square first thing when you have Fantasyland or a Mountain to get on or get a fastpass for.




Jennifer84 said:


> Hi, everyone!



 to the group!


----------



## StephyDee

DCTooTall said:


> That video was GREAT!
> 
> (Wrong...  but awesome!)



Yeah, I kinda feel bad for laughing, but......oh well.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Looking like I am going to get to make another trip to the World this year, first week of December.  We never actually did a honeymoon (we stayed in a B&B .25 miles from our house the night after the wedding and were back home by 9am to take the kids to church lol) when we got married last December (DH was out of vacation time).  

So, it looks like we are going to take off for 3-4 nights for our anniversary, just the 2 of us   I have a PAP from our June trip, so just DH will need a ticket and I am going to rent points (actually will probably get a transfer since I have DVC, just no points of my own left lol) for us to get a savannah view studio at AKL (they had availability for dates we want as of yesterday).  Other than wanting to see Fantasmic! (I've not been and  it was DH's one must do from our June and he said he'd really like to go again), we have no set schedule.  Might do DDP, although I also have a TIW card....so excited!


----------



## DuffGT06

DIS_MERI said:


> Looking like I am going to get to make another trip to the World this year, first week of December.  We never actually did a honeymoon (we stayed in a B&B .25 miles from our house the night after the wedding and were back home by 9am to take the kids to church lol) when we got married last December (DH was out of vacation time).
> 
> So, it looks like we are going to take off for 3-4 nights for our anniversary, just the 2 of us   I have a PAP from our June trip, so just DH will need a ticket and I am going to rent points (actually will probably get a transfer since I have DVC, just no points of my own left lol) for us to get a savannah view studio at AKL (they had availability for dates we want as of yesterday).  Other than wanting to see Fantasmic! (I've not been and  it was DH's one must do from our June and he said he'd really like to go again), we have no set schedule.  Might do DDP, although I also have a TIW card....so excited!



I will be there the first week of December as well! Sounds like you have a great plan and happy honeymoon!


----------



## pookie10

DIS_MERI said:


> Looking like I am going to get to make another trip to the World this year, first week of December.  We never actually did a honeymoon (we stayed in a B&B .25 miles from our house the night after the wedding and were back home by 9am to take the kids to church lol) when we got married last December (DH was out of vacation time).
> 
> So, it looks like we are going to take off for 3-4 nights for our anniversary, just the 2 of us   I have a PAP from our June trip, so just DH will need a ticket and I am going to rent points (actually will probably get a transfer since I have DVC, just no points of my own left lol) for us to get a savannah view studio at AKL (they had availability for dates we want as of yesterday).  Other than wanting to see Fantasmic! (I've not been and  it was DH's one must do from our June and he said he'd really like to go again), we have no set schedule.  Might do DDP, although I also have a TIW card....so excited!



Take lots of photos!!! I wanna stay at akl!!


----------



## DCTooTall

StephyDee said:


> Yeah, I kinda feel bad for laughing, but......oh well.



  You must first learn to except that Disney isn't all pixie dust and magic.... And then you will be able to enjoy the darker side of all things disney without feeling bad.   





DIS_MERI said:


> Looking like I am going to get to make another trip to the World this year, first week of December.  We never actually did a honeymoon (we stayed in a B&B .25 miles from our house the night after the wedding and were back home by 9am to take the kids to church lol) when we got married last December (DH was out of vacation time).
> 
> So, it looks like we are going to take off for 3-4 nights for our anniversary, just the 2 of us   I have a PAP from our June trip, so just DH will need a ticket and I am going to rent points (actually will probably get a transfer since I have DVC, just no points of my own left lol) for us to get a savannah view studio at AKL (they had availability for dates we want as of yesterday).  Other than wanting to see Fantasmic! (I've not been and  it was DH's one must do from our June and he said he'd really like to go again), we have no set schedule.  Might do DDP, although I also have a TIW card....so excited!



Congrats!  Sounds like it's gonna be a blast.

  I'm still not entirely sure what all WDW we'll be able to swing with our honeymoon trip since the Disney Cruise is eating up a large amount of the budget.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> I'm still not entirely sure what all WDW we'll be able to swing with our honeymoon trip since the Disney Cruise is eating up a large amount of the budget.



Super jealous of your cruise!  How are wedding plans coming?  Or are you largely left to your own devices and she does most of the planning lol?


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Super jealous of your cruise!  How are wedding plans coming?  Or are you largely left to your own devices and she does most of the planning lol?



I told her "Just tell me when and where to show up and I'll be there."  


  I'm letting her (and her mom) do most of the planning of the wedding since she knows what she wants and it means so much more to her than to me.  (I'm a guy,   so I'm not going to care as much about having "the perfect centerpiece",  or flowers,  etc etc etc.)   I think for the most part everything is coming together nicely.  The BIGGEST issue is we aren't even sure if I'm gonna have a best man or any groomsmen now.   I asked my Brother to be my Best Man...   but then his wife went and got pregnant (after YEARS of trying)... and they are having twins....  and she's due about a month before the wedding.   So it's not 100% that my brother will be able to make the trip up from Atlanta for the wedding.

Then HER brother was supposed to be the other groomsman,   but after spending years in the airforce they finally decided in May that he was going to get deployed overseas for the summer,  and he's not due back until just after the wedding.


 But beyond that little hicup which we don't have much control over,  I haven't heard of any other showstoppers.    My personal biggest question now is paying for the open bar and the honeymoon.      (We are taking the official honeymoon trip a month after the wedding so that we can have her parents look after Gus for a couple days before joining us at Disney)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> You must first learn to except that Disney isn't all pixie dust and magic.... And then you will be able to enjoy the darker side of all things disney without feeling bad.
> 
> .



that's right... thar be pirates


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> I told her "Just tell me when and where to show up and I'll be there."
> 
> I'm letting her (and her mom) do most of the planning of the wedding since she knows what she wants and it means so much more to her than to me.  (I'm a guy,   so I'm not going to care as much about having "the perfect centerpiece",  or flowers,  etc etc etc.)   I think for the most part everything is coming together nicely.  The BIGGEST issue is we aren't even sure if I'm gonna have a best man or any groomsmen now.   I asked my Brother to be my Best Man...   but then his wife went and got pregnant (after YEARS of trying)... and they are having twins....  and she's due about a month before the wedding.   So it's not 100% that my brother will be able to make the trip up from Atlanta for the wedding.
> 
> Then HER brother was supposed to be the other groomsman,   but after spending years in the airforce they finally decided in May that he was going to get deployed overseas for the summer,  and he's not due back until just after the wedding.
> 
> But beyond that little hicup which we don't have much control over,  I haven't heard of any other showstoppers.    My personal biggest question now is paying for the open bar and the honeymoon.      (We are taking the official honeymoon trip a month after the wedding so that we can have her parents look after Gus for a couple days before joining us at Disney)



Do you want me to be your best man ??


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Do you want me to be your best man ??



I'm not sure how she'd feel with my having a female "best man".    It would also look odd in the photos if you see me at the alter surrounded by women with the only other guy being the priest.


----------



## pookie10

If I tried really hard maybe I could look like a guy lol ok prolly not


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> If I tried really hard maybe I could look like a guy lol ok prolly not


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DC. I am thinking of I Love You Man now becuase of your situation. Lol. You know. You KINDA look like Jason Seigal


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> DC. I am thinking of I Love You Man now becuase of your situation. Lol. You know. You KINDA look like Jason Seigal



That's a great movie.. Maybe go to an online friend finder lil


----------



## StephyDee

DCTooTall said:


> You must first learn to except that Disney isn't all pixie dust and magic.... And then you will be able to enjoy the darker side of all things disney without feeling bad.


Yeah, I've been seeing the darker side of Disney for a while, and I'm starting to enjoy it pretty well without the guilt, but the little kid in my head always goes "Mickey doesn't say THAT! What is Buzz doing? Noooooo!"  



pookie10 said:


> If I tried really hard maybe I could look like a guy lol ok prolly not



Maybe you can get whoever made Penelope Cruz look like Jack Sparrow in the last POTC movie. Although that might just make you look like....well....Jack Sparrow. A very dapper one if you end up wearing a tux.


----------



## ChipmunksRock

I'm going to make plans for the singles meet in late October. I am so excited to have found this board & all the nice helpful people here! I'm still learning the ropes of this thread, but I'm sure I'll learn fast!

Sent by Mary-Ellen


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I told her "Just tell me when and where to show up and I'll be there."
> 
> 
> I'm letting her (and her mom) do most of the planning of the wedding since she knows what she wants and it means so much more to her than to me.  (I'm a guy,   so I'm not going to care as much about having "the perfect centerpiece",  or flowers,  etc etc etc.)   I think for the most part everything is coming together nicely.  The BIGGEST issue is we aren't even sure if I'm gonna have a best man or any groomsmen now.   I asked my Brother to be my Best Man...   but then his wife went and got pregnant (after YEARS of trying)... and they are having twins....  and she's due about a month before the wedding.   So it's not 100% that my brother will be able to make the trip up from Atlanta for the wedding.
> 
> Then HER brother was supposed to be the other groomsman,   but after spending years in the airforce they finally decided in May that he was going to get deployed overseas for the summer,  and he's not due back until just after the wedding.
> 
> 
> But beyond that little hicup which we don't have much control over,  I haven't heard of any other showstoppers.    My personal biggest question now is paying for the open bar and the honeymoon.      (We are taking the official honeymoon trip a month after the wedding so that we can have her parents look after Gus for a couple days before joining us at Disney)



I would so do the "best diva...ummm...woman" thing for you...and seriously, how appropriate would it be for you to have a "harem" around you on your wedding day? and you know there's no way of making me look like a guy


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> DC. I am thinking of I Love You Man now becuase of your situation. Lol. You know. You KINDA look like Jason Seigal



  But am I a Man?  Or am I a Muppet?  



StephyDee said:


> Yeah, I've been seeing the darker side of Disney for a while, and I'm starting to enjoy it pretty well without the guilt, but the little kid in my head always goes "Mickey doesn't say THAT! What is Buzz doing? Noooooo!"





Do not underestimate, the POWER, of the darkside!  





StephyDee said:


> Maybe you can get whoever made Penelope Cruz look like Jack Sparrow in the last POTC movie. Although that might just make you look like....well....Jack Sparrow. A very dapper one if you end up wearing a tux.



 Hmmm...   That might cause a different kind of problem.   As much as she loves me,   I'm not sure how my odds would look if she had both me and Capt. Jack at the alter.   



ChipmunksRock said:


> I'm going to make plans for the singles meet in late October. I am so excited to have found this board & all the nice helpful people here! I'm still learning the ropes of this thread, but I'm sure I'll learn fast!
> 
> Sent by Mary-Ellen



 to the group!  I'll make sure I add your name to the list for the October meet.   I'll try to get the first post updated with info on the meet as it's decided upon,  and normally we'll PM everyone on the list with some details shortly before the meet.

 In the mean time....   Don't be a stranger around here!  we always love having new people join in the fun around here,  and we can be a very fun group to chat with.  



NJDiva said:


> I would so do the "best diva...ummm...woman" thing for you...and seriously, how appropriate would it be for you to have a "harem" around you on your wedding day? and you know there's no way of making me look like a guy



Oh god....   

   I hadn't thought about the harem in ages.    I'm not sure how much people outside the SSC would appreciate that though during the ceremony.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I told her "Just tell me when and where to show up and I'll be there."
> 
> 
> I'm letting her (and her mom) do most of the planning of the wedding since she knows what she wants and it means so much more to her than to me.  (I'm a guy,   so I'm not going to care as much about having "the perfect centerpiece",  or flowers,  etc etc etc.)   I think for the most part everything is coming together nicely.  The BIGGEST issue is we aren't even sure if I'm gonna have a best man or any groomsmen now.   I asked my Brother to be my Best Man...   but then his wife went and got pregnant (after YEARS of trying)... and they are having twins....  and she's due about a month before the wedding.   So it's not 100% that my brother will be able to make the trip up from Atlanta for the wedding.
> 
> Then HER brother was supposed to be the other groomsman,   but after spending years in the airforce they finally decided in May that he was going to get deployed overseas for the summer,  and he's not due back until just after the wedding.
> 
> 
> But beyond that little hicup which we don't have much control over,  I haven't heard of any other showstoppers.    My personal biggest question now is paying for the open bar and the honeymoon.      (We are taking the official honeymoon trip a month after the wedding so that we can have her parents look after Gus for a couple days before joining us at Disney)



Awesome. . .

As for groomsmen and a best man. . .Just as people you know and trust.  Keep your brother as Best Man until closer but then ask one of your other groomsmen to stand in if he can't be there.  It happens.  My biggest hiccup is the wedding is on a Saturday evening and my son, who is supposed to walk me down the aisle, can only leave base (stationed in Guantanamo Bay) on Saturday or every other Tuesday.  He was planning on only using a week of leave, but may need to use more.  The hiccup is only if he doesn't have more. . .lol.

Tony has opinions on what should and shouldn't be done at a banquet (he is a server after all).  He HATES buffets and does not want one at the wedding.  I really don't care. . .its all about good tasting food and a great party atmosphere for me.  One piece of advice. . .if you are planning on having an open bar, use the pre-paid option.  If you go with a "pay per drink" with a cap you will go over your cap and they may or may not tell you that you are over. . .Its happened to many of my friends.  Just some advice.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Awesome. . .
> 
> As for groomsmen and a best man. . .Just as people you know and trust.  Keep your brother as Best Man until closer but then ask one of your other groomsmen to stand in if he can't be there.  It happens.  My biggest hiccup is the wedding is on a Saturday evening and my son, who is supposed to walk me down the aisle, can only leave base (stationed in Guantanamo Bay) on Saturday or every other Tuesday.  He was planning on only using a week of leave, but may need to use more.  The hiccup is only if he doesn't have more. . .lol.
> 
> Tony has opinions on what should and shouldn't be done at a banquet (he is a server after all).  He HATES buffets and does not want one at the wedding.  I really don't care. . .its all about good tasting food and a great party atmosphere for me.  One piece of advice. . .if you are planning on having an open bar, use the pre-paid option.  If you go with a "pay per drink" with a cap you will go over your cap and they may or may not tell you that you are over. . .Its happened to many of my friends.  Just some advice.




Unfortunately I don't have any other groomsmen.  The two were her brother and my brother as Best Man.     I don't really have many friends,  a small number of male friends...  and even fewer who I would consider close enough (either distance wise or friendship wise) to ask to be in the wedding party.


As for the bar....    I'll relay what you suggested to Rachel and her mom.   They are the ones who are making all the arrangements.  I'm honestly not even sure what our options are since it's on base and they won't even let us provide the keg (her uncle works for a distributor so he can get beer at wholesale)


----------



## cnico2012

Any single princesses in Central NJ?


----------



## KC78

Ok, what is with this group and Cap'n Crunch Crunch Berries????? I couldn't sleep so hopped in here to catch up...while eating a bowl of Crunch Berries!!!! I kid you not! I almost want to take a pic of my cereal bowl just to prove it...or of the roof of my mouth that is all cut up from eating it!!!!! Why??? Why do I continue to eat cereal that shreds my mouth apart?? LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

cnico2012 said:


> Any single princesses in Central NJ?



 to the group!

I believe we have a few.  I know we definately have a Diva.  




KC78 said:


> Ok, what is with this group and Cap'n Crunch Crunch Berries????? I couldn't sleep so hopped in here to catch up...while eating a bowl of Crunch Berries!!!! I kid you not! I almost want to take a pic of my cereal bowl just to prove it...or of the roof of my mouth that is all cut up from eating it!!!!! Why??? Why do I continue to eat cereal that shreds my mouth apart?? LOL



 Because they are so damned tastey?


----------



## Brocktoon

For the fans of 'I Love you Man', you may have already seen it, but they were showing the following during the Rush 'Time Machine' tour. Pistol and Joben finally meet Rush ... the humor may vary, but as huge Rush fan I loved it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq3yjfoorsU


----------



## DCTooTall

So just FYI...

  It's looking like Rachel and I won't be able to make the October meet.  Even though we will be in town,  we will probably be spending Saturday and Sunday over at Universal since her parent's have finally decided to experience the Dark Side.


----------



## pookie10

KC78 said:


> Ok, what is with this group and Cap'n Crunch Crunch Berries????? I couldn't sleep so hopped in here to catch up...while eating a bowl of Crunch Berries!!!! I kid you not! I almost want to take a pic of my cereal bowl just to prove it...or of the roof of my mouth that is all cut up from eating it!!!!! Why??? Why do I continue to eat cereal that shreds my mouth apart?? LOL



I have to buy the big **** box of them because my kids eat them like crazy animals


----------



## chabre

I am planning my second SOLO trip to WDW at the end of October, so I might join you on the October meet! Please put me on your maybe list.

I had years not reading the forums ( sin my first SOLO trip on 2010 ).

My name is Jonathan, 30yo ( today is my birthday! ), from Mexico City. Im a photographer. chabre.org and bodagrafia.com


----------



## amfie928

chabre said:
			
		

> I am planning my second SOLO trip to WDW at the end of October, so I might join you on the October meet! Please put me on your maybe list.
> 
> I had years not reading the forums ( sin my first SOLO trip on 2010 ).
> 
> My name is Jonathan, 30yo ( today is my birthday! ), from Mexico City. Im a photographer. chabre.org and bodagrafia.com



Happy birthday!!


----------



## amfie928

Is there anything better than a cold drink after a long day and traffic that really sucked?!!


----------



## DefLepard

amfie928 said:


> Is there anything better than a cold drink after a long day and traffic that really sucked?!!



The next cold one is always better...


----------



## nurse.darcy

amfie928 said:


> Is there anything better than a cold drink after a long day and traffic that really sucked?!!



Yes. . .a glass or two of your favorite wine. . .lol.  Its all in the taste. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> So just FYI...
> 
> It's looking like Rachel and I won't be able to make the October meet.  Even though we will be in town,  we will probably be spending Saturday and Sunday over at Universal since her parent's have finally decided to experience the Dark Side.



Well, at least you will be in the area. . .You could just gather a few folks (sane folks mind you) to join you poolside at your condo.  '

Uh, I am guessing this would not include me. . .ROFL. . .


----------



## amfie928

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Yes. . .a glass or two of your favorite wine. . .lol.  Its all in the taste. . .lol.



Well today was hardcore...an extra dirty vodka martini...shaken


----------



## nurse.darcy

amfie928 said:


> Well today was hardcore...an extra dirty vodka martini...shaken



OOOOOOOHHHHHH. That is my fave martini. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any other groomsmen.  The two were her brother and my brother as Best Man.     I don't really have many friends,  a small number of male friends...  and even fewer who I would consider close enough (either distance wise or friendship wise) to ask to be in the wedding party.
> 
> 
> As for the bar....    I'll relay what you suggested to Rachel and her mom.   They are the ones who are making all the arrangements.  I'm honestly not even sure what our options are since it's on base and they won't even let us provide the keg (her uncle works for a distributor so he can get beer at wholesale)



Good input.  You only need someone to stand with you.  I do know that most of your good friends are of the female nature. . .not the best for standing in at a wedding.  Do you have a dad, cousin, uncle, or brother in law who lives near?  Even a close DIS friend would be awesome. My Best Girl (don't like the term "matron of honor") I met here on the DIS. . .of course we lived about 30 seconds from each other and became instant friends after we finally met in person.  The person standing with you doesn't have to have known you for years.  The only requirement is that you trust them and would like to have them with you on your day.  I had a hard time.  My best girl is awesome, but I probably wouldn't have asked her if I had other family and longer friendship obligations.  I will tell you that the girls that I asked have significance. . .HUGE significance in my life.  My sis in law is just awesome and I do love her.  My Best Girl has always been there for me in the very few years that I have known her. . .my other sis in law (brother's wife) brings completion to an otherwise tumultuous relationship that is on the right footing now.  She is awesome and I am proud to have her as part of the family.


----------



## taramoz

amfie928 said:


> Well today was hardcore...an extra dirty vodka martini...shaken



Oh yes, and extra olives too!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Good input.  You only need someone to stand with you.  I do know that most of your good friends are of the female nature. . .not the best for standing in at a wedding.  Do you have a dad, cousin, uncle, or brother in law who lives near?  Even a close DIS friend would be awesome. My Best Girl (don't like the term "matron of honor") I met here on the DIS. . .of course we lived about 30 seconds from each other and became instant friends after we finally met in person.  The person standing with you doesn't have to have known you for years.  The only requirement is that you trust them and would like to have them with you on your day.  I had a hard time.  My best girl is awesome, but I probably wouldn't have asked her if I had other family and longer friendship obligations.  I will tell you that the girls that I asked have significance. . .HUGE significance in my life.  My sis in law is just awesome and I do love her.  My Best Girl has always been there for me in the very few years that I have known her. . .my other sis in law (brother's wife) brings completion to an otherwise tumultuous relationship that is on the right footing now.  She is awesome and I am proud to have her as part of the family.



To expand on this a little, I had my bestie as my MOH and then my other 2 brides(matrons??) I'd known less than a year because I'd met them through DH (and both their husbands were groomsmen).  So, they weren't lifelong friends, but they *are* people that will stand by our sides for the rest of our lives (even if that ends up being from a distance).  Find someone that you are comfortable with and just enjoy it.  

Although, personally, I would suggest someone at least nearing 6 foot tall, for aesthetics in the pictures


----------



## Bluefox

Hi everyone!

The very kind NJDiva hipped me to this thread. I'm a Floridian transplanted to Atlanta, and I looove Disney!  I always enjoy meeting fellow Disney fans, and ultimately I'd love to make friends who would enjoy visiting the parks together! I look forward to getting to know you all and "Have a Magical (Fri)Day!" 

~Kari


----------



## DCTooTall

chabre said:


> I am planning my second SOLO trip to WDW at the end of October, so I might join you on the October meet! Please put me on your maybe list.
> 
> I had years not reading the forums ( sin my first SOLO trip on 2010 ).
> 
> My name is Jonathan, 30yo ( today is my birthday! ), from Mexico City. Im a photographer. chabre.org and bodagrafia.com



 to the group!   I'll add your name to the list!  



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, at least you will be in the area. . .You could just gather a few folks (sane folks mind you) to join you poolside at your condo.  '
> 
> Uh, I am guessing this would not include me. . .ROFL. . .



 I'll make sure peeps have my cell # since I'll still be in the area.   I'm not sure what all our plans will end up being so I don't want to commit,   but I don't think we'll have any issues meeting up with people SOMETIME during our trip.




nurse.darcy said:


> Good input.  You only need someone to stand with you.  I do know that most of your good friends are of the female nature. . .not the best for standing in at a wedding.  Do you have a dad, cousin, uncle, or brother in law who lives near?  Even a close DIS friend would be awesome. My Best Girl (don't like the term "matron of honor") I met here on the DIS. . .of course we lived about 30 seconds from each other and became instant friends after we finally met in person.  The person standing with you doesn't have to have known you for years.  The only requirement is that you trust them and would like to have them with you on your day.  I had a hard time.  My best girl is awesome, but I probably wouldn't have asked her if I had other family and longer friendship obligations.  I will tell you that the girls that I asked have significance. . .HUGE significance in my life.  My sis in law is just awesome and I do love her.  My Best Girl has always been there for me in the very few years that I have known her. . .my other sis in law (brother's wife) brings completion to an otherwise tumultuous relationship that is on the right footing now.  She is awesome and I am proud to have her as part of the family.



Dad... Dead.  cousins/Uncles... LONG story,   but the readers digest version is we don't get along anymore after we won the lawsuit.    Brother-in-law... Only one,  and he's the groomsman who ended up getting deployed.       

 We will figure something out.   push comes to shove we may end up raiding her extended family for candidate.  



DIS_MERI said:


> To expand on this a little, I had my bestie as my MOH and then my other 2 brides(matrons??) I'd known less than a year because I'd met them through DH (and both their husbands were groomsmen).  So, they weren't lifelong friends, but they *are* people that will stand by our sides for the rest of our lives (even if that ends up being from a distance).  Find someone that you are comfortable with and just enjoy it.
> 
> Although, personally, I would suggest someone at least nearing 6 foot tall, for aesthetics in the pictures



HAHA!!  Good point.      I'm sure we will figure something out,  so I'm not TOO concerned at this point.



Bluefox said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> The very kind NJDiva hipped me to this thread. I'm a Floridian transplanted to Atlanta, and I looove Disney!  I always enjoy meeting fellow Disney fans, and ultimately I'd love to make friends who would enjoy visiting the parks together! I look forward to getting to know you all and "Have a Magical (Fri)Day!"
> 
> ~Kari



 to the group!  Always love having new people join us around here,  so feel free to jump into the fun and hijinks!   

 (And FYI...  I'm an Atlantan transplanted to PA.    )


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I know I'm gonna go to HHN sometime during tge trip. If not multiple times. Maybe we can meet up then DC. I didn't get to meet POTCaddict last year. So I would love to this year. First round is on me


----------



## DuffGT06

Hi all, I may be there for the October meet-up, please add me to the list!


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I know I'm gonna go to HHN sometime during tge trip. If not multiple times. Maybe we can meet up then DC. I didn't get to meet POTCaddict last year. So I would love to this year. First round is on me



We'll be hitting up HHN on the 24th,   but we will be in Orlando for about 12days,  so I'm sure even If I can't make the main meet we'll be able to figure something out.


----------



## DCTooTall

DuffGT06 said:


> Hi all, I may be there for the October meet-up, please add me to the list!



Done


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> We'll be hitting up HHN on the 24th,   but we will be in Orlando for about 12days,  so I'm sure even If I can't make the main meet we'll be able to figure something out.



I'll be at hhn on the 24th as long as my plane isn't delayed!


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> I'll be at hhn on the 24th as long as my plane isn't delayed!


----------



## pookie10

Whats hhn??


----------



## pookie10

nurse.darcy said:


> Good input.  You only need someone to stand with you.  I do know that most of your good friends are of the female nature. . .not the best for standing in at a wedding.  Do you have a dad, cousin, uncle, or brother in law who lives near?  Even a close DIS friend would be awesome. My Best Girl (don't like the term "matron of honor") I met here on the DIS. . .of course we lived about 30 seconds from each other and became instant friends after we finally met in person.  The person standing with you doesn't have to have known you for years.  The only requirement is that you trust them and would like to have them with you on your day.  I had a hard time.  My best girl is awesome, but I probably wouldn't have asked her if I had other family and longer friendship obligations.  I will tell you that the girls that I asked have significance. . .HUGE significance in my life.  My sis in law is just awesome and I do love her.  My Best Girl has always been there for me in the very few years that I have known her. . .my other sis in law (brother's wife) brings completion to an otherwise tumultuous relationship that is on the right footing now.  She is awesome and I am proud to have her as part of the family.



Im lucky, I have 3 sisters, it would have to be them, when I get married (again ) And I like one of my sisters alot more than the other two LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Whats hhn??



HHN....  Halloween Horror Nights.    It's the Halloween Hard ticket event at Universal.   It's a MUCH different event than MNSSHP,  and could easily be considered rated someplace between a hard PG-13 or Soft R.   It's a blast though.  I've been the past 2 years and made sure that I could get down there again this year.


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> HHN....  Halloween Horror Nights.    It's the Halloween Hard ticket event at Universal.   It's a MUCH different event than MNSSHP,  and could easily be considered rated someplace between a hard PG-13 or Soft R.   It's a blast though.  I've been the past 2 years and made sure that I could get down there again this year.



Been going since 2007 and I love it. I usually go at the beginning of October but figured I would come down for the meet since I'm going solo I think!


----------



## pookie10

Ok ok.. We have an amusement park here that's got haunted horror nights.. I have an ap so I'm taking my 12 yr old.. Should be fun.. Halloween is great


----------



## MICKEY88

Bluefox said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> The very kind NJDiva hipped me to this thread. I'm a Floridian transplanted to Atlanta, and I looove Disney!  I always enjoy meeting fellow Disney fans, and ultimately I'd love to make friends who would enjoy visiting the parks together! I look forward to getting to know you all and "Have a Magical (Fri)Day!"
> 
> ~Kari



Welcome.. NJDiva hipped you to the right pace.


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> Been going since 2007 and I love it. I usually go at the beginning of October but figured I would come down for the meet since I'm going solo I think!



Sadly I just discovered it a couple years ago.   My first October Disney trip was for the 40th celebration at the MK.... which turned into our first big SSC meet.  While I was in town for that rather impromptu trip I hit my first HHN.

Last year I made a point to make sure I made it back down for the event..  and this year will be my first year bringing my (soon to be and will be at the event) wife.  That's going to end up being an interesting experience.   



pookie10 said:


> Ok ok.. We have an amusement park here that's got haunted horror nights.. I have an ap so I'm taking my 12 yr old.. Should be fun.. Halloween is great



 HHN puts them all the shame.  The event has been given awards for the best halloween attraction/event/houses for years now.   it really is not to be missed if you get the chance


I also really love the massive amounts of alcohol that are flowing at the event and the bill and ted show.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> HHN puts them all the shame.  The event has been given awards for the best halloween attraction/event/houses for years now.   it really is not to be missed if you get the chance
> 
> 
> I also really love the massive amounts of alcohol that are flowing at the event and the bill and ted show.



Well, my son wouldnt appreciate the alcohol, and since he cant drive, ill steer clear of that as well. Yeah our amusement park is terrible, it used to be 6 flags but they didnt want their money going into it anymore...so now its just Elitch Gardens, but the halloween stuff is fun, and age appropriate for a 12 year old...i make the best out of what I am dealt


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Dad... Dead.  cousins/Uncles... LONG story,   but the readers digest version is we don't get along anymore after we won the lawsuit.    Brother-in-law... Only one,  and he's the groomsman who ended up getting deployed.



Got it. . .I will send Tony. . .or bring Tony is more proper. . .I am sure he would be happy to fill in. . .lol.


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Sadly I just discovered it a couple years ago.   My first October Disney trip was for the 40th celebration at the MK.... which turned into our first big SSC meet.  While I was in town for that rather impromptu trip I hit my first HHN.
> 
> Last year I made a point to make sure I made it back down for the event..  and this year will be my first year bringing my (soon to be and will be at the event) wife.  That's going to end up being an interesting experience.
> 
> I also really love the massive amounts of alcohol that are flowing at the event and the bill and ted show.



I'm sure she will enjoy it, I Dont like scary movies but love hhn.

Gotta love being able to buy a drink while standing in line and let's not forget about the blood bags, yum!

Bill and teds is hysterical, looking forward to the return of rocky horror picture show this year as well!


----------



## Brocktoon

Don't know if I can make HHN this year, but it looks amazing for 2013.  They announced an Evil dead house ... Evil Dead II and Army of Darkness are some of all time favorite movies.  Watching the remake tonight which HHN is probably based upon.

And 'Cabin in the Woods' !?  One of the slickest horror-comedies I've seen in years.  That movie has a ton potential for a HHN house ... as long as you include Mer-man


----------



## jennyf2

Just moved to FL last month (10 min from Disney)!  I'll be watching for upcoming meet ups


----------



## pookie10

Brocktoon said:


> Don't know if I can make HHN this year, but it looks amazing for 2013.  They announced an Evil dead house ... Evil Dead II and Army of Darkness are some of all time favorite movies.  Watching the remake tonight which HHN is probably based upon.
> 
> And 'Cabin in the Woods' !?  One of the slickest horror-comedies I've seen in years.  That movie has a ton potential for a HHN house ... as long as you include Mer-man



That was the weirdest most random movie. I didn't see it coming .. It was interesting


----------



## Brocktoon

pookie10 said:


> That was the weirdest most random movie. I didn't see it coming .. It was interesting



I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan, with Buffy being one of my fav TV series.  Since Joss and much of Team Buffy were behind 'Cabin in the Woods', I pretty much knew the viewer was in for something different.  But yeah, if you go in expecting a standard horror flick, that notion goes out the door within the opening credits, and just gets crazier ...  I like to think of it a as a loving homage and middle-finger to all the horror genres through the decades.  Not a huge fan of the ending, but it makes sense taking into account the rest of the movie.

Start the HHN house in the Cabin ... and then you can easily move into much crazier things for the attraction (not going to spoil for those who haven't seen the movie)


----------



## NJDiva

cnico2012 said:


> Any single princesses in Central NJ?



ok she is totally cute!!!!


----------



## NJDiva

Bluefox said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> The very kind NJDiva hipped me to this thread. I'm a Floridian transplanted to Atlanta, and I looove Disney!  I always enjoy meeting fellow Disney fans, and ultimately I'd love to make friends who would enjoy visiting the parks together! I look forward to getting to know you all and "Have a Magical (Fri)Day!"
> 
> ~Kari



so glad you made it over!!!


----------



## pookie10

Brocktoon said:


> I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan, with Buffy being one of my fav TV series.  Since Joss and much of Team Buffy were behind 'Cabin in the Woods', I pretty much knew the viewer was in for something different.  But yeah, if you go in expecting a standard horror flick, that notion goes out the door within the opening credits, and just gets crazier ...  I like to think of it a as a loving homage and middle-finger to all the horror genres through the decades.  Not a huge fan of the ending, but it makes sense taking into account the rest of the movie.
> 
> Start the HHN house in the Cabin ... and then you can easily move into much crazier things for the attraction (not going to spoil for those who haven't seen the movie)



I liked the end, I am not a happy ending kinda gal


----------



## DIS_MERI

Thinking about doing one of the tours while down in December, what would you guys recommend?  I am leaning towards one of the AK tours, especially the Wild Africa Trek, since DH really preferred AK, especially the animals themselves.  But, might consider one of the Epcot water ones or one of the holiday themed tours (and wouldn't rule out doing more than 1).  I would love to do the sunrise safari, but currently no club level rooms via DVC....any thoughts appreciated


----------



## pookie10

DIS_MERI said:


> Thinking about doing one of the tours while down in December, what would you guys recommend?  I am leaning towards one of the AK tours, especially the Wild Africa Trek, since DH really preferred AK, especially the animals themselves.  But, might consider one of the Epcot water ones or one of the holiday themed tours (and wouldn't rule out doing more than 1).  I would love to do the sunrise safari, but currently no club level rooms via DVC....any thoughts appreciated



I havent done any of them! But I am a huge animal nut! I say go for one in AK for sure!!


----------



## Brocktoon

DIS_MERI said:


> Thinking about doing one of the tours while down in December, what would you guys recommend?  I am leaning towards one of the AK tours, especially the Wild Africa Trek, since DH really preferred AK, especially the animals themselves.  But, might consider one of the Epcot water ones or one of the holiday themed tours (and wouldn't rule out doing more than 1).  I would love to do the sunrise safari, but currently no club level rooms via DVC....any thoughts appreciated



I've done a bunch of tours over the years.  I have the Wild Africa Trek scheduled for 10/26, so I'll let you know how it is, but it's received great reviews!

My recommendations:
1) EPCOT Segway Tour - Don't think it may be offered anymore, but if it is, jump on this tour

2) Keys to the Kingdom - Informative and you get to see the utiladoors.  A must do for all diehard Disney fans.

3) Fort Wilderness Segway Tour - Off Road Segway riding along with a tour of lesser known WDW property.  It really isn't very WDW focused, but it's probably the most fun tour on property, and offers a ton of Segway riding time.

4) Steam Train Tour - It's early in the morning, but it was an incredible tour and gives an amazing insight into Walt's passion for trains.  If you're not interested in trains though, it can be a bit boring.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Brocktoon said:


> Don't know if I can make HHN this year, but it looks amazing for 2013.  They announced an Evil dead house ... Evil Dead II and Army of Darkness are some of all time favorite movies.  Watching the remake tonight which HHN is probably based upon.
> 
> And 'Cabin in the Woods' !?  One of the slickest horror-comedies I've seen in years.  That movie has a ton potential for a HHN house ... as long as you include Mer-man



Don't think I will do HHN this year.  Last year and the year before I discovered that I am not easily scared by the houses.  I mostly just wave, smile and laugh. . .odd since it is supposed to scare the crap out of me. . .lol.  I think I would rather do MNSSHP again though.  Fun and you are expected to laugh and have fun. . .lol.


----------



## Bluefox

Thanks for the kind words of welcome! 

I was reading a news blurb about this couple who were recently jailed due to swindling seniors. They even used some of the money for their wedding/honeymoon at DisneyWorld (had a pic of them looking all cozy in front of the castle, jerks!!). Luckily they have been caught, and one commentator had this to say :

"We're going to Prisonyland!"

Gave me a very good chuckle ;-) I wonder if that's anything like a "Fungeon"?


----------



## StephyDee

Bluefox said:


> Thanks for the kind words of welcome!
> 
> I was reading a news blurb about this couple who were recently jailed due to swindling seniors. They even used some of the money for their wedding/honeymoon at DisneyWorld (had a pic of them looking all cozy in front of the castle, jerks!!). Luckily they have been caught, and one commentator had this to say :
> 
> "We're going to Prisonyland!"
> 
> Gave me a very good chuckle ;-) I wonder if that's anything like a "Fungeon"?



Hey, at least in Prisonyland, EVERYONE can be a CM! Think about it; food prep, janitorial services, mousekeeping (probably with real mice lol), and even character performers! They're the ones providing the entertainment in Prisonyland, like prison fights and escape attempts!  

Love those Mickey soaps and toiletries? You'll have plenty in Prisonyland! _Just don't drop 'em!_ 

Want thrilling experiences and rides that you won't soon forget? Well then don't miss out on *SEWING! LICENSE PLATE SIMULATOR!* Oh, and don't forget _*ROCK BREAKAGE: THE RIDE!*_ 1,200 lbs of stone just begging for your trusty pickaxe and sledgehammer! Can you break them all before the warden takes you away? Come on down and find out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Lastly, every night they end their magical day by showing a _beautiful_ blinding display of lights and sounds, like searchlights and sirens for those trying to escape! Makes everybody that witnesses it cry from sheer joy (or terror if you wanna be a realist )

Don't even get me started on one of their most prestigious hotels _*coughcellblockscough*_on property, _THE *CONTEMPT*ORARY!_ 



.....man, I had way too much fun with that.


----------



## pookie10

StephyDee said:


> Hey, at least in Prisonyland, EVERYONE can be a CM! Think about it; food prep, janitorial services, mousekeeping (probably with real mice lol), and even character performers! They're the ones providing the entertainment in Prisonyland, like prison fights and escape attempts!
> 
> Love those Mickey soaps and toiletries? You'll have plenty in Prisonyland! Just don't drop 'em!
> 
> Want thrilling experiences and rides that you won't soon forget? Well then don't miss out on SEWING! LICENSE PLATE SIMULATOR! Oh, and don't forget ROCK BREAKAGE: THE RIDE! 1,200 lbs of stone just begging for your trusty pickaxe and sledgehammer! Can you break them all before the warden takes you away? Come on down and find out!
> 
> Lastly, every night they end their magical day by showing a beautiful blinding display of lights and sounds, like searchlights and sirens for those trying to escape! Makes everybody that witnesses it cry from sheer joy (or terror if you wanna be a realist )
> 
> Don't even get me started on one of their most prestigious hotels *coughcellblockscough*on property, THE CONTEMPTORARY!
> 
> .....man, I had way too much fun with that.



Wow yeah you did lol !!! I'm booking my next trip to prisony land!! You sold me!!! Do they have time shares I wonder? Lol


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> I'm sure she will enjoy it, I Dont like scary movies but love hhn.
> 
> Gotta love being able to buy a drink while standing in line and let's not forget about the blood bags, yum!
> 
> Bill and teds is hysterical, looking forward to the return of rocky horror picture show this year as well!



She enjoyed the 2 blood bags I managed to sneak out of the place last year and bring back to her.  

 I think I finally talked her into accepting the idea of my forking over the extra money for the Express Passes.   I don't think she really grasped the idea on how much we will need them that night if we want to not spend most of the night in lines....  but I was able to sell her on them by mentioning that we'd most likely,  with express,  be able to see everything we would want to see within HHN and get out by 12 or 1am so we can spend some time at Citywalk before making the trek back to our hotel.  

She is liking the idea of being able to get some dancing in during our trip,  so the chance to do it later that night was a big thing for her.  



jennyf2 said:


> Just moved to FL last month (10 min from Disney)!  I'll be watching for upcoming meet ups



 We have the annual F&W meet happening at the end of October,   plus some people were talking about getting together for the Friday the 13th's Villians Limited Time Magic event.   I try to post details on the first post to keep things in a central location for people to get updates.    

Feel free to join us around here.  We can be a lot of fun,  and if you'd like to be added to the 'official' list of people for specific meets,   just let us know and I'll make sure you are added to the lists so you can get the info when it's sent out.





pookie10 said:


> I liked the end, I am not a happy ending kinda gal



Oh you poor thing.   The happy ending is the best part!   It can be more relaxing and enjoyable than the rest of the experience leading up to it.

   Although sometimes you gotta remember to ask for it since they don't always include it automatically.





StephyDee said:


> Hey, at least in Prisonyland, EVERYONE can be a CM! Think about it; food prep, janitorial services, mousekeeping (probably with real mice lol), and even character performers! They're the ones providing the entertainment in Prisonyland, like prison fights and escape attempts!
> 
> Love those Mickey soaps and toiletries? You'll have plenty in Prisonyland! _Just don't drop 'em!_
> 
> Want thrilling experiences and rides that you won't soon forget? Well then don't miss out on *SEWING! LICENSE PLATE SIMULATOR!* Oh, and don't forget _*ROCK BREAKAGE: THE RIDE!*_ 1,200 lbs of stone just begging for your trusty pickaxe and sledgehammer! Can you break them all before the warden takes you away? Come on down and find out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, every night they end their magical day by showing a _beautiful_ blinding display of lights and sounds, like searchlights and sirens for those trying to escape! Makes everybody that witnesses it cry from sheer joy (or terror if you wanna be a realist )
> 
> Don't even get me started on one of their most prestigious hotels _*coughcellblockscough*_on property, _THE *CONTEMPT*ORARY!_
> 
> 
> 
> .....man, I had way too much fun with that.







pookie10 said:


> Wow yeah you did lol !!! I'm booking my next trip to prisony land!! You sold me!!! Do they have time shares I wonder? Lol



Of course they do!   It's called Work Release.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Hey,

Just saw the last few posts about HHN and "Cabin In The Woods" and thought I'd throw my .02 in.

Went to HHN last year, which was actually my first trip to Orlando ever where I did not go to Disney. I made it an exclusive Universal trip, which was certainly a change. I have to say I was really disappointed with HHN. It was sold out on the night I went (a Thursday), and there were just too many people. I was there from the event opening until closing time, which was seven or so hours, I think. In that entire time period, I think I only got into four houses total. I could not believe the wait times for some of them, which were up to two hours or so at some points. And when you finally got in, you were rushed through so quickly there was no time to really see anything, let alone get scared.

I hadn't been to HHN for several years before that, and I don't remember it being anywhere nearly that hectic or unenjoyable. Kudos to Universal-it's a wildly successful event, and the rest of my vacation there was stellar, but there were just too many people for it to be any fun.

And as far as CITW, I concur that it was a phenomenal movie. I knew just by being a Joss Whedon film, it was going to be good, but I had no idea what to expect. The trailers didn't give anything away, and it wound up being the best horror/comedy mix I've ever seen. You'd literally be jumping out of your seat and trying to catch your breath from laughter a minute later. It was definitely a love letter of sorts to the horror genre, while at the same time tearing it apart and poking fun at it. I recommend it to everyone I know who hasn't seen it.


----------



## pookie10

TheOptiMystic said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just saw the last few posts about HHN and "Cabin In The Woods" and thought I'd throw my .02 in.
> 
> Went to HHN last year, which was actually my first trip to Orlando ever where I did not go to Disney. I made it an exclusive Universal trip, which was certainly a change. I have to say I was really disappointed with HHN. It was sold out on the night I went (a Thursday), and there were just too many people. I was there from the event opening until closing time, which was seven or so hours, I think. In that entire time period, I think I only got into four houses total. I could not believe the wait times for some of them, which were up to two hours or so at some points. And when you finally got in, you were rushed through so quickly there was no time to really see anything, let alone get scared.
> 
> I hadn't been to HHN for several years before that, and I don't remember it being anywhere nearly that hectic or unenjoyable. Kudos to Universal-it's a wildly successful event, and the rest of my vacation there was stellar, but there were just too many people for it to be any fun.
> 
> And as far as CITW, I concur that it was a phenomenal movie. I knew just by being a Joss Whedon film, it was going to be good, but I had no idea what to expect. The trailers didn't give anything away, and it wound up being the best horror/comedy mix I've ever seen. You'd literally be jumping out of your seat and trying to catch your breath from laughter a minute later. It was definitely a love letter of sorts to the horror genre, while at the same time tearing it apart and poking fun at it. I recommend it to everyone I know who hasn't seen it.



 To our fun filled group!! I agree with your take on Cabin in the woods, my son and i sat to watch it, and we were like huh???? LOL...I liked the fantasy/horror aspect...it was good. I love how the trailers made it just seem like another slasher film.


----------



## MICKEY88

pookie10 said:


> Wow yeah you did lol !!! I'm booking my next trip to prisony land!! You sold me!!! Do they have time shares I wonder? Lol



I believe they have Lifetime shares, if you gain entrance the right way


----------



## pookie10

MICKEY88 said:


> I believe they have Lifetime shares, if you gain entrance the right way



LOL Excellent!!! And food service! Man...sounds amazing!!! I wonder what kinda people I am going to meet there


----------



## jillyb

TheOptiMystic...love the name!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Awww, Thanks!


----------



## pookie10

jillyb said:


> TheOptiMystic...love the name!



Omg , I just got it when you said that! LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

TheOptiMystic said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just saw the last few posts about HHN and "Cabin In The Woods" and thought I'd throw my .02 in.
> 
> Went to HHN last year, which was actually my first trip to Orlando ever where I did not go to Disney. I made it an exclusive Universal trip, which was certainly a change. I have to say I was really disappointed with HHN. It was sold out on the night I went (a Thursday), and there were just too many people. I was there from the event opening until closing time, which was seven or so hours, I think. In that entire time period, I think I only got into four houses total. I could not believe the wait times for some of them, which were up to two hours or so at some points. And when you finally got in, you were rushed through so quickly there was no time to really see anything, let alone get scared.
> 
> I hadn't been to HHN for several years before that, and I don't remember it being anywhere nearly that hectic or unenjoyable. Kudos to Universal-it's a wildly successful event, and the rest of my vacation there was stellar, but there were just too many people for it to be any fun.
> 
> And as far as CITW, I concur that it was a phenomenal movie. I knew just by being a Joss Whedon film, it was going to be good, but I had no idea what to expect. The trailers didn't give anything away, and it wound up being the best horror/comedy mix I've ever seen. You'd literally be jumping out of your seat and trying to catch your breath from laughter a minute later. It was definitely a love letter of sorts to the horror genre, while at the same time tearing it apart and poking fun at it. I recommend it to everyone I know who hasn't seen it.




I really gotta get around to watching CITW now.    


As for HHN...  Last year was super busy compared to prior years.   The Walking Dead house brought in a lot of people to the event who weren't really HHN people to begin with.     That crowd,  combined with the growth the event has been getting annually anyways,  and the result was no more "slow" nights like there were years ago.


 It also means,  if you want to enjoy the event,  and only have a single night to do so,   Express passes are not really an optional addition,  but a requirement.   If you know what to expect and get the express,   it's still a blast.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> I really gotta get around to watching CITW now.
> 
> 
> As for HHN...  Last year was super busy compared to prior years.   The Walking Dead house brought in a lot of people to the event who weren't really HHN people to begin with.     That crowd,  combined with the growth the event has been getting annually anyways,  and the result was no more "slow" nights like there were years ago.
> 
> 
> It also means,  if you want to enjoy the event,  and only have a single night to do so,   Express passes are not really an optional addition,  but a requirement.   If you know what to expect and get the express,   it's still a blast.



Ok, sounds fun... who wants to pay for me to go to universal for HHN??? LOL I LOVE THE WALKING DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Yeah, I would've definitely gotten the ExpressPass had I known. As I said, it had been several years since I last went to HHN, and plus it was a weeknight. I was totally taken by surprise, and it was truly money wasted. I would encourage everyone to take your advice and definitely get ExpressPass for this event. I was kicking myself all night.


----------



## jillyb

TheOptiMystic said:
			
		

> Awww, Thanks!



Ohhhh...and handsome too!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

jillyb said:


> Ohhhh...and handsome too!



Oh stop! I just picked a few halfway decent pictures. But thanks anyway! That was very sweet.


----------



## jillyb

TheOptiMystic said:


> Oh stop! I just picked a few halfway decent pictures. But thanks anyway! That was very sweet.



Well you know we Southern girls are very sweet   lol

BTW: I know what a Rennie is!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

jillyb said:


> Well you know we Southern girls are very sweet   lol
> 
> BTW: I know what a Rennie is!



Ha! Nice!

And yes, the Southern girls are sweet, indeed!


----------



## Bluefox

OMG you guys are killing me!! 

Prisonyland...truly the crappiest place on earth!



MICKEY88 said:


> I believe they have Lifetime shares, if you gain entrance the right way





pookie10 said:


> LOL Excellent!!! And food service! Man...sounds amazing!!! I wonder what kinda people I am going to meet there





StephyDee said:


> Hey, at least in Prisonyland, EVERYONE can be a CM! Think about it; food prep, janitorial services, mousekeeping (probably with real mice lol), and even character performers! They're the ones providing the entertainment in Prisonyland, like prison fights and escape attempts!
> 
> Love those Mickey soaps and toiletries? You'll have plenty in Prisonyland! _Just don't drop 'em!_
> 
> Want thrilling experiences and rides that you won't soon forget? Well then don't miss out on *SEWING! LICENSE PLATE SIMULATOR!* Oh, and don't forget _*ROCK BREAKAGE: THE RIDE!*_ 1,200 lbs of stone just begging for your trusty pickaxe and sledgehammer! Can you break them all before the warden takes you away? Come on down and find out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, every night they end their magical day by showing a _beautiful_ blinding display of lights and sounds, like searchlights and sirens for those trying to escape! Makes everybody that witnesses it cry from sheer joy (or terror if you wanna be a realist )
> 
> Don't even get me started on one of their most prestigious hotels _*coughcellblockscough*_on property, _THE *CONTEMPT*ORARY!_
> 
> 
> 
> .....man, I had way too much fun with that.





pookie10 said:


> Wow yeah you did lol !!! I'm booking my next trip to prisony land!! You sold me!!! Do they have time shares I wonder? Lol


----------



## Bluefox

And staying at the CONTEMPTorary is one of my bucket list goals!!


----------



## pookie10

Soo, to DVR or to not DVR, I am moving into my own place, I have a DVR and love it...either I get the DVR or get more channels......what to do what to do!!


----------



## pookie10

Soo, to DVR or to not DVR, I am moving into my own place, I have a DVR and love it...either I get the DVR or get more channels......what to do what to do!!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

pookie10 said:


> Soo, to DVR or to not DVR, I am moving into my own place, I have a DVR and love it...either I get the DVR or get more channels......what to do what to do!!



Just to complicate your question, I actually am recommending to everyone I know to go with a Roku box. TV on your own time, and you can cut your cable bill significantly. Wish I got commissions on these, because I'm constantly telling people about them! www.roku.com

In lieu of that, I would def go with a DVR if you like to time shift and not be tied down to watching when the shows are actually airing.


----------



## pookie10

TheOptiMystic said:


> Just to complicate your question, I actually am recommending to everyone I know to go with a Roku box. TV on your own time, and you can cut your cable bill significantly. Wish I got commissions on these, because I'm constantly telling people about them! www.roku.com
> 
> In lieu of that, I would def go with a DVR if you like to time shift and not be tied down to watching when the shows are actually airing.



I do home daycare, and my nephew insists on watching mickey mouse clubhouse CONSTANTLY, so im worried if its not DVR'd, but if i get the DVR I wont get Disney XD which my 11 yr old loves, and Nick JR which my 6 yr old loves.....its soo hard lol


----------



## jillyb

I second the recommendation for Roku!! I only use an antenna for my TV now but I rarely even watch regular TV anymore.  I've got a subscription to Netflix and HuluPlus, which you can stream on your Roku player, and an Amazon Prime Membership.  Netflix is $8.55/mo., HuluPlus is $7.00/mo. and the Amazon Prime Membership is $79.00/year.  Now compare that to what you're paying a month for cable/satellite with the DVR.  What I can't watch on any of these 3, I can usually find on the networks website.

Also, check out http://www.couchtuner.eu/.  They have a bazillion shows and they're all FREE!  That's where I go when the network website doesn't have a particular show on their site.


----------



## DuffGT06

jillyb said:


> I second the recommendation for Roku!! I only use an antenna for my TV now but I rarely even watch regular TV anymore.  I've got a subscription to Netflix and HuluPlus, which you can stream on your Roku player, and an Amazon Prime Membership.  Netflix is $8.55/mo., HuluPlus is $7.00/mo. and the Amazon Prime Membership is $79.00/year.  Now compare that to what you're paying a month for cable/satellite with the DVR.  What I can't watch on any of these 3, I can usually find on the networks website.
> 
> Also, check out http://www.couchtuner.eu/.  They have a bazillion shows and they're all FREE!  That's where I go when the network website doesn't have a particular show on their site.



Is it possible to stream live sports on Roku? The main reason I have a higher subscription is for ESPN, etc. Thanks!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

DuffGT06 said:


> Is it possible to stream live sports on Roku? The main reason I have a higher subscription is for ESPN, etc. Thanks!



Yes, it is, actually! That's one of their selling points. They have MLB.TV,
NBA League Pass Broadband, NHL GameCenter, MLS LIVE, and UFC among others. Check out the website. You can see their entire lineup there. 

Between free and subscription channels, Roku has over 750 available and they are constantly adding. This product has totally changed the way I watch TV. As a matter of fact, when I recently was offered a deal that gave me TV service from the cable company at just a little more cost, I found I was never watching it. I've gotten so used to watching what I want, when I want, and all in HD, I couldn't go back to flipping through channels.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

jillyb said:


> I second the recommendation for Roku!! I only use an antenna for my TV now but I rarely even watch regular TV anymore.  I've got a subscription to Netflix and HuluPlus, which you can stream on your Roku player, and an Amazon Prime Membership.  Netflix is $8.55/mo., HuluPlus is $7.00/mo. and the Amazon Prime Membership is $79.00/year.  Now compare that to what you're paying a month for cable/satellite with the DVR.  What I can't watch on any of these 3, I can usually find on the networks website.
> 
> Also, check out http://www.couchtuner.eu/.  They have a bazillion shows and they're all FREE!  That's where I go when the network website doesn't have a particular show on their site.



I concur! Those are the same three subscriptions I pay for as well. HuluPlus is the real cable-killer, because you have everything from the major networks on demand (except CBS who are the big holdout when it comes to current shows). And I use Amazon Prime for the shipping deals on my orders  anyway, so that's a no-brainer too.


----------



## DuffGT06

TheOptiMystic said:


> Yes, it is, actually! That's one of their selling points. They have MLB.TV,
> NBA League Pass Broadband, NHL GameCenter, MLS LIVE, and UFC among others. Check out the website. You can see their entire lineup there.
> 
> Between free and subscription channels, Roku has over 750 available and they are constantly adding. This product has totally changed the way I watch TV. As a matter of fact, when I recently was offered a deal that gave me TV service from the cable company at just a little more cost, I found I was never watching it. I've gotten so used to watching what I want, when I want, and all in HD, I couldn't go back to flipping through channels.



Thanks for the feedback! I flipped over to check it out and I think for what I'd want most, college football and basketball, it unfortunately wouldn't be available. I'm going to continue to research though.


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Soo, to DVR or to not DVR, I am moving into my own place, I have a DVR and love it...either I get the DVR or get more channels......what to do what to do!!



Colorado....  So.... Comcast?


   I'm thinking....  No DVR.     Comcast has so much on-demand now for free that you almost don't need the old DVR anymore for simple time-shifting.   MOST shows you can normally find on OnDemand the day after it airs.


Roku and some other options...  like building your own DVR... can sometimes work,   but you can lose some features or have to put in more work to see everything you want to see.    There are pros and cons of every option that will really come down to what your priorities are. 

   (oh... and Netflix/Hulu/amazon are sometimes also available via your TV, Blu-Ray Player, or Game system's  internet connected features.  It might be worth looking to see if you already have access to these options via your existing equiptment before you decide to spend extra for a dedicated media box.)



DISCLAIMER:  I actually work for a Cable Company,  so I'm a bit biased... in part due to my knowledge of how the overall industry works.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Colorado....  So.... Comcast?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking....  No DVR.     Comcast has so much on-demand now for free that you almost don't need the old DVR anymore for simple time-shifting.   MOST shows you can normally find on OnDemand the day after it airs.
> 
> 
> Roku and some other options...  like building your own DVR... can sometimes work,   but you can lose some features or have to put in more work to see everything you want to see.    There are pros and cons of every option that will really come down to what your priorities are.
> 
> (oh... and Netflix/Hulu/amazon are sometimes also available via your TV, Blu-Ray Player, or Game system's  internet connected features.  It might be worth looking to see if you already have access to these options via your existing equiptment before you decide to spend extra for a dedicated media box.)
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I actually work for a Cable Company,  so I'm a bit biased... in part due to my knowledge of how the overall industry works.




Alright, I signed up for comcast, No DVR but 160 channels, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the on demand service comcast has. My xbox 360 streams netflix, so im good to go! Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## jillyb

TheOptiMystic said:


> I concur! Those are the same three subscriptions I pay for as well. HuluPlus is the real cable-killer, because you have everything from the major networks on demand *(except CBS who are the big holdout when it comes to current shows)*. And I use Amazon Prime for the shipping deals on my orders  anyway, so that's a no-brainer too.



This drives me nuts! I watch Blue Bloods, The Good Wife and Person of Interest but to see any missed episodes I have watch on the CBS website (Blue Bloods and The Good Wife only).  To watch Person of Interest I have to use the link that I posted in my earlier post.

Have you watched House of Cards on Netflix?  That show is awesome! Love Kevin Spacey!  I've heard good things about Orange is the New Black but haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

jillyb said:


> This drives me nuts! I watch Blue Bloods, The Good Wife and Person of Interest but to see any missed episodes I have watch on the CBS website (Blue Bloods and The Good Wife only).  To watch Person of Interest I have to use the link that I posted in my earlier post.
> 
> Have you watched House of Cards on Netflix?  That show is awesome! Love Kevin Spacey!  I've heard good things about Orange is the New Black but haven't checked it out yet.



Yes, I got into a couple "House of Cards" marathons to get through the series. I got hooked on it from episode one, and kept on watching. I haven't seen "Orange..." yet either, but I've heard good things. I am struggling to get through "Hemlock Grove". I thought I'd like it a lot more than I have so far. I am only four or so episodes in so far, after several weeks.


----------



## jillyb

TheOptiMystic said:


> Yes, I got into a couple "House of Cards" marathons to get through the series. I got hooked on it from episode one, and kept on watching. I haven't seen "Orange..." yet either, but I've heard good things. I am struggling to get through "Hemlock Grove". I thought I'd like it a lot more than I have so far. I am only four or so episodes in so far, after several weeks.



Just searched "Hemlock Grove"...looks interesting. Do you watch "Mad Men", "The Killing" and "The Americans"? I've watched the first 3 seasons of "Justified" on Amazon Prime. Really good series!  The first 3 seasons are free but then you have to pay for Seasons 4 and 5. Boo! 

Good grief...sounds like all I do is watch TV!  LOL


----------



## amfie928

TheOptiMystic said:
			
		

> Just to complicate your question, I actually am recommending to everyone I know to go with a Roku box. TV on your own time, and you can cut your cable bill significantly. Wish I got commissions on these, because I'm constantly telling people about them! www.roku.com
> 
> In lieu of that, I would def go with a DVR if you like to time shift and not be tied down to watching when the shows are actually airing.



Roku for me too! I got rid of cable over a year ago. Got Netflix and Hulu for $16 a month total. I don't think I ever turn on 'regular' TV! I can watch Macgyver over and over lol! Watching Mulan right now!  

All the shows I watched on a regular basis are on either Netflix or Hulu. The only thing I sometimes miss is HGTV. Best thing I ever did....


----------



## pookie10

It's Friday!!! What is everyone doing this weekend?? I am moving! Fun fun!!


----------



## Goofcoaster

pookie10 said:


> It's Friday!!! What is everyone doing this weekend?? I am moving! Fun fun!!



Pool time with cold beers this weekend!


----------



## pookie10

Goofcoaster said:


> Pool time with cold beers this weekend!



Sounds much better than what I am doing!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

pookie10 said:


> It's Friday!!! What is everyone doing this weekend?? I am moving! Fun fun!!



I am going up to my cabin for a relaxing weekend.  Hopefully by the end of the weekend, I won't have to use the crutches for my foot.


----------



## Goofcoaster

pookie10 said:


> Sounds much better than what I am doing!



Remember to reward yourself with cold beers when you're done moving.


----------



## pookie10

Goofcoaster said:


> Remember to reward yourself with cold beers when you're done moving.



Or while moving lol


----------



## Goofcoaster

pookie10 said:


> Or while moving lol




Well I think that's recommended!


----------



## DuffGT06

pookie10 said:


> It's Friday!!! What is everyone doing this weekend?? I am moving! Fun fun!!



Best friend is coming into town tonight and I can't wait!

Good luck moving!


----------



## goofyfigment

DuffGT06 said:
			
		

> Best friend is coming into town tonight and I can't wait!
> 
> Good luck moving!



Dont get into too much trouble


----------



## DuffGT06

goofyfigment said:


> Dont get into too much trouble



That's kinda like asking me not to breathe but we'll try.


----------



## DefLepard

> Originally Posted by goofyfigment
> Dont get into too much trouble





DuffGT06 said:


> That's kinda like asking me not to breathe but we'll try.



Or --> Don't get caught ...


----------



## DuffGT06

DefLepard said:


> Or --> Don't get caught ...



MUCH better plan!


----------



## jillyb

DuffGT06 said:


> MUCH better plan!


----------



## jillyb

Good luck with the move pookie10!

Ex was supposed to have DD this weekend but he had to fly out to California for work so she's with me this weekend. Thinking of going to a movie and swimming with her sometime this weekend.

I already had plans to go to a friend's house for a party on Saturday so my Mom will be watching her Saturday night.  Looking forward to the party!


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> It's Friday!!! What is everyone doing this weekend?? I am moving! Fun fun!!



I'm planning on Vegging.... mostly.

   Just managed to snag a groupon for the Hershey Museum that included their "Country of Origin" chocolate tastings.... so we may hit that up sometime this weekend


----------



## jbrock2013

pookie10 said:


> It's Friday!!! What is everyone doing this weekend?? I am moving! Fun fun!!



To the beach of course!! It's the weekend, it's Florida, it's mandatory!


----------



## DIS_MERI

I thought I would be studying for my accounting exam (yes, quite the life here), but instead I am still hanging out with DS14.  He was supposed to go back to his moms a week or 2 ago, but right now it looks like he is staying through at least Tuesday afternoon (she lives like 15 minutes away, so its not distance keeping him here, and we love having him).  I pick up 3 of the other 4 kids tomorrow afternoon from their Dad.

DS14 and I are heading out around 5am on Monday morning for Cedar Point with the high school youth group at church.  It's about 4 hours each way, so we are leaving at the crack of dawn, and then staying the night at a church not too far from the park (guess who is female chaperone?), planning to be back about noon on Tuesday.  Of course, that means I had to find someone to watch the younger 3 kiddos while DH is at work, so my parents are coming up to cover that 

Plans are proceeding nicely for our anniversary/honeymoon-that-never-happened trip.  We are going to drive to Indy on Dec 1st (our actual anniversary) and stay at one of the stay-park-fly hotels for a 710am flight out on the 2nd.  We will stay in a savannah view studio at Kidani for 2/3/4, and then for the 5th we will switch over to a Beach Club studio for the night (only studio available that night and it seemed fun to try a new place).  

We've got dinner reservations for Cape May Cafe 2nd, Kona Cafe 3rd (we could have Ohana but its not until 950  ) and Flying Fish the 5th.  I am hoping we can get Mama Melrose Fantasmic! Package for the 4th, but they don't seem to be releasing them more than 90 days out.  The things DH loves about Disney are Fantasmic! and Animal Kingdom, so I am also going to try to book the Wild Africa Trek, probably for the 3rd.  I am not sure we will ride many rides (at least not if we have to stand in line), I am excited to see Christmas stuff and we are going to try to see some shows that the kids didn't seem thrilled about, and just generally enjoy a few uninterrupted days together inside the Disney bubble 

We will fly back home on the 6th, and that flight home is the only thing that is still up in the air/not paid for.  I would like for Southwest to have an actual fare sale for our dates so we can cover that with points, lol, but I know what flight we want and will probably book it soon   And, DH has already gotten the time off approved at work.  Can't wait for December


----------



## pookie10

So couldn't find a truck , didn't get moved ... Guess I will this weekend lol


----------



## jillyb

pookie10 said:


> So couldn't find a truck , didn't get moved ... Guess I will this weekend lol



Well good luck again!


----------



## jillyb

Going to the Bon Odori Festival in Charlotte on Saturday with my DD.  The Matsurzia drummers in Epcot are going to be there!


----------



## MICKEY88

jillyb said:


> Going to the Bon Odori Festival in Charlotte on Saturday with my DD.  The Matsurzia drummers in Epcot are going to be there!



if you like drumming , I highy recommend  seeing Fushu Daiko if you ever have the opportunity


----------



## Brocktoon

For the folks heading down during the F&W Fest, it looks like the kiosk menus have been posted. I'm especially happy that they are stepping up on the beer front, and look to have some really good choices this year. Really looking forward to enjoying the Dogfish Head Namaste, Cigar City White, Rogue Choc Stout, and Innis/Gunn while strolling Epcot.

Also planning on doing the 3D Dessert party w/ the Sweet Seats option on 10/25.


----------



## jillyb

MICKEY88 said:


> if you like drumming , I highy recommend  seeing Fushu Daiko if you ever have the opportunity



I do like drumming but I'm more excited about getting a little bit of Disney in my weekend!


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> For the folks heading down during the F&W Fest, it looks like the kiosk menus have been posted. I'm especially happy that they are stepping up on the beer front, and look to have some really good choices this year. Really looking forward to enjoying the Dogfish Head Namaste, Cigar City White, Rogue Choc Stout, and Innis/Gunn while strolling Epcot.
> 
> Also planning on doing the 3D Dessert party w/ the Sweet Seats option on 10/25.



sweet!! where's it posted? I can't believe the 3D dessert party is after I leave...someone in Disney hates me!


----------



## pookie10

NJDiva said:


> sweet!! where's it posted? I can't believe the 3D dessert party is after I leave...someone in Disney hates me!




Awww...i feel that way about life in general sometimes lol


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> For the folks heading down during the F&W Fest, it looks like the kiosk menus have been posted. I'm especially happy that they are stepping up on the beer front, and look to have some really good choices this year. Really looking forward to enjoying the Dogfish Head Namaste, Cigar City White, Rogue Choc Stout, and Innis/Gunn while strolling Epcot.
> 
> Also planning on doing the 3D Dessert party w/ the Sweet Seats option on 10/25.



Quickly glanced over the list on the DIS.


BOO!  Caribbean Booth is not there this year....


  YAY!!   Our Dragonberry Colada has been moved to the new "Refreshment Port" booth!

:

  (And for those who've seen me the past 2 years with that drink... That picture is pretty accurate with how fast I'll down them.)


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Quickly glanced over the list on the DIS.
> 
> BOO!  Caribbean Booth is not there this year....
> 
> YAY!!   Our Dragonberry Colada has been moved to the new "Refreshment Port" booth!
> 
> :
> 
> (And for those who've seen me the past 2 years with that drink... That picture is pretty accurate with how fast I'll down them.)



I loved those too!  So glad they are back


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Evening folks!! Just got off a plane this morning from FL attending 2 family funerals. Will be back down on the 16th to attend a wedding and a job interview (haaaaaaaaaay!!)    I Went back to page 1 for the F&W meet up and before I book my flight and stuff, wanted to know who is going and if anything is planned?? I see everyone is a maybe lol.  Lemme know looking to be there Oct 24-27. Thanks


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Quickly glanced over the list on the DIS.
> 
> 
> BOO!  Caribbean Booth is not there this year....
> 
> 
> YAY!!   Our Dragonberry Colada has been moved to the new "Refreshment Port" booth!
> 
> :
> 
> (And for those who've seen me the past 2 years with that drink... That picture is pretty accurate with how fast I'll down them.)



I can say it is accurate, I saw him last year!  Not even a new baby slowed him down !  Sad I am missing y'all this year if a meet happens, but we need to talk about a meet in the new year as well for those that cannot make Oct...


----------



## pookie10

taramoz said:


> I can say it is accurate, I saw him last year!  Not even a new baby slowed him down !  Sad I am missing y'all this year if a meet happens, but we need to talk about a meet in the new year as well for those that cannot make Oct...



Yes, Lets!! I want to come!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Evening folks!! Just got off a plane this morning from FL attending 2 family funerals. Will be back down on the 16th to attend a wedding and a job interview (haaaaaaaaaay!!)    I Went back to page 1 for the F&W meet up and before I book my flight and stuff, wanted to know who is going and if anything is planned?? I see everyone is a maybe lol.  Lemme know looking to be there Oct 24-27. Thanks



I'm not sure anyone has confirmed they will actually be at the meet yet... Other than probably Jagfanjosh who is our official organizer this year.

 I know Rachel and I won't be able to make the official meet over the weekend because I'll be taking her parents to Universal (to avoid the F&W weekend crowd)....   But we'll be in the area from the 24th-11/6 if anyone wants to get together outside of the official meet.



taramoz said:


> I can say it is accurate, I saw him last year!  Not even a new baby slowed him down !  Sad I am missing y'all this year if a meet happens, but we need to talk about a meet in the new year as well for those that cannot make Oct...



Is that an offer to plan it?


----------



## MICKEY88

Ok
The PA Ren FAirre starts this weekend
the first 2 weekends they have buy one get one free special on tickets with special code when you order online

Please note: Faire coupons will be available at the coupon partners below starting July 23, 2013. See below for participating locations.
wawa   hess, turkeyhill and burger king

the past 2 years there has been talk of either a meet at the fairre or of individuals going   I once again will be getting a season pass and attending most weekends. so if anyone is interested in a meet, or just meeting up with me... let me know


----------



## DefLepard

October is an awesome time for F&W Fest, it's slow and you can enjoy the kiosks at a pleasurably pace.

Enjoy the planned Dis meets or the mini Dis meets 

Best wishes for all in the upcoming month's ... meets or just a good time 






 Nom Nom


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> I can say it is accurate, I saw him last year!  Not even a new baby slowed him down !  Sad I am missing y'all this year if a meet happens, but we need to talk about a meet in the new year as well for those that cannot make Oct...



Well ya know. . .Middle of March is looking good for a meet. . .lol.  Lots of friends from past versions of the Singles thread will be there. . .plus some from this version.  Just sayin.


----------



## Brocktoon

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Evening folks!! Just got off a plane this morning from FL attending 2 family funerals. Will be back down on the 16th to attend a wedding and a job interview (haaaaaaaaaay!!) I Went back to page 1 for the F&W meet up and before I book my flight and stuff, wanted to know who is going and if anything is planned?? I see everyone is a maybe lol. Lemme know looking to be there Oct 24-27. Thanks


 
I'll be down 10/23 - 10/31. I've got a few dinners planned with my parents and my schedule is starting to fill up with F&W events as the info is released, but I should be around for whatever may be going on during that timeframe.

If anyone is interested in doing any F&W Events or tours, here's what I've got booked or plan to attend:

- F&W Mixology Seminar 10/25 6 PM
- F&W 3D Dessert Discovery W/ Sweet Seat Upgrade 10/25 8 PM
- Wild Africa Trek 10/26 12:30 tour slot

Most likely I'll add some of the daily culinary/wine demos depending on what the presenter schedule looks like when it's released. Last year I really enjoyed the Niege Apple Wine and Yachtsman Steakhouse demos. And the highlight last year was attending the Lasseter Winery seminar for ~$14 and getting to meet John Lasseter.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok
> The PA Ren FAirre starts this weekend
> the first 2 weekends they have buy one get one free special on tickets with special code when you order online
> 
> Please note: Faire coupons will be available at the coupon partners below starting July 23, 2013. See below for participating locations.
> wawa   hess, turkeyhill and burger king
> 
> the past 2 years there has been talk of either a meet at the fairre or of individuals going   I once again will be getting a season pass and attending most weekends. so if anyone is interested in a meet, or just meeting up with me... let me know



On a similar note, the Bristol Renaissance Faire in Kenosha, WI is still going on weekends through Labor Day (including Labor Day Monday).  I won't be there this weekend but intend to be there the next Saturday, 8/10, for those interested.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok
> The PA Ren FAirre starts this weekend
> the first 2 weekends they have buy one get one free special on tickets with special code when you order online
> 
> Please note: Faire coupons will be available at the coupon partners below starting July 23, 2013. See below for participating locations.
> wawa   hess, turkeyhill and burger king
> 
> the past 2 years there has been talk of either a meet at the fairre or of individuals going   I once again will be getting a season pass and attending most weekends. so if anyone is interested in a meet, or just meeting up with me... let me know



Depending on how my foot is doing by the next to last weekend in August (Aug. 23-25), I might try to go to the Ren Faire on the 24th.  That is the same weekend as my family reunion.  I will let you know closer to the time.   There is no way I can walk the Faire grounds with a boot on.


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> For the folks heading down during the F&W Fest, it looks like the kiosk menus have been posted. I'm especially happy that they are stepping up on the beer front, and look to have some really good choices this year. Really looking forward to enjoying the Dogfish Head Namaste, Cigar City White, Rogue Choc Stout, and Innis/Gunn while strolling Epcot.
> 
> Also planning on doing the 3D Dessert party w/ the Sweet Seats option on 10/25.



ok, I have 5 minutes to drop a quick note...this has been a crazy week for me, 3 nights in a row I've been awaken for some major issue going on either at work or at home so I have had zero sleep this week...however, I did receive my TIW list of events for F&W and the menus for the kiosks....yeah...I'm gonna be fat and happy by the end of the week but poor. I saw a lot of the events I want to go to like the kitchen memories and party for the senses...OMG so can't wait!!


----------



## Brocktoon

NJDiva said:


> ok, I have 5 minutes to drop a quick note...this has been a crazy week for me, 3 nights in a row I've been awaken for some major issue going on either at work or at home so I have had zero sleep this week...however, I did receive my TIW list of events for F&W and the menus for the kiosks....yeah...I'm gonna be fat and happy by the end of the week but poor. I saw a lot of the events I want to go to like the kitchen memories and party for the senses...OMG so can't wait!!


 
I'm already down close to 10 lbs in preparation for this year's F&W. Even with all the walking in the parks, I still gained 8 lbs last year.

I know some folks that attended Emily Ellyn's Kitchen Memories last year, and loved it. I've done the Discovery of Cholcoate event, and thought it was well worth it. I also had tickets to the Swan/Dolphin Classic last year, but accidentally embalmed myself at CT/BigE's shindig and somehow missed that event 

Really curious to see the daily food/wine deminar schedule, but I heard that info may not be released until just before F&W reservations open.


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> I'm already down close to 10 lbs in preparation for this year's F&W. Even with all the walking in the parks, I still gained 8 lbs last year.
> 
> I know some folks that attended Emily Ellyn's Kitchen Memories last year, and loved it. I've done the Discovery of Cholcoate event, and thought it was well worth it. I also had tickets to the Swan/Dolphin Classic last year, but accidentally embalmed myself at CT/BigE's shindig and somehow missed that event
> 
> Really curious to see the daily food/wine deminar schedule, but I heard that info may not be released until just before F&W reservations open.



well I may not end up going to some of the high end events over the weekend since I will be with someone who really can't afford to spend that kind of cash...but I do intend on going to a few of the daily mixology and culinary demonstrations. I went to one of each last year and decided I needed to continue the trend....


----------



## amfie928

Wish I could attend ...last year was my first f&w but it was a hectic trip and only spent one day at Epcot. This year is an early September trip.


----------



## pookie10

nurse.darcy said:


> Well ya know. . .Middle of March is looking good for a meet. . .lol.  Lots of friends from past versions of the Singles thread will be there. . .plus some from this version.  Just sayin.



I was planning on a mid march trip with the kiddos, I would totally come!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Maybe it would keep people off the old thread if we posted here at least every day.  Someone should take charge.  I am 6 months away from my wedding and DC is less than 2 months.  I think we are both having issues with keeping this thread active.  DC?  Any comments on this?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Maybe it would keep people off the old thread if we posted here at least every day.  Someone should take charge.  I am 6 months away from my wedding and DC is less than 2 months.  I think we are both having issues with keeping this thread active.  DC?  Any comments on this?



Eh.....   I'm just surprised they didn't lock some of the old threads yet.


Either way,   the SSC has always gone thru slow periods,  be it a weekend or even a slow week or two.   That's nothing new at all.  I'm not too concerned about this thread dieing out....Although I'll freely admit i've been slacking on my advertising of this thread in the Singles Profiles thread.  anybody want to welcome the new people and invite them over here?


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> Maybe it would keep people off the old thread if we posted here at least every day.



Okie dokie...

I'll post today with a happy thought about 2013 F&W 

Looking forward to Brazil = Seared Scallop with Ragout of Tomatoes, Peppers, Hearts of Palm and Steamed Rice






 Nom Nom


----------



## pookie10

Going during F&W but not gonna eat anything really, im a picky eater, but i am going to love taking pictures of all the different foods


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Eh.....   I'm just surprised they didn't lock some of the old threads yet.
> 
> 
> Either way,   the SSC has always gone thru slow periods,  be it a weekend or even a slow week or two.   That's nothing new at all.  I'm not too concerned about this thread dieing out....Although I'll freely admit i've been slacking on my advertising of this thread in the Singles Profiles thread.  anybody want to welcome the new people and invite them over here?


Whatever, you guys just think you are too good for us now, with your fiances and weddings and children!! LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Going during F&W but not gonna eat anything really, im a picky eater, but i am going to love taking pictures of all the different foods



 I'm also a picky eater....  Thank got they have so many tasty beverages at F&W.  



pookie10 said:


> Whatever, you guys just think you are too good for us now, with your fiances and weddings and children!! LOL



Too good? for this group?   NEVER!   This group is my baby!    I'm so proud of what it's turned into,   and happy whenever new people join the family.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm also a picky eater....  Thank got they have so many tasty beverages at F&W.
> 
> 
> 
> Too good? for this group?   NEVER!   This group is my baby!    I'm so proud of what it's turned into,   and happy whenever new people join the family.



I am with you DC.  This group was started by you, nurtured by us and has become what it is today because there are so many fabulous people on it.  If my fiancee was on the dis, he would take over my role and I would be free to plan my wedding.  I work full time and have a lot of other commitments.  Planning and executing a wedding is difficult if one must perform those tasks without the assistance of "mom" because "mom" doesn't really need to be involved in the wedding plans of a 52 year old.  I got 6 months left to finish my planning (that means keeping the wedding classy and still come in under budget). After that, I can get back to the task of having a blast coming up with exciting dismeets for singles.  (Wait, did I ever do that?  It sounded so fun.)


----------



## Brocktoon

For the travellers during F&W, they've finally released the lower cost demo / seminar schedules. They're linked in the F&W stickie thread on the restaurant board. Nothing hugely exciting while I'm down but planning to book:

- Breckenridge Distillery - 10/25, 6PM
- Kouzzina Chefs w/ Cat Cora - 10/30, 3PM

On the fence but may book the vegetarian demo ??:
- Chris Jablonski, Biergarten - 10/28, 3PM

Besides the above demos, also planning on going with the 3D dessert party (W/ sweet seats) on the night of 10/25

Looks like Lasseter will probably be giving a seminar on 10/17. For folks who are down that week ... I'd reserve that seminar early


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> I'm also a picky eater....  Thank got they have so many tasty beverages at F&W.
> 
> Too good? for this group?   NEVER!   This group is my baby!    I'm so proud of what it's turned into,   and happy whenever new people join the family.



Good thing, I'm up to try some new drinks, we will be making our reservations in a little over a week!!! Yay


----------



## amfie928

Its been a rough week...thank God its Friday tomorrow...even though I have to work a double tomorrow ...and work Saturday ... and Sunday.... Hmm maybe I shouldn't be glad its Friday.?


----------



## MICKEY88

I get home from work tonight, open my mailbox and there is a wedding invitation. I open it and the inside envelope simply says "Pirate"   how freakin' cool is that


----------



## pookie10

MICKEY88 said:


> I get home from work tonight, open my mailbox and there is a wedding invitation. I open it and the inside envelope simply says "Pirate"   how freakin' cool is that



LoL...thats pretty cool!


----------



## pookie10

amfie928 said:


> Its been a rough week...thank God its Friday tomorrow...even though I have to work a double tomorrow ...and work Saturday ... and Sunday.... Hmm maybe I shouldn't be glad its Friday.?



yeah, too bad you couldnt just skip friday!


----------



## amfie928

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> I get home from work tonight, open my mailbox and there is a wedding invitation. I open it and the inside envelope simply says "Pirate"   how freakin' cool is that



That's fabulous!


----------



## amfie928

pookie10 said:
			
		

> yeah, too bad you couldnt just skip friday!



And it turns out I was a call in tonight and never called in! Whoops..I must really need that vacation in 31 days! I never miss a shift!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> I get home from work tonight, open my mailbox and there is a wedding invitation. I open it and the inside envelope simply says "Pirate"   how freakin' cool is that



 Mine said Diva!!! It was way awesome!


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> For the travellers during F&W, they've finally released the lower cost demo / seminar schedules. They're linked in the F&W stickie thread on the restaurant board. Nothing hugely exciting while I'm down but planning to book:
> 
> - Breckenridge Distillery - 10/25, 6PM
> - Kouzzina Chefs w/ Cat Cora - 10/30, 3PM
> 
> On the fence but may book the vegetarian demo ??:
> - Chris Jablonski, Biergarten - 10/28, 3PM
> 
> Besides the above demos, also planning on going with the 3D dessert party (W/ sweet seats) on the night of 10/25
> 
> Looks like Lasseter will probably be giving a seminar on 10/17. For folks who are down that week ... I'd reserve that seminar early




Ok, I did it!! I made my seminar reservations! I called at 8(ish) and I was on hold for 27 minutes, which I knew was gonna happen and I stayed on line and made 5 reservations 
Next Tueday may be dangerous....


----------



## pookie10

NJDiva said:


> Mine said Diva!!! It was way awesome!



Hey where's mine? Lol


----------



## DCTooTall

amfie928 said:


> Its been a rough week...thank God its Friday tomorrow...even though I have to work a double tomorrow ...and work Saturday ... and Sunday.... Hmm maybe I shouldn't be glad its Friday.?



ugh.. that stinks...



MICKEY88 said:


> I get home from work tonight, open my mailbox and there is a wedding invitation. I open it and the inside envelope simply says "Pirate"   how freakin' cool is that





NJDiva said:


> Mine said Diva!!! It was way awesome!





Well Wedding invites ARE supposed to be addressed to a person's proper title,   right?   



amfie928 said:


> And it turns out I was a call in tonight and never called in! Whoops..I must really need that vacation in 31 days! I never miss a shift!



Oh that sucks!  



pookie10 said:


> Hey where's mine? Lol



Um......   Did you ever give us an address?


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> ugh.. that stinks...
> 
> 
> 
> Well Wedding invites ARE supposed to be addressed to a person's proper title,   right?
> 
> Oh that sucks!
> 
> Um......   Did you ever give us an address?



I would show up, y'all would be like who the heck is that lol!!


----------



## amfie928

*sigh* some days its harder than others to be 'magical' at work.... so tonight its a "Harry Potter" evening!


----------



## bettyann29

It's been a rough week here already and it's just Monday!! Lol!


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> I would show up, y'all would be like who the heck is that lol!!







bettyann29 said:


> It's been a rough week here already and it's just Monday!! Lol!



I hear ya.   Gus has not been a happy camper this weekend for some reason....


 And at work I've got a BUNCH of crap I gotta get done ASAP.


----------



## DefLepard

bettyann29 said:


> It's been a rough week here already and it's just Monday!! Lol!



I hear ya, mine started a little rough on Friday afternoon with a phone call, took care of a few things (stressed) Monday morning (stressed) , got another call around 3pm everything is cool


----------



## goofyfigment

bettyann29 said:
			
		

> It's been a rough week here already and it's just Monday!! Lol!



Its gonna be a LONG week!


----------



## Hedobaby

Hiya All!  

I heard a rumor there is a meet up late October?  Was wondering if myself and my friend could join in?  When/where? 

We are nipping over from England for 10 days on Oct 25th


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hedobaby said:
			
		

> Hiya All!
> 
> I heard a rumor there is a meet up late October?  Was wondering if myself and my friend could join in?  When/where?
> 
> We are nipping over from England for 10 days on Oct 25th



Haha. Your in luck. that is the day of the Official meet. However. Most people will be there throughout the month end


----------



## DCTooTall

Hedobaby said:


> Hiya All!
> 
> I heard a rumor there is a meet up late October?  Was wondering if myself and my friend could join in?  When/where?
> 
> We are nipping over from England for 10 days on Oct 25th



Of course you could join in.  We are still working out the details,  but it's scheduled for th weekend you arrive. 

  If you want to officially be added to the list,  all you have to do it ask and I'll get your name added.   I usually try and keep the first post of this thread updated with all details once they become available.    Usually a week or 2 before the meet the organizer will send out a PM on the board to everyone with more details and contact information to help everyone find each other once there.  (Funny thing...Walt Disney World is a big place and our groups surprisingly isn't the only ones who decide to visit.   Imagine that!    )


----------



## amfie928

bettyann29 said:
			
		

> It's been a rough week here already and it's just Monday!! Lol!



Some weeks are worse than others that's for sure!


----------



## bettyann29

I thought the day couldn't get worse.. But it turned out to be a crapper. Headed to the gym to work it off an start fresh tomorrow..


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> I hear ya.   Gus has not been a happy camper this weekend for some reason....
> 
> 
> And at work I've got a BUNCH of crap I gotta get done ASAP.



I am known as the baby whisperer....Need a sitter???? I'm licensed!


----------



## pookie10

goofyfigment said:


> Its gonna be a LONG week!



Right?? OMG its gonna drag and drag and drag!


----------



## Brocktoon

NJDiva said:


> Ok, I did it!! I made my seminar reservations! I called at 8(ish) and I was on hold for 27 minutes, which I knew was gonna happen and I stayed on line and made 5 reservations
> Next Tueday may be dangerous....


 
This morning was a nightmare with the F&W bookings going live for all. I've booked events for the past 7 years, and I've never delt with such a screwed up IT system as what was encountered today. Even the CMs on the phone said the updated system is a mess. It's going to be a meltdown when Fast Pass+, magic bands, and DME website are linked/launched for all visitors.

At least I was able to get the 2 events I wanted. For Friday 10/25 I got the Distillery Mixology seminar at 6 PM, and then I get to head over to the 3D Dessert party right afterwards for Sweet Seats to indulge in more feasting and drinking that night.


----------



## Hedobaby

DCTooTall said:


> Of course you could join in.  We are still working out the details,  but it's scheduled for th weekend you arrive.
> 
> If you want to officially be added to the list,  all you have to do it ask and I'll get your name added.   I usually try and keep the first post of this thread updated with all details once they become available.    Usually a week or 2 before the meet the organizer will send out a PM on the board to everyone with more details and contact information to help everyone find each other once there.  (Funny thing...Walt Disney World is a big place and our groups surprisingly isn't the only ones who decide to visit.   Imagine that!    )



Giggles!

Yes sounds like a lot of fun!  I am Sarah!  Nice to meet you!  I am coming with my friend Sue and we are each bringing our kids.. but her daughter is 16 and old enough to look after my son who is 6, so we can have a bit of grown up time to enjoy the booze!


----------



## DCTooTall

bettyann29 said:


> I thought the day couldn't get worse.. But it turned out to be a crapper. Headed to the gym to work it off an start fresh tomorrow..



  One thing I learned years ago...  NEVER say "it can't get any worse".   Someone has a really mean sense of humor and somehow ALWAYS finds a way to make it worse when I say that.



pookie10 said:


> I am known as the baby whisperer....Need a sitter???? I'm licensed!



 The Fiance' was a Nanny prior to my stealing her away....

   ....BUT....  Don't tempt us with babysitting offers.  You never know when we might end deciding to take you up on the offers.   



Hedobaby said:


> Giggles!
> 
> Yes sounds like a lot of fun!  I am Sarah!  Nice to meet you!  I am coming with my friend Sue and we are each bringing our kids.. but her daughter is 16 and old enough to look after my son who is 6, so we can have a bit of grown up time to enjoy the booze!



  I'll get you added to the list.


----------



## jewels1916

Hi everyone! I'm not so much new to the boards but I haven't posted in a while (and never on this thread) but it seems like y'all are all having fun so I wanted to jump in and say hi! 

Courtney


----------



## DCTooTall

jewels1916 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm not so much new to the boards but I haven't posted in a while (and never on this thread) but it seems like y'all are all having fun so I wanted to jump in and say hi!
> 
> Courtney



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair,  order up a drink,  and join in the fun!  We always love it when new people join us.


----------



## Hedobaby

DCTooTall said:


> I'll get you added to the list.



Thanks,  our dates are oct 25th until November 4th


----------



## jewels1916

So where's the bartender? ;-)


----------



## DCTooTall

jewels1916 said:


> So where's the bartender? ;-)



Good question...  Anybody know his current status?


   Either way...  The bar is open even if the bartender isn't around.  We also have a few people around here who enjoy mixing up drinks for our new members.


----------



## bettyann29

After the last 2 days, I could use a double!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I could use a stiff drink, but can't -- liver issues right now and I don't need any problems before my next trip down to visit the Fantasy.

Anyone here going to be down in WDW for Christmas, 12/22-12/28?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Good question...  Anybody know his current status?
> 
> 
> Either way...  The bar is open even if the bartender isn't around.  We also have a few people around here who enjoy mixing up drinks for our new members.



the bartender recently moved..again.. he just started a new job monday and worked 2 9 hour days in a row, he's hurting but will survive. he is living in the middle of no where  and they want a fortune to start internet service so it might be a little while 'till we see him again

in the mean time, welcome to all the new people


----------



## bettyann29

Donald_Quackers said:


> I could use a stiff drink, but can't -- liver issues right now and I don't need any problems before my next trip down to visit the Fantasy.
> 
> Anyone here going to be down in WDW for Christmas, 12/22-12/28?



Not me, but that would be an awesome time to go!! I went during December once and loved it!


----------



## Hedobaby

I am dreaming about having a drink during F & W and just chilling for eat to the beat!  Some really great acts on when we are there!


----------



## jewels1916

Donald_Quackers said:


> I could use a stiff drink, but can't -- liver issues right now and I don't need any problems before my next trip down to visit the Fantasy.
> 
> Anyone here going to be down in WDW for Christmas, 12/22-12/28?



My next trip looks like it's going to be December of 2014 (so far away!!!) but I love Disney at Christmastime - it's extra magical!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the bartender recently moved..again.. he just started a new job monday and worked 2 9 hour days in a row, he's hurting but will survive. he is living in the middle of no where  and they want a fortune to start internet service so it might be a little while 'till we see him again
> 
> in the mean time, welcome to all the new people



ouch...

  At least he's still surviving.


----------



## pookie10

Yeah moving sucks! I am finally about done unpacking!!  Yay for me!! I am taking a trip to Pennsylvania on Tuesday, stoked for that!! Everyone seems to be in Pennsylvania(or florida) but me lol.....


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Yeah moving sucks! I am finally about done unpacking!!  Yay for me!! I am taking a trip to Pennsylvania on Tuesday, stoked for that!! Everyone seems to be in Pennsylvania(or florida) but me lol.....



Hope you have a safe trip!   This state can be interesting....   (and it's a BIG one)


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Hope you have a safe trip!   This state can be interesting....   (and it's a BIG one)



Interesting that's an understatement


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> Interesting that's an understatement



Don't want to scare her away before she even boards the plane.   She'll see soon enough.

....and honestly... depending where in the state she is going,  it will change how obvious the "interesting" parts are going to be.


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Don't want to scare her away before she even boards the plane.   She'll see soon enough.
> 
> ....and honestly... depending where in the state she is going,  it will change how obvious the "interesting" parts are going to be.



I'm in NEPA and let me tell you, interesting so isn't the exact adjective to use to describe this area!


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> I'm in NEPA and let me tell you, interesting so isn't the exact adjective to use to describe this area!



Again...  trying not to scare her away.


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Again...  trying not to scare her away.



Ok, ok.  Its a lovely place with nice normal people. Its just like the old black and white TV shows.  Lol


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> Ok, ok.  Its a lovely place with nice normal people. Its just like the old black and white TV shows.  Lol



You know....   Other than the prince's and Pirates in Central PA.... and a few other SSC characters are here.


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> You know....   Other than the prince's and Pirates in Central PA.... and a few other SSC characters are here.



Well every town has their own "special people" lol

The office said it best... ain't no party like a Scranton party because a Scranton party Dont stop!!!  That motto seems to be lived daily here. Growing up if you walked around my block you passed 4 bars lol


----------



## bettyann29

We do have plenty of "special" people here in Texas..


----------



## amfie928

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Hope you have a safe trip!   This state can be interesting....   (and it's a BIG one)



They should give out a hat when you drive the turnpike from Ohio to Philly with something like "I survived the Penna Pike on it" Done that a few times!! Holy cow is that one BORING stretch of road!!


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> They should give out a hat when you drive the turnpike from Ohio to Philly with something like "I survived the Penna Pike on it" Done that a few times!! Holy cow is that one BORING stretch of road!!



You should try driving interstate 80 from Bloomsburg to Ohio if you want to see a boring stretch of road


----------



## amfie928

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> You should try driving interstate 80 from Bloomsburg to Ohio if you want to see a boring stretch of road



Did that on my way to Shrewsbury, NJ. Man you have one big *** state!


----------



## goofyfigment

amfie928 said:
			
		

> Did that on my way to Shrewsbury, NJ. Man you have one big *** state!



That we do lol


----------



## DIS_MERI

Did anyone happen to catch the new "docu-comedy" Porter Ridge last night?  I'm afraid to watch it because it is filmed in the county I grew up in....I don't think I personally know anyone on it, but who knows.  My BFF's cousin lives 1/2 mile from the junk yard it apparently centers around....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Glad somebody knows the whereabouts of the bartender and his wife.  Last I knew they were living in a tent in a friend's back yard.

Hopefully they have moved forward from that little hiccup.


----------



## MICKEY88

the BArtender and I talk daily...
they have moved forward, have a nice apartment and are going to be fine


----------



## pookie10

goofyfigment said:


> Interesting that's an understatement



Well, its going to be VERY interesting for me!! And you know why Goofy Figment!! Wink Wink LOL


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Again...  trying not to scare her away.



My company during this trip will be my entertainment, and we are going to see blackfish, i cannot wait..and a lord of the rings and game of thrones marathon...yup...sounds PERFECT!! And booking our Disney trip!


----------



## pookie10

amfie928 said:


> They should give out a hat when you drive the turnpike from Ohio to Philly with something like "I survived the Penna Pike on it" Done that a few times!! Holy cow is that one BORING stretch of road!!



I dont want to hear it, until you guys drive through just about any part of colorado, thats not near the mountains....its just flat....and flat...and corn and cows and corn and cows and some corn, then some cows


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> I dont want to hear it, until you guys drive through just about any part of colorado, thats not near the mountains....its just flat....and flat...and corn and cows and corn and cows and some corn, then some cows



You just described most of pa just throw in some horses and Amish people


----------



## pookie10

goofyfigment said:


> You just described most of pa just throw in some horses and Amish people



no horses and amish people here, just slaughterhouses and feedlots...


----------



## MICKEY88

pookie10 said:


> no horses and amish people here, just slaughterhouses and feedlots...



we have those too


----------



## MICKEY88

pookie10 said:


> Yeah moving sucks! I am finally about done unpacking!!  Yay for me!! I am taking a trip to Pennsylvania on Tuesday, stoked for that!! Everyone seems to be in Pennsylvania(or florida) but me lol.....



where in PA ?


----------



## pookie10

the north eastern area....


----------



## Hedobaby

Funny you have just described where I live in England.  Cows and fields and more cows!  Thank goodness we have a beach or I would go completely insane!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

pookie10 said:


> I dont want to hear it, until you guys drive through just about any part of colorado, thats not near the mountains....its just flat....and flat...and corn and cows and corn and cows and some corn, then some cows



You also just described about 70% of Illinois.


----------



## MICKEY88

pookie10 said:


> the north eastern area....



well that certainly narrows it down   LOL


----------



## taramoz

Hi guys!  So tomorrow I am surprising DD9 with an end of summer long weekend at Disneyland!  So excited, cannot believe I have been able to keep it a secret.  I haven't been to DL for awhile, really looking forward to it!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hi guys!  So tomorrow I am surprising DD9 with an end of summer long weekend at Disneyland!  So excited, cannot believe I have been able to keep it a secret.  I haven't been to DL for awhile, really looking forward to it!



you are an awesome Mom


----------



## jewels1916

taramoz said:


> Hi guys!  So tomorrow I am surprising DD9 with an end of summer long weekend at Disneyland!  So excited, cannot believe I have been able to keep it a secret.  I haven't been to DL for awhile, really looking forward to it!



DD is a lucky girl to have such a great momma! Y'all have fun!


----------



## bettyann29

taramoz said:


> Hi guys!  So tomorrow I am surprising DD9 with an end of summer long weekend at Disneyland!  So excited, cannot believe I have been able to keep it a secret.  I haven't been to DL for awhile, really looking forward to it!



How fun!! Have a good time!


----------



## pookie10

taramoz said:


> Hi guys!  So tomorrow I am surprising DD9 with an end of summer long weekend at Disneyland!  So excited, cannot believe I have been able to keep it a secret.  I haven't been to DL for awhile, really looking forward to it!


my original goal was to make my last trip with the kids a surprise, that lasted about 10 mins lol


----------



## taramoz

pookie10 said:


> my original goal was to make my last trip with the kids a surprise, that lasted about 10 mins lol



hanks everyone!  I never have been able to keep it a surprise before, thinkI did it this time.  Do not intend to tell her until we get to the airport, so excited!  She is dieing for a trip (she is a bit Disney spoiled)!


----------



## ahoff

And you are still going in October also!  I have to wait until January, seems so far away.

Have a good trip!


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> And you are still going in October also!  I have to wait until January, seems so far away.
> 
> Have a good trip!



Oh yes, October WDW is already booked and paid for!  Don't cancel my room!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> Well every town has their own "special people" lol
> 
> The office said it best... ain't no party like a Scranton party because a Scranton party Dont stop!!!  That motto seems to be lived daily here. Growing up if you walked around my block you passed 4 bars lol



 Been to Scranton before....   Definitely don't doubt it. 

    (I've had to make a few trips up there over the years for work)



amfie928 said:


> They should give out a hat when you drive the turnpike from Ohio to Philly with something like "I survived the Penna Pike on it" Done that a few times!! Holy cow is that one BORING stretch of road!!





  If you think that is boring,    Try driving 95 to Disney.  At least you have mountains most of the trip on the turnpike to make things at least a little interesting.



amfie928 said:


> Did that on my way to Shrewsbury, NJ. Man you have one big *** state!



  I think we need the large space to keep the Penguin and Flyers fans from killing each other.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Did anyone happen to catch the new "docu-comedy" Porter Ridge last night?  I'm afraid to watch it because it is filmed in the county I grew up in....I don't think I personally know anyone on it, but who knows.  My BFF's cousin lives 1/2 mile from the junk yard it apparently centers around....



  Nope...  don't watch a lot of TV anymore.   

   We did end up seeing the movie EPIC last night during dinner.   It wasn't bad.



pookie10 said:


> Well, its going to be VERY interesting for me!! And you know why Goofy Figment!! Wink Wink LOL



 





pookie10 said:


> My company during this trip will be my entertainment, and we are going to see blackfish, i cannot wait..and a lord of the rings and game of thrones marathon...yup...sounds PERFECT!! And booking our Disney trip!



  See if you can also swing by Knoebels since you are up that way.  



pookie10 said:


> I dont want to hear it, until you guys drive through just about any part of colorado, thats not near the mountains....its just flat....and flat...and corn and cows and corn and cows and some corn, then some cows



As others said...  you pretty much described Pennsylvania.   



taramoz said:


> Hi guys!  So tomorrow I am surprising DD9 with an end of summer long weekend at Disneyland!  So excited, cannot believe I have been able to keep it a secret.  I haven't been to DL for awhile, really looking forward to it!



  I'm jealous!   I've never been to DL and SOOOooooooo want to go.



MICKEY88 said:


> you are an awesome Mom







taramoz said:


> hanks everyone!  I never have been able to keep it a surprise before, thinkI did it this time.  Do not intend to tell her until we get to the airport, so excited!  She is dieing for a trip (she is a bit Disney spoiled)!



  Make sure you let us know how it goes.


----------



## jewels1916

pookie10 said:


> I dont want to hear it, until you guys drive through just about any part of colorado, thats not near the mountains....its just flat....and flat...and corn and cows and corn and cows and some corn, then some cows



Hey this is the drive from Dallas to northern Oklahoma - cows and grass. Unless it's summer and then it's the scorched dead stuff that used to be grass. And a few cows.


----------



## goofyfigment

At least my drive this weekend will be a combination of mountains and cows lol


----------



## MICKEY88

goofyfigment said:


> The office said it best... ain't no party like a Scranton party because a Scranton party Dont stop!!!  That motto seems to be lived daily here. Growing up if you walked around my block you passed 4 bars lol



that's not just a scranton thing, it's a PA coal region thing


----------



## goofyfigment

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> that's not just a scranton thing, it's a PA coal region thing



Ok so basically we all are a bunch of lushes lol


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> Ok so basically we all are a bunch of lushes lol



Well,   This IS the first state I've ever lived in where the state tells you that you must either buy an entire case of beer,   or just go to a bar and order some beer "to go".


----------



## pookie10

goofyfigment said:


> At least my drive this weekend will be a combination of mountains and cows lol


 Hey thats something!!


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Well,   This IS the first state I've ever lived in where the state tells you that you must either buy an entire case of beer,   or just go to a bar and order some beer "to go".



At least we have that silly law where you can't buy beer and gas at the same place


----------



## goofyfigment

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Hey thats something!!



It will all be worth it, after I get my daughter situated I'm meeting my mom and a couple friends in new Orleans, Bourbon street here I come! Lol


----------



## DCTooTall

goofyfigment said:


> At least we have that silly law where you can't buy beer and gas at the same place



That's pretty much the law I'm referring to.

  In PA you can either be a Beer Distributor which can sell beer by the case...


  Or you can be a bar and/or restaurant that is allowed to sell a "max" of 196oz to a person (at a time).

We are starting to see the occasional grocery store which sells beer,   but they are all using a restaurant license that allows them to sell to-go beer.


----------



## amfie928

taramoz said:


> Hi guys!  So tomorrow I am surprising DD9 with an end of summer long weekend at Disneyland!  So excited, cannot believe I have been able to keep it a secret.  I haven't been to DL for awhile, really looking forward to it!



Have a great time!  I'm so jealous....I've never been to DL!


----------



## amfie928

DCTooTall said:


> If you think that is boring,    Try driving 95 to Disney.  At least you have mountains most of the trip on the turnpike to make things at least a little interesting.



Did that a few years ago when my Mom moved down to Tampa.  Yikes!

One of my favorite travel/life commentary authors is Bill Bryson.  In one of his books (I think it was "I'm a Stranger Here Myself") he describes taking road trips with his family when he was a kid growing up in Iowa back in the 50's.  He talked about how you'd drive along and there would be a sign saying something like "atomic rock!  Only 100 miles!" and then another sign "Atomic Rock!  See it Glow!  Only 75 miles!"  Now you don't even have that to entertain you!

Once, I got off the Penna Pike in Breezewood - thinking it would be "something"...imagine my surprise!


----------



## DCTooTall

amfie928 said:


> Did that a few years ago when my Mom moved down to Tampa.  Yikes!
> 
> One of my favorite travel/life commentary authors is Bill Bryson.  In one of his books (I think it was "I'm a Stranger Here Myself") he describes taking road trips with his family when he was a kid growing up in Iowa back in the 50's.  He talked about how you'd drive along and there would be a sign saying something like "atomic rock!  Only 100 miles!" and then another sign "Atomic Rock!  See it Glow!  Only 75 miles!"  Now you don't even have that to entertain you!
> 
> Once, I got off the Penna Pike in Breezewood - thinking it would be "something"...imagine my surprise!



Why do you think South of the Border is still so popular?


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> That's pretty much the law I'm referring to.
> 
> In PA you can either be a Beer Distributor which can sell beer by the case...
> 
> Or you can be a bar and/or restaurant that is allowed to sell a "max" of 196oz to a person (at a time).
> 
> We are starting to see the occasional grocery store which sells beer,   but they are all using a restaurant license that allows them to sell to-go beer.



Hated that when I used to bartend I could only sell 2 six packs at a time.


----------



## pookie10

goofyfigment said:


> Hated that when I used to bartend I could only sell 2 six packs at a time.



In colorado you can drink/buy beer and marijuana.....lol...we just have it all i suppose


----------



## MICKEY88

goofyfigment said:


> Ok so basically we all are a bunch of lushes lol



you might be a lush
I'm a Pyrate  drinking rum is mandatory


----------



## goofyfigment

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> you might be a lush
> I'm a Pyrate  drinking rum is mandatory



Hmmm where or where did my pyrate flag go lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

jewels1916 said:


> So where's the bartender? ;-)





DCTooTall said:


> Good question...  Anybody know his current status?
> 
> 
> Either way...  The bar is open even if the bartender isn't around.  We also have a few people around here who enjoy mixing up drinks for our new members.





MICKEY88 said:


> the bartender recently moved..again.. he just started a new job monday and worked 2 9 hour days in a row, he's hurting but will survive. he is living in the middle of no where  and they want a fortune to start internet service so it might be a little while 'till we see him again
> 
> in the mean time, welcome to all the new people





DCTooTall said:


> ouch...
> 
> At least he's still surviving.



My bartender senses were tingling! lol. *passes out a round of Long Islands and a bottle of rum for the pyrate* Welcome to all the newbies! I am your friendly neighborhood bartender/gypsy. lmao. Those that have known me for awhile know I move around. A LOT.  I'm hoping to settle down somewhere soon though. Who knows where it'll be though.  

 As the Pyrate put so well we did get an apartment after a few weeks of being homeless(long story that I'd rather not get into in public) and I've finally found a job after over a month of looking. Sadly, it only lasts until January. I am alive and well here in the middle of nowhere in Eastern Idaho somewhere. Not exactly sure where but there's mountains, trees, and cattle. LOTS of cattle.  And the occasional drunk lady riding a horse through town and no, that is not a joke. 

I'm sucking up my 3G bandwidth to check in so I'm gonna make it short. The internet company wants a LOT of money to get internet started sooooo I won't have any until sometime next month. I may be able to check in every now and again when I stea....errr permanently borrow wifi bandwidth from somewhere. 

DC-I am still alive and well. You could always have your DF check up on me ya know. Not like she isn't on my FB page.  

Anyways, that's it from me for now. Gotta get off here before I suck up all my data for the month  Help yourselves to the bar folks and again, welcome to all the newbies! 

-B


----------



## KimmyAnne

DCTooTall said:


> That's pretty much the law I'm referring to.
> 
> In PA you can either be a Beer Distributor which can sell beer by the case...
> 
> 
> Or you can be a bar and/or restaurant that is allowed to sell a "max" of 196oz to a person (at a time).
> 
> We are starting to see the occasional grocery store which sells beer,   but they are all using a restaurant license that allows them to sell to-go beer.



First time posting in this thread (Hi all!) but just had to chime in about stupid PA liquor laws LOL.  Sunday I had to make a quick jaunt over the state line because I got home late and realized I needed supplies for White Russians & the state stores were already closed.  Boo.

Visitors to the area are always perplexed when I try to explain that you have to go to 2 different types of stores if you're looking to purchase both beer and liquor LOL.

Silly laws.


----------



## goofyfigment

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> First time posting in this thread (Hi all!) but just had to chime in about stupid PA liquor laws LOL.  Sunday I had to make a quick jaunt over the state line because I got home late and realized I needed supplies for White Russians & the state stores were already closed.  Boo.
> 
> Visitors to the area are always perplexed when I try to explain that you have to go to 2 different types of stores if you're looking to purchase both beer and liquor LOL.
> 
> Silly laws.



Most liquor stores are closed all day on Sundays. Certain ones were given permission but not all, gotta love state stores.


----------



## KimmyAnne

goofyfigment said:


> Most liquor stores are closed all day on Sundays. Certain ones were given permission but not all, gotta love state stores.



I guess my town is lucky then.  Ours is open on Sundays (but only till 5).  Phew!!   LOL.


----------



## goofyfigment

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> I guess my town is lucky then.  Ours is open on Sundays (but only till 5).  Phew!!   LOL.



Scranton is the "big" city near me and they don't have a liquor store open on Sundays you have to go to Clarks summit which is a nearby town


----------



## Brocktoon

Although I live in PA, I've been blessed to live near a great craft beer store. Since they also see hoagies and cheese steaks, they're able to sell six packs to go and even mix/match bottles to build your own 6 or 12 pack. They're also open 365 days a year til midnight.




taramoz said:


> Hi guys! So tomorrow I am surprising DD9 with an end of summer long weekend at Disneyland! So excited, cannot believe I have been able to keep it a secret. I haven't been to DL for awhile, really looking forward to it!


 
Carsland at night is amazing!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So, I know I said I would take over the planning duties for the meet in October. But it looks like I MIGHT have to back out. I know I posted a few months ago about me dislocation my knew. Well, since then I have had it dislocated 4 times. Twice for no reason at all. I am going to see a specialist on Wednesday to see about surgery since he thinks I might have torn something. If I need surgery, I probably wont' be coming to the meet let alone plan it. 

Right now it's all up in the air, but I wanted to give a heads up


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, I know I said I would take over the planning duties for the meet in October. But it looks like I MIGHT have to back out. I know I posted a few months ago about me dislocation my knew. Well, since then I have had it dislocated 4 times. Twice for no reason at all. I am going to see a specialist on Wednesday to see about surgery since he thinks I might have torn something. If I need surgery, I probably wont' be coming to the meet let alone plan it.
> 
> Right now it's all up in the air, but I wanted to give a heads up


 
It would be a shame if you can't make it.  But, the knee should definately be the #1 priority ... don't want something like that to keep getting worse over time.


----------



## KimmyAnne

goofyfigment said:


> Scranton is the "big" city near me and they don't have a liquor store open on Sundays you have to go to Clarks summit which is a nearby town



Wow, our town is much much smaller than Scranton (at least population wise) and we get an open on Sunday State Store??  LOL, I guess market research showed that my area has a bunch of lushes & alcoholics to warrant that, maybe?


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, I know I said I would take over the planning duties for the meet in October. But it looks like I MIGHT have to back out. I know I posted a few months ago about me dislocation my knew. Well, since then I have had it dislocated 4 times. Twice for no reason at all. I am going to see a specialist on Wednesday to see about surgery since he thinks I might have torn something. If I need surgery, I probably wont' be coming to the meet let alone plan it.
> 
> Right now it's all up in the air, but I wanted to give a heads up



Aww thats a shame! Hopefully they figure out your knee problem though! Glad you are finally seeing a doctor!


----------



## goofyfigment

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> Wow, our town is much much smaller than Scranton (at least population wise) and we get an open on Sunday State Store??  LOL, I guess market research showed that my area has a bunch of lushes & alcoholics to warrant that, maybe?



We must be bigger beer drinkers lol


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> So, I know I said I would take over the planning duties for the meet in October. But it looks like I MIGHT have to back out. I know I posted a few months ago about me dislocation my knew. Well, since then I have had it dislocated 4 times. Twice for no reason at all. I am going to see a specialist on Wednesday to see about surgery since he thinks I might have torn something. If I need surgery, I probably wont' be coming to the meet let alone plan it.
> 
> Right now it's all up in the air, but I wanted to give a heads up



Hope all turns out well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, I know I said I would take over the planning duties for the meet in October. But it looks like I MIGHT have to back out. I know I posted a few months ago about me dislocation my knew. Well, since then I have had it dislocated 4 times. Twice for no reason at all. I am going to see a specialist on Wednesday to see about surgery since he thinks I might have torn something. If I need surgery, I probably wont' be coming to the meet let alone plan it.
> 
> Right now it's all up in the air, but I wanted to give a heads up



Josh, I will renew my planning duties but I haven't been keeping up and need to know the dates that we decided upon.  Get your knee fixed.  We got this.  Hugs and love you.  Take care my friend. We have your back. . .hugs.


----------



## Hedobaby

Sounds painful.  Hope your knee is on the mend!  I am looking forward to meeting up in October.  I just hope we get thru customs quickly at the airport on the 25th and we are not too jet lagged to get there!


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> In colorado you can drink/buy beer and marijuana.....lol...we just have it all i suppose



 "Ain't no Party like a Colorado Party!"





bluedevilinaz said:


> My bartender senses were tingling! lol. *passes out a round of Long Islands and a bottle of rum for the pyrate* Welcome to all the newbies! I am your friendly neighborhood bartender/gypsy. lmao. Those that have known me for awhile know I move around. A LOT.  I'm hoping to settle down somewhere soon though. Who knows where it'll be though.
> 
> As the Pyrate put so well we did get an apartment after a few weeks of being homeless(long story that I'd rather not get into in public) and I've finally found a job after over a month of looking. Sadly, it only lasts until January. I am alive and well here in the middle of nowhere in Eastern Idaho somewhere. Not exactly sure where but there's mountains, trees, and cattle. LOTS of cattle.  And the occasional drunk lady riding a horse through town and no, that is not a joke.
> 
> I'm sucking up my 3G bandwidth to check in so I'm gonna make it short. The internet company wants a LOT of money to get internet started sooooo I won't have any until sometime next month. I may be able to check in every now and again when I stea....errr permanently borrow wifi bandwidth from somewhere.
> 
> DC-I am still alive and well. You could always have your DF check up on me ya know. Not like she isn't on my FB page.
> 
> Anyways, that's it from me for now. Gotta get off here before I suck up all my data for the month  Help yourselves to the bar folks and again, welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> -B



Glad to hear you are doing well.  

  And my DF has enough on her plate right now with trying to get this wedding off without a hitch.  I'm not about to ask her to add something else to her to-do list.

   (and things just keep getting more complicated with the wedding plans.   My brother may be backing out of attending (and best man duties) now,  and my best friend from Atlanta has said they won't be able to make it either.   ugh)





KimmyAnne said:


> First time posting in this thread (Hi all!) but just had to chime in about stupid PA liquor laws LOL.  Sunday I had to make a quick jaunt over the state line because I got home late and realized I needed supplies for White Russians & the state stores were already closed.  Boo.
> 
> Visitors to the area are always perplexed when I try to explain that you have to go to 2 different types of stores if you're looking to purchase both beer and liquor LOL.
> 
> Silly laws.



 to the group!  We always love having new people join in the fun around here.


I'm personally loving it now that i've found a strip mall nearby that has both a beer distributor and the wine&spirits store only a few doors down from each other.   it makes it a lot easier to get the supplies.  



goofyfigment said:


> Most liquor stores are closed all day on Sundays. Certain ones were given permission but not all, gotta love state stores.



 I've got at least 2 or 3 of those "open sunday" stores here in York.....that I know of.



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So, I know I said I would take over the planning duties for the meet in October. But it looks like I MIGHT have to back out. I know I posted a few months ago about me dislocation my knew. Well, since then I have had it dislocated 4 times. Twice for no reason at all. I am going to see a specialist on Wednesday to see about surgery since he thinks I might have torn something. If I need surgery, I probably wont' be coming to the meet let alone plan it.
> 
> Right now it's all up in the air, but I wanted to give a heads up



  Wait.... does that mean we don't get to abuse a GAC at the meet?!!?    


Hope things go well and they get things straightened out for you.



nurse.darcy said:


> Josh, I will renew my planning duties but I haven't been keeping up and need to know the dates that we decided upon.  Get your knee fixed.  We got this.  Hugs and love you.  Take care my friend. We have your back. . .hugs.



Thanks for the offer.    All details as set now are on the first post if you want to refresh your memory.


  Anybody else interested in taking over planning duties in case Josh has to back out,  and Darcy's wedding planning gets crazy again?   It never hurts to have another person ready to assist....




Hedobaby said:


> Sounds painful.  Hope your knee is on the mend!  I am looking forward to meeting up in October.  I just hope we get thru customs quickly at the airport on the 25th and we are not too jet lagged to get there!



  Don't worry,  even if you don't make it in time on the 25th to spend the day with us,   most of us will still be the area for a couple days.  I'm sure you would still be able to meet with and hang out with some of the group during your vacation if you want too.


----------



## taramoz

Can I just say that I LOVED Disneyland?  There was so much to do, all right there, perfect for my long weekend trip, but in truth I could have stayed longer, there was so much more to do that I didn't get to.  I had a blast, wish I was still there, but I am home and back to life now!  Forth grade for my little one starts tomorrow!  YIKES!!!


----------



## pookie10

taramoz said:


> Can I just say that I LOVED Disneyland?  There was so much to do, all right there, perfect for my long weekend trip, but in truth I could have stayed longer, there was so much more to do that I didn't get to.  I had a blast, wish I was still there, but I am home and back to life now!  Forth grade for my little one starts tomorrow!  YIKES!!!



My little one started middle school!!!! Eeekkk


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Can I just say that I LOVED Disneyland?  There was so much to do, all right there, perfect for my long weekend trip, but in truth I could have stayed longer, there was so much more to do that I didn't get to.  I had a blast, wish I was still there, but I am home and back to life now!  Forth grade for my little one starts tomorrow!  YIKES!!!



Glad you had a safe and fun trip!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> "Ain't no Party like a Colorado Party!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing well.
> 
> And my DF has enough on her plate right now with trying to get this wedding off without a hitch.  I'm not about to ask her to add something else to her to-do list.
> 
> (and things just keep getting more complicated with the wedding plans.   My brother may be backing out of attending (and best man duties) now,  and my best friend from Atlanta has said they won't be able to make it either.   ugh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the group!  We always love having new people join in the fun around here.
> 
> 
> I'm personally loving it now that i've found a strip mall nearby that has both a beer distributor and the wine&spirits store only a few doors down from each other.   it makes it a lot easier to get the supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got at least 2 or 3 of those "open sunday" stores here in York.....that I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... does that mean we don't get to abuse a GAC at the meet?!!?
> 
> 
> Hope things go well and they get things straightened out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer.    All details as set now are on the first post if you want to refresh your memory.
> 
> 
> Anybody else interested in taking over planning duties in case Josh has to back out,  and Darcy's wedding planning gets crazy again?   It never hurts to have another person ready to assist....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry,  even if you don't make it in time on the 25th to spend the day with us,   most of us will still be the area for a couple days.  I'm sure you would still be able to meet with and hang out with some of the group during your vacation if you want too.



I am good.  We sort of have it all figured out. . .I keep suggesting elopement but that keeps getting met with wierd faces and sideways glances. . .really? j If you all don't get an invite its not because I don't love you its because he has family to invite.  I need to keep numbers down.  Damn, he has family to invite. . .can we elope?


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> I am good.  We sort of have it all figured out. . .I keep suggesting elopement but that keeps getting met with wierd faces and sideways glances. . .really? j If you all don't get an invite its not because I don't love you its because he has family to invite.  I need to keep numbers down.  Damn, he has family to invite. . .can we elope?



if you elope, more of us might show up! it would just be one big party after that....just puttin' it out there....


----------



## PoohLover78

Hey everyone, I was told I could check in here cause apparently I'm taking my first solo trip to WDW the weekend of your get together  I've done quite a few trips on my own to DL and Paris so solo Disney isn't really new to me - just solo WDW. 

So let's make a quick intro here - I'm born in Germany, moved to Upstate NY when I was a kid cause of dad's work, moved back to Germany when I was a teen, came back to upstate to go to college, transfered to UBC Vancouver for my bachelor, got my master at SUNY Albany and am now back in Germany working at a university. I'm a 35yr old female who's been told she looks like 25 and acts like 15 LOL

I usually do Paris as it's just a mere 4hrs drive from where I live and not a 12hrs flight over the big pond. I've first been at WDW in '82 and last in '09, always with my whole family as part of our yearly get together cause we're pretty much located all over the world. 

Now, the reason for my trip is also a bit... weird for some people (at least I've been told when I told people). My dad passed away last fall and I've decided I wanna be some place he loved on the day of the anniversary. He absolutely loved the safari at AK (we once did that 5 times in a row LOL). He was a kid at heart, fully embraced the Disney spirit and passed it on to all of us. So I decided that's where my little Figment plushie and I wanna be on that day in memory of my dad. 

Anyways. I probably won't hit the parks until the 27th cause I'll be getting in late on the 25th and usually need a lazy day first (hey, I'm a girl, I need to go shopping first things first XD) but if you guys would be OK hooking up on the 27th, and even if it's just for breakfast, lunch or dinner, it'll be cool.... especially since I always feel awkward dining alone LOL I wonder how uncomfortable a character breakfast will be on my own XD

Soapbox off now, already typed too much and you guys probably all think I'm a weirdo now LOL


----------



## ctnurse

Hi all,  I just wanted to drop in and say hello.  I have been lurking, so I have been keeping up with everything.  Everything is great in Germany.  We are still upset that we won't make the meet in October.  We were trying to figure it all out, but it won't work this year.  I think we have decided since the Oct meet is out for us, we are going to drive up to Disneyland Paris for Halloween.   It is going to be a whole new experience, since neither Erik or I have been and we don't know much about it.  

I just to say hey to all the old peeps and welcome all the new ones.


----------



## bettyann29

PoohLover78 said:


> Hey everyone, I was told I could check in here cause apparently I'm taking my first solo trip to WDW the weekend of your get together  I've done quite a few trips on my own to DL and Paris so solo Disney isn't really new to me - just solo WDW.
> 
> So let's make a quick intro here - I'm born in Germany, moved to Upstate NY when I was a kid cause of dad's work, moved back to Germany when I was a teen, came back to upstate to go to college, transfered to UBC Vancouver for my bachelor, got my master at SUNY Albany and am now back in Germany working at a university. I'm a 35yr old female who's been told she looks like 25 and acts like 15 LOL
> 
> I usually do Paris as it's just a mere 4hrs drive from where I live and not a 12hrs flight over the big pond. I've first been at WDW in '82 and last in '09, always with my whole family as part of our yearly get together cause we're pretty much located all over the world.
> 
> Now, the reason for my trip is also a bit... weird for some people (at least I've been told when I told people). My dad passed away last fall and I've decided I wanna be some place he loved on the day of the anniversary. He absolutely loved the safari at AK (we once did that 5 times in a row LOL). He was a kid at heart, fully embraced the Disney spirit and passed it on to all of us. So I decided that's where my little Figment plushie and I wanna be on that day in memory of my dad.
> 
> Anyways. I probably won't hit the parks until the 27th cause I'll be getting in late on the 25th and usually need a lazy day first (hey, I'm a girl, I need to go shopping first things first XD) but if you guys would be OK hooking up on the 27th, and even if it's just for breakfast, lunch or dinner, it'll be cool.... especially since I always feel awkward dining alone LOL I wonder how uncomfortable a character breakfast will be on my own XD
> 
> Soapbox off now, already typed too much and you guys probably all think I'm a weirdo now LOL



Hi there and welcome! 

I lost my father 3 years ago this coming Monday and I was a huge daddy's girl and miss him like crazy!! How totally sweet to want to honor your dad in that way!! I bet he will be with you the entire way smiling down on you!


----------



## PoohLover78

Thanks for your kind words, bettyann29! You're actually the first person (outside of my family) who thinks this is a sweet way to honor my dad. Everyone else I tell this to usually looks at me as if I'm a total weirdo. And then I get the "how can you go celebrate and have fun (at Disney no less!) on the day of your father's passing!" 

Anyways, before I sit here in my office and start to cry -


----------



## NJDiva

PoohLover78 said:


> Thanks for your kind words, bettyann29! You're actually the first person (outside of my family) who thinks this is a sweet way to honor my dad. Everyone else I tell this to usually looks at me as if I'm a total weirdo. And then I get the "how can you go celebrate and have fun (at Disney no less!) on the day of your father's passing!"
> 
> Anyways, before I sit here in my office and start to cry -



I can honestly say that no one on this thread would think your decision is weird. in 2009 I left for Disney the day my favorite uncle died, I was so stresed and sad from it I needed to be in a "happier" place. I know he was looking out for me as I traveled there for the weekend and every July 4th weekend I think about him and my trip. I was also down in Disney the day I found out my house had been burned down and I was told by my mother to stay in FL because she wanted me to have some enjoyment before I had to deal with reality. you are going to a place that gives you happy thoughts of your father and that's so ok to do. so shop your heart out, ride your rides and eat your favorite foods...he wouldn't have wanted it any other way!
I'm sure that you will have a chance to meet some of the crazy people here during the weekend, I unfortunately will not be at the meet since I have to be back north for another event.


----------



## MICKEY88

PoohLover78 said:


> Thanks for your kind words, bettyann29! You're actually the first person (outside of my family) who thinks this is a sweet way to honor my dad. Everyone else I tell this to usually looks at me as if I'm a total weirdo. And then I get the "how can you go celebrate and have fun (at Disney no less!) on the day of your father's passing!"
> 
> Anyways, before I sit here in my office and start to cry -



I don't think you are a total weirdo, you have to follow your heart. but hey if you are a weirdo you have come to the right place, I hear there is a guy here that calls himself a Pyrate

I lost my father October 2001. at the time my daughter was doing the college program at WDW.
she came home to PA for the funeral via train. with it being so shortly after 9-11 I did not want her flying back to orlando. so I took off work and drove her back. I had just lost the most important male in my life, so I needed to be with the most important female in my life, the 2 days on the road with my daughter were very therapeutic, I then stayed in orlando for a week, I spent quality time with my daughter in and out of the parks.  I'm sure some people back home thought I was weird for leaving for WDW the day after we buried my father. but I knew deep in my heart that Dad understood I was hurting, and needed to get away from reality for a while.
 so the heck with anyone who thinks you are a weirdo, what yu are doing is a Beautiful thing


----------



## MICKEY88

yo, Diva darling,

FYI there is a vendor at the PA ren faire that sells tiarras


----------



## amfie928

PoohLover78 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I was told I could check in here cause apparently I'm taking my first solo trip to WDW the weekend of your get together  I've done quite a few trips on my own to DL and Paris so solo Disney isn't really new to me - just solo WDW.
> 
> So let's make a quick intro here - I'm born in Germany, moved to Upstate NY when I was a kid cause of dad's work, moved back to Germany when I was a teen, came back to upstate to go to college, transfered to UBC Vancouver for my bachelor, got my master at SUNY Albany and am now back in Germany working at a university. I'm a 35yr old female who's been told she looks like 25 and acts like 15 LOL
> 
> I usually do Paris as it's just a mere 4hrs drive from where I live and not a 12hrs flight over the big pond. I've first been at WDW in '82 and last in '09, always with my whole family as part of our yearly get together cause we're pretty much located all over the world.
> 
> Now, the reason for my trip is also a bit... weird for some people (at least I've been told when I told people). My dad passed away last fall and I've decided I wanna be some place he loved on the day of the anniversary. He absolutely loved the safari at AK (we once did that 5 times in a row LOL). He was a kid at heart, fully embraced the Disney spirit and passed it on to all of us. So I decided that's where my little Figment plushie and I wanna be on that day in memory of my dad.
> 
> Anyways. I probably won't hit the parks until the 27th cause I'll be getting in late on the 25th and usually need a lazy day first (hey, I'm a girl, I need to go shopping first things first XD) but if you guys would be OK hooking up on the 27th, and even if it's just for breakfast, lunch or dinner, it'll be cool.... especially since I always feel awkward dining alone LOL I wonder how uncomfortable a character breakfast will be on my own XD
> 
> Soapbox off now, already typed too much and you guys probably all think I'm a weirdo now LOL



I don't think you are weird at all! I lost my Dad 12 years ago and still think about him in little ways when doing things. To remember your dad somewhere that meant something to the both of you is special. (We went to Vegas on the 1yr anniversary of my Dads death lol)! 

I hope you have a wonderful trip! Happy memories!


----------



## Donald Duck888

KimmyAnne said:


> First time posting in this thread (Hi all!) but just had to chime in about stupid PA liquor laws LOL.  Sunday I had to make a quick jaunt over the state line because I got home late and realized I needed supplies for White Russians & the state stores were already closed.  Boo.
> 
> Visitors to the area are always perplexed when I try to explain that you have to go to 2 different types of stores if you're looking to purchase both beer and liquor LOL.
> 
> Silly laws.



I am a bit late to this discussion so I appologize in advance for that but just felt I needed to chime in. I have to say that Penn has the oddest liquor laws I have ever seen (and one of my favorite brews, yeungling is brewed there too, go figure). 

I will never forget one vacation several years back we went into a walmart in Penn and i spent 25 minutes looking for the beer when i finally decided to ask someone (yeah i know 25 mins before asking but I am a guy you know) I was told that beer in Penn is sold in special "beer stores" and nowhere else. That was a first for me.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> yo, Diva darling,
> 
> FYI there is a vendor at the PA ren faire that sells tiarras



NO WAY!!! you can never have enough tiaras! I was really thinking about going to the ren faire since I haven't been in a really long time...


----------



## Donald Duck888

PoohLover78 said:


> Thanks for your kind words, bettyann29! You're actually the first person (outside of my family) who thinks this is a sweet way to honor my dad. Everyone else I tell this to usually looks at me as if I'm a total weirdo. And then I get the "how can you go celebrate and have fun (at Disney no less!) on the day of your father's passing!"
> 
> Anyways, before I sit here in my office and start to cry -



I also think it is a great way to honor your dad.  I am a dad who loves taking my daughter who is 6 now to Disney as often as we can get there (wife refuses to go more than every 5 years so usually it is Daddy/Daughter time). We love it and I could think of nothing more special than looking down on her after my days on this earth are done an seeing her in the place we loved so much and had such wonderful times together truly enjoying herself in my honor no less.


----------



## PoohLover78

Boy, I already feel like home in this thread! 

Hey PA people - it's about time Wawa is allowed to sell beer, right? I remember I went in there once and was, ok.... coffee, soda - where's beer? I was just not used to NOT seeing it in a store like that. BTW - I heard they opened a Wawa in Orlando last year?


----------



## bettyann29

PoohLover78 said:


> Thanks for your kind words, bettyann29! You're actually the first person (outside of my family) who thinks this is a sweet way to honor my dad. Everyone else I tell this to usually looks at me as if I'm a total weirdo. And then I get the "how can you go celebrate and have fun (at Disney no less!) on the day of your father's passing!"
> 
> Anyways, before I sit here in my office and start to cry -



You are welcome! You'll have an awesome time!!


----------



## amfie928

PoohLover78 said:
			
		

> Boy, I already feel like home in this thread!
> 
> Hey PA people - it's about time Wawa is allowed to sell beer, right? I remember I went in there once and was, ok.... coffee, soda - where's beer? I was just not used to NOT seeing it in a store like that. BTW - I heard they opened a Wawa in Orlando last year?



They opened one in Tampa...my nieces and nephew think its fabulous!


----------



## DCTooTall

PoohLover78 said:


> Hey everyone, I was told I could check in here cause apparently I'm taking my first solo trip to WDW the weekend of your get together  I've done quite a few trips on my own to DL and Paris so solo Disney isn't really new to me - just solo WDW.
> 
> So let's make a quick intro here - I'm born in Germany, moved to Upstate NY when I was a kid cause of dad's work, moved back to Germany when I was a teen, came back to upstate to go to college, transfered to UBC Vancouver for my bachelor, got my master at SUNY Albany and am now back in Germany working at a university. I'm a 35yr old female who's been told she looks like 25 and acts like 15 LOL
> 
> I usually do Paris as it's just a mere 4hrs drive from where I live and not a 12hrs flight over the big pond. I've first been at WDW in '82 and last in '09, always with my whole family as part of our yearly get together cause we're pretty much located all over the world.
> 
> Now, the reason for my trip is also a bit... weird for some people (at least I've been told when I told people). My dad passed away last fall and I've decided I wanna be some place he loved on the day of the anniversary. He absolutely loved the safari at AK (we once did that 5 times in a row LOL). He was a kid at heart, fully embraced the Disney spirit and passed it on to all of us. So I decided that's where my little Figment plushie and I wanna be on that day in memory of my dad.
> 
> Anyways. I probably won't hit the parks until the 27th cause I'll be getting in late on the 25th and usually need a lazy day first (hey, I'm a girl, I need to go shopping first things first XD) but if you guys would be OK hooking up on the 27th, and even if it's just for breakfast, lunch or dinner, it'll be cool.... especially since I always feel awkward dining alone LOL I wonder how uncomfortable a character breakfast will be on my own XD
> 
> Soapbox off now, already typed too much and you guys probably all think I'm a weirdo now LOL



 to the group.   I'll throw you down as a Maybe for the meet so that any information on getting in contact or plans will be forwarded to you,  even if you can't make the big official meet day.     When are you down there for exactly?  i can also add your overall trip dates to the first post so you can see who else is going to be down there your days if you want to try and see if anyone else wants to get together for a bit during your trip outside of the official meet.  




ctnurse said:


> Hi all,  I just wanted to drop in and say hello.  I have been lurking, so I have been keeping up with everything.  Everything is great in Germany.  We are still upset that we won't make the meet in October.  We were trying to figure it all out, but it won't work this year.  I think we have decided since the Oct meet is out for us, we are going to drive up to Disneyland Paris for Halloween.   It is going to be a whole new experience, since neither Erik or I have been and we don't know much about it.
> 
> I just to say hey to all the old peeps and welcome all the new ones.



 SHE LIVES!!      Glad to hear everything is going so well for you guys!  


Oh... did you hear...  thanks to the Poly DVC,   no more Disney Weddings at Sunset Point.     You guys got in there just under the wire.  



Donald Duck888 said:


> I am a bit late to this discussion so I appologize in advance for that but just felt I needed to chime in. I have to say that Penn has the oddest liquor laws I have ever seen (and one of my favorite brews, yeungling is brewed there too, go figure).
> 
> I will never forget one vacation several years back we went into a walmart in Penn and i spent 25 minutes looking for the beer when i finally decided to ask someone (yeah i know 25 mins before asking but I am a guy you know) I was told that beer in Penn is sold in special "beer stores" and nowhere else. That was a first for me.



I've bounced around enough for a couple years before ending up in PA that I wasn't TOO shocked....  but that still didn't keep the way the state handles things from coming across as totally weird.




NJDiva said:


> NO WAY!!! you can never have enough tiaras! I was really thinking about going to the ren faire since I haven't been in a really long time...



  I'd kinda like to go one weekend....  but I REALLY can't afford it.   Have to watch what I spend now more then ever thanks to Wedding and upcoming honeymoon expenses....



PoohLover78 said:


> Boy, I already feel like home in this thread!
> 
> Hey PA people - it's about time Wawa is allowed to sell beer, right? I remember I went in there once and was, ok.... coffee, soda - where's beer? I was just not used to NOT seeing it in a store like that. BTW - I heard they opened a Wawa in Orlando last year?




  They are still working on the ability to sell beer at Wawa or Sheetz (or the like).     freemybeer.com is the website Sheetz keeps promoting for the effort.   I heard it's made progress,   but I'm not sure of the current status of the effort.      Yo!        Any insight you could give us on the prospects from your position?

and yup... I heard they opened one in Orlando.   not sure of it's exact location in relation to Disney though.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. I am going to require surgery. So more than likely I will not be attending thr meet. The dates are October 25th Darcy for the official meet. Sadly I don't have insurance who will cover it so I will be working crazy hours of overtime to compensate. Wont be on here to much


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> NO WAY!!! you can never have enough tiaras! I was really thinking about going to the ren faire since I haven't been in a really long time...



you should come down,  we could have fun


----------



## MICKEY88

FYI...this weekend is Pyrate Invasion weekend at the PA ren faire,

anyone in full costume gets in for half price


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> (and things just keep getting more complicated with the wedding plans.   My brother may be backing out of attending (and best man duties) now,  and my best friend from Atlanta has said they won't be able to make it either.   ugh)
> 
> .



that totally sucks


----------



## bettyann29

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI...this weekend is Pyrate Invasion weekend at the PA ren faire,
> 
> anyone in full costume gets in for half price



sounds fun!


----------



## KimmyAnne

DCTooTall said:


> They are still working on the ability to sell beer at Wawa or Sheetz (or the like).



I wish we had Wawa instead of Sheetz in Western PA... I mean, it just seems like it would be fun to say "Let's go to WaWa"

Speaking of Wawa, has anyone else heard the Bloodhound Gang song Pennsylvania... whenever someone mentions Wawa, I think of that song LOL.


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> So. I am going to require surgery. So more than likely I will not be attending thr meet. The dates are October 25th Darcy for the official meet. Sadly I don't have insurance who will cover it so I will be working crazy hours of overtime to compensate. Wont be on here to much



Sorry to hear Josh! I hope everything turns out well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I am going to require surgery. So more than likely I will not be attending thr meet. The dates are October 25th Darcy for the official meet. Sadly I don't have insurance who will cover it so I will be working crazy hours of overtime to compensate. Wont be on here to much



Josh, I got your back.  Already got PTO approved for the 25th of October.  We will celebrate your return to full physical health.  No more missing meets.  Just saying.

Oh and for those of you not making the official meet. . .I will be in town midweek September 18 and 19 to hang with a former skydiving buddy.  Rosa is a bundle of fun.  If you are local at this time, let me know?


----------



## PoohLover78

DCTooTall said:


> to the group.   I'll throw you down as a Maybe for the meet so that any information on getting in contact or plans will be forwarded to you,  even if you can't make the big official meet day.     When are you down there for exactly?  i can also add your overall trip dates to the first post so you can see who else is going to be down there your days if you want to try and see if anyone else wants to get together for a bit during your trip outside of the official meet.



Awesome, thank you! I'm getting in on Oct 25th but my flight doesn't get in till 8pm so that day is definitely out for me. Oct 26th I need to stock the fridge first, so I might be able to do the parks late afternoon-ish. If not, then definitely on the 27th! My flight home is on Nov 9th around 6ish pm so I'll have another day at the park then.


----------



## MICKEY88

bettyann29 said:


> sounds fun!



it usually is. hopefully I'll get some good pictures


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> Can I just say that I LOVED Disneyland? There was so much to do, all right there, perfect for my long weekend trip, but in truth I could have stayed longer, there was so much more to do that I didn't get to. I had a blast, wish I was still there, but I am home and back to life now! Forth grade for my little one starts tomorrow! YIKES!!!


 
I love that Disneyland packs so much into the space that they have, including the Downtown Disney area being right nearby as well. I really need to plan a trip sometime to coincide with seeing the Haunted Mansion / Nightmare Before Christmas overlay. Did they have the Haunted Mansion down while you were there for the overlay work? I think it takes a few weeks every year to switch over?



ctnurse said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to drop in and say hello. I have been lurking, so I have been keeping up with everything. Everything is great in Germany. We are still upset that we won't make the meet in October. We were trying to figure it all out, but it won't work this year. I think we have decided since the Oct meet is out for us, we are going to drive up to Disneyland Paris for Halloween. It is going to be a whole new experience, since neither Erik or I have been and we don't know much about it.
> 
> I just to say hey to all the old peeps and welcome all the new ones.


 
You may not be able to make it to WDW for October ... but c'mon, you're living in Germany with Octoberfest season coming up! 



nurse.darcy said:


> Josh, I got your back. Already got PTO approved for the 25th of October. We will celebrate your return to full physical health. No more missing meets. Just saying.
> 
> Oh and for those of you not making the official meet. . .I will be in town midweek September 18 and 19 to hang with a former skydiving buddy. Rosa is a bundle of fun. If you are local at this time, let me know?


 
I've got a mixology seminar and the dessert party booked for 10/25, but I'm keeping the rest of my day clear for whatever may be planned.

Speaking of the mixology seminar, if anybody is interested, I think there are still tickets available for the 10/25 seminar (6 PM). Breckenridge Distillery involving vodka and bourbon ...



PoohLover78 said:


> Awesome, thank you! I'm getting in on Oct 25th but my flight doesn't get in till 8pm so that day is definitely out for me. Oct 26th I need to stock the fridge first, so I might be able to do the parks late afternoon-ish. If not, then definitely on the 27th! My flight home is on Nov 9th around 6ish pm so I'll have another day at the park then.


 
I'll be around til the morning of 10/31. I don't know exactly what parks I'm hitting when, but I'll probably spend most of 10/28 at Epcot, as Monday's are usually the best day crowd wise for F&W. Actually since I have park hoppers, I tend to end up at the F&W fest almost every day for bit ... except for Saturday after seeing those crowds last year.


----------



## PoohLover78

Ok. Now someone has to enlighten me because I do feel kinda stupid. What's so special about F&W?  Last time I was at WDW in '09 was during F&W as well but for some reason, that whole thing just didn't register with me. I do remember seeing the little booths set up along World Showcase and I do remember looking at them but other than that?  



> I'll be around til the morning of 10/31. I don't know exactly what parks I'm hitting when, but I'll probably spend most of 10/28 at Epcot, as Monday's are usually the best day crowd wise for F&W. Actually since I have park hoppers, I tend to end up at the F&W fest almost every day for bit ... except for Saturday after seeing those crowds last year.



Hey, I could not do WDW without a park hopper! I would feel totally cheated having to leave AK at 5, knowing that MK or Epcot are open for another few hours! It also gives me the option to be all Pooh-y in the morning and do MK and then hit the thrill rides in the afternoon at Epcot or HS. Or vice versa when I've had too much thrill entertainment already and need a timeout


----------



## Disneyfan71

I hope everyone is having a fabulous Friday so far


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I am going to require surgery. So more than likely I will not be attending thr meet. The dates are October 25th Darcy for the official meet. Sadly I don't have insurance who will cover it so I will be working crazy hours of overtime to compensate. Wont be on here to much



 That sucks.   Hope things work out and you get better quickly!



MICKEY88 said:


> you should come down,  we could have fun



      You didn't get to Ride the Pirate during the Hershey meet,   so don't you need some sort of annual  fix to make the year complete?  



MICKEY88 said:


> that totally sucks



  No kidding....    meh...



KimmyAnne said:


> I wish we had Wawa instead of Sheetz in Western PA... I mean, it just seems like it would be fun to say "Let's go to WaWa"
> 
> Speaking of Wawa, has anyone else heard the Bloodhound Gang song Pennsylvania... whenever someone mentions Wawa, I think of that song LOL.



  Oh I love the Sheetz.   Rachel comes from Wawa country,   so she just finds it Hilarious when I start talking about "Going to Sheetz for a Shandwich, Shmiscuit, or Shmuffin."    



PoohLover78 said:


> Awesome, thank you! I'm getting in on Oct 25th but my flight doesn't get in till 8pm so that day is definitely out for me. Oct 26th I need to stock the fridge first, so I might be able to do the parks late afternoon-ish. If not, then definitely on the 27th! My flight home is on Nov 9th around 6ish pm so I'll have another day at the park then.



  I'll put the dates on the first post.   Feel free to get to know people around here.  We are an extremely friendly bunch so you might find people who will be there at the same time who would like to do stuff.



PoohLover78 said:


> Ok. Now someone has to enlighten me because I do feel kinda stupid. What's so special about F&W?  Last time I was at WDW in '09 was during F&W as well but for some reason, that whole thing just didn't register with me. I do remember seeing the little booths set up along World Showcase and I do remember looking at them but other than that?



 those Booths are pretty much it.   They are only there during the month+ period of the year during Food and Wine,   and they feature a lot more interesting food and drink options then you can experience during the rest of the year.   There are also a lot of special food and drink related special events, seminars, and classes which you can attend if you'd like.   They also have the Eat to the Beat concerts during the event.

  It's a fun event that adults can really enjoy and which add another layer on top of the already amazing EPCOT experience.



Disneyfan71 said:


> I hope everyone is having a fabulous Friday so far



Eh... working on it.


----------



## amfie928

Disneyfan71 said:
			
		

> I hope everyone is having a fabulous Friday so far



Now that a cocktail is in hand...it is!  Two more weeks and my cocktail will be from DHS and 50's Prime Time! Yay!!


----------



## Disneyfan71

I have been working all day...but am off the weekend


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> You didn't get to Ride the Pirate during the Hershey meet,   so don't you need some sort of annual  fix to make the year complete?



you my friend have such talent at pointing out the obvious.


----------



## PoohLover78

Now I'm curious - are you guys all from the PA region? Just wondering cause my godson's big brother just started at Slippery Rock University.


----------



## KimmyAnne

PoohLover78 said:


> Now I'm curious - are you guys all from the PA region? Just wondering cause my godson's big brother just started at Slippery Rock University.




I didn't realize so many people were from PA LOL.  I live about 35 minutes from Slippery Rock (my niece is a student there  ).  I'm sure he'll end up there anyways (bc there isn't much else in Slippery Rock haha), but North Country is fantastic... best burgers ever.   Actually everything there is fantastic, and the place is awesome, all the wood is hand carved with designs and such.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all!
Glad to hear that things are mostly looking up for our favorite bartender and his wife, and that plans are proceeding (even with snags) for DC's and Darcy's respective nuptials, and that aside from a surgery or 2, things seem to be mostly going well in the SSC.  I have nearly all my plans figured out for my upcoming honeymoon/1st anniversary trip (incidentally, we got engaged 1 year ago today....yep, planned and executed a wedding in a hair over 3 months time).  Here's what we are looking at for our trip:

Dec 1 drive the hour to Indy, stay at a drive-stay-park place by the airport

Dec 2 leave 7am for a nonstop flight to MCO, arrive 930am.  ME to AKV-Kidani.  Staying 3 nights in a savannah view studio, with regular dining plan.  Once we are settled we will head over to MK and check out the decorations.  If FP+ is in effect we might even ride a couple of rides   Dinner at 545pm at Artist Point (off dining plan, but will use TIW), will check out the decorations at Wilderness Lodge while we are there.  Head back to MK for evening EMH and fireworks.

Dec 3 Animal Kingdom day, DH's favorite park.  Going to book the wild africa trek for some time this day as a surprise for DH.  Dinner at 750 at Kona Cafe, will watch the MVMCP fireworks from the Poly beach.

Dec 4 Epcot day, probably mostly decorations in world showcase.  Going to try to catch a candlelight processional (hopefully 5pm), dinner at Cape May Cafe at 705pm, might stay for Illuminations or save them for tomorrow night.

Dec 5 hotel swap and Hollywood studios day.  Moving to the Beach Club for the night, in a DVC studio; won't get dining plan if we can skip it (right now have segmented reservation) unless we decide to leave later on Dec 6, because I managed a 950am Akershus for the 6th.  Have a fantasmic dining package at Mama Melrose for 1225pm, 630pm fantasmic (DH's favorite disney thing).  Dinner at Flying Fish (not on dining plan, TIW) at 750pm.

Dec 6 current plans are 1105am flight home, which means an early ME   This is our weekend with all 5 kids and DH wants to be home in time to pick up the older 2 from their school, but his XW would be fine with us being later or even not getting them until Saturday, so we shall see....have booked everything except return flight, DH's park ticket (I have an AP, would have gotten him one in June too, if I'd known he'd go again within a year) and wild africa trek.  So very excited


----------



## pookie10

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all!
> Glad to hear that things are mostly looking up for our favorite bartender and his wife, and that plans are proceeding (even with snags) for DC's and Darcy's respective nuptials, and that aside from a surgery or 2, things seem to be mostly going well in the SSC.  I have nearly all my plans figured out for my upcoming honeymoon/1st anniversary trip (incidentally, we got engaged 1 year ago today....yep, planned and executed a wedding in a hair over 3 months time).  Here's what we are looking at for our trip:
> 
> Dec 1 drive the hour to Indy, stay at a drive-stay-park place by the airport
> 
> Dec 2 leave 7am for a nonstop flight to MCO, arrive 930am.  ME to AKV-Kidani.  Staying 3 nights in a savannah view studio, with regular dining plan.  Once we are settled we will head over to MK and check out the decorations.  If FP+ is in effect we might even ride a couple of rides   Dinner at 545pm at Artist Point (off dining plan, but will use TIW), will check out the decorations at Wilderness Lodge while we are there.  Head back to MK for evening EMH and fireworks.
> 
> Dec 3 Animal Kingdom day, DH's favorite park.  Going to book the wild africa trek for some time this day as a surprise for DH.  Dinner at 750 at Kona Cafe, will watch the MVMCP fireworks from the Poly beach.
> 
> Dec 4 Epcot day, probably mostly decorations in world showcase.  Going to try to catch a candlelight processional (hopefully 5pm), dinner at Cape May Cafe at 705pm, might stay for Illuminations or save them for tomorrow night.
> 
> Dec 5 hotel swap and Hollywood studios day.  Moving to the Beach Club for the night, in a DVC studio; won't get dining plan if we can skip it (right now have segmented reservation) unless we decide to leave later on Dec 6, because I managed a 950am Akershus for the 6th.  Have a fantasmic dining package at Mama Melrose for 1225pm, 630pm fantasmic (DH's favorite disney thing).  Dinner at Flying Fish (not on dining plan, TIW) at 750pm.
> 
> Dec 6 current plans are 1105am flight home, which means an early ME   This is our weekend with all 5 kids and DH wants to be home in time to pick up the older 2 from their school, but his XW would be fine with us being later or even not getting them until Saturday, so we shall see....have booked everything except return flight, DH's park ticket (I have an AP, would have gotten him one in June too, if I'd known he'd go again within a year) and wild africa trek.  So very excited



Sounds fun!! I can't wait to stay at akl!! Let me know how wild Africa trek is. Afm : I am no longer single!!! Yay!! Lol !


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you my friend have such talent at pointing out the obvious.



 I'm so good at it that they promoted me to Captain.





PoohLover78 said:


> Now I'm curious - are you guys all from the PA region? Just wondering cause my godson's big brother just started at Slippery Rock University.





KimmyAnne said:


> I didn't realize so many people were from PA LOL.  I live about 35 minutes from Slippery Rock (my niece is a student there  ).  I'm sure he'll end up there anyways (bc there isn't much else in Slippery Rock haha), but North Country is fantastic... best burgers ever.   Actually everything there is fantastic, and the place is awesome, all the wood is hand carved with designs and such.



   It definitely seems that way,  doesn't it?    I assure you ladies there was not some grand scheme involved in the large PA Presence here.   The  and I were the only PA people in here for awhile at the start,   But then Brock and several other people in the state found their way to the group.

 We've always had a pretty large slant to the Mid-Atlantic and new england areas though,     but I think even that slant has started to become less noticable as more people have joined us.


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Sounds fun!! I can't wait to stay at akl!! Let me know how wild Africa trek is. Afm : I am no longer single!!! Yay!! Lol !



Congrats!


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!



Thanks, guess this board spread some more Disney magic lol


----------



## want2bminnie

PoohLover78 said:


> Now I'm curious - are you guys all from the PA region? Just wondering cause my godson's big brother just started at Slippery Rock University.



I am from Pittsburgh. 

Went to Duquesne University. 
My family still lives there and I go back all the time to visit.
I still tease them about the liquor laws during every visit.  lol


----------



## PoohLover78

KimmyAnne said:


> I didn't realize so many people were from PA LOL.  I live about 35 minutes from Slippery Rock (my niece is a student there  ).  I'm sure he'll end up there anyways (bc there isn't much else in Slippery Rock haha), but North Country is fantastic... best burgers ever.   Actually everything there is fantastic, and the place is awesome, all the wood is hand carved with designs and such.



You know, I've never been in the Slippery Rock area. I think State College is as far West in PA as I've ever been. Well, I've changed planes in Pittsburgh when US Air still had a hub there eons ago but that doesn't count  I usually stay in the Philly area, though some of my friends just moved from West Chester County to Union County.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm so good at it that they promoted me to Captain.
> 
> .



sorry there is only room for one captain here. 

I think the proper promotion from Prince, is King


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> sorry there is only room for one captain here.
> 
> I think the proper promotion from Prince, is King




Not that I'm complaining about becoming a King,   I will admit that I will miss my Captain Obvious title.


----------



## pookie10

Ok, we have divas, pirates, kings, hmmm what do I want to be????


----------



## amfie928

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Ok, we have divas, pirates, kings, hmmm what do I want to be????



I make all the people at work call me Goddess  Really....


----------



## MICKEY88

wow, I call DC king and everyone has fled the kingdom


----------



## pookie10

MICKEY88 said:


> wow, I call DC king and everyone has fled the kingdom



LOL, I am trying to get back into the swing of things, being a college student and having two kids back in school, just trying to get a routine going....and trying to plan another trip to PA, but the airfare sucks right now....booo!!! OH, and I am sick today!! Good times!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> wow, I call DC king and everyone has fled the kingdom



 I think it's just a crazy random happenstance.

    I think people were too busy drinking and partying for this holiday weekend.





pookie10 said:


> LOL, I am trying to get back into the swing of things, being a college student and having two kids back in school, just trying to get a routine going....and trying to plan another trip to PA, but the airfare sucks right now....booo!!! OH, and I am sick today!! Good times!




Depending exactly where in PA,   you might want to try and expanding your search beyond the Major city airports.  There might be more travel needed once you land,  but sometimes you can snag a cheaper fare by flying into/out of an airport like Harrisburg, ABE, Newark, BWI, Trenton, etc.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> I think it's just a crazy random happenstance.
> 
> I think people were too busy drinking and partying for this holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending exactly where in PA,   you might want to try and expanding your search beyond the Major city airports.  There might be more travel needed once you land,  but sometimes you can snag a cheaper fare by flying into/out of an airport like Harrisburg, ABE, Newark, BWI, Trenton, etc.



Last time I flew into Laguardia because it was cheaper, then we had a 2.5 hr drive, this time we just paid a little extra to go to the airport that is only 20 mins from our destination........ small planes make me nervous and sick, should be fun!


----------



## ahoff

Been a long time since I have logged on.  And a long time since I have been down to DW.  Well, maybe not that long (last January) but longer than my usual three trips a year.  Anyway, heading down in January for the Marathon, but was wondering the status of the new mine Car ride.  Is it open yet?  Will it be open in January?

And anyone else going to be down during marathon time?


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Been a long time since I have logged on.  And a long time since I have been down to DW.  Well, maybe not that long (last January) but longer than my usual three trips a year.  Anyway, heading down in January for the Marathon, but was wondering the status of the new mine Car ride.  Is it open yet?  Will it be open in January?
> 
> And anyone else going to be down during marathon time?



HE LIVES!!!

  I guess now that summer is officially over,  you can't spend all your free time biking to the beer anymore.   



honestly... i'm out of the loop when it comes to the status of the FLE.   Last I heard the Snow White Mine Train was still under construction and not officially ready to open until 2014.....BUT..... I'm so far out of the loop I don't know the likelyhood of a potential soft opening earlier in time for the christmas/new years rush.


----------



## pookie10

ahoff said:


> Been a long time since I have logged on.  And a long time since I have been down to DW.  Well, maybe not that long (last January) but longer than my usual three trips a year.  Anyway, heading down in January for the Marathon, but was wondering the status of the new mine Car ride.  Is it open yet?  Will it be open in January?
> 
> And anyone else going to be down during marathon time?



Spring 2014 for the mine train, as of right now


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Ok, update time. I will be able to help with the planning of the meet in Oct. I am still gonna be going. We also have the meet next week for the Villains party. Who all will be going still?


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ok, update time. I will be able to help with the planning of the meet in Oct. I am still gonna be going.


 
Excellent news!

I've got some F&W functions for most of the night of Friday 10/25, and also have the Wild Africa Trek on the afternoon of Saturday 10/26. Besides those, my schedule is pretty open for any/whatever plans.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ok, update time. I will be able to help with the planning of the meet in Oct. I am still gonna be going. We also have the meet next week for the Villains party. Who all will be going still?







As for the Villians meet next week,    I still have posted on the first page the list of people who indicated they would be down there around that time.  It may not hurt to PM that list with contact information so that you guys know how to get in touch with each other once down there.


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Ok, update time. I will be able to help with the planning of the meet in Oct. I am still gonna be going. We also have the meet next week for the Villains party. Who all will be going still?



Josh...glad you seem to be feeling better!

And I will be at DHS on Friday...after 190 days of waiting I finally leave tomorrow!


----------



## themillerman

any info on this meet?  i am trying to finalize some travel plans and if there is going to be a meet i will plan my trip around a meet since i am going solo, it would be nice to meet up with others.


----------



## princesskristen

Add me to the list I will be at Food and Wine on Oct 25-26


----------



## nurse.darcy

Josh, glad you are doing good.  I will be there the end of the month in October for all events.  As for the Friday the 13th event, I will not be there.  I gotta work that day and I am on call that weekend. Unless someone loves me and takes my call, its a no go.  I am all over end of October.  I can't wait.


----------



## nurse.darcy

themillerman said:


> any info on this meet?  i am trying to finalize some travel plans and if there is going to be a meet i will plan my trip around a meet since i am going solo, it would be nice to meet up with others.



All the current information is on the first page of this thread.  Just come out.  If you want to be connected PM your cell number to Josh at this point. I am normally the keeper of the phone list but I am busy planning my wedding.  I will step in if Josh needs me but since he is still alive just check in with him and provide your contact info.  We WILL meet up. . .


----------



## themillerman

Thank you.  I will keep watching and see how the trip plays out.


----------



## nurse.darcy

pookie10 said:


> Spring 2014 for the mine train, as of right now



They keep saying Spring 2014.  Its apparently not going to open before Fall 2014 according to the placards around MK.  Just Sayin. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay my friends.  I am still on for the end of October Meet Up.  I am heavily into wedding planning at the moment but can assist Josh until he is at 100%.  Thankfully he is back in the groove.  I know we only have the formal F&W meetup.  But we usually meet informally the entire engagement.  I know DC is planning on being there but he is formally with family on a "honeymoon" of sorts?. . .DC, just actually inquiring.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Usually the Pyrate graces us with his presence at this time of year but its been rough the last couple years with work and personal issues.  Hope to meet up but understand if its a no go.  . .(Hugs my friend).  I am making a point to be there but its the last time there as a single.  Getting married in March and just don't have as much time.  As far as the other regulars are concerned, we show up when we can.  Even though some of us are attached to our soulmates, we still love this group and don't want to leave.  We have nurtured it from the beginning and want to see it develop a life of its own.  

Here are a few pointers. . .

1.  Make friends first.  Stop looking desperate for a mate and just find some friends.  We all have developed some great friendships from this site and some have moved on to marriage and partnerships.  

2.  Try to join in on meets.  They are not necessarily formal.  Mostly they just happen.  Dates (meet dates) are usually concrete, plan on meeting up.  Its always a public place so no issues with meeting up with psychopaths.  Just sayin.

3.  You are awesome just the way you are.  Do not change yourself for this group.  We love the perfect and imperfect parts of you equally.  We hope you give us this same love. . .lol.

4.  Get to know us.  Don't be shy. . .we really are not shy and some of us have no filter. . .its okay to say we are a "bit too forward" for your taste.  That information alone allows us to temper our free-range selves. . .just sayin.

5.  Don't be afraid.  We are not psychopaths.  We have lives and jobs and etc.  We meet up because we have found out that others are similar.  Not perfect. . .just similar.  

6.  If you connect, keep that connection going.  Its what we do.

Just sayin.


----------



## want2bminnie

nurse.darcy said:


> Usually the Pyrate graces us with his presence at this time of year but its been rough the last couple years with work and personal issues.  Hope to meet up but understand if its a no go.  . .(Hugs my friend).  I am making a point to be there but its the last time there as a single.  Getting married in March and just don't have as much time.  As far as the other regulars are concerned, we show up when we can.  Even though some of us are attached to our soulmates, we still love this group and don't want to leave.  We have nurtured it from the beginning and want to see it develop a life of its own.
> 
> Here are a few pointers. . .
> 
> 1.  Make friends first.  Stop looking desperate for a mate and just find some friends.  We all have developed some great friendships from this site and some have moved on to marriage and partnerships.
> 
> 2.  Try to join in on meets.  They are not necessarily formal.  Mostly they just happen.  Dates (meet dates) are usually concrete, plan on meeting up.  Its always a public place so no issues with meeting up with psychopaths.  Just sayin.
> 
> 3.  You are awesome just the way you are.  Do not change yourself for this group.  We love the perfect and imperfect parts of you equally.  We hope you give us this same love. . .lol.
> 
> 4.  Get to know us.  Don't be shy. . .we really are not shy and some of us have no filter. . .its okay to say we are a "bit too forward" for your taste.  That information alone allows us to temper our free-range selves. . .just sayin.
> 
> 5.  Don't be afraid.  We are not psychopaths.  We have lives and jobs and etc.  We meet up because we have found out that others are similar.  Not perfect. . .just similar.
> 
> 6.  If you connect, keep that connection going.  Its what we do.
> 
> Just sayin.




Darcy, I love this post and it makes me want to come to the F&W meet even more!! 

Please add me to the list as a maybe.

I am trying very hard to find a cheap hotel room or a good discount on a WDW room.  No luck so far but I will keep trying.

Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## amfie928

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Usually the Pyrate graces us with his presence at this time of year but its been rough the last couple years with work and personal issues.  Hope to meet up but understand if its a no go.  . .(Hugs my friend).  I am making a point to be there but its the last time there as a single.  Getting married in March and just don't have as much time.  As far as the other regulars are concerned, we show up when we can.  Even though some of us are attached to our soulmates, we still love this group and don't want to leave.  We have nurtured it from the beginning and want to see it develop a life of its own.
> 
> Here are a few pointers. . .
> 
> 1.  Make friends first.  Stop looking desperate for a mate and just find some friends.  We all have developed some great friendships from this site and some have moved on to marriage and partnerships.
> 
> 2.  Try to join in on meets.  They are not necessarily formal.  Mostly they just happen.  Dates (meet dates) are usually concrete, plan on meeting up.  Its always a public place so no issues with meeting up with psychopaths.  Just sayin.
> 
> 3.  You are awesome just the way you are.  Do not change yourself for this group.  We love the perfect and imperfect parts of you equally.  We hope you give us this same love. . .lol.
> 
> 4.  Get to know us.  Don't be shy. . .we really are not shy and some of us have no filter. . .its okay to say we are a "bit too forward" for your taste.  That information alone allows us to temper our free-range selves. . .just sayin.
> 
> 5.  Don't be afraid.  We are not psychopaths.  We have lives and jobs and etc.  We meet up because we have found out that others are similar.  Not perfect. . .just similar.
> 
> 6.  If you connect, keep that connection going.  Its what we do.
> 
> Just sayin.



Wish I could make it then but alas I will be there tomorrow  Still perhaps a early spring meet up could be in the works? LOL I haven't even got there yet and I am thinking ahead to spring!


----------



## pookie10

I'm a no go, only one Disney trip a year is in the budget, and alas, I went in march.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Usually the Pyrate graces us with his presence at this time of year but its been rough the last couple years with work and personal issues.  Hope to meet up but understand if its a no go.  . .(Hugs my friend).  I am making a point to be there but its the last time there as a single.  Getting married in March and just don't have as much time.  As far as the other regulars are concerned, we show up when we can.  Even though some of us are attached to our soulmates, we still love this group and don't want to leave.  We have nurtured it from the beginning and want to see it develop a life of its own.



?? no personal issues, just working towards a one way trip to orlando


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> ?? no personal issues, just working towards a one way trip to orlando



Okay, well, I didn't mean personal issues of a "personal" sort.  More like a mechanical sort.  Ya know. . .totally wanting to save up for that one way trip. . .lol (been there. . .done that and don't regret it for a minute.)

This October will be my last hurrah as an unmarried woman. Though Tony and I are both fun to hang with, especially at Disney, we are considering moving west where we both can increase the size of our income.  That will provide us with more opportunity to enjoy WDW vacations with our friends.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ok, update time. I will be able to help with the planning of the meet in Oct. I am still gonna be going. We also have the meet next week for the Villains party. Who all will be going still?



Its a call weekend for me so I won't be there.  Just have to work and be sad.  I will miss all of you.


----------



## DCTooTall

themillerman said:


> any info on this meet?  i am trying to finalize some travel plans and if there is going to be a meet i will plan my trip around a meet since i am going solo, it would be nice to meet up with others.





princesskristen said:


> Add me to the list I will be at Food and Wine on Oct 25-26



  As information becomes available I try to update the first post of the thread with the details on the meets.   It's just easier that way to keep everything in one spot so people can just grab-and-go the details instead of having to keep up with every single post or having the details scattered around.      Usually a week or 2 before the actual meet we'll send out a PM to everyone who's said they are or might be coming with a little more detail and contact information to help in getting together once we are all onsite.   Normally one or 2 people will act as the primary contact person/people for people to text or call to help with identifying and locating the group.   [It also makes it much easier to hook into the group since things happen and not everyone can get there at the same time first thing in the morning....  and we can easily blend into the surrouding crowds if you are just looking for a group of fun loving Disney fans at Disney world.]   

Princess I'll add you to the list of people who will be there.      Themillerman,   would you like to be added as well as a maybe?




nurse.darcy said:


> They keep saying Spring 2014.  Its apparently not going to open before Fall 2014 according to the placards around MK.  Just Sayin. . .



 Sounds about right.    You know,    It's perfectly reasonable for Disney to spend 6 years to completely open a new expansion they announced shortly after Universal announced the first Wizarding World....  



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay my friends.  I am still on for the end of October Meet Up.  I am heavily into wedding planning at the moment but can assist Josh until he is at 100%.  Thankfully he is back in the groove.  I know we only have the formal F&W meetup.  But we usually meet informally the entire engagement.  I know DC is planning on being there but he is formally with family on a "honeymoon" of sorts?. . .DC, just actually inquiring.



 We will be there.   The Honeymoon will "officially" be over by the weekend as we transition into the Family Vacation and GusGus joins us.   The plan to take the in-laws to Universal over the weekend fell thru as they decided they didn't want to leave the bubble.... so as of right now I'm not entirely sure WHAT our plans are during the meet times.   I'm planning on keeping tabs on what's going on though since we'll probably make an appearance at some point during the weekend even if we can't make the big meet.    (although,  Rachel may like going since she'll have foodies to drink and share F&W with)




want2bminnie said:


> Darcy, I love this post and it makes me want to come to the F&W meet even more!!
> 
> Please add me to the list as a maybe.
> 
> I am trying very hard to find a cheap hotel room or a good discount on a WDW room.  No luck so far but I will keep trying.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone



I'll add you to the list!




amfie928 said:


> Wish I could make it then but alas I will be there tomorrow  Still perhaps a early spring meet up could be in the works? LOL I haven't even got there yet and I am thinking ahead to spring!



There is honestly no reason we can't have multiple Disney meets during the year if someone wants to try and organize them.  





nurse.darcy said:


> This October will be my last hurrah as an unmarried woman. Though Tony and I are both fun to hang with, especially at Disney, we are considering moving west where we both can increase the size of our income.  That will provide us with more opportunity to enjoy WDW vacations with our friends.



  Admit it..... You just want to go back to the Original park.


----------



## MICKEY88

how cool is this....just in time for the October meet.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/09/glow-with-the-show-ears-coming-to-walt-disney-world-resort-this-fall/


----------



## goofyfigment

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> how cool is this....just in time for the October meet.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/09/glow-with-the-show-ears-coming-to-walt-disney-world-resort-this-fall/



I just saw this and I said I NEED these lol


----------



## MICKEY88

anyone know if this is true..

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/os-pictures-banned-from-theme-parks-20130904,0,4258655.photogallery


----------



## goofyfigment

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> anyone know if this is true..
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/os-pictures-banned-from-theme-parks-20130904,0,4258655.photogallery



There was a thread about something like this over on the universal boards the consensus was there is more to the story


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Those ears are a waste of money IMO. You buy them, but you cant enjoy your purchase since they will be on your head


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> anyone know if this is true..
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/os-pictures-banned-from-theme-parks-20130904,0,4258655.photogallery





goofyfigment said:


> There was a thread about something like this over on the universal boards the consensus was there is more to the story





   Pretty much.  The story was that they didn't give him the option of wearing the shirt inside out or purchasing another shirt to wear instead of the one that Universal was concerned would cause confusion.

Between the fact that doesn't make sense,   there is also the fact that appearently backup was called if more security showed up at the store back near the citywalk entrance who ended up telling him to just leave and not bother buying anything.

 At that point it almost appears that maybe during his "questioning the policy" his attitude or things that were said may have crossed a line that prompted his just being asked to leave.

I personally think one of the most telling things is that Universal's official statement pretty much says, "If the family has questions on our policies, please contact us.".    To me,   that's almost like saying after the rest of the article, "Dude,  You weren't asked to leave because of the shirt, and if you don't know why you were asked to leave, we would be happy to tell you which policy you broke to make us ask you to leave."     



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Those ears are a waste of money IMO. You buy them, but you cant enjoy your purchase since they will be on your head



  But they are also on the head of everyone else in the crowd who bought one leading to the "ooooooo!  aaaaahhhhhh!" effect!


----------



## princesskristen

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Those ears are a waste of money IMO. You buy them, but you cant enjoy your purchase since they will be on your head



They are a nice keepsake.  And as DC pointed out you can look at everyone elses or you can hold them in your hands


----------



## themillerman

yes DC can you add me to the list


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Pretty much.  The story was that they didn't give him the option of wearing the shirt inside out or purchasing another shirt to wear instead of the one that Universal was concerned would cause confusion.
> 
> Between the fact that doesn't make sense,   there is also the fact that appearently backup was called if more security showed up at the store back near the citywalk entrance who ended up telling him to just leave and not bother buying anything.
> 
> At that point it almost appears that maybe during his "questioning the policy" his attitude or things that were said may have crossed a line that prompted his just being asked to leave.
> 
> I personally think one of the most telling things is that Universal's official statement pretty much says, "If the family has questions on our policies, please contact us.".    To me,   that's almost like saying after the rest of the article, "Dude,  You weren't asked to leave because of the shirt, and if you don't know why you were asked to leave, we would be happy to tell you which policy you broke to make us ask you to leave."
> 
> 
> 
> But they are also on the head of everyone else in the crowd who bought one leading to the "ooooooo!  aaaaahhhhhh!" effect!



oops, I meant to link to photo 17, but it didn't work


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> how cool is this....just in time for the October meet.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/09/glow-with-the-show-ears-coming-to-walt-disney-world-resort-this-fall/



That is very cool...Disney will have my money on the next trip. 



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Those ears are a waste of money IMO. You buy them, but you cant enjoy your purchase since they will be on your head



Even though they will be on your head, you will still be able to experience the show.  We went to see Coldplay,  we walked in,  they gave us a bracelet and told us to put it on.  We had no idea and put them on.  When the show started the arena went dark, and the bracelets started lighting up in sync with the band.  They were  incorporated into the show and it was really cool.


----------



## DCTooTall

themillerman said:


> yes DC can you add me to the list



Done



MICKEY88 said:


> oops, I meant to link to photo 17, but it didn't work



Oh.

Ya....

  No costumes or masks allowed.    There are a few places you can get some basic face painting done in the park if I remember correctly,   but makeup is also generally not allowed (Costume makeup.... not "Ain't I sexy!" makeup.)

 The reason behind the rule is because HHN is a MUCH more adult event than Mickey's Not so scary.  There is also a LOT of alcohol flowing at the event.   The Alcohol,  people jumping out at you, scares, and crowds are a combination that adding people in costumes/makeup could quite easily lead to trouble.  (people who get more inclined to do crazy things behind a mask... confusion between who's an employee and who is a guest... harder to identify troublemakers by security due to masks/makeup and the ability to quickly/easily change your appearance....etc)

Obviously the rule does not apply to the Universal team members and the scareactors working the event.


----------



## DCTooTall

meh.....


 today started off so well.....   and then BAM!  in the span of an hour it's turned into a really crappy day.


  Also....  Weddings are too damned expensive....


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> meh.....
> 
> 
> today started off so well.....   and then BAM!  in the span of an hour it's turned into a really crappy day.
> 
> 
> Also....  Weddings are too damned expensive....



Whats up buttercup??? 

Weddings are expensive, thats why you should only have one!


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Whats up buttercup???
> 
> Weddings are expensive, thats why you should only have one!




Eh....  just work and money stresses.     

   The massive amounts of rum last night when I finally got home helped though..... although now it's almost gone.    


Which BTW...  Very yummy Rum.    Not as good as the Kraken,   but still quite tasty.
http://deadheadrum.com/#!/


I gotta wonder though,    Do you think Trader Sam will work with this bottle on his famous "2 of his heads for 1 of yours" deal?


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> That is very cool...Disney will have my money on the next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they will be on your head, you will still be able to experience the show.  We went to see Coldplay,  we walked in,  they gave us a bracelet and told us to put it on.  We had no idea and put them on.  When the show started the arena went dark, and the bracelets started lighting up in sync with the band.  They were  incorporated into the show and it was really cool.



I am totally with you on this!! I sent the link to my bff and she was all over it! she has a business trip in Jan. and pretty much told me to blow off work and come down there...then I showed her the link and she lost it! so I will be picking these up in october and going to both shows.


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> Eh....  just work and money stresses.
> 
> The massive amounts of rum last night when I finally got home helped though..... although now it's almost gone.
> 
> 
> Which BTW...  Very yummy Rum.    Not as good as the Kraken,   but still quite tasty.
> http://deadheadrum.com/#!/
> 
> 
> I gotta wonder though,    Do you think Trader Sam will work with this bottle on his famous "2 of his heads for 1 of yours" deal?


 
Very cool bottle! My night was rough too, just one of the perks of being a woman I suppose!! Yeah.....money...the root to all evils!! LOL, just remember, when all you have is nothing, you have alot to go around.


----------



## aries1980

PoohLover78 said:


> Awesome, thank you! I'm getting in on Oct 25th but my flight doesn't get in till 8pm so that day is definitely out for me. Oct 26th I need to stock the fridge first, so I might be able to do the parks late afternoon-ish. If not, then definitely on the 27th! My flight home is on Nov 9th around 6ish pm so I'll have another day at the park then.



Hey Pooh! Ill be down there then too! Staying at PoP!


----------



## PoohLover78

DCTooTall said:


>



I think this board corrupted me.... I looked at that bottle of rum and was wondering where in Frontierland you can actually buy that  Seriously, that is one awesome bottle!



			
				aries1980 said:
			
		

> Hey Pooh! Ill be down there then too! Staying at PoP!



Oh cool! I'm staying off-property but within walking distance from DTD! Wait, the hotel I switched to is inside the Disney gate, so technically, it's still on-property but not Disney owned  Whaaaaatever. I'll be at Disney! 

I am so counting the days and looking to get outta here... within a week, the weather dropped from sunny upper 80s to rainy upper 40s to low 50s. I WANT SUUUUUUNSHINE!


----------



## ctnurse

PoohLover78 said:


> I think this board corrupted me.... I looked at that bottle of rum and was wondering where in Frontierland you can actually buy that  Seriously, that is one awesome bottle!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool! I'm staying off-property but within walking distance from DTD! Wait, the hotel I switched to is inside the Disney gate, so technically, it's still on-property but not Disney owned  Whaaaaatever. I'll be at Disney!
> 
> I am so counting the days and looking to get outta here... within a week, the weather dropped from sunny upper 80s to rainy upper 40s to low 50s. I WANT SUUUUUUNSHINE!



No kidding, I was sitting out in the sun tanning about a week ago, today I am wearing a sweater and toasty socks.  I could use some of the Disney warmth and sun, it's pouring and is chilly out right now.


----------



## Bambs Place

Hello ! Just starting to post on the DIS and saw this thread...are you guys on the east coast only or do you have peeps that meet up on the west coast ? I was wondering if anyone is meeting up at Disneyland for Villians night on Friday ? IF this is only FL, is there a CA thread for Disney loving singles ...oh and of course alcohol loving too ~ lol

Thank you ~


----------



## DCTooTall

PoohLover78 said:


> I think this board corrupted me.... I looked at that bottle of rum and was wondering where in Frontierland you can actually buy that  Seriously, that is one awesome bottle!



Hahaha!

   Well the website I linked tells you where you can buy it from.



Bambs Place said:


> Hello ! Just starting to post on the DIS and saw this thread...are you guys on the east coast only or do you have peeps that meet up on the west coast ? I was wondering if anyone is meeting up at Disneyland for Villians night on Friday ? IF this is only FL, is there a CA thread for Disney loving singles ...oh and of course alcohol loving too ~ lol
> 
> Thank you ~



 We have a very large contingent of East-coasters...  But we also have a few west coast people as well as those in the middle.

 We haven't yet had an official West Coast meet,   but it's not because of any aversions to the idea.   The lack of an "official" west coast meet stems more from the lack of someone who wants to try and organize one.    If you (or someone) would like to put together a west coast meet,   I'll be more than happy to add the information to the first post with our other meets to help keep things organized and make it easier for people to find it.


   (Our Bartender tried to organize a West coast meet last year,   but his personal life conspired to prevent it from getting organized.   Beyond that,   our 'official' meets honestly started as a much more informal "I'm gonna be here at xxxx time.  anyone want to come with?" type of meet and then grew into an annual thing.)


----------



## DCTooTall

Bambs Place said:


> Hello ! Just starting to post on the DIS and saw this thread...are you guys on the east coast only or do you have peeps that meet up on the west coast ? I was wondering if anyone is meeting up at Disneyland for Villians night on Friday ? IF this is only FL, is there a CA thread for Disney loving singles ...oh and of course alcohol loving too ~ lol
> 
> Thank you ~



Oh!   and I nearly forgot...


 to the group!   We always love having new people join us around here,   so feel free to make yourself at home,  pour yourself a drink from our bar,   and just join into the fun!


----------



## pookie10

Anyone want some of this rain ???? All our rivers are flooded and now dams are breaking, schools closing, craziness!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## aries1980

pookie10 said:


> Anyone want some of this rain ???? All our rivers are flooded and now dams are breaking, schools closing, craziness!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Please send it our way to NJ... We just lost our Boardwalk again after Sandy with this outrageous 10 alarm fire... The whole shore was rebuilding and now the whole boardwalk is wiped out again.


----------



## pookie10

Yeah I saw that on the news. The rain keeps coming, death toll rising........ I like the rain but come on lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## aries1980

pookie10 said:


> Yeah I saw that on the news. The rain keeps coming, death toll rising........ I like the rain but come on lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Its insanity... Its my childhood.... My friend said it best "Our Child hood Memories ...

2011 Irene and the Earthquake Shook them
2012 Sandy Drowned them
2013 This Fire has burned them

Well, whatever higher power is in play here we hear you... Jersey shore needed to be cleansed and renewed, but this is getting outta hand.... We are stronger than any storm and anything else you can dish out... And the fist pumpers and trash that claims to have brought a name to our shores, has now been completely destroyed from these places and we can rebuild again the way the times were before MTV ruined these places and brought all this bad luck, reborn Noah's Ark thing or Revelations prophecies."


----------



## goofyfigment

aries1980 said:
			
		

> Its insanity... Its my childhood.... My friend said it best "Our Child hood Memories ...
> 
> 2011 Irene and the Earthquake Shook them
> 2012 Sandy Drowned them
> 2013 This Fire has burned them
> 
> Well, whatever higher power is in play here we hear you... Jersey shore needed to be cleansed and renewed, but this is getting outta hand.... We are stronger than any storm and anything else you can dish out... And the fist pumpers and trash that claims to have brought a name to our shores, has now been completely destroyed from these places and we can rebuild again the way the times were before MTV ruined these places and brought all this bad luck, reborn Noah's Ark thing or Revelations prophecies."



I was just saying, I used to go here the weekend after labor day every year from 2000-2009, I stopped going and and bad things just keep happening. I remember being there one year for a hurricane and joked that the beach had been relocated to the boardwalk, I cant even begin to imagine how those people are coping.


----------



## pookie10

Here is the road on the way to my house, if anyone cares to come over, good luck! LOL


----------



## NJDiva

aries1980 said:


> Please send it our way to NJ... We just lost our Boardwalk again after Sandy with this outrageous 10 alarm fire... The whole shore was rebuilding and now the whole boardwalk is wiped out again.



I leave for 2 days and what happens? my boardwalk goes up in flames 
I heard it on the radio while driving from the Orlando airport. we can't catch a break!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

This villains party is more packed than the May the 4th Be With you was


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> This villains party is more packed than the May the 4th Be With you was



Must be nice to live in Florida Joshy, and go to Disney whenever you want.... Boooooo

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I have never seen Disney mess up as much as last night. It was a COMPLETE disaster.


----------



## aries1980

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I have never seen Disney mess up as much as last night. It was a COMPLETE disaster.



What happened?


----------



## Brocktoon

aries1980 said:


> What happened?



There should be some stories on the main park boards.  From what I've heard WDW seriously underestimated the popularity of the event.  HS was packed, and traffic was backed up all over.  There are stories of folks stuck in buses for hours, 90 minute waits for character greets etc ...  Many were just turning around at the gates after looking at the mess.

I think Disney found their next ticketed event


----------



## Hedobaby

Anymore news on the meet up for October?  It is only next month wahoo!   Are we there yet?  Seriously counting the days!


----------



## PoohLover78

Soooo - since I had to have breakfast ressies at Kona but couldn't make them for either 1 or 2 at the time and day I wanted, I made them for 3. Anyone want to join me on Oct 28th at 8:50am? I'm just going to have macadamia pineapple pancakes XD


----------



## Brocktoon

Hedobaby said:


> Anymore news on the meet up for October? It is only next month wahoo! Are we there yet? Seriously counting the days!


 
Nothing set in stone yet that I've heard. I'm leaning towards hitting Jellyrolls on the evening of 10/26 though. MK is also showing it's open til 1AM on 10/26 as well? I don't know if they're expecting huge crowds, but it's probably due to fact that it's one for few non Halloween party nights and HS is closing at 6 PM.



PoohLover78 said:


> Soooo - since I had to have breakfast ressies at Kona but couldn't make them for either 1 or 2 at the time and day I wanted, I made them for 3. Anyone want to join me on Oct 28th at 8:50am? I'm just going to have macadamia pineapple pancakes XD


 
I _MAY_ be interested. The Poly is just across from the Fort, so 8:50 AM isn't too bad for a short trip that early in the morning. I can't promise anything, but it's a possibility.

Also, for the folks staying on site in October ... check you Disney online account for Magic Bands / FP+. They were added to almost all late-October on-site guests last week. I was able to customize my band on Friday. Still haven't selected any FP+ yet ... I just don't know what park I'll be in on any given day to already select FP+ so far in advance. Right now I may book some FP+ for MK on 10/24 and Epcot on 10/25??


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> Also, for the folks staying on site in October ... check you Disney online account for Magic Bands / FP+. They were added to almost all late-October on-site guests last week. I was able to customize my band on Friday. Still haven't selected any FP+ yet ... I just don't know what park I'll be in on any given day to already select FP+ so far in advance. Right now I may book some FP+ for MK on 10/24 and Epcot on 10/25??



I customized my band and booked my FP+ Friday!  I am not sure I like this whole change, but will be nice to try it out and see..


----------



## NJDiva

I too was among the crazy people and went to see the villains...and yes it was insane. I ended up going to Epcot first (after I sat in traffic forever) to see Illuminations and then took the bus over to HS which was WAY easier after the initial influx of people. there were so many things wrong with the event but I was determined to have fun and be at the event. I did buy a new set of ears (queen of hearts) and took a few decent pictures. I have to say it was fun on some level, seeing the villains, the stuff to shop for, the fireworks...they are gonna have to make some major improvements to make it better and yes, I think making it a hard ticket event is the way to go.
if you want to read what people are saying, here's one of the threads:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3172243&highlight=unleash+the+villains


----------



## Bambs Place

DCTooTall said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Well the website I linked tells you where you can buy it from.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a very large contingent of East-coasters...  But we also have a few west coast people as well as those in the middle.
> 
> We haven't yet had an official West Coast meet,   but it's not because of any aversions to the idea.   The lack of an "official" west coast meet stems more from the lack of someone who wants to try and organize one.    If you (or someone) would like to put together a west coast meet,   I'll be more than happy to add the information to the first post with our other meets to help keep things organized and make it easier for people to find it.
> 
> 
> (Our Bartender tried to organize a West coast meet last year,   but his personal life conspired to prevent it from getting organized.   Beyond that,   our 'official' meets honestly started as a much more informal "I'm gonna be here at xxxx time.  anyone want to come with?" type of meet and then grew into an annual thing.)



I would love to set something up...I can give it a try...even just something small....It would be fun to hang with some other Disney loving people ...thanks for the help ~


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I customized my band and booked my FP+ Friday!  I am not sure I like this whole change, but will be nice to try it out and see..



I can't wait to try them out.  Are you going to be at the October meet?  We really wanted to be there, but I think we might head to Disneyland Paris at the end of October.  It is really weird we don't know a thing about it.  We are both DLPR virgins. 



NJDiva said:


> I too was among the crazy people and went to see the villains...and yes it was insane. I ended up going to Epcot first (after I sat in traffic forever) to see Illuminations and then took the bus over to HS which was WAY easier after the initial influx of people. there were so many things wrong with the event but I was determined to have fun and be at the event. I did buy a new set of ears (queen of hearts) and took a few decent pictures. I have to say it was fun on some level, seeing the villains, the stuff to shop for, the fireworks...they are gonna have to make some major improvements to make it better and yes, I think making it a hard ticket event is the way to go.
> if you want to read what people are saying, here's one of the threads:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3172243&highlight=unleash+the+villains



When we first saw this I wanted to go, it was on my birthday,  now I am glad we stayed in Germany.  On a totally different subject I saw the boardwalk, so sad.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I can't wait to try them out.  Are you going to be at the October meet?  We really wanted to be there, but I think we might head to Disneyland Paris at the end of October.  It is really weird we don't know a thing about it.  We are both DLPR virgins.



I won't be at the meet, me and DD9 are going Oct 11-15 as she has a few days off school for Columbus Day.  I am not doing a back to back like I did last year!

Let us know how DLPR is, so jealous!


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> I customized my band and booked my FP+ Friday! I am not sure I like this whole change, but will be nice to try it out and see..


 
I'm interested in trying out the magic band. Wearing the band doesn't bother me, and I like the idea of the 'speed pass' type technology.

I'm not so sold on the FP+ system though. I understand how it could be good for many, but reserving so far in advance just doesn't match up with my touring style. I may know what park I'll be in for a day or so, but most times I really don't know what I feel like doing until I get in the swing of things. By that time, all the decent FP+ will probably be gone. It just seems like too much pre-planning. The original FP system allowed me to grab a pass in the morning ... while that system may still be in place this October, it will probably go away eventually leading to ride reservations looking more like restaurant ADRS.


----------



## Hedobaby

Brocktoon said:


> Nothing set in stone yet that I've heard. I'm leaning towards hitting Jellyrolls on the evening of 10/26 though. MK is also showing it's open til 1AM on 10/26 as well? I don't know if they're expecting huge crowds, but it's probably due to fact that it's one for few non Halloween party nights and HS is closing at 6 PM.



I love Jellyrolls! We are going to be eating to the beat at Epcot early evening.  I am counting the days now!  We just got our magic bands for both hotels so even better news!


----------



## PoohLover78

Brocktoon said:


> I _MAY_ be interested. The Poly is just across from the Fort, so 8:50 AM isn't too bad for a short trip that early in the morning. I can't promise anything, but it's a possibility.



Cool! I'll keep that in mind. If you decide otherwise, no harm done. I just thought I'd open up the free spots to people who might want them


----------



## Smurfette137

Been lurking here for a while and noticing that you all seem to have a collective handle on everything going on at WDW (and elsewhere).  I was planning to sign up to attend Disapaloosa in December since I'll be at BCV that week but got to page 3 of the registration form and noticed "Once you click on Submit below you will be taken to one final screen that will show we have received your information. Please only click on Submit once. Please do not submit this request if you do not plan on attending the party as we will be charged per person by Universal whether you attend or not" which made me suspicious.  What does Universal have to do with Disapaloosa?  Is this not at Hollywood Studios?  Anyone ever attend one & know the scoop?  Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Smurfette137

Actually getting in to Orlando 10/26 so perfect day to meet some other adult Disney fans!


----------



## Smurfette137

Love this, Darcy!  So is 10/26 still the date?  I feel braver now that you all are prepared to like me the way I am (feelingtoo old to try to impress - LOL)


nurse.darcy said:


> Usually the Pyrate graces us with his presence at this time of year but its been rough the last couple years with work and personal issues.  Hope to meet up but understand if its a no go.  . .(Hugs my friend).  I am making a point to be there but its the last time there as a single.  Getting married in March and just don't have as much time.  As far as the other regulars are concerned, we show up when we can.  Even though some of us are attached to our soulmates, we still love this group and don't want to leave.  We have nurtured it from the beginning and want to see it develop a life of its own.
> 
> Here are a few pointers. . .
> 
> 1.  Make friends first.  Stop looking desperate for a mate and just find some friends.  We all have developed some great friendships from this site and some have moved on to marriage and partnerships.
> 
> 2.  Try to join in on meets.  They are not necessarily formal.  Mostly they just happen.  Dates (meet dates) are usually concrete, plan on meeting up.  Its always a public place so no issues with meeting up with psychopaths.  Just sayin.
> 
> 3.  You are awesome just the way you are.  Do not change yourself for this group.  We love the perfect and imperfect parts of you equally.  We hope you give us this same love. . .lol.
> 
> 4.  Get to know us.  Don't be shy. . .we really are not shy and some of us have no filter. . .its okay to say we are a "bit too forward" for your taste.  That information alone allows us to temper our free-range selves. . .just sayin.
> 
> 5.  Don't be afraid.  We are not psychopaths.  We have lives and jobs and etc.  We meet up because we have found out that others are similar.  Not perfect. . .just similar.
> 
> 6.  If you connect, keep that connection going.  Its what we do.
> 
> Just sayin.


----------



## Smurfette137

add another from PA.  I'm currently in Berwyn, previously Geigertown, before that Lehigh Valley, Souderton, Harleysville, Phoenixville, Royersford, Paoli, Philly, Strafford, Bucks County..............



DCTooTall said:


> It definitely seems that way,  doesn't it?    I assure you ladies there was not some grand scheme involved in the large PA Presence here.   The  and I were the only PA people in here for awhile at the start,   But then Brock and several other people in the state found their way to the group.
> 
> We've always had a pretty large slant to the Mid-Atlantic and new england areas though,     but I think even that slant has started to become less noticable as more people have joined us.


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> I'm interested in trying out the magic band. Wearing the band doesn't bother me, and I like the idea of the 'speed pass' type technology.
> 
> I'm not so sold on the FP+ system though. I understand how it could be good for many, but reserving so far in advance just doesn't match up with my touring style. I may know what park I'll be in for a day or so, but most times I really don't know what I feel like doing until I get in the swing of things. By that time, all the decent FP+ will probably be gone. It just seems like too much pre-planning. The original FP system allowed me to grab a pass in the morning ... while that system may still be in place this October, it will probably go away eventually leading to ride reservations looking more like restaurant ADRS.



I didn't mind booking in advance, usually DD and I ride the same rides over and over while getting in some other suff.  It was nice to prebook some of these later in the day so we can decide if we want to rush at rope drop or have some sleep in days.  Used to be I'd hit rope drop every day afraid the FPs would run out, maybe now if I have pre-booked stuff a bit later I can have some more relaxing days, gonna give it a try.

What I dislike is I cannot do the same ride more than once and that there is only 3.  It looks like the regular FP may be available still in Oct, but this will be a big issue for me in the future I anticipate.


----------



## Dayman99

Wow, plenty of Pa people is right.....Bucks County here as well.....Actually Langhorne.


Steve


----------



## goofyfigment

Dayman99 said:
			
		

> Wow, plenty of Pa people is right.....Bucks County here as well.....Actually Langhorne.
> 
> Steve



So you are by sesame street, sorry its the only thing I know that's in longhorne


----------



## pookie10

Smurfette137 said:


> add another from PA.  I'm currently in Berwyn, previously Geigertown, before that Lehigh Valley, Souderton, Harleysville, Phoenixville, Royersford, Paoli, Philly, Strafford, Bucks County..............



I don't live in pa, but ill be there again this weekend !! Yay pa!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nocomment711

I'm from PA too.  Lehigh Valley.  Hoping to relocate to Orlando though.  (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Smurfette137

Where in the LV?  i lived in Salisbury Twp and still have friends in Northampton, Catasauqua, Bethlehem, Coplay and Slatington.  





nocomment711 said:


> I'm from PA too.  Lehigh Valley.  Hoping to relocate to Orlando though.  (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Smurfette137

Where will you be?  I'm headed out to Berks county (errands and gardening)  





pookie10 said:


> I don't live in pa, but ill be there again this weekend !! Yay pa!!! Lol Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Smurfette137

My first address (that I remember as a kid) was RD#1 Langhorne!    I have friends in Newtown and Yardley who I visit periodically.  





Dayman99 said:


> Wow, plenty of Pa people is right.....Bucks County here as well.....Actually Langhorne.
> 
> 
> Steve


----------



## pookie10

Smurfette137 said:


> Where will you be?  I'm headed out to Berks county (errands and gardening)



The Scranton area... Sat - tues

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Smurfette137

Have fun.  The leaves should be gorgeous up there! 





pookie10 said:


> The Scranton area... Sat - tues
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## aries1980

I'm close to PA if that counts.


----------



## DCTooTall

Why is it that work starts getting crazy just before the wedding?   I'm not even having the free time to keep up on the DIS these days.    I'm going thru withdrawals!  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I have never seen Disney mess up as much as last night. It was a COMPLETE disaster.



 Wait?  Disney Screw something up?    NEVER!  They ALWAYS think things thru and execute perfectly!

[ /sarcasm ]



Hedobaby said:


> Anymore news on the meet up for October?  It is only next month wahoo!   Are we there yet?  Seriously counting the days!



  Haven't heard many details yet.     Guys,  Anything I should be adding to the first post?

   And just a reminder for everyone... If you think you would like to join us or are planning on being there,  let me know so I can add you to the list.

  And for Josh/Darcy....   Remember that about 2 weeks prior to the meet you'll want to PM everyone on the list with the general idea on where to meet up and contact info (like your cell) so people can find each other in the parks the day of.



taramoz said:


> I customized my band and booked my FP+ Friday!  I am not sure I like this whole change, but will be nice to try it out and see..



  I'm REALLY not sure I like the change.

   My soon-to-be inlaws tend to make at least 2 trips annually,  one for their anniversary/birthdays and then another in October for Food and Wine with the family.   As a result,   They tend to get 1 AP per trip so that one of them always has a valid AP,  and they don't have to buy 2 APs at a time.      They've discovered that because one of the AP's is set to expire in 2 weeks,   They can't reserve their FP+ for their end of October trip.    It's even more aggravating since they can't renew the AP until they get there since they do it at Shades of Green to take advantage of some money savings.

 On top of that....  I'm usually an offsite person,  and also am not going to be able to get my tickets until we get down there and can take advantage of the cheaper tickets available at Shades.   So it's unlikely i'll be able to take advantage of the FP+.    [not to mention that with the baby,  and my general 'go with the flow' touring attitude,     pre-planning and locking ourselves into things like rides isn't going to be very useful. ]



NJDiva said:


> I too was among the crazy people and went to see the villains...and yes it was insane. I ended up going to Epcot first (after I sat in traffic forever) to see Illuminations and then took the bus over to HS which was WAY easier after the initial influx of people. there were so many things wrong with the event but I was determined to have fun and be at the event. I did buy a new set of ears (queen of hearts) and took a few decent pictures. I have to say it was fun on some level, seeing the villains, the stuff to shop for, the fireworks...they are gonna have to make some major improvements to make it better and yes, I think making it a hard ticket event is the way to go.
> if you want to read what people are saying, here's one of the threads:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3172243&highlight=unleash+the+villains




 So here is the question I have for you since I know you did both....


Was it as bad as the mess we dealt with on the 40th?    or worse?



Bambs Place said:


> I would love to set something up...I can give it a try...even just something small....It would be fun to hang with some other Disney loving people ...thanks for the help ~



  My Pleasure... just let me know.



Smurfette137 said:


> Been lurking here for a while and noticing that you all seem to have a collective handle on everything going on at WDW (and elsewhere).  I was planning to sign up to attend Disapaloosa in December since I'll be at BCV that week but got to page 3 of the registration form and noticed "Once you click on Submit below you will be taken to one final screen that will show we have received your information. Please only click on Submit once. Please do not submit this request if you do not plan on attending the party as we will be charged per person by Universal whether you attend or not" which made me suspicious.  What does Universal have to do with Disapaloosa?  Is this not at Hollywood Studios?  Anyone ever attend one & know the scoop?  Thanks in advance for any info.



 I don't tend to do Disapaloosa....  but didn't they do Universal and Harry Potter last year?    It could just be a reuse of the form/disclaimers and someone forgot to remove the Universal references.



Smurfette137 said:


> Actually getting in to Orlando 10/26 so perfect day to meet some other adult Disney fans!



So should I make sure you are added to the list of those attending?


----------



## Dayman99

Sesame Place only 10 minutes away......Good for kids 1-6yrs old pretty much.  Not as big as most parks, so it gets crowded quick.


----------



## goofyfigment

Dayman99 said:
			
		

> Sesame Place only 10 minutes away......Good for kids 1-6yrs old pretty much.  Not as big as most parks, so it gets crowded quick.



Yeah last time I was there was when my cousin was about 4 she's in her 20s now


----------



## amfie928

So just got back from Wdw and feeling the park blues! Tried to meet up with Jagfanjosh at dhs but couldn't connect. Was a complete mad house! We were either at opposite ends of park or couldn't make plans. Very sad! Now need another plan!!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

amfie928 said:


> So just got back from Wdw and feeling the park blues! Tried to meet up with Jagfanjosh at dhs but couldn't connect. Was a complete mad house! We were either at opposite ends of park or couldn't make plans. Very sad! Now need another plan!!



Same here. Got back a week ago today after spending six days there, and am still bummed about it. It is SO hard to leave that place and come back to reality. I need to start scheduling next year's visit.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Was it as bad as the mess we dealt with on the 40th?    or worse?



if memory serves me correctly Diva didn't arrive until evening for the 40th.  I went to the entrance and got one of the freebie pins for her since she missed all the excitement/disappointment


----------



## PoohLover78

Who's in charge of taking notes of cell numbers for the meet? I don't think I ever PM'ed my number to anyone....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

PoohLover78 said:


> Who's in charge of taking notes of cell numbers for the meet? I don't think I ever PM'ed my number to anyone....



Either I or Darcy will. But not until 2 weeks before the meet


----------



## nocomment711

Smurfette137 said:


> Where in the LV?  i lived in Salisbury Twp and still have friends in Northampton, Catasauqua, Bethlehem, Coplay and Slatington.


  I'm from the Southern Lehigh area

I'm going down in 13 days.  One night in Disney.  Then coming home.  That's gonna be such a tease.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> if memory serves me correctly Diva didn't arrive until evening for the 40th.  I went to the entrance and got one of the freebie pins for her since she missed all the excitement/disappointment



True,  She wasn't there for most of the early stuff.... But she was there to witness the crazy madhouse for the "special fireworks",   which honestly I think was probably the single best example of Disney not anticipating crowds and having crap crowd control of the entire night.   The rest of the day was just crazy crowded and really crappy planning with localized impacts when dealing with things like Merchandise,  but was easy to miss if you weren't trying for those specific things.



nocomment711 said:


> I'm from the Southern Lehigh area
> 
> I'm going down in 13 days.  One night in Disney.  Then coming home.  That's gonna be such a tease.




I've done something like that before.     Honestly,   I'm still not entirely sure how much Disney I'll be able to afford on our upcoming trip.    Weddings are too damned expensive (and i'm not even paying for some of the major big-ticket items).    



Which reminds me.....

   ...anybody have any idea how much I could get for a Kidney?


----------



## nocomment711

It's nuts though, spending that much money on a plane ticket to do Disney for one night.  

Oh well.  If I get the job, I could turn into an AP.


----------



## amfie928

NJDiva said:
			
		

> I too was among the crazy people and went to see the villains...and yes it was insane. I ended up going to Epcot first (after I sat in traffic forever) to see Illuminations and then took the bus over to HS which was WAY easier after the initial influx of people. there were so many things wrong with the event but I was determined to have fun and be at the event. I did buy a new set of ears (queen of hearts) and took a few decent pictures. I have to say it was fun on some level, seeing the villains, the stuff to shop for, the fireworks...they are gonna have to make some major improvements to make it better and yes, I think making it a hard ticket event is the way to go.
> if you want to read what people are saying, here's one of the threads:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3172243&highlight=unleash+the+villains



I was there and couldn't get to the front to see the villains! But I saw them come off the stage from behind while eating my pretzel. I heard traffic was a nightmare coming in. It was so hot and humid with so many people I am surprised I wasn't arrested for violence I was ready to punch some people!


----------



## FlPrincess31

Hi everyone! Single female in Tampa. I love Disney maybe a little too much lol I do a lot of trips with my kids and I love my solo trips too! Would be nice to have friends who love Disney too!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> So here is the question I have for you since I know you did both....
> 
> 
> Was it as bad as the mess we dealt with on the 40th?    or worse?





amfie928 said:


> I was there and couldn't get to the front to see the villains! But I saw them come off the stage from behind while eating my pretzel. I heard traffic was a nightmare coming in. It was so hot and humid with so many people I am surprised I wasn't arrested for violence I was ready to punch some people!



I'm gonna say worse since it was in the smallest park the amount of people was insane and just the traffic alone would have detered a new Disney fan.
I got most of my shots of the villains as they came off stage and then I saw where they were taking pictures with people so I just went over shot the villain and kept going, there was no need for me to stand in line for 2 hrs just to take a picture WITH a villain, I just needed a picture OF the villain. and you would think that they would have been better prepared since the 40th that they would have more merchandise on hand to buy, they ran out of the shirts and 3/4 of the villain ears before 8:30.
And yes, thank you dear Pyrate for getting my 40th pin, I do appreciate it!


----------



## DCTooTall

FlPrincess31 said:


> Hi everyone! Single female in Tampa. I love Disney maybe a little too much lol I do a lot of trips with my kids and I love my solo trips too! Would be nice to have friends who love Disney too!



 to the group!   Feel free to get comfortable and join into the conversations around here.  We are a very friendly group and love having new people join us.

Also,  since you are in Tampa,  it might be worth mentioning that we have a meet planned for the end of October in case you'd like to join us.   We also have numerous members of this group heading down throughout the Food and Wine festival,  and some of their dates are posted on the first post of the thread.        for the non-meet peeps,  you can always try and arrange to meet while they are in the area,      and if you'd be interested in possibly joining us for the big meet (in about a month actually) just let us know and we'll get your name added to the list of people attending.  



NJDiva said:


> I'm gonna say worse since it was in the smallest park the amount of people was insane and just the traffic alone would have detered a new Disney fan.
> I got most of my shots of the villains as they came off stage and then I saw where they were taking pictures with people so I just went over shot the villain and kept going, there was no need for me to stand in line for 2 hrs just to take a picture WITH a villain, I just needed a picture OF the villain. and you would think that they would have been better prepared since the 40th that they would have more merchandise on hand to buy, they ran out of the shirts and 3/4 of the villain ears before 8:30.
> And yes, thank you dear Pyrate for getting my 40th pin, I do appreciate it!



   Ah... Good point.   Forgot about that whole "small park" bit. 


Sometimes you seriously gotta wonder what goes thru The Powers that Be's heads.     40 anniversary of the Walt Disney World Resort.    Obviously gonna be a big deal.


This year,  you announce that your "Special Promotion/Theme" is the "Limited Time Magic" where if you want anything different for this year vs. every other year,   you gotta be down during a 'Limited Time Magic' event.    THEN...  You go and only announce 2 or 3 events for the year in advance,   with the Friday, Sept 13th Villians event being on of those examples.    All Other 'Limited Time Magic' specials you wait until the week of,  or just a couple weeks prior to,  the particular week.... WAY too late for anyone to make plans to attend unless they are local......or independently wealthy.

  Is it any surprised when the one major event you've announced,  and been using as an example,   since the whole limited time concept was made public,    actually happens to draw a large number of guests?!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I'm gonna say worse since it was in the smallest park the amount of people was insane and just the traffic alone would have detered a new Disney fan.
> I got most of my shots of the villains as they came off stage and then I saw where they were taking pictures with people so I just went over shot the villain and kept going, there was no need for me to stand in line for 2 hrs just to take a picture WITH a villain, I just needed a picture OF the villain. and you would think that they would have been better prepared since the 40th that they would have more merchandise on hand to buy, they ran out of the shirts and 3/4 of the villain ears before 8:30.
> And yes, thank you dear Pyrate for getting my 40th pin, I do appreciate it!



I wasn't digging for a thank you, just thinking out loud, it's how I remembered that you were arriving later in the day, you know I love ya sexxy..


----------



## amfie928

NJDiva said:
			
		

> I'm gonna say worse since it was in the smallest park the amount of people was insane and just the traffic alone would have detered a new Disney fan.
> I got most of my shots of the villains as they came off stage and then I saw where they were taking pictures with people so I just went over shot the villain and kept going, there was no need for me to stand in line for 2 hrs just to take a picture WITH a villain, I just needed a picture OF the villain. and you would think that they would have been better prepared since the 40th that they would have more merchandise on hand to buy, they ran out of the shirts and 3/4 of the villain ears before 8:30.



When the t-shirts went on sale I was standing in the doorway of the Planet Hollywood (I think that's the store) (because there was an air conditioner blower there and I was MELTING) and I was texting jagfanjosh and watching a line form that stretched all the way to ToT. I didn't know what they were selling at first. All I knew was that if it didn't include copious amounts of alcohol I wasn't interested! lol (not really but a cold beer would not have come amiss at that point in the day!)


----------



## PoohLover78

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Either I or Darcy will. But not until 2 weeks before the meet



In case I forgot 2 weeks before, give me a holler and I'll PM either one of you my cell number.


----------



## NJDiva

amfie928 said:


> When the t-shirts went on sale I was standing in the doorway of the Planet Hollywood (I think that's the store) (because there was an air conditioner blower there and I was MELTING) and I was texting jagfanjosh and watching a line form that stretched all the way to ToT. I didn't know what they were selling at first. All I knew was that if it didn't include copious amounts of alcohol I wasn't interested! lol (not really but a cold beer would not have come amiss at that point in the day!)



at least you were inside, I was stuck in traffic that entire time. I was texting Josh as well (don't yell at me, I was in park while sitting in traffic so no law was broken) as he mocked me! some friend he is!!
so now I'm prepping for my October trip and of course I have no place to stay as of yet. I have to go on a business trip to Utah (yeah I know, who goes there....)so that took my money earmarked for my resort stay so now on to plan B...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> at least you were inside, I was stuck in traffic that entire time. I was texting Josh as well (don't yell at me, I was in park while sitting in traffic so no law was broken) as he mocked me! some friend he is!!
> so now I'm prepping for my October trip and of course I have no place to stay as of yet. I have to go on a business trip to Utah (yeah I know, who goes there....)so that took my money earmarked for my resort stay so now on to plan B...



I know it will go up in October but if you plan on having a car you can priceline DTD (Lake Buena Vista) for pretty cheap.  I have gotten Best Western Lake Buena Vista, Buena Vista Palace, Embassy Suites LBV and Sheraton LBV all for between 45 and 75 a night. . .Just make sure you only choose the DTD area on your bid.  You can do it. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

I have missed so much.  Life got crazy there for a bit.  I am still on for the meet and still a good contact person for most of it.  Josh is the main guy.  I am his backup.  Since the snowbirds are heading to town life is about to get insane. . .cap that off with planning and, well, ya know. . .lol.  I will be here.  If I don't respond right away and you need a question answered just PM me here or on FB and I will get the message on my phone and be able to respond.  Take care and hope to see you all soon.

Oh, and I read the board all the time so I am usually quite caught up. . .just missed a few days. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> I know it will go up in October but if you plan on having a car you can priceline DTD (Lake Buena Vista) for pretty cheap.  I have gotten Best Western Lake Buena Vista, Buena Vista Palace, Embassy Suites LBV and Sheraton LBV all for between 45 and 75 a night. . .Just make sure you only choose the DTD area on your bid.  You can do it. . .



actually I"m taking the auto train down to this time so I will have my car. I'm sure I can find something, and to be honest, I'm not going to worry about it until I come back from my business trip. I'm just glad I get to go and enjoy my favorite place. sorry I'm gonna miss the meet but I will be thinking of you all...


----------



## WDW Neighbor

I have been reading DisBoard for quite some time and finally took the leap to register so I could post.  

Would be interested in hearing more about the F&W Meet Oct 25-27.  

I am on Disney property a couple times a week to either enjoy a special performance or re-enjoy things I love (like parades!). I call it my 'exercise'.  Maybe I can meet someone who likes to 'exercise' at WDW too!


----------



## PoohLover78

This question may sound a bit weird but since there are so many PA people in this thread - does anyone know if the FL Wawas sell Tasty Kakes? I somehow got all my co-workers hooked on Tasty Kakes and the 20 boxes I brought home from Philly in June are all gone...


----------



## railwife

So random, but I thought the forum read Shingles Social Club.


----------



## goofyfigment

PoohLover78 said:
			
		

> This question may sound a bit weird but since there are so many PA people in this thread - does anyone know if the FL Wawas sell Tasty Kakes? I somehow got all my co-workers hooked on Tasty Kakes and the 20 boxes I brought home from Philly in June are all gone...



I Dont think they sell them that far south

I love butterscotch krimpets I have a box on my kitchen cabinet lol


----------



## PoohLover78

goofyfigment said:


> I Dont think they sell them that far south
> 
> I love butterscotch krimpets I have a box on my kitchen cabinet lol



Kinda figured :/ I just ate the last peanutbutter kandy kake.... *sigh*


----------



## goofyfigment

PoohLover78 said:
			
		

> Kinda figured :/ I just ate the last peanutbutter kandy kake.... *sigh*



If I wasn't flying I'd bring you some in October but I'm trying to get away with just my carry-on for 5 days


----------



## DCTooTall

WDW Neighbor said:


> I have been reading DisBoard for quite some time and finally took the leap to register so I could post.
> 
> Would be interested in hearing more about the F&W Meet Oct 25-27.
> 
> I am on Disney property a couple times a week to either enjoy a special performance or re-enjoy things I love (like parades!). I call it my 'exercise'.  Maybe I can meet someone who likes to 'exercise' at WDW too!



  You are more then welcome to join us.   We haven't really posted any major detail on the event yet,   but I can add you to the list on the first post so that we can get you all the details and contact info for the event.

Also...  to the DIS... and to the SSC!   We are glad to have you join us.     Feel free to hop into any of the conversations around here and make yourself at home.  We are a very friendly group.        We are also random enough that we could very easily help you hit that 10 post requirement to send a PM that could come in handy finding park buddies.  



PoohLover78 said:


> This question may sound a bit weird but since there are so many PA people in this thread - does anyone know if the FL Wawas sell Tasty Kakes? I somehow got all my co-workers hooked on Tasty Kakes and the 20 boxes I brought home from Philly in June are all gone...




 Hey guess what.....  Looks like Tastykake's are all over the Orlando area now.

http://www.tastykake.com/products/storelocator


----------



## WDW Neighbor

Would definitely like to hit that 10 post mark and find some park buddies. Thinking about stopping in DHS tonight after my walk around the Boardwalk...want to check out Minnie's new digs in the Animation Building.


----------



## amfie928

PoohLover78 said:
			
		

> This question may sound a bit weird but since there are so many PA people in this thread - does anyone know if the FL Wawas sell Tasty Kakes? I somehow got all my co-workers hooked on Tasty Kakes and the 20 boxes I brought home from Philly in June are all gone...



Not sure where you are but Giant Eagle (Pittsburgh and N.e. Ohio area) sell them. Never had one though. But since I have read every Janet Evanovich novel I know what they are! Lol


----------



## arfisher12

Well I learned sowing today from yinz .. I had no idea tasty cakes were not sold on every state.  I thought they were common.  As you can tell I'm from western pa Alittle north of Pittsburgh


----------



## goofyfigment

arfisher12 said:
			
		

> Well I learned sowing today from yinz .. I had no idea tasty cakes were not sold on every state.  I thought they were common.  As you can tell I'm from western pa Alittle north of Pittsburgh



I thought you guys only had snack cakes out there. I remember being out past Johnstown several years ago and they had no clue


----------



## PoohLover78

DCTooTall said:


> Hey guess what.....  Looks like Tastykake's are all over the Orlando area now.
> 
> http://www.tastykake.com/products/storelocator



 OMG! The ZIP lookup isn't working for me for some reason (the map only ever shows me Philly....) but their map at the top clearly shows Florida colored in.... 



amfie928 said:


> Not sure where you are but Giant Eagle (Pittsburgh and N.e. Ohio area) sell them. Never had one though. But since I have read every Janet Evanovich novel I know what they are! Lol



I'm not even from the States.... that's why I need to by bulk when I come to the States


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, just read the Food & Wine map and food listing.  Sounds yummy. . .well except for the vegetarian haggis in Scotland. . .lol.  Can't wait for the meetup.


----------



## Hedobaby

I live in the UK and haggis is just nasty vegetarian or otherwise 


I can not wait only 4 short weeks now and I will be in my happy place!  I can almost taste that margarita now!  Food & Wine festival get ready I am coming for you!!!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hedobaby said:


> I live in the UK and haggis is just nasty vegetarian or otherwise
> 
> 
> I can not wait only 4 short weeks now and I will be in my happy place!  I can almost taste that margarita now!  Food & Wine festival get ready I am coming for you!!!!!



I noticed that you are in Devon; I lived in Cornwall, your neighbor to the south, for a couple of years (a decade ago, however)   My not quite 11 year old was born in St Austell and I always enjoyed visiting Devonshire   We used to drive to Plymouth when we missed Pizza Hut because that was the closest one lol


----------



## DCTooTall

PoohLover78 said:


> OMG! The ZIP lookup isn't working for me for some reason (the map only ever shows me Philly....) but their map at the top clearly shows Florida colored in....



I just typed in "Orlando, FL" and got a full listing of locations,  including Publix and Walmarts.



nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, just read the Food & Wine map and food listing.  Sounds yummy. . .well except for the vegetarian haggis in Scotland. . .lol.  Can't wait for the meetup.




 How do you have "Vegetarian Haggis"?    Isn't Haggis by definition a stuffed sheeps stomach or something?    If your casing is from an animal,  that pretty much rules out being able to call it vegetarian.


----------



## PoohLover78

DCTooTall said:


> I just typed in "Orlando, FL" and got a full listing of locations,  including Publix and Walmarts.



I did, too, and it does nothing for me..... but if Publix has them - I am gonna go grocery shopping at publix then!


----------



## Hedobaby

DIS_MERI said:


> I noticed that you are in Devon; I lived in Cornwall, your neighbor to the south, for a couple of years (a decade ago, however)   My not quite 11 year old was born in St Austell and I always enjoyed visiting Devonshire   We used to drive to Plymouth when we missed Pizza Hut because that was the closest one lol




Yes Cornwall is Lovely!  We are in Sidmouth near Exeter in Devon.  Very nice area but a lack of any good places to eat around here!  Our nearest Pizza hut is a 20 minute drive.  It is stunning but very rural here.  If you like country pubs well this is the place to be! 

Do you miss living in the UK?  It is so grey here this time of year I just can not wait to get to some sunshine!


----------



## jbrock2013

Never bn to F&W @ Epcot would like to go but a bit concerned about the food. Haggis - all I can say is y? Is the whole thing based off of weird food? I can't say I'm adventurous about trying food. Would it be a waste for me? Do u pay gate price then pay for food u want to eat or is it included in ur price? Last I looked I didn't see any prices yet.


----------



## NJDiva

So today is the big day for DC and POTCaddict...have to say he looks super calm and very sharp in his tux. If I figure out how to upload pictures I'll try to do that this weekend ...updates to follow...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

jbrock2013 said:


> Never bn to F&W @ Epcot would like to go but a bit concerned about the food. Haggis - all I can say is y? Is the whole thing based off of weird food? I can't say I'm adventurous about trying food. Would it be a waste for me? Do u pay gate price then pay for food u want to eat or is it included in ur price? Last I looked I didn't see any prices yet.




It is not all based off weird food. They have LOTS of options. They do have some adventures options such as Escargot (REALLY good) but they have burger sliders, cheeses, sushi, pot stickers and lots of others options. It's great. And for prices, they range from $2 to $10 for small portions (think 2-4 bites). It can get expensive but it's my favorite time of the year.  I suggest you check out the Food and Wine site for details!!



And congrats Rachael and Daryl!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> So today is the big day for DC and POTCaddict...have to say he looks super calm and very sharp in his tux. If I figure out how to upload pictures I'll try to do that this weekend ...updates to follow...



Congrats!!!


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> So today is the big day for DC and POTCaddict...have to say he looks super calm and very sharp in his tux. If I figure out how to upload pictures I'll try to do that this weekend ...updates to follow...



How, exciting!  Congrats and cheers to both of them!  Erik and I wish the both of them a lifetime of happiness. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Hedobaby

Soo What is the very best drink at the F&W festival?  I am looking forward to trying the paris booth drinks this year along with a few snails.  I wondered what else is yummy and not to be missed


----------



## knewton64

Hedobaby said:


> Soo What is the very best drink at the F&W festival?  I am looking forward to trying the paris booth drinks this year along with a few snails.  I wondered what else is yummy and not to be missed





So you have fun & F&W.....
Just be 'aware'


to be sure and have a good sense of balance about you BEFORE you go on Soarin'


I didn't (Oct 2010) and WHOAH!!
I sat on the front row and felt like I was *IN* the movie!
(rest assured everone, I didn't become friends with the Mickey Police)



Enjoy and hey - wud there b a trip report perhaps??





T.T.F.N.
& Cheers


----------



## Hedobaby

knewton64 said:


> Enjoy and hey - wud there b a trip report perhaps??



I am not very good at trip reports. I always think I am going to do one with fab food photos and drink pics but then half way thru my meal it dawns on me I didn't remember to take a photo and worry a half eaten plate of fried green beans and an empty drinks cup don't make for good photos!  I think I try more to concentrate on having fun than taking photos of the fun I have had.


----------



## want2bminnie

NJDiva said:


> So today is the big day for DC and POTCaddict...have to say he looks super calm and very sharp in his tux. If I figure out how to upload pictures I'll try to do that this weekend ...updates to follow...



Congratulations to the happy couple! 

Hope to see some pics!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I just typed in "Orlando, FL" and got a full listing of locations,  including Publix and Walmarts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you have "Vegetarian Haggis"?    Isn't Haggis by definition a stuffed sheeps stomach or something?    If your casing is from an animal,  that pretty much rules out being able to call it vegetarian.



See, that is what I thought. . .but ya know. . .Congrats by the way.  So happy for you two.  I am so sorry I couldn't be there.   Really wanted to but my son. . .ya know.


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> So today is the big day for DC and POTCaddict...have to say he looks super calm and very sharp in his tux. If I figure out how to upload pictures I'll try to do that this weekend ...updates to follow...



So happy to hear this!  Wishing you both (and Gus) a lifetime of happiness!!!  Can't wait to see pictures...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, for those of you who know Rachel and Darryl, they do have some photos posted on Facebook (way easier to post than here).  Rachel is a stunning bride and her veil. . .OMG, it is awesome.  Beautiful couple.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, for those of you who know Rachel and Darryl, they do have some photos posted on Facebook (way easier to post than here).  Rachel is a stunning bride and her veil. . .OMG, it is awesome.  Beautiful couple.



Lol. I need everyone's FB,,


----------



## DCTooTall

jbrock2013 said:


> Never bn to F&W @ Epcot would like to go but a bit concerned about the food. Haggis - all I can say is y? Is the whole thing based off of weird food? I can't say I'm adventurous about trying food. Would it be a waste for me? Do u pay gate price then pay for food u want to eat or is it included in ur price? Last I looked I didn't see any prices yet.



 I'm not a super adventurous eater myself,  and I LOVE F&W.   Of course,  I REALLY enjoy the opportunity to drink so many new and tasty beverages.  (Which would be even better if I was a beer/wine type of person    )

If nothing more,  the atmosphere during the event is great.    It's definately worth checking out at least once.

I see pricing information wise,  Josh has already answered you.



Hedobaby said:


> Soo What is the very best drink at the F&W festival?  I am looking forward to trying the paris booth drinks this year along with a few snails.  I wondered what else is yummy and not to be missed



  It really is a matter of preference.  There are so many options available that can appeal to so many different tastes.   From special wines and beers,  to mixed drinks,   there could be something that one person loves that another thinks doesn't compare to their favorite.

That being said....  OMG! You GOTTA try the Dragonberry Coladas!    The past two years I just can't get enough of them,  and often will buy at least 2 at a time because 1 just doesn't last long enough.





NJDiva said:


> So today is the big day for DC and POTCaddict...have to say he looks super calm and very sharp in his tux. If I figure out how to upload pictures I'll try to do that this weekend ...updates to follow...



I was calm until I was told to "go hide" for the wedding to start.   Then I got nervous as hell.

 Once the ceremony was over I was able to calm back down again.   



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> And congrats Rachael and Daryl!!!





DIS_MERI said:


> Congrats!!!





ctnurse said:


> How, exciting!  Congrats and cheers to both of them!  Erik and I wish the both of them a lifetime of happiness. Can't wait to see pictures!







want2bminnie said:


> Congratulations to the happy couple!
> 
> Hope to see some pics!





nurse.darcy said:


> See, that is what I thought. . .but ya know. . .Congrats by the way.  So happy for you two.  I am so sorry I couldn't be there.   Really wanted to but my son. . .ya know.





taramoz said:


> So happy to hear this!  Wishing you both (and Gus) a lifetime of happiness!!!  Can't wait to see pictures...




Thanks everyone!  The day was a blast and It's a shame we couldn't have more DIS peeps join us considering how much this group fits into our history.  

And while I'm sure the Diva will have some great pics to share,   here are a few I thought I'd pass along which POTCAddict's sister was able to get and post to Facebook.


Here we are with GusGus dancing during the reception.   Despite the fact it looks lik POTCAddict is about to fist-pound Gus,   the reality is Gus is doing his little fist-pump dancing and she's dancing along with him.








And Here's the Diva when she came up to our Table.  







And for the Ladies,  since I know you can be interested in this sort of thing....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Thanks everyone!  The day was a blast and It's a shame we couldn't have more DIS peeps join us considering how much this group fits into our history.
> 
> And while I'm sure the Diva will have some great pics to share,   here are a few I thought I'd pass along which POTCAddict's sister was able to get and post to Facebook.
> 
> 
> Here we are with GusGus dancing during the reception.   Despite the fact it looks lik POTCAddict is about to fist-pound Gus,   the reality is Gus is doing his little fist-pump dancing and she's dancing along with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here's the Diva when she came up to our Table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Ladies,  since I know you can be interested in this sort of thing....



congrats,, I was disappointed that I couldn't make it, but since I was sick Thursday night and Friday, I figured illness was not one wedding gift you would like


----------



## jillyb

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## DefLepard

Congratulations

Many many numerous bestest years ahead !!!


----------



## amfie928

Congratulations! May your life be magical!


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> Also, for the folks staying on site in October ...



Brocktoon, ws just looking at the eat to the beat line up and thught of you, are you going to get to see Night Ranger by any chance??!?!?


----------



## Brocktoon

Hedobaby said:


> Soo What is the very best drink at the F&W festival?  I am looking forward to trying the paris booth drinks this year along with a few snails.  I wondered what else is yummy and not to be missed



Some of the best F&W drinks aren't actually at the kiosks.  I'd recommend:

- A good Magarita from La Cava del Tequila (NOT from the stand outside)
- 'Tipsy Duck in Love' from the China Tea cart
- If you like beer ... a Unibroue brew from the Canada popcorn cart.  They only bring out the Unibroue beer during F&W
- Singapore sling from the Singapore F&W kiosk ... this is one really strong drink not for the faint of heart!

If you want more towards the sweeter slushy drinks, I'd go for the Paris Cosmo slush, Grand Marnier, or Grey Goose slush in the French pavillion.

The Tipsy Duck was my favorite mixed drink during F&W last year




DCTooTall said:


> Here we are with GusGus dancing during the reception.   Despite the fact it looks lik POTCAddict is about to fist-pound Gus,   the reality is Gus is doing his little fist-pump dancing and she's dancing along with him.



Awesome pics! ... and Congrats on the momentous occasion!

I'm seeing less of a fist bump in that pic and more of SuperFriends 'Wonder Twins powers activate!' 



taramoz said:


> Brocktoon, ws just looking at the eat to the beat line up and thught of you, are you going to get to see Night Ranger by any chance??!?!?



I miss Night Ranger by a few days   I was just catching Boogie Nights again a couple weeks ago, and during the amazing Alfred Molina 'Sister Christian' scene I had a crazy Jellyrolls flashback!


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey everyone,  I just wanted to shoot out a quick message to everyone who is thinking about or planning on attending the meet in a few weeks.   

Please check the first post and make sure we have you listed as either attending or a Maybe.   With only about 3 and a half weeks till the meet I want to make sure we don't forget anyone.     I'm thinking the official PM with contact info and official plans will probably be sent out about 2 weeks before the planned meet (To make sure those going down the week prior to the meet get the information).


Again,   remember the meet is open to everyone and anyone who would like to attend,   Even if you are a lurker or someone who just stumbled across this thread.     All you gotta do is let us know you are interested in joining us and we will make sure you get all the details!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DCTooTall said:


> Hey everyone,  I just wanted to shoot out a quick message to everyone who is thinking about or planning on attending the meet in a few weeks.  Please check the first post and make sure we have you listed as either attending or a Maybe.   With only about 3 and a half weeks till the meet I want to make sure we don't forget anyone.     I'm thinking the official PM with contact info and official plans will probably be sent out about 2 weeks before the planned meet (To make sure those going down the week prior to the meet get the information).  Again,   remember the meet is open to everyone and anyone who would like to attend,   Even if you are a lurker or someone who just stumbled across this thread.     All you gotta do is let us know you are interested in joining us and we will make sure you get all the details!






I will be sending PMs out next weekend for numbers.


----------



## Hedobaby

What a beautiful bride!  You both look so happy!  All the best!!




DCTooTall said:


> That being said....  OMG! You GOTTA try the Dragonberry Coladas!    The past two years I just can't get enough of them,  and often will buy at least 2 at a time because 1 just doesn't last long enough.


Those sound AMAZING!  I am putting it on the must do list!



Brocktoon said:


> - 'Tipsy Duck in Love' from the China Tea cart
> 
> 
> If you want more towards the sweeter slushy drinks, I'd go for the Paris Cosmo slush, Grand Marnier, or Grey Goose slush in the French pavillion.
> 
> The Tipsy Duck was my favorite mixed drink during F&W last year



Thank you .. now decisions decisions.. Do I become a Tipsy Duck or a lushy Slushy!


----------



## pookie10

MICKEY88 said:


> congrats,, I was disappointed that I couldn't make it, but since I was sick Thursday night and Friday, I figured illness was not one wedding gift you would like



Would have been a unique gift!!! I'm totally giving out the flu to the next wedding I go to..unless its mine


----------



## pookie10

It's funny seeing people on here in photos, i sometimes forget that people on message boards are actual people lol..   Well, due to my learning how to be a single parent (not easy) I will not be going to Disney until march  Soooooo...I will live vicariously through all of your fall trips!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

pookie10 said:


> Would have been a unique gift!!! I'm totally giving out the flu to the next wedding I go to..unless its mine






And once again.... We are back to the whole "sexy sick voice" conversation again.


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. I need everyone's FB,,



Ditto!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> And once again.... We are back to the whole "sexy sick voice" conversation again.



true, but I don't think you nor rachel would have thought there was anything sexxy about gus bein sick


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> true, but I don't think you nor rachel would have thought there was anything sexxy about gus bein sick



Fair 'nuff


----------



## PoohLover78

I'm in my Pointer Sister mode already! "I'm so excited, I just can't hide it!" 

Is it time yet? Is it time yet? Is it time yet?


----------



## goofyfigment

PoohLover78 said:
			
		

> I'm in my Pointer Sister mode already! "I'm so excited, I just can't hide it!"
> 
> Is it time yet? Is it time yet? Is it time yet?



I feel your excitement 18 days til I go


----------



## ahoff

Congrats to DC and Rachel!  Great pics.  

Been way to busy to get on here much.  Have been doing some work traveling, to Switzerland and Chicago.  For the beer enthusiasts, I found a real nice brewery right near where I was working, called Two Brothers.  They had one beer called Hopcentric that is right up there with Heady Topper.  

No DW trip for me until January, heading back to Switzerland in a week and will spend the rest of the month there.  Have fun at the meet!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> And once again.... We are back to the whole "sexy sick voice" conversation again.



WOO HOO!! I AM SO GOOD AT THE SEXY SICK VOICE!...oh wait!! you weren't talking about me...sorry...continue
So I had a chance to look at all the pictures I took at the wedding of the year and I have to say OUR FAVORITE COUPLE LOOKED AWESOME. I have to post them on FB soon and mostlikely share the album with DC.
I'm finally home from Utah (week long business trip) and now I can start to focus on my Disney trip next week...so much to do and not enough time to do it in...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> WOO HOO!! I AM SO GOOD AT THE SEXY SICK VOICE!...oh wait!! you weren't talking about me...sorry...continue
> So I had a chance to look at all the pictures I took at the wedding of the year and I have to say OUR FAVORITE COUPLE LOOKED AWESOME. I have to post them on FB soon and mostlikely share the album with DC.
> I'm finally home from Utah (week long business trip) and now I can start to focus on my Disney trip next week...so much to do and not enough time to do it in...



Totaly know the feeling.    Still need to get the completed and registered Marraige license from NJ.   Get Rachel her new license in PA in her married name...  Attend another wedding this weekend for Rachel's Best friend....   and pack and get everything together for our Disney Cruise and trip in under 2 weeks.

And I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## taramoz

PoohLover78 said:


> I'm in my Pointer Sister mode already! "I'm so excited, I just can't hide it!"
> 
> Is it time yet? Is it time yet? Is it time yet?



I leave friday, how am I supposed to concentrate at work?


----------



## amfie928

taramoz said:
			
		

> I leave friday, how am I supposed to concentrate at work?



If I win powerball Wednesday I may leave Friday too! Lol...what are my chances??


----------



## pookie10

amfie928 said:


> If I win powerball Wednesday I may leave Friday too! Lol...what are my chances??



Well hell, If you win the powerball, please share so I can go too!!


----------



## amfie928

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Well hell, If you win the powerball, please share so I can go too!!



Absolutely! DVC for everyone! Then you can all visit me for cocktails at my new Golden Oaks address! Lol!


----------



## aries1980

I'll be down there Oct 31-nov 9th with all the other crazy Jersey people!


----------



## PeterDisfan

taramoz said:


> I leave friday, how am I supposed to concentrate at work?





I don't know.. You look beautiful, I don't know how i'm going to get through the day,lol


----------



## NJDiva

aries1980 said:


> I'll be down there Oct 31-nov 9th with all the other crazy Jersey people!



I made the mistake of going during "Jersey week" once and didn't even know it. I had no idea there was such a thing until I was in it. now I know better although it's not that bad but I try not to travel down that week...I think it's mostly so I don't have to deal with so many kids on the plane...


----------



## Brocktoon

ahoff said:


> Congrats to DC and Rachel! Great pics.
> 
> Been way to busy to get on here much. Have been doing some work traveling, to Switzerland and Chicago. For the beer enthusiasts, I found a real nice brewery right near where I was working, called Two Brothers. They had one beer called Hopcentric that is right up there with Heady Topper.
> 
> No DW trip for me until January, heading back to Switzerland in a week and will spend the rest of the month there. Have fun at the meet!


 
My local craft store sells some Two Brothers. I got a 6 packs of cans from them a while ago (think it was a pale ale) and it wasn't too bad. I'll keep an eye out for the Hopcentric. I'm really not a big fan of hop crazy beers or IPAs, but a co-worker from VT got me a can of the fabled Heady Topper and it pretty much lived up to its' reputation.


----------



## MICKEY88

amfie928 said:


> Absolutely! DVC for everyone! Then you can all visit me for cocktails at my new Golden Oaks address! Lol!



when I win the lottery i'm buying 3 properties at golden Oak


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not a super adventurous eater myself,  and I LOVE F&W.   Of course,  I REALLY enjoy the opportunity to drink so many new and tasty beverages.  (Which would be even better if I was a beer/wine type of person    )
> 
> If nothing more,  the atmosphere during the event is great.    It's definately worth checking out at least once.
> 
> I see pricing information wise,  Josh has already answered you.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a matter of preference.  There are so many options available that can appeal to so many different tastes.   From special wines and beers,  to mixed drinks,   there could be something that one person loves that another thinks doesn't compare to their favorite.
> 
> That being said....  OMG! You GOTTA try the Dragonberry Coladas!    The past two years I just can't get enough of them,  and often will buy at least 2 at a time because 1 just doesn't last long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was calm until I was told to "go hide" for the wedding to start.   Then I got nervous as hell.
> 
> Once the ceremony was over I was able to calm back down again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  The day was a blast and It's a shame we couldn't have more DIS peeps join us considering how much this group fits into our history.
> 
> And while I'm sure the Diva will have some great pics to share,   here are a few I thought I'd pass along which POTCAddict's sister was able to get and post to Facebook.
> 
> 
> Here we are with GusGus dancing during the reception.   Despite the fact it looks lik POTCAddict is about to fist-pound Gus,   the reality is Gus is doing his little fist-pump dancing and she's dancing along with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here's the Diva when she came up to our Table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Ladies,  since I know you can be interested in this sort of thing....



You both look great and Rachel looks gorgeous.  



taramoz said:


> I leave friday, how am I supposed to concentrate at work?



Have a blast.  We booked three days at Disneyland Paris at the end of the month and we are trying to figure out costumes. It is a bit harder than last year since  Paris is a bit cooler than Orlando.   



MICKEY88 said:


> when I win the lottery i'm buying 3 properties at golden Oak



We will all be neighbors then, Erik and I  decided we are going to retire here.


----------



## amfie928

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> when I win the lottery i'm buying 3 properties at golden Oak



We can be neighbors!


----------



## amfie928

Some weekdays call for an extra dirty martini ... up...shaken not stirred...with blue cheese olives. Geesh!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Have a blast.  We booked three days at Disneyland Paris at the end of the month and we are trying to figure out costumes. It is a bit harder than last year since  Paris is a bit cooler than Orlando.



Me and my angel are going "Teen Beach Movie", she is the biker, I am the much more laid back surfer!  We are excited.  Let me know what y'all dress up as and how DLP is, you will have a blast!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Me and my angel are going "Teen Beach Movie", she is the biker, I am the much more laid back surfer!  We are excited.  Let me know what y'all dress up as and how DLP is, you will have a blast!



This sounds interesting.


   Sadly I'm thinking there may not be much dressing up for us on our cruise or during a MNSSHP if we make it this year.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Well, I sent my info to everyone that was on the front page of this thread who was interested in meeting up for Food and Wine fun on 10/25. If you did not get a message from me and are interested in going, please PM me.


----------



## want2bminnie

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Well, I sent my info to everyone that was on the front page of this thread who was interested in meeting up for Food and Wine fun on 10/25. If you did not get a message from me and are interested in going, please PM me.



Hi Josh!

Any idea of what the "plan" is for the weekend?
I'm still on the fence and I guess it depends on what is happening on what day/time so I can figure out if/when to drive up. 
Are you planning stuff for all 3 days? (Fri-Sat-Sun)

Thanks! 

.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

want2bminnie said:


> Hi Josh!  Any idea of what the "plan" is for the weekend? I'm still on the fence and I guess it depends on what is happening on what day/time so I can figure out if/when to drive up.  Are you planning stuff for all 3 days? (Fri-Sat-Sun)  Thanks!   .



Right now the plan is to meet up Friday around 11 when WS first opens. We usually spend the day eating and drinking all the yummies around WS. No plans for Sat or Sun as a group. However, a lot of us will be down the whole weekend and I'm sure people wouldn't mind meeting up


----------



## want2bminnie

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Right now the plan is to meet up Friday around 11 when WS first opens. We usually spend the day eating and drinking all the yummies around WS. No plans for Sat or Sun as a group. However, a lot of us will be down the whole weekend and I'm sure people wouldn't mind meeting up



Thanks Josh

Bummer  It doesn't look like I will be able to make the Friday meet. 
I probably can't get up there until Saturday morning. But I will text you my number in case you guys plan anything for Saturday or Sunday. Hopefully I can meet up with the group at some point 

Also, if anyone else that is going to be around WDW on Sat. or Sun. (10/26 - 10/27) and wants to meet up, please let me know 

.


----------



## amfie928

Wish I could be there..I could use another vacation!


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> Have a blast.  We booked three days at Disneyland Paris at the end of the month and we are trying to figure out costumes. It is a bit harder than last year since  Paris is a bit cooler than Orlando.



Just arrived at CERN, will be here for rest of the month.  Hmmm, never been to DLP!


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Just arrived at CERN, will be here for rest of the month.  Hmmm, never been to DLP!



We took the train last summer from Geneva to Paris, it was only about three hours, definitely doable for the weekend. We thought we would get our Disney fix by going to DLP since we can't make it to WDW.   After that we are going to Geneva for Open Caves.  We are spending a few days there before driving home.  Have fun in Geneva, it's an awesome city, expensive, but awesome.


----------



## pookie10

taramoz said:


> Me and my angel are going "Teen Beach Movie", she is the biker, I am the much more laid back surfer!  We are excited.  Let me know what y'all dress up as and how DLP is, you will have a blast!



Ah yes, teen beach movie, I swear, it is going to be the end of me


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Right now the plan is to meet up Friday around 11 when WS first opens. We usually spend the day eating and drinking all the yummies around WS. No plans for Sat or Sun as a group. However, a lot of us will be down the whole weekend and I'm sure people wouldn't mind meeting up


 
Replied to your PM, as I'll be down for F&W on Friday.

There's a decent chance I'll be hitting up Jellyrolls on Saturday night. I've got to do something for Sat. night, and that plan's as good as any.

I have no idea what I'm doing on Sunday, as it may just be a non-park day. Maybe hit the Sea-Raycer speedboats on Bay Lake, mini-golf, or something at DTD.


----------



## DCTooTall

Rachel and I will be down there for the meet as well.   I'm pretty sure Friday is going to be a non-park type of day since we'll be seeing Gus again for the first time after our Cruise,   and will be checking into our timeshare and dealing with all that fun.     

Definitely keep up updated on what's going on thruought the weekend since I know Rachel probably wouldn't mind getting another chance to meet up with some of the peeps around here.


----------



## ahoff

Brocktoon said:


> My local craft store sells some Two Brothers. I got a 6 packs of cans from them a while ago (think it was a pale ale) and it wasn't too bad. I'll keep an eye out for the Hopcentric. I'm really not a big fan of hop crazy beers or IPAs, but a co-worker from VT got me a can of the fabled Heady Topper and it pretty much lived up to its' reputation.



The Alchemist (brewer of Heady Topper) has a tasting room perhaps twice the size of a DVC studio.  Picture it full of 50 people in an orderly line (with the line extending out the door) on canning days, with most walking out with the two-case limit.  A lot of out-of-towners returning from skiing (like myself) bringing the goods home, as HT is only distributed locally.  When I was up there last summer there was an article in local paper on the growing bootlegging industry, with HT even appearing on ebay.  It's that good!



ctnurse said:


> We took the train last summer from Geneva to Paris, it was only about three hours, definitely doable for the weekend. We thought we would get our Disney fix by going to DLP since we can't make it to WDW.   After that we are going to Geneva for Open Caves.  We are spending a few days there before driving home.  Have fun in Geneva, it's an awesome city, expensive, but awesome.



Have done the TGV to Paris a few years ago.  Geneva is a great city, love biking around it and surrounding countryside.  Will do some checking on the Open Caves, have not heard of it before.  Looking forward to weekend!


And to all being in DW for upcoming meet, have a great time!


----------



## PoohLover78

Brocktoon said:


> Replied to your PM, as I'll be down for F&W on Friday.
> 
> There's a decent chance I'll be hitting up Jellyrolls on Saturday night. I've got to do something for Sat. night, and that plan's as good as any.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing on Sunday, as it may just be a non-park day. Maybe hit the Sea-Raycer speedboats on Bay Lake, mini-golf, or something at DTD.



If you want some company for Disney mini golf, I'd be up for it. I'd love to play a round but I just don't wanna do it just by myself....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Still here and planning on coming out to the parks. Friday is a bust for me as I cannot get the day off work. I am all for meeting up on Saturday.  I am game for whatever anyone wants to do.


----------



## PoohLover78

Okay, now I'm officially ready to go. First, they extend hours (first shock, I actually get to see AK after dusk! ) and then I was just able to nab not one, not two but THREE ADRs for BOG  Honestly, I am way beyond shocked now because I've been trying for like forever to grab even just one ADR! Now I can dine in each room once 

Oh, and since I had to make all these ressies for 2.... if someone wants to go have fun with me at the Beast's castle, all these ADRs are adult friendly  (meaning they are are at 9:30pm  )

Is it time yet, is it time yet, is it time yet!!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

PoohLover78 said:


> Okay, now I'm officially ready to go. First, they extend hours (first shock, I actually get to see AK after dusk! ) and then I was just able to nab not one, not two but THREE ADRs for BOG  Honestly, I am way beyond shocked now because I've been trying for like forever to grab even just one ADR! Now I can dine in each room once   Oh, and since I had to make all these ressies for 2.... if someone wants to go have fun with me at the Beast's castle, all these ADRs are adult friendly  (meaning they are are at 9:30pm  )  Is it time yet, is it time yet, is it time yet!!!





What days are they for?


----------



## PoohLover78

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> What days are they for?



Yeah, I guess it would have helped if I had actually said what dates they are  Oct 28th, Nov 2nd and Nov 6th. All 9:30pm.


----------



## Hedobaby

We arrive quite late on Friday and may have some serious jetlag coming from England but will try to make the Friday meet up.  If not we are around for 10 days. Going to try to make jellyrolls Saturday night!  It is not long now!!! So excited!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. Right now. The only confirmed people for the meet are

Goofyfigment
Jagfanjosh3252
Poohlover
brooktoon

Maybe
Dctootall
Potaddict
Hedobaby


Am I missing anybody?


Will anybody be going to the MNSSHP Sunday night?


----------



## taramoz

Just back as of late last night!  It ws so much fun, I wanna go back already.  It was way more crowded this year then last year, and I did same weekend last year.  But it was GREAT!  Y'all enjoy


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Right now. The only confirmed people for the meet are
> 
> Goofyfigment
> Jagfanjosh3252
> Poohlover
> brooktoon
> 
> Maybe
> Dctootall
> Potaddict
> Hedobaby
> 
> 
> Am I missing anybody?
> 
> 
> Will anybody be going to the MNSSHP Sunday night?







Her handle was "POTCAddict"....  not "potaddict".   Totally different type of addiction.   


I think there were a couple drive-bys who expressed interest who were on the list on the first page.  Don't be too surprised if there are last minute "oh! I'm here!  This is XXXX from the DIS" texts from people who aren't super active around here but asked to be added to the meet list.


----------



## pookie10

Well, I know who won't be there..... This guy!!!! Booooooooo no Disney till February.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DCTooTall said:


> Her handle was "POTCAddict"....  not "potaddict".   Totally different type of addiction.     I think there were a couple drive-bys who expressed interest who were on the list on the first page.  Don't be too surprised if there are last minute "oh! I'm here!  This is XXXX from the DIS" texts from people who aren't super active around here but asked to be added to the meet list.




Whoa. My bad DC. Lol. I think that was on auto correct as well. Lol


----------



## amfie928

Wish I could be there...but I will have a cocktail and think of you all!  Sitting on my couch....


----------



## pookie10

amfie928 said:


> Wish I could be there...but I will have a cocktail and think of you all!  Sitting on my couch....



Me too....we shall have cocktails together...


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Right now. The only confirmed people for the meet are
> 
> Goofyfigment
> Jagfanjosh3252
> Poohlover
> brooktoon
> 
> Maybe
> Dctootall
> Potaddict
> Hedobaby
> 
> 
> Am I missing anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will anybody be going to the MNSSHP Sunday night?



You are missing me as being there for Saturday. . .Sunday night is questionable. . .

Just sayin.


----------



## Brocktoon

Trying to finish up my packing list for my trip this week while enjoying a Troegs Mad Elf ale (a true nectar of the gods!).  I'm a little freaked about the reports of crazy crowds going on at WDW, and all the fun with the large scale Magic Band roll out. But, I figure once I arrive, grab my 1st drink, and realize I'm finally on vacation I'll just go with the flow.

I should be on site by Wednesday afternoon, and  I've got Josh's contact info for Friday.  Saturday afternoon my Dad and I are doing the Wild Africa Trek, but I'm free Saturday night for Jellyrolls or something similarly entertaining.

Tentative plans for the rest of my vacation:

Sunday 10/27 - ??? Non-park craziness ???
Monday 10/28 - Another big day at Epcot for attacking F&W, hopefully with lowish crowds
Tuesday 10/29 - AK (at least for the 1st half of the day)
Wednesday 10/30 - HS for the morning, and then probably on to another park ???

If anyone else needs my contact info, feel free to PM me for my cell #.  I should also have some limited access to a laptop so hopefully I'll be able to check-in on the DIS while down there.


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> Trying to finish up my packing list for my trip this week while enjoying a Troegs Mad Elf ale (a true nectar of the gods!).  I'm a little freaked about the reports of crazy crowds going on at WDW, and all the fun with the large scale Magic Band roll out. But, I figure once I arrive, grab my 1st drink, and realize I'm finally on vacation I'll just go with the flow.
> 
> I should be on site by Wednesday afternoon, and  I've got Josh's contact info for Friday.  Saturday afternoon my Dad and I are doing the Wild Africa Trek, but I'm free Saturday night for Jellyrolls or something similarly entertaining.
> 
> Tentative plans for the rest of my vacation:
> 
> Sunday 10/27 - ??? Non-park craziness ???
> Monday 10/28 - Another big day at Epcot for attacking F&W, hopefully with lowish crowds
> Tuesday 10/29 - AK (at least for the 1st half of the day)
> Wednesday 10/30 - HS for the morning, and then probably on to another park ???
> 
> If anyone else needs my contact info, feel free to PM me for my cell #.  I should also have some limited access to a laptop so hopefully I'll be able to check-in on the DIS while down there.



Have fun!  Crowds were worse this year compared to last year, but I had no issues with the magic band.  So we enjoyed it no doubt, which you will too.  Tell everyone hello, and try not to passout in the hall


----------



## amfie928

Safe travels to all headed down!! Be thinking if you all and wishing I was there!  And if you do fall down I hope you take drunken photos!!


----------



## PoohLover78

I'm going to kill my airline. I changed my flight so I'll be in Orlando early Friday to make the meet and get some Disney feeling on arrival day.... yeah, guess what - my connecting flight from Charlotte to Orlando was canned!  I am now on the exact same flight as before, except I have a 6 hours layover in Charlotte instead of the 2 I had before!!!  I don't think I'll make the meet on Friday now.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Since most people wont be there until Sat. We can just change the official meet to then


Brockton. What time is your Wild Africa Trek?


----------



## TheBigE

Okay,

While I have not posted here recently, I assure you that my beautiful wife has kept me up to date on the going ons here on the board.

I just heard Sister Christian on the radio, and wanted to wish Kurt and everyone else heading to F&W a great time.   

Hoping someone can make it to Jellyrolls and throw some cash on the Piano and have then run through Sister Christian for us!!


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> Have fun!  Crowds were worse this year compared to last year, but I had no issues with the magic band.  So we enjoyed it no doubt, which you will too.  Tell everyone hello, and try not to passout in the hall



I make no guarantees, but I'll do my best to stay away from hallways ... can't say the same for passing out though 



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Since most people wont be there until Sat. We can just change the official meet to then
> 
> 
> Brockton. What time is your Wild Africa Trek?



Saturday will work for me.  I've got some seminars and the 3D dessert party booked for Friday anyway.  I've got the Africa tour from 12:30 til around 4 PM, but I can meet up with everyone afterwards (don't go crazy trying to plan around me).  I don't know if anyone wants to meet up around the boardwalk for Jellyrolls Sat evening?  I'd just recommend staying away from Epcot on Saturday.  The crowds got insane last year as the day went on.

And I'll also be around Sunday and the next week if anyone is around.

I should have limited access to check this board when back at the RV, but just in case I have wi-fi issues, someone can just text or call me with Saturday late afternoon / evening plans



TheBigE said:


> Okay,
> 
> While I have not posted here recently, I assure you that my beautiful wife has kept me up to date on the going ons here on the board.
> 
> I just heard Sister Christian on the radio, and wanted to wish Kurt and everyone else heading to F&W a great time.
> 
> Hoping someone can make it to Jellyrolls and throw some cash on the Piano and have then run through Sister Christian for us!!



Hoping we can get some folks together for Jellyrolls possibly Sat evening.  If so, you know I've got Sister Christian covered.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yea. I remember how crazy it was last year. That is why I suggested Friday. But if no one can go lol. Might as well do it Saturday.  

What time is your 3D Party?


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Yea. I remember how crazy it was last year. That is why I suggested Friday. But if no one can go lol. Might as well do it Saturday.
> 
> What time is your 3D Party?



For Friday, I've got a test Track FP+ for ~ 4-5PM, a Distillery seminar from 6-7PM, and then the 3D Party is 7:30 - 9:30 PM, followed by reserved viewing for Illuminations.  So, my Friday evening is pretty booked, and I'll probably head back to the campground after Illuminations.  I'll probably still be floating around Epcot during the afternoon if anyone else is around.

It sounds like Saturday may work better for everyone's schedule.  I can always just meet up with everyone for the evening after I'm done my Africa Trek.


----------



## PoohLover78

I would love to meet up at Jellyrolls on Sat eve! I have to move into the timeshare on Sat so I don't know how early I can get to the parks that day but Jellyrolls is definitely doable.


----------



## want2bminnie

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Since most people wont be there until Sat. We can just change the official meet to then
> 
> 
> Brockton. What time is your Wild Africa Trek?



I'll be there on Saturday


----------



## Brocktoon

Cool, it sounds like we may have some folks for Jellyrolls on Sat? I'm in WDW now, but I sent my cell # to some of the folks on the thread. Hopefully we can find a meet-up place and time around the Boardwalk beforehand, or I can just meet-up with the rest of the crew if something is already going on Saturday after my Africa tour.

I should be able to check-in on the boards sometime tomorrow as well. I'm already plenty of drinks into the day, heading over to Trail's End for dinner, and then FP+ for some MK rides and Wishes.


----------



## want2bminnie

Brocktoon said:


> Cool, it sounds like we may have some folks for Jellyrolls on Sat? I'm in WDW now, but I sent my cell # to some of the folks on the thread. Hopefully we can find a meet-up place and time around the Boardwalk beforehand, or I can just meet-up with the rest of the crew if something is already going on Saturday after my Africa tour.
> 
> I should be able to check-in on the boards sometime tomorrow as well. I'm already plenty of drinks into the day, heading over to Trail's End for dinner, and then FP+ for some MK rides and Wishes.



I didn't get any phone number   
(lol, just kidding!!  )

Can't wait to meet everyone on Saturday  

The weather is supposed to be nice!


----------



## PoohLover78

I'll be mostly travelling tomorrow but I'll check in during my oh so short (6 hr ) layover in Charlotte to see what plans are for Sat.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I was planning on meeting up with you all on Saturday but that is not happening now.  Due to crazy crap at work, I will not be traveling to Orlando at all this weekend.  All of you have crazy fun.


----------



## Brocktoon

want2bminnie said:


> I didn't get any phone number
> (lol, just kidding!!  )
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone on Saturday
> 
> The weather is supposed to be nice!


 
Just PM'ed my cell #. I should be out for the rest of the day (Raglan Road and DTD).

As mentioned, I'll be free at Epcot on Friday from ~ 11:30 til 4PM, after which I have F&W events booked for the rest of the day. If anyone wants to catch me in Epcot during the afternoon, just send me a text, or you can try to call (although may not notice the phone ringing). May also book the 3 PM pasty demo if there are any tickets available on Friday

Also will be free on Saturday once I wrap up my Wild Africa trek ~3:30 to 4.

Probably won't have many (if any) chances to check back on the DIS between today and Saturday afternoon ... long day of F&W tomorrow


----------



## amfie928

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> Just PM'ed my cell #. I should be out for the rest of the day (Raglan Road and DTD).
> 
> As mentioned, I'll be free at Epcot on Friday from ~ 11:30 til 4PM, after which I have F&W events booked for the rest of the day. If anyone wants to catch me in Epcot during the afternoon, just send me a text, or you can try to call (although may not notice the phone ringing). May also book the 3 PM pasty demo if there are any tickets available on Friday
> 
> Also will be free on Saturday once I wrap up my Wild Africa trek ~3:30 to 4.
> 
> Probably won't have many (if any) chances to check back on the DIS between today and Saturday afternoon ... long day of F&W tomorrow



*sigh* have a great time....wish...oh how I wish I was going. Had 5 inches of snow at work today.

Enjoy lots of adult beverages! I will definitely be thinking of all of you this weekend!!


----------



## PoohLover78

I am about 10 minutes away from checking in for my flight. Changed it back to the later flight again at the courtesy of the airline because they canned the earlier connection in Charlotte. 

Josh has my cell number so if anyone needs it, you can contact Josh for it. I'll be checking in again tonight when I get to the hotel. Those of you going have a great Friday at F&W and I'll see us tomorrow!


----------



## DelftBlue

PoohLover78 said:


> I am about 10 minutes away from checking in for my flight. Changed it back to the later flight again at the courtesy of the airline because they canned the earlier connection in Charlotte.
> 
> Josh has my cell number so if anyone needs it, you can contact Josh for it. I'll be checking in again tonight when I get to the hotel. Those of you going have a great Friday at F&W and I'll see us tomorrow!



Would love it if you guys post a trip report. I'd love know how things go and if it was super crowded.


----------



## amfie928

So if I can't spend a Friday evening at Epcot with all of you... I will spend it with Daniel Craig in 'Skyfall' with a dirty martini...shaken of course. Yummy!


----------



## ArielseekingEric

13 days until my first solo trip to wdw....can't wait.


----------



## eMd

So I usually post in the budget board but I'm here for a family wedding (offsite) and I am thinking I'll be super bored if I don't go to the parks. I haven't been to Disney since I was 10, I'm now 27 and in kind of like ehhh so I want to go alone just to kill boredom? I've done sea world alone in the past and loved it but I feel like there is so much more to do at Disney than sea world and I would be overwhelmed. I would consider meeting everyone at jellyrolls but I have a family event tomorrow when you'll all be meeting up


----------



## amfie928

eMd said:
			
		

> So I usually post in the budget board but I'm here for a family wedding (offsite) and I am thinking I'll be super bored if I don't go to the parks. I haven't been to Disney since I was 10, I'm now 27 and in kind of like ehhh so I want to go alone just to kill boredom? I've done sea world alone in the past and loved it but I feel like there is so much more to do at Disney than sea world and I would be overwhelmed. I would consider meeting everyone at jellyrolls but I have a family event tomorrow when you'll all be meeting up



I would go anyway but keep in mind you won't be able to see everything. It may just Or resort hop...I could spend a whole day doing that. Do the monorail loop...check out all the resorts...have a drink at the bars. If you do decide on a park pick the one you most want to see!


----------



## ThroughLookingGlass

*I was told a million years ago to post my pictures of the wedding(DCTooTall & POTCaddict), I see my BIL already did that but he left out THE CARRIAGE. Most important part of a Cinderella wedding!*
















*Rachel showing off her bling to the Diva,*






*And this one is just cause I like to show off my photog skills  and my sister and Daryl look so nice,*


----------



## Brocktoon

Just checking in before I head out for the night. The 3D Dessert party Sweet Seats were a great experience, especially if you like alcohol. I would do it again in a heartbeat. Also, the Wild Africa Trek this afternoon was freakin' amazing!

Just Checked with Josh.  We'll try getting some people together outside near Jellyrolls around 7:30 or so.  If no one shows, I'm probably not going to snag a table all on my lonesome.  Probably best to check-in to JellyRolls by 9 PM  So, I'll be heading over to the boardwalk area pretty soon and see what shapes up


----------



## PoohLover78

This is the dud who went to the parks yesterday and forgot her phone at the apartment. Very big facepalm moment. I didn't get back until 8:30pm (I so lost track of time!) and saw you guys had already set a 7:30pm time :/ I sent a PM to Josh to possibly still meet up with you guys but I guess I was a bit late already. 

I will be at MK today and I will make damn sure to take my phone with me! If anyone is hitting the parks today, let me know


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sorry I missed everyone this trip, but staying home and hanging with Tony was exactly what the MD ordered.  Love my man.


----------



## NJDiva

Ok, so this is the first minute I've had to myself to check in on the board...first...my trip down...TOTALLY LOVE THE TRAIN!! this may be my new mode of transport for two reasons: 1) it made me relax and do nothing. I couldn't log into the work server (darn) and so I just watched netflix (I got sucked into watching Once Upon a Time) and played my DS. 2) I had my car and could pack whatever I wanted coming and going. I didn't mind the 17 hrs since I slept through most of it and I was pretty rested when I got to Orlando. so a big thumbs up for the train
So I basically spent my week eating and drinking my way through F&W. this is the first time I didn't ride anything! I also did a lot of the culinary and mixology demonstrations which was very cool. I did MNSSHP with my bff, trick or treated and did the parade and fireworks. but as much fun as I did with all of that, by far my favorite thing was seeing Boys II Men!!!
I was insane!! I can't believe I can still talk for as much screaming I did. I went with my girlfriend's daughter and her doctor friends and we just had a blast! I got some awesome shots of them. 
So let's see, I ate, drank, sang and shopped! what a great way to spend a vacation. Oh and Josh, I bought the glow ears you mocked. 
So I missed all of you by a day, I'm really bummed by that, I'm actually on a business trip and then I have a sorority meeting to go to over the weekend.
I expect to hear what you all did while you were in the parks


----------



## ctnurse

I can't wait to hear all the trip reports from the meet, I know that Erik and I really missed F&W and Jellyrolls.  The good news is we leave for Disneyland Paris in the morning, somehow my sweet husband has convinced me to be out of the house and on the road by 6am.


----------



## amfie928

Hope everyone had a good time! I am planning a late January or February long weekend trip if anyone is thinking of a spring trip!


----------



## Brocktoon

Got back home yesterday after a 2 day drive north in the parents' RV.  I picked up some sort of crazy sinus infection / head cold of the gods while down in WDW, so I'm feeling pretty horrible.  I'll post some reviews of my trip experiences over the next few days, but overall it was a great trip.  FP+ is a cluster F-, and even though I worked it toward my advantage, I can't see how the final system will work well for anyone but the lazy and inexperienced 1st time visitor.

We never made it to Jellyrolls Saturday night, as I never really heard back from anybody but Josh.  I did have a really fun time on Sat night though, as I got to meet-up with Josh and Goofyfigment.  We had dinner at ESPN, and then closed out MK til 1AM, including the best Jungle Cruise ever ... hitting MK with Josh is like having a personal VIP tour guide!

Another highlight was to briefly hang out with PoohLover for a very quick loop of the World Showcase before I had dinner reservations ... It was at least great to get the chance to say Hi  and put another face to us DISers.  FP+ really locked my schedule down, so I had a bunch of missed connections while folks were visiting various parks.

Hopefully I may have also recruited a few folks for the adult/solo DIS boards.  Met a few really nice folks during the F&W demos unaware of the DIS, and was even abducted (sort of willingly) by a pair of friendly southern gals for some F&W touring.

For now, back to nursing my sinus/flu bug with copious Sat night alcohol and catching up on my DVR shows ... but I'll post more later (or eventually)


----------



## goofyfigment

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> We never made it to Jellyrolls Saturday night, as I never really heard back from anybody but Josh.  I did have  fun time on Sat night though, as I got to meet-up with Josh and Goofyfigment.  We had dinner at ESPN, and then closed out MK til 1AM, including the best Jungle Cruise ever ... hitting MK with Josh is like having a personal VIP tour guide!



Let's not forget we learned how to jump the line and now know we can make cms work even if they aren't currently working. Hopefully you improved your buzz score before you left.  

I was able to meet up with want2beminnie on Sunday at f&w and we made a couple rounds before I had to bail to go to mnsshp. Gotta meet DC at hhn for bill and teds so even though it was not anything like I heard last years was it was still a good time.

 I heading back in 2 weeks for a weekend trip and I'll get the opportunity to try out those fun bands, you already know my feelings on those.  Feel better brock and stay warm they are calling for snow in the next couple days hopefully its just talk.


----------



## pookie10

amfie928 said:


> Hope everyone had a good time! I am planning a late January or February long weekend trip if anyone is thinking of a spring trip!



The boyfriend (who I met on this board I might add) and I are going Feb 4th-10th.......


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> Got back home yesterday after a 2 day drive north in the parents' RV.  I picked up some sort of crazy sinus infection / head cold of the gods while down in WDW, so I'm feeling pretty horrible.  I'll post some reviews of my trip experiences over the next few days, but overall it was a great trip.  FP+ is a cluster F-, and even though I worked it toward my advantage, I can't see how the final system will work well for anyone but the lazy and inexperienced 1st time visitor.
> 
> We never made it to Jellyrolls Saturday night, as I never really heard back from anybody but Josh.  I did have a really fun time on Sat night though, as I got to meet-up with Josh and Goofyfigment.  We had dinner at ESPN, and then closed out MK til 1AM, including the best Jungle Cruise ever ... hitting MK with Josh is like having a personal VIP tour guide!
> 
> Another highlight was to briefly hang out with PoohLover for a very quick loop of the World Showcase before I had dinner reservations ... It was at least great to get the chance to say Hi  and put another face to us DISers.  FP+ really locked my schedule down, so I had a bunch of missed connections while folks were visiting various parks.
> 
> Hopefully I may have also recruited a few folks for the adult/solo DIS boards.  Met a few really nice folks during the F&W demos unaware of the DIS, and was even abducted (sort of willingly) by a pair of friendly southern gals for some F&W touring.
> 
> For now, back to nursing my sinus/flu bug with copious Sat night alcohol and catching up on my DVR shows ... but I'll post more later (or eventually)





goofyfigment said:


> Let's not forget we learned how to jump the line and now know we can make cms work even if they aren't currently working. Hopefully you improved your buzz score before you left.
> 
> I was able to meet up with want2beminnie on Sunday at f&w and we made a couple rounds before I had to bail to go to mnsshp. Gotta meet DC at hhn for bill and teds so even though it was not anything like I heard last years was it was still a good time.
> 
> I heading back in 2 weeks for a weekend trip and I'll get the opportunity to try out those fun bands, you already know my feelings on those.  Feel better brock and stay warm they are calling for snow in the next couple days hopefully its just talk.


It sounds like you guys had a blast, sorry we missed it.



pookie10 said:


> The boyfriend (who I met on this board I might add) and I are going Feb 4th-10th.......



Have an awesome trip, BTW, I met my husband on a previous thread of the  SSC.  



I wanted to report back on Disneyland Paris.  The crowds were big, but manageable, I didn't realize that all the kids in  Europe and the UK were on break.  We went the Halloween Party and just got of taste of the  parks.  We will definitely go back, hopefully when it's a bit warmer.


----------



## DisneyGirlie

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this thread obviously and haven't read through the infinity of pages, but the gist that I get is that this thread is focused on meet ups. I live a hop, skip, and a 5 minute drive from WDW so whoever is in charge of this social club and meeting up, let me know whenever you have another event!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DisneyGirlie said:


> Hi everyone,  I'm new to this thread obviously and haven't read through the infinity of pages, but the gist that I get is that this thread is focused on meet ups. I live a hop, skip, and a 5 minute drive from WDW so whoever is in charge of this social club and meeting up, let me know whenever you have another event!



We usually have an annual meet up once a year in October during Food and Wine. Other than that, it's just whenever someone is there they will usually post and ask for meet-ups.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Checking in from Tornado-ville, aka Kokomo, IN.  Without power for about 22 hours now, might be back on tonight or as late as Wednesday.  Other than some downed trees and half the gutter on the back of our house being ripped off, we don't have too much damage at our house, but the neighbors lost half their room and there is a lot of damage at other places in town.  I saw a picture where the 2nd story of someone's house had blown off and landed in the middle of the road.  I am hanging out at the library with the kiddos to charge phone and laptop.

But, in 2 weeks, DH and I will be at Disney for 4 nights 

I had a commando itinerary all planned out, and then canceled all but 2 reservations (on the same day, lol; lunch at Mama Melrose for the Fantasmic! dining package because DH loves Fantasmic! and Flying Fish for a later dinner as our big anniversary meal; we are staying at the Beach Club that night, so it shouldn't be too rough to get back to our room).  We have fastpass+ reservations that I will have for us to keep in mind, but we aren't going to live and die by them.  I even canceled our Wild Africa Trek because DH would rather enjoy the park then take 3 hours out for the Trek.  I can hardly wait


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm BBAAACCCCKKKKKK!!

  It's kinda scary to see that I leave for a month for a major Honeymoon/Family vacation trip...  followed by a couple weeks to recover and adjust and catch back up on my regular daily life....   and this thread just stalls out.   Only 2 new pages of posts?    tsk tsk tsk...  


So first off....  sorry we didn't make any of the Disney meets.  Money was VERY tight this trip [drinking on a cruise can get awfully expensive.   ],  so between the money and the baby,  we didn't feel like EPCOT on the weekend was the best use of our time and park day.

Outside of that.... the trip was amazing.   The Cruise rocked!   Can't wait to go again...  unfortunately that may be awhile because of the cost and logistics with Gus.    We also had a blast at the parks, resort hopping, and our entire Central Florida Adventure.   I really didn't want to leave.  

  I do have to comment though that there were a lot of aspects this year that left me slightly disappointed compared to last year.    First off....  the whole magic band/Fastpass+ deal.   I definitely,  as an offsite visitor, noticed an adverse impact on my experience from the way Fastpass+ exists in the park currently.....  the least of which being the increase in the standby waits on new "fastpass+" attractions [which as an offsite, I can't take advantage of the fastpass+].     I also had several bad experiences with the RFID' soda fountains at the resorts when we ate at a resort....  and noticed quick service food options seemed to have gotten worse [sometimes in the name of "healthy options"].      It was also difficult at times finding food for Gus to eat at the Disney quick service locations.  (we never had an issue at the Universal Parks....  in part due to Thunder Falls.)  

  We ended up posting a lot of pics of the trip... and Gus... on Facebook.   I'l be happy to share a few around here if you guys are interested.





ThroughLookingGlass said:


> *I was told a million years ago to post my pictures of the wedding(DCTooTall & POTCaddict), I see my BIL already did that but he left out THE CARRIAGE. Most important part of a Cinderella wedding!*
> [/IMG]



Awwwww....  Look at the cute couple.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DCTooTall said:


> I'm BBAAACCCCKKKKKK!!  It's kinda scary to see that I leave for a month for a major Honeymoon/Family vacation trip...  followed by a couple weeks to recover and adjust and catch back up on my regular daily life....   and this thread just stalls out.   Only 2 new pages of posts?    tsk tsk tsk...    So first off....  sorry we didn't make any of the Disney meets.  Money was VERY tight this trip [drinking on a cruise can get awfully expensive.   ],  so between the money and the baby,  we didn't feel like EPCOT on the weekend was the best use of our time and park day.  Outside of that.... the trip was amazing.   The Cruise rocked!   Can't wait to go again...  unfortunately that may be awhile because of the cost and logistics with Gus.    We also had a blast at the parks, resort hopping, and our entire Central Florida Adventure.   I really didn't want to leave.  I do have to comment though that there were a lot of aspects this year that left me slightly disappointed compared to last year.    First off....  the whole magic band/Fastpass+ deal.   I definitely,  as an offsite visitor, noticed an adverse impact on my experience from the way Fastpass+ exists in the park currently.....  the least of which being the increase in the standby waits on new "fastpass+" attractions [which as an offsite, I can't take advantage of the fastpass+].     I also had several bad experiences with the RFID' soda fountains at the resorts when we ate at a resort....  and noticed quick service food options seemed to have gotten worse [sometimes in the name of "healthy options"].      It was also difficult at times finding food for Gus to eat at the Disney quick service locations.  (we never had an issue at the Universal Parks....  in part due to Thunder Falls.)  We ended up posting a lot of pics of the trip... and Gus... on Facebook.   I'l be happy to share a few around here if you guys are interested.  Awwwww....  Look at the cute couple.




Haha. I was just thinking this. To be honest. A lot of regulars haven't been here. Glad you had fun on your honeymoon. How come Rachael no longer posts here lol


----------



## amfie928

DIS_MERI said:
			
		

> Checking in from Tornado-ville, aka Kokomo, IN.  Without power for about 22 hours now, might be back on tonight or as late as Wednesday.  Other than some downed trees and half the gutter on the back of our house being ripped off, we don't have too much damage at our house, but the neighbors lost half their room and there is a lot of damage at other places in town.  I saw a picture where the 2nd story of someone's house had blown off and landed in the middle of the road.  I am hanging out at the library with the kiddos to charge phone and laptop.
> 
> But, in 2 weeks, DH and I will be at Disney for 4 nights
> 
> I had a commando itinerary all planned out, and then canceled all but 2 reservations (on the same day, lol; lunch at Mama Melrose for the Fantasmic! dining package because DH loves Fantasmic! and Flying Fish for a later dinner as our big anniversary meal; we are staying at the Beach Club that night, so it shouldn't be too rough to get back to our room).  We have fastpass+ reservations that I will have for us to keep in mind, but we aren't going to live and die by them.  I even canceled our Wild Africa Trek because DH would rather enjoy the park then take 3 hours out for the Trek.  I can hardly wait



Glad to hear you made it safe and sound through the storm. It was quite a wild night here in Ohio but luckily it wasn't as bad as it could have been. No power is the pits! I can't live without my hair dryer! (Well I can but you really don't want to see me then)!

Enjoy your trip and happy anniversary!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm BBAAACCCCKKKKKK!!
> 
> It's kinda scary to see that I leave for a month for a major Honeymoon/Family vacation trip...  followed by a couple weeks to recover and adjust and catch back up on my regular daily life....   and this thread just stalls out.   Only 2 new pages of posts?    tsk tsk tsk...
> 
> 
> So first off....  sorry we didn't make any of the Disney meets.  Money was VERY tight this trip [drinking on a cruise can get awfully expensive.   ],  so between the money and the baby,  we didn't feel like EPCOT on the weekend was the best use of our time and park day.
> 
> Outside of that.... the trip was amazing.   The Cruise rocked!   Can't wait to go again...  unfortunately that may be awhile because of the cost and logistics with Gus.    We also had a blast at the parks, resort hopping, and our entire Central Florida Adventure.   I really didn't want to leave.
> 
> I do have to comment though that there were a lot of aspects this year that left me slightly disappointed compared to last year.    First off....  the whole magic band/Fastpass+ deal.   I definitely,  as an offsite visitor, noticed an adverse impact on my experience from the way Fastpass+ exists in the park currently.....  the least of which being the increase in the standby waits on new "fastpass+" attractions [which as an offsite, I can't take advantage of the fastpass+].     I also had several bad experiences with the RFID' soda fountains at the resorts when we ate at a resort....  and noticed quick service food options seemed to have gotten worse [sometimes in the name of "healthy options"].      It was also difficult at times finding food for Gus to eat at the Disney quick service locations.  (we never had an issue at the Universal Parks....  in part due to Thunder Falls.)
> 
> We ended up posting a lot of pics of the trip... and Gus... on Facebook.   I'l be happy to share a few around here if you guys are interested.



Actually we were waiting for an update from you so we could comment....does that sound believable?? I can honestly say for me the fall is super crazy for me so I did have a hard time making time for the board...I know, how wrong is that! I may be making a quick trip down in January, my bff from Jersey has a conference to go to and if the price is right, I may fly down for a few days...no pressure to do anything just wander a bit which I never really do, I always have some sort of agenda when I go. 
anyway, glad you're back and I hope you enjoyed your pictures...


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Haha. I was just thinking this. To be honest. A lot of regulars haven't been here. Glad you had fun on your honeymoon. How come Rachael no longer posts here lol



Rachel hasn't posted around here much since before the first meet we had for the 40th a few years ago.   She stops by occasionally these days to lurk,  but between Gus and everything else she has going on in her life,  she doesn't have much time to check up on the SSC these days.  (for most of the good stuff,  she gets the recap from me anyways.  )



NJDiva said:


> Actually we were waiting for an update from you so we could comment....does that sound believable?? I can honestly say for me the fall is super crazy for me so I did have a hard time making time for the board...I know, how wrong is that! I may be making a quick trip down in January, my bff from Jersey has a conference to go to and if the price is right, I may fly down for a few days...no pressure to do anything just wander a bit which I never really do, I always have some sort of agenda when I go.
> anyway, glad you're back and I hope you enjoyed your pictures...



 Lucky.   We (I) went a bit overboard with this trip,  so I'm not going to be able to afford another trip for awhile.  

And we LOVED the pictures.   Seriously.... your pics of the ceremony are better than a lot of the ones we got from our official wedding photographer.   I also think one of your pics may actually be my new favorite pictures i've seen of the wedding.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Rachel hasn't posted around here much since before the first meet we had for the 40th a few years ago.   She stops by occasionally these days to lurk,  but between Gus and everything else she has going on in her life,  she doesn't have much time to check up on the SSC these days.  (for most of the good stuff,  she gets the recap from me anyways.  )
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky.   We (I) went a bit overboard with this trip,  so I'm not going to be able to afford another trip for awhile.
> 
> And we LOVED the pictures.   Seriously.... your pics of the ceremony are better than a lot of the ones we got from our official wedding photographer.   I also think one of your pics may actually be my new favorite pictures i've seen of the wedding.



so glad you enjoyed them...now I'm curious, which picture is your favorite...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> so glad you enjoyed them...now I'm curious, which picture is your favorite...



This one:







I love how it captures the joy/excitement on both our faces as we first start our walk out of the church,  before we got hit with timetables and posed shots and all the other running around or "obligations" on the day.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> This one:
> 
> I love how it captures the joy/excitement on both our faces as we first start our walk out of the church,  before we got hit with timetables and posed shots and all the other running around or "obligations" on the day.


Aww...I love that shot...you see such adoration for her which is awesome!


----------



## Tramp77

How's everyone on here doing?! It's been a long time!

So I got the "horrible" news about 12 months ago that my job is being relocated to Lake Mary, FL, which is like 30 minutes North of WDW without traffic. I literally felt like I won the lottery when I found out lol. Needless to say, I'm moving from NJ to FL right after Christmas on the company's dime! So the point of posting this wasn't to brag lol, but to say that hopefully I can finally get to meet some of you guys when you come down at some point!


----------



## pitterpint23

Tramp77 said:
			
		

> How's everyone on here doing?! It's been a long time!
> 
> So I got the "horrible" news about 12 months ago that my job is being relocated to Lake Mary, FL, which is like 30 minutes North of WDW without traffic. I literally felt like I won the lottery when I found out lol. Needless to say, I'm moving from NJ to FL right after Christmas on the company's dime! So the point of posting this wasn't to brag lol, but to say that hopefully I can finally get to meet some of you guys when you come down at some point!



Jealousy!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Tramp77 said:


> How's everyone on here doing?! It's been a long time!
> 
> So I got the "horrible" news about 12 months ago that my job is being relocated to Lake Mary, FL, which is like 30 minutes North of WDW without traffic. I literally felt like I won the lottery when I found out lol. Needless to say, I'm moving from NJ to FL right after Christmas on the company's dime! So the point of posting this wasn't to brag lol, but to say that hopefully I can finally get to meet some of you guys when you come down at some point!



 back!

   That kinda luck is awesome.     Even better.... you would start to qualify for Florida Resident discounts....  or even the Regular AP monthly payment plan.

  I'm seriously debating which route I'd end up picking if I ever get the chance to relocate to Florida.   (fingers crossed)


----------



## DWGal210

Hi everyone!  New person here and chiming in.    Been around the DIS for quite a few years but wandered onto this board and voila, here I am!  Sounds like a fun group!  Hope everyone has fun plans for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DWGal210 said:


> Hi everyone!  New person here and chiming in.    Been around the DIS for quite a few years but wandered onto this board and voila, here I am!  Sounds like a fun group!  Hope everyone has fun plans for Thanksgiving.




Welcome. Feel free to join in whatever conversation we are having or start a new one. We have a bartender around here somewhere....


----------



## pitterpint23

Yeah, I forgot to mention, I'm new too. I've been planning a family vacation, but things happened (is been coming for a while), and I'm officially apart of the singles club.


----------



## DWGal210

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Welcome. Feel free to join in whatever conversation we are having or start a new one. We have a bartender around here somewhere....



Thanks! I'd love a piña colada! Yum!


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it captures the joy/excitement on both our faces as we first start our walk out of the church,  before we got hit with timetables and posed shots and all the other running around or "obligations" on the day.


You guys look miserable!


----------



## pookie10

pitterpint23 said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention, I'm new too. I've been planning a family vacation, but things happened (is been coming for a while), and I'm officially apart of the singles club.



I went through the same thing, in the midst of planning a family vacation, things with the "family" got off track, and alas, I became a solo......(well, with the kids) But no need to forgo Disney!!


----------



## pookie10

DCTooTall said:


> back!
> 
> That kinda luck is awesome.     Even better.... you would start to qualify for Florida Resident discounts....  or even the Regular AP monthly payment plan.
> 
> I'm seriously debating which route I'd end up picking if I ever get the chance to relocate to Florida.   (fingers crossed)



See, I just don't want to move to florida, not until I am old anyways lol...I live in Colorado, which is quite the hike to Disney, but I cannot handle the florida weather....I am NOT a humid heat kinda gal... I like being close to Disneyland, as it allows me to go to either the land or the world...I feel like living close to one or the other would kill the magic for me....


----------



## amfie928

Tramp77 said:
			
		

> How's everyone on here doing?! It's been a long time!
> 
> So I got the "horrible" news about 12 months ago that my job is being relocated to Lake Mary, FL, which is like 30 minutes North of WDW without traffic. I literally felt like I won the lottery when I found out lol. Needless to say, I'm moving from NJ to FL right after Christmas on the company's dime! So the point of posting this wasn't to brag lol, but to say that hopefully I can finally get to meet some of you guys when you come down at some point!



Very jealous!! I keep trying to tell my boss we need a satellite office.... still no luck convincing him though!


----------



## Tramp77

Thanks everyone! I still can't believe that it's actually happening lol. I had to bite the bullet and pay full price for a non resident annual pass over the Summer since I was doing a little back and forth and I wouldn't have proof of residency until 2014, but I'm looking forward to it when I renew for sure!


----------



## NJDiva

Tramp77 said:


> Thanks everyone! I still can't believe that it's actually happening lol. I had to bite the bullet and pay full price for a non resident annual pass over the Summer since I was doing a little back and forth and I wouldn't have proof of residency until 2014, but I'm looking forward to it when I renew for sure!



WELL WECOME BACK STRANGER!!! I know it must break your heart that you have to leave all of this FABULOUS weather and high taxes...be sure to bring some Talyor pork roll with you when you go.
seriously, congrats on the move, I would assume that means you are available to hang with "outsiders" when we come down...who knows, we may even sacrifice some time to help you move in


----------



## pitterpint23

pookie10 said:
			
		

> I went through the same thing, in the midst of planning a family vacation, things with the "family" got off track, and alas, I became a solo......(well, with the kids) But no need to forgo Disney!!



I definitely feel you. More reason to go, right?! But being a younger mom, it's not so easy to see  light at the end of  the tunnel. 24 with a  toddler, it's going  be rough, but worth it.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Y'all really don't wanna move to FL. Lol. This weather can't make up its mind. One day sunny and 80* next clear and 50* then you have cloudy and 60* and now it's 75* and muggy.


----------



## pitterpint23

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Y'all really don't wanna move to FL. Lol. This weather can't make up its mind. One day sunny and 80* next clear and 50* then you have cloudy and 60* and now it's 75* and muggy.



Lived there for my college program, and loved it. Ohio has terrible humidity too, so I was at least prepared. Daily rain was okay. Overall was better than Ohio. It's warm there in Florida a lot. There are only 3 seasons in Ohio..

Rain.. snow.. and construction.


----------



## amfie928

pitterpint23 said:
			
		

> Lived there for my college program, and loved it. Ohio has terrible humidity too, so I was at least prepared. Daily rain was okay. Overall was better than Ohio. It's warm there in Florida a lot. There are only 3 seasons in Ohio..
> 
> Rain.. snow.. and construction.



LOL orange barrels are our state flower!

My brother is in Disney now texting me photos while I watch the snow fall and dread the morning commute in 6-10 inches of snow...


----------



## pitterpint23

amfie928 said:
			
		

> LOL orange barrels are our state flower!
> 
> My brother is in Disney now texting me photos while I watch the snow fall and dread the morning commute in 6-10 inches of snow...



Send him a textual punch.  what county are you in?!


----------



## amfie928

pitterpint23 said:
			
		

> Send him a textual punch.  what county are you in?!



LOL I am making him give me dvc points next year!

 I am in Cuyahoga but work in Geauga during the day then back across town at night. Lots of driving!


----------



## pitterpint23

amfie928 said:
			
		

> LOL I am making him give me dvc points next year!
> 
> I am in Cuyahoga but work in Geauga during the day then back across town at night. Lots of driving!



Good Lord!! I'm in Columbus, temporarily disabled, but I worked in reynoldsburg.. going to work for the Disney store at Polaris after my surgery


----------



## amfie928

pitterpint23 said:
			
		

> Good Lord!! I'm in Columbus, temporarily disabled, but I worked in reynoldsburg.. going to work for the Disney store at Polaris after my surgery



I work at store 391 in N. Olmsted... lol! You will love it...its lots of fun...that's my cross county jog. On a good day its maybe 45 minutes. I work in Burton. Then across 480. Some days I drive over 100 miles! But well...its for Mickey!


----------



## pitterpint23

amfie928 said:
			
		

> I work at store 391 in N. Olmsted... lol! You will love it...its lots of fun...that's my cross county jog. On a good day its maybe 45 minutes. I work in Burton. Then across 480. Some days I drive over 100 miles! But well...its for Mickey!



Do you get park discounts?


----------



## amfie928

pitterpint23 said:
			
		

> Do you get park discounts?



I sent you a pm


----------



## pitterpint23

amfie928 said:
			
		

> I sent you a pm



Lol I just did the same!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Florida has two seasons; January and Summer.


----------



## pitterpint23

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Florida has two seasons; January and Summer.



Lmbo, yeah, true. 

That, or..

Ice cube and cremate.


----------



## Tramp77

NJDiva said:


> WELL WECOME BACK STRANGER!!! I know it must break your heart that you have to leave all of this FABULOUS weather and high taxes...be sure to bring some Talyor pork roll with you when you go.
> seriously, congrats on the move, I would assume that means you are available to hang with "outsiders" when we come down...who knows, we may even sacrifice some time to help you move in



Hey there! Thanks! Of course I'll be available to hang with "outsiders" lol! It's nice to know that I'll have plenty of time to explore everything that I've always wanted to see and do but didn't have time for since you know, you always try to get your favorites in during a short trip.


----------



## NJDiva

Tramp77 said:


> Hey there! Thanks! Of course I'll be available to hang with "outsiders" lol! It's nice to know that I'll have plenty of time to explore everything that I've always wanted to see and do but didn't have time for since you know, you always try to get your favorites in during a short trip.



Well hopefully I will get a chance to hang with you during my upcoming trips next year, but I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## pitterpint23

Ugh,.last night was terrible. My child would not sleep for anything. He slept from 9pm until 1, was up until 7 , slept two more hours and was up.. going to be an extremely long day.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm excited for Frozen. It's been getting VERY good reviews


----------



## pitterpint23

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> I'm excited for Frozen. It's been getting VERY good reviews



That's what I've heard. Can't wait to get out of the house to see it.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Ok. Frozen was great. Easily the best Disney movie in 15 years if not 20. Music is up there with Beauty and the Beast good.


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Ok. Frozen was great. Easily the best Disney movie in 15 years if not 20. Music is up there with Beauty and the Beast good.



Can't wait to see it! I think I am going to see it tomorrow night! Heard really good things about it!


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ok. Frozen was great. Easily the best Disney movie in 15 years if not 20. Music is up there with Beauty and the Beast good.



took my niece last night, went to a new theatre for us and that was the icing on the Frozen cake. totally loved it, and yes, the music was great...not gonna ruin it for anyone but the ice scenes are wonderful...


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> took my niece last night, went to a new theatre for us and that was the icing on the Frozen cake. totally loved it, and yes, the music was great...not gonna ruin it for anyone but the ice scenes are wonderful...



So glad to hear everyone is liking it, taking DD9 this week, cannot wait to see it!


----------



## pookie10

*I thought frozen was excellent, I didn't really like the music, it seemed more like it was made for a Broadway show than a disney movie. I did like the song in the beginning, very Mulan. I saw the movie in 2d with the kids, but after watching it, I felt like something was missing. The snow scenes and magic scenes were incredible, and definitely made for 3d, so I am going to see it again when the Disboards boyfriend comes to Colorado this weekend. I thought Christmas Carol had the BEST disney 3d,and this one has some of the same types of snow scenes, so I am excited to see what the 3d can do. I wouldn't compare the movie to Beauty and the Beast. but it was up there with Princess and the Frog and Tangled. I loved how it wasn't your everyday love story...and the character twists and unexpected plot line were awesome. *


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Darcy!! Sneaky women!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Darcy!! Sneaky women!



Oh we had fun Josh.  I love Tony and being married to him is awesome. . .


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh we had fun Josh.  I love Tony and being married to him is awesome. . .



Congrats to you and Tony!! Any plans on being back at the World?


----------



## DIS_MERI

Congrats, Darcy and Tony!


Hubby and I are in the the World right now   When we brought the fam and some friends in June, DH didn't enjoy it that much, until we stayed at AKV Kidani. He loved that.  So, we have been in a savannah view studio the last 2 nights, and will be again tonight.  Then, tomorrow night, we are at Beach Club Villas for a night before we head back home on Friday afternoon.  He is enjoying this a lot more; very relaxed touring schedule (or lack of schedule lol) instead of going in 5 different directions at once with 5 different kids.

Because of our relaxed touring schedule, we are loving MagicBands and FP+.  We arrived around 10am Monday and checked in.  They had a room ready, but we wanted the other Savannah (that room was ready around 2pm) and weren't going to be back until after MK fireworks anyway.  We hopped on a MK bus and headed for the park.  Had I check my email, we could have lunched at BOG as I wanted, but we had CHH instead.  Neither of us had done haunted mansion anyway, and we were able to change our later FP+ to right that minute and bypass the line that had gone from 15 minutes to 50 while we were eating.  Same thing with Space mountain.  Then, we were able to use our 3rd fastpass for either preferred viewing for either MSEP (totally worth it) or fireworks (ok, but not fantastic viewing).  We fp+'ed fireworks and did have an OK view from a bench we'd been resting on.  Yesterday at AK we were able to walk right on to EE and cut a lot off the safari with FP+.  We saw Lion King (new for both, and awesome) and the flight of wonder and decided to head home and move our dinner at Flying fish 2 nights earlier so we didn't have to rush home from fantasmic tomorrow.  Got a nice 605pm slot and we were happy campers.  Today is Epcot


----------



## Brocktoon

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh we had fun Josh. I love Tony and being married to him is awesome. . .


 
I haven't been able to hop into the DIS for a good long while ... things are just crazy at work and personal life since I got back from the October trip (nothing bad - just crazy busy). Haven't even had time to update on my trip and post some Africa Trek pics ... hopefully in the next few days.

Anyway, just had to pop in real quick and say

*CONGRATS TO DARCY AND TONY!!!*


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

My favorite song from "Frozen". Glad Disney did this. "Let it Go"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> My favorite song from "Frozen". Glad Disney did this. "Let it Go"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk



Mine too! I just posted the song on my fb page. Its a very powerful song! I may actually stay up for the Oscars if Frozen is nominated (which I am sure it will)! Lol


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I think we should get a sticky going on adult activities to do. We have a lot of people coming in and asking. Would be easier for a sticky. Anyone else agree?


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I think we should get a sticky going on adult activities to do. We have a lot of people coming in and asking. Would be easier for a sticky. Anyone else agree?



Can you give me an example of what you're looking for, then I can give you more insight...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

NJDiva said:


> Can you give me an example of what you're looking for, then I can give you more insight...



Well. Not what I am looking for. What a lot of people who come here look for;

What are good places to drink
What adult activities are there
How to convince husband. 
Lots of the same thread pop up now and then. Was gonna try to get a sticky. 

And I am gonna attempt to do the following Sunday. 

Rip,Ride,Rockit
The Mummy
Transformers
The Hulk
Both side on Dragon Challenge
Spider-Man
Expedition Everest
Test Track
Tower of Terror
Rock 'N Roller-Coaster
Big Thunder Mountain
Space Mountain

ALL IN ONE DAY.


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Well. Not what I am looking for. What a lot of people who come here look for;
> 
> What are good places to drink
> What adult activities are there
> How to convince husband.
> Lots of the same thread pop up now and then. Was gonna try to get a sticky.
> 
> And I am gonna attempt to do the following Sunday.
> 
> Rip,Ride,Rockit
> The Mummy
> Transformers
> The Hulk
> Both side on Dragon Challenge
> Spider-Man
> Expedition Everest
> Test Track
> Tower of Terror
> Rock 'N Roller-Coaster
> Big Thunder Mountain
> Space Mountain
> 
> ALL IN ONE DAY.



Ok, now I understand...hmmmm, that would be a good sticky to get started.
Ok, so what's with the marathon of thrill rides...in multiple parks I may add...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Haha. No reason. Just wanna see if I can do it.


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Hi all, I have not read anything other than the first post. I really want to go to Disney next year in May (2-11) but I don't know if I could really enjoy a solo trip. I figured I'd pop in and see what/how others do it


----------



## NJDiva

Xclusive2WDW said:


> Hi all, I have not read anything other than the first post. I really want to go to Disney next year in May (2-11) but I don't know if I could really enjoy a solo trip. I figured I'd pop in and see what/how others do it



I'll be there the same time you are....it's my annual solo trip for my birthday and I love every minute of it! just because you are traveling solo doesn't mean you have to spend all of your time solo. My bff will spend a few days hanging out with me, I meet up with some members from the board for a few hours or I just do my own thing for as long as I wish. The best thing about traveling solo is that you can whatever you want, whenever you want with whomever you want...take a tour, have lunch outside and people watch...or do what I just did and make a reservation at V&A just for you!
think of it this way....if you could pick 3 things to do at Disney that are totally on your bucket list, what would they be? going solo is that chance to to do those things... not everyone wants to visit all the resorts or play golf or spend the day in Disney Quest but if it's something YOU want to do...go for it.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. What is this?

https://d23.com/disney-channel-anno...teenage-descendants-of-disneys-evil-villains/


----------



## magentarhps93

Popping in to say hi!~ I've seen this thread before and never but I decided I want to make more Disney loving friends. Also, I was just reading about all the cute couplely things people do on their DW trips with their significant others and I was like "pffft whatever. I'll just ride Tower of Terror 20 times...by myself...I mean, who needs carriage rides anyway?" I figured I'd meet some people on here who shared the sentiment.  So, hi I guess!


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

You are absoultely correct NJDiva! Thanks for the welcome


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. What is this?
> 
> https://d23.com/disney-channel-anno...teenage-descendants-of-disneys-evil-villains/



That sounds cool!! I would watch it!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Wow... Has it really been a month since I managed to stop by here?     Life has just been WAY too crazy lately.....  and I'm SERIOUSLY hoping I hear back about a couple jobs in the next couple weeks.


anyways... How is everyone doing?    Have any fun holiday plans?




DWGal210 said:


> Hi everyone!  New person here and chiming in.    Been around the DIS for quite a few years but wandered onto this board and voila, here I am!  Sounds like a fun group!  Hope everyone has fun plans for Thanksgiving.





pitterpint23 said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention, I'm new too. I've been planning a family vacation, but things happened (is been coming for a while), and I'm officially apart of the singles club.





magentarhps93 said:


> Popping in to say hi!~ I've seen this thread before and never but I decided I want to make more Disney loving friends. Also, I was just reading about all the cute couplely things people do on their DW trips with their significant others and I was like "pffft whatever. I'll just ride Tower of Terror 20 times...by myself...I mean, who needs carriage rides anyway?" I figured I'd meet some people on here who shared the sentiment.  So, hi I guess!





Xclusive2WDW said:


> Hi all, I have not read anything other than the first post. I really want to go to Disney next year in May (2-11) but I don't know if I could really enjoy a solo trip. I figured I'd pop in and see what/how others do it




  Sorry for the delay in the official greating...  but  to the group!   We always love having new people join us around here.   Sorry it's taken so long for the official welcome,   but holidays and life.   

Please feel free to jump and and make yourself at home.   Traditionally this has been a slower time of year around here,   but when we get going we can REALLY get going.    This group can be a real blast.


----------



## steven05

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## amfie928

Hope everyone has a magical holiday! Enjoy your time with family and friends!


----------



## DefLepard

Merry Christmas Eve 

May your Holidays and upcoming New Year be Great


----------



## ArielseekingEric

First time posting her, I think.  Merry Christmas from a boston based single who loves disney and can't wait until her next trip there in November to run her 2nd 5k at Disney.     Had to run my first ever 5k at Disney (jingle jungle) during food and wine.  Maybe eventually I will run my half down there.  (Baby steps)


----------



## tinkerbellsmyfav

ArielseekingEric said:


> First time posting her, I think.  Merry Christmas from a boston based single who loves disney and can't wait until her next trip there in November to run her 2nd 5k at Disney.     Had to run my first ever 5k at Disney (jingle jungle) during food and wine.  Maybe eventually I will run my half down there.  (Baby steps)



  I'm so jealous, missed out on registering for the 5k. My goal is to run the half next year! Good luck!


----------



## ArielseekingEric

Will be running the 5k in October again.  Don't think I will be ready for the half by October, but maybe.   I don't like cold or snow so training probably won't happen until the spring.


----------



## tinkerbellsmyfav

ArielseekingEric said:


> Will be running the 5k in October again.  Don't think I will be ready for the half by October, but maybe.   I don't like cold or snow so training probably won't happen until the spring.



After taking a look at run disney I am def interested in doing the TOT 10miler. May start training when I get back home. (In Disney now lol)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Merry Christmas everyone.  Sorry I haven't been around much.  I am no longer single and need to move on but I show up her every now and then because I miss my peeps.  I am loving life.  Hope you all had a great holiday.


----------



## DCTooTall

Hope everyone is having a good holiday season.


----------



## Stefecatzz

Hi everyone!  I just stumbled on this board & wanted to say hello & Happy Holidays.  

I've been to WDW a couple of times completely solo & Loved it!  The 1st time was during F&W Oct., '12 & just this past July for a few days.  I've had my AP for a couple years now & usually would go w/a friend who lived in Kissimmee before he moved or now I go up w/my roommate for short trips when we can.  I grew up in NJ/PA, worked at MK in '03 during the spring semester College Program, moved to Baton Rouge for several years & finally moved back to FL a few years ago.    I look forward to graduating w/my BS degree in the next couple of years so I can start looking for a job in the Orlando area & cut out the 2 1/2 hour drive time to go to the parks.  For now, I'm grateful I got the chance to move here to S FL & get up there when I can.  I figured it'd be nice to share my love for WDW w/others since it seems almost all of the time I'm not doing HW for school or working is spent reading about it.    My roommate does enjoy going just as much as I do but is not a planner or quite as obsessed as I am so it's nice to know there are plenty others out there who share my enthusiasm for WDW.  

We have a trip planned for the 1st week of February so if anyone would like to meet up, let me know.


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Will anyone be in WDW September 2014?


----------



## DizNights

I'll be here in September...and every other month for that matter. My birthday is in September, so you can bring my present with you! ;-)


----------



## tinkerbellsmyfav

Anyone been to the parks for Cinco De Mayo and have any suggestions? Obviously was thinking of going the Mexico Pavilion in Epcot, however wanted to ask if there was something else.


----------



## amfie928

DizNights said:
			
		

> I'll be here in September...and every other month for that matter. My birthday is in September, so you can bring my present with you! ;-)



Mine is in September too...hoping for another fall trip...


----------



## DCTooTall

to those who just joined us.   Please feel free to jump in and join in whatever conversations happen around here.  We can be very random and love to meet new people. 


And....


HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!  


Hope everyone has fun tonight and stays safe!


----------



## Dani C

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Stefecatzz

Dani C said:


> Happy New Year to all!



Happy New Year!


----------



## ArielseekingEric

Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

First post of 2014 in the thread!!


----------



## amfie928

Hope everyone has a happy new year!


----------



## NJDiva

hey my little snowflakes!
so since the east coast got hit with some major snow, Jersey is under a state of emergency...shockingly my office was pretty much closed so I got to work from home...so here I sit with my Mickey feet on with approximately 7-8 inches of snow that I will eventually have to shovel but I thought I would swing in and say hi before I actually started my next project for work (yes I'm actually doing work at home).

So I pose the question to you all...what do you do on a snow day? or if you're from a state that doesn't get snow (I envy you a little bit right now) what do you do if you play "hooky" from work....

fyi the snow is much too dry to build a snowman (was totally thinking abiut Frozen this morning) otherwise I would go build my own Olaf


----------



## Goofcoaster

NJDiva said:


> hey my little snowflakes!
> so since the east coast got hit with some major snow, Jersey is under a state of emergency...shockingly my office was pretty much closed so I got to work from home...so here I sit with my Mickey feet on with approximately 7-8 inches of snow that I will eventually have to shovel but I thought I would swing in and say hi before I actually started my next project for work (yes I'm actually doing work at home).
> So I pose the question to you all...what
> do you do on a snow day? or if you're from a state that doesn't get snow (I envy you a little bit right now) what do you do if you play "hooky" from work....
> 
> fyi the snow is much too dry to build a snowman (was totally thinking abiut Frozen this morning) otherwise I would go build my own Olaf



No snow here, just freezing cold (for us southerns anyways), but when i dont have to work because of snow, I usually either play in it if we have much, or I sit my happy butt down on the couch with a blanket and watch a great movie if it's just me.


----------



## Brocktoon

NJDiva said:


> hey my little snowflakes!
> 
> So I pose the question to you all...what do you do on a snow day? or if you're from a state that doesn't get snow (I envy you a little bit right now) what do you do if you play "hooky" from work....



I'm just north of Philly in Lower Bucks, and it looks like we got ~ 8" of snow but it's so cold out the local roads are still frozen.  One of the few times I can't make it into work.  Not playing hooky though as I have to eat a personal day.  I spoke with some folks in central Bucks and they only got around 2", and a friend near Wilmington DE got almost a ft!  The totals are all over the place.  I think the temp is the real issue.  Supposed to go below zero tonight and next Tuesday may hit -5F !  My gas furnace finally started going out the week before Christmas (it was almost 25 yrs old), and I had to spend the $$$ to have a new one installed ... boy am I happy that I had it replaced now with these temps 

So, for the remainder of the day I can finally catch up on the DIS a bit, relax in a warm home, and dig into some of the new video games I got for Christmas.


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> I'm just north of Philly in Lower Bucks, and it looks like we got ~ 8" of snow but it's so cold out the local roads are still frozen.  One of the few times I can't make it into work.  Not playing hooky though as I have to eat a personal day.  I spoke with some folks in central Bucks and they only got around 2", and a friend near Wilmington DE got almost a ft!  The totals are all over the place.  I think the temp is the real issue.  Supposed to go below zero tonight and next Tuesday may hit -5F !  My gas furnace finally started going out the week before Christmas (it was almost 25 yrs old), and I had to spend the $$$ to have a new one installed ... boy am I happy that I had it replaced now with these temps
> 
> So, for the remainder of the day I can finally catch up on the DIS a bit, relax in a warm home, and dig into some of the new video games I got for Christmas.



I hear ya...since we got the new house, our new furnace is awesome and it's pretty toasty in here. I'm kinda working on a project for work and floating in and out of here...the upside is that I don't expect to get a lot of calls today since most of my jobs were canceled today so the phone should be quiet
So dear sir, when are you heading back down to FL? I mean I know you just got back from there this fall but I know you have a trip in the works...plus we seem to miss each other everytime we head down!


----------



## ctnurse

I don't miss the snow or cold, but have been checking in with family and friends back home, and I have heard it is snowing and freezing.  Today it was almost 50 degrees here, granted the sun wasn't out, but it is bearable.  We are planning a trip to Egypt next month to catch some rays.  And will be in WDW in May, just trying to finalize our rooms.  We are thinking if doing a spilt stay between AKL and BWV.   I hope all is well and a Happy New Year from Erik and I!  And since it is 5 o'clock we are having a few adult beverages.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

It's 30 here in Jax right now. Lol. I am gonna head to Disney tomorrow for the final performance of Dream Come true Parade.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> I don't miss the snow or cold, but have been checking in with family and friends back home, and I have heard it is snowing and freezing.  Today it was almost 50 degrees here, granted the sun wasn't out, but it is bearable.  We are planning a trip to Egypt next month to catch some rays.  And will be in WDW in May, just trying to finalize our rooms.  We are thinking if doing a spilt stay between AKL and BWV.   I hope all is well and a Happy New Year from Erik and I!  And since it is 5 o'clock we are having a few adult beverages.



you're coming in May??? you know I have to ask when...I'm there the first 10 days of the month...please tell me you're going to be there when I am!!!


----------



## Brocktoon

NJDiva said:


> So dear sir, when are you heading back down to FL? I mean I know you just got back from there this fall but I know you have a trip in the works...plus we seem to miss each other everytime we head down!



I may try to make it down for the Flower and Garden fest, but that most likely won't happen this year.  Most probable is for my annual pilgrimage for Food & Wine fest.  My parents had such a great time this past F&W and the crowds really worked out for late Oct that I think they may be bringing their RV back down to the Fort the same week in 2014.  If they do, I'll probably fly down again for a week or so around 10/22 - 10/31.  I think that's when I was down in 2013.  I think all the school fall breaks have started to crowd mid-Oct over that past few years when I used to head down, but things weren't too bad at all heading into the last week of Oct.



ctnurse said:


> I don't miss the snow or cold, but have been checking in with family and friends back home, and I have heard it is snowing and freezing.  Today it was almost 50 degrees here, granted the sun wasn't out, but it is bearable.  We are planning a trip to Egypt next month to catch some rays.  And will be in WDW in May, just trying to finalize our rooms.  We are thinking if doing a spilt stay between AKL and BWV.   I hope all is well and a Happy New Year from Erik and I!  And since it is 5 o'clock we are having a few adult beverages.



Hey, It's  5 o'clock somewhere.  Great to hear that all is well with you and Erik!  I'm currently having some coffee with Kahlua, Godiva Liqueur, and Bailey's (The KGB, although some substitute the 'G: with Grand Marnier).  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> It's 30 here in Jax right now. Lol. I am gonna head to Disney tomorrow for the final performance of Dream Come true Parade.



30 is still cold for you folks!  We're expecting the coldest air in 25 years early next week with sub-zero temps.  But that's still nothing compared to the temps I'm hearing coming out north-central US and Canada.  This will be a nice test of how my house will hold up in the extreme cold.  It's already survived the crazy flooding of Hurricane Irene, insane winds of Sandy, and the 2011 mid-Atlantic earthquake in just the past few years.

I was finally going to post some of my pics from my recent Wild Africa trek.  Alas, as my cable/internet lines are above ground, I've noticed my internet power levels start to flake when the temps start going towards/below 10F.  I've got a feeling my internet fun may soon be on pause until things warm a bit tomorrow afternoon.

Hope everyone in the cold areas are bundled up for one of the coldest nights in years tonight ...


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> you're coming in May??? you know I have to ask when...I'm there the first 10 days of the month...please tell me you're going to be there when I am!!!



I'm guessing we will meet up, I'm going to send you a PM.  



Brocktoon said:


> I may try to make it down for the Flower and Garden fest, but that most likely won't happen this year.  Most probable is for my annual pilgrimage for Food & Wine fest.  My parents had such a great time this past F&W and the crowds really worked out for late Oct that I think they may be bringing their RV back down to the Fort the same week in 2014.  If they do, I'll probably fly down again for a week or so around 10/22 - 10/31.  I think that's when I was down in 2013.  I think all the school fall breaks have started to crowd mid-Oct over that past few years when I used to head down, but things weren't too bad at all heading into the last week of Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, It's  5 o'clock somewhere.  Great to hear that all is well with you and Erik!  I'm currently having some coffee with Kahlua, Godiva Liqueur, and Bailey's (The KGB, although some substitute the 'G: with Grand Marnier).
> 
> 
> 
> 30 is still cold for you folks!  We're expecting the coldest air in 25 years early next week with sub-zero temps.  But that's still nothing compared to the temps I'm hearing coming out north-central US and Canada.  This will be a nice test of how my house will hold up in the extreme cold.  It's already survived the crazy flooding of Hurricane Irene, insane winds of Sandy, and the 2011 mid-Atlantic earthquake in just the past few years.
> 
> I was finally going to post some of my pics from my recent Wild Africa trek.  Alas, as my cable/internet lines are above ground, I've noticed my internet power levels start to flake when the temps start going towards/below 10F.  I've got a feeling my internet fun may soon be on pause until things warm a bit tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone in the cold areas are bundled up for one of the coldest nights in years tonight ...



Stay warm, everything is great here!  You try try to come down in May, we would love to see you! 

Hope you all stay warm!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey my little snowflakes!
> so since the east coast got hit with some major snow, Jersey is under a state of emergency...shockingly my office was pretty much closed so I got to work from home...so here I sit with my Mickey feet on with approximately 7-8 inches of snow that I will eventually have to shovel but I thought I would swing in and say hi before I actually started my next project for work (yes I'm actually doing work at home).
> 
> So I pose the question to you all...what do you do on a snow day? or if you're from a state that doesn't get snow (I envy you a little bit right now) what do you do if you play "hooky" from work....
> 
> fyi the snow is much too dry to build a snowman (was totally thinking abiut Frozen this morning) otherwise I would go build my own Olaf



 Sadly,  no snow day here either.   It's freaking cold,  and other than the main highways,  there was still a ton of unplowed frozen roads on my way into work today.     Unfortunately the only time I've ever had a snow day since moving up here was during the blizzard a couple years ago when they declared a state of emergency for 2 days in the downtown area my office is located at,  which made it illegal for us to drive into work.

I still had to work remotely from home though.    


Tomorrow I get to do a round trip drive to Jersey.   Rachel's BFF is having a birthday dinner that we got invited too and I told Rachel we can go since I know she wants too and she never gets to see/hang out with her Jersey friends anymore.     I'm hoping the turnpike isn't too bad.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly,  no snow day here either.   It's freaking cold,  and other than the main highways,  there was still a ton of unplowed frozen roads on my way into work today.     Unfortunately the only time I've ever had a snow day since moving up here was during the blizzard a couple years ago when they declared a state of emergency for 2 days in the downtown area my office is located at,  which made it illegal for us to drive into work.
> 
> I still had to work remotely from home though.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I get to do a round trip drive to Jersey.   Rachel's BFF is having a birthday dinner that we got invited too and I told Rachel we can go since I know she wants too and she never gets to see/hang out with her Jersey friends anymore.     I'm hoping the turnpike isn't too bad.



by the time you get ready to go you should have no issue on the turnpike, they are working on them through the night. I will say one thing Jersey does well is clear all of the major highways....welcome back to the Garden State!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I don't miss the snow or cold, but have been checking in with family and friends back home, and I have heard it is snowing and freezing.  Today it was almost 50 degrees here, granted the sun wasn't out, but it is bearable.  We are planning a trip to Egypt next month to catch some rays.  And will be in WDW in May, just trying to finalize our rooms.  We are thinking if doing a spilt stay between AKL and BWV.   I hope all is well and a Happy New Year from Erik and I!  And since it is 5 o'clock we are having a few adult beverages.



Miss you guys.  Hope to see you all in May.  Hugs and Happy New Year!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey My Friends. . .Happy New Year. . .

I know I have been AWOL but with getting married and family parties and such, its been a crazy December.  Tony and I cancelled the "big party" and decided to just enjoy each other and get married.  It was fun.  We are going to Cozumel and Belize at the end of the summer and then possibly moving to Las Vegas during the summer (in the sizzling heat and during monsoon season. . .lol).  I miss my West Coast friends and some of the family I have there and financially it is a better decision than staying here. Hugs and many blessings to all during 2014.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hi guys! Thought I'd poke my head in and make sure everything is still going good in here! Through a series of unfortunate events we are back in good ol' Sin City. Hope everyone had a great holiday season! Finally got a job after a month of searching. It's not a great gig but it pays the bills for now. Looking at maybe moving to Orlando in the next couple years. We'll see how that plays out though. Haha. I'm definitely loving the nice 60 degree daytime and ~30 degree night time temps here that's for sure!

We're planning a trip to Orlando towards the end of food and wine festival this year. I'm excited!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> by the time you get ready to go you should have no issue on the turnpike, they are working on them through the night. I will say one thing Jersey does well is clear all of the major highways....welcome back to the Garden State!!



Turnpike wasn't bad.   EVERY FREAKING STREET THAT WASN'T 295, The Turnpike, or 38 however was still a complete unplowed mess.

  Makes me thankful I drive a manual transmission.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Hey My Friends. . .Happy New Year. . .
> 
> I know I have been AWOL but with getting married and family parties and such, its been a crazy December.  Tony and I cancelled the "big party" and decided to just enjoy each other and get married.  It was fun.  We are going to Cozumel and Belize at the end of the summer and then possibly moving to Las Vegas during the summer (in the sizzling heat and during monsoon season. . .lol).  I miss my West Coast friends and some of the family I have there and financially it is a better decision than staying here. Hugs and many blessings to all during 2014.



Glad to see you still live Darcy.     



bluedevilinaz said:


> Hi guys! Thought I'd poke my head in and make sure everything is still going good in here! Through a series of unfortunate events we are back in good ol' Sin City. Hope everyone had a great holiday season! Finally got a job after a month of searching. It's not a great gig but it pays the bills for now. Looking at maybe moving to Orlando in the next couple years. We'll see how that plays out though. Haha. I'm definitely loving the nice 60 degree daytime and ~30 degree night time temps here that's for sure!
> 
> We're planning a trip to Orlando towards the end of food and wine festival this year. I'm excited!



OUR PRODIGAL BARTENDER RETURNETH!!  

   And From what i've seen your job entails via facebook... I'm jealous.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> OUR PRODIGAL BARTENDER RETURNETH!!
> 
> And From what i've seen your job entails via facebook... I'm jealous.



If you mean beign a glorified babysitter for 4,000+ drunk people at techno concerts then you must be a glutton for punishment.  It's a fun job but it has it's sucky moments.


----------



## ahoff

Happy Belated New Year!  Heading down to WDW tomorrow for the Marathon.  Looks like nice temps for runing, it is low teens here right now, but just returned from a work trip near Chicago where it was well below zero for several days.  Getting off the plane in NYC with it being 10 degrees felt warm!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
WELCOME NEW BABY!​
Whatever Im sure Ive missed, I wanted to cover it all!!  Miss chatting with you guys immensely. With the job, the child, my side buzz business booming, and a mortgage, I just feel like I just don't have time to come here any more.   Just a quick update on me - my now 8-year old and I just came back from a week-long vacation at WDW.  Aww man, it was a blast - except for getting stuck on  Space Mountain AND Expedition Everest lol. I was starting to take it personally.   I am now planning my annual solo fun trip. Haven't nailed down dates because Im trying to schedule them around my parties but Im hoping for end of March/beginning of April time.  Still employed, still have a mortgage, didnt have any more children, and happily single. Im sure Im the only one still single by now lol.  Anyway, I hope all of you are doing great and I hope I can catch up with you soon!!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> WELCOME NEW BABY!​
> Whatever Im sure Ive missed, I wanted to cover it all!!  Miss chatting with you guys immensely. With the job, the child, my side buzz business booming, and a mortgage, I just feel like I just don't have time to come here any more.   Just a quick update on me - my now 8-year old and I just came back from a week-long vacation at WDW.  Aww man, it was a blast - except for getting stuck on  Space Mountain AND Expedition Everest lol. I was starting to take it personally.   I am now planning my annual solo fun trip. Haven't nailed down dates because Im trying to schedule them around my parties but Im hoping for end of March/beginning of April time.  Still employed, still have a mortgage, didnt have any more children, and happily single. Im sure Im the only one still single by now lol.  Anyway, I hope all of you are doing great and I hope I can catch up with you soon!!



OMG hey there my NE Diva!! so glad your "passion" for partying is doing well! we so have missed you over here, and yes there are some that are married and others that are new and not so we've stayed status quo. What happened to your move to be closer to the mouse? are we on hold or did someone catch your eye to make you stay in Jersey


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey girl!!! You know, I was going to call you over the holidays but I didn't think you'd remember me lol.  Anyway, yes, its been nuts but it helps pay for my Disney addiction so... lol.  I am still on the hunt to move, but its really hard because I have to sell the house, think about schools, job, etc. So I figured I would try and get the job first, then go from there but the few interviews Ive gotten, either they want me to start asap, or they choose someone else because they are local, which I understand. So now, Im going to do the opposite and work on selling the house next Summer and just get a little month-to-month apartment so that should a job come up, I can really move asap.  Im gonna get there!!!  NO, absolutely nothing catching my eye up here...lol.

How are things in your world?? When are you going down to wdw again?? 



NJDiva said:


> OMG hey there my NE Diva!! so glad your "passion" for partying is doing well! we so have missed you over here, and yes there are some that are married and others that are new and not so we've stayed status quo. What happened to your move to be closer to the mouse? are we on hold or did someone catch your eye to make you stay in Jersey


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm so torn on what to do right now. Lol. I can either go down to Disney for HS 25th Anniversary and stay the whole weekend. Or go to New York for 4 days for the NFL Draft. I really wanna do both!! I guess the best bet will be to just go for the anniversary and then come back the next day. Ugh. Maybe I can sell a kidney


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm so torn on what to do right now. Lol. I can either go down to Disney for HS 25th Anniversary and stay the whole weekend. Or go to New York for 4 days for the NFL Draft. I really wanna do both!! I guess the best bet will be to just go for the anniversary and then come back the next day. Ugh. Maybe I can sell a kidney


 
After hearing about the cluster/mess of the villians event at HS, the 25th anniversary could be a madhouse depending on what's planned. And NYC would be a nice change of pace with decent weather that time of year.

Disney might be more budget friendly than NYC, but I'd go with the Draft trip.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Brocktoon said:


> After hearing about the cluster/mess of the villians event at HS, the 25th anniversary could be a madhouse depending on what's planned. And NYC would be a nice change of pace with decent weather that time of year.  Disney might be more budget friendly than NYC, but I'd go with the Draft trip.



Yea. I'm kinda scared about that as well. I was there for the Villians fiasco. Ugh. Still have nightmares.   

But. As if right now. I'm doing the Disney trip. I signed up for the Everest 5K so it should be fun. I might still do the New York trip though. 

Looking forward to May. I just gotta watch how often I go down between now and then.


----------



## amfie928

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Yea. I'm kinda scared about that as well. I was there for the Villians fiasco. Ugh. Still have nightmares.



That day was crazy! So hot and crazy crowds!! I wish you luck in May! I hope its not so hot!


----------



## Brocktoon

Finally getting a chance tonight to finish organizing pics from my Oct WDW trip.  Figured I'd post a few pics from my Wild Africa Trek.  While a little pricey, I highly recommend this tour.  I've done most of the big WDW tours, but the Africa Trek has been my favorite so far.  I booked the tour for my Dad and I as a Father's Day gift.  It was right in the middle of a crazy long Friday / Saturday blitz, with Friday night having a Food/Wine whiskey seminar leading into the alcohol infused 3D Dessert Party, and ending Saturday night hanging out with Josh and Goofyfigment closing out MK around 1 AM ... Yep it was a blur of a weekend  (much like Friday / Saturday October 2012 in WDW)

Anyway, on to the pics ...






Me navigating the rope bridges.  It's a heck of a lot higher when you're actually up there!






Of course I survived to check in ... my Dad was behind me making his way across






After a great lunch my Dad and I were checking out the indigenous wildlife ... ie. the elephants and the Kilimanjaro tour bus





The ubiquitous Disney family pic of my Dad and I.  I just realized if you look close enough I've got a nice food stain on the lower part of my polo shirt.  That's real life for you ... every time I look at this pic I'll think about the great tour with my Dad and the time I spilled hummus on my shirt during lunch 

If I come across any other interesting pics from my Oct trip I'll be sure to post ...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Great pics!! I did the Trek in May 2011 and had a blast. I wonder if they changed it up a bit since then. I want to take my daughter this November now that she is of age.  And you are right, the pics do not do justice to how high it actually is. 



Brocktoon said:


> Finally getting a chance tonight to finish organizing pics from my Oct WDW trip.  Figured I'd post a few pics from my Wild Africa Trek.  While a little pricey, I highly recommend this tour.  I've done most of the big WDW tours, but the Africa Trek has been my favorite so far.  I booked the tour for my Dad and I as a Father's Day gift.  It was right in the middle of a crazy long Friday / Saturday blitz, with Friday night having a Food/Wine whiskey seminar leading into the alcohol infused 3D Dessert Party, and ending Saturday night hanging out with Josh and Goofyfigment closing out MK around 1 AM ... Yep it was a blur of a weekend  (much like Friday / Saturday October 2012 in WDW)
> 
> Anyway, on to the pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me navigating the rope bridges.  It's a heck of a lot higher when you're actually up there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I survived to check in ... my Dad was behind me making his way across
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a great lunch my Dad and I were checking out the indigenous wildlife ... ie. the elephants and the Kilimanjaro tour bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ubiquitous Disney family pic of my Dad and I.  I just realized if you look close enough I've got a nice food stain on the lower part of my polo shirt.  That's real life for you ... every time I look at this pic I'll think about the great tour with my Dad and the time I spilled hummus on my shirt during lunch
> 
> If I come across any other interesting pics from my Oct trip I'll be sure to post ...


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> WELCOME NEW BABY!​
> Whatever Im sure Ive missed, I wanted to cover it all!!  Miss chatting with you guys immensely. With the job, the child, my side buzz business booming, and a mortgage, I just feel like I just don't have time to come here any more.   Just a quick update on me - my now 8-year old and I just came back from a week-long vacation at WDW.  Aww man, it was a blast - except for getting stuck on  Space Mountain AND Expedition Everest lol. I was starting to take it personally.   I am now planning my annual solo fun trip. Haven't nailed down dates because Im trying to schedule them around my parties but Im hoping for end of March/beginning of April time.  Still employed, still have a mortgage, didnt have any more children, and happily single. Im sure Im the only one still single by now lol.  Anyway, I hope all of you are doing great and I hope I can catch up with you soon!!



So glad that you stopped by, I always smile when I see a post from you!  



Brocktoon said:


> Finally getting a chance tonight to finish organizing pics from my Oct WDW trip.  Figured I'd post a few pics from my Wild Africa Trek.  While a little pricey, I highly recommend this tour.  I've done most of the big WDW tours, but the Africa Trek has been my favorite so far.  I booked the tour for my Dad and I as a Father's Day gift.  It was right in the middle of a crazy long Friday / Saturday blitz, with Friday night having a Food/Wine whiskey seminar leading into the alcohol infused 3D Dessert Party, and ending Saturday night hanging out with Josh and Goofyfigment closing out MK around 1 AM ... Yep it was a blur of a weekend  (much like Friday / Saturday October 2012 in WDW)
> 
> Anyway, on to the pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me navigating the rope bridges.  It's a heck of a lot higher when you're actually up there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I survived to check in ... my Dad was behind me making his way across
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a great lunch my Dad and I were checking out the indigenous wildlife ... ie. the elephants and the Kilimanjaro tour bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ubiquitous Disney family pic of my Dad and I.  I just realized if you look close enough I've got a nice food stain on the lower part of my polo shirt.  That's real life for you ... every time I look at this pic I'll think about the great tour with my Dad and the time I spilled hummus on my shirt during lunch
> 
> If I come across any other interesting pics from my Oct trip I'll be sure to post ...



 It looks like a lot of fun, you both look great.

  We thought about you the other night, Erik and I were cooking dinner, and Sister Christian was playing.


----------



## gibbow

Hi there everyone! 

This is my first post here, and looking to do my best to keep up/up-to-date! Looks like a great fun community here!  

An abbreviated bit about me, from NJ, graduated from an upstate NY college in May, and am currently working for a consulting firm out west. Right now I am working in Berkeley, CA but will possibly move to a project in Seattle, or Santa Fe, NM. I'm a huge Disney fan and actually have a contract pending ROFR for some BLT points. I love family and hope to use my points to get my siblings together for a special weekend every couple of years. 

 Oh, and I'm the only single person out of my co-workers haha 


Look forward to Chatting! 

Cheers!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ctnurse said:


> So glad that you stopped by, I always smile when I see a post from you!



Heeeeeeeeeey CT!!!  How's Germany?? Wait...thats where you are, right? LOL. I hope all is well. Thanks for the compliment. Its funny, now that Im trying to come back here more, there is hardly anyone around! LOL



gibbow said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> This is my first post here, and looking to do my best to keep up/up-to-date! Looks like a great fun community here!
> 
> An abbreviated bit about me, from NJ, graduated from an upstate NY college in May, and am currently working for a consulting firm out west. Right now I am working in Berkeley, CA but will possibly move to a project in Seattle, or Santa Fe, NM. I'm a huge Disney fan and actually have a contract pending ROFR for some BLT points. I love family and hope to use my points to get my siblings together for a special weekend every couple of years.
> 
> Oh, and I'm the only single person out of my co-workers haha
> 
> 
> Look forward to Chatting!
> 
> Cheers!



HI and !!!!  What part of NJ were you in?? Im in Essex County, trying to make a quick beeline to FL real soon.. I can't take another snowstorm.


----------



## Brocktoon

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I can't take another snowstorm.



I've already had it with winter for the year!  On Monday morning they were calling for 2-4" of snow for Philly ... they are now calling for 12-16".  Even last night they said it wasn't supposed to be too bad until around noon.  Well, I got caught in it coming home from work, and it was a mess of a drive north of Philly.  I've driven in snow plenty of times, but the amount of traffic on the roads + the weather was crazy!  I'm already planning to take a personal day from work tomorrow  ... 16" inches of snow, temps in single digits to teens and high winds.  Should be fun digging out


----------



## gibbow

HI and !!!!  What part of NJ were you in?? Im in Essex County, trying to make a quick beeline to FL real soon.. I can't take another snowstorm. [/QUOTE]

I used to live in Edison... I must admit, I miss some snow, and seasons... it has been about 70 and sunny nearly every day since I have been out here except for one or two colder weeks! 

I do not think I have much incentive besides family to ever move back to NJ...


----------



## pookie10

Brocktoon said:


> I've already had it with winter for the year!  On Monday morning they were calling for 2-4" of snow for Philly ... they are now calling for 12-16".  Even last night they said it wasn't supposed to be too bad until around noon.  Well, I got caught in it coming home from work, and it was a mess of a drive north of Philly.  I've driven in snow plenty of times, but the amount of traffic on the roads + the weather was crazy!  I'm already planning to take a personal day from work tomorrow  ... 16" inches of snow, temps in single digits to teens and high winds.  Should be fun digging out






We (in colorado) Have really only had 2 big snowstorms this year, like enough to close things down. The east coast seems to be really getting slammed, but here, its just up and down, drives me nuts! One day its 65 and the next its below zero, no joke. 

On a side note.......MY broncos are going to the Super Bowl! And we are going to win it of course.


----------



## ArielseekingEric

Just had 9 inches of "light and fluffy" snow.  Can't wait until spring.  At least it happened on my day off. I so do not like New England winters.


----------



## goofyfigment

So glad I moved south all this snow talk is depressing lol


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

soooooooo, any plans on any upcoming meet ups?? 

I think I've nailed down my solo trip for April 27-May 1 or 2 or 3.  Any one planning to be down at that time?  

Where are y'aaaaaal?????


----------



## gibbow

pookie10 said:


> We (in colorado) Have really only had 2 big snowstorms this year, like enough to close things down. The east coast seems to be really getting slammed, but here, its just up and down, drives me nuts! One day its 65 and the next its below zero, no joke.
> 
> On a side note.......MY broncos are going to the Super Bowl! And we are going to win it of course.



I'm on a consulting gig with a guy from Colorado and I didn't really believe him when he told me of the temperature swings...guess I should have haha

...good thing I'm not a Patriots fan or working with him would have taken a toll this past Sunday


----------



## want2bminnie

goofyfigment said:


> So glad I moved south all this snow talk is depressing lol



So happy for you!


----------



## want2bminnie

LaLalovesWDW said:


> soooooooo, any plans on any upcoming meet ups??
> 
> I think I've nailed down my solo trip for April 27-May 1 or 2 or 3.  Any one planning to be down at that time?
> 
> Where are y'aaaaaal?????



There's a good chance I will be there on May 2nd and 3rd


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

want2bminnie said:


> There's a good chance I will be there on May 2nd and 3rd



Woohoo!! ok, if you do end up being there lemme know if you want to share a ride or just say heeeeeeeeey


----------



## goofyfigment

want2bminnie said:
			
		

> So happy for you!



Thanks, make sure you give me a call when you are in town so we can meet up


----------



## gibbow

LaLalovesWDW said:


> soooooooo, any plans on any upcoming meet ups??
> 
> I think I've nailed down my solo trip for April 27-May 1 or 2 or 3.  Any one planning to be down at that time?
> 
> Where are y'aaaaaal?????



Waiting on ROFR, then scheduling my first trip around any vacation time I can take off at the time... Hopefully it's sooner rather than later


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> If you mean beign a glorified babysitter for 4,000+ drunk people at techno concerts then you must be a glutton for punishment.  It's a fun job but it has it's sucky moments.



  haha!   there are plenty of people who would be willing to say that "glutton for Punishment" perfectly describes me.  





LaLalovesWDW said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> WELCOME NEW BABY!​
> Whatever Im sure Ive missed, I wanted to cover it all!!  Miss chatting with you guys immensely. With the job, the child, my side buzz business booming, and a mortgage, I just feel like I just don't have time to come here any more.   Just a quick update on me - my now 8-year old and I just came back from a week-long vacation at WDW.  Aww man, it was a blast - except for getting stuck on  Space Mountain AND Expedition Everest lol. I was starting to take it personally.   I am now planning my annual solo fun trip. Haven't nailed down dates because Im trying to schedule them around my parties but Im hoping for end of March/beginning of April time.  Still employed, still have a mortgage, didnt have any more children, and happily single. Im sure Im the only one still single by now lol.  Anyway, I hope all of you are doing great and I hope I can catch up with you soon!!



Glad to see you poke your head up again.     It's good to hear you are doing so good these days.  



gibbow said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> This is my first post here, and looking to do my best to keep up/up-to-date! Looks like a great fun community here!
> 
> An abbreviated bit about me, from NJ, graduated from an upstate NY college in May, and am currently working for a consulting firm out west. Right now I am working in Berkeley, CA but will possibly move to a project in Seattle, or Santa Fe, NM. I'm a huge Disney fan and actually have a contract pending ROFR for some BLT points. I love family and hope to use my points to get my siblings together for a special weekend every couple of years.
> 
> Oh, and I'm the only single person out of my co-workers haha
> 
> 
> Look forward to Chatting!
> 
> Cheers!



 to the group!  It's always great to see people join in the fun around here.     As you've probably already noticed,   we can be a lot of fun and are very welcoming of new people joining the group.   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> soooooooo, any plans on any upcoming meet ups??
> 
> I think I've nailed down my solo trip for April 27-May 1 or 2 or 3.  Any one planning to be down at that time?
> 
> Where are y'aaaaaal?????



   Good question.    anybody want to look into starting the planning for the 2014 meets?






Oh... and in other news....   It's not yet official,   but I'm expecting a job offer for a new position within the company (promotion!   ) within the next couple weeks.     Cross your fingers and send some good vibes our way that everything works out and the offer/relocation package end up being enough to make this all happen.


----------



## amfie928

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Good question.    anybody want to look into starting the planning for the 2014 meets?
> 
> Oh... and in other news....   It's not yet official,   but I'm expecting a job offer for a new position within the company (promotion!   ) within the next couple weeks.     Cross your fingers and send some good vibes our way that everything works out and the offer/relocation package end up being enough to make this all happen.



I am hoping for a May trip but not sure of dates. Its all pretty fluid right now...

And good luck! I hope the promo/relocation is to warmer climates! I am soooooo over winter!


----------



## Brocktoon

Just added a trip ticker!  Spoke with my parents yesterday who were heading down to FL for a few weeks again this year.  Pretty easy decision to fly down and crash with them in Ft Wilderness for a week or so for Food & Wine.  So I'll be down from 10/23 to 10/31 ... may even come down a day earlier on 10/22 depending on airfare prices.  I found that week to be great last year for crowds.  Most of the fall breaks were over, and it hit before the marathon and closing weekend of F&W.

Really hoping they have the 3D Dessert Party again during the weekend I'm down.  The Sweet Seats at the party last year was one of my all time favorite F&W events!


----------



## gibbow

Brocktoon said:


> So I'll be down from 10/23 to 10/31 ... may even come down a day earlier on 10/22 depending on airfare prices.  I found that week to be great last year for crowds.  Most of the fall breaks were over, and it hit before the marathon and closing weekend of F&W.



I'm waiting on ROFR for a small contract, and hope to possibly be able to get a weekend in during F&W. Are there any particular times, like this which have relatively lighter crowds?  This would be my first F&W if I'm able to make it


----------



## Brocktoon

gibbow said:


> I'm waiting on ROFR for a small contract, and hope to possibly be able to get a weekend in during F&W. Are there any particular times, like this which have relatively lighter crowds?  This would be my first F&W if I'm able to make it


 
If you're planning a weekend at F&W, you should try to include either a Monday or Thursday. All of the weekend crowds at the World Showcase during F&W are insane ... as many folks on this board have seen. The locals start coming in to F&W around late Friday afternoon, with Saturday being the worst. By Sunday evening the crowds will start to clear.

F&W generally has two parts/pieces ... you have the numerous food kiosks scattered around the Showcase, and then there are the events/demonstrations. During the weekdays is the best time to hit the kiosks and eat/drink around the world. There are also affordable smaller demostrations/seminars during the week. Fri/Sat/Sun usually has the higher priced ticketed events. As long as I have a ticket for one of the weekend events, I'll head over to Epcot, otherwise I'd try to stay away on the weekends.

As far as October crowds in WDW in general ... I've been heading down to Food & Wine in October for the last 8 years. Crowds used to be extremly low, with early to mid October being the best time. More and more schools are going year round now. I've noticed that mid-October now gets pretty crowded due to all the Oct fall breaks for the schools. Best crowds tend to be the 1st and last weeks of Oct.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow, great information. Thanks!



Brocktoon said:


> If you're planning a weekend at F&W, you should try to include either a Monday or Thursday. All of the weekend crowds at the World Showcase during F&W are insane ... as many folks on this board have seen. The locals start coming in to F&W around late Friday afternoon, with Saturday being the worst. By Sunday evening the crowds will start to clear.
> 
> F&W generally has two parts/pieces ... you have the numerous food kiosks scattered around the Showcase, and then there are the events/demonstrations. During the weekdays is the best time to hit the kiosks and eat/drink around the world. There are also affordable smaller demostrations/seminars during the week. Fri/Sat/Sun usually has the higher priced ticketed events. As long as I have a ticket for one of the weekend events, I'll head over to Epcot, otherwise I'd try to stay away on the weekends.
> 
> As far as October crowds in WDW in general ... I've been heading down to Food & Wine in October for the last 8 years. Crowds used to be extremly low, with early to mid October being the best time. More and more schools are going year round now. I've noticed that mid-October now gets pretty crowded due to all the Oct fall breaks for the schools. Best crowds tend to be the 1st and last weeks of Oct.


----------



## gibbow

Brocktoon said:


> If you're planning a weekend at F&W, you should try to include either a Monday or Thursday. All of the weekend crowds at the World Showcase during F&W are insane ... as many folks on this board have seen. The locals start coming in to F&W around late Friday afternoon, with Saturday being the worst. By Sunday evening the crowds will start to clear.
> 
> F&W generally has two parts/pieces ... you have the numerous food kiosks scattered around the Showcase, and then there are the events/demonstrations. During the weekdays is the best time to hit the kiosks and eat/drink around the world. There are also affordable smaller demostrations/seminars during the week. Fri/Sat/Sun usually has the higher priced ticketed events. As long as I have a ticket for one of the weekend events, I'll head over to Epcot, otherwise I'd try to stay away on the weekends.
> 
> As far as October crowds in WDW in general ... I've been heading down to Food & Wine in October for the last 8 years. Crowds used to be extremly low, with early to mid October being the best time. More and more schools are going year round now. I've noticed that mid-October now gets pretty crowded due to all the Oct fall breaks for the schools. Best crowds tend to be the 1st and last weeks of Oct.



Thank you very much!! Hopefully I will be able to take some vacation time and maybe head down for some week days as you suggest. I was at the Flower and Garden Festival this past May and it was very nice, then again I was able to go during the week. I am definitely excited to try some of the kiosks if I'm able to make it.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Man. This thread is so dead. Lol


----------



## want2bminnie

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Man. This thread is so dead. Lol



I know...lol 

I'll be at WDW this weekend. If anyone else will, let me know.


----------



## Brocktoon

The Philly area got crushed by one of the worst ice storm in its' history! Just in Philly and the burbs over 500,000+ still without power. It was 42F in my house this morning and will continue to drop over the next several days. The power company is saying they're trying to get our power back by 11 PM SUNDAY!! They said this ice disaster is only 2nd to Hurricane Sandy. Basically living at work now, getting here into the warmth as early as possbile and showering here where we have hot water. Really concerned about my pipes at home freezing.

This is the worst winter I've ever been through and we're only into early February. Philly is just getting pummeled. Snow is bad enough, but this ice storm was unreal


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> The Philly area got crushed by one of the worst ice storm in its' history! Just in Philly and the burbs over 500,000+ still without power. It was 42F in my house this morning and will continue to drop over the next several days. The power company is saying they're trying to get our power back by 11 PM SUNDAY!! They said this ice disaster is only 2nd to Hurricane Sandy. Basically living at work now, getting here into the warmth as early as possbile and showering here where we have hot water. Really concerned about my pipes at home freezing.
> 
> This is the worst winter I've ever been through and we're only into early February. Philly is just getting pummeled. Snow is bad enough, but this ice storm was unreal



I know it's crazy!!!Jersey hasn't been too much better although we haven't lost power (thank God!!) but the side roads are horrible everywhere. AND....we're getting more this weekend...and of course work has been crazy because of all of the power issues. being a contractor to the utility companies kinda sucks right about now...all my crews are out and working insane hours IN THE FREEZING COLD!
Sorry you have to "live" at the office, one of my co-workers just brought her dog in because she has no power either (she lives in PA too) and didn't want to leave the dog home in the cold...cute fluffy dog and quiet so this should be a fun day...


----------



## disneyorvegas

Hi!  As long as it doesn't snow President's week, I want my flight to Orlando to go off without a hitch!  They can snow me in on the way back though


----------



## DWGal210

Hello, everyone!

Is anyone going to be at the World during Spring Break time, like March 21-22?  I have a conference but will have some free time those days.


----------



## amfie928

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> The Philly area got crushed by one of the worst ice storm in its' history! Just in Philly and the burbs over 500,000+ still without power. It was 42F in my house this morning and will continue to drop over the next several days. The power company is saying they're trying to get our power back by 11 PM SUNDAY!! They said this ice disaster is only 2nd to Hurricane Sandy. Basically living at work now, getting here into the warmth as early as possbile and showering here where we have hot water. Really concerned about my pipes at home freezing.
> 
> This is the worst winter I've ever been through and we're only into early February. Philly is just getting pummeled. Snow is bad enough, but this ice storm was unreal



We got hit on Monday night and Tuesday. Still have power but the snow pile from my driveway is as tall as the roof of my garage! Hope you and NJDiva stay warm and dry!  


So need a vacation! Had planned a trip to Disney in April but Monday night drove over a wood beam (yes that's right...wood beam!) In the middle of the freeway...there goes my extra money! 

I am over winter!!!


----------



## SpaceCadet

I just put a trip ticker for me and my Friend trip to WDW in November. I can't wait for the trip.


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> The Philly area got crushed by one of the worst ice storm in its' history! Just in Philly and the burbs over 500,000+ still without power. It was 42F in my house this morning and will continue to drop over the next several days. The power company is saying they're trying to get our power back by 11 PM SUNDAY!! They said this ice disaster is only 2nd to Hurricane Sandy. Basically living at work now, getting here into the warmth as early as possbile and showering here where we have hot water. Really concerned about my pipes at home freezing.
> 
> This is the worst winter I've ever been through and we're only into early February. Philly is just getting pummeled. Snow is bad enough, but this ice storm was unreal



any power yet?? I know they had some areas restored, hope yours was one of them...


----------



## SpaceCadet

My area is expecting over a foot of snow by Thursday Night. I am really getting sick of snow.


----------



## gibbow

I come home to NJ for 2 weeks from California and get to see more snow than I've seen the past few years!  4-6 more inches of snow coming Wednesday night!  Just hope everyone stays warm!


----------



## Brocktoon

NJDiva said:


> any power yet?? I know they had some areas restored, hope yours was one of them...


 
My house came back on Friday afternoon, but the power was up and down through Saturday. It was actually fixed by a crew from Iowa. While running errands on Saturday, many businesses were seeing cycling power. Many of my friends in Central bucks didn't get power until Sunday.



SpaceCadet said:


> My area is expecting over a foot of snow by Thursday Night. I am really getting sick of snow.


 
Yup, this current storm looks to be crushing the south with ice, and the snow track for the mid-atlantic and northeast seems to be changing every hour. I'm right off I-95 and as of last night they were saying 2-4" with a lot more rain. Now as of this morning I'm back up to 8-14" with 30-40 MPH winds.

Just waiting for power to go out again sometime late tonight into tommorow morning  Oh, and the great temp of 5F on the drive into work this morning. This has easily become the most brutal winter I've been through for this area, and we've still got a ways to go.

Everybody hang in there, and I hope the folks in the southeast are doing OK


----------



## bluedevilinaz

It's 67 degrees here in Sin City today and will be in the mid-high 70's all weekend  . Sending warm thoughts to all of you dealing with that nasty white crap! 

*ducks as things are thrown his way*


----------



## jbrock2013

Haven't been on here in a while & when I do take a gander it looks like weather reports galore, haha. Makes me even that much happier that I live in FL! Have to say that even though it's been cold (60's & 50's for a few days here and there) I'm looking forward to the 80's this week. Good beach weather! Y'all northerners can have your snow days haha.


----------



## amfie928

jbrock2013 said:
			
		

> Haven't been on here in a while & when I do take a gander it looks like weather reports galore, haha. Makes me even that much happier that I live in FL! Have to say that even though it's been cold (60's & 50's for a few days here and there) I'm looking forward to the 80's this week. Good beach weather! Y'all northerners can have your snow days haha.



Now now play nice! Lol! It definitely has been rough...another 3-6 on its way. This winter has just furthered my resolve  to move south! Thank God for wine....and vodka....(not while driving but possibly during shoveling...)


----------



## pookie10

Single again.....sigh......

On a brighter note, 
Disney exactly 1 week from today! Supposed to be rainy ...dangit!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

How is everyone doing? I feel kinda bad how snowed in some of y'all are. It's sunny here in FL(finally).


----------



## GalacticEmpire1982

jbrock2013 said:


> Haven't been on here in a while & when I do take a gander it looks like weather reports galore, haha. Makes me even that much happier that I live in FL! Have to say that even though it's been cold (60's & 50's for a few days here and there) I'm looking forward to the 80's this week. Good beach weather! Y'all northerners can have your snow days haha.



haha yea we're always the lucky ones in florida! Gotta love it


----------



## Brocktoon

Another foot of snow last Thursday. Then another 4 inches on Sunday. Now we just got another 2-3" this morning. That doesn't sound bad, but the roads were completly untreated, so the driving conditions getting into work this morning were horrible!

Have I mentioned how much I hate this winter! And I've got til Oct before I'll be back down in the FL sun ...


----------



## want2bminnie

Yeah, the warm weather in Florida is great, BUT I was at WDW last weekend and it was 55 degrees at night and it was AWESOME!!


----------



## NJDiva

pookie10 said:


> Single again.....sigh......
> 
> On a brighter note,
> Disney exactly 1 week from today! Supposed to be rainy ...dangit!



sorry to hear about your relationship status....but....their loss, not yours...
and YAY you get to go to the best place ever!!! I suggest you celebrate your awesomeness!


----------



## pookie10

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> How is everyone doing? I feel kinda bad how snowed in some of y'all are. It's sunny here in FL(finally).



Ill be there next week, and this week its all 80s and sunshine, next week 70s and rain...sigh


----------



## pookie10

NJDiva said:


> sorry to hear about your relationship status....but....their loss, not yours...
> and YAY you get to go to the best place ever!!! I suggest you celebrate your awesomeness!



Eh, it happens right? Sometimes the right person just wants the wrong things.......

And yes! Is there a button that says CONGRATS your single for disney?? LOL


----------



## amfie928

pookie10 said:
			
		

> Single again.....sigh......
> 
> On a brighter note,
> Disney exactly 1 week from today! Supposed to be rainy ...dangit!



Sorry to hear about your relationship. I am sure Prince Charming is waiting for you at WDW next week! Have fun and live the magic!


----------



## JillyBean1899

pookie10 said:


> Ill be there next week, and this week its all 80s and sunshine, next week 70s and rain...sigh



70's and rain is better than -20 and snow.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

*tap tap* is this thing on?? LOL!!

Popping in from under the 10 feet snow to say heeeeey!!!  Man, I am OH SO DONE with this Winter is it not even funny.  I have totally stepped up my Florida job hunt because I just really cannot any longer!!!  Had a video interview on Tuesday and may be doing a quick trip down next week for an in-person interview.   We'll see!

In other news... I am counting down to my solo excursion to the WORLD!! Oh I can't wait!!!!  

I hope everyone is well... miss you guys!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Guys guys guys. I think I am gonna do this

***************/MJfRRc


----------



## bluedevilinaz

If anyone is interested I am back into internet radio. I'll be on air at www.bounceradio.net. I'm on Wednesdays at 9pm eastern, 6pm pacific.  I talk about all sorts of things and play a wide range of music. It'd be great if you guys would tune in!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Wow, this thread is DEAD! What happened guys?! haha. Well your favorite bartender(for you newbies, that'd be me  ) is on the move again!  We're headed off to the Grand Canyon South Rim this time and it is a long term move.  Hope everyone is doing well! We're planning a WDW trip for November but we'll see what happens between now and August.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I know, I keep coming back but I don't want to keep talking to myself. I must be the last single gal on the thread. lol

You stay on the move, thats for sure!! I am getting geared up for my solo trip next month. yay  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow, this thread is DEAD! What happened guys?! haha. Well your favorite bartender(for you newbies, that'd be me  ) is on the move again!  We're headed off to the Grand Canyon South Rim this time and it is a long term move.  Hope everyone is doing well! We're planning a WDW trip for November but we'll see what happens between now and August.


----------



## MICKEY88

The  grabs his bottle of rum, determined to drink his way thru this winter


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I know, I keep coming back but I don't want to keep talking to myself. I must be the last single gal on the thread. lol
> 
> You stay on the move, thats for sure!! I am getting geared up for my solo trip next month. yay



you are so not the last, I may be doing laps around you on that subject....I can honestly say I've been super busy with work that it's been hard to get on.....although I am getting my life together so I can get my birthday trip planned which is happening in May

So tell me, all that this pertains to....what are your thoughts on the annual pass magic band? does this help or hurt us as an annual pass holder....


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> you are so not the last, I may be doing laps around you on that subject....I can honestly say I've been super busy with work that it's been hard to get on.....although I am getting my life together so I can get my birthday trip planned which is happening in May
> 
> So tell me, all that this pertains to....what are your thoughts on the annual pass magic band? does this help or hurt us as an annual pass holder....



hahahaha! You are too funny.. well you work hard, so you can play hard in May.    Hope we get to meet up while we're there.  I don't understand what all the hooplah is about with the magic bands. When we were there in Dec, we were one of the testers and I thought it was great! Especially with a child, I got to plan all my FPs before we left our hotel and if we didn't want to use it, we didnt.  It seems like everyone is totally insane and angry over it. Im sure there are glitches and maybe we have to "plan" a little more than we are used to but honestly, I really enjoyed that we had them.  I didn't have to keep taking my pass out for my discounts, and for me, it was just super convenient.  Unless I am seriously missing something, I don't think it hurt me at all as an AP holder.


----------



## pookie10

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I know, I keep coming back but I don't want to keep talking to myself. I must be the last single gal on the thread. lol
> 
> You stay on the move, thats for sure!! I am getting geared up for my solo trip next month. yay



LOL Ill talk to ya...all the single ladies all the single ladies...put your hands up...oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh


----------



## pookie10

LaLalovesWDW said:


> hahahaha! You are too funny.. well you work hard, so you can play hard in May.    Hope we get to meet up while we're there.  I don't understand what all the hooplah is about with the magic bands. When we were there in Dec, we were one of the testers and I thought it was great! Especially with a child, I got to plan all my FPs before we left our hotel and if we didn't want to use it, we didnt.  It seems like everyone is totally insane and angry over it. Im sure there are glitches and maybe we have to "plan" a little more than we are used to but honestly, I really enjoyed that we had them.  I didn't have to keep taking my pass out for my discounts, and for me, it was just super convenient.  Unless I am seriously missing something, I don't think it hurt me at all as an AP holder.



I loved the magic bands, especially with a child, very convenient....and the fast pass system was as well..and Disney did a great job like always of having plenty of cast members out there to help


----------



## NJDiva

pookie10 said:


> LOL Ill talk to ya...all the single ladies all the single ladies...put your hands up...oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh





pookie10 said:


> I loved the magic bands, especially with a child, very convenient....and the fast pass system was as well..and Disney did a great job like always of having plenty of cast members out there to help



Ok, just so you know, I now have that song in my head!!

so you're liking the bands, very interesting...I've talked to some others that weren't happy with it...and yeah I know they had to work out the bugs and everything but I would think it would be, like you said convenient. So did you order yours ahead of time or did you get it once you got on property?


----------



## ctnurse

pookie10 said:


> I loved the magic bands, especially with a child, very convenient....and the fast pass system was as well..and Disney did a great job like always of having plenty of cast members out there to help



That's awesome to hear.  We spend most of yesterday trying to get our FP+ figured out.  I don't think the site is very user friendly.


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> Ok, just so you know, I now have that song in my head!!  so you're liking the bands, very interesting...I've talked to some others that weren't happy with it...and yeah I know they had to work out the bugs and everything but I would think it would be, like you said convenient. So did you order yours ahead of time or did you get it once you got on property?



You aren't the only one with that song in your head.  We will have to wait and see how the magic bands work.


----------



## ctnurse

I'm on my phone and trying to figure out how to use the multi quote function, I can't find it.  

Just checking in and to see how y'all are.  We are doing great and getting ready for spring.  It was 65F today.  It's great to see all the old timers, not that we are old, just been around for a bit.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

ctnurse said:


> I'm on my phone and trying to figure out how to use the multi quote function, I can't find it.  Just checking in and to see how y'all are.  We are doing great and getting ready for spring.  It was 65F today.  It's great to see all the old timers, not that we are old, just been around for a bit.



Hey you!! When is yours and Eric's next trip!?


----------



## Brocktoon

I didn't mind the Magic Bands too much. After a day or so, I pretty much forgot I was even wearing one. I didn't find them much more convinient then just carrying a card around, but I also didn't have any issues with them either.

Now FP+ ... don't get me started. Just not a fan of the system, and I think the MDE website and software is horrible. I've always been a rope dropper, so I understand that FP+ was never geared towards me, but I'm not all happy about changing up my touring plans around that stupid new system.

For me though, WDW is all about relaxing, wandering around, drinking, and eating so the FP+ isn't going to cause me to drop WDW anytime soon. Already looking at airfare for my F&W trip. After seeing the World Showcase kiosk set ups they've been doing for the Flower&Garden fest, I may be looking to hit that up as well for 2015.


----------



## ctnurse

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hey you!! When is yours and Eric's next trip!?



Hey!  We will be there in May. 


Brocktoon said:


> I didn't mind the Magic Bands too much. After a day or so, I pretty much forgot I was even wearing one. I didn't find them much more convinient then just carrying a card around, but I also didn't have any issues with them either.
> 
> Now FP+ ... don't get me started. Just not a fan of the system, and I think the MDE website and software is horrible. I've always been a rope dropper, so I understand that FP+ was never geared towards me, but I'm not all happy about changing up my touring plans around that stupid new system.
> 
> For me though, WDW is all about relaxing, wandering around, drinking, and eating so the FP+ isn't going to cause me to drop WDW anytime soon. Already looking at airfare for my F&W trip. After seeing the World Showcase kiosk set ups they've been doing for the Flower&Garden fest, I may be looking to hit that up as well for 2015.



Us too, we spend all day Sunday navigating the MDE website.  We are looking forward to trying it and seeing how it works.  We just don't like the idea of having to plan so far in advance.


----------



## goofyfigment

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> I didn't mind the Magic Bands too much. After a day or so, I pretty much forgot I was even wearing one. I didn't find them much more convinient then just carrying a card around, but I also didn't have any issues with them either.
> 
> Now FP+ ... don't get me started. Just not a fan of the system, and I think the MDE website and software is horrible. I've always been a rope dropper, so I understand that FP+ was never geared towards me, but I'm not all happy about changing up my touring plans around that stupid new system.
> 
> For me though, WDW is all about relaxing, wandering around, drinking, and eating so the FP+ isn't going to cause me to drop WDW anytime soon. Already looking at airfare for my F&W trip. After seeing the World Showcase kiosk set ups they've been doing for the Flower&Garden fest, I may be looking to hit that up as well for 2015.



I was at f&g Sunday and it was amazing. Lots of good drink and food choices. Not as much as f&w but I'm sure when they see how successful this year is they may add more next year!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well we're all settled at the Grand Canyon South Rim. It is BEAUTIFUL up here! My allergies cleared up almost immediately too which was great. haha

Hope everyone is doing well! We're looking to possibly do a mid-November trip to WDW if we have the money. Should know for sure come August.


----------



## amfie928

I know its pretty far in advance (well not really I guess) but if anyone is planning a f&w meet up when do you think it will be? I think the last few ones were late October? Unfortunately for me the last week/first week of the month are the worst for me as my job is in accounting (stupid month end!) I just requested off mid-October from TDS and may try to swing a trip down if anyone is planning anything. Would be the week beginning Oct 12th. It hasn't been approved yet though as it seems all my fellow cm's like to go down the same time!


----------



## Brocktoon

I'll be down in WDW for F&W over the last week of Oct. With so many schools now doing fall breaks, mid-October crowds have been steadily climbing upwards year over year. Surprsingly, Halloween week was one of the better crowd weeks last year.

Late September / 1st week of October is probably still the best F&W weeks crowd wise, but I can't ever seem to fit that into my schedule.


----------



## want2bminnie

goofyfigment said:


> I was at f&g Sunday and it was amazing. Lots of good drink and food choices. Not as much as f&w but I'm sure when they see how successful this year is they may add more next year!



I was there on Sunday too!! 

Last minute trip

.


----------



## goofyfigment

want2bminnie said:
			
		

> I was there on Sunday too!!
> 
> Last minute trip
> 
> .



We need to stop missing each other


----------



## Lillabelle0

Hey everyone! I would love to do a trip for F&W fest! I would actually like to run the half! I have, however, been unsuccessful at getting any of my single friends to join me. I seem to be the only Disney lover! :-( it's nice to meet other singles who love it too!!


----------



## NJDiva

Ok, so no turning back now, my reservation is made, I will be in Disney on my birthday (ok, like there was a chance I wouldn't be...ha!)
I am feeling the happiness starting, granted it's 2 months away but I am looking forward to my birthday trip. now I just have to get the first part of my trip taken care of and set.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Woohoo!!! Go girl!



NJDiva said:


> Ok, so no turning back now, my reservation is made, I will be in Disney on my birthday (ok, like there was a chance I wouldn't be...ha!)
> I am feeling the happiness starting, granted it's 2 months away but I am looking forward to my birthday trip. now I just have to get the first part of my trip taken care of and set.


----------



## GalacticEmpire1982

Just booked Yacht Club for 5/17 through 5/23 and Boardwalk Villas for 7/27 though 8/1.  Should be a fun summer!!


----------



## want2bminnie

goofyfigment said:


> We need to stop missing each other



I am planning my next trip for May 3-5  


.


----------



## want2bminnie

NJDiva said:


> Ok, so no turning back now, my reservation is made, I will be in Disney on my birthday (ok, like there was a chance I wouldn't be...ha!)
> I am feeling the happiness starting, granted it's 2 months away but I am looking forward to my birthday trip. now I just have to get the first part of my trip taken care of and set.



We may overlap a bit 

.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

want2bminnie said:


> I am planning my next trip for May 3-5
> 
> 
> .



Alright, sounds fun!!! I will be leaving on the 3rd... great time to go!


----------



## karice2

I am checking in again. Had to take a break from Disboards to get life together. I didnt realize it but I planned a trip during the original NE Diva time period. 

April 27th - May 3rd are my official dates. Unfortunately, I will not be solo. Parents are coming and so is boyfriend but I got a good egg.

LaLa, I saw that you will be there during my dates. If you aren't completely  booked, do you want to try a meet up? 

kim


----------



## goofyfigment

want2bminnie said:
			
		

> I am planning my next trip for May 3-5
> 
> .



I work on Saturdays but if you are here on a Sunday I'll make sure we meet up this time


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

karice2 said:


> I am checking in again. Had to take a break from Disboards to get life together. I didnt realize it but I planned a trip during the original NE Diva time period.
> 
> April 27th - May 3rd are my official dates. Unfortunately, I will not be solo. Parents are coming and so is boyfriend but I got a good egg.
> 
> LaLa, I saw that you will be there during my dates. If you aren't completely  booked, do you want to try a meet up?
> 
> kim



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Girl, before I even saw your whole post I was screaming in my office! How you been???? Awww wow, YES YES we have definitely got to find a moment to hang... does the boyfriend have friends? LOL  Im gonna send you my # again. Where are you guys staying???


----------



## karice2

I am staying off site this trip because we need the extra space but it will be so good to see you again. Most of his friends are in Chicago but I will ask. I am so far behind in planning. I haven't made any reservations yet. 

I am trying to force the rest of the family to get involved but they just go with whatever I want to do. 

I am planning on dinner one night somewhere in Epcot so let me know what your ressies are and maybe we can try to match up.


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey everybody.    The rumors of my demise have been greatly exagerated.   I've just been super busy between work, Family, and this crazy weather.

I'm in the process of trying to catch up now on the past 2 months of posts which I've missed.    Hopefully I will be able to catch up and then not be such a stranger around here anymore.

Oh!... and a bit of news I thought I'd pass along.     It's taken MONTHS for the whole process to go thru it's paces,   but today I signed the offer letter for a new position that will result in Rachel, GusGus, and I relocating within the next couple months.   I'll officially start my new position in a couple weeks,  but because of the logistics of relocating and the fact It's a new position within the same company,  I'll thankfully be able to work remotely for awhile from my current location.

  So....   Assuming we don't run into any major snags between now and the next official meet in October,  there is a good chance I'll be able to make at least a quick appearance at the meet as we will officially be locals.   

  (Seriously though....  I really wish this didn't take so long. I wouldn't have minded being able to escape this horrible winter sooner.)


----------



## DCTooTall

Since I'm seeing people talking about F&W already...   does someone want to start the official SSC F&W Meet planning?    I'll be more than happy to update the first post with any and all details as in years past.  




NJDiva said:


> Ok, so no turning back now, my reservation is made, I will be in Disney on my birthday (ok, like there was a chance I wouldn't be...ha!)
> I am feeling the happiness starting, granted it's 2 months away but I am looking forward to my birthday trip. now I just have to get the first part of my trip taken care of and set.




Hmmm....  Not really in the mood to do the math....When exactly is your trip?   i know Abby is going to be down sometime in May for her Birthday Trip. Considering the fun you guys had at Hershey I'm betting you might enjoy some Disney time too if things align.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Hey everybody.    The rumors of my demise have been greatly exagerated.   I've just been super busy between work, Family, and this crazy weather.
> 
> I'm in the process of trying to catch up now on the past 2 months of posts which I've missed.    Hopefully I will be able to catch up and then not be such a stranger around here anymore.
> 
> Oh!... and a bit of news I thought I'd pass along.     It's taken MONTHS for the whole process to go thru it's paces,   but today I signed the offer letter for a new position that will result in Rachel, GusGus, and I relocating within the next couple months.   I'll officially start my new position in a couple weeks,  but because of the logistics of relocating and the fact It's a new position within the same company,  I'll thankfully be able to work remotely for awhile from my current location.
> 
> So....   Assuming we don't run into any major snags between now and the next official meet in October,  there is a good chance I'll be able to make at least a quick appearance at the meet as we will officially be locals.
> 
> (Seriously though....  I really wish this didn't take so long. I wouldn't have minded being able to escape this horrible winter sooner.)



DCeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Whew, I thought it was all true...glad to see you! I missed all the previous stuff about whatever deal you signed but Im happy for you! Where will you be moving to if you can say?? I just had my 2nd phone interview for a position in South FL... crossing my fingers and toes it will pan out... the last snow storm set me over the edge. 



DCTooTall said:


> Since I'm seeing people talking about F&W already...   does someone want to start the official SSC F&W Meet planning?    I'll be more than happy to update the first post with any and all details as in years past.
> 
> 
> Hmmm....  Not really in the mood to do the math....When exactly is your trip?   i know Abby is going to be down sometime in May for her Birthday Trip. Considering the fun you guys had at Hershey I'm betting you might enjoy some Disney time too if things align.



I can help whoever starts the official planning. Since I haven't actually made it to a meet Id feel funny starting it... but since Im the last single person on the planet, I can certainly represent lol.   I know NJDiva will be down at least by the 2nd of may.... we are meeting up for dinner that night with KRice so she better be there! LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> DCeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Whew, I thought it was all true...glad to see you! I missed all the previous stuff about whatever deal you signed but Im happy for you! Where will you be moving to if you can say?? I just had my 2nd phone interview for a position in South FL... crossing my fingers and toes it will pan out... the last snow storm set me over the edge.



  We still need to figure out the exact location I'll be moving too (basically... figure out where we want to live and find a house we like),   but the job will be in Orlando.  

  WE'RE MOVING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!    



LaLalovesWDW said:


> I can help whoever starts the official planning. Since I haven't actually made it to a meet Id feel funny starting it... but since Im the last single person on the planet, I can certainly represent lol.   I know NJDiva will be down at least by the 2nd of may.... we are meeting up for dinner that night with KRice so she better be there! LOL



   Well... Any volunteers?   Anybody want to take the official meet planner title this year?


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Hey everybody.    The rumors of my demise have been greatly exagerated.   I've just been super busy between work, Family, and this crazy weather.
> 
> I'm in the process of trying to catch up now on the past 2 months of posts which I've missed.    Hopefully I will be able to catch up and then not be such a stranger around here anymore.
> 
> Oh!... and a bit of news I thought I'd pass along.     It's taken MONTHS for the whole process to go thru it's paces,   but today I signed the offer letter for a new position that will result in Rachel, GusGus, and I relocating within the next couple months.   I'll officially start my new position in a couple weeks,  but because of the logistics of relocating and the fact It's a new position within the same company,  I'll thankfully be able to work remotely for awhile from my current location.
> 
> So....   Assuming we don't run into any major snags between now and the next official meet in October,  there is a good chance I'll be able to make at least a quick appearance at the meet as we will officially be locals.
> 
> (Seriously though....  I really wish this didn't take so long. I wouldn't have minded being able to escape this horrible winter sooner.)



Congrats from both of us, since I usually read and tell Erik. . Maybe one day we will end up down there with you?  Right now I'm perfectly happy were we are. Tell your beautiful wife hello, and give GusGus a hug from us!


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> Well... Any volunteers? Anybody want to take the official meet planner title this year?


 
I'm not exactly volunteering to be any sort of offical meet planner ... but I'm locked in to be down in WDW 10/23 - 10/31. If the meet ends up happening around that timeframe, I wouldn't have any issues trying to organize some meet-up activities.

I can say although we're months away from F&W, stay the heck away from the World Showcase Friday nights and all of Saturday unless you have tickets for a F&W event. For the folks who have expereinced it, the crowds may look bad, but the food and bathroom lines are even worse!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Brocktoon said:


> I'm not exactly volunteering to be any sort of offical meet planner ... but I'm locked in to be down in WDW 10/23 - 10/31. If the meet ends up happening around that timeframe, I wouldn't have any issues trying to organize some meet-up activities.
> 
> I can say although we're months away from F&W, stay the heck away from the World Showcase Friday nights and all of Saturday unless you have tickets for a F&W event. For the folks who have expereinced it, the crowds may look bad, but the food and bathroom lines are even worse!



I can help you if no one else takes on the official role. We can be the co-planners


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Congrats from both of us, since I usually read and tell Erik. . Maybe one day we will end up down there with you?  Right now I'm perfectly happy were we are. Tell your beautiful wife hello, and give GusGus a hug from us!



Will do.    Plus.... Since we are going to be local,   It also means there is a good chance we can meet up at somepoint next time you guys make it to Florida.  



Brocktoon said:


> I'm not exactly volunteering to be any sort of offical meet planner ... but I'm locked in to be down in WDW 10/23 - 10/31. If the meet ends up happening around that timeframe, I wouldn't have any issues trying to organize some meet-up activities.
> 
> I can say although we're months away from F&W, stay the heck away from the World Showcase Friday nights and all of Saturday unless you have tickets for a F&W event. For the folks who have expereinced it, the crowds may look bad, but the food and bathroom lines are even worse!





LaLalovesWDW said:


> I can help you if no one else takes on the official role. We can be the co-planners



What's this?  Do I hear the telltale signs of a "I'll do it!"??   

   Do we want to officially name a date for the meet to at least get that up and posted?


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> What's this? Do I hear the telltale signs of a "I'll do it!"??
> 
> Do we want to officially name a date for the meet to at least get that up and posted?


 
I think we may need to get a feel of when in late Sept / Oct / early Nov may be the best for folks to get together. I can throw up a poll to at least get folks attention and get an idea of when people may be down. My prerefence would be for a F&W crawl on *10/27* ... as Mondays are typically the best days for F&W, and I'll be down that week. But, I also realize the world does't revolve around me  I figure timing should be picked that would work best for all.

I'll atleast throw a poll up to guage interest ...

I'm a diehard F&W nut, and usually hit many of the deminars/tastings, and usually a few of the higher priced ticketed events. What that means is I may not really know my daily schedule until the F&W event schedule and booking and gets underway. I'll post on here what events and demos I plan to check out in case anyone else is interested. I'm really hoping they have the 3D Dessert Party again this year!


----------



## Brocktoon

OK ... F&W meet Poll is up.  DC, you may want to link that poll to this thread?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Thanks Brocktoon!! DC, what has been typically done in the past??  Somehow my memory things we would have a couple days worth of activities planned.  I wouldn't mind planning something.  Im going down in Oct for my birthday but don't know that I will still be there on the 27th.  Brock, can we look at a date between the 23rd and 26th?? I haven't solidified anything yet so I can be flexible if the 27th is the consensus.


----------



## Brocktoon

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Thanks Brocktoon!! DC, what has been typically done in the past?? Somehow my memory things we would have a couple days worth of activities planned. I wouldn't mind planning something. Im going down in Oct for my birthday but don't know that I will still be there on the 27th. Brock, can we look at a date between the 23rd and 26th?? I haven't solidified anything yet so I can be flexible if the 27th is the consensus.


 
I think anything is possible right now. For all we know it may work out better for most folks an entirely diffrent week. I just picked a long weekends on the poll, as that's seemed to work well for the locals who have an easier time taking off. You can never make everyone happy, so I think whatever would work out best for the majority. If that's a Friday afternoon, so be it. There's just no way you're getting me near the WS Friday evening or Saturday unless I've got a reserved seat for something. I'd reccomend a F&W crawl either Monday, or Friday afternoon. During the week would probably be just as good, but can the locals make it? Right now I guess it's just when are people interested.

Fear not, there always seems to be other DISers around during Oct, and I've been meeting up with DISers during the week for F&W for the past serveral years, whether I'm down for an official meet or not.

I think the cardinal rule is to not try and overplan anything.  In the past I've seen a lot of people say they'll attend, and then not many folks show.  And I've seen it the opposite as well.


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> OK ... F&W meet Poll is up.  DC, you may want to link that poll to this thread?



  Feel free to post the thread link here.   I can't see any reason we should have that on the first post since it's only a temporary thing until an official date gets decided.

  (And honestly... I still don't have a lot of DIS time these days,  so I'm currently only keeping up on this thread from my email notifications)



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Thanks Brocktoon!! DC, what has been typically done in the past??  Somehow my memory things we would have a couple days worth of activities planned.  I wouldn't mind planning something.  Im going down in Oct for my birthday but don't know that I will still be there on the 27th.  Brock, can we look at a date between the 23rd and 26th?? I haven't solidified anything yet so I can be flexible if the 27th is the consensus.



 Honestly... .Every year is different.     I think the only "standard" thing is we try and say 1 day is the "Official" meet,    and then we tend to have a few other events and get togethers planned around that day since people will be in town for the big meet and this is just such a fun crowd.    



Brocktoon said:


> I think anything is possible right now. For all we know it may work out better for most folks an entirely diffrent week. I just picked a long weekends on the poll, as that's seemed to work well for the locals who have an easier time taking off. You can never make everyone happy, so I think whatever would work out best for the majority. If that's a Friday afternoon, so be it. There's just no way you're getting me near the WS Friday evening or Saturday unless I've got a reserved seat for something. I'd reccomend a F&W crawl either Monday, or Friday afternoon. During the week would probably be just as good, but can the locals make it? Right now I guess it's just when are people interested.
> 
> Fear not, there always seems to be other DISers around during Oct, and I've been meeting up with DISers during the week for F&W for the past serveral years, whether I'm down for an official meet or not.
> 
> I think the cardinal rule is to not try and overplan anything.  In the past I've seen a lot of people say they'll attend, and then not many folks show.  And I've seen it the opposite as well.



  And more importantly...  Various other things get in the way of those plans if they are too rigid.  People running late,  or early.   Over-indulgence or the need to relax. Crazy crowds.   Soft Openings of new attractions.   A great concert or craving to experience a drunken attraction.    Even something as simple as running into someone during the meet that you weren't quite expecting to see or run into that day.        I think if anything,  the one "lesson" we learned early and continue to follow successfully,   is keep things loose.     Set up a general framework idea of things we are doing,   but be VERY open to change and playing things by ear.

  Its in part because of this that we usually try and make sure that we exchange contact info so people can meet up outside of the old fashioned "Meet at the flagpole at noon" type of meets.


----------



## DCTooTall

I stumbled across this image today and thought I'd share with the group here considering our history of long discussions about shoes.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DCTooTall said:


> I stumbled across this image today and thought I'd share with the group here considering our history of long discussions about shoes.




I'd eat it.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi everyone, does anyone know if any Disney singles chat rooms are still active?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know if any Disney singles chat rooms are still active?



Ha. Never knew there where any to start with. Would me cool!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hello from the South Rim of the Grand Canyon!





Haven't had a whole lot of free time since we got here but I've been keeping track of things through my email. It's definitely looking like us going to WDW in November is a very good possibility.  I don't think we'll be able to make it at the end of October but we'll see what happens as we get closer to it. DW and I are loving it up here and the money is really good so far and we're not even into the busy season yet! haha. We're hoping to save up a good bit of money this summer and get some things paid off and finally do our honeymoon this fall(over2 years late but better than never! haha). Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I stumbled across this image today and thought I'd share with the group here considering our history of long discussions about shoes.



Damn now I'm hungry


----------



## GalacticEmpire1982

DCTooTall said:


> I stumbled across this image today and thought I'd share with the group here considering our history of long discussions about shoes.



That's awesome.  Definitely wouldn't mind eating those, or seeing my wife wear shoes like those lol


----------



## DCTooTall

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know if any Disney singles chat rooms are still active?





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ha. Never knew there where any to start with. Would me cool!



 Same here.   



MICKEY88 said:


> Damn now I'm hungry



HAHA....  You're welcome.


----------



## MICKEY88

I have not seen one nor used one, but I officially approve of Magic BAnds   now that I can get this


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

That is totally YOU!  Love it!!



MICKEY88 said:


> I have not seen one nor used one, but I officially approve of Magic BAnds   now that I can get this


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> That is totally YOU!  Love it!!



LOl, they have another pirate one, but since this one has calico Jack which I have on my car, it was an easy choice, Now I just have to remember where I put it, once I get a magic band..LOL


----------



## amfie928

Well I officially have reservations for October 22-26th. Yay! Its been a crazy 2013 and definitely need some relaxation!  Since its a solo trip I am thinking of some lectures or perhaps a tour. Brocktoon I know you've done several of the f&w lectures...do they change every year? Is there one that you recommend? I really haven't 'done' f&w. Last time I was there a half a day and we hit a couple of the kiosks.


----------



## taramoz

Hi all, I have been away for a bit, what have I missed?  I see a meet is planned, I need to get up to speed, the last one I attended was great!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

taramoz said:


> Hi all, I have been away for a bit, what have I missed?  I see a meet is planned, I need to get up to speed, the last one I attended was great!



Tara!! What's new


----------



## Brocktoon

amfie928 said:


> Well I officially have reservations for October 22-26th. Yay! It's been a crazy 2013 and definitely need some relaxation! Since its a solo trip I am thinking of some lectures or perhaps a tour. Brocktoon I know you've done several of the f&w lectures...do they change every year? Is there one that you recommend? I really haven't 'done' f&w. Last time I was there a half a day and we hit a couple of the kiosks.


 
From someone who's done F&W year after year, here's my quick crash course to the two big pieces of F&W:

1) KIOSKS- Many people assume that the kiosks are the entire F&W fest. It can take multiple days to enjoy the kiosks. Pace yourself, and don't try to cover everything in one day, as you may miss something. Also, avoid the WS kiosk stroll Friday night through Sunday afternoon if possible as the lines and crowds are insane!

2) DEMOS and SPECIAL EVENTS: The Festival Center (the old Wonders of Life) hosts ~ 6-9 demos daily that last about an hour. These are wine/drink and culinary demos that change day to day and are hosted by various wineries/distilleries and chefs (onsite, international, and celebrity). Towards late summer, about a week (or a few days) before F&W reservations open, WDW will release the daily demo schedule. They'll probably be ~ $15 each with reservations purchased through the ADR system ... pretty sure there are no refunds. Many of the demos will have tickets available right up until showtime at the Festival Center, but the celebrity chef demos and the more popular mixology seminars can sell out quickly ... meaning in under an hour after the reservations open. I typically look over the schedule when it's released and pre-book anything I know I need to hit. Other times I just check out the Festival Center and may do a seminar if tickets are available and I've got nothing else going on. Even on the crowded weekends, if you already have a ticket, the seminars are easy to attend.

The SPECIAL EVENTS are typically Friday and Saturday nights at the World Showplace (near Canada and UK), and Saturday/Sunday at the Festival center. These events are usually $60+ (going into the $100s). Things like Party for the Senses (Saturday nights) and the 3D Dessert party (Friday nights), along with Celebrity chef meals etc. These events tend to repeat year over year, with some new ones thrown in. My favorites have been the Discovery of Chocolate and 3D Dessert Party Sweet Seats. 




taramoz said:


> Hi all, I have been away for a bit, what have I missed? I see a meet is planned, I need to get up to speed, the last one I attended was great!


 
We've got a poll going to gauge who might be down at F&W when:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252316

Since my parents are taking their RV down to Ft Wilderness yet again this year, I'll be up to my yearly dose of mayhem at the end of Oct towards Halloween. I'll probably need to start strength training my liver by the end of summer.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm sure this will be popular

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...world-resort-day-epcot-after-hours-wind-down/


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm sure this will be popular
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...world-resort-day-epcot-after-hours-wind-down/



You just made my day. Making my reservation asap!


----------



## karice2

LaLa, 

I am thinking of booking La Cava De Tequila. Blood Orange margarita is calling my name.


----------



## amfie928

Thanks Brocktoon...I am definitely going to look into the lectures for my trip. I am doing a trip of 'firsts'. Things I have never done before or haven't done in a long time. Really looking forward to spending a lot of time at Epcot!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

karice2 said:


> LaLa,
> 
> I am thinking of booking La Cava De Tequila. Blood Orange margarita is calling my name.



I wanna go! Lol


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning everyone!!! OK.... I'm gonna take one for the team and see if we can resurrect this thread... I mean, if Jesus can do it... (too far?)

Ok... SO, Im gonna post a fun survey... just for...well, FUN!

Ready... 
*Is it easy for someone to make you smile?
Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?
What color are your eyes?
What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?
Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?
How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?
What would your name be without the first three letters?
Last thing you touched not computer-related?
What colors are you wearing right now?
Quote the last text message you got? 
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?
Do you have older siblings?
Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?
Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?
Do you look at the keyboard when you type?
What are you listening to right now?
What was the last movie you saw in a theater?
Do you laugh a lot?
Are you ticklish?
What always makes you feel better when you’re upset?
Have you ever been on a boat?
Last person you gave a hug to?
Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?
Name three things you plan to do today?
When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?
What was on your mind most today?
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?
Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?
What is your favorite IM method of communicating?
How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?
Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?
Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL
Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?
Do you already know what you’re wearing tomorrow?
What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## Almostexact

Oh fun its been forever since I did one of these

Is it easy for someone to make you smile?Very easy. I'm super ticklish like move to protect myself if I see you coming type of ticklish
Tell me why you like the last song you listened to? David banner-Play: flicking through XM on the way to work and it was just sooo filthy and explicit I burst out laughing
What color are your eyes? Brown
What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? Intelligence and ambition
Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards? Newbie here
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? In the back of an Army truck stuck out in the field.
How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? I try to trust everyone until they give reason to do otherwise. Not sure of the sucsess of my strategy
What would your name be without the first three letters? Frey. Thats kinda cool I could be in the LOTR haha
Last thing you touched not computer-related? Bottle of water
What colors are you wearing right now? Army Combat Uniform green camo
Quote the last text message you got? "Call us to claim your tickets to the Bahamas via our cruise" lol yeah sure
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? All the time part of the job
Do you have older siblings? oldest two younger sibs
Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does? None ATM no pets allowed in the barracks. Love dogs and cats though. Big doggies and fat kitties 
Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? many times
Do you look at the keyboard when you type? Busted
What are you listening to right now? Nothing atm but I love all kinds of music from Frank Sinatra to Slipknot and everything in between. Hip hop dance anything really.
What was the last movie you saw in a theater? wow been a while. Prolly newest Hobbit movie
Do you laugh a lot? every day many times. Have to find the humor in life. Love going to comedy shows
Are you ticklish? See above lol VERY
What always makes you feel better when you’re upset? Food, booze, friends, laughter, family, etc.
Have you ever been on a boat? Love boats very fun hobby/lifestyle little outta my budget for a cpl more years though
Last person you gave a hug to? Nana
Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes? outlets, Marshalls, tj maxx, I like name brands at discount prices, I love going to malls my wallet loves deals better.
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? Have a curtain so yes. Although there is something liberating about walking around naked in the privacy of your own home. Anyone ever see the movie failure to launch haha
Name three things you plan to do today? back to work, gym after work and cook dinner
When is your next Disney-related trip and to where? May 11-16 WDW Yacht club, all the parks, poolside bar, DTD, etc
What was on your mind most today? Hoping someone responded to my DIS thread haha
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? Both started as a hider getting better sharing as l live and learn
Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both? Both. I like to think of myself as the jack of all trades master of none social guy haha. I'm not super charismatic nor am I a monk more along the lines of what the situation dictates. I'd rather know something about a whole lot of subjects than be really knowledgeable about say US history.
What is your favorite IM method of communicating? Texting?? Haven't used aim or anything like that in forever.
How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? some nights five seconds some never.
Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? quit one year ago next month!. doesn't bother besides for say if my Wife smoked all the health related thing's. I personally loved smoking it just happens to be a huge waste of money and kill you slowly.
Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? Social drinker. Vacation drinker. glass or two of wine with dinner and movie. As long as your not a Alcoholic I could care less about normal drinking.
Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change? Stop making decisions based on other people and learn to make them for me first.
Do you already know what you’re wearing tomorrow? More Army uniforms yay haha
What's for dinner tonight? Very Spicy turkey chili! trying to eat good, attempting to bring sexy back (thank you JT) for my nearing Disney trip haha.

That was fun!


----------



## want2bminnie

Almostexact said:


> Oh fun its been forever since I did one of these
> 
> Is it easy for someone to make you smile?Very easy. I'm super ticklish like move to protect myself if I see you coming type of ticklish
> Tell me why you like the last song you listened to? David banner-Play: flicking through XM on the way to work and it was just sooo filthy and explicit I burst out laughing
> What color are your eyes? Brown
> What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? Intelligence and ambition
> Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards? Newbie here
> Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? In the back of an Army truck stuck out in the field.
> How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? I try to trust everyone until they give reason to do otherwise. Not sure of the sucsess of my strategy
> What would your name be without the first three letters? Frey. Thats kinda cool I could be in the LOTR haha
> Last thing you touched not computer-related? Bottle of water
> What colors are you wearing right now? Army Combat Uniform green camo
> Quote the last text message you got? "Call us to claim your tickets to the Bahamas via our cruise" lol yeah sure
> Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? All the time part of the job
> Do you have older siblings? oldest two younger sibs
> Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does? None ATM no pets allowed in the barracks. Love dogs and cats though. Big doggies and fat kitties
> Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? many times
> Do you look at the keyboard when you type? Busted
> What are you listening to right now? Nothing atm but I love all kinds of music from Frank Sinatra to Slipknot and everything in between. Hip hop dance anything really.
> What was the last movie you saw in a theater? wow been a while. Prolly newest Hobbit movie
> Do you laugh a lot? every day many times. Have to find the humor in life. Love going to comedy shows
> Are you ticklish? See above lol VERY
> What always makes you feel better when youre upset? Food, booze, friends, laughter, family, etc.
> Have you ever been on a boat? Love boats very fun hobby/lifestyle little outta my budget for a cpl more years though
> Last person you gave a hug to? Nana
> Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes? outlets, Marshalls, tj maxx, I like name brands at discount prices, I love going to malls my wallet loves deals better.
> When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? Have a curtain so yes. Although there is something liberating about walking around naked in the privacy of your own home. Anyone ever see the movie failure to launch haha
> Name three things you plan to do today? back to work, gym after work and cook dinner
> When is your next Disney-related trip and to where? May 11-16 WDW Yacht club, all the parks, poolside bar, DTD, etc
> What was on your mind most today? Hoping someone responded to my DIS thread haha
> Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? Both started as a hider getting better sharing as l live and learn
> Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both? Both. I like to think of myself as the jack of all trades master of none social guy haha. I'm not super charismatic nor am I a monk more along the lines of what the situation dictates. I'd rather know something about a whole lot of subjects than be really knowledgeable about say US history.
> What is your favorite IM method of communicating? Texting?? Haven't used aim or anything like that in forever.
> How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? some nights five seconds some never.
> Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? quit one year ago next month!. doesn't bother besides for say if my Wife smoked all the health related thing's. I personally loved smoking it just happens to be a huge waste of money and kill you slowly.
> Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? Social drinker. Vacation drinker. glass or two of wine with dinner and movie. As long as your not a Alcoholic I could care less about normal drinking.
> Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change? Stop making decisions based on other people and learn to make them for me first.
> Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow? More Army uniforms yay haha
> What's for dinner tonight? Very Spicy turkey chili! trying to eat good, attempting to bring sexy back (thank you JT) for my nearing Disney trip haha.
> 
> That was fun!



Awesome answers!


----------



## want2bminnie

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You just made my day. Making my reservation asap!



Are you doing the "wind down" on your trip?
If so, which location??

I can't wait to hear what you think. 
I am still on the fence


----------



## DWGal210

Fun, great idea LaLa! 

*Is it easy for someone to make you smile?* Yes, most of the time!  I would say I'm a pretty positive and easy-going person.
*Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?* Last song I listed to was Lego House by Ed Sheeran - awesome album, awesome vocalist.
*What color are your eyes?* Blue/green
*What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?* Integrity, humor and someone who doesn't take themselves too seriously.  Oh, and if you treat the waitstaff / receptionist / etc rudely, we're done.  I can't stand that crap.
*Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?* Nope
*Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?* Hotel in Minneapolis - watched my goddaughter play volleyball this past weekend.
*How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? *Well, I trust my brothers, my dad, my uncles and my one grandpa who is still living.  Does that count?
*What would your name be without the first three letters?* Ie.  Hahaha 
*Last thing you touched not computer-related?* My water bottle.
*What colors are you wearing right now?* Multi-colored maxi dress (yay for spring!!)
*Quote the last text message you got?* It's too long to quote  but my good friend and I were talking about hair chalk and coloring our hair.
*Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?* Yes; I hate bullies or people that try to belittle others.
*Do you have older siblings?* No, I am the oldest of 6.
*Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?* Yes, I have a dog. He is so sweet, but he does this thing where he lies on his back and moves his legs around, like he's running but he's on his back.  too cute!
*Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?* Oh yes, many times.
*Do you look at the keyboard when you type?* Sometimes!
*What are you listening to right now?* Kings and Queens by 30 Seconds to Mars -love me some Jared Leto, have since he was on My So-Called Life. 
*What was the last movie you saw in a theater?* Divergent.
*Do you laugh a lot?* Yes!
*Are you ticklish?* VERY.  I have a hard time getting pedicures, even though I love them, because my feet are so sensitive!
*What always makes you feel better when youre upset?* Talking to friends, and also just taking time to decompress.  Sometimes you just need some alone time to work through things.
*Have you ever been on a boat?* Yep!  Cruise ships and small boats.
*Last person you gave a hug to? * My goddaughter.
*Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?* Online  I like being able to try things on in my own home, with better lighting. 
*When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?* Yep!  Always.  
*Name three things you plan to do today?* Work, get my hair done, and hopefully watch The Blacklist from last night that I have on my DVR.
*When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?* Going in a few weeks to run the Expedition Everest 5K (well, run might be a stretch - run/walk).  I am also doing two back-to-back cruises on the Dream in August/September.
*What was on your mind most today?* How much I do NOT want to go get my hair done today, even though it's time.  It just takes so dang long, I get restless.  Pathetic, huh?
*Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?* Mostly hide them; I am not a feelings sharer unless we're very close..
*Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?* Little of both.
*What is your favorite IM method of communicating?* iMessage or Facebook
*How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?* Most nights, about 10-15 minutes.
*Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? *I don't smoke and no, I wouldn't date or marry a smoker.  I am pretty sensitive to smoke and even if they didn't smoke around me, it would bother me.
*Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you?* LOL I do drink, and I don't have a problem with people who do, but if you abuse it that's another story.
*Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?* I would probably not change anything!
*Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow? *Nope, have to do laundry tonight! 
*What's for dinner tonight?* I'll be eating late, so probably something really exciting like PB & J.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

want2bminnie said:


> Are you doing the "wind down" on your trip?
> If so, which location??
> 
> I can't wait to hear what you think.
> I am still on the fence



Kim (karice2) and I were thinking of checking it out next Thursday possibly... I wouldn't mind trying it at least once... heck they gonna my $35 one way or another lol.  Will let you know unless you want to join us?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Almostexact said:


> Oh fun its been forever since I did one of these
> 
> Is it easy for someone to make you smile?Very easy. I'm super ticklish like move to protect myself if I see you coming type of ticklish
> Tell me why you like the last song you listened to? David banner-Play: flicking through XM on the way to work and it was just sooo filthy and explicit I burst out laughing
> What color are your eyes? Brown
> What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? Intelligence and ambition
> Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards? Newbie here
> Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? In the back of an Army truck stuck out in the field.
> How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? I try to trust everyone until they give reason to do otherwise. Not sure of the sucsess of my strategy
> What would your name be without the first three letters? Frey. Thats kinda cool I could be in the LOTR haha
> Last thing you touched not computer-related? Bottle of water
> What colors are you wearing right now? Army Combat Uniform green camo
> Quote the last text message you got? "Call us to claim your tickets to the Bahamas via our cruise" lol yeah sure
> Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? All the time part of the job
> Do you have older siblings? oldest two younger sibs
> Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does? None ATM no pets allowed in the barracks. Love dogs and cats though. Big doggies and fat kitties
> Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? many times
> Do you look at the keyboard when you type? Busted
> What are you listening to right now? Nothing atm but I love all kinds of music from Frank Sinatra to Slipknot and everything in between. Hip hop dance anything really.
> What was the last movie you saw in a theater? wow been a while. Prolly newest Hobbit movie
> Do you laugh a lot? every day many times. Have to find the humor in life. Love going to comedy shows
> Are you ticklish? See above lol VERY
> What always makes you feel better when youre upset? Food, booze, friends, laughter, family, etc.
> Have you ever been on a boat? Love boats very fun hobby/lifestyle little outta my budget for a cpl more years though
> Last person you gave a hug to? Nana
> Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes? outlets, Marshalls, tj maxx, I like name brands at discount prices, I love going to malls my wallet loves deals better.
> When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? Have a curtain so yes. Although there is something liberating about walking around naked in the privacy of your own home. Anyone ever see the movie failure to launch haha
> Name three things you plan to do today? back to work, gym after work and cook dinner
> When is your next Disney-related trip and to where? May 11-16 WDW Yacht club, all the parks, poolside bar, DTD, etc
> What was on your mind most today? Hoping someone responded to my DIS thread haha
> Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? Both started as a hider getting better sharing as l live and learn
> Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both? Both. I like to think of myself as the jack of all trades master of none social guy haha. I'm not super charismatic nor am I a monk more along the lines of what the situation dictates. I'd rather know something about a whole lot of subjects than be really knowledgeable about say US history.
> What is your favorite IM method of communicating? Texting?? Haven't used aim or anything like that in forever.
> How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? some nights five seconds some never.
> Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? quit one year ago next month!. doesn't bother besides for say if my Wife smoked all the health related thing's. I personally loved smoking it just happens to be a huge waste of money and kill you slowly.
> Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? Social drinker. Vacation drinker. glass or two of wine with dinner and movie. As long as your not a Alcoholic I could care less about normal drinking.
> Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change? Stop making decisions based on other people and learn to make them for me first.
> Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow? More Army uniforms yay haha
> What's for dinner tonight? Very Spicy turkey chili! trying to eat good, attempting to bring sexy back (thank you JT) for my nearing Disney trip haha.
> 
> That was fun!



Im coming over for dinner!! IM sure you will have no problem bringin sexy back!! Thanks for the responses!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DWGal210 said:


> Fun, great idea LaLa!
> 
> *Is it easy for someone to make you smile?* Yes, most of the time!  I would say I'm a pretty positive and easy-going person.
> *Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?* Last song I listed to was Lego House by Ed Sheeran - awesome album, awesome vocalist.
> *What color are your eyes?* Blue/green
> *What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?* Integrity, humor and someone who doesn't take themselves too seriously.  Oh, and if you treat the waitstaff / receptionist / etc rudely, we're done.  I can't stand that crap.
> *Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?* Nope
> *Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?* Hotel in Minneapolis - watched my goddaughter play volleyball this past weekend.
> *How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? *Well, I trust my brothers, my dad, my uncles and my one grandpa who is still living.  Does that count?
> *What would your name be without the first three letters?* Ie.  Hahaha
> *Last thing you touched not computer-related?* My water bottle.
> *What colors are you wearing right now?* Multi-colored maxi dress (yay for spring!!)
> *Quote the last text message you got?* It's too long to quote  but my good friend and I were talking about hair chalk and coloring our hair.
> *Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?* Yes; I hate bullies or people that try to belittle others.
> *Do you have older siblings?* No, I am the oldest of 6.
> *Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?* Yes, I have a dog. He is so sweet, but he does this thing where he lies on his back and moves his legs around, like he's running but he's on his back.  too cute!
> *Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?* Oh yes, many times.
> *Do you look at the keyboard when you type?* Sometimes!
> *What are you listening to right now?* Kings and Queens by 30 Seconds to Mars -love me some Jared Leto, have since he was on My So-Called Life.
> *What was the last movie you saw in a theater?* Divergent.
> *Do you laugh a lot?* Yes!
> *Are you ticklish?* VERY.  I have a hard time getting pedicures, even though I love them, because my feet are so sensitive!
> *What always makes you feel better when youre upset?* Talking to friends, and also just taking time to decompress.  Sometimes you just need some alone time to work through things.
> *Have you ever been on a boat?* Yep!  Cruise ships and small boats.
> *Last person you gave a hug to? * My goddaughter.
> *Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?* Online  I like being able to try things on in my own home, with better lighting.
> *When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?* Yep!  Always.
> *Name three things you plan to do today?* Work, get my hair done, and hopefully watch The Blacklist from last night that I have on my DVR.
> *When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?* Going in a few weeks to run the Expedition Everest 5K (well, run might be a stretch - run/walk).  I am also doing two back-to-back cruises on the Dream in August/September.
> *What was on your mind most today?* How much I do NOT want to go get my hair done today, even though it's time.  It just takes so dang long, I get restless.  Pathetic, huh?
> *Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?* Mostly hide them; I am not a feelings sharer unless we're very close..
> *Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?* Little of both.
> *What is your favorite IM method of communicating?* iMessage or Facebook
> *How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?* Most nights, about 10-15 minutes.
> *Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? *I don't smoke and no, I wouldn't date or marry a smoker.  I am pretty sensitive to smoke and even if they didn't smoke around me, it would bother me.
> *Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you?* LOL I do drink, and I don't have a problem with people who do, but if you abuse it that's another story.
> *Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?* I would probably not change anything!
> *Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow? *Nope, have to do laundry tonight!
> *What's for dinner tonight?* I'll be eating late, so probably something really exciting like PB & J.



Girl, I think we are twins lol... No, seriously funny and great answers!!!  That PB and J sounds real good for dinner. on days that I work late, I end up doing stuff like that too.. its dinner and dessert all at once!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

*
Is it easy for someone to make you smile? *If they are funny, yes lol...
*Tell me why you like the last song you listened to? * My goodness, this song "March" by George Tandy Jr unleashes some type of emotions I didn't even know I had. Absolutely powerful. 
*What color are your eyes? * Brown Sugar, baby!*
What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? * Sense of humor, a pulse and employment works for me right now*
Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards? * Yes! Met a CM on my last solo trip... we went on one date about a year later after chatting on the phone. He was cool but had too many baby mama drama problems for me... but 2 more years later, we are great friends!*
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? * right here in my office... 3pm power nap #oldfolksproblems *
How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? * my brother...ummm and yeah... *
What would your name be without the first three letters? *Asia... cool!*
Last thing you touched not computer-related? * my lip gloss...*
What colors are you wearing right now? * pink and black*
Quote the last text message you got? * "Ok" My favorite response when answering a long message...smh *
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? * Once and it backfired, so not so quick to do so again. *
Do you have older siblings? * I do!! Two older brothers, and an older sister*
Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?* I have a kitty, and she is so quirky... my favorite are her daily brawls with my slippers... sometimes she wins sometimes the slippers do. Go figure. *
Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? * YES*
Do you look at the keyboard when you type? * Only if Im typing special characters... my 7th grade typing class did me some good. *
What are you listening to right now? * The show rehearsing on stage*
What was the last movie you saw in a theater? * Wow, its been a minute... ABOUT LAST NIGHT*
Do you laugh a lot?* I do actually... I am easily amused*
Are you ticklish? * in some places yes*
What always makes you feel better when youre upset? * A good hard cry.. I swear it works to just release. *
Have you ever been on a boat? * Not a cruise type ship, but yes a canoe a couple of times and a yacht type boat *
Last person you gave a hug to? * My corworker when she told me that she and her hubby are adopting a baby! *
Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes? * Mall or Online *
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? * I don't... I hate all that heat and steam that builds up in a closed bathroom after a hot shower *
Name three things you plan to do today? * Finishing my plans for next week, clean my room, check my daughter's homework *
When is your next Disney-related trip and to where? * I leave Monday for WDW!!  *
What was on your mind most today? * Completing a big tech project that has to be done, tested and verified before I leave. *
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? * Please...Im a hider... I keep everything in unless it REALLY need to be spoken about. *
Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both? * My friends call me an "extroverted introvert" LOL... Im extremely picky about friends and environment and I would much rather have fun reading or enjoying a solo vacation than around people that are annoying me or not adding to my pleasure lol *
What is your favorite IM method of communicating? * Google Talk*
How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? * Sometimes an hour, other times its like I barely know that I hit the pillow. *
Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? * I do not and would not. *
Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL * I do socially drink... I don't mind someone who socially drinks more than me, but anything that begins to disrupt every day life, no thanks *
Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change? * Nothing... every decision I made brought me to where I am today, which is a GREAT place. May not have been if I changed anything *
Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow? * Nope, I usually start throwing clothes around like 15 minutes before I have to leave the house lol *
What's for dinner tonight?* I made a spinach and turkey lasagna last night for tonight... can't wait to tear into that!


----------



## want2bminnie

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Kim (karice2) and I were thinking of checking it out next Thursday possibly... I wouldn't mind trying it at least once... heck they gonna my $35 one way or another lol.  Will let you know unless you want to join us?



I wish!
I don't get there until Saturday 
But thank you for the invite! Let us know how it is!

.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

If anyone is down next weekend for the Everest 5K race hit me up. I have dinner ressies at BoG for 5/2 if someone wants to join!


----------



## GlitzyGeekGirl

Good Evening Disney Lovers and Singles. I am Anna and I am new to The Dis.


----------



## MerMom60_94

Is it easy for someone to make you smile?  Usually it is.
Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?  The last song was a song my teenage daughter was listening to in the car.  You just know I have no idea what it was.
What color are your eyes?  I am five foot two with eyes of blue.
What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? Warmth and caring toward other people and animals and a sense of humor.  These were my favorite traits in my late husband.  He knew just how to needle me and get under my skin and could make me laugh no matter what.
Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?  I haven’t dated since before personal computers.  My last first date was in 1979, so no.
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? The hospital.
How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?  In general I trust the opposite sex.  I am leary of dating though.  I know there are a lot of crazies out there and while I know there are a lot of good men I guess I am feeling a bit vulnerable right now.  I just cannot imagine being alone with some strange man right now. 
What would your name be without the first three letters? Lie
Last thing you touched not computer-related? A plastic container.
What colors are you wearing right now? Black workout pants with a blue and black workout top.
Quote the last text message you got? “Yes boss”.
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? Yes
Do you have older siblings? I am the youngest of six.  I have three older brothers and two older sisters.
Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?  I have a pet dog named Marla.  She is a Brittany Spaniel and has a fun sense of humor.  Probably my favorite of her quirks is when we play snowball in the winter time.  We throw a snow ball and she leaps through the snow like a deer trying to fetch it.  She then digs looking for it and buries her entire face in snow.  So funny to watch.
Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? Yes.
Do you look at the keyboard when you type?  Sometimes.  Usually to get started but then I look at the screen.
What are you listening to right now? The hum of my refrigerator.
What was the last movie you saw in a theater?  I think it was called something like “Single Mothers Club”.  It was funny.  The night before that I saw Divergents.
Do you laugh a lot?  Not as much lately but I have my moments of laughter.
Are you ticklish? Very!  My husband knew all my tickle spots and would just have to point like he was going to tickle me and I would get all tickly and laugh.  Just the thought of being tickled would send me into hysterics.
What always makes you feel better when you’re upset? I like to be alone to sort things out and mull things over.  I also like to get lost in a good workout.
Have you ever been on a boat?  Yes, my father owned boats when I was a child and as an adult I have gone on fishing boats and on cruise ships.
Last person you gave a hug to?  A coworker who arrived at my desk who is up from D.C.  I haven’t seen her in a few months.
Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?  The Loft, Kohls, Coldwater Creek,  and once in a while I find a sweater or shirt at Target.
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? Sometimes.  I don’t want the steam to set off the smoke detector.  Besides, Marla May is known for goosing us when we are least expecting it so I would rather dry off without her present.
Name three things you plan to do today? Well, it’s late so I am going to take a nice hot shower, finish cleaning the kitchen, and go to bed.
When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?  May 17th – 24th.  We have a timeshare at Orange Lake Country Club.
What was on your mind most today?  When am I going to find time to finish painting the living room before we leave on our trip?!?  I have someone coming to finish the hardwood floor while we are away so it has to be finished before then.
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?  It depends.  I keep my feelings in a lot but I have certain people I will pour my heart out to.  I cannot stand when people get in my face about my feelings or get too “into it” if I talk about what I am feeling.  I don’t know if you know what I mean.
Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?  I am by nature and introvert but when I tell people at work that I am an introvert they are surprised.  I think I have just learned to adapt to an extroverts world in certain situations.
What is your favorite IM method of communicating?  Probably on Facebook.  At work we use Lync and I like to message with my coworkers.
How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?  These days I fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow.  I am exhausted!
Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?  I am not a smoker.  I was married to a smoker for 30 years.  My nature is to say I would not marry a smoker but if I could marry another man like him it wouldn’t even be a factor.  Hated the cigarettes but loved the man smoking them.
Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL  I do drink.  I don’t mind if others drink but it depends upon if they are falling down drunks.  I like a little wine or beer with dinner now and again and will have drinks on certain occasions, but I don’t live to drink.  It is not the center of my existence and I guess if it were the center of the existence for someone I was attracted to I would have to end it.  It would get old quick.
Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?  Honestly?  I know this will be a downer on a light hearted thread but I would have performed CPR on my husband rather than go into panic mode.  I wish with all my heart I could go back and change that.
Do you already know what you’re wearing tomorrow? No, but I will before I go to bed.
What's for dinner tonight?  I already ate dinner.  DD made a delicious soup that had gnocchi and chicken and leeks and a cream base.  DD is quite the cook!


----------



## MerMom60_94

GlitzyGeekGirl said:


> Good Evening Disney Lovers and Singles. I am Anna and I am new to The Dis.



Hi Anna!    Welcome!


----------



## JillyBean1899

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> If anyone is down next weekend for the Everest 5K race hit me up. I have dinner ressies at BoG for 5/2 if someone wants to join!



Ohh ohh ohh me, pick me, pick MEEEEEE!!


----------



## GlitzyGeekGirl

MerMom60_94 said:


> Hi Anna!    Welcome!


Thank You.


----------



## DWGal210

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Girl, I think we are twins lol... No, seriously funny and great answers!!!  That PB and J sounds real good for dinner. on days that I work late, I end up doing stuff like that too.. its dinner and dessert all at once!



 I love it!!  Yes, dinner AND dessert at once, awesome!!


----------



## FLchick415

Oooh fun!

*Is it easy for someone to make you smile?* It can be, depending on my mood.
*Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?* John Legend's "All Of Me"...his voice makes me melt
*What color are your eyes?* Baby blues!
*What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?* Sense of humor for sure!
*Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?* Nope
*Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?* On my aunt's couch after Easter lunch
*How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?* Sadly, not many
*What would your name be without the first three letters?* My first name? It'd be A. Seriously. My first name is only 4 letters lol 
*Last thing you touched not computer-related?* My bottle of water
*What colors are you wearing right now?* Green and blue(jeans)
*Quote the last text message you got?* "Lol. Got ya."
*Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?* Can't say that I have
*Do you have older siblings?* I do! One older sister and an older half brother
*Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?* I have a dog, and one of the very few phrases he knows is "Where is your ball?" to which he responds by taking off like a rocket to go find it.
*Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?* Oh god, all the time! 
*Do you look at the keyboard when you type?* Mostly no
*What are you listening to right now?* Ed Sheeran "Sing" 
*What was the last movie you saw in a theater?* Frozen! 
*Do you laugh a lot?* As much as I can
*Are you ticklish?* Very! 
*What always makes you feel better when youre upset?* My friends
*Have you ever been on a boat?* Yep. (Not a Disney cruise, unfortunately)
*Last person you gave a hug to?* Probably someone in my family
*Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?* Oy, a lot of places. Mostly Target. I also like American Eagle and Old Navy
*When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?* Yeah, can't help it
*Name three things you plan to do today?* Go home, change out of my work clothes and shower lol
*When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?* I leave this Saturday for WDW!! 
*What was on your mind most today?* What all I have to buy for my trip and what I have to pack
*Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?* I have a tendency to hide them, but I'm trying to be better about that.
*Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?* Definitely a little of both.
*What is your favorite IM method of communicating?* Hm. Like, on my phone or the internet? I use iMessage since I have an iPhone. I use Twitter a lot...
*How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?* Not long, usually
*Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?* No, I don't smoke, and I don't think I could date/marry a smoker since I'm allergic.
*Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL*I do drink and I would definitely date/marry someone who drank as well (as long as it wasn't being abused)
*Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?* Not a single thing.
*Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow?* Sort of. lol 
*What's for dinner tonight?* I haven't the slightest idea. lol I'll find out when I get home.


----------



## NJDiva

Is it easy for someone to make you smile? most times, depends on my moodTell me why you like the last song you listened to? Happy...I know it's over played but I really like it.What color are your eyes? Brown
What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? an awesome smile
Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards? nope
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? on the massage tableHow many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? up until yesterday, 6
What would your name be without the first three letters?Yna
Last thing you touched not computer-related? wow, hard one...umm..laundry
What colors are you wearing right now? grey and white
Quote the last text message you got? Ha! from Josh...LOL!!
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? yup, mostly when I was youngerDo you have older siblings? nope, I'm an only child
Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does? no pets, I travel too much Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? OMG YES!!! I feel bad about it now... my bff's son hit his head on the door and his head bounced off the door
Do you look at the keyboard when you type? nope
What are you listening to right now? watching Harry Potter with my GoddaughterWhat was the last movie you saw in a theater? Mr. Peabody and Sherman
Do you laugh a lot? all the time
Are you ticklish? incredibly!
What always makes you feel better when youre upset? a trip to Disney (wait! shouldn't that be everyone's answer?)Have you ever been on a boat? yes, cruise liners and little ones 
Last person you gave a hug to? my choir members today after practice
Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?  I have to pick one???
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? nope
Name three things you plan to do today? practice, pedicure and massageWhen is your next Disney-related trip and to where? ummm...next week!!!!
What was on your mind most today? a fight I had with my bff from FL
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? both
Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both? total extrovert
What is your favorite IM method of communicating? text but I have logged some major phone time chatsHow long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? 20 mins
Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? nope and nope
Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? I do on occasion and I don't mind if they drink, just not to excess
Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change? I would do anything to have my grammy here just a little longer and I would have stopped the conversation that lead to the fight with my bff 
Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow? oh yeah, I'm singing so I'm robing it!What's for dinner tonight...hmmm...that's a good question...any suggestions?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> Is it easy for someone to make you smile? most times, depends on my moodTell me why you like the last song you listened to? Happy...I know it's over played but I really like it.What color are your eyes? Brown
> What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? an awesome smile
> Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards? nope
> Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? on the massage tableHow many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? up until yesterday, 6
> What would your name be without the first three letters?Yna
> Last thing you touched not computer-related? wow, hard one...umm..laundry
> What colors are you wearing right now? grey and white
> Quote the last text message you got? Ha! from Josh...LOL!!
> Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? yup, mostly when I was youngerDo you have older siblings? nope, I'm an only child
> Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does? no pets, I travel too much Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? OMG YES!!! I feel bad about it now... my bff's son hit his head on the door and his head bounced off the door
> Do you look at the keyboard when you type? nope
> What are you listening to right now? watching Harry Potter with my GoddaughterWhat was the last movie you saw in a theater? Mr. Peabody and Sherman
> Do you laugh a lot? all the time
> Are you ticklish? incredibly!
> What always makes you feel better when you’re upset? a trip to Disney (wait! shouldn't that be everyone's answer?)Have you ever been on a boat? yes, cruise liners and little ones
> Last person you gave a hug to? my choir members today after practice
> Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?  I have to pick one???
> When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? nope
> Name three things you plan to do today? practice, pedicure and massageWhen is your next Disney-related trip and to where? ummm...next week!!!!
> What was on your mind most today? a fight I had with my bff from FL
> Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? both
> Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both? total extrovert
> What is your favorite IM method of communicating? text but I have logged some major phone time chatsHow long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? 20 mins
> Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? nope and nope
> Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? I do on occasion and I don't mind if they drink, just not to excess
> Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change? I would do anything to have my grammy here just a little longer and I would have stopped the conversation that lead to the fight with my bff
> Do you already know what you’re wearing tomorrow? oh yeah, I'm singing so I'm robing it!What's for dinner tonight...hmmm...that's a good question...any suggestions?



Hey mamacita!! Sorry to read about your fall out with the BFF. I hope you guys work it out.  Cant wait to see you next Friday


----------



## SEAlla

Is it easy for someone to make you smile? Absolutely 
Tell me why you like the last song you listened to? "When You say Nothing at All" by Ronan Keating. It is how I feel love should be.
What color are your eyes? Brown 
What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? Chivalry 
Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards? Nope
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? Couch
How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? Probably 3-4
What would your name be without the first three letters? An
Last thing you touched not computer-related? iPhone (is that computer related?) How about water bottle.
What colors are you wearing right now? Brown and white
Quote the last text message you got? Just a weird feeling...
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? Yup
Do you have older siblings? Yes, one.
Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does? I have a couple (animal lover). Where do I begin...
Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? Yes
Do you look at the keyboard when you type? Sometimes
What are you listening to right now? My boss talk to a collegue 
What was the last movie you saw in a theater? Can't remember
Do you laugh a lot? All the time
Are you ticklish? Yes
What always makes you feel better when youre upset? My pets
Have you ever been on a boat? Yes, a lot.
Last person you gave a hug to? My mom 
Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes? The Mall
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? No
Name three things you plan to do today? Work, bike, cook
When is your next Disney-related trip and to where? I have nothing planned at this time.
What was on your mind most today? How I'd rather be outside
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? Depends on the situation.
Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both? Both
What is your favorite IM method of communicating? Skype or Kik
How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? Not long at all. Usually right away.
Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? No and No.
Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? Socially. I don't mind someone who drinks but not in excess.
Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change? Not sure. Nothing comes to mind.
Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow? No way
What's for dinner tonight? Lemon pepper chicken


----------



## DCTooTall

OMG!  I found an article that I just had to share!  I'm almost thinking I need to see if this will allow me to successfully complete Drinking Around the World in God Mode.   (AKA,   hitting every single kiosk and country in the World Showcase during Food and Wine in a single day of drinking)

http://www.esquire.com/blogs/food-for-men/how-not-to-get-drunk



taramoz said:


> Hi all, I have been away for a bit, what have I missed?  I see a meet is planned, I need to get up to speed, the last one I attended was great!



 back Tara.   I've been kinda absent a lot lately myself.  

 It's weird actually having to work at work.   My job for the past 6yrs has been mostly "sit on my *** and twiddle my thumbs, and get paid for it",   but since I took this promotion I've been working my *** off and barely have time to think.   Between being busy at work,   trying to work out the relocation and get ready for it,  and all the existing stuff at home,  I'm lucky I'm not COMPLETELY exhausted.  


  I'm loving the job though.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm sure this will be popular
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...world-resort-day-epcot-after-hours-wind-down/



  I saw that!   I can't wait to take advantage of it!  




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning everyone!!! OK.... I'm gonna take one for the team and see if we can resurrect this thread... I mean, if Jesus can do it... (too far?)
> 
> Ok... SO, Im gonna post a fun survey... just for...well, FUN!
> 
> Ready...



OMG I Love it.   I'm thinking I should probably give my response it's own post and not mix it into my "catch up" post.

  And best of all,   You pretty much managed to resurrect the thread!  







GlitzyGeekGirl said:


> Good Evening Disney Lovers and Singles. I am Anna and I am new to The Dis.




Hi Anna!

  (It's kinda funny how much this sounds like a AA meeting type introduction in my head.     I'm guessing it's because it's SSSSOooooooo Easy to become addicted to this place.)

 to the group.  It's always awesome to have new people around here,  so feel free to pull up a chair and jump right into the fun!  We don't bite.


----------



## DCTooTall

*Is it easy for someone to make you smile?*

 It can be.   I can get into some very silly and goofy moods.

*Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?*

 It's over.  I don't even remember what it was except that it was a rather crappy song on the radio as I was pulling into work.

*What color are your eyes?*

 Blue

*What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?*

  They can put up with me and not want to kill me.   So far,  so good. 

*Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?*

 Yes.  

  I even ended up marrying someone I met at WDW/DISBoards.  

*Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?*

  pull-out in my in-law's basement when we visited over Easter.   Before that it was at the resort in Florida a couple weeks ago when we swung by Orlando for a couple days to look at places to move too after being in West Palm for a business trip.

*How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?*

  dunno.  I don't really think about who I trust or don't trust,    and don't even think about male vs female in that equation. 

*What would your name be without the first three letters?*

Yl

  not sure how that would work.

*Last thing you touched not computer-related?*

 Um....   an Orange I was snacking on while catching up on this thread.

*What colors are you wearing right now?*

 Blue and dark grey

*Quote the last text message you got? *

 "ok"

*Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?*

 yup.

*Do you have older siblings?*

  Nope.  I'm the oldest.

*Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?*

  no pets.  sorry.  apartment living (currently),   though that may change once we finally buy a place of our own.

*Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?*

  yes

*Do you look at the keyboard when you type?*

 no

*What are you listening to right now?*

 the people on the other side of the cube wall making calls confirming customer installs.

*What was the last movie you saw in a theater?*

  Kick A$$ 2.       I don't get to the theaters much anymore.  

*Do you laugh a lot?*



*Are you ticklish?*

 ..um......no....?

*What always makes you feel better when youre upset?*

   I dunno.   I don't tend to let things get to me much anymore,  so I don't really think about it.

*Have you ever been on a boat?*

 Yes.  Many times.   

I've been on a fun ferry ride a ton.
and sometimes some smaller launches.
I've ridden a cruise with a funny skipper thru a jungle.  It was very informative.
I've also been on a few more....surreal/trippy boat ride.    Think Willy Wonka style odd.

There was this cool cave river boat ride I went on that was quite facinating,  until somehow we ended up going down a waterfall and somehow ended up in the past in the middle of what looked to be a old-timey riot or something.  Looters were everywhere.

And another time I thought i'd enjoy touring some cool nordic rivers,   only to suddenly find myself going down seeing some trolls and going down waterfalls backwards.   Must've been some bad mushrooms on the pizza or something.

  and I could swear one cool little sailboat trip I was planing to take,  the boat suddenly took flight and the next thing I knew I was over London.

I think that one must've triggered the worst drug induced hallucinations of my life.   Then next thing I knew I was on a boat having a bunch of crazy looking technicolor children from all over the world singing the same repetitive song over and over to me. it was a nightmare.


Although,  to date,  I think my favorite boat ride had to be on the Dream.

*Last person you gave a hug to?*

POTCAddict before heading to work today.

*Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?*

 The place that sells them.    

  I'm not that picky.

*When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?*

sometimes.   It depends.  I'm honestly not that concern about it either way.

*Name three things you plan to do today?*

 Get off work. Drive home.  Eat dinner.

*When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?*

Disney related?  Probably sometime in June.    Depends on when we relocate and will have official evidence of Florida Residency.  

*What was on your mind most today?*

 A project at work that was supposed to start work today that went from being complicated on Thursday,  to becoming a nightmare on Friday when I realized that we needed to not only do the project,  but rebuild everything from the ground up because the system is such a complete mess that I can't in good conscience add the new stuff on top of the heaping mess that already exists.

  so I've been trying to map out how we are going to rebuild everything on this live plant in a way that doesn't break the hundreds of thousands of customers already working off the mess.


*Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?*

  Depends on my mood and who you are.   I can do both quite well.....kinda.

*Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?*

  little of both.    I'm definitely much more Extroverted around this group than I am IRL. 

*What is your favorite IM method of communicating?*

 Probably text/imessage.  

*How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?*

  depends.  I go thru insomniac stages sometimes

*Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?*

  Used too smoke. Quit over 18months ago.    And as an ex-smoker I wouldn't hold the habit itself against someone.

*Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL*

  yes,  yes, and yes.     (I've actually become the defacto DD when eating out since my wife enjoys a good beer/wine as a complement to her dinner,  while as a Liquor person my choices don't quite offer the same sort of 'meal complimenting' aspects)

*Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?*

 Hmmmm....  I dunno.   can't really think of anything offhand.

*Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow?*

 Yes.  clothes.


   i'll probably decide on the exact components tomorrow morning between my Shower and walking out the door to head to work.

*What's for dinner tonight?*

  That's what I'm wondering.  i hope it's tastey!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Heeeeeeeeeeey DC!!!! I know work has got you crazy, but glad you found a few minutes for us!! I just popped in during a little break at WDW... about to head out to HS now and hopefully meet up with Karice2 later... haaaaaaaaaaaaay!!


----------



## taramoz

I'll play!

Is it easy for someone to make you smile?

Yes, I am a super happy person.

Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?

It was on the Disney Channel, seriously, my daughter and I are watching!

What color are your eyes?

Hazel

What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?

Positive attitude and good sense of humor! 

Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?

No

Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?

Last night I was at my cousin's house in Denver!  Just back from vaca tonight looking forward to my own bed!

How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?

0, LOL

What would your name be without the first three letters?

A

Last thing you touched not computer-related?

Beer

What colors are you wearing right now?

Black and Gold

Quote the last text message you got? 

"Did you guys have fun?  Did you get to the Stanley?"

Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?

think so

Do you have older siblings?

One.

Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?

2 dogs and a cat.  My cat thinks she's a dog.

Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?

yes, this weekend in fact

Do you look at the keyboard when you type?

yep

What are you listening to right now?

Disney channel is on in the background

What was the last movie you saw in a theater?

Heaven is For Real, it was great 

Do you laugh a lot?

yes!

Are you ticklish?

sometimes

What always makes you feel better when youre upset?

my daughter 

Have you ever been on a boat?

Oh yes, a lot! 

Cruises, Boat trips in the BVI, weekend trips at Lake Conroe here in Texas...

Last person you gave a hug to?

My daughter of course!

Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?

online. 

When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?

nope

Name three things you plan to do today?

it's late, finish my beer, unpack from my trip, sleep

When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?

yay, in a month, WDW with my girl to celebrate her finishing elementary school (like we need a reason)

What was on your mind most today?

Getting home after a nice trip with family in the mountains (Denver area)


Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?

Depends on the moment.

Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?

Extrovert

What is your favorite IM method of communicating?

Texting for sure 

How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?

not too long

Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?

Sometimes, not regularly.  

Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL

Yes, and yes

Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?

I'd have changed jobs when I could, but that's hopefully still an option in the near future

Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow?

No...

What's for dinner tonight?

I already reheated some lasagna I froze before my vaca, it was yummy!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeey DC!!!! I know work has got you crazy, but glad you found a few minutes for us!! I just popped in during a little break at WDW... about to head out to HS now and hopefully meet up with Karice2 later... haaaaaaaaaaaaay!!



Hope you girls have fun.....


...but not too much.


----------



## pookie10

Is it easy for someone to make you smile?
*Yeah, especially online...its when I open up*
Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?
*Someone posted on facebook a version of Love is an open door, and why did I like it?? Um..frozen..duh*
What color are your eyes?
*Brown*
What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?
*Sense of humor, seriously!*
Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?
*Yep, I sure have *
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?
*My couch*
How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?
*Two or three*
What would your name be without the first three letters?
*Ole, hmm that's interesting *
Last thing you touched not computer-related?
*My kitty, (yes my actual kitty, nothing perverted)*
What colors are you wearing right now?
*Light blue and grey*
Quote the last text message you got? 
*Be home soon princess*
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?
*Probably not, I kinda suck at life*
Do you have older siblings?
*Yes...a few*
Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?
*2 cats, one sleeps on the toilet, and sits in the bathtub all day, and the other one licks...like a dog!*
Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?
*OH YEAH, this one time...at band camp...*
Do you look at the keyboard when you type?
*No, what is this, the nineties? *
What are you listening to right now?*
My phone keeps going off...*

What was the last movie you saw in a theater?*
Captain America*
Do you laugh a lot?
*Sure*
Are you ticklish?
*Yep in the right spots*
What always makes you feel better when youre upset?
*Disney...*
Have you ever been on a boat?
*Nope.*
Last person you gave a hug to?
*My daughter*
Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?
*Victorias Secret or Old Navy*
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?
*No*
Name three things you plan to do today?
*Homework, Dishes, Sleep*
When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?
*Probably September...*
What was on your mind most today?
*MOVING to Florida!!!*
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?
*let it goo...let it goooo...cant hold it back anymore.........*
Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?
*Pervert  yep..i went there...lol*
What is your favorite IM method of communicating?
*Texting*
How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?
*Depends on how full my brain is*
Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?
*No, and I would prefer not to*
Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? 
*Socially, and yes*
Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?
*OH YEAH*
Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow?
*Pajamas...why?? Because I work at home, that's how I roll*
What's for dinner tonight?
*Chicken..as always*


----------



## pookie10

taramoz said:


> I'll play!
> 
> Is it easy for someone to make you smile?
> 
> Yes, I am a super happy person.
> 
> Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?
> 
> It was on the Disney Channel, seriously, my daughter and I are watching!
> 
> What color are your eyes?
> 
> Hazel
> 
> What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?
> 
> Positive attitude and good sense of humor!
> 
> Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?
> 
> No
> 
> Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?
> 
> Last night I was at my cousin's house in Denver!  Just back from vaca tonight looking forward to my own bed!
> 
> How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?
> 
> 0, LOL
> 
> What would your name be without the first three letters?
> 
> A
> 
> Last thing you touched not computer-related?
> 
> Beer
> 
> What colors are you wearing right now?
> 
> Black and Gold
> 
> Quote the last text message you got?
> 
> "Did you guys have fun?  Did you get to the Stanley?"
> 
> Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?
> 
> think so
> 
> Do you have older siblings?
> 
> One.
> 
> Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?
> 
> 2 dogs and a cat.  My cat thinks she's a dog.
> 
> Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?
> 
> yes, this weekend in fact
> 
> Do you look at the keyboard when you type?
> 
> yep
> 
> What are you listening to right now?
> 
> Disney channel is on in the background
> 
> What was the last movie you saw in a theater?
> 
> Heaven is For Real, it was great
> 
> Do you laugh a lot?
> 
> yes!
> 
> Are you ticklish?
> 
> sometimes
> 
> What always makes you feel better when youre upset?
> 
> my daughter
> 
> Have you ever been on a boat?
> 
> Oh yes, a lot!
> 
> Cruises, Boat trips in the BVI, weekend trips at Lake Conroe here in Texas...
> 
> Last person you gave a hug to?
> 
> My daughter of course!
> 
> Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?
> 
> online.
> 
> When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?
> 
> nope
> 
> Name three things you plan to do today?
> 
> it's late, finish my beer, unpack from my trip, sleep
> 
> When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?
> 
> yay, in a month, WDW with my girl to celebrate her finishing elementary school (like we need a reason)
> 
> What was on your mind most today?
> 
> Getting home after a nice trip with family in the mountains (Denver area)
> 
> 
> Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?
> 
> Depends on the moment.
> 
> Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?
> 
> Extrovert
> 
> What is your favorite IM method of communicating?
> 
> Texting for sure
> 
> How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?
> 
> not too long
> 
> Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?
> 
> Sometimes, not regularly.
> 
> Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL
> 
> Yes, and yes
> 
> Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?
> 
> I'd have changed jobs when I could, but that's hopefully still an option in the near future
> 
> Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow?
> 
> No...
> 
> What's for dinner tonight?
> 
> I already reheated some lasagna I froze before my vaca, it was yummy!



Did you have fun with all this wind in Colorado??? Its been CRAZY!


----------



## taramoz

pookie10 said:


> Did you have fun with all this wind in Colorado??? Its been CRAZY!



Had a blast, loved that it snowed in the mountains while I was there!!!


----------



## Grimbold

Is it easy for someone to make you smile?
Vey easy

Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?
Call me - from Narnia and they did an excellent version of it on a Rememberance Sunday show last year.  Was very moving especially at the end when one of the girls father appeared.

What color are your eyes?
Hazel

What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?
Humour

Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?
Nope.  Only just joined here.  Only been to WDW a few times as bit more expensive to travel over from UK

Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?
Ermmm hotel bed.

How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?
1 or 2

What would your name be without the first three letters?
L

Last thing you touched not computer-related?
My mountain bike or my cup of coffee

What colors are you wearing right now?
Black and denim

Quote the last text message you got?
We've not forgotten you.  We are still investigating your claim

Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?
Yes....but very very many years ago before everyone had mobiles. Got sent home from work with tonsillitis and couldn't contact them 

Do you have older siblings?
Yes 2 brothers

Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?
No. did have 2 dogs, but since splitting with ex, no longer have them 

Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?
Yes

Do you look at the keyboard when you type?
sometimes

What are you listening to right now?
My colleague at work going on about footbal (soccer to you lot over the pond  )

What was the last movie you saw in a theater?
Honestly can't remember.  Was a long time ago

Do you laugh a lot?
Yes

Are you ticklish?
Very much

What always makes you feel better when you’re upset?
thinking about my next holiday to WDW 

Have you ever been on a boat?
Yes 32 ft sailing yachts and a huge Disney Cruise line 

Last person you gave a hug to?
My son

Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?
Normally outdoor shops

When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?
Nope

Name three things you plan to do today?
not a lot as it is late and I'm on the late shift (but thankfully not nights)
However earlier today got Washing machine delivered, then shopped for some kitchen stuff to make a Chicken bhuna tomorrow 

When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?
Oct 2015.  WDW and Beach Club 

What was on your mind most today?
whether I can really afford to pay my deposit this month or wait until next.  Or and checking all my bill had come out of bank as it seemed I had more in there than expected 

Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?
Mixture of both

Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?
Little of both

What is your favorite IM method of communicating?
Text.  

How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?
sometimes ages, other times not long at all

Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?
No.  Would rather not

Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL
Yes and yes 

Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?
My relationship with my ex partner.  Still may not have worked out though

Do you already know what you’re wearing tomorrow?
I have a rough idea

What's for dinner tonight?
Already had.  Was Sweet and Sour mince with rice.  

Think that is it.  So hello all


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all 
Haven't been around much due to a bizarre elbow injury (still not sure what caused it) which had me off computer for most of 3 months.  Ick.  I am also having Disney depression since we don't have a trip planned anytime in the near future   My AP hasn't even expired yet!!  I'm in the process of renting out the last 58 of my DVC points, too, so no "ohhh, I got a great deal on airfare and already have an AP and some spare points" trips   Like that happens with 5 kids, anyway 

I am not sure of disboards exact rules on posting such things, but wanted to put out that I am doing a Pampered Chef catalog/online sale through May 11 for some dear friends of mine.  The husband is my BFF's brother (been like a brother for 25+ years) and the wife has stage 3 breast cancer at age 37   Her prognosis is really good, but they also just had their 4 month old baby go through heart surgery last month, and baby and her twin brother were born at 31 weeks, so they've had a rather expensive 6 months.  20% of sales (my commission) will go directly to them.  PM me for the link if you are interested in ordering


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all  Haven't been around much due to a bizarre elbow injury (still not sure what caused it) which had me off computer for most of 3 months.  Ick.  I am also having Disney depression since we don't have a trip planned anytime in the near future   My AP hasn't even expired yet!!  I'm in the process of renting out the last 58 of my DVC points, too, so no "ohhh, I got a great deal on airfare and already have an AP and some spare points" trips   Like that happens with 5 kids, anyway   I am not sure of disboards exact rules on posting such things, but wanted to put out that I am doing a Pampered Chef catalog/online sale through May 11 for some dear friends of mine.  The husband is my BFF's brother (been like a brother for 25+ years) and the wife has stage 3 breast cancer at age 37   Her prognosis is really good, but they also just had their 4 month old baby go through heart surgery last month, and baby and her twin brother were born at 31 weeks, so they've had a rather expensive 6 months.  20% of sales (my commission) will go directly to them.  PM me for the link if you are interested in ordering



Hey. What are you renting your points for? Lol.


----------



## MsMamaBear

Is it easy for someone to make you smile?
Depends

Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?
Disney Jr Blur Ribbon Bunny, it's fun!

What color are your eyes?
Brown

What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?
Intelligence

Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?
Nope. Only just joined here just going on my 1st trip.

Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?
Ermmm hotel bed.

How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?
2

What would your name be without the first three letters?
Shenna

Last thing you touched not computer-related?
cup

What colors are you wearing right now?
Black and lime green (running gear)

Quote the last text message you got?
k

Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?
no

Do you have older siblings?
no

Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?
no

Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?
Yes

Do you look at the keyboard when you type?
sometimes

What are you listening to right now?
Mary Poppins

What was the last movie you saw in a theater?
Lego movie

Do you laugh a lot?
Yes

Are you ticklish?
Very much

What always makes you feel better when youre upset?
my daughter and running

Have you ever been on a boat?
Yes, Carnival ships

Last person you gave a hug to?
My daughter

Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?
Torrid

When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?
yes

Name three things you plan to do today?
not a lot, did it all- ran to the park, let my daughter play, cook

When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?
June 2014

What was on your mind most today?
School needs to fly by!

Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?
Run them out

Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?
Little of both

What is your favorite IM method of communicating?
Text.

How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?
quick

Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?
No. Would rather not

Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL
Yes and yes 

Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?
I would have punched him for bringing that woman on my street.

Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow?
yep

What's for dinner tonight?
chicken and veggies


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all
> Haven't been around much due to a bizarre elbow injury (still not sure what caused it) which had me off computer for most of 3 months.  Ick.  I am also having Disney depression since we don't have a trip planned anytime in the near future   My AP hasn't even expired yet!!  I'm in the process of renting out the last 58 of my DVC points, too, so no "ohhh, I got a great deal on airfare and already have an AP and some spare points" trips   Like that happens with 5 kids, anyway
> 
> I am not sure of disboards exact rules on posting such things, but wanted to put out that I am doing a Pampered Chef catalog/online sale through May 11 for some dear friends of mine.  The husband is my BFF's brother (been like a brother for 25+ years) and the wife has stage 3 breast cancer at age 37   Her prognosis is really good, but they also just had their 4 month old baby go through heart surgery last month, and baby and her twin brother were born at 31 weeks, so they've had a rather expensive 6 months.  20% of sales (my commission) will go directly to them.  PM me for the link if you are interested in ordering



So let me get this straight.....

  .... Last I recall hearing was you and the new hubby were off on a belated honeymoon to Disney.     Then you come back,  and shortly thereafter disappear again,  this time with a straight elbow injury.

  I'm wondering if there was something kinky going on that you don't want to admit.....  or if the new hubby is just a snorer.   





Glad to have you back,   and sorry to hear about your friend.   I'd love to help,  but unforunately money is a bit tight right now since we are working on our move and also have another baby of our own on it's way.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> ... and also have another baby of our own on it's way.



EEEEEEK!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Wow. Congrats DC


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> EEEEEEK!!!!  Congrats!!!!





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Wow. Congrats DC



Oh YEAH!!  I totally forgot that I didn't mention that here.

Way too much going on lately to keep track of who knows what....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Wow. Gus Gus is big!! Cute shirt as well


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Oh YEAH!!  I totally forgot that I didn't mention that here.
> 
> Way too much going on lately to keep track of who knows what....



oh my goodness look how big and handsome he is getting!!!  And...whoa...total spitting image of you.  Yeah... that was a bit of info that woulda been nice to know lolol.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> So let me get this straight.....
> 
> .... Last I recall hearing was you and the new hubby were off on a belated honeymoon to Disney.     Then you come back,  and shortly thereafter disappear again,  this time with a straight elbow injury.
> 
> I'm wondering if there was something kinky going on that you don't want to admit.....  or if the new hubby is just a snorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you back,   and sorry to hear about your friend.   I'd love to help,  but unforunately money is a bit tight right now since we are working on our move and also have another baby of our own on it's way.



Woohoo!  Congrats on the new little one 

And I do think the injury could have come from (or been exacerbated by) that trip....from handling my luggage   And the hubby is a snorer, he and the big dog (English Mastiff) sometimes seem like they are having a contest when he dozes off in the living room 



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hey. What are you renting your points for? Lol.


I'm doing these at $11 a point because they are points I had transferred in for our Dec 2013 trip and didn't use all of; I'm basically trying to cover my costs!  Hopefully we can use all of our own points in the future


----------



## Brocktoon

If any folks haven't see the 2014 F&W DISer poll thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252316

We're  getting some good feedback.  It looks like there will be various DISers  throughout the weeks of F&W.  What I'm planning to do is put  together a thread to track a who/when for F&W visits.  I figure that  may be the best way to gauge how to plan for any potential meets or  find things to do.  We can always link that master list back to this  thread.

As I mentioned in the poll thread, if anyone wants to  organize some meets / activities ... be my guest.  I'm just doing what I  can to organize some info (ie. Brocktoon is NOT an official planner  )





DCTooTall said:


> also have another baby of our own on it's way.



Congrats on the baby !!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Brocktoon said:


> If any folks haven't see the 2014 F&W DISer poll thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252316
> 
> We're  getting some good feedback.  It looks like there will be various DISers  throughout the weeks of F&W.  What I'm planning to do is put  together a thread to track a who/when for F&W visits.  I figure that  may be the best way to gauge how to plan for any potential meets or  find things to do.  We can always link that master list back to this  thread.
> 
> As I mentioned in the poll thread, if anyone wants to  organize some meets / activities ... be my guest.  I'm just doing what I  can to organize some info (ie. Brocktoon is NOT an official planner  )



oh yeah... thats a great idea. I know that Karice2 and I plan to be down for the MNSCHP (or however it goes) as well as F&W towards the end of Oct, but we didn't plan dates yet.  So hopefully we can overlap with whatever happenings are going on.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Wow. Gus Gus is big!! Cute shirt as well



 He's getting big already.  Hard to believe he's almost 2 already.

 And his Grandma made that shirt.    i'll pass along that you like it.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh my goodness look how big and handsome he is getting!!!  And...whoa...total spitting image of you.  Yeah... that was a bit of info that woulda been nice to know lolol.



  Na,   GusGus is MUCH cuter than I am.    The scary thing is he knows it.   He's been an expert at playing the "cute/bashful" card to get attention from the ladies.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Woohoo!  Congrats on the new little one
> 
> And I do think the injury could have come from (or been exacerbated by) that trip....from handling my luggage   And the hubby is a snorer, he and the big dog (English Mastiff) sometimes seem like they are having a contest when he dozes off in the living room



 "Handling your luggage"?  Is that what you kids call it now?   

   Either way,  I think we discovered the source of the injury.  



Brocktoon said:


> If any folks haven't see the 2014 F&W DISer poll thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252316
> 
> We're  getting some good feedback.  It looks like there will be various DISers  throughout the weeks of F&W.  What I'm planning to do is put  together a thread to track a who/when for F&W visits.  I figure that  may be the best way to gauge how to plan for any potential meets or  find things to do.  We can always link that master list back to this  thread.
> 
> As I mentioned in the poll thread, if anyone wants to  organize some meets / activities ... be my guest.  I'm just doing what I  can to organize some info (ie. Brocktoon is NOT an official planner  )



 If you'd like the spin the meet off into it's own thread,  feel free to do so. I'll happily throw a link to the planning thread into the first post if you'd like.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Haha. Well. I will need him as my wingman in Disney then. Since he is an expert with the ladies.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Haha. Well. I will need him as my wingman in Disney then. Since he is an expert with the ladies.



HAHA!


----------



## NJDiva

well hey kids, sorry I've been MIA but I just got back from my birthday vacation and it was ....wait for it....*AWESOME*!!! so I go to hang with my NE Disney Divas and in true Diva form had an amazaing dinner at V&A...even had our same servers from the first time. I *FINALLY *got to meet face to face the "other" Andersons and OMG love them to death!! promise to tell you more about my trip but I am trying to catch up on missing 10 days of work. oh and a big shout out to Josh who kept me entertained on the train!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> well hey kids, sorry I've been MIA but I just got back from my birthday vacation and it was ....wait for it....*AWESOME*!!! so I go to hang with my NE Disney Divas and in true Diva form had an amazaing dinner at V&A...even had our same servers from the first time. I *FINALLY *got to meet face to face the "other" Andersons and OMG love them to death!! promise to tell you more about my trip but I am trying to catch up on missing 10 days of work. oh and a big shout out to Josh who kept me entertained on the train!



Woohoo!!! Welcome back!!!!! Definitely had a great time with you... and wait, I didn't know Josh did entertaining... I could have used some lol


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Woohoo!!! Welcome back!!!!! Definitely had a great time with you... and wait, I didn't know Josh did entertaining... I could have used some lol



My middle name is entertaining ..


Actually it's Payne


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> My middle name is entertaining ..
> 
> 
> Actually it's Payne



Now I know who to call in the future for entertainent...the talented Mr. (J) Payne...


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

In line for Mine Train!!


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> In line for Mine Train!!



ok, you know you are gonna have to spill about the experience! can't believe they did a soft opening after I leave. have a great time this weekend, I'm expecting pictures all day!


----------



## NJDiva

OK what happened to us!!??? we were the "the group" everyone wanted to be a part of and now....I miss you guys!! tell me what's going on in your world, what fabulous plans you all have for your next trip to Disney...I want to know it all so start dishin'!!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. This thread is dead. Most of the people are married and off on their new adventure.


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. This thread is dead. Most of the people are married and off on their new adventure.



no. no. no. no!!! that is so not true, I will admit that we did have some of our mouse-loving friends have found their true loves but they would never leave us!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. Maybe Not in spirit.


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> OK what happened to us!!??? we were the "the group" everyone wanted to be a part of and now....I miss you guys!! tell me what's going on in your world, what fabulous plans you all have for your next trip to Disney...I want to know it all so start dishin'!!!



We are still around, we are planning a Disney Cruise, so I have been hanging out on that board.  We also share a lot more on Facebook, as you know, .  I still pop into this board, but I don't recognize many people.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. This thread is dead. Most of the people are married and off on their new adventure.



We really keep in touch with people on Facebook, it is so much easier!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

PM sent to add me!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> OK what happened to us!!??? we were the "the group" everyone wanted to be a part of and now....I miss you guys!! tell me what's going on in your world, what fabulous plans you all have for your next trip to Disney...I want to know it all so start dishin'!!!





Well, a LOT has happened on my end. lol. My wife and I celebrated our 2 year anniversary in May, we have moved from Idaho, back to Vegas then to the Grand Canyon South Rim(long story on that one) and now have permanently relocated to Dallas, Tx in June and are planning on staying here for a good long time. Good news is that it's MUCH cheaper to fly to WDW from here!  haha. I'm loving my new job out here, even if it doesn't pay as much as I was hoping it would. We are finally getting settled into our apartment and life is good!  We're hoping to go to Orlando around Christmas but we'll see what happens money wise as we have to move the rest of our stuff from Vegas soon. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## nettajean

Hello!! 

New to the board but not to WDW. I've become quite addicted in planning my upcoming trip. Super excited!!  

I saw this survey a couple pages back and thought it'd be a great way to introduce myself.  (My gosh, I don't think I've done one of these since the days of MySpace!)

Is it easy for someone to make you smile? Totally
Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?
I had Fern Gully the movie on in the background while doing my Disney planning. Love that soundtrack.
What color are your eyes?
Hazel
What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex?
An easy going and fun personality
Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards?
Not yet.
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed?
On my friend's floor after we stayed up until midnight to book our FP+
How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?
Several
What would your name be without the first three letters?
Netta
Last thing you touched not computer-related?
Glass of Wine
What colors are you wearing right now?
Grey, red and yellow
Quote the last text message you got? 
"I'm just kidding!! Did you choose the cartoon or did Steve"
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew?
All of the time
Do you have older siblings?
Nope, I'm the oldest
Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does?
Chai, my cat, loves to sit outside on the roof of the front porch and eat the leaves off of a tree.
Have you ever laughed so hard you cried?
Of course!
Do you look at the keyboard when you type?
Not usually
What are you listening to right now?
Since Fern Gully ended, all I'm listening to is the fan of the laptop.  I should fix that. 
What was the last movie you saw in a theater?
Singing in the Rain (I love when my local movie theater shows old classics!)
Do you laugh a lot?
Everyday
Are you ticklish?
Yes
What always makes you feel better when youre upset?
Sleep
Have you ever been on a boat?
Big ones and little ones.
Last person you gave a hug to?
My friend and Disney traveling partner.
Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes?
Ross, Marshalls, T.J. Maxx
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower?
Nope
Name three things you plan to do today?
Well, it's pretty late so I should climb out of the Disney planning hole that I've fallen into and get to bed soon.
When is your next Disney-related trip and to where?
Nov 1st-9th to WDW - All Star Movies
What was on your mind most today?
TGIF!
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them?
Hide
Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both?
Introvert
What is your favorite IM method of communicating?
Facebook or Google Messenger
How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night?
10 minutes
Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker?
No and No
Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL
Having a glass of wine right now.  I don't drink that much so it wouldn't be difficult to find someone who drinks more than I do.
Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change?
I would have tried harder to exercise and eat right.
Do you already know what youre wearing tomorrow?
Something comfy.  It's Saturday!
What's for dinner tonight?  I had a salad from Chipotle


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nettajean said:


> Hello!!   New to the board but not to WDW. I've become quite addicted in planning my upcoming trip. Super excited!!  I saw this survey a couple pages back and thought it'd be a great way to introduce myself.  (My gosh, I don't think I've done one of these since the days of MySpace!)  Is it easy for someone to make you smile? Totally Tell me why you like the last song you listened to? I had Fern Gully the movie on in the background while doing my Disney planning. Love that soundtrack. What color are your eyes? Hazel What is the most attractive quality in the opposite sex? An easy going and fun personality Have you ever dated someone you met at WDW, DL or DISboards? Not yet. Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? On my friend's floor after we stayed up until midnight to book our FP+ How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust? Several What would your name be without the first three letters? Netta Last thing you touched not computer-related? Glass of Wine What colors are you wearing right now? Grey, red and yellow Quote the last text message you got? "I'm just kidding!! Did you choose the cartoon or did Steve" Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? All of the time Do you have older siblings? Nope, I'm the oldest Do you have a pet?? If so, what is the quirkiest thing it does? Chai, my cat, loves to sit outside on the roof of the front porch and eat the leaves off of a tree. Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? Of course! Do you look at the keyboard when you type? Not usually What are you listening to right now? Since Fern Gully ended, all I'm listening to is the fan of the laptop.  I should fix that.  What was the last movie you saw in a theater? Singing in the Rain (I love when my local movie theater shows old classics!) Do you laugh a lot? Everyday Are you ticklish? Yes What always makes you feel better when you&#146;re upset? Sleep Have you ever been on a boat? Big ones and little ones. Last person you gave a hug to? My friend and Disney traveling partner. Where is your favorite place to shop for clothes? Ross, Marshalls, T.J. Maxx When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? Nope Name three things you plan to do today? Well, it's pretty late so I should climb out of the Disney planning hole that I've fallen into and get to bed soon. When is your next Disney-related trip and to where? Nov 1st-9th to WDW - All Star Movies What was on your mind most today? TGIF! Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? Hide Are you considered an introvert or extrovert or a little of both? Introvert What is your favorite IM method of communicating? Facebook or Google Messenger How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? 10 minutes Do you smoke?? Would you date or marry a smoker? No and No Do you drink?? Would you date or marry someone who drank or drank more than you? LOL Having a glass of wine right now.  I don't drink that much so it wouldn't be difficult to find someone who drinks more than I do. Honestly, if you could rewind the last 12 months, what, if anything would you change? I would have tried harder to exercise and eat right. Do you already know what you&#146;re wearing tomorrow? Something comfy.  It's Saturday! What's for dinner tonight?  I had a salad from Chipotle




Welcome Netta.  This thread will pick up shortly on thinking when everyone checks in for the annual meet-up


----------



## nettajean

Thanks, Josh! Looking forward to the chatter.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Welcome Netta.  This thread will pick up shortly on thinking when everyone checks in for the annual meet-up



I'm a bit confused.  Is there a specific day, time, and place where everyone will meet up for this annual meet-up?  It seems that everyone has separate plans, and I wasn't aware of a big group event.


----------



## karice2

I was looking for this thread. Thought it was gone but here it is. Yay.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I was just coming to check in and see how everyone was doing, and it looks like we finally killed the thread 

But, just in case anyone still drops in, I thought I would check for input on a surprise I was thinking of for my hubby.  We are going to go to WDW again in the fall, for an anniversary/40th bday trip, and so that I can *finally* make it to the F&W festivities.  DH is ok with the trip idea, although he doesn't love Disney like I do.  We will have to buy park tickets, and of course food.  I was kind of thinking of surprising him and only spending 3-4 of our 7 nights at WDW, and doing a 3-4 day cruise with the rest of the time.  And, I think we might just get a 1 day ticket to Epcot, to do F&W and spend the rest of the time relaxing  

So, do we spend the extra for a Disney cruise, or just go with Royal Carribean?  We have never done a cruise before (although we were both in the Navy, so we know floating at sea isn't a big deal for either of us, lol), so I think that is what I will plan on.  DH doesn't have a passport, but from what I've read, he would only need one to get back in the States if he missed the ship, or was hospitalized.  We plan to get him one eventually, but I would really love to keep this as a surprise, so I am not sure how to get him one quietly....


----------



## Brocktoon

I haven't been on the DIS for a good long while ... just really swamped with work projects and trying to fit in daily life in-between.  Didn't really know where to post my trip info so I figured I'd resurrect this thread once again ...

Anyway, it looks like I've locked in for this year's annual pilgrimage to the Food & Wine Fest.  I'll be heading down to WDW *Oct 21st - 30th.  *Like previous years, my parents are taking their RV down, and I'm going to fly down on the 21st and meet them at Ft Wilderness.  Doing some stuff with my parents, and a bunch of other stuff solo.  Pretty much the same yearly routine for me, but still looking forward to another F&W!  Hopefully I'll get to meet a bunch of DISers like previous years ...

I'm going to try and find more time to keep up with the DIS, and get back to a more normal posting routine.  I also really need to get used to the new DIS format


----------

